# End of May 2013 babies CONTINUED..



## pebbie1

Hello girlies,

We are continuing our thread from first tri here in second tri!
So we've made it! We're in second tri :) woohoooooo

What can you not wait for in second tri? For me it must be the 20 week scan! 
X


***END OF MAY GORGEOUS GIRLIES DUE DATES AND BIRTH DATES***

14th May
Zfbaby team :blue: Baby boy Louis

19th May
NatalieBelle team :blue: Baby boy Isaac, born 14th May 8lbs 1oz, 48cm

20th May
Mummyof3babas team :blue: Baby boy Trystan, born the 29th May 7lb 2oz 
Babyface15 team :yellow: guess team :blue: Baby girl Calla born 30th May 8lbs 11oz, 52cm

21st May 
Pebbie1 team :yellow: guess team :blue: Baby boy Markus, born 18th May 8lbs 8oz, 57.5 cm
Passion4shoes team :yellow: guess team :pink: Baby girl Matilda, born on 18th May 7lb 14oz, 52cm

22nd May
Charbaby team :pink: Baby girl Marlee born 9th May 8lbs 15oz, 52 cm

25th May
CLH_X3 team :blue: Baby boy Aston born 4th June 8lbs 9oz

28th May
Little Ducky team :blue: Baby boy Alastair born on 9th June 9lbs 2.5oz

30th May
OmiOmen team :blue: Baby boy Cooper born on 6th June 9lbs 10oz


----------



## charbaby

I was going to do this tomorrow so glad you kept the name easier to recognise :) and I agree with u 20 week scan is defo the thing I am most excited about!!! Have you got any feelings on what you think you might be having? I think girl but would really like another boy :) x


----------



## passion4shoes

Woo hoo! I am here too. Very excited to be in second tri. 

I am mostly excited about getting a bump. 

That plus seeing bubba again. I'm thinking about paying for another scan as I didn't really enjoy the 12 week one- baby looked like an alien monkey baby (I didn't realises at the time that I was looking at the back of the baby's head!)

Have you started shopping yet?


----------



## stardust85

Hi ladies :) I am floating but due May 31st :) Had my scan today and it was amazing! paid for one private as wouldn't get one for another few weeks otherwise and i couldn't wait that long! so glad I did. was so clear the machines were completely different! Also got told 98% chance girl!!! super excited It's my birthday today too so best bday pressie ever!! Glad is well with you all :) xxxxx


----------



## pebbie1

charbaby said:


> I was going to do this tomorrow so glad you kept the name easier to recognise :) and I agree with u 20 week scan is defo the thing I am most excited about!!! Have you got any feelings on what you think you might be having? I think girl but would really like another boy :) x

With my daughter I kept thinking it was a girl the whole pregnancy and it was.
This time round I keep thinking its a boy. I couldn't see a nub on the scan pic but did the wedding ring test and the Chinese gender calendar and both say boy as well. We're staying team yellow again though so will have to wait until baby is born :)
Are you finding out?
X


----------



## pebbie1

passion4shoes said:


> Woo hoo! I am here too. Very excited to be in second tri.
> 
> I am mostly excited about getting a bump.
> 
> That plus seeing bubba again. I'm thinking about paying for another scan as I didn't really enjoy the 12 week one- baby looked like an alien monkey baby (I didn't realises at the time that I was looking at the back of the baby's head!)
> 
> Have you started shopping yet?

Hahahahaha that's so funny!!! Awe the 20 week scan will be so different. They look gorgeous then.
I've not bought anything yet as this is my second and I still have all the stuff from her like the Moses basket, pram, maxi cosi etc. we were team yellow with our daughter and are team yellow again this time so I have loads of baby clothes as well.
X


----------



## pebbie1

stardust85 said:


> Hi ladies :) I am floating but due May 31st :) Had my scan today and it was amazing! paid for one private as wouldn't get one for another few weeks otherwise and i couldn't wait that long! so glad I did. was so clear the machines were completely different! Also got told 98% chance girl!!! super excited It's my birthday today too so best bday pressie ever!! Glad is well with you all :) xxxxx

That is an amazing birthday present! Bet you had the best day ever :)


----------



## charbaby

pebbie1 said:


> charbaby said:
> 
> 
> I was going to do this tomorrow so glad you kept the name easier to recognise :) and I agree with u 20 week scan is defo the thing I am most excited about!!! Have you got any feelings on what you think you might be having? I think girl but would really like another boy :) x
> 
> With my daughter I kept thinking it was a girl the whole pregnancy and it was.
> This time round I keep thinking its a boy. I couldn't see a nub on the scan pic but did the wedding ring test and the Chinese gender calendar and both say boy as well. We're staying team yellow again though so will have to wait until baby is born :)
> Are you finding out?
> XClick to expand...

Yeah had a think about team yellow at first but decided we needed to know for money reasons, havent saved anything from other children as biggish age gap cus our youngest will be 5 in Feb and we thought she was going to be our last. We was going to have a 3d/4d scan but then decided that the money could be better spent on more important things so we will have to wait till 20 week scan now. I did chinese gender which was right for the older 2 and it says boy this time so Hopefully right again :D x


----------



## charbaby

I am a lemon today!!! and Its my first Borns 8th Birthday today aswel :D x


----------



## pebbie1

Awe yay congrats lemon and happy birthday Tommy-Lee!!
The Chinese gender scan was right for me too. Can't wait for your 20 week scan now to see if it was right again hahahahaha
X


----------



## OmiOmen

Can I join? I was not in the first trimester group because I though I was due the 2nd of June but my scan moved me to the 30th of May.

I am staying on team yellow this time too but DH is finding out.


----------



## charbaby

pebbie1 said:


> Awe yay congrats lemon and happy birthday Tommy-Lee!!
> The Chinese gender scan was right for me too. Can't wait for your 20 week scan now to see if it was right again hahahahaha
> X

Me to hope it is right! Will be the start of Jan sometime, waiting for a new date to come because I couldnt make the 1st one then sent me because it was 3pm and I wouldnt have made it for the kids finishing school :/ x


----------



## charbaby

OmiOmen said:


> Can I join? I was not in the first trimester group because I though I was due the 2nd of June but my scan moved me to the 30th of May.
> 
> I am staying on team yellow this time too but DH is finding out.

Hiya, I seen you over in 1st tri a few times :D welcome to the new thread :thumbup: x


----------



## pebbie1

OmiOmen said:


> Can I join? I was not in the first trimester group because I though I was due the 2nd of June but my scan moved me to the 30th of May.
> 
> I am staying on team yellow this time too but DH is finding out.

Of course you can join. Welcome!!
Wow amazing you won't find out and hubby will.
With my daughters 20 week scan they had to almost flip the bed upside down so they could see every angle of her so I couldn't see the screen for a bit but hubby did. When she was born and we found out it was a girl he said he knew because he was convinced he saw her ovaries during the 20 week scan! And he didn't say a thing :)


----------



## pebbie1

Charbaby I have my 20 week scan the 27th of December. Can't wait!!! Having my mw Appointment the 3rd dec and seeing the consultant the 20th dec. 
busy month!
X


----------



## OmiOmen

They had to flip the bed about with DS and this time on the 12 week scan because I apparently make really active babies. Lol.

We found out with DS and I wanted to try it the other way around this time but DH still wanted to find out so we had to compromise a bit. I have insisted that he does not tell anyone else though and if he lets slip to me or someone else even by accident then I get to pick the names without his disagreeing. I added it as an insurance policy. :haha:

I have my 20 week scan on the 9th of January and then I will see the consultant right after that. I really want to know what the plan of care will be and how many checks I will need. I am really hoping the extra checks can be done by my community midwife and they don't make me keep going to hospital for them.


----------



## CLH_X3

Found it! 

I haven't had the date for my 20 week scan yet! Boo!! .. 

Can't wait for the scan to find out the sex, I'm not bothered either way what I have! But I have a couple names I like already..


----------



## pebbie1

OmiOmen said:


> I have my 20 week scan on the 9th of January and then I will see the consultant right after that. I really want to know what the plan of care will be and how many checks I will need. I am really hoping the extra checks can be done by my community midwife and they don't make me keep going to hospital for them.

Why are you seein the consultant? I ha e loads more checks which will be in hospital which is a pain in the bum as its always reay busy and you have to pay for parking :(


----------



## pebbie1

CLH_X3 said:


> Found it!
> 
> I haven't had the date for my 20 week scan yet! Boo!! ..
> 
> Can't wait for the scan to find out the sex, I'm not bothered either way what I have! But I have a couple names I like already..

Yay! Welcome over here :)
The hospital I go to made the 20 week scan appointment straight after my 12 week scan. Love it.
X


----------



## OmiOmen

I have to see them partly due to a past c-section but also the plan of care because I am high risk to get pre-eclampsia again. I think I remember you saying you had it too, or was that someone else?


----------



## pebbie1

Yeah I had pre eclampsia with my daughter. I'm really scared ill get it again and earlier this time. I have a really stressful job as a waitress in a hotel so I'm non stop running around as its always so busy. And work doesn't want to give me a risk assesment so I don't get any extra breaks etc :(


----------



## OmiOmen

I am really scared of the same thing. I had pregnancy induced hypertension from half way through the second trimester so I was high-risk early on but it was not full pre-eclampsia until right at the end. I am so scared it will happen sooner this time and obviously there is the high risk of pre-term labour. I was trying to be positive and think that from what I had read there was a 75-80% chance not to have it a second time but my GP and midwife made me feel like it was just a matter of time again. I am trying not to worry and people keep saying not to think about it but that seems crazy...how do you can I not worry about it? :wacko: I am a mature student in my last year of university so I am at a very high stress time in my life but physically I am not having to exert myself.


----------



## pebbie1

Ugh it's impossible to not think about it! I think about it almost non stop. I think the meeting with the consultant might calm me down a bit. Another girl who had it as well bought a bp thing so she could measure her bp at home. Might do that as well.


----------



## OmiOmen

I know, it is such strange advice!

DH wanted to buy one too. I am confident in catching it though. With DS I noticed to rise in blood pressure and went to my local A&E to get it checks out and then they sent me to hospital in an ambulance from there. That was when it first went high but before it went into the 'red zone'. Plus, I was told I will get regular checks starting at around 20-25 week but I will not know how often they are until I see the consultant. The really big worry is that if it happens again it might happen sooner.


----------



## pebbie1

Big style. That's my biggest worry.
Fingers crossed we'll both be fine and not have it again and have normal pregnancies!
X


----------



## mummymcvoy12

Excited to be here in second tri with you girls I'm 14 + 1 and soo happy to have got through the scary first 3 months :) I'm really looking forward to feeling the baby move


----------



## pebbie1

Welcome! It's great to finally move out of scary 1st tri isn't it?? I've started to feel the baby move last week. Not a lot but I've felt some flutters. It's my second so hence why I probably recognise the flutters :)


----------



## takimo

Me to hey, i just can't wait for my 20th week scan. i'm so longing for a boy since i already have a 6 yr old girl


----------



## pebbie1

Yay welcome! Do you have a feeling what it is? I have the feeling this one is going to be a boy. Chinese gender predictor said boy and the wedding ring test as well :)


----------



## OmiOmen

I felt my son at 13+1 (the second time he did it that day the MW confirmed he had just kicked the Doppler so I know it was him) and this time I felt very faint flutters at 10+3. It is not often and really faint but I know it is not anything else.


----------



## charbaby

You ladies are soooo lucky feeling baby move so soon! I am still waiting for that magical moment :D x


----------



## OmiOmen

I am only getting really faint feelings at the moment. When I felt my son at 13+1 it was pretty strong and this time I have not felt anything as big.


----------



## pebbie1

Yeah I feel it once a day at least most days. It's like a butterfly in my tummy. Can't wait for it to be a bit stronger :) It's crazy though when baby is a lot bigger and does a big turn in your tummy. Ohhhh that used to make me feel sick hahahahahaha
X


----------



## OmiOmen

I only have flutters every few days, it has only happened a few times so far. My son was breach and only tried to turn once but he couldn't manage it.


----------



## CLH_X3

I think last night for the first time I felt a flutter just as I was laying down to go asleep! But not 100%! Last time with my first I didn't feel anything to 18 weeks! .. So nt expecting anything for another couple weeks at least!


----------



## pebbie1

Yeah I didn't feel flutters with dd until 17 weeks. I was trying to remember what the flutters felt like but unrecognised it straight away when I felt it :)
X


----------



## SpotlessMind

Hi ladies :flower:

I missed out on the first tri thread, but am so happy to see ladies earlier in their second trimester here because I popped over a bit early :)

I'm most excited for movement as well. Not only is this my first, but my baby is hidden behind my anterior placenta so I'm not expecting movement any time soon. I figure if I don't expect it, I won't be disappointed if it doesn't happen soon, right? 

Anyway, really debating on whether or not to pay for (or ask a for a Christmas present) an early gender scan. My mom really wants to go to an ultrasound and I want her to, but I want to surprise her with a Christmas present. So, I'm thinking about going for the private scan at 16 weeks and have her go to anatomy at 18+. I'm so psyched for that! :happydance:


----------



## pebbie1

Welcome!! Awe that's so lovely that your mum is going. My mum would love that too. But I'm in the uk and she's in holland. We are visiting just after Xmas so maybe I should book a scan in holland somewhere????
X


----------



## fee & bump

Yay finally made it to second trimester. That felt a long 3 months! 

I've started getting Braxton Hicks already. Can't feel the baby yet but I got them constantly with my daughter and midwife confirmed I was having one at my appointment and had many since. Apparently it's not uncommon to get them from 6 weeks!


----------



## pebbie1

Wow that is early!! I can't remember when I had them with my daughter but it was later on around 30 weeks. How have you been feeling so far?
X


----------



## Roberta_Capa

Hi Ladies,
So happy to see all of us here. My NT scan is Friday morning so fingers crossed all is well. It's just so nice to be past the scary first few months! 
Still debating when to tell work, maybe Friday is the results are good. It will be so great to not have to lie about why I'm not drinking though.

We're def team yellow and this is our first! 
Oh and I'll be 37 tomorrow with our 5 year wedding anniversary next week so it seems like a really great time in our lives :)


----------



## CLH_X3

I never had one single Braxton hicks with my Daughter and my labour felt like ba period pain, never had any tightenings in my belly if that makes sense ... Didn't have back pain in labour either .. 
Hope I'm as lucky this time!


----------



## pebbie1

Roberta_Capa welcome here and congrats on making it to second tri :) Exciting you're having your scan Friday. Good luck!

CLH_X3 wow lucky you! My contractions weren't bad at all. But when my waters broke it got pretty intense as I went from 2-8cm in half an hour. The midwife couldn't believe it! Raspberry leaf tea!! Works miracles :)

So ladies lets proper introduce ourselves seen as we'll be chatting to eachother a lot.
I'm Wendy, 34, originally from Holland, but living in the North West of the UK now with my hubby Mike and daughter Marielle
X


----------



## BabyB2

I'm excited because I've been offered the chance to take part in a new study that is being used to make updated fetal growth charts. This means that I will be scanned roughly once a month to measure baby, and as a reward for taking part I will be given pics (including some 3D ones) each time! Next scan due on 12th December at about 16 weeks. Can't wait!!:cloud9:
Also, I'm happier because I finally feel like the ms is starting to ease off.
One more thing, I think I'm starting to feel the occasional bit of movement (tapping feeling). This isn't my first baby, so I recognise the sensation! :happydance:


----------



## CLH_X3

pebbie1 said:


> Roberta_Capa welcome here and congrats on making it to second tri :) Exciting you're having your scan Friday. Good luck!
> 
> CLH_X3 wow lucky you! My contractions weren't bad at all. But when my waters broke it got pretty intense as I went from 2-8cm in half an hour. The midwife couldn't believe it! Raspberry leaf tea!! Works miracles :)
> 
> So ladies lets proper introduce ourselves seen as we'll be chatting to eachother a lot.
> I'm Wendy, 34, originally from Holland, but living in the North West of the UK now with my hubby Mike and daughter Marielle
> X

I'm totally with you on the raspberry leaf tea!!! ... My waters didn't break til literally 9.5-10 cm and was pushing straight after! 

Also .. 

I'm Chantelle, 22, live in Bristol in the uk, have a daughter who is 16months called faith and my Oh is called Adam :)


----------



## pebbie1

Hi Chantelle!


----------



## charbaby

Im Charlette 27 live in Gloucestershire, Have an 8 year old boy, a 4 and half year old girl and pregnant with 3rd. Have pcos so was a struggle to have my kids so all extra special in my eyes. Due on 22nd May and can't wait!! x


----------



## pebbie1

Hi Charlette. Wow amazing that you're pregnant with your third. I can imagine they're all extra special :)


----------



## pebbie1

How are you all feeling by the way? For me it's all been going downhill a bit after 12 weeks. I throw up at least once a day and I'm completely exhausted! If I sleep 12 hours I'm still exhausted. So I'm seeing my GP tomorrow as my iron levels came back low from my 8 week blood test. The mw told me to eat lots of iron rich food and drink lots of orange juice which I do but I throw it all up again so that's not working.
Hope you ladies are feeling a bit better?
X


----------



## OmiOmen

The nausea and vomiting has stopped for me and I can eat like a normal person again but I have a lot of headaches and migraines now. I have felt exhausted since I got pregnant, I am sure it was not this bad last time.


----------



## passion4shoes

Hi everyone. Hope you are all feeling better (especially Wendy/ Pebbie1!). I was really excited on Monday - actually had some energy so went to the gym for a gentle workout (including spending quite a lot of time sat down with a mag doing pelvic floor exercises) but then Tues/ Wed and today am so knackered that I want to sleep 24/7. What a con!

It is nice to see so many new names (mummyclo I recognise from first tri)

I am Julie-Ann, 34 and live in Dorset. Got a 13 year old son (Garion) and OH is Simon (or Goose!). It is his first child and he is very excited!

BabyB2 - that sounds amazing! You are going to have loads of pics to show us. I am slightly envious!

RAspberry leaf tea. We will need to have a thread during first tri for helps and tips on labour. I can't wait!!! 

Are you all excited about giving birth? Or worried about the pain?


----------



## pebbie1

Hi Julie-Ann!
Great to see you here in second tri :)
How lovely that your oh is so excited! Amazing times.

I'm really looking forward to giving birth again. It was full on and painful but I felt so amazingly strong! I loved that feeling so yeah, can't wait. Lets hope I can do it without pre eclampsia this time :)

Raspberry leaf tea ROCKS! It doesn't induce labour or anything, it actually makes you dilate quicker (hence I went from 2 to 8 cm in half an hour). I drank 1 cup a day from 34 weeks and will absolutely be doing that again this time around!
X


----------



## CLH_X3

Looking forward to giving birth again.! 

Il be taking raspberry leaf tea again, I was 9cm when I got to the hospital .. But I drank more then 1 cup a day closer I got to delivery! .. Took the pills aswel!


----------



## charbaby

Im hoping for a home birth this time :D Midwife said as long as pregnancy goes well then it will be fine. Not looking forward to the pain but looking forward to giving birth to finally see my baby x


----------



## pebbie1

Wow that's amazing! Home birth sounds great and just nice to be in the comfort of your own home. I really disliked being in the hospital sharing a room with 5 other women and 6 other crying babies. Kept me up all night! I can only have hospital birth as I'm high risk but I'm really hoping for a water birth :)
X


----------



## charbaby

pebbie1 said:


> Wow that's amazing! Home birth sounds great and just nice to be in the comfort of your own home. I really disliked being in the hospital sharing a room with 5 other women and 6 other crying babies. Kept me up all night! I can only have hospital birth as I'm high risk but I'm really hoping for a water birth :)
> X

Its the heat that kept me awake when I had other 2, They just dont let you open a window or anything! I would like the older kids to meet baby brother/sister asap aswel and not have to wait to visit the next day at hospital or something as they are sooo excited already. Only worry I have is running out of gas and air :haha::haha: x
A water birth sounds great this is my 2nd choice if I have to go into hosp x


----------



## CLH_X3

I want a water birth to :)


----------



## CLH_X3

Does anyone want to put bump pictures on already ? ... Iv got one from the day I found out I was pregnant and now ...


----------



## pebbie1

Why not! Here's mine from 14 weeks. Haven't got a before one but normally my tummy is flat. At night I still get really bloated and it's twice the size then ahahahahaha
X
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## fee & bump

Hi I'm Fee and live in Somerset not far from Bristol. I'm 25 and OH is 29. This will be our second child as we already have a gorgeous girl who is 3.5yrs and very excited. 

I always though Raspberry tea was to help induce labour. Never had any last time but going to try this time. I'm also really excited about giving birth, mine went so well last time. I had one midwife (male! Although at that point you don't care) and although painful he made a massage oil, lights really low, relaxing music. So praying it'll be similar this time. Fair play having a home birth, would be great but I'm sure my MIL would just walk in or something really inappriate. 

Is there a May babies thing for our signature?? Noticed few other months do.


----------



## pebbie1

Hi Fee and welcome!
The raspberry leaf tea is great as it makes the dilating go so quick which is the most painful part. They say with second kids labour goes a lot quicker so we'll see!
I've found the May signature thing and put it in mine. Just click on it and on the first page it gives you the link to copy into your signature. 
X


----------



## charbaby

Hey pebbie1, I'm going to try get my o/h to take a pic of bump when he's home from work :) xx


----------



## pebbie1

Cool! :)


----------



## passion4shoes

Right - raspberry leaf tea is on my shopping list then.

I am really hoping for a low risk pregnancy and birth, so I can hire a birthing pool for home. My OH is really supportive (he may get a bit more nervous closer to the time!)

Fee - where abouts are you in Somerset? My parents live in Wellington. Are you going to Taunton hospital? A male midwife sounds ideal - I imagine they are a lot more sympathetic to the pain as they can never experience it.

Is anyone signing up to hypnobirthing classes, or anything similar?


----------



## fee & bump

passion4shoes said:


> Fee - where abouts are you in Somerset? My parents live in Wellington. Are you going to Taunton hospital? A male midwife sounds ideal - I imagine they are a lot more sympathetic to the pain as they can never experience it.
> 
> Is anyone signing up to hypnobirthing classes, or anything similar?

I'm in Cheddar so had the choice of Bristol, Weston or Taunton. We chose Taunton which is the furthest but we liked it the most. They were great last time and your right the midwife was a lot more gentle than the female one I had first. He is openly gay and I don't blame him after seeing so many you know whats!! Not the prettiest!


----------



## charbaby

14 weeks 2 days :D Dont mind the mess in the back ground lol :haha:
 



Attached Files:







bump.jpg
File size: 24.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## pebbie1

Yay! Hello bump!!!!! Your house looks clean compared to mine lolllllllll!! Still waitin for some energy but seeing the GP later. Hopefully he can fix it :)


----------



## pebbie1

fee & bump said:


> passion4shoes said:
> 
> 
> Fee - where abouts are you in Somerset? My parents live in Wellington. Are you going to Taunton hospital? A male midwife sounds ideal - I imagine they are a lot more sympathetic to the pain as they can never experience it.
> 
> Is anyone signing up to hypnobirthing classes, or anything similar?
> 
> He is openly gay and I don't blame him after seeing so many you know whats!! Not the prettiest!Click to expand...

Hahahahhaha I can imagine he's gay hahahahahaha. Must be a bit too much seeig so many fairies in all different positions and circumstances. Awe hhhahah


----------



## charbaby

pebbie1 said:


> Yay! Hello bump!!!!! Your house looks clean compared to mine lolllllllll!! Still waitin for some energy but seeing the GP later. Hopefully he can fix it :)

Its the corner behind me thats the worse! my sons birthday stuff need to take it upstairs but being lazy :haha:

Anyone else going to share there bump pics? Im sure it was someone elses idea in the first place lol? :thumbup:


----------



## pebbie1

True! Come on Chantelle, show us your bump :)

Ugh I have a complete washing mountain waiting patiently to be ironed :(


----------



## passion4shoes

What cute bumps. We still don't look obviously pregnant. I make a point of standing like a pregnant woman and rubbing my belly!

I wonder was he gay before he started? What an interesting job for a man to do. He must admire women for going through childbirth. I would be so proud of my son if he were a midwife. I don't know what his dad would think though!

So, you are all still missing the energy flow too? My house is disgusting!


----------



## pebbie1

My husband got a new found respect for women after I'd given birth lol!
I've got 0.00000% energy. My iron levels came back low from my 8 week blood check so seeing GP later to see if my iron levels dropped more. My daughter is starting to proper chat now as well so the whole day I hear mummy mummy mummy mummy mummy lol hahaha


----------



## fee & bump

I think it's enough to turn any man!! Very true, amazing job but wouldn't wanna go out with one. Imagine them knowing more about down there than you! 

I keep having burst of energy and trying to walk lots when I can but then feel like I need a nap when I get back. Can't wait to have lots of energy. Last time I walked miles during my pregnancy and loved it. 

How are you finding it all??


----------



## passion4shoes

I love being pregnant. I already can't wait to do it again. The only problem is childcare. For one it is £770 a month and I would like 3 kids before I am 40 (6 years to go) so not sure how to do it. I don't want money to be the reason we can't have as many children as we like. But OH may have to give up work to look after them!

What are the rest of you doing regards childcare? Particularly if this is not your first?


----------



## pebbie1

My daughter is in nursery 3 afternoons a week. By the time I'll go back to work she'll be 3 which means she gets 15 hours for free which will be the 3 afternoons. So the cost will stay the same for us fortunately! I have very flexible working hours though which is good as I had a part time job for 5 mornings a week before but we couldn't afford the nursery anymore. It's mad that basically I couldn't afford to work those hours. Very very wrong. But with my new job it's a lot better. I've started my own business though so at some point I hope to be able to work from home full time on my own business :)


----------



## OmiOmen

pebbie1 said:


> Wow that's amazing! Home birth sounds great and just nice to be in the comfort of your own home. I really disliked being in the hospital sharing a room with 5 other women and 6 other crying babies. Kept me up all night! I can only have hospital birth as I'm high risk but I'm really hoping for a water birth :)
> X

I would have loved a home-birth, I wanted one with DS but that did not happen. I am high risk again too so I have to be consultant led on hooked up to the machines. A water birth is also out due to monitoring and the c-section scar, and the machines of course. 



CLH_X3 said:


> Does anyone want to put bump pictures on already ?...

Here is my timeline. The 4 week bloating and the 12+6 week bump does not look as different in photos as in real life and I know they 'feel' different. Ignore my PJ's. :blush: I feel like a whale about now.

View attachment 520137


----------



## pebbie1

Wow thats a huge bump already :)


----------



## OmiOmen

I know. :cry: I stayed reasonable small with DS for most of the pregnancy and this time I am scared about how big I am. I was not eating very well and a bit sick in the 1st trimester so it is not like I expected to be big now.


----------



## charbaby

passion4shoes said:


> I love being pregnant. I already can't wait to do it again. The only problem is childcare. For one it is £770 a month and I would like 3 kids before I am 40 (6 years to go) so not sure how to do it. I don't want money to be the reason we can't have as many children as we like. But OH may have to give up work to look after them!
> 
> What are the rest of you doing regards childcare? Particularly if this is not your first?

I am lucky in that department o/h has a fulltime job as a baker and earns enough money for me not to have to work so I am a stay at home mum always have been x


----------



## charbaby

OmiOmen said:


> I know. :cry: I stayed reasonable small with DS for most of the pregnancy and this time I am scared about how big I am. I was not eating very well and a bit sick in the 1st trimester so it is not like I expected to be big now.

wow thats what you call a bump!! I cant wait to be like that :D x


----------



## pebbie1

OmiOmen said:


> I know. :cry: I stayed reasonable small with DS for most of the pregnancy and this time I am scared about how big I am. I was not eating very well and a bit sick in the 1st trimester so it is not like I expected to be big now.

I'm not far of from being like that. It's like I grow on a daily basis. My friend was huge at 10 weeks, but it wasn't the case that she was absolutely enormous at the end. Her bump was the same size as mine in the end. It just started a bit earlier for her ;)


----------



## OmiOmen

That is really reassuring to know! I guess it is true that you show sooner with your second though.


----------



## pebbie1

I know! It's like stomach muscles.... what are they? lol


----------



## OmiOmen

Lol. I got told by every midwife and consultant I saw (and I saw a LOT of them) that I had very strong stomach muscles when pregnant with DS...no one is going to be saying that this time! :haha: It turns out that spending 1-2 hours a day at the gym everyday for 4-5 months does not make a bit of difference to the lost stomach muscles! But ah well, they are gone now so it is not like there is anything left to lose this time.


----------



## SpotlessMind

Here's my bump :)

It looks so tiny in the picture but I already feel like a planet. Never in my life have I had anything but a flat stomach because I've always had trouble gaining wait. I'm so excited to be definitely pregnant and NOT fat when under a shirt! LOL

I'm Amy, 20 years old, OH is 21, and we are in PA, USA. This is our first, and I'm so excited :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







11 Weeks.jpg
File size: 28.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## BroodyBlair

Hi everyone :) I've been pushed back from 23rd to 30th May, however i will be induced or have Casceran due to Gestational Diabetes. Just wanted to say hello to all the May mummies :)

We're have a private gender scan in 3 wks time on 15th Dec then hospital 20wk one on 15th Jan. Thinking we are team Blue xx


----------



## BroodyBlair

Omni just saw your bumps piccies and snap, i'm the same! Have had a huge bump from 7 wks and now 13&1. There was no hiding the fact for me! xx


----------



## pebbie1

OmiOmen said:


> Lol. I got told by every midwife and consultant I saw (and I saw a LOT of them) that I had very strong stomach muscles when pregnant with DS...no one is going to be saying that this time! :haha: It turns out that spending 1-2 hours a day at the gym everyday for 4-5 months does not make a bit of difference to the lost stomach muscles! But ah well, they are gone now so it is not like there is anything left to lose this time.

Hahahaha true. So we'll only loose out dignity again during labour lol!!


----------



## pebbie1

Welcome Amy and BroodyBlair! Join the club lol

Amy that's a great bump as well and a proper bump too. Love it. I dislike the stage where people aren't sure if you've gained weight or are pregnant lol

BroodyBlair I was induced at 38 weeks. For some reason I have the feeling it will happen again this time round. But not seeing the consultant till 20th dec so will find out more then.
X


----------



## mummyof3babas

can i join plz im due 20th may:D cant wait until new year when i see baby again sooo adorable!:)


----------



## pebbie1

mummyof3babas said:


> can i join plz im due 20th may:D cant wait until new year when i see baby again sooo adorable!:)

Of course you can! Welcome. I know, counting down till next scan!!
X


----------



## OmiOmen

I am hoping for a VBAC but depending on how the pregnancy progresses I might end up with another c-section. Induction would be likely if I get pre-eclampsia again but an induction is generally avoided for VBAC's so if something goes wrong again I will be moved from the 30th to the 23rd for a c-section I think, earlier if things go wrong sooner than before. Also I am only allowed to go one week overdue not the normal two. I am hoping for the best though.


----------



## mummyof3babas

yayy thankyouu:) & me i cant waittt :D mine lands on new year Lol eeeek X


----------



## babyface15

Hi everyone, may I join in on the fun? I'd love to be a part of a group or make some close connections. I may have posted once or twice in the first tri thread :)
I'm in Canada and this is our first little baby. I'm due May 20. I would love to have a home birth but it's not possible where I live! I've heard the heartbeat a few times now and our first scan is Dec 22. My belly is growing but only my pants and those closest to me can tell. :haha: I will see what my bump pics look like and maybe post one later :)
xxx


----------



## pebbie1

babyface15 said:


> Hi everyone, may I join in on the fun? I'd love to be a part of a group or make some close connections. I may have posted once or twice in the first tri thread :)
> I'm in Canada and this is our first little baby. I'm due May 20. I would love to have a home birth but it's not possible where I live! I've heard the heartbeat a few times now and our first scan is Dec 22. My belly is growing but only my pants and those closest to me can tell. :haha: I will see what my bump pics look like and maybe post one later :)
> xxx

Of course! Welcome in our group :)
I'm seeing the midwife on the 3rd of December and can't wait to hear the heartbeat then woohoooo


----------



## pebbie1

OmiOmen said:


> I am hoping for a VBAC but depending on how the pregnancy progresses I might end up with another c-section. Induction would be likely if I get pre-eclampsia again but an induction is generally avoided for VBAC's so if something goes wrong again I will be moved from the 30th to the 23rd for a c-section I think, earlier if things go wrong sooner than before. Also I am only allowed to go one week overdue not the normal two. I am hoping for the best though.

Fingers crossed it all stays away or at least till later on! :)


----------



## CLH_X3

I will upload my picture tonight, but mine is hardly any dif! ... Proper convo going on today, I missed it all!


----------



## babyface15

pebbie1 said:


> babyface15 said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone, may I join in on the fun? I'd love to be a part of a group or make some close connections. I may have posted once or twice in the first tri thread :)
> I'm in Canada and this is our first little baby. I'm due May 20. I would love to have a home birth but it's not possible where I live! I've heard the heartbeat a few times now and our first scan is Dec 22. My belly is growing but only my pants and those closest to me can tell. :haha: I will see what my bump pics look like and maybe post one later :)
> xxx
> 
> Of course! Welcome in our group :)
> I'm seeing the midwife on the 3rd of December and can't wait to hear the heartbeat then woohooooClick to expand...

Thanks love! :flower:
Ohh I know the feeling I get so excited to hear it!! When my appt is getting close it's all I can think about hehe.. what a wonderful feeling :)


----------



## passion4shoes

Yay!! There are more of us. This is really exciting. I am never going to remember all the names. 

Omiomen - what a gorgeous bump. I can't wait to catch up with you! 

I have fingers crossed for vbacs, no pre-eclampsia and lots of home births! 

Char- you sound like such a lovely little family. Really traditional. I would struggle having a baker as a husband! He must smell delicious! 

Pebble - what is your business you have started? I would love to do that.


----------



## pebbie1

I'm selling French caviar! lol we rolled into it via hubbies work and started setting it up when our daughter was 2 months old. Very hard but well worth it! It's very steady now and were selling to Michelin star restaurants and I love it :) Can't wait to expan the products to make the business grow more and more.
X


----------



## passion4shoes

Wow! That sounds amazing. I have honestly never tried caviar, I am funny about eating anything from the sea. My OH says that it's because I think I used to be a mermaid. 

I would like to be good enough at sewing to start my own business but have only just started so not quite there yet!


----------



## pebbie1

Practise :) I had no clue about caviar or having a business. It's great though and can't wait till it has grown enough so I can be at home for the kids. Think it'll be my mission during mat leave! Hahaha


----------



## charbaby

pebbie1 said:


> Practise :) I had no clue about caviar or having a business. It's great though and can't wait till it has grown enough so I can be at home for the kids. Think it'll be my mission during mat leave! Hahaha

This sounds so great! I would never be capable of doing anything like this :thumbup: x


----------



## charbaby

passion4shoes said:


> Yay!! There are more of us. This is really exciting. I am never going to remember all the names.
> 
> Omiomen - what a gorgeous bump. I can't wait to catch up with you!
> 
> I have fingers crossed for vbacs, no pre-eclampsia and lots of home births!
> 
> Char- you sound like such a lovely little family. Really traditional. I would struggle having a baker as a husband! He must smell delicious!
> 
> Pebble - what is your business you have started? I would love to do that.

Thanks hun, Its not the smell because he has to wear baker whites at work and change before he comes home but the problem is all the bread and cakes he brings home with him not very good for the tummy!! Lol x


----------



## pebbie1

Ohhhh I'd be begging hubby to take all sorts of cakes home. Yummmmmmmmm


----------



## babyface15

I'm so jealous of the cakes and bread right now! Lol!


----------



## nhpgator

would love to join too. I am due May 21. This will be our 3rd and a wonderful surprise. We have two DD 9 & 6 so I feel like I am starting over. I am 37 and at my 12 week scan the sonographer was pretty confident we are having a boy this time. But we are not buying anything or announcing anything till our anatomy scan Dec 21. That seems so long away. Plus I am in a wedding and doing my best to keep this a secret till after the wedding so as not to steal my best friends special time. But boy my body is fighting me to just poof out all over.


----------



## pebbie1

nhpgator said:


> would love to join too. I am due May 21. This will be our 3rd and a wonderful surprise. We have two DD 9 & 6 so I feel like I am starting over. I am 37 and at my 12 week scan the sonographer was pretty confident we are having a boy this time. But we are not buying anything or announcing anything till our anatomy scan Dec 21. That seems so long away. Plus I am in a wedding and doing my best to keep this a secret till after the wedding so as not to steal my best friends special time. But boy my body is fighting me to just poof out all over.

Yay you're the same due date as me :) Are you not showing a bump yet? Mines all popped out and would never be able to hide it lol!

Did anyone try any of the "gender prediction things"? I did the Chinese gender calendar which was right with my daughter and it said boy and I did the weddin ring test and it said boy too (twice). Lol!
X


----------



## CLH_X3

pebbie1 said:


> nhpgator said:
> 
> 
> would love to join too. I am due May 21. This will be our 3rd and a wonderful surprise. We have two DD 9 & 6 so I feel like I am starting over. I am 37 and at my 12 week scan the sonographer was pretty confident we are having a boy this time. But we are not buying anything or announcing anything till our anatomy scan Dec 21. That seems so long away. Plus I am in a wedding and doing my best to keep this a secret till after the wedding so as not to steal my best friends special time. But boy my body is fighting me to just poof out all over.
> 
> Yay you're the same due date as me :) Are you not showing a bump yet? Mines all popped out and would never be able to hide it lol!
> 
> Did anyone try any of the "gender prediction things"? I did the Chinese gender calendar which was right with my daughter and it said boy and I did the weddin ring test and it said boy too (twice). Lol!
> XClick to expand...

I tried doing thAt and pretty sure it said girl :) ... I'm happy with either ... 
Il do my pics soon, still in bed! .. 

Never done the ring test ..


----------



## CLH_X3

Is anyone going to be using a belly bandit after birth ? I had one last time and think it really helped... I had a med but cuz I lost loads weight after I had a sewing lady make it a lot smaller ... It still fits now so hoping it be ok after I gave birth!


Eugh, iv put on 2lbs! ... Not happy... Guna start being a lot better from tomorrow!


----------



## pebbie1

What's a belly bandit? X


----------



## CLH_X3

https://www.bellybandit.co.uk/


----------



## pebbie1

Oh never heard of it. Did I work then?
X


----------



## CLH_X3

I think It worked, was worth it for I think!


----------



## pebbie1

Wow nice one. Will keep it in mind :)


----------



## pebbie1

So on the first page I've added everyone's due date. Just check if I have it right as I had to calculate a few dates and I have babybrain.
Also, a few ladies didn't tell their due date and have no ticker so if its missing, let me know and I'll add you.
It's nice to have an overview of when everyone's due :)


----------



## mummyof3babas

yayy im there thanks chick xx


----------



## pebbie1

Hahahaha nice isn't it :)


----------



## mummyof3babas

yepp:) whats ur due date ?xx


----------



## pebbie1

The 21st :) It can't come quick enough!! Can't wait to see and hold the baby.


----------



## mummyof3babas

a day after me then:p we shud be bump buddies:pxx


----------



## pebbie1

Big style!!!! Yay bump buddies ;) I'll add it to my signature :)
X


----------



## mummyof3babas

Yayyyy il add u to mine to altho i gota get on the lappy and actually do a sig lol :) so u not finding out babas gender then hun?x


----------



## pebbie1

Nope. We didn't find out with our daughter and I'm sure I pushed 10 times harder as I was desperate to meet her and know what gender she was. It was magical!
Are you finding out?
X


----------



## mummyof3babas

awww ahaha:p yeh i am i have 2 lil boys already i could prob keep it as a suprise but my OH is inpatient lol and i know if he was only to know he wud slip up lol xx


----------



## pebbie1

Hahahahaha true! I wouldn't be able to keep it a secret if I knew lol!
When's your dating scan?


----------



## mummyof3babas

ahaha:p i had a dating scan at 12 weeks and gender scan is new years day:D Xx


----------



## pebbie1

HA! Babybrain! Was up half the night with a poorly daughter. Gender scan is what I meant lol. I have mine the 27th. Can't wait! Seeing the midwife the 3rd. Can't wait to hear the heartbeat.
X


----------



## mummyof3babas

awww ahaha i know the feeling my lil boys are both ill with a nasty cough so up alot during the night and my youngest has just got over throwing up 4 days in a row!:( Awww yeh im so excited aswell i see my midwife tuesday and hopefully il get to her his/her heartbeat:D xx


----------



## CLH_X3

You got me right :)


----------



## passion4shoes

Evening ladies! Can you add me to the due dates please? I am the 21st.

Xx


----------



## charbaby

Great idea pebbie!! Wish some one else was due same day as me lol I look all lonely xx


----------



## passion4shoes

I wonder will any of us actually give birth on our due dates?!

I will be so upset if I am 2 weeks late and go into June! I want to call my daughter lily-Mae for the month of may. Don't really like lily-June!!!!


----------



## maybe6

Can I join in ladies? Due date is May 24th but I'll have to have a C-section so I'm sure they will deliver him a week or so early :) We found out last week we are having a Boy!!! Totally excited as we have 4 girls and 1 boy!!! My son can't wait to have a boy in the house!! :happydance:


----------



## pebbie1

Passion4shoes i've added you to the list! I think the numbers of women actually giving birth on their due date is tiny! I was 38+6 when daughter was born. And you're right, lily-June just isn't the same!

Maybe6 welcome!! I've added you to the list so just let me know when you're having your Caesarian and I'll change it.
Are you having a Caesarian because of a previous one?

Charbaby, we'll have to find a bump buddy for you! I'm sure there's someone else due the same day :)
X


----------



## maybe6

Pebbie1 Yes I've had 2 previous Sections. Wish I could deliver naturally but It's all good as long as we are safe and healthy :thumbup: I will keep you updated on dates. Thanks!!


----------



## OmiOmen

I think that chances of having your baby on your due date are 5%, but don't quote me on that! 

I'm only allowed to go one week overdue rather than two so since I am due on the 30th of May the latest I should have my baby is the 6th of June. I am convinced I will not go overdue for some reason though.


----------



## Firestar

Hoping I can squeeze in here - I'm due not ultra late in May, but in the second half of the month - was originally 22nd May, but at the scan I was dated the 18th May which makes me 15 weeks + 1 today. First baby and really excited (if not slightly terrified lol!)


----------



## Roberta_Capa

Hi Girls, and welcome to the new names on the list!

It's been an exciting few days. I turned 37 on Thursday and had my NT Scan on Friday. 

It was scary for a while there as baby would not play ball, rolling every which way except the position they needed for the measurement. I was so far along, the sonographer told me I couldn't have another appointment and would have to go the route of the multiple blood tests. She gave me one last chance and had me walk around the hospital, drink lots of cold water and even gave me brownies. We were desperate! 

After about 45 mins I went back in and lo and behold, the baby was in perfect position. No one breathed in the room! I'll attach a pic...

The scan looked great and the measurement was about 1 something which was good. Still, we won't know the risk factor until the blood results and have decided not to tell anyone until then.

I'll be 14 weeks tomorrow and officially in the 2nd trimester! woohoo! I can't wait to just tell our families and friends.

I have so mentally checked out of work, I wish I could just leave it after December. Sigh!

Sorry this is so long, I guess it's a symptom of not being able to talk about it with my friends! :) 

Hope you all had a lovely weekend! Oh, and my date changed by one day. I'm now May 27.
 



Attached Files:







23Nov2012SCAN13+4.jpg
File size: 41.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## supermom810

Hello Ladies,

I too am a May 2013 mom due the 24th and am excited to find out what my little 1 is hopefully before Christmas that would be an awesome Christmas announcement. Congratulations 2 u all :kiss:


----------



## pebbie1

Welcome firestar and supermom810! Good to see you here as well and I hope all is going well for you :)

Roberta_Capa good to see you on here again. I have changed the due date for you and what a cute baby pic! Glad it cooperated in the end. My baby was in the perfect position straight away so y scan only took 2 mins or so :( Can't wait for the next one!
How long till you get the blood results?
Work = nightmare! I'm seriously considering of when to stop. Might go through it with the consultant as its so stressful. But I think no woman has worked any longer than 7 months as its such physical hard work. I'm quite glad with doing the same and stop in March :)
X


----------



## CLH_X3

Lovely pic capa :) ...! 

I swear I don't come on here for a second and bang 3 more pages .. 

Who's got there 20 week scan date already ? Still waiting for mine but garentee it be after Xmas!


----------



## pebbie1

Mines the 27th! Can't wait :)


----------



## CLH_X3

I really want mine before Boxing Day so I can shop at sales but its so not going to happen!

I tried persuading my oh to get a gender scan before but he wants to have a 3D scan when the baby is bigger!


----------



## pebbie1

Awe I asked if they could do mine before Xmas but they were full! Guess lots of people want to find out before then. 
If you'll find out end of December you can look at baby furniture etc in the January sales :)


----------



## passion4shoes

My 20 week scan is the 4th Jan, but we aren't finding out the gender. I am really tempted to get another scan at 16 weeks just to see bubba again, but not convinced it isn't a waste of money if we aren't have a gender one. I won't do a 3d/ 4d one - they freak me out!

I would love to blitz the Jan sales though if we knew the gender! Grrr. 

Maybe6 - wow!!! 6 kids, that's amazing. I wish I had done that. How old are they? How old are you lol?? You look very young and stylish in your photo - how is that possible with 5/6 kids?! 

Fingers crossed Roberta for your results. Gorgeous photo of your baby.


----------



## pebbie1

I'm not finding out either! Can't wait to give birth :)


----------



## passion4shoes

Are you going to get them to shout out, 'It's a ....'? or do you want to look for yourself?


----------



## takimo

I am also happy to be in my 2nd trimester and my baby is due is 16 May 2013


----------



## charbaby

I would love to not find out but the anticipation is to much and couldnt do it, bet its amazing to wait and see tho. 
can't believe its 4 weeks tomorrow till xmas day! I will be nearly 19 weeks then seems strange! 
Has anyone decided what there having on xmas day for dinner? We have decided on beef this year as neither of us are that keen on turkey. 
I need to crack on with the xmas shopping got so much more to get for kids!! been so laid bk this year, think finding out I was finally pregnant kind of just took over everything and we forgot about xmas LOL!! Normally finished by now :/.
Anyway hope all you ladies are doing well so glad we got this thread really nice to hear hopw your all doing :D xxxx


----------



## pebbie1

passion4shoes said:


> Are you going to get them to shout out, 'It's a ....'? or do you want to look for yourself?

With my daughter they held her up after she was born but she had her little legs crossed so we couldn't see. They then pulled her little legs apart and then we all went "it's a girl!!!". It was fab :)


----------



## pebbie1

takimo said:


> I am also happy to be in my 2nd trimester and my baby is due is 16 May 2013

Yay! Welcome and join the club. Hope all is going well for you :)
X


----------



## pebbie1

Charbaby yes crazy Christmas is so close and we'll be halfway through our pregnancies then! Crazy!
I've not even started the Xmas shopping. I've felt so sick and tired that it was the last thing on mind. I'd best start hahahahaha
X


----------



## charbaby

Halfway sounds great! I cant wait to feel baby kicking and stuff its so amazing xx


----------



## pebbie1

Oh we could feel them proper kick at xmas! That would be so nice :)


----------



## BabyB2

I have my 20 week scan on the 4th Jan, but I'm having a scan at 16 weeks too, which I'm getting very excited about!

I'm not sure if I'm more or less anxious about the birth this time. This will be my 2nd baby. With my first, my waters broke about 9 days early, but my contractions never started. I waited at home for about 30 hours to see if they would develop naturally, but there was no such luck and so I had to be induced. Because I had already gone over 24hrs post waters breaking they had to put me on an antibiotic drip and went straight to the syntocin drip for the induction-no pessary or anything. This brought my contractions on rather quickly and I just didn't cope well at all and I ended up having an epidural-something which I had hoped to avoid. I didn't like the epidural...they didn't get it in quite right and I had just one very sleepy side! :nope: It also gave me really bad shakes too. Needless to say I'm really really hoping that my body will just cooperate this time! I'd love a water birth and I'm considering looking into hypnobirthing (a concept I' sure my mum and MIL would laugh at!) to cope better this time.

Just noticed my tickers are 1 day apart:shrug: I'm due on 25th May, so which one is correct??


----------



## pebbie1

The bottom one shows the correct one


----------



## Super sun

Hello all, 
I am a newb here and have not posted in the first tri. I am due on May 31 and I am excited to have some ladies I can share this experience with. I am on baby #2 and dd is 9... So it's kind of like my first all over again. So far I feel much better except for this terrible taste I get in my mouth frequently. Happy & healthy 9 to you all xoxo


----------



## charbaby

pebbie1 said:


> Oh we could feel them proper kick at xmas! That would be so nice :)

I havent even felt anything yet so really cant wait x


----------



## BabyB2

charbaby said:


> pebbie1 said:
> 
> 
> Oh we could feel them proper kick at xmas! That would be so nice :)
> 
> I havent even felt anything yet so really cant wait xClick to expand...

I'm pretty sure I have felt the occasional "tap". I'm sure it won't be long charbaby before you feel something x


----------



## charbaby

BabyB2 said:


> charbaby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pebbie1 said:
> 
> 
> Oh we could feel them proper kick at xmas! That would be so nice :)
> 
> I havent even felt anything yet so really cant wait xClick to expand...
> 
> I'm pretty sure I have felt the occasional "tap". I'm sure it won't be long charbaby before you feel something xClick to expand...

Im really hoping to, think it was around 19 weeks with my 2nd so even if i have to wait till then should only be another 4 weeks :happydance:


----------



## CLH_X3

I hope my scan can be on the 3rd jan, that's my birthday! ... Very much doubt it tho... 

I need to do some Xmas shopping for family etc still ... Pain in bum! ... I did eat my daughters selection box the other day though so will need to buy a new one !! Opps!


----------



## CLH_X3

charbaby said:


> BabyB2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charbaby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pebbie1 said:
> 
> 
> Oh we could feel them proper kick at xmas! That would be so nice :)
> 
> I havent even felt anything yet so really cant wait xClick to expand...
> 
> I'm pretty sure I have felt the occasional "tap". I'm sure it won't be long charbaby before you feel something xClick to expand...
> 
> Im really hoping to, think it was around 19 weeks with my 2nd so even if i have to wait till then should only be another 4 weeks :happydance:Click to expand...

I felt faith at 18 weeks so not expecting much til at least 16 weeks+


----------



## Roberta_Capa

pebbie1 said:


> Welcome firestar and supermom810! Good to see you here as well and I hope all is going well for you :)
> 
> Roberta_Capa good to see you on here again. I have changed the due date for you and what a cute baby pic! Glad it cooperated in the end. My baby was in the perfect position straight away so y scan only took 2 mins or so :( Can't wait for the next one!
> How long till you get the blood results?
> Work = nightmare! I'm seriously considering of when to stop. Might go through it with the consultant as its so stressful. But I think no woman has worked any longer than 7 months as its such physical hard work. I'm quite glad with doing the same and stop in March :)
> X

Thanks! They said the letter will come inside 2 weeks. Hoping for sooner tho. You're so lucky your little bean behaved...good bean!
Did you say you're a waitress? It must be near impossible to go past 7 months. Stopping in March would be a dream!

This is a silly question, but has anyone started to eat more? I nearly passed out on a countryside walk the other day so am trying to eat more.


----------



## maybe6

Passion~ I'm 39 and my Kids are 22 girl, 18 girl, 16 girl, 10 boy and 8 girl. So we are kinda starting new! I love it!! My kids are all very excited especially my son since we found out IT'S A BOY!!! He's so glad he's not getting another sister! My older girls keep me stylish! lol But thank you for saying that :hugs:


----------



## CLH_X3

maybe6 said:


> Passion~ I'm 39 and my Kids are 22 girl, 18 girl, 16 girl, 10 boy and 8 girl. So we are kinda starting new! I love it!! My kids are all very excited especially my son since we found out IT'S A BOY!!! He's so glad he's not getting another sister! My older girls keep me stylish! lol But thank you for saying that :hugs:

Wow ..... Not trying to be rude :flower: just wondering how come your having another child ? As your youngest is 8 so a big age gap ?

I always wonder if il have any when I get older (I'm 22) but after this one I can't see myself having any once I get older

Only wondering :)


----------



## pebbie1

Roberta_Capa said:


> This is a silly question, but has anyone started to eat more? I nearly passed out on a countryside walk the other day so am trying to eat more.

I'm not leaving the house without any food in me! If I get hungry I need to eat then and there otherwise ill throw up! Charming

Yes I'm a waitress in a hotel at Manchester airport. We do on average 250 covers a night so it's pretty much fullon! 
X


----------



## pebbie1

Super sun said:


> Hello all,
> I am a newb here and have not posted in the first tri. I am due on May 31 and I am excited to have some ladies I can share this experience with. I am on baby #2 and dd is 9... So it's kind of like my first all over again. So far I feel much better except for this terrible taste I get in my mouth frequently. Happy & healthy 9 to you all xoxo

Welcome! Exciting to start all over again but bet its a bit scary too? I find it scary already and my girl is 2!! Hahaha


----------



## pebbie1

Anyone got any cravings?? I LOVE part baked rolls. I stick them in the oven and then put ham/cheese/boiled egg on them. Their nice and crispy and warm love it!!!!
My heartburn started as well which is boooooooo


----------



## Super sun

It sure is both scary and exciting. I am going crazy waiting for my next US. I am loving it here though, so nice to be able to share our experiences :flower:


----------



## nhpgator

pebbie1 said:


> nhpgator said:
> 
> 
> would love to join too. I am due May 21. This will be our 3rd and a wonderful surprise. We have two DD 9 & 6 so I feel like I am starting over. I am 37 and at my 12 week scan the sonographer was pretty confident we are having a boy this time. But we are not buying anything or announcing anything till our anatomy scan Dec 21. That seems so long away. Plus I am in a wedding and doing my best to keep this a secret till after the wedding so as not to steal my best friends special time. But boy my body is fighting me to just poof out all over.
> 
> Yay you're the same due date as me :) Are you not showing a bump yet? Mines all popped out and would never be able to hide it lol!
> 
> Did anyone try any of the "gender prediction things"? I did the Chinese gender calendar which was right with my daughter and it said boy and I did the weddin ring test and it said boy too (twice). Lol!
> XClick to expand...

very cool - is this your first.

no bump yet - just fluffier and feeling fatter....some pants do fit -but feel like my butt is bigger instead of belly LOL 

two more weeks to keep it in. Then we are going to try to keep it secret till Christmas. We have our scan for gender and AMA on Dec 21 - so we can use it as a great Christmas surprise for everyone. We will see if we can do it..

I did the baking soda and it said boy...and our 12 week scan the sonographer agreed but no other ones...


----------



## babyface15

It's so exciting to think of the ultrasounds! I haven't seen my little one yet so I really can't wait until we do (3 days before Christmas too!!)

Pebbie as for cravings I've had a bad one in the last few weeks. It's poutine and I can not stop eating it! I want it almost every day. When I feel sick it's the only thing I can think of that doesn't make me sick. I probably have it 2-3 times a week! :blush: (i don't know if you have poutine in UK but it's fries with gravy and cheese curds)

I thought maybe the baby wanted more fat so I bought some homogenized milk today to see if that would help lol!


----------



## Super sun

My cravings are strange so far I have: nachos, sushi, meat of any kind and peaches.


----------



## maybe6

CLH~ We've always wanted a large family :winkwink: I thought I was done with my last one but never could bring myself to have my tubes tied, something just didn't feel right. Now I know why. So last year we said we would give it one more try then if it doesn't happen we would know we are done. Well I'm glad we did! I don't mind people asking, it is shocking to hear I'm on baby number 6 , some people think we are crazy :wacko: but we wouldn't have it any other way. :thumbup:


----------



## Soon5kids

maybe6 said:


> CLH~ We've always wanted a large family :winkwink: I thought I was done with my last one but never could bring myself to have my tubes tied, something just didn't feel right. Now I know why. So last year we said we would give it one more try then if it doesn't happen we would know we are done. Well I'm glad we did! I don't mind people asking, it is shocking to hear I'm on baby number 6 , some people think we are crazy :wacko: but we wouldn't have it any other way. :thumbup:

You know after I had my son last year I thought we were so done, but there was something missing. One more lo....he/she is going to complete our family. People ask isn't it going to be crazy having 6 kids, but I know now this is how it was meant to be. :)


----------



## charbaby

maybe6 said:


> CLH~ We've always wanted a large family :winkwink: I thought I was done with my last one but never could bring myself to have my tubes tied, something just didn't feel right. Now I know why. So last year we said we would give it one more try then if it doesn't happen we would know we are done. Well I'm glad we did! I don't mind people asking, it is shocking to hear I'm on baby number 6 , some people think we are crazy :wacko: but we wouldn't have it any other way. :thumbup:

I love big familys, i have 5 brothers and 4 sisters but we are a split family, I was my dads oldest and my mums youngest if that makes sence?
My o/h is the 4th child out of 8! all from same mum tho dont no how she coped :haha:. x


----------



## charbaby

15 weeks tomorrow! Cant wait for my ticker to change over, I love how fast this pregnancy is going because can't wait to find out the gender and see my baby but on the other hand I would like to enjoy this pregnancy as its my last. I think once you have kids life just flys by so I got no chance of it slowing down. Best just enjoy what I can :D x


----------



## charbaby

Soon5kids said:


> maybe6 said:
> 
> 
> CLH~ We've always wanted a large family :winkwink: I thought I was done with my last one but never could bring myself to have my tubes tied, something just didn't feel right. Now I know why. So last year we said we would give it one more try then if it doesn't happen we would know we are done. Well I'm glad we did! I don't mind people asking, it is shocking to hear I'm on baby number 6 , some people think we are crazy :wacko: but we wouldn't have it any other way. :thumbup:
> 
> You know after I had my son last year I thought we were so done, but there was something missing. One more lo....he/she is going to complete our family. People ask isn't it going to be crazy having 6 kids, but I know now this is how it was meant to be. :)Click to expand...

I would have had loads of kids if didnt have pcos! Its only because of the struggle we have getting pregnant that has put me off and the big age gaps between the kids, when I was 18 I always thought I would have 5/6 kids a few years between them but guess my life wasn't planned out that way :wacko: Congrats on 6th baby I dont think your crazy at all :thumbup: xx


----------



## pebbie1

babyface15 said:


> It's so exciting to think of the ultrasounds! I haven't seen my little one yet so I really can't wait until we do (3 days before Christmas too!!)
> 
> Pebbie as for cravings I've had a bad one in the last few weeks. It's poutine and I can not stop eating it! I want it almost every day. When I feel sick it's the only thing I can think of that doesn't make me sick. I probably have it 2-3 times a week! :blush: (i don't know if you have poutine in UK but it's fries with gravy and cheese curds)
> 
> I thought maybe the baby wanted more fat so I bought some homogenized milk today to see if that would help lol!

Thanks for explaining it! I had nooooo idea what it was :) And no we don't have it in the uk.
I love the taste of mayonnaise as well. Mmmmmm and orange juice or anything orangey as long as its juicy and cold!! 
With my daughter I was pregnant in summer and craved massive bowls of fruit all day long! No such thing this time.

Super sun nachos sound nice too!!!! Mmmmm lol


----------



## CLH_X3

Ah I see, my oh don't want anymore after this one but I'm open to 1 more I think when the one I'm pregnant with now is about to start school


----------



## pebbie1

charbaby said:


> 15 weeks tomorrow! Cant wait for my ticker to change over, I love how fast this pregnancy is going because can't wait to find out the gender and see my baby but on the other hand I would like to enjoy this pregnancy as its my last. I think once you have kids life just flys by so I got no chance of it slowing down. Best just enjoy what I can :D x

I'm 15 weeks today! Yay!! What fruit am I now?
X


----------



## charbaby

I think its an Orange? We will see tomorrow!! :D xx


----------



## pebbie1

Yes! Saw someone else's fruit ticker on 15 weeks and I'm a navel orange today lol!!


----------



## charbaby

Is that smaller than a normal orange? Ive never heard of a navel orange lol x


----------



## pebbie1

Good question! I think they're just the normal ones actually.


----------



## charbaby

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Orange_(fruit)

It looks like a normal Orange! Yay I love how big baby is getting!


----------



## pebbie1

I know!! And that's from head to bottom isn't it, without the legs? Having lots of flutters this morning!!!


----------



## charbaby

Yeah Im pretty sure its just that, so with the legs even bigger :D 
Arhhh bet thats so amazing Im so jelous really cant wait xx


----------



## pebbie1

I had some flutters last week. Then nothing for days so I thought it was in my head. Flutters again this morning but now it's all gone quiet again. Can't wait for it to be strong and on a daily basis. My daughter had the hiccups loads! So my whole belly would jump hahahaha


----------



## Bethi22

I felt flutters 2 night ago ... I would have just dismissed it if I didn't know what to look for but it was for sure my little one! Can't wait for some more :)


----------



## pebbie1

I know! It's such a lovely feeling. I can't wait for stronger kicks and see how my daughter will react to that. She'll probably be freaked out lol!!


----------



## babyface15

Haha yes I think poutine is a canadian/Quebec thing! I can't wait to feel some movement I thought I felt something in the bath the other night but can't be sure. But surely something the size of an orange would be able to be felt? :) can't believe theyre so big already :)


----------



## charbaby

My daughter will be amazed i think :) she asks everyday how big is the baby now and how long till its here. Shes so excited to have a baby brother/sister . My oldest isnt really interested at all LOL maybe its a boy thing x


----------



## Firestar

Had the first flutters over the weekend and one yesterday, looking forward to the first proper kick, hopefully before Christmas :)


----------



## charbaby

How many weeks are you firestar? xx


----------



## pebbie1

charbaby said:


> My daughter will be amazed i think :) she asks everyday how big is the baby now and how long till its here. Shes so excited to have a baby brother/sister . My oldest isnt really interested at all LOL maybe its a boy thing x

Awe that's so cute! We keep telling our daughter there's a baby in my belly. She keeps saying baby but then points at my belly button lol


----------



## charbaby

If you get offered it will anyone be having the whooping cough and the flu vaccine?


----------



## pebbie1

I've already had the flu jab when I was 9 or 10 weeks. Felt absolutely fine. I'll be getting the whooping cough vaccine as well.


----------



## Firestar

charbaby said:


> How many weeks are you firestar? xx

I'm 15 + 3 :) How about you? xx


----------



## Firestar

I'm ashamed to say I've been putting off having the flu jab as I have a real phobia of vaccinations. Finally booked it for next week as I know I really ought to have it done.Will have the whooping cough one done also later on.


----------



## charbaby

pebbie1 said:


> charbaby said:
> 
> 
> My daughter will be amazed i think :) she asks everyday how big is the baby now and how long till its here. Shes so excited to have a baby brother/sister . My oldest isnt really interested at all LOL maybe its a boy thing x
> 
> Awe that's so cute! We keep telling our daughter there's a baby in my belly. She keeps saying baby but then points at my belly button lolClick to expand...

So sweet when there young, Tommy-Lee was 2.5 when I got pregnant with Ruby he kind of understood but not so much at first but by the time she was born he did, when we went to get him after she was born, he said oh mum has she popped out of your belly now Lol x


----------



## charbaby

Firestar said:


> charbaby said:
> 
> 
> How many weeks are you firestar? xx
> 
> I'm 15 + 3 :) How about you? xxClick to expand...

I am 15 tomorrow :D xx


----------



## CLH_X3

I'm not going to have the flu vaccine but I will have the whooping cough vaccine .... I think ... Il look into that closer to the time though ..

My daughters way to young to understand I'm having another baby :(


----------



## Bethi22

pebbie1 said:


> I've already had the flu jab when I was 9 or 10 weeks. Felt absolutely fine. I'll be getting the whooping cough vaccine as well.

same here


----------



## charbaby

pebbie1 said:


> I've already had the flu jab when I was 9 or 10 weeks. Felt absolutely fine. I'll be getting the whooping cough vaccine as well.




Firestar said:


> I'm ashamed to say I've been putting off having the flu jab as I have a real phobia of vaccinations. Finally booked it for next week as I know I really ought to have it done.Will have the whooping cough one done also later on.

I havent been offered it yet? I assumed it was later on but obviously Its not lol, I have my 16 week appointment next wednesday so I will ask then. 

Firestar I am petrified of needles, had loads at my 13 week scan and have to have another lot next week. Then more at 28 weeks! Its a nightmare but all worth it in the end x


----------



## charbaby

just looked it up and it says whooping cough between 28-38 weeks so got a while for that one x


----------



## Firestar

charbaby said:


> pebbie1 said:
> 
> 
> I've already had the flu jab when I was 9 or 10 weeks. Felt absolutely fine. I'll be getting the whooping cough vaccine as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Firestar said:
> 
> 
> I'm ashamed to say I've been putting off having the flu jab as I have a real phobia of vaccinations. Finally booked it for next week as I know I really ought to have it done.Will have the whooping cough one done also later on.Click to expand...
> 
> I havent been offered it yet? I assumed it was later on but obviously Its not lol, I have my 16 week appointment next wednesday so I will ask then.
> 
> Firestar I am petrified of needles, had loads at my 13 week scan and have to have another lot next week. Then more at 28 weeks! Its a nightmare but all worth it in the end xClick to expand...

Lol, same! I don't mind having my bloods taken.... it's the thought of a virus going in, even though it's a dead virus.

My surgery offered clinics for people to get the flu jab done - I missed those, but had to go to the doctors yesterday. Whilst I was waiting I asked at reception and they've booked me in with a nurse to get it done next Tues, not sure where in the UK you are, but it might be possible to do the same if you want it done sooner rather than later?


----------



## charbaby

Firestar said:


> charbaby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pebbie1 said:
> 
> 
> I've already had the flu jab when I was 9 or 10 weeks. Felt absolutely fine. I'll be getting the whooping cough vaccine as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Firestar said:
> 
> 
> I'm ashamed to say I've been putting off having the flu jab as I have a real phobia of vaccinations. Finally booked it for next week as I know I really ought to have it done.Will have the whooping cough one done also later on.Click to expand...
> 
> I havent been offered it yet? I assumed it was later on but obviously Its not lol, I have my 16 week appointment next wednesday so I will ask then.
> 
> Firestar I am petrified of needles, had loads at my 13 week scan and have to have another lot next week. Then more at 28 weeks! Its a nightmare but all worth it in the end xClick to expand...
> 
> Lol, same! I don't mind having my bloods taken.... it's the thought of a virus going in, even though it's a dead virus.
> 
> My surgery offered clinics for people to get the flu jab done - I missed those, but had to go to the doctors yesterday. Whilst I was waiting I asked at reception and they've booked me in with a nurse to get it done next Tues, not sure where in the UK you are, but it might be possible to do the same if you want it done sooner rather than later?Click to expand...

Im in gloucestershire (cheltenham) I'll ask midwife next week see what she thinks x


----------



## pebbie1

My midwife told me at my booking in appointment to call the GP to book it. So I did and got the appointment a few days later but by that time my letter from the Nhs came through as well saying I was invited for the flu jab.
X


----------



## pebbie1

Lolllllll just had my iron tablets delivered. The guy kept looking at me frowning and a bit weird. Only 5 minutes later I realised that my daughter had been covering my eyes, cheeks and forehead with eyeshadow this morning whilst she was sat on the toilet potty training!! I had green and yellow all over. Hahahaha


----------



## passion4shoes

LOL!! That's so funny! Have you got low iron? My friend has that and is struggling with a one year old, she is six and a half months and only just given up work - plus moved into a house which is still a building site. I don't think she understands the term 'rest'!

Woohoo! 15 weeks today and an orange!! 

I am fairly sure I felt movement last night - it was slightly stronger than flutters though. Even if it was my imagination it was lovely!

My son is like the pregnancy police - I was in the pub on Saturday and he's like, 'You had better not have been drinking!' (I wasn't btw!) When do we feel kicks (I was 27 weeks with first one!!)

My mw hasn't even mentioned any vaccinations. Are we meant to sort it out ourselves? Do we get the whooping cough vaccination and then that vaccinates our babies?

(sorry this is so long, had a lot to catch up on!!)


----------



## pebbie1

Yeah I have low iron so these first 15 weeks have been a struggle already! Feeling a bit better now I have the tablets but later on in the day I still struggle.

Like I said before my midwife told me to book the flu jab but I also automatically got the letter from the Nhs. So not sure what's going on? Maybe call your midwife and double check with her?
X


----------



## CLH_X3

Has anyone not told there work yet that there pregnant ? I work part time and telling work this thur ... I have to by there policy tell them by the end of my 15th week ... So either this week or next but think next is pushing it!


----------



## passion4shoes

Is there any reason you have delayed telling them? Do you think they will be 'funny/ off' about it?

Thanks for reminding me though - don't we have to fill in a form now about our maternity leave intentions? Christ, where have I put that????


----------



## passion4shoes

pebbie1 said:


> Yeah I have low iron so these first 15 weeks have been a struggle already! Feeling a bit better now I have the tablets but later on in the day I still struggle.
> 
> Like I said before my midwife told me to book the flu jab but I also automatically got the letter from the Nhs. So not sure what's going on? Maybe call your midwife and double check with her?
> X

I will do - I haven't got a 16 week appointment with the mw. I can't remember if they said they would contact me!! Baby brain has hit me big time.

I hope your energy levels increase soon. It can't be easy dealing with normal pregnancy tiredness and low iron levels.


----------



## pebbie1

Thanks! I hope so too! 

I told my work straight away when I found out (8 weeks). Just because its physical work and I needed adjustments.
X


----------



## OmiOmen

I had my flu jab a few weeks ago and will be getting the whooping cough vaccine too. 

I am not working at the moment and am a mature student. I have the get a pregnancy support plan sorted though apparently. 

I am really exhausted today and feel really week. I am really struggling to stay awake at all today and am looking forward to going to bed. My MS and tiredness had gone a couple of weeks back and it seems to be coming back the past few days but now I have a constant headache too. I am hoping that the second trimester will improve.


----------



## charbaby

pebbie1 said:


> Lolllllll just had my iron tablets delivered. The guy kept looking at me frowning and a bit weird. Only 5 minutes later I realised that my daughter had been covering my eyes, cheeks and forehead with eyeshadow this morning whilst she was sat on the toilet potty training!! I had green and yellow all over. Hahahaha

This made me actually LOL! :haha::haha: x


----------



## pebbie1

Hahahahahaha it was really funny! I completely forgot it was there. Thanks babybrain lollllll


----------



## charbaby

I just looked on this other May thread and still no one due 22nd May! Surley I am not the only 1 lol x


----------



## pebbie1

Imagine that!!! lol


----------



## charbaby

I just started a new thread asking if anyone is due the same day, there are so many people on here I thought there would be someone. My o/h knows a ladie who is due the same day as me lol but I doubt she will be on this site :haha:


----------



## pebbie1

Hahahahhaha I'm sure there'll be someone. There's women from all over the world here


----------



## charbaby

pebbie1 said:


> Hahahahhaha I'm sure there'll be someone. There's women from all over the world here

Thats what I was thinking lol, but they might just be on different threads, Ive been trying to advertise are thread :haha:


----------



## CLH_X3

passion4shoes said:


> Is there any reason you have delayed telling them? Do you think they will be 'funny/ off' about it?
> 
> Thanks for reminding me though - don't we have to fill in a form now about our maternity leave intentions? Christ, where have I put that????

Umm yeah and no, I didn't want to tell them til I was 12 weeks as I don't think it's any of there business, i started in a new department when I come back from my last mat leave in June 11 and I'm not keen on the boss at all and as I'm part time I haven't made any proper friends so I don't really care about my work ... 

Iv had 2 weeks holiday though and I'm back in on thur so that's why il be 14 weeks ...


----------



## passion4shoes

Are you planning on going back afterwards? So what is the age gap between your two going be? I am hoping for a very close age gap too.


----------



## CLH_X3

My daughter will be about 6 weeks of 2 when this one is born (or 4 weeks if I go all the way overdue) which I don't think will happen .. I would of been back to work literally just under a year ... And to top it off for my work I'm still using my holiday from my last lot of mat leave .. I got 3 weeks of in December ... I only work 2 full days a week but before I was full time so accrued holiday at a full time rate ..

I honestly don't know yet, depends on child care etc but il cross that bridge when we get to it!


----------



## passion4shoes

That's exactly my plan - back to work for a year and then have another.

Where we are there is such a demand for nursery places that people register their babies as they are ttc! That is forward planning

Char - shall we set up a fake profile and pretend someone else is due the same day as you?? I think that would make you feel less lonely. You were obviously the only two people having sex on the day the sperm met the egg!


----------



## CLH_X3

passion4shoes said:


> That's exactly my plan - back to work for a year and then have another.
> 
> Where we are there is such a demand for nursery places that people register their babies as they are ttc! That is forward planning
> 
> Char - shall we set up a fake profile and pretend someone else is due the same day as you?? I think that would make you feel less lonely. You were obviously the only two people having sex on the day the sperm met the egg!

My daughter don't go to nursery, I'm not keen on them, she can go when il get the 15 hours free from the government, and she will be 3 then so she will be able to tell me what's happening ..


----------



## mummyof3babas

first tym i heard ma babies heartbeat today:D was magical but only got to listen for about 30 seconds as baby was very active it took her about 5 mins to find it and she said we have a very hyper baby lol was the exact same on scan lol, everythings fine with baby bean and im 16 weeks today although my ticker says 15:s but all is well she even said what ever im eating is very good ( chips pizza and loads of crisp) she dosnt know thay though lol its the only thing my tummy likes at the moment with morning sickness lol hope all u ladies and babies are well x


----------



## charbaby

passion4shoes said:


> That's exactly my plan - back to work for a year and then have another.
> 
> Where we are there is such a demand for nursery places that people register their babies as they are ttc! That is forward planning
> 
> Char - shall we set up a fake profile and pretend someone else is due the same day as you?? I think that would make you feel less lonely. You were obviously the only two people having sex on the day the sperm met the egg!

LOL!!! I don't feel lonely really have plenty of lovely ladies on here to chat with just would be nice to have another due same day! :haha:


----------



## passion4shoes

Congratulations!!! - on hearing hb and being 16 weeks! What fruit does that make you? 4 months sounds proper pregnant!

CLH - I completely agree with what you say about nursery. I am really nervous about leaving my baby with strangers. It feels horrible already. I don't know how women do it with 3 month olds, never mind a one year old. But we have no-one else and I trust a nursery more than a childminder. I wish I could just bring him/ her to work in a moby wrap!!


----------



## mnonie

Sorry can u add me to tis list? I'm 28th may x


----------



## Super sun

Mnonie I'm the 31st we are pretty dang close :flower:


----------



## CLH_X3

passion4shoes said:


> Congratulations!!! - on hearing hb and being 16 weeks! What fruit does that make you? 4 months sounds proper pregnant!
> 
> CLH - I completely agree with what you say about nursery. I am really nervous about leaving my baby with strangers. It feels horrible already. I don't know how women do it with 3 month olds, never mind a one year old. But we have no-one else and I trust a nursery more than a childminder. I wish I could just bring him/ her to work in a moby wrap!!

Awh I trust childminders more then a nursery, well certain ones! I have a couple if friends that work in nurserys and some of the stuff they tell me is crap! ..


----------



## HisGrace

I want to join! I'm due May 26th.


----------



## pebbie1

Mnonie I have added you to the list. Welcome here!!

My daughter is in nursery and she absolutely loves it. We took her out of it for a few months and decided to take her to a childminder as that was cheaper. She HATED it and dropping her off there was the worst experience I have ever had. I would be crying my eyes out on my way to work and I have never ever seen my daughter that upset. The longer she was there, the more upset she got so after 2 weeks I couldn't deal with it anymore as it was making me physically sick and my daughter got more and more upset every day.
So she went straight back to nursery and she LOVES it. She doesn't even look at me when I drop her off. I get a quick bye and a wave and she's straight off playing with her friends.
So for me it's nursery all the way. Never ever will I let her be with a childminder again.
X


----------



## pebbie1

HisGrace said:


> I want to join! I'm due May 26th.

Yay welcome! I have added you to the list. You'll love it here as all the ladies are lovely!
X


----------



## SleepyOwl

Hey ladies! Mind if I join? I'm due May 25. My next appointment is this Friday and I'm super excited/anxious. Just want to hear the little bean's heart beating again!!


----------



## the_hug

Hi, I'm due 21st May 2013 with my third! :happydance:


----------



## CLH_X3

SleepyOwl said:


> Hey ladies! Mind if I join? I'm due May 25. My next appointment is this Friday and I'm super excited/anxious. Just want to hear the little bean's heart beating again!!

Due the same time as me!


----------



## SleepyOwl

CLH_X3 said:


> SleepyOwl said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies! Mind if I join? I'm due May 25. My next appointment is this Friday and I'm super excited/anxious. Just want to hear the little bean's heart beating again!!
> 
> Due the same time as me!Click to expand...

Yay! You're the first person I've met on here (not that I've searched thoroughly) due the same day as me :) This is my first and I am soo excited.


----------



## pebbie1

Welcome the_hug and SleepyOwl! Great to see you here too :)
That makes 5 ladies now due on the 21st of May! Love it
X


----------



## Bethi22

<-May 23rd


----------



## pebbie1

Bethi22 said:


> <-May 23rd

Added to the list! Welcome to our thread. Hope you enjoy it :)


----------



## CLH_X3

SleepyOwl said:


> CLH_X3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SleepyOwl said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies! Mind if I join? I'm due May 25. My next appointment is this Friday and I'm super excited/anxious. Just want to hear the little bean's heart beating again!!
> 
> Due the same time as me!Click to expand...
> 
> Yay! You're the first person I've met on here (not that I've searched thoroughly) due the same day as me :) This is my first and I am soo excited.Click to expand...

Same :) except this is my second :) what sex r you hoping for ?


----------



## Bethi22

Thanks! I was part of the original one Charbaby started but lost track when we moved to 2nd tri...


----------



## pebbie1

Welcome in second tri then ;)


----------



## CLH_X3

So how many of you realistically expect to give birth in may and not tip into June? 
I only went 2 days over last time so don't expect to go over by much this time


----------



## SleepyOwl

Honestly it really doesn't matter to me at this point! I'm just happy to be pregnant lol!! I know OH wants a boy deep down inside. I think maybe when we're on #2 I'll have a preference. I'm desperate to know though so I can start buying some cute baby clothes. What about you any preference??


----------



## Bethi22

I don't know... it's possible I could go into June but I have a strange feeling I'll deliver 4 days late which is my wedding anniversary... hah


----------



## pebbie1

CLH_X3 said:


> So how many of you realistically expect to give birth in may and not tip into June?
> I only went 2 days over last time so don't expect to go over by much this time

I'm not sure what's going to happen seen as I had the pre eclampsia. So I'll be happy if I get to 34 weeks and everything after that would be a bonus :)
Don't hope to go massively overdue though.
X


----------



## HisGrace

I'm on the fence. I hear that it's normal to go a week over with your first. According to my latest ultrasound my due date is may 22nd. A week late would put me at may 29th. If I go by drs due date (based on lmp) I'm due on the 26th. So a week late there would have me delivering on june 2nd. I'm fine either way as long as baby is healthy.


----------



## the_hug

It will be interesting to see when this one makes and appearance, my first came 3 weeks early and my second 4 days early!


----------



## CLH_X3

SleepyOwl said:


> Honestly it really doesn't matter to me at this point! I'm just happy to be pregnant lol!! I know OH wants a boy deep down inside. I think maybe when we're on #2 I'll have a preference. I'm desperate to know though so I can start buying some cute baby clothes. What about you any preference??

Well I got one girl and would love another one, but also happy with a boy, I don't mind either way tbh!


----------



## CLH_X3

I'd love mine to come a lil early!


----------



## pebbie1

Yeah my daughter was born at 38+6. That was quite nice :)


----------



## babyface15

Ohh I'd love to have mine a few days early too so it's not so big. Really hoping to not go over much but will have to let mother nature run her course :)


----------



## janelleybean

Do you ladies mind if I join the thread?

I'm due May 24th. Conceived during the blue moon in August. This will be my second child. We had a son in July 2010, who was 2 weeks early. We're hoping for a girl, but would be happy with another boy. I go both ways with what gender I want. If we do have a girl, I'm really hoping to have her on May 19th because that was my Grandmas birthday and she was my all time best friend and hero. We would be naming the baby after her, if we have a girl.


----------



## charbaby

Im an Orange today!!! :D


----------



## OmiOmen

I am only allowed to go one week over not the normal two so I could go to the 6th of June but I am high risk for pre-eclampsia again so if I get it again I am likely to have the baby at least a little early.


----------



## charbaby

I had son 4 days late and daughter just under 3 weeks early so havent a clue when this one will come, If I go 12 days over the latest I should have baby is 3rd June :D x


----------



## OmiOmen

This is a pretty stupid update but I am 14 weeks today so officially in the second trimester now. :happydance:


----------



## pebbie1

Well done Charbaby for being an orange and well done OmniOmen for being a lemon today :)


----------



## pebbie1

janelleybean said:


> Do you ladies mind if I join the thread?
> 
> I'm due May 24th. Conceived during the blue moon in August. This will be my second child. We had a son in July 2010, who was 2 weeks early. We're hoping for a girl, but would be happy with another boy. I go both ways with what gender I want. If we do have a girl, I'm really hoping to have her on May 19th because that was my Grandmas birthday and she was my all time best friend and hero. We would be naming the baby after her, if we have a girl.

Welcome! I have added you to our list :)
That would be so cute if that works out for a girl!


----------



## OmiOmen

It will be interesting to see how many of us have our babies in April or June.

I just got my results from my NT+ scan in the post and it is low risk. :happydance: They did not give me the numbers but I think that was the same last time too.


----------



## pebbie1

Congrats! I had a letter saying the same, low risk. No nr's but the words low risk were fine by me!!
When did you have your appointment with the consultant again or did you have it yet?
X


----------



## OmiOmen

Low risk is fine by me too, I am not too bothered by the numbers. 

I am seeing the consultant right after my 20 week scan on the 9th of June. Do you know when you will see the consultant?


----------



## pebbie1

Is that the 9th of jan? :)
I'm seeing mine the 20th dec. will be interesting to see what she says.
X


----------



## babyface15

so ladies I think I felt my first definite movement last night :')

I had felt some potential movement in the bath earlier the week but last night I got dh to listen to my belly and we were being very quiet. Then I felt the baby move from one side to the other and two very gentle pokes from the inside out toward dh head where he was leaning in. Dh couldn't feel it but he swears he hears lots of motion noise in there that doesn't sound like normal stomach gurglings! :cloud9:


----------



## pebbie1

Great stuff!! I've felt little bub move yesterday morning and yesterday evening after I sneezed lol. It's so nice to feel them move!!


----------



## babyface15

aww sweetest little things. Is this your 2nd?
I don't know how I'm going to focus on work today when my mind is in my uterus lol!!


----------



## pebbie1

Yes this is my second. Very excited as our daughter LOVES hanging around with other kids and it makes me so happy knowing we're giving her a sibling ;)


----------



## OmiOmen

pebbie1 said:


> Is that the 9th of jan?

Yes, that is what I meant. :dohh: You would not believe how ditzy I am right now. I keep making silly mistakes like that. Yesterday I was 100% convinced it was Monday no matter how much DH tried to convince me it was Tuesday. 

That is great babyface15. :thumbup:

I started to feel tiny flutters about 3-4 weeks ago but they are much more regular and obvious now. I know they say that you feel your second sooner but because I felt DS really early (13+1) I did not believe it would be possible to feel the second sooner. 

My bump is getting pretty big now. Me and DH are fairly shocked by it because I never got very big with DS. I have found couple of maternity items out that I had saved and I bought a pair of maternity jeans at 4 weeks due to bloating but I am in desperate need of some maternity tops and a jumper now. Anyone else in maternity wear already?


----------



## pebbie1

Yep I gave in to maternity clothes last week as my clothes were getting really uncomfortable! So yes I'm snug in my maternity jeans and maternity leggings :)


----------



## OmiOmen

I had to start wearing a couple of bits at 4 weeks with the bloating but it was mostly just trousers. Now I have a sizeable bump and need plenty of maternity tops really soon. I am just so glad I had saved a couple of bits to make it until now. I can feel my uterus now which is odd since I never could make out what was what with DS, I guess I have no muscle in the way now which makes it easer. The top of the bump must be my organs pushed up and forward, they do feel a little squashed up already, and I have no idea why they are so far forward at this point. I feel a bit odd this size at 14 weeks though.


----------



## mummyof3babas

aww pebbie1 thats amazing:) my LO is also moving around well flutters and tiny taps its amazingg!:) cant wait until the huge kicks Lol then my Oh and lil boys can feel :) but for now i get to keep feeling all this amazing stuff myself hehe


----------



## pebbie1

Hahahah I wonder how my daughter will react feeling those kicks! lol
I have my 16 week check Monday. Thinking back those 4 weeks between the 12 week scan and the 16 week appointment flew by! Hope it will be the same from then till my 20 week scan :)


----------



## mummyof3babas

aww she will love it :) and oh yeh and me i cant wait 4 weeks and 5 days until i see ma babaa again:)x


----------



## pebbie1

Wow I just counted and its only 4 weeks and 1 day! Yay xxx


----------



## HisGrace

When did you all start feeling flutters with your first?


----------



## pebbie1

I think it was around 17-18 weeks.
X


----------



## charbaby

OmiOmen said:


> This is a pretty stupid update but I am 14 weeks today so officially in the second trimester now. :happydance:

Its not stupid! we have all done it :D congrats on 14 weeks. 1 week between us xx


----------



## charbaby

HisGrace said:


> When did you all start feeling flutters with your first?

Mine was around 21-22 weeks with first cant remember for sure but again with 2nd not till about 19 weeks :/ I cant wait to feel baby move/ kick xx


----------



## OmiOmen

charbaby said:


> ...1 week between us xx

Well, if I end up needing another planned c-section it is likely it will fall on your date for me anyway. Although I am crossing my fingers for a VBAC.


----------



## CLH_X3

I didn't feel my first lo til 18 weeks ....


----------



## passion4shoes

I didn't feel mine until 27 weeks! I missed all my flutters, just got a massive kick in the ribs. It helps to listen on the doppler and know exactly where bubba is. I am sure I felt movement the other night. 

How many of you are paying for private gender scans? It is nice this time not to care about the sex of the baby - my first pregnancy I was so adamant I didn't want a girl that I had to find out! This time, I would quite like one. Girls' clothes are sooooo much nicer!


----------



## HisGrace

Im not paying for a private scan. We will just wait on our anatomy scan in January to find out the sex. I'm not as anxious to find out the gender as I was at first. I'm actually toying with the idea of joining team yellow.


----------



## passion4shoes

I don't think our hospital tells. I am finding it really hard to stay team yellow, but I'm a christmas present teaser (keep some for boxing day to drag out the suprise!), so am taunting myself with the idea of knowing so I can buy the pretty dresses (or get over it and start looking at boys stuff)

When is your 20 week scan? You could get them to write it down and then open it if you can't stay team yellow all the way x


----------



## pebbie1

I ha a private scan wit my daughter to do the Down syndrome test. But tis time we had it through Nhs so we are not having a private scan now. And we're team yellow so no gender scan needed. Just the check up scan at 20 weeks :)
Mines the 27th can't wait!!
X


----------



## HisGrace

That's a good idea. My husband is fine either way so it's really up to me. I'll end up peeking at it in some random moment of weakness.

I changed my ticker to reflect my due date based on my last ultrasound (charbaby helped push me over the edge). Could you change my due date to the 22nd. Now charbaby and I won't be so lonely. ;)


----------



## pebbie1

No problem! I've changed it for you
X


----------



## charbaby

HisGrace said:


> That's a good idea. My husband is fine either way so it's really up to me. I'll end up peeking at it in some random moment of weakness.
> 
> I changed my ticker to reflect my due date based on my last ultrasound (charbaby helped push me over the edge). Could you change my due date to the 22nd. Now charbaby and I won't be so lonely. ;)

YAY!!!!! I finally have someone due the same day :haha::haha: 
Happy 15 weeks pregnant! LOL xxxxx


----------



## charbaby

Talking bout the gender scans, we was going to have a 16 week gender scan but when we thought about it properly we decided that the 100 pound that it costs could be spent on much more important things, O/H is really keen on staying team yellow but ive told him theres no way! I am way to excited to find out so will have to wait for 20 week scan unless i end up having amnio again (found out with daughter at that plus they told me on the fone when they was giving me my results), but wont find out about that till get my blood test results around friday next week or even the monday after that x


----------



## OmiOmen

We are not getting a privet scan done. It is not long until the 20 week scan now and I am staying on team yellow anyway and only DH is finding out the gender.


----------



## passion4shoes

We asked with first child that only ex-hubby knew but she accidentally told us both! 

Where has this obsession with Down's syndrome come from?! 13 years ago it didn't seem to be this routine for testing and terminating pregnancies. It must take a lot of angst to decide to terminate a pregnancy quite late on for a non-fatal abnormality/ disease (however we class it)- but huge care responsibility

Do people decide in advance how they will deal with a positive test, or is it just a 'cross that bridge....'?

Sorry to bring a negative element to a positive thread but i don't have anyone else to ask.


----------



## charbaby

passion4shoes said:


> We asked with first child that only ex-hubby knew but she accidentally told us both!
> 
> Where has this obsession with Down's syndrome come from?! 13 years ago it didn't seem to be this routine for testing and terminating pregnancies. It must take a lot of angst to decide to terminate a pregnancy quite late on for a non-fatal abnormality/ disease (however we class it)- but huge care responsibility
> 
> Do people decide in advance how they will deal with a positive test, or is it just a 'cross that bridge....'?
> 
> Sorry to bring a negative element to a positive thread but i don't have anyone else to ask.

My reasons of having this test done is not to terminate the pregnancy as this would never be an option in my eyes! But to prepare me and o/h for what we will need to know about downs syndrome and to research all we can because at the moment we no nothing, and to prepare the older children and other family members. In my opinion I think I would cope a hell of alot better if I am prepared rather than it just happening with no idea to begin with


----------



## OmiOmen

I know a lot of people like to do the NT+ scan although they would not terminate just so they could thoroughly research it in case of a positive result. :shrug:


----------



## CLH_X3

passion4shoes said:


> We asked with first child that only ex-hubby knew but she accidentally told us both!
> 
> Where has this obsession with Down's syndrome come from?! 13 years ago it didn't seem to be this routine for testing and terminating pregnancies. It must take a lot of angst to decide to terminate a pregnancy quite late on for a non-fatal abnormality/ disease (however we class it)- but huge care responsibility
> 
> Do people decide in advance how they will deal with a positive test, or is it just a 'cross that bridge....'?
> 
> Sorry to bring a negative element to a positive thread but i don't have anyone else to ask.

I honestly don't know what I would of done if I had high risk etc for downs, I'm one of those that would be cross that bridge when I get to it, and I know that might sound bad to some of you but it's just the way it is..


----------



## Babyduo

I thought I would just say "hi" to all of you and hope you don't care if I join in some. I'm 36 and 14 weeks today. Officially due May 29 but not planning on making it that far....having twins.


----------



## Bethi22

It's no one's place to judge whether they would terminate the pregnancy or not but I think most people would have the amnio for preparation purposes.


----------



## pebbie1

I would never ever terminate my pregnancy. After 2 MC's and on mmc I could never ever loose a child again.
We only did the test so we would know and we could prepare for it. I'd rather be all clued up before the baby is born and be ready than to hear at birth and then be overwhelmed by it!


----------



## janelleybean

Gosh, this thread moves so quickly. I'm already lost!

Hi Babyduo!! I just joined as well. Twins?! Wow! You're going to have your hands full. Are they fraternal or identical or do you not know yet?

As for the down syndrome, I just think about a girl I went to high school with. She was in my PE class and she was the sweetest of girls. Her name was Annie. I have never met anyone in my life with such a sweet and loving heart as her. I don't think I could ever terminate a pregnancy if I was given a positive test. Simple because of her.


----------



## Babyduo

janelleybean said:


> Gosh, this thread moves so quickly. I'm already lost!
> 
> Hi Babyduo!! I just joined as well. Twins?! Wow! You're going to have your hands full. Are they fraternal or identical or do you not know yet?
> 
> As for the down syndrome, I just think about a girl I went to high school with. She was in my PE class and she was the sweetest of girls. Her name was Annie. I have never met anyone in my life with such a sweet and loving heart as her. I don't think I could ever terminate a pregnancy if I was given a positive test. Simple because of her.

I don't know gender yet but they share a placenta so are identical. We will find out gender, at the latest, during the high def scan in January. It will be a little crazy..for at least a month I will have 3 under 2 years!


----------



## CLH_X3

Congrats on having twins, I would love twins but there are none on either side of the family so I have like 0.00000000001% chance lol! 

I bought a Winnie the Pooh Moses basket by Clair de Lune Today second hand in excellent condition for ....£5! Bargain a there £80 ISH pound each!


----------



## pebbie1

CLH_X3 said:


> Congrats on having twins, I would love twins but there are none on either side of the family so I have like 0.00000000001% chance lol!
> 
> I bought a Winnie the Pooh Moses basket by Clair de Lune Today second hand in excellent condition for ....£5! Bargain a there £80 ISH pound each!

Wow thats a great bargain! Result!!

Babyduo welcome here and congrats on the twins. Amazing!!!


----------



## CLH_X3

I know, she's throwing in the Moses basket sheets aswel!


----------



## passion4shoes

Baby duo- our first set of may baby twins! Congratulations! 

Sorry to ask such a difficult question. I would never judge any family's decision either way. I couldn't go for the screening simply because I am scared of what I might find out! Head in sand syndrome?!

I bought a medulla electric breast bump with loads of accessories for £45! Really chuffed but wanted the electric double hands free one just for a laugh. Would obviously have to buy a cow print onesie and take a photo just for Facebook!


----------



## janelleybean

Passion4shoes, I used a double electric medela breast pump when I was breastfeeding my son and I loved it!! You got a great deal! You wont regret it.


----------



## NatalieBelle

My due date is May 19th  Hopefully its the last time that it is changed haha


----------



## pebbie1

NatalieBelle said:


> My due date is May 19th  Hopefully its the last time that it is changed haha

I have added it to the list for you :)


----------



## charbaby

Finished my kids stockings today, well chuft with them lol :D x
 



Attached Files:







stocking.jpg
File size: 53.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## passion4shoes

They look fab!!
Are you a crafty mum?? I am just learning. I always said when I got pregnant I would go and do a quilt making course (visions of creating something for the baby whilst rubbing my big pregnant belly!)

I am making my niece an advent calender with pockets and doing bunting and christmas pine cones. So much effort though! Definitely cheaper and easier to buy gifts (but boring!)

Show us more of your creations Char...!


----------



## Laubull

Ohhh girls I've just found this thread again, I wondered where it had gone, into the second tri, now I know!

Hope everyone is well 

x


----------



## passion4shoes

Hello there!! Have you only just ventured over to 2nd tri? x


----------



## charbaby

passion4shoes said:


> They look fab!!
> Are you a crafty mum?? I am just learning. I always said when I got pregnant I would go and do a quilt making course (visions of creating something for the baby whilst rubbing my big pregnant belly!)
> 
> I am making my niece an advent calender with pockets and doing bunting and christmas pine cones. So much effort though! Definitely cheaper and easier to buy gifts (but boring!)
> 
> Show us more of your creations Char...!

These were my first attempt at it, Ive always wanted to try it to see if I was any good, then a sewing course came up in my area so me and my friend joined it :D its every thursday morning 9-11. I will be going untill I have baby. I plan to make a baby quilt after xmas once we know the gender. I have 3 more weeks left befor it ends for xmas so what ever I make in them 3 weeks I will post :thumbup:


----------



## charbaby

Laubull said:


> Ohhh girls I've just found this thread again, I wondered where it had gone, into the second tri, now I know!
> 
> Hope everyone is well
> 
> x

Oh No I didnt realize you hadn't moved over with us :/ xx


----------



## CLH_X3

Has anyone bought anything for there baby yet ? Even though we don't know the sex etc?


----------



## pebbie1

Charbaby you're well creative!!! 

I have not bought anything for baby yet as I don't know what! lol. I have lots of neutral new born baby stuff, I have the Moses basket, cot, toys etc all ready. So no idea what to get hahahahahaa.
Have you?
X


----------



## passion4shoes

I have bought one sleepsuit and the breast pump. I need to get up to my parents' garage and check out what I stored there 14 years ago! It's an expensive time to be shopping so we/I am waiting until the sales.

I have a sewing course on Saturday - making my mum christmas cushions with photos printed on them. The quilting course down my way is so bloody expensive!

Have you all decided on prams yet?? That's always the most exciting purchase. My mate is giving me hers, but I'm not sure it's going to fit down my very narrow hallway!


----------



## pebbie1

I still have my daughters pram as it turns into a buggy. So I'll just need to turn it back into the pram position again :) It also has the carseat with it. Need to find something to buy for the baby! Mind you, if its a boy I have LOADS of clothes shopping to do as all my friends have girls too :)


----------



## CLH_X3

I already have a Icandy apple, thinking of converting it to the pear or selling and buying a peach double ... Not sure yet! 

Well iv got the Moses basket as iv bought a couple of boy and a couple of girl next sleepsuits second hand cheap! ..


----------



## babyface15

I have missed so much lol!! Beautiful stockings :) I plan to make Christmas cards this year. I just bought an ergo carrier on a great online sale, that's all we have so far :)


----------



## charbaby

Hope everyone is feeling good today, We had a bit of snow this morning but thankfully it hasnt settled! Off xmas shopping today so need the snow to stay away for that at least. x


----------



## pebbie1

Morning! It looks cold outside. Foggy up north and no snow. I'm off work till Monday so I'm going to have a nice relaxing day and maybe bake some shortbread biscuits with my daughter.
Enjoy the Xmas shopping :)


----------



## CLH_X3

I had to scrap frost off my car this morning, Eugh ... I'm so bored at work!


----------



## pebbie1

I worked till 10 last night and had to scrape then. Urgh. Hope the day goes quick for you!
X


----------



## passion4shoes

Thank god I am not the only one. Feeling really crabby with the kids and just a miserable bitch all round. 

Fairly sure this is my first real dose of hormones. I just want to chill out and relax but am one of those people that book up all of my time on various projects. 

Bingo last night (dear God!!! How boring is bingo???!), jewellery course today and sewing class tomorrow, plus going to see Florence and the Machine on Tuesday.

I think I have overrated this burst of 2nd tri energy. 

I don't suppose many of you can relax - running around after your other children!


----------



## OmiOmen

We have not bought anything yet, probably won't for a while. DH wants to buy all new rather than re-use DS's old stuff.

I hate how cold it is right now. I think that DS is coming down with a cold and I have a lot of work to do so thins is going to feel like a long weekend I think.


----------



## charbaby

Had a great day shopping back home in the warm now. Only o/h and the rest of the kids presents to buy for now! Its nice having a big family but bloody expensive this time of year! x


----------



## pebbie1

Im so jealous you've done loads of your shopping already! I still have to start and just keep putting it off lol!! I had a yucky day today. Threw up again and felt sick :( Early bed tonight!
X


----------



## charbaby

pebbie1 said:


> Im so jealous you've done loads of your shopping already! I still have to start and just keep putting it off lol!! I had a yucky day today. Threw up again and felt sick :( Early bed tonight!
> X

Oh no hope you feel better in the morning hun xx


----------



## pebbie1

Morning ladies! Feeling loads better today. Hopefully it stays like that :)
How are you all feeling? Daughter was very excited to open the first door of her advent calendar this morning! It's December!!!!!!
Xx


----------



## charbaby

Feeling good here :D I can't believe how fast this year has gone!. 33 days till I am 20 weeks! doesnt seem long at all. My son was all excited when he came down this morning but I think my little girl had forgot from last year what they were Lol. She soon cheered up when she realized she could have chocolate at 7am! :D
24 days till xmas!


----------



## babyface15

Aww how sweet. Cant wait for Christmas this year!! We just bought a house and take possession dec 5 so I can't wait to get in there and start putting up Christmas decorations :)


----------



## pebbie1

Ahhh that's lovely! Have a nice Xmas tree in the new house. We're planning on moving next year. Can wait!!


----------



## babyface15

Ahh it's so exciting!! :) wish I could move in today lol that's exciting that you're buying next year. I've never owned a home before always rented so it's going to be great to have more space and a place to call our own :) 

Glad to hear you're feeling better :)


----------



## pebbie1

Yeah its great! We own the house we live in now but want to move to a bigger house. We're going to rent ours out for a few years. Wanted to have moved before Xmas this year but didn't happen due to new job and baby on the way! We also want to do up the bathroom so we've decided to move after baby is here.
X


----------



## pebbie1

Hello ladies! How's your weekend going? Cold here!!!
I'm having my 16 week appointment tomorrow with the midwife and all of a sudden I'm so nervous she won't be able to find a heartbeat! :(
Anyone else have their 16 week appointment this week? X


----------



## charbaby

pebbie1 said:


> Hello ladies! How's your weekend going? Cold here!!!
> I'm having my 16 week appointment tomorrow with the midwife and all of a sudden I'm so nervous she won't be able to find a heartbeat! :(
> Anyone else have their 16 week appointment this week? X

Mine is on Wednesday. Im excited to hear heart beat, Least you got the movement to no little one is ok, Im still waiting to feel something :/


----------



## babyface15

it's freezing here too!! Brrr!
I had the same thought yesterday... I haven't felt like that since the first time the Dr was going to look for it at 9 weeks. I suppose we'll have random worries up until the day the lo is born.. then a bunch of new worries lol!!


----------



## charbaby

Coca Cola Lorry is in my town :D.
Not as good as was advertised tho! Me and the kids expected Lights and all just like the advert but still they loved it!
 



Attached Files:







coca cola lorry.jpg
File size: 43.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## pebbie1

Hahaaa true! I'll hear the heartbeat, be all happy and the. Worry something will be wrong at the 20 week scan hahahahahaa
X


----------



## babyface15

char I haven't felt a lot of movement since my little pokes the other day. And the movement I've felt hasn't been as definitive as the pokes either. I guess that's why I've had these feelings about hearing the heartbeat. But I think it's normal.. most people won't feel for a few more weeks! I did give the baby a little push with my cold hands this morning and felt something move about in there. Maybe try putting something really cold on one side of your belly! :)


----------



## charbaby

babyface15 said:


> char I haven't felt a lot of movement since my little pokes the other day. And the movement I've felt hasn't been as definitive as the pokes either. I guess that's why I've had these feelings about hearing the heartbeat. But I think it's normal.. most people won't feel for a few more weeks! I did give the baby a little push with my cold hands this morning and felt something move about in there. Maybe try putting something really cold on one side of your belly! :)

I didnt feel anything till near 20 weeks with 2nd so Im kinda thinking it will be the same again. I have a heart doppler but its not that great I thought i was hearing the heart beat from 9 weeks then when the midwife used hers at 11 ish weeks I realized what I thought was heart beat was defo not lol, so havent bothered to use it as dont want to scare myself. Wish I had the same one as my midwife hers is amazing x


----------



## charbaby

I know its early and we don't all know gender or anything yet but has anyone got there names chose?


----------



## pebbie1

Just got back from a walk. We got lost and are FROZEN now!! Hahahahah.
Char I think we have names. We keep the same name for a boy we already had which is Markus and for a girl I think we sort of agreed on Sophie. Have you got any yet?
X


----------



## charbaby

Toby and darcy (darcey, darcie) not sure how spelling it yet x


----------



## pebbie1

Awwww I was an aupair for a family in Australia and their boy was called Toby and he was dead cute!!! Love that name.


----------



## charbaby

p.s your names are lovely x


----------



## mummyof3babas

aww dont worry about the 16 week appointment i to was nervous and when it came to the heartbeat i was all smiley and then she couldnt find it i was like omg and couldnt stop looking at my OH with fear she said its normal when baby is very active she did find it after 5 mins though for just 30 seconds lol and off baby jumped again lol i think we all worry tbh i panic everytime i get a twinge! im sure everything will be great hunnie :) xx


----------



## mummyof3babas

char i love darcey for a lil girl :D we have settled on kira though which will be kira melody, and trysten dante for a lil boy x


----------



## charbaby

mummyof3babas said:


> char i love darcey for a lil girl :D we have settled on kira though which will be kira melody, and trysten dante for a lil boy x

How will that be pronounced? kyra, keera? both are really nice x


----------



## pebbie1

mummyof3babas said:


> char i love darcey for a lil girl :D we have settled on kira though which will be kira melody, and trysten dante for a lil boy x

Oh I like both names a lot!! I can't wait to meet baby! It's going to slow for my liking hahahahahaha. Mind you though, December will fly by and then were in 2013 where we'll all get to meet out gorgeous babies.
X


----------



## CLH_X3

I have Bella for a girl (and I'm 90% sure it's a girl) and Tristan for a boy :) or Preston :) ... 

My oh doesn't really love my boy names though but is ok with my girl one :)


----------



## Firestar

Got my 16 week appointment tomorrow! :) Partner can't get the day off work unfortunately, so his mum is coming with me which is great.


----------



## CLH_X3

Is anyone guna get a gender scan ? I'm thinking of getting one on the 18th so I can spend spend at the next sale! .. My 20 week scan won't be until after Xmas :(


----------



## babyface15

Lovely names ladies! We haven't thought much on it yet, probably will have to pick up a name book after Christmas. I think dh wants to name the baby after him and his father though if it's a boy. We have our scan on dec 21 but we've decided to stay team yellow :$)


----------



## pebbie1

Firestar said:


> Got my 16 week appointment tomorrow! :) Partner can't get the day off work unfortunately, so his mum is coming with me which is great.

Ahhhh I've got mine too!!! I can't wait for the moment when I hear the heartbeat. 

CLH_X3 we are staying team yellow as well so I'll just wait for my scan on the 27th. X


----------



## OmiOmen

We have names picked out for a boy and girl because they are the only things we can agree on. The middle name for a boy is after my husbands step-dad and the middle name for a girl is my mum's and my MIL's middle name. However I am staying on team yellow and DH is not so part of my insurance policy is that if he tells me or anyone else, even by accident, I get to pick the first name without him getting a say in it.


----------



## charbaby

Good luck to the ladies having 16 week checks, All will be great and your hear bubs heart beats. Cant wait till Wednesday now x


----------



## charbaby

Dont no if anyone will know the answer to this but I have been looking through some threads and found something about having to have c-section if you have had surgery recently before pregnancy? I had Lap and Dye, Hystereoscopy and Ovarian Drilling done June this year So I was wondering if that includes me? I never even thought this would be the case until I read just now, The other thing is I have an appointment with the consultant at 20 weeks which I never had to see with previous 2 pregnancys? I am a little confused and worried now and dont see midwife till wednesday so will have to ask her then. If any one knows will be great to hear from you x


----------



## pebbie1

Did they not tell you why you're seeing the consultant? You'd normally see one if you're high risk pregnancy or if there's something with the delivery??
I'm seeig mine because of the pre eclampsia so I'm high risk but the midwife told me about it.
Strange :s


----------



## Bethi22

charbaby said:


> Dont no if anyone will know the answer to this but I have been looking through some threads and found something about having to have c-section if you have had surgery recently before pregnancy? I had Lap and Dye, Hystereoscopy and Ovarian Drilling done June this year So I was wondering if that includes me? I never even thought this would be the case until I read just now, The other thing is I have an appointment with the consultant at 20 weeks which I never had to see with previous 2 pregnancys? I am a little confused and worried now and dont see midwife till wednesday so will have to ask her then. If any one knows will be great to hear from you x

Lap&Dye and Hysterscopy would not effect your ability to deliver vaginally (I've also had both of those). I'm not sure what ovarian drilling entails but it would be a good question for your doc. I know when I had my hysterscopy/polypectomy we had to "let my uterus heal" for a month so that I could carry and deliver without complications.


----------



## charbaby

My midwife told me I am low risk thats why she said I could have a home birth then I had this letter from the hospital saying I have to see a consultant, didnt think much of it to be fair until reading all this today. I dont no if my midwife is aware of the op I had done to get me pregnant. I am going to tell her on wednesday and see what she says. :/


----------



## charbaby

Bethi22 said:


> charbaby said:
> 
> 
> Dont no if anyone will know the answer to this but I have been looking through some threads and found something about having to have c-section if you have had surgery recently before pregnancy? I had Lap and Dye, Hystereoscopy and Ovarian Drilling done June this year So I was wondering if that includes me? I never even thought this would be the case until I read just now, The other thing is I have an appointment with the consultant at 20 weeks which I never had to see with previous 2 pregnancys? I am a little confused and worried now and dont see midwife till wednesday so will have to ask her then. If any one knows will be great to hear from you x
> 
> Lap&Dye and Hysterscopy would not effect your ability to deliver vaginally (I've also had both of those). I'm not sure what ovarian drilling entails but it would be a good question for your doc. I know when I had my hysterscopy/polypectomy we had to "let my uterus heal" for a month so that I could carry and deliver without complications.Click to expand...

Ovarian drilling is were they kind of burn little holes in your ovaries to help the extra hormones escape and kick start ovulation. I am so glad you said this was really not looking forward to having a c-section I have everything planned out how I want it already! x

Oh and did you have to see consultant because of this Op? x


----------



## pebbie1

Awwwww just had the 2 year development check with my little girl and she did so well!! I nearly cried because I was such a proud mummy :) I'm getting more and more excited and happy for her that were giving her a little brother or sister. Awwwwww can't imagine 2 of them running around :)
Have my midwife appointment at 1.30! X


----------



## babyface15

Good luck charbaby, I hope it doesn't affect the type of delivery you want!! Let us know how it goes. I would have loved a home birth too but it's not possible where I live (there are no midwives).

Pebbie that's awfully sweet! I bet you are so excited! Congrats to your daughter on having such a good checkup :) and good luck at the appt!


----------



## charbaby

Pebbie1 not long till your appointment cant wait to hear back from you, x


----------



## pebbie1

Just got back! All was ok and heard a nice and strong heartbeat. Awwwwwww that'll keep me going till my scan in 3.5 weeks.
X


----------



## purple01

Hi everyone! Im due 19th may, can i be added? :) xx


----------



## pebbie1

Of course! Welcome and I've just added you to the list. Hope your pregnancy is going well so far.
X


----------



## SpotlessMind

Oh my goodness, I've missed so much I can't even read through it all! LOL

I see Roberta_Capa has the same due date as me, would you like to be bump buddies? :flower:

I scheduled my 18-20 week scan last Thursday when I had my 14 week appointment, and it is Christmas Eve :cloud9: However, I got impatient and scheduled a private gender scan for this coming Wednesday! :happydance: Over the moon excited :) It'll be nice to see bubs an extra time in between, 4 weeks seems like so long to wait between appointments!


----------



## NMona

Hi Ladies,

Hi to all in this forum.
My EDD is 22/5/13. 
Can I be added as well please.

NMona


----------



## charbaby

NMona said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Hi to all in this forum.
> My EDD is 22/5/13.
> Can I be added as well please.
> 
> NMona

Hi Welcome your due same day as me :D x


----------



## pebbie1

NMona said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Hi to all in this forum.
> My EDD is 22/5/13.
> Can I be added as well please.
> 
> NMona

Hi and welcome!
I have added you to the list. Hope you enjoy this thread :)


----------



## charbaby

Just seen Will and Kate are having a baby wonder when she is due :D x


----------



## pebbie1

Awwww that's brilliant. For them to announce it you'd think she'd be in second tri but read she's been admitted in hospital with accute morning sickness so that makes me think she's still first tri?
X


----------



## charbaby

pebbie1 said:


> Awwww that's brilliant. For them to announce it you'd think she'd be in second tri but read she's been admitted in hospital with accute morning sickness so that makes me think she's still first tri?
> X

Yeah thats exactly what i first thought untill I looked on bbc news and read the same about the morning sickness x


----------



## Bethi22

charbaby said:


> Bethi22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charbaby said:
> 
> 
> Dont no if anyone will know the answer to this but I have been looking through some threads and found something about having to have c-section if you have had surgery recently before pregnancy? I had Lap and Dye, Hystereoscopy and Ovarian Drilling done June this year So I was wondering if that includes me? I never even thought this would be the case until I read just now, The other thing is I have an appointment with the consultant at 20 weeks which I never had to see with previous 2 pregnancys? I am a little confused and worried now and dont see midwife till wednesday so will have to ask her then. If any one knows will be great to hear from you x
> 
> Lap&Dye and Hysterscopy would not effect your ability to deliver vaginally (I've also had both of those). I'm not sure what ovarian drilling entails but it would be a good question for your doc. I know when I had my hysterscopy/polypectomy we had to "let my uterus heal" for a month so that I could carry and deliver without complications.Click to expand...
> 
> Ovarian drilling is were they kind of burn little holes in your ovaries to help the extra hormones escape and kick start ovulation. I am so glad you said this was really not looking forward to having a c-section I have everything planned out how I want it already! x
> 
> Oh and did you have to see consultant because of this Op? xClick to expand...

We don't have consultants here (I'm in the US) but I told my ob and she said as long as we had a month to heal it wouldn't effect me. I started doing iui after a month and the 2nd worked so I guess I had about 2 months. :) GL I'm hope everything goes your way!


----------



## passion4shoes

That is brilliant about Kate and will. Isn't it weird that being preggers makes you feel so mushy when others announce? It feels like we all share the same club!

I might have missed if you have had this convo- but have you put your decorations up and are you having a real or artificial tree? Does it make a difference having a young one whether you have a real one- pine needles and such?

How bloody expensive are Christmas trees???


----------



## pebbie1

We're putting ours up next weekend. I'm from Holland and in holland we don't have Santa but we have a guy called st Niclas. He delivers presents on the 6th of December so in holland you never put your Christmas tree up before the 6th of December and seen as my daughter has st Niclas and Santa seen as were living in the uk now were waiting till after st Niclas leaves :)
Looking forward to it though!!
X


----------



## CLH_X3

pebbie1 said:


> We're putting ours up next weekend. I'm from Holland and in holland we don't have Santa but we have a guy called st Niclas. He delivers presents on the 6th of December so in holland you never put your Christmas tree up before the 6th of December and seen as my daughter has st Niclas and Santa seen as were living in the uk now were waiting till after st Niclas leaves :)
> Looking forward to it though!!
> X

So do u split Xmas and give half on the 6th and half on the 25th ? Present wise I mean


----------



## pebbie1

Yeah we do. She gets a few presents on the 6th and then a few at Christmas. The families all give their presents at Christmas as that is when we visit my family in holland. X


----------



## snowflakes120

Hey ladies! Can I join as well?? 

I am due May 30. I have my anatomy scan on 12/20 and can't wait to find out gender!!


----------



## charbaby

pebbie1 said:


> Yeah we do. She gets a few presents on the 6th and then a few at Christmas. The families all give their presents at Christmas as that is when we visit my family in holland. X

How lucky are you getting 2 xmas days! My kids would love that.
x


----------



## charbaby

cant wait for my 16 week appointment tomorrow!!!!


----------



## OmiOmen

I can not say I am looking forward to the non stop Kate Middleton 'news' but they had said she was not yet 8 weeks. In the news they are pretty much saying it is twins because she has HG which seems a bit crazy considering many women who have singletons have it (I did with DS) and plenty of women with twins don't get it. :shrug:


----------



## charbaby

OmiOmen said:


> I can not say I am looking forward to the non stop Kate Middleton 'news' but they had said she was not yet 8 weeks. In the news they are pretty much saying it is twins because she has HG which seems a bit crazy considering many women who have singletons have it (I did with DS) and plenty of women with twins don't get it. :shrug:

If you consider her age aswell I suppose she is in the higher risk for twins catergory. I cant think of any other royal twins so that would be pretty weird! x


----------



## pebbie1

Wow 8 weeks is pretty early to tell the whole world your pregnant! They probably had to say it as she's in hospital so it would've probably leaked out anyways. Hope all goes well for her.

Snowflakes120 welcome here! I have added you to the list. Exciting you are nearly having your scan already!!

Charbaby. Yeah, daughter is pretty chuffed about it hahahaha. Normally when the kids are small they get presents on the 6th and Xmas is just a nice family meal. Then when the kids are too old for st Niclas a lot of people move the presents to Xmas. It's fun! And yay, 1 more sleep till you see your midwife and hear the heartbeat!!
X


----------



## charbaby

pebbie1 said:


> Wow 8 weeks is pretty early to tell the whole world your pregnant! They probably had to say it as she's in hospital so it would've probably leaked out anyways. Hope all goes well for her.
> 
> Snowflakes120 welcome here! I have added you to the list. Exciting you are nearly having your scan already!!
> 
> Charbaby. Yeah, daughter is pretty chuffed about it hahahaha. Normally when the kids are small they get presents on the 6th and Xmas is just a nice family meal. Then when the kids are too old for st Niclas a lot of people move the presents to Xmas. It's fun! And yay, 1 more sleep till you see your midwife and hear the heartbeat!!
> X

I am going to be so nervous tonight! I hate getting these horrible feelings its so not nice, Up until today i have been excited now thats turned to worry! Why do we do this to ourselfs! I dont no when I will truly be excited and not worried :dohh: Really can't remember being like this with older to! x


----------



## pebbie1

I said the same to the midwife yesterday! I'm more worried with this pregnancy than I was with daughter. I felt like I was going to throw up when it was time to go to my appointment!
X


----------



## charbaby

Its not a nice feeling is it! :/
My appointment is at 12 so when I go in I'll ask her to listen to the heart beat befor she does the bloods and pee test! Don't want to wait any longer than I have to. x


----------



## pebbie1

Hahahaha big style! The midwife felt my tummy and then asked me if she wanted me to listen to the heartbeat......errrrr.....YEAH!! Hahahaha
16 weeks today!! Forgot. Time is going very quick now.
X


----------



## charbaby

My tree the kids done :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







tree.jpg
File size: 58.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## charbaby

Think I will re do it while there at school :haha: x


----------



## charbaby

pebbie1 said:


> Hahahaha big style! The midwife felt my tummy and then asked me if she wanted me to listen to the heartbeat......errrrr.....YEAH!! Hahahaha
> 16 weeks today!! Forgot. Time is going very quick now.
> X

I love how fast its going :D But I think it will slow down after xmas x


----------



## pebbie1

Awe I think the kids have done pretty well with the tree!
I found time going quicker in third tri last time as you have more appointments so you just count till then. But then I might get more appointments already in second tri for my bp. Would be good as it makes time fly even more :)


----------



## purple01

Thanks for adding me. I haven't been on here that much lately so don't recognise many of the names anymore (I was always on here when pregnant with my son!).

So in brief, pregnancy so far has not been great due to bad morning sickness. But it's easing up a bit now, only sick once every few days rather than 4-5 times a day! :sick: But had 16 week appointment last week any everything is fine with baby :) So thats the main thing.

My son had a problem with his heart (not hereditary just one of those rare things that happens) so they are keeping a close eye on me this time round, not because they expect problems, but more for my reassurance.

Anyway thats a bit about me, hope all is well with everyone else xx


----------



## Emily.Jayne

Hi can i be added as well im due on 24th May and i have my 16 week midwife appointment tomorrow, cant wait to hear my babys heartbeat


----------



## mandy87

im at 13 weeks and few days ! I think my 2nd ultrasound will be at 18 weeks ! super excited : D DUe June 8th ! I also had a dream I am having a baby boy !


----------



## pebbie1

Emily.Jayne said:


> Hi can i be added as well im due on 24th May and i have my 16 week midwife appointment tomorrow, cant wait to hear my babys heartbeat

Of course! You've been added and welcome here. Had my appointment yesterday and she was searching for a heartbeat and it took about a minute before she found it. I broke out in a sweat hahahaha!


----------



## pebbie1

mandy87 said:


> im at 13 weeks and few days ! I think my 2nd ultrasound will be at 18 weeks ! super excited : D DUe June 8th ! I also had a dream I am having a baby boy !

Hi there! My husband kept dreaming my daughter was a girl. He was right :)
Are you going to find out?
X


----------



## charbaby

Had a bad afternoon, sharp shooting pains in belly waiting on a call from the doctor praying to god that everything is ok!


----------



## pebbie1

Oh no! Hope you're ok hun. Is it really bad? :hugs:
X


----------



## babyface15

good luck charbaby hun, I hope it's nothing more than your baby growing big and strong xoxo


----------



## babyface15

On the will and Kate thing, it's not a huge newsmaker here in Canada but I would think with it being so in the news in the UK people could become more sympathetic and aware of pregnancy concerns, which is nice. not many people understand how bad Ms can be in those early stages, now women can say "you know it's like what Kate Middleton had" and people will understand. All the coverage might be hard on people struggling with ttc though!


----------



## charbaby

Thanks babyface and pebbie1. Back from the doctors and its a bit embarressing realy! She felt my belly and said my bowels were full! in other words I am constipated! :blush: I am so glad thats all it was and shes gave me a prescription for constipation tablets to start asap x


----------



## SpotlessMind

charbaby said:


> Thanks babyface and pebbie1. Back from the doctors and its a bit embarressing realy! She felt my belly and said my bowels were full! in other words I am constipated! :blush: I am so glad thats all it was and shes gave me a prescription for constipation tablets to start asap x

Phew! Who knew you'd ever be happy you're constipated? :haha:


----------



## charbaby

SpotlessMind said:


> charbaby said:
> 
> 
> Thanks babyface and pebbie1. Back from the doctors and its a bit embarressing realy! She felt my belly and said my bowels were full! in other words I am constipated! :blush: I am so glad thats all it was and shes gave me a prescription for constipation tablets to start asap x
> 
> Phew! Who knew you'd ever be happy you're constipated? :haha:Click to expand...

That's what my o/h said lol xx


----------



## CLH_X3

Glad everything is ok charbaby!!!


----------



## pebbie1

charbaby said:


> Thanks babyface and pebbie1. Back from the doctors and its a bit embarressing realy! She felt my belly and said my bowels were full! in other words I am constipated! :blush: I am so glad thats all it was and shes gave me a prescription for constipation tablets to start asap x

Awe so glad all is ok darling! Constipation pains can be really bad :(
Hope the tablets start working soon
X


----------



## Ely27

But isnt everyone still commenting on the other one??? lol

Im due MAY 24th!


----------



## charbaby

Ely27 said:


> But isnt everyone still commenting on the other one??? lol
> 
> Im due MAY 24th!

If you mean the old thread from 1st tri then no, I check bk on it regulary so I can let people no about this but no one has posted since November 20th On there :D


----------



## charbaby

16 weeks today! I am an avocado woo hoo x


----------



## pebbie1

Woohoo an avocado!! What time is your midwife appointment today?
X


----------



## charbaby

12.00 so not long :D Cant wait just want to hear the heart beat to stop my worrying xx


----------



## pebbie1

Big style. It's amazing to hear! Will be thinking of you and let us know how you got on
X


----------



## charbaby

Thanks and dont worry i'll update as soon as im home :D xx


----------



## babyface15

Hi to all the new ladies :) 
Pebbie so glad you heard the heartbeat! So wonderful!
And char I am soo happy it was not an issue!! I once had a trapped fart that almost sent me to emergency thinking I had appendicitis. :haha: If I had been pregnant I would have definitely gone too!


----------



## charbaby

2 hours till appointment very nervous but super excited :D x


----------



## babyface15

good luck hun let us know how it goes :)


----------



## OmiOmen

Good luck. :flower:


----------



## charbaby

Thanks and I will do soon as Im back xx


----------



## Emily.Jayne

thanks for adding me on here, iv just had my 16 week appointment with my midwife and i heard its little heartbeat for the first time i was so nervous after my last pregnancy in which i miscarried at 12 weeks but i feel so much more positive now, im super excited "yay"! Good luck to anyone else having their 16 week appointment i hope you comd out just as happy as i have


----------



## Emily.Jayne

oh and i highly recomend recording the heartbeat iv listened to it a million times since


----------



## charbaby

Just got home, was so nice hear babys heart beat :D. Hopefully relax me enough till 20 week scan. Had my 2nd bloods took which wasn't that nice :( but hope the results come back clear (if bad news should hear within a week by fone call if good news wont get letter for a few weeks) Now I don't see midwife untill 25 weeks! that seems ages away. x


----------



## pebbie1

Yay! Glad all is well and that there was a heartbeat!
It's amazing to hear and how quick does it go!!

I know it's ages till the next midwife appointment. Crazy. Only 3 weeks till the 20 week scan. Yay!!


----------



## charbaby

pebbie1 said:


> Yay! Glad all is well and that there was a heartbeat!
> It's amazing to hear and how quick does it go!!
> 
> I know it's ages till the next midwife appointment. Crazy. Only 3 weeks till the 20 week scan. Yay!!

Is your next appointment at 25 weeks aswell, I worked it out to be 6th Feb seems ages! I know cant wait for scan :D its so exciting!!


----------



## pebbie1

Yes she said 25 weeks but it might be sooner depending on what the consultant says.


----------



## charbaby

ive noticed that some people have to wait till 28 weeks, think that would worry me a bit to much going that long between appointments.
I have glucose intolerence test in Feb aswell not looking forward to that one tho :/ x


----------



## pebbie1

What do they do then?


----------



## SpotlessMind

Having an early gender scan tonight! Can't wait :happydance:


----------



## pebbie1

Oh wow that's amazing! Enjoy!! X


----------



## Emily.Jayne

my midwife has booked me in for my 25 week appointment and its on 16th feb i also have to have the gtt test which im having on 17th not looking forward to it, hanging around in a waiting room for over 2 hours! glad to hear im not the only one with good news fromteir 16 wek appointment


----------



## charbaby

pebbie1 said:


> What do they do then?

I have to fast from 10pm the night befor then go into hospital at 8.30 am only aloud to drink water from when I wake, have a blood test then drink this (apparently horrible) sugary drink then have bloods took again 3 hours later. So in all I probably will be going about 15 hours with no food or decent drink only water! I really dont no how I am not going to throw up I will be starving!!!!


----------



## charbaby

Emily.Jayne said:


> my midwife has booked me in for my 25 week appointment and its on 16th feb i also have to have the gtt test which im having on 17th not looking forward to it, hanging around in a waiting room for over 2 hours! glad to hear im not the only one with good news fromteir 16 wek appointment

How come your having the glucose test? Mines due to having pcos :growlmad:
Glad your 16 week appointment went well :D xx


----------



## charbaby

SpotlessMind said:


> Having an early gender scan tonight! Can't wait :happydance:

Wish I was having mine still!!! have fun x


----------



## Bethi22

It's standard that everyone has the gd test around 25 weeks and you can have it earlier if you're at higher risk of gd. Good luck tonight, Spotless!!!


----------



## charbaby

Bethi22 said:


> It's standard that everyone has the gd test around 25 weeks and you can have it earlier if you're at higher risk of gd. Good luck tonight, Spotless!!!

I don't think the glucose intolerance test is standard because I never had it with previous two.


----------



## Bethi22

It is in the US ... guess that's another difference!


----------



## SpotlessMind

Thanks ladies! :hugs:


----------



## charbaby

Yeah in UK it's dif


----------



## SpotlessMind

My bump is :pink: ! WOOHOOOOO <3


----------



## pebbie1

Awwwwwww congratulations! Xxx


----------



## CLH_X3

Congratulations!


----------



## pebbie1

How are we all feeling today? I'm tired as daughter woke at 5.15 this morning. 
My bump for some reason feels really heavy and a bit sore today? Do you think my belly popped more overnight? Or could it be work?
Can't remember with daughter
X


----------



## CLH_X3

I feel fine! .. My daughter had me up at 7, I am supposed to be at work today but my daughters abit unwell so took the day off! I got spare annual leave to take anyway

I made homemade soup and jam tarts yday and they actually tasted nice, was so impressed with myself!!


----------



## pebbie1

Jam tarts sound delicious!! I love homemade soup. My hubby has gotten into soup making overdrive and is making a big pot of soup every weekend! He's planning already which one to make this weekend hahaha. 
Mmmm I want jam tarts now hahaha
X


----------



## CLH_X3

They were so easy to make! Haha 

I asked my oh to get the Xmas decs down from the attic yday and he said he would today but don't I dare even attempt to go up an get them myself!! Ha .. 

Haha ...


----------



## pebbie1

Hahahahahaha I'm waiting as well!! Hubby said Saturday but I'm getting impatient now :( hahahaha


----------



## CLH_X3

If it wasn't for the fact we live in a old Victoria house and the ceilings are really high then I would go n do it, but it's to much of a jump for me to get in the attic and I hate heights! Ha


----------



## CLH_X3

I had a dream last night that baby was kicking! ... Was really weird, maybe it's a sign il feel the baby move soon!

Iv not had any dreams on the sex of the baby though! No hints from my self


----------



## pebbie1

Hahahaha I don't dare to climb up the wobbly ladder either! I'll let hubby do that hahahaa.
I've felt baby move loads since yesterday! All of a sudden as I felt it every once in a while but a lot yesterday. Then today my bump popped out completely :)
X


----------



## babyface15

hey ladies I've missed a lot and I'll be late for work if I read back through :haha:
CLH maybe you were getting some kicks last night and that's why you dreamed about them :) 
And Pebbie that's so amazing! I hope I feel lots of movement soon too. And congrats on your bump!


----------



## charbaby

Hi everyone :D
Absolutly freezing in Cheltenham today! Was so cold on the school run this morning :( I really think were going to have snow sometime soon. I love this time of year because of xmas but really can't stand the snow/ice that comes with it.


----------



## pebbie1

It just started snowing here in Cheshire. Very light. I get excited when it snows and I can stay inside and watch it. Can't wait to put the Xmas tree up! Got loads of new decorations :)
X


----------



## charbaby

I feel trapped when it snows :( Hate going out in it walking and can't drive the car because to dangerous. The kids enjoy it tho good job o/h doesn't mind going up the hills in it sledging with the kids :D


----------



## pebbie1

Hahahaha can't wait to see hubby race down the hill with our daughter :)


----------



## passion4shoes

Hi everyone, 
Feels like I haven't caught up with you in ages. Everyone seems in really good form at the minute.

So jealous of the snow! We live on an island so don't usually even get frost, but we have the last few days so it must be cold inland!

I have my 16 week appointment next week (at 17 weeks) and then the 20 week scan on Jan 4. When do you have your scans? Anyone on xmas eve? That would be a lovely date.

Can we add a list of what everyone is having (blue/ pink/ yellow) onto this thread somehow?


----------



## pebbie1

Awwww that'll be lovely to hear babies heartbeat next week.
My scan is 27th of December as scan department are closed over Xmas.
On the first page where the list with everyone's due date is I'm adding behind it what everyone is expecting or if they're team yellow :)


----------



## babyface15

My scan is Dec 21 so it will feel like Christmas for me :) this is my first as we don't tend to get the 12 week one here unless there's a reason. you can put me down for team yellow BC we've decided to keep the gender as a surprise :)


----------



## pebbie1

Are you going to find out and not tell or not find out at all?
We don't want to know till baby is born. I'll still try to peek at the scan though hahaha


----------



## charbaby

Has anyone tried guessing gender from the heart beat? they say slower is boy and faster girl. Mine sounded slowish yesterday so hoping the old wives tale is true for me x


----------



## pebbie1

Hahahaa that would be girl for me then. My hearts beating so fast! Did the Chinese gender scan and the wedding ring test and both said boy


----------



## charbaby

chinese gender say boy, was correct with older 2 but havent done ring test x


----------



## passion4shoes

chinese gender said girl for me. It got it right last time with boy - but it is only 50:50!

The hb thing is weird though, on the doppler it sounds like a train, but then if I tilt it just a touch it does the galloping horses. Does that mean mine is a hermaphrodite? (according to the figures it is one in 500!!)

What is the ring test?

I will def try to sneak a peak at the scan too. Have you looked at the scan photo on the thread 'Pink potty'? It is brilliant!


----------



## babyface15

nope we don't want to find out until the lo is born either. i'm going to try really hard not to look BC I really want that surprise heh. my fil did the needle test (not sure what the ring test entails but they're probably similar) and the needle kept going from boy to girl to boy to girl etc. so the needle test either predicts a hermaphrodite or twins for me lol!


----------



## pebbie1

Hahahahah that's so funny!
The ring test is get a hair and put your wedding ring or another ring on and hold it above your bump. I did it twice, hold it still above the bump, then let go and it was hanging there doing nothing and all of a sudden it started to move! If it goes in a circle it's a boy and if it goes side to side it's a girl. But mind you, I have heard as well it's the other way around!!
The Chinese gender calendar was right with my girl.
X


----------



## SleepyOwl

If we're going by heartbeat, mine would be a girl (170 bpm). But the ring test came out with boy! There's def. only one in there lol, so they both can't be right. I'm happy either way since this is my first though. 

Our anatomy and gender scan is December 28 - I am SO excited to finally find out.


----------



## SleepyOwl

SpotlessMind said:


> My bump is :pink: ! WOOHOOOOO <3

Congratulations!!


----------



## charbaby

Hows everyone feeling today? 
Really tired for me keep waking up in the night and struggling to get back to sleep.
Trying not to drink as much passed 5pm because keep needing to get up and go wee and its so annoying because my toilet is down stairs! x


----------



## Bethi22

charbaby said:


> Hows everyone feeling today?
> Really tired for me keep waking up in the night and struggling to get back to sleep.
> Trying not to drink as much passed 5pm because keep needing to get up and go wee and its so annoying because my toilet is down stairs! x

OMG I feel for you!!! I'm up 3-4 times a night to pee but I couldn't imagine having to go that far to do it :(


----------



## pebbie1

Awwwww that's not good! I need to get up and I struggle as well to fall asleep after that :(
Looking forward to putting up Xmas decorations tomorrow!
X


----------



## pebbie1

Just spoke to my mum in Holland an it's snowing loads! Hope it'll be like that when we go over in 3 weeks :) This is her garden now. There's about 2cm snow now and they're expecting 15cm today!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 38.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## babyface15

I'll have to try the ring test today :) I have the day off work to finish packing because we are moving into our new home tomorrow!!!!!!! Yippeeee!!!!!!!! :D

Exciting about all the gender/anatomy scans! It's great we all have them about the same time :) I'm feeling good char, what sin you have to go downstairs to pee, must make it hard to get back to sleep. 

The snow looks lovely and festive. We had a nice amount down here but it's since warmed up and rained and it's all gone. Probably best for the move anyway!


----------



## passion4shoes

Are you moving very far? It must be really hard work to do whilst you are pregnant. I don't envy you. And right before christmas!!! You must be one of those super-duper organised people!

I can't wait to find out what you're all having. I am going by the law of averages and hoping that you are all having boys and then I stand more of a chance of having a girl - not that I'm too fussed, just gives me an excuse to pop out another fairly soon after!

I am going to my parents this weekend to celebrate christmas with them (so two christmases for me too!). We are at OH's this year. Is anyone actually staying at home with their own little families, or do most of us go to parents/ inlaws/ relatives?


----------



## pebbie1

We normally would go to my oh's family in Surrey and then to my family in holland. We'd swap every year where we'd go first. It was quite tiring though as my parents are divorced and not on speaking terms so we'd have 3 Xmas meals!
This year though my oh's parents have moved to France so were not going to Surrey. We are actually at home over Xmas for the first time in 6 years, which is since I've been with my oh. So were having our first ever Xmas in our home. On the 27th I have my scan and then were jumping in the car straight to holland and were staying there till the 4th of Jan. will be a bit more relaxed :)


----------



## passion4shoes

That sounds lovely. What a nice break. Your usual xmas sounds incredibly busy!

Are you tempted to find out gender at the scan? I wonder how easy it would be to spot the little bits if we watched closely!


----------



## pebbie1

No, we didn't find out with our daughter and it was amazing when she was born. I will have a sneaky peek though hahahaha
My mum is desperate to know lol :)


----------



## CLH_X3

Pebble - your Xmas sounds good.. 

We always alternate xmas.. This year it's mine for dinner, oh at night for couple hours... 

Thinking of Xmas dinner at home next year with both lots family ... Manic! 

Ur all so lucky! I haven't had my 16 week app yet, got it on the 10th and still not got my scan date!


----------



## charbaby

passion4shoes said:


> Are you moving very far? It must be really hard work to do whilst you are pregnant. I don't envy you. And right before christmas!!! You must be one of those super-duper organised people!
> 
> I can't wait to find out what you're all having. I am going by the law of averages and hoping that you are all having boys and then I stand more of a chance of having a girl - not that I'm too fussed, just gives me an excuse to pop out another fairly soon after!
> 
> I am going to my parents this weekend to celebrate christmas with them (so two christmases for me too!). We are at OH's this year. Is anyone actually staying at home with their own little families, or do most of us go to parents/ inlaws/ relatives?

We used to take it in turns but this year will be at home for the first time, My dad has emergrated out of the uk and my o/hs mum has moved down Devon ( newton abbot) so to far to travel just for dinner. I am kind of excited about having just our little family for xmas for the first time ever x


----------



## pebbie1

Same here Char. Im really looking forward to it. But also to seeing my family after and stay there for nye.


----------



## CLH_X3

I got my scan date ... 7th January!


----------



## pebbie1

CLH_X3 said:


> I got my scan date ... 7th January!

Yay! Now you can start counting down :)


----------



## CLH_X3

Yup, 1 month today!


----------



## passion4shoes

Brilliant. I am the 4th so not too far ahead of you.

I haven't done the alone family thing yet- despite being 34 it just seems too grown up for me! We are a family of five (including dog) next year so maybe I will be ready to handle Xmas day. Not the cooking though! 

Char- where has your dad emigrated to? 

Clh- does one of you have to abstain from alcohol then, to drive? I guess it is you this year!


----------



## CLH_X3

We literally only live a 10 min drive from each parents, so if we both really wanted to drink we could get a parent to drop as back as my folks and his mum are not big drinkers.


----------



## charbaby

passion4shoes said:


> Brilliant. I am the 4th so not too far ahead of you.
> 
> I haven't done the alone family thing yet- despite being 34 it just seems too grown up for me! We are a family of five (including dog) next year so maybe I will be ready to handle Xmas day. Not the cooking though!
> 
> Char- where has your dad emigrated to?
> 
> Clh- does one of you have to abstain from alcohol then, to drive? I guess it is you this year!

Thailand he went in April this year.


----------



## charbaby

Wish I knew for sure when my scan was! It's starting to really annoy me now.


----------



## pebbie1

Do you have to wait for a letter as well Char? Must be annoying!
I'm so excited to put the Xmas tree up today, it's rediculous! I couldn't even sleep anymore after waking up this morning lol.
Now waiting patiently (still) till husband gets the decorations and tree down from the attic.
X


----------



## charbaby

Yeah waiting on letter from anti natal clinic might be lucky to get it today if not I'll call them again Monday.
Arhh bet your little princess is going to be so excited to do the tree xx


----------



## pebbie1

I know, she'll love it! 
We're nearly 17 weeks. That sounds so much more advanced than the start of the pregnancy, don't you think? It sounds loads more than 16 weeks even :)


----------



## charbaby

Yeah I know! Its mad how quick its going just think we was all like 5-6 weeks when we first met. I cant wait to get to 20 weeks so we can say were half way! :D


----------



## pebbie1

Nearly half way woohoo!
Xmas tree is up, long walk this afternoon followed by lamb roast! I love weekends :)


----------



## CLH_X3

I want a lamb roast! ... Still not got my decs up tho! :(


----------



## pebbie1

Did your oh not get them down?


----------



## charbaby

pebbie1 said:


> Nearly half way woohoo!
> Xmas tree is up, long walk this afternoon followed by lamb roast! I love weekends :)

YAY for the xmas tree :happydance:
I love weekends too. Nice Beef roast for me tomorrow tho x


----------



## CLH_X3

pebbie1 said:


> Did your oh not get them down?

He got them down today because he was in the dog house! His works Xmas do last night and he drank way to much, sick in the bedroom floor the lot! He's been grovelling all day! N were getting a Chinese now


----------



## CLH_X3

charbaby said:


> pebbie1 said:
> 
> 
> Nearly half way woohoo!
> Xmas tree is up, long walk this afternoon followed by lamb roast! I love weekends :)
> 
> YAY for the xmas tree :happydance:
> I love weekends too. Nice Beef roast for me tomorrow tho xClick to expand...

Were 3 days apart and I'm a mango an your a avocado ! .. Haha


----------



## charbaby

Morning all :D
Hope your all feeling good. 
Been 4 days since had my blood tests and haven't had a fone call from midwife so I think that means all is ok!! Yay 
xx


----------



## pebbie1

CLH_X3 said:


> pebbie1 said:
> 
> 
> Did your oh not get them down?
> 
> He got them down today because he was in the dog house! His works Xmas do last night and he drank way to much, sick in the bedroom floor the lot! He's been grovelling all day! N were getting a Chinese nowClick to expand...

Hahahahaa hope the Chinese was nice though! Hubby is not going to his Xmas do this year. But sure some drinking opportunity will come up before its Christmas :)


----------



## pebbie1

charbaby said:


> Morning all :D
> Hope your all feeling good.
> Been 4 days since had my blood tests and haven't had a fone call from midwife so I think that means all is ok!! Yay
> xx

Yay! Congrats! :)


----------



## CLH_X3

pebbie1 said:


> CLH_X3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pebbie1 said:
> 
> 
> Did your oh not get them down?
> 
> He got them down today because he was in the dog house! His works Xmas do last night and he drank way to much, sick in the bedroom floor the lot! He's been grovelling all day! N were getting a Chinese nowClick to expand...
> 
> Hahahahaa hope the Chinese was nice though! Hubby is not going to his Xmas do this year. But sure some drinking opportunity will come up before its Christmas :)Click to expand...

My oh play Footie on weekend and it was his football do LoL


----------



## CLH_X3

Got my midwife app tomorrow! Woo!


----------



## charbaby

For any of you ladies that havent brought Pram, Cot, expensive baby things yet, My friend just told me about a thing called baby plan at mothercare. You get 6 months to pay it and it has to all be paid about 2 weeks before the delivery date Obviously in our cases we havent got that long but just thought it was a good idea for those who havent got the money to go spend 600-700 pound out at once.


----------



## riasanchez

May 22 and team pink.


----------



## charbaby

riasanchez said:


> May 22 and team pink.

HI welcome to the thread
Same due Date :thumbup: 
x


----------



## riasanchez

thank you


----------



## CLH_X3

Iv just bought a Icandy peach blossom for when the baby's here £450 as getting it second hand as I bought my apple brand new n when I sell iv lost so much money! :( oh well..


----------



## pebbie1

riasanchez said:


> May 22 and team pink.

Welcome here and congrats on your little girl :)
I've added you to the list
X


----------



## pebbie1

CLH_X3 said:


> pebbie1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CLH_X3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pebbie1 said:
> 
> 
> Did your oh not get them down?
> 
> He got them down today because he was in the dog house! His works Xmas do last night and he drank way to much, sick in the bedroom floor the lot! He's been grovelling all day! N were getting a Chinese nowClick to expand...
> 
> Hahahahaa hope the Chinese was nice though! Hubby is not going to his Xmas do this year. But sure some drinking opportunity will come up before its Christmas :)Click to expand...
> 
> My oh play Footie on weekend and it was his football do LoLClick to expand...

Ohhhhhhh a football do, messy!!! Hahahaha.
My hubby just watches football lol
X


----------



## pebbie1

Ps can't believe how many team :pink: there are reading on the scan results of women in second tri? Loads!


----------



## CLH_X3

I know! I think il be having a girl aswel!


----------



## charbaby

I've got a feeling Im team pink also! Hope I am the odd one out tho :D


----------



## Bethi22

I had a private scan yesterday :pink: here


----------



## pebbie1

Congratulations! Another team :pink:
I'm thinking I'm team :blue: myself. Can't wait till I give birth now so I can find out!


----------



## charbaby

Were 17 weeks this week! :D


----------



## pebbie1

Woohoooooooooooooo!! What fruit are we at 17 weeks?


----------



## CLH_X3

Congrats Beth !! 

Just had my 16 week app, heard the heartbeat for a few seconds before baby moved, all good here


----------



## emma.b

Hi ladies :hi:

Is it ok for me to join this thread? I'm currently 15+6 weeks and EDD is 28th may 2013. 

At the minute the most exciting thing for me is waiting for 3D gender scan on the 21st Dec...best xmas present ever!

x x x


----------



## pebbie1

Of course you can join. Welcome and not long to go till your scan :)


----------



## emma.b

Thank you :thumbup:

I know, scan is just around the corner, i'm sooo excited. I'm hoping for a girl but really not bothered either way as long as buba is healthy. 

x x x


----------



## charbaby

YAY!!!! Finally got my scan date! 7th Jan at 11.45. :D
4 Weeks today! I can finally start the count down x

Pebbie1 not sure what fruit we are? I'll have to try find someone already at 17 weeks with a fruit siggy x


----------



## pebbie1

I googled it and were an onion at 17 weeks lol!!!!
Yay on getting your scan date. Now you can start the count down :)
X


----------



## charbaby

An onion seems small lol x


----------



## pebbie1

I know! Well it needs to be bigger than an avocado so I'm thinking of one really big onion!! Hahahaha


----------



## passion4shoes

At least an onion is something people instantly recognise - when I said baby was half a banana everyone had to do the finger measurement thing!

Congratulations on your scan date Char.

Pebbie- are you going to put up a picture of your tree?

Hi Emma xxx Congratulations and welcome xx

CLH - have you and Char got your scans on the same day - Jan 7?

Everyone seemed to have a nice weekend. I had a massive xmas dinner at my mum's. Did the whole swapping of presents - so today is Bleugh being back at work!!!

Anyone else struggling at work? Sitting all day on baby forums? Just me? x


----------



## lovemybabaa

*due 21st May 2013

Find Out what im having 8th january a day after my birthdaaaaaaaaay!*


----------



## pebbie1

I'm starting at 5 so trying to relax before then. Blehhhhh!
Here's a pic of our tree
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29 KB
Views: 2


----------



## pebbie1

lovemybabaa said:


> *due 21st May 2013
> 
> Find Out what im having 8th january a day after my birthdaaaaaaaaay!*

Yay same due date as me! I'll add you to the list and welcome ;)


----------



## passion4shoes

Gorgeous tree Pebbie. Won't be long until your little one is making a tinfoil angel for the top of it.

Hello lovemybabba - how can I shorten that???? We share a due date! My scan is the 7th and I am beginning to consider finding out the gender. Team yellow is becoming more and more difficult the more I convince myself I am having a little girl (possibly need to prepare myself that I won't be buying pretty little dresses)
How young are you this birthday? x


----------



## CLH_X3

Yeah passion me and charbaby have same scan day! Hers is at 11.45am and mines at 11.30! 
Going to pick up my Icandy now!


----------



## CLH_X3

Does anyone else not have another midwifes until 28 weeks!


----------



## charbaby

CLH_X3 said:


> Yeah passion me and charbaby have same scan day! Hers is at 11.45am and mines at 11.30!
> Going to pick up my Icandy now!

I didnt no we had scan same day :D 
Are you finding out gender? :happydance:


----------



## lovemybabaa

passion4shoes said:


> Gorgeous tree Pebbie. Won't be long until your little one is making a tinfoil angel for the top of it.
> 
> Hello lovemybabba - how can I shorten that???? We share a due date! My scan is the 7th and I am beginning to consider finding out the gender. Team yellow is becoming more and more difficult the more I convince myself I am having a little girl (possibly need to prepare myself that I won't be buying pretty little dresses)
> How young are you this birthday? x

wooo and i dont knnow il be 18 x


----------



## charbaby

Lovely home made cornbeef hash went down well for tea :D


----------



## passion4shoes

Brilliant Sarah - what a birthday present! I was a young mummy too (a long time ago!) 19 with my first pregnancy, 34 with this one! It is amazing being a young mum. I am yet to find out what it's like to be an older mum!

I am having a total crisis about staying team yellow. Need to discuss it with OH tonight. I will ask your advice tomorrow -got to run home and mark year 11 work, go to gym and cook dinner now though. 

Wish Char was cooking tea for me!


----------



## pebbie1

Ugh I started work 45 mins ago and already want to go home :(
Hope time flies and it's 10pm soon!! X


----------



## CLH_X3

charbaby said:


> CLH_X3 said:
> 
> 
> Yeah passion me and charbaby have same scan day! Hers is at 11.45am and mines at 11.30!
> Going to pick up my Icandy now!
> 
> I didnt no we had scan same day :D
> Are you finding out gender? :happydance:Click to expand...

Yes! I'm not against Being team yellow though but my oh really wants to find out! (Hoping its a boy I think ;))


----------



## CLH_X3

passion4shoes said:


> Brilliant Sarah - what a birthday present! I was a young mummy too (a long time ago!) 19 with my first pregnancy, 34 with this one! It is amazing being a young mum. I am yet to find out what it's like to be an older mum!
> 
> I am having a total crisis about staying team yellow. Need to discuss it with OH tonight. I will ask your advice tomorrow -got to run home and mark year 11 work, go to gym and cook dinner now though.
> 
> Wish Char was cooking tea for me!

Come on, find out the gender :winkwink: 
My oh wants to know for us to we're finding out and I'm also a massive clothes buyer! So need to know the sex as I got a dislike for whites and creams!

Hope work flys by pebble!


----------



## babyface15

Hi everyone! I missed a lot in a few days with no internet. 

We're all settled in our new house now, feels like home already!! :) I hope everyone is doing well. I noticed today that some strangers are starting to glance at my bump when I walk by. People at work are being extra sweet to me too... I'm starting to really enjoy this pregnancy thing! :)

Welcome to the new ladies as well! Hope to get to chat over the next several months!


----------



## pebbie1

Ah that's so good to hear that you're all settled and that house feels like home already :)


----------



## charbaby

Oh wow it is freezing in my town today!!!!! Think I will be staying in all day once took the kids to school x


----------



## pebbie1

I know! It's -4 here. Cold!!!! 
I'm 17 weeks today, which makes me a big fat juicy onion lol :)
X


----------



## charbaby

I think its -1 here, well thats what my fone says anyway Lol. I know!!! exciting congrats on the onion :D I'll be joining you tomorrow! :D :D :D xx


----------



## pebbie1

Yay! Can't believe the baby on my ticker is nearly reaching the 20 week mark! It's little hands can nearly reach it!!


----------



## charbaby

I know were so close! Its going to be here in no time at all! Once xmas and new year is gone were be 20 weeks!!! x


----------



## charbaby

I think its after xmas it will drag! I hope not but these 1st 20 weeks are going so quick feels like only yesterday I was peeing on them sticks!


----------



## pebbie1

Hahahaahaha true! I think second half of the pregnancy went loads quicker with my daughter than first half. It did start to drag from 30+ weeks but probably because I felt so big and heavy lol


----------



## CLH_X3

I feel so fat! Blah, I lost nearly 3 stone before I got pregnant, put half a stone on already cuz I eat crap!


----------



## charbaby

Were have to all update our bump pics on here soon, think we was about 13/14 weeks last time? Im sure I have grown loads since then! x


----------



## CLH_X3

Does anyone else's bump start high, even by my ribs is more out then when I got preg!


----------



## pebbie1

Here's mine :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 40.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## charbaby

pebbie1 said:


> Here's mine :)

Wow yours has changed! what a cute bump, I'll try upload in the next few hours :D 

I looked back to find our old pics and they're around page 7! x


----------



## pebbie1

Wow can't believe we're on page 56 already! Hahahaha. Jeezzz bump did grow a lot :)


----------



## passion4shoes

Gorgeous baby bump Pebbie. Have you noticed that you are bigger with this pregnancy than your first? 

Congratulations on your new home babyface! Must be exciting. Do you need to decorate? That would be one hell of a project whilst pregnant and over xmas!

I felt the baby kick last night. Two very definite little nudges below my hand. It was amazing. I can't wait to go to bed every night as baby gets active around 11pm.

I also had my 16 week midwife appointment today - all went well, she found bubba's hb really quickly and said she will see me again at 22 weeks. Better than some of us who aren't seen again until 28 weeks!

CLH - thank you for the find out gender push. I am so torn but I am worried I will be disappointed it is a boy. Even though I would love another son!! It's just the dresses are so damn pretty. And the idea of 'It's a ....' seems really romantic (is that the right word after pushing a baby out of a vagina??)

Eek. Long post. Sorry. xx (woo hoo - onion today!!)


----------



## charbaby

Does anyone no how to upload pic straight from fone?


----------



## charbaby

My bump 16 weeks 6 days!
In my pjs Lol so take no notice :haha:
 



Attached Files:







015.jpg
File size: 32.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## pebbie1

Awwwww your bumps grown too Char!

Passion yep, defo bigger earlier on with this one! And we're staying team yellow. It was amazing when daughter was born and we found out it was a girl. Can't wait for that moment again :)

I've been having a headache 3 days in a row now! Booooo :(


----------



## charbaby

My sister and her husband has just turned up with a swinging crib and bath set they brought for baby. Its really lovely but I am getting paranoid that its too early to have stuff like that in the house! :/


----------



## kirsty_lamb

Hello, may I join you??? I'm due May 21st! No idea if it's a boy or girl but not fussy. My son is 3 1/2 and thinks it's a boy though! Still very tired and due to DS being 10lb 10 last time I have to have extra checks for diabetes (wasn't last time but they need to track this time) 20 Wk scan on the 4th January.

Charbaby - is there a friend or family person nearby you can keep the baby stuff for now? Ours is with my mum as I'm not keen on it being in the house yet either.


----------



## CLH_X3

Char - I have that kind of stuff already? But iv put it all in the attic, don't need it for months and can't see it!


----------



## pebbie1

kirsty_lamb said:


> Hello, may I join you??? I'm due May 21st! No idea if it's a boy or girl but not fussy. My son is 3 1/2 and thinks it's a boy though! Still very tired and due to DS being 10lb 10 last time I have to have extra checks for diabetes (wasn't last time but they need to track this time) 20 Wk scan on the 4th January.
> 
> Charbaby - is there a friend or family person nearby you can keep the baby stuff for now? Ours is with my mum as I'm not keen on it being in the house yet either.

Welcome!! We have the same due date :) :)
Aww that's so cute abou your little boy. I'm trying to tell my girl there's a baby in my tummy, but she just points at my belly button and says baby baby! Hahahahaha


----------



## babyface15

thanks so much passion! yes I still need to decorate :S I've been putting it off but plan to get it done this weekend, I hope! still have to do my Christmas shopping too :haha: & congrats to you too on the movement :)

I still need to post bump pics! I forgot to take my 17 week pic yesterday, must go do that now :)


----------



## charbaby

I've never been the supistitious type anyway so don't no why I am even thinking like that! 
Woohoo Onion today! It feels good to say 17 weeks! Woke up with a text on my fone from o/h that he had sent when he got up for work saying (17 weeks now soooo excited!) made me smile. Cant wait to find out gender! x


----------



## pebbie1

Awe that's so nice! My oh was typing an email to my manager (trouble in work) and he was like: how far along are you again? 
Lol x


----------



## Little Ducky

Hi guys, can I join you?
My due date is May 28th. I find out the gender on Saturday, but I'm pretty sure its a boy :)


----------



## pebbie1

Little Ducky said:


> Hi guys, can I join you?
> My due date is May 28th. I find out the gender on Saturday, but I'm pretty sure its a boy :)

Of course you can join! Welcome here. How exciting you're havin your scan Saturday!!
X


----------



## Little Ducky

pebbie1 said:


> Little Ducky said:
> 
> 
> Hi guys, can I join you?
> My due date is May 28th. I find out the gender on Saturday, but I'm pretty sure its a boy :)
> 
> Of course you can join! Welcome here. How exciting you're havin your scan Saturday!!
> XClick to expand...

Thanks for the welcome :)

I know, I'm so excited! My 20 week scan isn't until January, but it was my birthday on Monday and as a present my husband has booked us a private scan on Saturday to hopefully find out the gender! Its our first baby, so we're both ridiculously excited!


----------



## pebbie1

Awww that's a brilliant gift! You hoping for a boy or a girl or is either fine with you?


----------



## pebbie1

Char can you feel your baby yet? Mines been going absolutely mental since yesterday. It's a right little wriggler!!!


----------



## Little Ducky

pebbie1 said:


> Awww that's a brilliant gift! You hoping for a boy or a girl or is either fine with you?

Completely happy with either :thumbup:


----------



## Firestar

Me too - I don't mind either way :)


----------



## Firestar

> Welcome!! We have the same due date :) :)
> Aww that's so cute abou your little boy. I'm trying to tell my girl there's a baby in my tummy, but she just points at my belly button and says baby baby! Hahahahaha

I've found it's hilarious trying to explain to kids that I'm pregnant - my best friends son is 3 1/2, both myself and my friend have tried to explain it to him, he kind of gets it, but we were in hysterics when he announced that it had to be a boy because he likes boys better, and asking if it's dark in my tummy :)


----------



## pebbie1

Awwwwww that's so cute! Daughter pointed at my boob this morning and said baby. Hmmmm definitely not getting it hahahahaha.
We're not fussed about what we're having either. A boy would be very cute for hubby and a girl would be cute for our daughter. We're staying team yellow bit getting a bit impatient now with everyone finding out! Hahahahaha
Staying team yellow though


----------



## babyface15

hi little ducky (and all the other new ladies - this thread moves quick :) ) you must be so excited to find out the gender!! this is our first as well :):)


----------



## babyface15

also I wanted to ask if any of you ladies would like to be bump buddies? My bump buddy had an early mmc back in Oct :'( we had been keeping in touch but I think she's now offline altogether! (understandably though) & my ttc buddy isn't getting back to me any longer either. I would really love to follow along with someone due around the same time, so what better place than here to fish haha!


----------



## Firestar

Yep, I know the impatient feeling all to well! :) My gender scan is on 2nd January, so Christmas and New Year will be total torture.


----------



## charbaby

babyface15 said:


> also I wanted to ask if any of you ladies would like to be bump buddies? My bump buddy had an early mmc back in Oct :'( we had been keeping in touch but I think she's now offline altogether! (understandably though) & my ttc buddy isn't getting back to me any longer either. I would really love to follow along with someone due around the same time, so what better place than here to fish haha!

One of my bumpbuddies had mc aswell I felt awful for her so sad :( x
So we can be bumpbuddies if you like? x


----------



## charbaby

pebbie1 said:


> Char can you feel your baby yet? Mines been going absolutely mental since yesterday. It's a right little wriggler!!!

No definate movements yet :( Hoping to feel something soon. xx


----------



## charbaby

My little girls xmas play today it was so lovely seeing her all dressed up and singing away x
 



Attached Files:







xmas play.jpg
File size: 34.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## pebbie1

Awwww she's gorgeous!!! Very cute :)


----------



## passion4shoes

OH and I are talking about finding out gender. I thought of asking the sonographer to write it down and then we can look at it if we ever really feel we need to know. 

Shopping in the sales would be so handy if we knew the gender. Stocking up on clothes up to a year old.....

My box (6 foot by 3 foot) of incredibly useful baby stuff (steriliser etc) that my poor dad has carried around for the last twelve years was opened over the weekend and ta dah.... wrong bloody box! Full of old clothes. Gutted. My dad was not happy - neither was the OH as we now have to go and buy everything (or blag it off mates!) God only knows where all my useful stuff is! 

Has anyone looked at the mamas and papas sale?


----------



## charbaby

Arhhhhhhhhh my boobs (nipples mainly) absolutly kill in the cold!!! 
Is anyone else having this problem?


----------



## pebbie1

No my boobs are fine. I've just got a really heavy feeling in my uterus and feels like baby is going to fall out (I'm sure I'm automatically trying to walk with my legs slightly crossed lol)


----------



## CLH_X3

My boobs are fine to ....

Char- your daughter looks so cute in her play. 

I haven't felt my baby yet, abit gutted, I was 18 weeks last time .. Thought I might feel it earlier this time! :(


----------



## babyface15

charbaby said:


> babyface15 said:
> 
> 
> also I wanted to ask if any of you ladies would like to be bump buddies? My bump buddy had an early mmc back in Oct :'( we had been keeping in touch but I think she's now offline altogether! (understandably though) & my ttc buddy isn't getting back to me any longer either. I would really love to follow along with someone due around the same time, so what better place than here to fish haha!
> 
> One of my bumpbuddies had mc aswell I felt awful for her so sad :( x
> So we can be bumpbuddies if you like? xClick to expand...

I know it is so sad. Thanks hun would love to be bump buddies with you xxx :)


----------



## babyface15

aww what a sweet little girl! my nips have been getting really sensitive lately, it was definitely not an early symptom for me. I don't think they are any worse in the cold BC my bras are so tight! Really need to go up a size or two. 

hope you feel your lo soon clh! :)

passion that's a great idea about writing it down. maybe I'll do that at my us next week??


----------



## charbaby

CLH_X3 said:


> My boobs are fine to ....
> 
> Char- your daughter looks so cute in her play.
> 
> I haven't felt my baby yet, abit gutted, I was 18 weeks last time .. Thought I might feel it earlier this time! :(

Thank you :D
And I haven't felt baby move yet neither! :/ So annoying just want to feel something for sure x


----------



## pebbie1

Morning ladies! How are we all feeling? I've take a step backwards and am back to feeling really sick after eating and a lot of dry heaving :( Thought I'd passed that stage but its back! Boooooooo. Can't wait for Xmas.
X


----------



## CLH_X3

I feel hungry! Haven't got out of bed yet though, sat in bed with my daughter watching tweenies!


----------



## pebbie1

Hahahaha love it! I'm doing work downstairs whilst my daughter is still asleep! If only she did this during the weekend :)


----------



## Firestar

Still feeling exhausted all the time :(


----------



## pebbie1

Firestar said:


> Still feeling exhausted all the time :(

Yeah same here, even with the iron tablets. I'm also really really struggling in work :(


----------



## Little Ducky

pebbie1 said:


> Firestar said:
> 
> 
> Still feeling exhausted all the time :(
> 
> Yeah same here, even with the iron tablets. I'm also really really struggling in work :(Click to expand...

Same, and I've picked up a rotten cold to boot :cry:
I feel like I could quite literally kill someone for a sudafed :(


----------



## babyface15

char I hear you, I was so sure I felt the baby a few weeks ago. it was two gentle pokes. since then i've felt pops and such but nothing definite. i'm starting to wonder if I imagined it. your baby must be resting differently this time. when's your us?

sorry to hear everyone feeling crappy today! hope you all fell better as the day goes on! its only 730 am here and I haven't gotten out of bed yet I kept hitting snooze lol. better get on the move or I'll be late for work!!!


----------



## charbaby

babyface15 said:


> char I hear you, I was so sure I felt the baby a few weeks ago. it was two gentle pokes. since then i've felt pops and such but nothing definite. i'm starting to wonder if I imagined it. your baby must be resting differently this time. when's your us?
> 
> sorry to hear everyone feeling crappy today! hope you all fell better as the day goes on! its only 730 am here and I haven't gotten out of bed yet I kept hitting snooze lol. better get on the move or I'll be late for work!!!

Next scan is Jan 7th x


----------



## charbaby

I made some xmas card hangers thought I would share the pic :D x
 



Attached Files:







xmas hangers.jpg
File size: 44.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## charbaby

babyface15 said:


> charbaby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babyface15 said:
> 
> 
> also I wanted to ask if any of you ladies would like to be bump buddies? My bump buddy had an early mmc back in Oct :'( we had been keeping in touch but I think she's now offline altogether! (understandably though) & my ttc buddy isn't getting back to me any longer either. I would really love to follow along with someone due around the same time, so what better place than here to fish haha!
> 
> One of my bumpbuddies had mc aswell I felt awful for her so sad :( x
> So we can be bumpbuddies if you like? xClick to expand...
> 
> I know it is so sad. Thanks hun would love to be bump buddies with you xxx :)Click to expand...

I'll add you to my siggy :D xx


----------



## charbaby

Just had call off midwife downs screening results were 1-1900 so not as good as some of yours but still classed as low risk x


----------



## pebbie1

That's good! I don't even know what my result exactly was as I only got a letter saying it was low risk. But that'll do me. 1 week till I see my consultant. Can't wait to finally hear what's going to happen.
X


----------



## passion4shoes

Char your little girl is so cute. 

Baby face - you have to share your gender news with us! 

I am feeling particularly shitty today. Got sent home from work. Cried like a baby and couldn't stand up due to wooziness. Felt like my head was doing an exorcist. I am going to take some days off to rest. My bp was slightly low on Tuesday so I am blaming that. Should I contact mw or GP? Or just rest and see how I feel? I don't want to make a fuss if this is a normal pregnancy thing. 

Shouldn't we all be glowing by now? X


----------



## Little Ducky

passion4shoes said:


> Shouldn't we all be glowing by now? X

I couldn't feel LESS like I was 'glowing' if I tried :cry:

Hope you start to feel better soon x


----------



## passion4shoes

I bet your nose is glowing red from that hideous cold! My OH says I look like Rudolph when I get a cold. Have you tried hot lemon and honey?


----------



## pebbie1

Bleh, no glowing here either. I wish I could go on maternity leave ready and just stay at home :(

Passion, see how you feel. If you're still feeling like that after resting I'd just call the mw. I think they get calls regarding anything!
I need to work from 5-10 today. Booooooooooo


----------



## Little Ducky

passion4shoes said:


> I bet your nose is glowing red from that hideous cold! My OH says I look like Rudolph when I get a cold. Have you tried hot lemon and honey?

You're right, I'm a real life Rudolph :p 

Yep, I'm currently living off hot honey & lemon, and hot ribena... with paracetamol every 4 hours and copious amounts of tissues. 
My head *still* feels like its going to explode though, and my nose is *still* refusing to function as it should do :cry:

However, at least one part of my anatomy is glowing :happydance:


----------



## passion4shoes

I will do thanks x

5-10 tonight? That must be horrid. Do you mind me asking what you do? When do you start maternity leave and are you planning on going back?


----------



## pebbie1

Yep tonight :( I work as a waitress in a airport hotel. It's always crazy busy and am running around non stop and get sore already. Not sure how long I can cope. Having a meeting with my manager and hr Tuesday to look at my welfare. I hope they can change my job to something else till I go off. I think I'll stay till 7 months and then go on maternity leave, so end of March.


----------



## passion4shoes

Ducky- are you being rude? Lol!
You really do have a hideous cold! I hate not being able to breathe, especially at night. 

Crikey pebbie that is an active job. I hope they find you something a bit more restful to do. Are they quite accommodating? My boss has been really good so far. Although I have brought home 120 exam papers to mark whilst I am 'resting'! He was going to do them for me but I felt too guilty.


----------



## Little Ducky

passion4shoes said:


> Ducky- are you being rude? Lol!
> You really do have a hideous cold! I hate not being able to breathe, especially at night.
> 
> Crikey pebbie that is an active job. I hope they find you something a bit more restful to do. Are they quite accommodating? My boss has been really good so far. Although I have brought home 120 exam papers to mark whilst I am 'resting'! He was going to do them for me but I felt too guilty.

I wasn't being rude, despite how that last comment sounded :haha:

Pebbie, your job does not sound fun :( 
I work reasonably long hours as a full time accountant, but for the most part my job involves sitting at a desk on my bum all day. I'd hate to be on my feet all the time, so I really feel for you.
The problem with work I'm currently having, is that I can't seem to get my brain to function, ever! I'm also studying a full time degree with the Open University in my spare time, and I swear, some evenings I sit down to try and do some work and... nothing happens! Baby brain strikes again :dohh:


----------



## pebbie1

My work is awful. I've been begging for a risk assesment for the last 9 weeks. Nothing. Then I told them I'm high risk due to pe with my daughter and they started laughing. I don't get any extra breaks and left an hour early on Tuesday as I was in tears. I couldn't even face going in yesterday so stayed off sick. My oh then wrote them an email saying they were against the law as how they are putting me and baby at risk as stress and active jobs can cause pe sooner, which doubles the risk for me. I got an email back and guess what??? I've got my risk assesment this Tuesday. Awful. I'm seeingy consultant for the first time Thursday so I'll tell her about work and see what she says.


----------



## pebbie1

Hello ladies! Sorry for the work rant yesterday :( Ill get over it.
Hope everyone is ok today ad enjoying the rain and the wind (if you're in the uk).... NOT!
X


----------



## charbaby

It's been raining here since last night and its supposed to stay all weekend! 
Have so much to do this weekend not looking forward to it :/ 
Other than that feeling good :D


----------



## passion4shoes

Yep, pouring here too. Still sat in my dressing gown though so snuggled with the dog.

Well done to your other half pebbie. I would encourage you to rant and get angry over it. How dare they risk the health of your baby? I found it really hard to go home yesterday and it was only when another teacher told me about pushing herself too hard that I realised it isn't about me and that I need to think about the baby. Plus I don't want to push myself so hard that I end up with pre- eclampsia and full bed rest!! 

Let us know how it goes. We can get indignant for you xxx 

What are you up to this weekend char? 

Baby brain. Eek. I bet that makes every job twice as difficult ducky!


----------



## charbaby

passion4shoes said:


> Yep, pouring here too. Still sat in my dressing gown though so snuggled with the dog.
> 
> Well done to your other half pebbie. I would encourage you to rant and get angry over it. How dare they risk the health of your baby? I found it really hard to go home yesterday and it was only when another teacher told me about pushing herself too hard that I realised it isn't about me and that I need to think about the baby. Plus I don't want to push myself so hard that I end up with pre- eclampsia and full bed rest!!
> 
> Let us know how it goes. We can get indignant for you xxx
> 
> What are you up to this weekend char?
> 
> Baby brain. Eek. I bet that makes every job twice as difficult ducky!

Have just 2 more presents to get for the kids and then I need to go shopping for o/h so far only got him 4 little things lol!


----------



## charbaby

Oh and the mountain of wrapping that needs to be done!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pebbie1

I love gift wrapping! Am very precise with it though hahahaha. Think I have gift wrapping OCD!! They all need to be the same etc.
We're going for diner at friends tomorrow night and Sunday were going to my work where they've organised a gingerbread house decorating afternoon for kids. I'm sure my daughter will eat more decor than put on the house hahahaha


----------



## passion4shoes

I will be making cushions and bunting and chutney and fudge! Plus wrapping and moving the tree- it just isn't in the right place. My house just isn't Christmassy enough. Might go old school with retro tinsel everywhere! 

My OH hates Christmas. He tells everyone what he has bought them and refuses to wrap anything. I keep trying to get him into it but he just thinks I am mental! He had quite a shit childhood and Christmas was more about getting drunk with your mates. I need a really inspirational present for him! Haven't got a clue so far.


----------



## babyface15

ohh pebbie that sounds awful xxx 
I really hope your risk assessment goes well.

I still haven't bought any presents :'( With the move I haven't had the time and now that it's so late I'm dreading the stores! Also need to decorate and finish unpacking the weekend. I might ask my mom to come over to help me lol! 

Passion sounds like a lovely weekend! I'm sorry your oh doesn't enjoy Christmas. May I ask will this be his first child?


----------



## CLH_X3

Iv got a fair few my presents done! .. Just some lil bits I need!


----------



## Little Ducky

Hey everyone :flower:

Its chucking it down here too, has been all day. 
Luckily I've already done most of my wrapping, just the few bits that will arrive in the post over the next few days that will need doing.

I can't face any Christmas cooking this year, in fact I can barely face cooking anything at all, my morning sickness is still so bad :growlmad: 
So no chutneys or biscuits from me this year, and luckily my mum & dad are hosting the Christmas dinner this year :happydance:


----------



## passion4shoes

Oh baby face! Make sure they spoil you! I am at in-laws and will be totally spoilt. I am determined to help despite MIL shooing me out of the kitchen! 

It is OH's first and he is so excited! I am sure that next year he will be excited- or maybe in four years when bubba understands. He bloody better be anyway! 

Totally OT, and totally horrendous- I have just read about a shooting in a primary school today. Wtf? I just don't understand.


----------



## babyface15

i'm sorry you're still suffering with Ms little ducky! hopefully it lets up soon xx

passionI only asked BC my fil lost both his parents at a pretty young age and was raised in foster care. my mil once told me that it wasnt until he had his own children that he came to love holidays and family traditions like he does now :)

yes absolutely terrible about the shooting. :'( And the murder of even more children today too in China :'(


----------



## Little Ducky

passion4shoes said:


> Totally OT, and totally horrendous- I have just read about a shooting in a primary school today. Wtf? I just don't understand.

Bloody awful :( Those poor children and their family :(


----------



## pebbie1

Absolutely awful! I cried thinking what those parents must be going through. Horrendous. I gave my little girl an extra big cuddle this morning.


----------



## charbaby

Its so sad! It was only the other day some lady started a thread about violence in different countrys! This must top it for most recent. I am so glad things like this don't happen in my town I would be terrified to send my kids to school! :(

How is everyone feeling? half way through our 17th week now! will be 18 weeks before we know it xx


----------



## pebbie1

I'm feeling ok today. The weeks are going by so quick! Nearly 18 weeks woohoooooo


----------



## passion4shoes

Woke up to no bump at all! Convinced myself the pregnancy was a dream. Thank god for my Doppler! 

I haven't seen anything about China. Tbh I don't think I could handle any more tragedies - but then I feel like I am disrespecting the victims by pretending it hasn't happened.


----------



## charbaby

OMG absolutly nakerd now! Home from town xmas shopping finished (except 1 present thats being picked up tomorrow!) Wrapped all o/hs presents when I got home so back is now killing :( But hes a big kid and would have sniffed them out if wasnt wrapped up lol x


----------



## Little Ducky

Evening ladies!

Well I have returned from a very disappointing scan. Bubs was not playing ball & we got no potty shot.
Tech says she thinks its a girl but really can't tell so back to try again next week.

I'll soon be off out for our stable yard's christmas dinner. Really hope I can A) manage to eat it, and B) keep it down :p 

Hope you're all having good days :)


----------



## pebbie1

Oh no! What a cheeky monkey!!
So what's happening now? Was it a private scan and do you get to go back or was it your 20 week scan?
I just got back from a lovely diner at friends but didn't manage to keep it down! :(


----------



## Fusaritos

So sorry Little Ducky I hope they get to see the gender next week.

I had a private us today and found out we are having a girl. Hang on Little Ducky next week is your week :)


----------



## CLH_X3

Congrats on the girl! I so wanna find out!


----------



## passion4shoes

Congratulations on your daughter, fusaritos.

An excuse for a second scan ducky!

We have decided to stay team yellow. I wanted a girl last week but this week I am not too bothered so am going to wait. I think. Grrr. I could do with a scan like yours ducky! No choice about knowing!

Looking after two little girls tonight and I am knackered! It is all coming back to me how exhausting it is to have kids.


----------



## charbaby

Finally felt baby move last night was so lovely xx


----------



## CLH_X3

I think I felt baby move a couple days ago, 2 pokes! Nothing since but tbh I haven't paid attention... 

I found baby's heartbeat tho on my Doppler I ordered late, 150-155 bpm! 

& I have just been SICK!! What is with that ?! I haven't had ANY morning sickness since becoming pregnant and now I decide to start up chuck! 

Tbh this pregnancy is like exactly the same as my last! I didn't have sickness til 16 weeks last time and I was sick throughout my pregnancy then! But not loads!

Id put money on a little girl now!


----------



## CLH_X3

passion4shoes said:


> Congratulations on your daughter, fusaritos.
> 
> An excuse for a second scan ducky!
> 
> We have decided to stay team yellow. I wanted a girl last week but this week I am not too bothered so am going to wait. I think. Grrr. I could do with a scan like yours ducky! No choice about knowing!
> 
> Looking after two little girls tonight and I am knackered! It is all coming back to me how exhausting it is to have kids.

How old are u ? How many kids do u already have ? Just curious!


----------



## charbaby

I have noticed so many ladies on here and on other threads all seem to be having girls! I think were defo in the girl season, Can't wait for my scan hoping to be the odd one out :D 3 weeks tomorrow! x


----------



## charbaby

Happy 18 weeks Babyface15 and Fusaritos!!!
So I will be a sweet potato this wednesday can't wait :D


----------



## CLH_X3

I would like a boy but would be happy with a girl, I think it's a girl though. 

Had a dream last night that I had a scan tho and it was a boy lol ..


----------



## pebbie1

I had my first baby dream as well. I dreamt the baby just fell out! Random lol. It was a boy though.


----------



## Little Ducky

Morning ladies! 

Urugh, back at work. I hate Mondays. Still, not too long till christmasssss :D 
How's everyone feeling?


----------



## fee & bump

I've dreamt that the babies a boy. Haven't had any scary birthing dreams like I did when pregnant with my daughter. This pregnancy has been different from what I remember. 

Got my midwife appointment soon, does anyone know if they'll take bloods again?? Haven't seen a midwife since 12 week scan.


----------



## pebbie1

charbaby said:


> I have noticed so many ladies on here and on other threads all seem to be having girls! I think were defo in the girl season, Can't wait for my scan hoping to be the odd one out :D 3 weeks tomorrow! x

Loads of girls!!! In our thread we only have team :yellow: and team :pink: ! We need some team :blue:
Lol
Got my scan next week thursday. I'm really tempted to find out!! But we won't.... We'll stay team :yellow:


----------



## pebbie1

fee & bump said:


> I've dreamt that the babies a boy. Haven't had any scary birthing dreams like I did when pregnant with my daughter. This pregnancy has been different from what I remember.
> 
> Got my midwife appointment soon, does anyone know if they'll take bloods again?? Haven't seen a midwife since 12 week scan.

If its your 16 week appointment they shouldn't take any bloods. Just check bp, your urine for protein and listen to the heartbeat.
My pregnancy is completely different from my first as well. Wonder if that's a sign?


----------



## Little Ducky

pebbie1 said:


> fee & bump said:
> 
> 
> I've dreamt that the babies a boy. Haven't had any scary birthing dreams like I did when pregnant with my daughter. This pregnancy has been different from what I remember.
> 
> Got my midwife appointment soon, does anyone know if they'll take bloods again?? Haven't seen a midwife since 12 week scan.
> 
> If its your 16 week appointment they shouldn't take any bloods. Just check bp, your urine for protein and listen to the heartbeat.
> My pregnancy is completely different from my first as well. Wonder if that's a sign?Click to expand...

Should I have had a 16 week appointment with a midwife? I've not seen my midwife since the very begining :wacko:


----------



## pebbie1

Yes you have a 16 week appointment with the midwife. I also saw a midwife after my 12 week scan and she told me to make the appointment for 16 weeks
Did you get your pregnancy notes book (green or blue)? Mine says the weeks on there when you see your midwife


----------



## charbaby

fee & bump said:


> I've dreamt that the babies a boy. Haven't had any scary birthing dreams like I did when pregnant with my daughter. This pregnancy has been different from what I remember.
> 
> Got my midwife appointment soon, does anyone know if they'll take bloods again?? Haven't seen a midwife since 12 week scan.

It all depends on where you live, I had downs screening done at 13 weeks ultrasound and repeated at 16 weeks at my check up. x


----------



## charbaby

pebbie1 said:


> Yes you have a 16 week appointment with the midwife. I also saw a midwife after my 12 week scan and she told me to make the appointment for 16 weeks
> Did you get your pregnancy notes book (green or blue)? Mine says the weeks on there when you see your midwife

My pregnancy notes book is orange lol x


----------



## Little Ducky

pebbie1 said:


> Yes you have a 16 week appointment with the midwife. I also saw a midwife after my 12 week scan and she told me to make the appointment for 16 weeks
> Did you get your pregnancy notes book (green or blue)? Mine says the weeks on there when you see your midwife

Pregnancy notes book? I have a white book, with stuff in it?! Do I need to be contacting my midwife then, or does she contact me? 
I'm 17 weeks now, and had no idea I needed an appointment! :nope:


----------



## pebbie1

charbaby said:


> pebbie1 said:
> 
> 
> Yes you have a 16 week appointment with the midwife. I also saw a midwife after my 12 week scan and she told me to make the appointment for 16 weeks
> Did you get your pregnancy notes book (green or blue)? Mine says the weeks on there when you see your midwife
> 
> My pregnancy notes book is orange lol xClick to expand...

Love it! Mines a boring green :(


----------



## charbaby

pebbie1 said:


> charbaby said:
> 
> 
> I have noticed so many ladies on here and on other threads all seem to be having girls! I think were defo in the girl season, Can't wait for my scan hoping to be the odd one out :D 3 weeks tomorrow! x
> 
> Loads of girls!!! In our thread we only have team :yellow: and team :pink: ! We need some team :blue:
> Lol
> Got my scan next week thursday. I'm really tempted to find out!! But we won't.... We'll stay team :yellow:Click to expand...

I really wanted to stay team yellow when first got bfp but it wasn't long untill I got to excited and told o/h we have to find out! 
Think you have to be very brave to stay team yellow! wish I was that strong minded lol x


----------



## pebbie1

Little Ducky said:


> pebbie1 said:
> 
> 
> Yes you have a 16 week appointment with the midwife. I also saw a midwife after my 12 week scan and she told me to make the appointment for 16 weeks
> Did you get your pregnancy notes book (green or blue)? Mine says the weeks on there when you see your midwife
> 
> Pregnancy notes book? I have a white book, with stuff in it?! Do I need to be contacting my midwife then, or does she contact me?
> I'm 17 weeks now, and had no idea I needed an appointment! :nope:Click to expand...

Does it have your details in it, and then did the midwife write stuff in it? That should be your pregnancy notes then.
I'd just make an appointment. She'll check your bp etc and you get to hear the heartbeat.
X


----------



## charbaby

Little Ducky said:


> pebbie1 said:
> 
> 
> Yes you have a 16 week appointment with the midwife. I also saw a midwife after my 12 week scan and she told me to make the appointment for 16 weeks
> Did you get your pregnancy notes book (green or blue)? Mine says the weeks on there when you see your midwife
> 
> Pregnancy notes book? I have a white book, with stuff in it?! Do I need to be contacting my midwife then, or does she contact me?
> I'm 17 weeks now, and had no idea I needed an appointment! :nope:Click to expand...

She should have told you to book it, as far as i know everyone should have 16 week appointment x


----------



## pebbie1

charbaby said:


> pebbie1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charbaby said:
> 
> 
> I have noticed so many ladies on here and on other threads all seem to be having girls! I think were defo in the girl season, Can't wait for my scan hoping to be the odd one out :D 3 weeks tomorrow! x
> 
> Loads of girls!!! In our thread we only have team :yellow: and team :pink: ! We need some team :blue:
> Lol
> Got my scan next week thursday. I'm really tempted to find out!! But we won't.... We'll stay team :yellow:Click to expand...
> 
> I really wanted to stay team yellow when first got bfp but it wasn't long untill I got to excited and told o/h we have to find out!
> Think you have to be very brave to stay team yellow! wish I was that strong minded lol xClick to expand...

Lets see how I get on next week lol!! I will be having a sneaky peak at the screen to see if I can see anything!!!!!! Hahaha


----------



## Little Ducky

pebbie1 said:


> Little Ducky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pebbie1 said:
> 
> 
> Yes you have a 16 week appointment with the midwife. I also saw a midwife after my 12 week scan and she told me to make the appointment for 16 weeks
> Did you get your pregnancy notes book (green or blue)? Mine says the weeks on there when you see your midwife
> 
> Pregnancy notes book? I have a white book, with stuff in it?! Do I need to be contacting my midwife then, or does she contact me?
> I'm 17 weeks now, and had no idea I needed an appointment! :nope:Click to expand...
> 
> Does it have your details in it, and then did the midwife write stuff in it? That should be your pregnancy notes then.
> I'd just make an appointment. She'll check your bp etc and you get to hear the heartbeat.
> XClick to expand...

I haven't seen the midwife since I found out I was pregnant! I have no idea if she's written anything in my book, but the nurses etc have from the 12 week scan, so that must be it. I'll give her a call and find out. Is it a home visit?


----------



## charbaby

pebbie1 said:


> charbaby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pebbie1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charbaby said:
> 
> 
> I have noticed so many ladies on here and on other threads all seem to be having girls! I think were defo in the girl season, Can't wait for my scan hoping to be the odd one out :D 3 weeks tomorrow! x
> 
> Loads of girls!!! In our thread we only have team :yellow: and team :pink: ! We need some team :blue:
> Lol
> Got my scan next week thursday. I'm really tempted to find out!! But we won't.... We'll stay team :yellow:Click to expand...
> 
> I really wanted to stay team yellow when first got bfp but it wasn't long untill I got to excited and told o/h we have to find out!
> Think you have to be very brave to stay team yellow! wish I was that strong minded lol xClick to expand...
> 
> Lets see how I get on next week lol!! I will be having a sneaky peak at the screen to see if I can see anything!!!!!! HahahaClick to expand...

what date is your scan? wish mine was sooner :( but hey 3 weeks isnt that bad once xmas and new year has gone my scan will be just around the corner :D x


----------



## pebbie1

Where I live the midwife comes out to the gp's office one day a week so I went there. Give your midwife's office a call and get that appointment sorted. Can't believe nobody told you :(


----------



## charbaby

Little Ducky said:


> pebbie1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Little Ducky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pebbie1 said:
> 
> 
> Yes you have a 16 week appointment with the midwife. I also saw a midwife after my 12 week scan and she told me to make the appointment for 16 weeks
> Did you get your pregnancy notes book (green or blue)? Mine says the weeks on there when you see your midwife
> 
> Pregnancy notes book? I have a white book, with stuff in it?! Do I need to be contacting my midwife then, or does she contact me?
> I'm 17 weeks now, and had no idea I needed an appointment! :nope:Click to expand...
> 
> Does it have your details in it, and then did the midwife write stuff in it? That should be your pregnancy notes then.
> I'd just make an appointment. She'll check your bp etc and you get to hear the heartbeat.
> XClick to expand...
> 
> I haven't seen the midwife since I found out I was pregnant! I have no idea if she's written anything in my book, but the nurses etc have from the 12 week scan, so that must be it. I'll give her a call and find out. Is it a home visit?Click to expand...

They should have done a booking in visit with you! I would call them today and see what there playing at! x


----------



## pebbie1

charbaby said:


> pebbie1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charbaby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pebbie1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charbaby said:
> 
> 
> I have noticed so many ladies on here and on other threads all seem to be having girls! I think were defo in the girl season, Can't wait for my scan hoping to be the odd one out :D 3 weeks tomorrow! x
> 
> Loads of girls!!! In our thread we only have team :yellow: and team :pink: ! We need some team :blue:
> Lol
> Got my scan next week thursday. I'm really tempted to find out!! But we won't.... We'll stay team :yellow:Click to expand...
> 
> I really wanted to stay team yellow when first got bfp but it wasn't long untill I got to excited and told o/h we have to find out!
> Think you have to be very brave to stay team yellow! wish I was that strong minded lol xClick to expand...
> 
> Lets see how I get on next week lol!! I will be having a sneaky peak at the screen to see if I can see anything!!!!!! HahahaClick to expand...
> 
> what date is your scan? wish mine was sooner :( but hey 3 weeks isnt that bad once xmas and new year has gone my scan will be just around the corner :D xClick to expand...

My scan is next Thursday the 27th! Can't wait :)


----------



## charbaby

Oh wow! its so exciting :D x


----------



## Little Ducky

pebbie1 said:


> Where I live the midwife comes out to the gp's office one day a week so I went there. Give your midwife's office a call and get that appointment sorted. Can't believe nobody told you :(




charbaby said:


> Little Ducky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pebbie1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Little Ducky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pebbie1 said:
> 
> 
> Yes you have a 16 week appointment with the midwife. I also saw a midwife after my 12 week scan and she told me to make the appointment for 16 weeks
> Did you get your pregnancy notes book (green or blue)? Mine says the weeks on there when you see your midwife
> 
> Pregnancy notes book? I have a white book, with stuff in it?! Do I need to be contacting my midwife then, or does she contact me?
> I'm 17 weeks now, and had no idea I needed an appointment! :nope:Click to expand...
> 
> Does it have your details in it, and then did the midwife write stuff in it? That should be your pregnancy notes then.
> I'd just make an appointment. She'll check your bp etc and you get to hear the heartbeat.
> XClick to expand...
> 
> I haven't seen the midwife since I found out I was pregnant! I have no idea if she's written anything in my book, but the nurses etc have from the 12 week scan, so that must be it. I'll give her a call and find out. Is it a home visit?Click to expand...
> 
> They should have done a booking in visit with you! I would call them today and see what there playing at! xClick to expand...

I'm a bit peed off! Should I call the midwife direct then? Don't know who/what her office is. I could either call her or the GP surgery, they are the only numbers she's given me. I had no idea about any of this :(
Good job you ladies are here! :flower:


----------



## pebbie1

Give her a call and ask her how to get this appointment sorted. If she doesn't answer, just call your GP and see if they know. 
So you didn't see a midwife after your 12 week scan?


----------



## Little Ducky

pebbie1 said:


> Give her a call and ask her how to get this appointment sorted. If she doesn't answer, just call your GP and see if they know.
> So you didn't see a midwife after your 12 week scan?

Nope, I have seen her only once, and that was at the very beginning of my pregnancy, when I first found out?!


----------



## pebbie1

Give her a call. Let us know what they said!


----------



## CLH_X3

I also had a 16 week app, there at the health centre by me so not my GPS office, you book your next app straight after the one you just have by me

I don't have another one til 28 weeks as this is my second! So 25th feb, I also have to have it in the 28th week and not before as il be having the anti d


----------



## pebbie1

To give you some guidance, this is what it says on my book.
X
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 34.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Little Ducky

Thanks Pebbie, thats definitely not on my book! I'll give her a call on my lunch break and see what went wrong. I'll update you later x


----------



## pebbie1

Anyone had braxton hicks yet? I had it once last week and got another one this morning. Not very comfortable


----------



## CLH_X3

pebbie1 said:


> Anyone had braxton hicks yet? I had it once last week and got another one this morning. Not very comfortable

i have never ever had a braxton hicks! i never had a sibgle one all last pregnanacy... when i said that to my midwife last time she said well you must of you obv just cant feel them, does your tummy ever tighten ? NO :haha:


----------



## CLH_X3

me at 4 weeks...

https://i49.tinypic.com/s46i6g.jpg

me at 16 weeks 2 days... last week

https://i45.tinypic.com/1zqsmkj.jpg

LITTLE DUCKY - this shows my app aswell, when i should have them etc

https://i47.tinypic.com/2q1rvc4.jpg


----------



## charbaby

CLH your list looks like similer to mine, I'll upload a pic

Even tho I have had two kids already there sticking to the left side of the list because its a new scheme there doing, the midwives are from your area rather than your doctors if that makes sence, I have to see my midwife at the local nursery centre or she comes to my home she doesn't go to doctors surgery x
 



Attached Files:







docs.jpg
File size: 15.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## pebbie1

CLH_X3 said:


> pebbie1 said:
> 
> 
> Anyone had braxton hicks yet? I had it once last week and got another one this morning. Not very comfortable
> 
> i have never ever had a braxton hicks! i never had a sibgle one all last pregnanacy... when i said that to my midwife last time she said well you must of you obv just cant feel them, does your tummy ever tighten ? NO :haha:Click to expand...

I dont think I had them with my daughter until right at the end in third tri. I had one in work last week and my tummy was rock hard! Very uncomfortable.
Your bump is growing really nicely! Mine just fell out lol but then I never was as slim as you were at the start lol :)


----------



## charbaby

I never had braxton hicks with either of my previous pregnancys but after my daughter I had really bad after pains! am really dreading it this time cus apparently they get worse the more kids you have :/


----------



## pebbie1

Yeah what's all that about? I read about after pains. I can't remember any pain after birth apart from my stitches (ouch), but I read as well that after pains can be loads more after second and upwards time labour? What does that feel like and when do you have it?


----------



## charbaby

pebbie1 said:


> Yeah what's all that about? I read about after pains. I can't remember any pain after birth apart from my stitches (ouch), but I read as well that after pains can be loads more after second and upwards time labour? What does that feel like and when do you have it?

I never had any with my first but after daughter it was horrible! They felt like contractions, like being back in labour! Mine started the day after I had her and lasted for about 2-3 days. Stock up well with painkillers I defo will be this time as 3rd baby so expecting them to be even worse


----------



## pebbie1

Oh my.... I read from a lot of women that after pains are really bad. Dreading that as well!! And also dreading having stitches again. Had an episiotomy, which was fine by me, but my oh my, trying to pee with stitches down there had me in tears!!!
Anything else you're dreading?


----------



## charbaby

pebbie1 said:


> Oh my.... I read from a lot of women that after pains are really bad. Dreading that as well!! And also dreading having stitches again. Had an episiotomy, which was fine by me, but my oh my, trying to pee with stitches down there had me in tears!!!
> Anything else you're dreading?

I had episiotomy with my first because had to have forceps delivery, so had aload of stitches then with my daughter they let me tear so I had stitches again!! The best thing I found was to stand in the shower with the water coming out super fast!! then wee (bit grose lol ) but defo worth while because the stingy is so bad. so thats prob what i am dreading most! bet i wont escape stitches after having them with first 2 x


----------



## pebbie1

Hahahaha! I ended up in the shower as well. It was THE best way to pee. lol.


----------



## babyface15

thanks char love can't believe the little baby is that big already!! the system in the UK is so different than in Canada. we don't get pregnancy notes, I have no idea what my Dr is writing in there :haha: 
did everyone have a good weekend? i'm exhausted from shopping and decorating etc - terrible that its Monday!!! lol


----------



## CLH_X3

I had like contraction in my stomach after giving birth were my uterus was contracting back down so quick! 

And oh my the stitches, I only had a few but ouch! I used to avoid going a wee an hold it or as long as possible, I also drank minimal amounts so I didn't go that much! I used to take a jug of warmish water and pour it on myself as I peed, and peed really quick! 

I look so fat in the second pic! My whole top Half is getting bigger, even by my ribs!


----------



## pebbie1

Awww I don't like the way I look. Eventhough it's pregnancy and bump I'm feeling very fat! :( 
I'm still working on starting exercise though. No luck so far lol. I want to do aquanatal but there's no classes around here. I have a pregnancy fitness DVD but haven't had the energy to start that yet!


----------



## passion4shoes

Hi everyone. Hope you had a nice weekend. 

Ducky- I wasn't told about 16 week app either. I phoned my GP surgery and they booked me in to see the MW at 17 weeks. Next one for me is 22 weeks. 

I am really hoping not to need stitches this time. The female doctor that stitched me up last time was a butcher. I could feel everything and she just got stroppy with me. Cow!

I am still off work. Taking tomorrow too and possibly Wednesday. Def back for thurs and Friday though. I have 6 weeks off before baby is due and am starting to think it is too much but I don't want to be struggling in the classroom at the end. How much time are you all taking before EDD?


----------



## passion4shoes

Lovely bump CLH. I really must upload a pic.


----------



## pebbie1

I'll go till the end of March and then go off. I think that's long enough running around with a bump. And I want some time to relax before baby is here and also spent time with my daughter whilst she is still on her own with me


----------



## charbaby

passion4shoes said:


> Lovely bump CLH. I really must upload a pic.

Have you not up loaded one yet? Well I suggest you hurry up and join us LOL :haha: I am going to wait till 20 weeks to upload next pic so I can compare the differences :D x


----------



## CLH_X3

I will be leaving work for mat leave the day before im due, so 24th may..

I work 3 days a week tho now instead of 5


----------



## tinsie

I just got my due date today and I'm due on May 29th (my guess was the 30th, so one day earlier than I thought)!


----------



## Little Ducky

Hey everyone, thanks for the advice.
I've looked through my notes & the only page giving any reference to future appointnents was this:
https://i61.photobucket.com/albums/h59/dotcottonsboobie/9D810D55-5902-4B88-99CE-AE2B811C75D5-2207-00000286F49C3875.jpg 

So not a huge amount of help! 
I've contacted my GP & arranged an appointment with their midwife for Wednesday :)


----------



## pebbie1

That is pretty bad! Glad you've called and booked an appointment for Wednesday! Make sure your bladder is full-ish as you'll have to pee in a pot :)


----------



## pebbie1

tinsie said:


> I just got my due date today and I'm due on May 29th (my guess was the 30th, so one day earlier than I thought)!

I've added you to the list :)
X


----------



## CLH_X3

Oh just wanted to say I can feel the baby kick now... It's happened for last 3/4 days, everyday all day at random times, usually when I'm more relaxed like in bed, watching tv etc


----------



## charbaby

How is everyone today :D ?
I am feeling good looking forward to the kids breaking up from school on friday so we can have a super xmasy weekend! Can't believe its only 1 week till xmas day. This year truly has flown by for me x


----------



## OmiOmen

I am really busy at the moment so have not kept up with everything going on here very well. I hope that everyone is okay. 

CLH, great bump photo! :thumbup:

I have not taken a bump photo since about 13 weeks, I'll have to take another soon. 



passion4shoes said:


> How much time are you all taking before EDD?

I am finishing on the 3rd of May and am due on the 30th so 27 days before my EDD, 20 if I need a planned c-section again and who knows how long if I get pre-eclampsia again but sooner this time. :shrug: But I am a mature student in my third year so although I have a huge workload (bigger with a toddler to look after while doing the work) I am not doing anything physically demanding and I am only in 1 day a week next term anyway.

I am viewing a house on Friday and hopefully we like it and can get the moving process sorted. I think the third bedroom is smaller than we wanted but will be a workable nursery.


----------



## pebbie1

Oh that would be lovely of you could move into that house!
I finally have my risk assesment today and I'm seeing the consultant for the first time Thursday.
X


----------



## OmiOmen

The photos make it look great so I am hopeful.

I hope that the risk assessment goes well. Good luck with the consultant too, I am really interested about what they will say to you.


----------



## passion4shoes

Omi have you not had your consultant appointment yet? I think there were 3 of you who had pre-e last time. Good luck with the house. What are you studying? 

One week till Christmas! What the hell? I have so much to do!

I am still off work. I can't face the thought of teaching a full day. I don't think I can do it without getting exhausted and overwhelmed again. This is so unlike me. I love my job. Got a massive bloody headache and puked up my tea this morning too. Lol! My little list of moaning! Sorry x feeling sorry for myself and guilty for being at home at the same time!


----------



## pebbie1

Awe passion, sorry to hear that :( 
Don't go in if you're not ready though. Relax and go back after the Xmas hols if you're ready for it.

I know, 1 week till Xmas and I have been so stupidly exhausted and stuff that I still have ALL the Xmas shopping to do :( So Friday ill get stuff and Saturday my daughters stuff. I know what to get for everyone though so hopefully I finish quickly lol


----------



## OmiOmen

I am sorry to hear you are still feeling bad passion.

My consultant appointment in on the 9th of January where they will tell me how many checks I will have to have and talk about a VBAC. I will be glad to know where I stand a bit more. 

I am doing a degree in Sociology. 

I can not believe how quickly Christmas has come around this year. We have all the gifts now except half of DS's. We split DS's budget between toy and a new bedroom and the bedroom stuff will not be here until the 27th even though it said the 20th when we ordered! We have a huge pile of Thorntons chocolate that we have already started digging into and all that is left is the food shopping on the 23rd.


----------



## charbaby

I have felt baby move so much the last few days its amazing! and even better the fact I know all is ok in there :D x


----------



## CLH_X3

Same here!


----------



## charbaby

Yay i'm a 18 weeker :)


----------



## charbaby

CLH_X3 said:


> Same here!

It's so great isn't it :D


----------



## pebbie1

Yay! Were sweet potatoes now lol :)


----------



## charbaby

I am already wondering what we are next week Lol??? x


----------



## pebbie1

Next week were mangos and then bananas!
They're all here 
https://m.thebump.com/pregnancy/pregnancy-tools/articles/how-big-is-baby.aspx?MsdVisit=1


----------



## passion4shoes

I am trying to drink loads of milk this week as baby's bone are calcifying!

Feeling a bit better today, thanks everyone. 

Does it make anyone else cringe at the thought of how much money we spend at Christmas? I keep thinking about all the essential baby items I could be buying instead. I enjoy Christmas but it is a bit ridiculous.


----------



## charbaby

pebbie1 said:


> Next week were mangos and then bananas!
> They're all here
> https://m.thebump.com/pregnancy/pregnancy-tools/articles/how-big-is-baby.aspx?MsdVisit=1

Ohhh bananas sounds exciting!! I will have a look at the list x


----------



## charbaby

passion4shoes said:


> I am trying to drink loads of milk this week as baby's bone are calcifying!
> 
> Feeling a bit better today, thanks everyone.
> 
> Does it make anyone else cringe at the thought of how much money we spend at Christmas? I keep thinking about all the essential baby items I could be buying instead. I enjoy Christmas but it is a bit ridiculous.

Me and my o/h both have stupidly big familys so xmas is extra expensive! I always start buying small bits for family in the Jan sales otherwise I would be skint near xmas! I Probably spend to much on kids but I wouldn't have it any other way. I am defo looking forward to it all being over so we can focus on buying baby things :D


----------



## charbaby

Just looking at that list and I remember getting really excited about being a lime! That seems so long ago now!!


----------



## Little Ducky

Morning ladies! I'm still an onion :p 

I've reeeeeeeeeally had enough of MS now, I lost count yesterday how many times I was sick, its all getting a bit much. I've got my late appointment with the midwife today, so I might mention it to her, I was hoping to be feeling much better by now :(


----------



## pebbie1

charbaby said:


> passion4shoes said:
> 
> 
> I am trying to drink loads of milk this week as baby's bone are calcifying!
> 
> Feeling a bit better today, thanks everyone.
> 
> Does it make anyone else cringe at the thought of how much money we spend at Christmas? I keep thinking about all the essential baby items I could be buying instead. I enjoy Christmas but it is a bit ridiculous.
> 
> Me and my o/h both have stupidly big familys so xmas is extra expensive! I always start buying small bits for family in the Jan sales otherwise I would be skint near xmas! I Probably spend to much on kids but I wouldn't have it any other way. I am defo looking forward to it all being over so we can focus on buying baby things :DClick to expand...

Oh's parents moved to France this year and his sisters aren't around for Xmas so were only going to Holland to visit my family. It saves is on present costs!
I need to stop myself from not buying the entire Toys R Us for my daughter and my niece! lol


----------



## pebbie1

Little Ducky said:


> Morning ladies! I'm still an onion :p
> 
> I've reeeeeeeeeally had enough of MS now, I lost count yesterday how many times I was sick, its all getting a bit much. I've got my late appointment with the midwife today, so I might mention it to her, I was hoping to be feeling much better by now :(

That's not good :(
Maybe she can give you something for the sickness. 
Xxx


----------



## LadyRoy

pebbie1 said:


> Little Ducky said:
> 
> 
> Morning ladies! I'm still an onion :p
> 
> I've reeeeeeeeeally had enough of MS now, I lost count yesterday how many times I was sick, its all getting a bit much. I've got my late appointment with the midwife today, so I might mention it to her, I was hoping to be feeling much better by now :(
> 
> That's not good :(
> Maybe she can give you something for the sickness.
> XxxClick to expand...

Definitely get some tablets - they helped me feel human again!


----------



## Little Ducky

I think asking for some tablets, even if its just over the Christmas period, so that I can try not to feel too horrendous on the big day, would be sensible.
Does anyone know, can the midwife prescribe these, or would I need to make an appointment to see my GP?


----------



## passion4shoes

That is horrible you are still being sick! Do you feel well inbetween the vomiting? I didn't know anything about medication for ms. 

Next week a mango! I remember being excited about being a raspberry. BAbies are getting bigger!! I am feeling movement and nudges every day now. One more bloody thing to worry about when baby is quiet! 

Do you think it is all going faster now? Those first twelve weeks went really slowly!

I really want bubba to be born in may but I have a feeling it might be June. I was 10 days over last time.


----------



## charbaby

How much do you all spend on your kids and family members for xmas?


----------



## pebbie1

I so agree! Hardly felt bubba yesterday so got worried. But this morning it was wriggling away lol
For me the worst bit was first tri. I find things are going really quickly now!


----------



## CLH_X3

Sort about £50 each on mum n dad, £60 on my brother £20 on his gf, about £200 on faith, £20 on my auntie, £10 on her husband, about £15 each on nan and grandad 

And £10 on friends kids! 

Nightmare! 

*****

I think il give birth in may I was only 2 days over last time and think it be similar this time ? 

Will anyone else be taking raspberry leaf tea? Capsules?


----------



## charbaby

CLH_X3 said:


> Sort about £50 each on mum n dad, £60 on my brother £20 on his gf, about £200 on faith, £20 on my auntie, £10 on her husband, about £15 each on nan and grandad
> 
> And £10 on friends kids!
> 
> Nightmare!
> 
> *****
> 
> I think il give birth in may I was only 2 days over last time and think it be similar this time ?
> 
> Will anyone else be taking raspberry leaf tea? Capsules?

I am thinking May aswell as I went over 4 days with son and 3 weeks early with daughter.
I am glad me and my friends don't buy for each other the family costs enough x


----------



## pebbie1

I will start my raspberry leaf tea as soon as my ticker says 34 weeks!
I had it with my daughter and I dilated from 2-8cm in half an hour! So absolutely the tea for me again :)


----------



## CLH_X3

I started at 32 weeks last time


----------



## OmiOmen

I have only just moved up to an onion today. I had my midwife appointment this morning and she picked up the heartbeat on the Doppler too.



charbaby said:


> How much do you all spend on your kids and family members for xmas?

£25 on family members and our minimum budget for DS is £500, last year we spent about £700-800 on him and this year it was just a tad over £600 I think. However this year we spilt the budget between toys and a new bedroom so that he got something practical too.


----------



## charbaby

OmiOmen said:


> I have only just moved up to an onion today. I had my midwife appointment this morning and she picked up the heartbeat on the Doppler too.
> 
> 
> 
> charbaby said:
> 
> 
> How much do you all spend on your kids and family members for xmas?
> 
> £25 on family members and our minimum budget for DS is £500, last year we spent about £700-800 on him and this year it was just a tad over £600 I think. However this year we spilt the budget between toys and a new bedroom so that he got something practical too.Click to expand...

This is similar to us, We spend 25 on adults 15 on kids and then on our 2 we spend between 500-750 each. Started a xmas club now ready for next year because think it will be alot harder to do next year with 3 to buy for :/ x


----------



## CLH_X3

I will spend more next year on faith but she's to young this year so there just no point as it be waste my money. 

Think I'm guna look up raspberry leaf schedule again! I swear near the end I was taking and drinking a fair amount!

Really good thread about RLT 

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...eaf-tea-rlt-evening-primrose-oil-epo-faq.html


----------



## OmiOmen

We will definitely be starting to buy earlier next year with a second child to buy for, it is a scary thought. Although the first Christmas we will probably be spending £100 on LO#2 like we did with DS because there is only so much you can really buy for a 7 month old.


----------



## charbaby

OmiOmen said:


> We will definitely be starting to buy earlier next year with a second child to buy for, it is a scary thought. Although the first Christmas we will probably be spending £100 on LO#2 like we did with DS because there is only so much you can really buy for a 7 month old.

Yeah it will be hard to buy for them at that age, As they get older everything gets more expensive! Like 100-200 pound for 1 gift!


----------



## charbaby

CLH_X3 said:


> I will spend more next year on faith but she's to young this year so there just no point as it be waste my money.
> 
> Think I'm guna look up raspberry leaf schedule again! I swear near the end I was taking and drinking a fair amount!
> 
> Really good thread about RLT
> 
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...eaf-tea-rlt-evening-primrose-oil-epo-faq.html

Yeah I never spent this much when mine were your little ones age :D


----------



## OmiOmen

The only thought we had for a bigger gift next year was this but I doubt we will have the room for it. https://www.implay.co.uk/products/Ball-Pool.html

I did not take Raspberry Leaf Tea with DS because I knew I was having a planned c-section and can't this time even though I want a VBAC because apparently you should not take it if you have had a c-section in the past. I just looked at that link and it said it might not be a good idea with high blood pressure too and I am high risk for pre-eclampsia and it says best not to if you have a family history of ovarian cancer (my mum had it and we are unsure why her mum had to have a hysterectomy). So I will not be taking it.


----------



## charbaby

omiomen that looks amazing but no way would I have room in my house for this x


----------



## pebbie1

OmiOmen said:


> The only thought we had for a bigger gift next year was this but I doubt we will have the room for it. https://www.implay.co.uk/products/Ball-Pool.html
> 
> I did not take Raspberry Leaf Tea with DS because I knew I was having a planned c-section and can't this time even though I want a VBAC because apparently you should not take it if you have had a c-section in the past. I just looked at that link and it said it might not be a good idea with high blood pressure too and I am high risk for pre-eclampsia and it says best not to if you have a family history of ovarian cancer (my mum had it and we are unsure why her mum had to have a hysterectomy). So I will not be taking it.

Oh no! Is it really not good to take with pre eclampsia risk? That would mean i cant take it either :(

With Xmas presents, we do £20 on the adults, no budget for my little girl, but not too over the top. I'll start to buy stuff all over the year next year as well.
Did anyone who is on nr2 plan a birth gift for their 1st child? I watched the Kardashian's and Kourtney bought a gift for her son Mason and said it was from his new sister. I found that so cute, so hubby and I are going to do the same and buy our girl a birth present and tell her it's from her new brother/sister. And does anyone feel a bit sad sometimes thinking about you won't be on your own anymore with your first one? I sometimes feel that way and make sure we have as much quality time together as possible!


----------



## charbaby

We brought our son a gift when daughter was born and alot of our friends and family turned up with gifts for him aswel as the baby. I think its really nice and will help with jelousy aswell because must be hard to suddenly have a new baby in the house. We will defo being doing it again this time round


----------



## OmiOmen

It is a great price considering how much soft play stuff can cost but I doubt we will have the room for it. If we move to the house we want there will be a playroom in the conservatory but I doubt there would still be enough room. But it would be nice.

It just says with high blood pressure so not sure how much of a risk it would be on the off chance you get pre-eclampsia again. I just have a few too many of the 'don't take if' on the list to risk it.

I had not thought about a gift for DS, I guess it might depend on if I am early because DS's birthday is on the 4th of May. I really worry about it not just being the two of us any more. He is very used to the only child lifestyle.


----------



## CLH_X3

Il be buying my lo a gift from the baby! All wrapped up for when she comes and visits me in the hospital! They say its also important that the first time your lo sees you after the birth to not be holding the new baby so the baby will be in her little crib thing with the present next to her or him! Or if I can go straight home il put the present in the baby's car seat!

I'm also going to ask people that bring gifts that they can spend a few £ less on the baby and buy faith a little something so she's not left out!


----------



## OmiOmen

Does anyone else on team yellow feel like no one is excited about the 20 scan because your not finding out the gender? We found out with DS and family and friends just seemed more excited about the scan knowing they would find out the gender. :shrug: I am just as excited as last time and am really looking forward to just talking to the consultant to see what my plan of care is.


----------



## charbaby

So glad school finishes Friday 2 more days of early mornings then lots of lye in's till 7th Jan :D And that's the day of my scan aswell :D


----------



## babyface15

hi everyone!! trying to catch up here sorry if i missed anyone :)
yay on the sweet potatoes and onions, I also remember thinking a raspberry was so big!

passion thanks for the milk tip and I agree about time moving faster now. I felt like I was in a time warp in the first tri but now everything seems top be progressing so much quicker :)

ducky so sorry about Ms, I hope the pills make you feel better quick.

clh yes on the raspberry leaf tea. I used to drink it during my periods and I picked a whole bunch of wild leaves this summer that i'm saving now :)

char great idea on the gift for your lo. i'm taking the same holidays as you!! it's going to be amazing!!


----------



## charbaby

babyface15 said:


> hi everyone!! trying to catch up here sorry if i missed anyone :)
> yay on the sweet potatoes and onions, I also remember thinking a raspberry was so big!
> 
> passion thanks for the milk tip and I agree about time moving faster now. I felt like I was in a time warp in the first tri but now everything seems top be progressing so much quicker :)
> 
> ducky so sorry about Ms, I hope the pills make you feel better quick.
> 
> clh yes on the raspberry leaf tea. I used to drink it during my periods and I picked a whole bunch of wild leaves this summer that i'm saving now :)
> 
> char great idea on the gift for your lo. i'm taking the same holidays as you!! it's going to be amazing!!

Yay I love xmas holidays :D x


----------



## pebbie1

OmiOmen said:


> Does anyone else on team yellow feel like no one is excited about the 20 scan because your not finding out the gender? We found out with DS and family and friends just seemed more excited about the scan knowing they would find out the gender. :shrug: I am just as excited as last time and am really looking forward to just talking to the consultant to see what my plan of care is.

We didn't find out with our daughter and I think a lot of people expect us to fin out this time round. But we're still not doing it. My mum is the worst! She really wants to know the gender!!! Tough though as we are definitely not finding out. 
It's getting hard though as my scan is next week. I remember last time during the scan the woman asked "if she had to look for something specific". It took me 10 seconds before I managed to say no! 

Today at 1.30 I'm finally meeting with my consultant. I'm really happy it's finally here and I get some answers to my questions.
X


----------



## OmiOmen

My scan is just under 3 weeks away and I am having doubts about staying on team yellow. Half of me still really wants to buy half of me wants to know but I am not sure why.

I hope the appointment goes well. Let me know what they say.


----------



## Little Ducky

Morning ladies! 

Heard the baby's heartbeat yesterday, it was awesome! I've now officially switched midwife and have all my dates lined up, so I know when I need to go back and see her again, so no confusion now :p 
Off to see the dr about the anti sickness pill this afternoon, so fingers crossed he gives me a prescription :)

Whats everyone up to today? All ready for crimbo?


----------



## pebbie1

Great stuff! Glad you got your appointments sorted now :)
Hope the GP gives you the tablets, but can't see why not so hope they start working soon!

I'm planning loads of relaxing today after my hospital visit as daughter is in nursery and I'm off so I get some me time lol


----------



## babyface15

awesome little ducky! omni there are some good threads here on team yellow benefits if you need a reminder :) 

pebbie i'm sure you mentioned plenty but what are you seeing the consultant for? was it pe? good luck hun

my very first scan is tomorrow and i'm so excited!!!! only one more day omg!!!


----------



## babyface15

today is my last day of work before, my long holiday break woo! just trying to get through the day as quick as possible so I can be at my scan and on holidays :)


----------



## OmiOmen

Good luck at the scan babyface15. Over 18 weeks is a long time for a first scan, no wonder you are excited!


----------



## pebbie1

Awww jealous! I have to work Monday and Tuesday :( Then I'm off till the 7th of January. So next Thursday were travelling to my family in Holland and I can't wait!!

Babyface15 yep, seeing the consultant as I had pe with my daughter. I've had so many questions, scenarios etc in my head so I'm really glad I'm seeing her today. She performed gynea surgery on me twice as well, so I sort of "know her" as I've seen her loads which I really like as she's lovely :)
Can't believe you had to wait till 18 weeks for a scan!!! Mad. Enjoy seeing your bubba! Is that the only scan you'll get then or do you get more?
I have my second (and last) scan next week and then I'll have to wait till baby is born


----------



## charbaby

pebbie1 said:


> Awww jealous! I have to work Monday and Tuesday :( Then I'm off till the 7th of January. So next Thursday were travelling to my family in Holland and I can't wait!!
> 
> Babyface15 yep, seeing the consultant as I had pe with my daughter. I've had so many questions, scenarios etc in my head so I'm really glad I'm seeing her today. She performed gynea surgery on me twice as well, so I sort of "know her" as I've seen her loads which I really like as she's lovely :)
> Can't believe you had to wait till 18 weeks for a scan!!! Mad. Enjoy seeing your bubba! Is that the only scan you'll get then or do you get more?
> I have my second (and last) scan next week and then I'll have to wait till baby is born

omg cant believe you have to work xmas day! I couldn't imagine that :/


----------



## charbaby

babyface15 said:


> awesome little ducky! omni there are some good threads here on team yellow benefits if you need a reminder :)
> 
> pebbie i'm sure you mentioned plenty but what are you seeing the consultant for? was it pe? good luck hun
> 
> my very first scan is tomorrow and i'm so excited!!!! only one more day omg!!!

Yay for scan tomorrow what time is it? xxx


----------



## pebbie1

charbaby said:


> pebbie1 said:
> 
> 
> Awww jealous! I have to work Monday and Tuesday :( Then I'm off till the 7th of January. So next Thursday were travelling to my family in Holland and I can't wait!!
> 
> Babyface15 yep, seeing the consultant as I had pe with my daughter. I've had so many questions, scenarios etc in my head so I'm really glad I'm seeing her today. She performed gynea surgery on me twice as well, so I sort of "know her" as I've seen her loads which I really like as she's lovely :)
> Can't believe you had to wait till 18 weeks for a scan!!! Mad. Enjoy seeing your bubba! Is that the only scan you'll get then or do you get more?
> I have my second (and last) scan next week and then I'll have to wait till baby is born
> 
> omg cant believe you have to work xmas day! I couldn't imagine that :/Click to expand...

I know :( If I'm lucky I won't start till 5pm.


----------



## charbaby

I would pull a sickie!! :)


----------



## pebbie1

Ahahahahaha I wish! They'd be straight onto me lol
It was either work Xmas or NYE. So I picked Xmas as I'm still off boxing day and then have my scan the 27th and then off till the 7th so I can have off longer which means be with my family longer. They're all waiting with their Xmas meal until we arrive so we celebrate Xmas a few days later :)9


----------



## charbaby

I still need to do my xmas food shop I am dreading it this weekend the supermarkets are going to be super busy!


----------



## OmiOmen

You never know. One year we went to Sainsburys on Christmas eve and it was really quite! We shop online at Tesco now, last Christmas they brought everything but we have order it for the 23rd so we can pop out if they miss anything.

We have our chocolate in already, more than I have ever seen outside of a shop! We have the gifts wrapped so now we just need the food on the 23rd. Oh and DS's bedroom which is going to be late on the 27th.


----------



## charbaby

I am either going to go sat or sun, o/h is a baker at Asda and he says there busiest day in the year is the Sat before xmas so I'm thinking leave it till sunday and go first thing in the morning when it opens?


----------



## OmiOmen

I think that is a good plan. The morning is normally the best, quieter and normally better stock.


----------



## charbaby

OmiOmen said:


> I think that is a good plan. The morning is normally the best, quieter and normally better stock.

I am hoping on the fact loads of people go out sat night and are hanging sun morning lol :haha::haha:


----------



## pebbie1

Sat at the hospital waiting for the consultant. Taking ages!! Nurse checked bp and its up 148/84. :(


----------



## OmiOmen

They tend not to tell me my BP this time, I think they think it will make it worse. :dohh:

I hope it goes well. I can not wait until mine to get some answers.


----------



## charbaby

Least you two know why your seeing your consultant, I have mine same day as scan but not even sure why, A few people have said maybe its because I had Op to help get pregnant but I'll have to wait and see. Two weeks Monday!!! Can't wait :D


----------



## Little Ducky

Hope all went OK at the hospital Pebie!

I did my xmas food shop last night, it was carnage in Tesco's but at least its done now. My husband would have been deeply upset if he didn't get his christmas eve gammon this year :p


----------



## pebbie1

OmiOmen said:


> They tend not to tell me my BP this time, I think they think it will make it worse. :dohh:
> 
> I hope it goes well. I can not wait until mine to get some answers.

It's probably a good thing! This made me sooooo worried now :(
So I got sent home and am put on aspirin now. I'm having bp taken again next week after my scan, then at 25 weeks with my mw and then again at 28 weeks with the consultant. And we'll take it from there she said. Very very worried now. 
On the plus side, she listened to the babies heartbeat which was great. I haven't got a Doppler so hearing the heartbeat is a welcome treat :)
On the downside she did say my job can have a very negative influence on my bp. So I'll need to sit down with hr and see if they can transfer me to a different position.
X


----------



## passion4shoes

They have to move you to something else. Hopefully they will move you to a position that doesn't work on xmas day! Did the consultant give you a letter to show them? Did you mention work weren't being exactly supportive?

I am back at work today. Thankfully my work have been amazing. I am still having dizzy moments but am putting it down to having been sat on my arse for 7 days!! Really missing the gym and can't wait to put on my new maternity cossie for a swim. I have never been swimming whilst pregnant so looking forward to it.

How did your doctor appointment go Ducky? Did they give you anything for the ms?

Omi - when do you have your consultant appointment?

The good thing about going to the inlaws for xmas is that we don't need to do the big shop. I have only done it once and it was hellish!

Char - you should just give your hubby the list to fetch it all from work! I am sure he would say that is a great idea!

Was it babyface who had a scan recently? How did it go?

Sorry this is so long - lots to catch up on!

(Raspberry leaf tea and EPoil is on my calender/ Usually spend £500 on LO/ will be making the baby a present from my 14 year old about my pregnancy with him. It's a little fabric book with pictures of my eldest's scan photos all about baby's big brother)


----------



## OmiOmen

Pebble, I am sorry you have started to in into the red zone a bit. I would say try not to worry because it will only make it worse but I know it is not that simple. I really hope that your job will move you to something better on your BP.

Passion, my consultant appointment is on the 9th right after my 20 week scan.


----------



## pebbie1

Thanks ladies! Like the consultant said: we'll take it as it comes.
Hr was really good when I had a meeting with the hr manager so I'm more confident he'll do anything he can to help.
I'm so looking forward to my scan next week. I've started to feel little kicks as well which is so cute :)
I need to do Xmas shopping tomorrow and we'll be getting the food shop in Sunday morning as well.
X


----------



## charbaby

Sorry to hear bout your bp pebbie fxd all will be ok x

Passion there is noway o/h would cope with the size of shopping list I have wrote for our xmas shop! Lol and I also have to take my nan with me because she would like to get a few bits also :D x


----------



## babyface15

I'm so sorry about your high bp hun hopefully things will get better once you have work sorted out!

I know it's sooo long! apparently they only do them sooner here if there is an issue or if you are unsure of your dates (didn't know that at the time) i was really annoyed at first by how long we had to wait but can't believe I'm almost there now :)


----------



## charbaby

babyface15 said:


> I'm so sorry about your high bp hun hopefully things will get better once you have work sorted out!
> 
> I know it's sooo long! apparently they only do them sooner here if there is an issue or if you are unsure of your dates (didn't know that at the time) i was really annoyed at first by how long we had to wait but can't believe I'm almost there now :)

Will they do dating at this scan or just go by your dates? Thats why we have 2 in UK because they date the pregnancy at 12 weeks then check all is ok at 20 week. x


----------



## charbaby

Morning all! Hope you are all well :D
4 days till xmas!!!!!! super excited here.


----------



## OmiOmen

Not long until Christmas at all now at all. :xmas12:

I am off to view a house in a few house so I hope it goes well. It looks really nice so I need to try not to be blinded by that when looking at the size of the third bedroom. I wanted LO#2 to have a double size room too but if we move into this one s/he won't.


----------



## charbaby

Yeah all houses in my area have 2 decent sized double bedrooms but the 3rd is a small box room x


----------



## pebbie1

Morning ladies!
Today is the day of Christmas shopping. Hope it's not too busy but I know what I need so hopefully it's not too bad :)

Good luck with house viewing today OmiOmen. Hope the 3rd room is a decent size. X


----------



## Little Ducky

Good luck with your christmas shopping Pebbie! You're braver than me :p 

So, I went to see my GP yesterday, and she signed me off work with something called Hyperemesis Gravidarum, which is apparently why I am still being so sick.
Trouble is, I can't be off work, especially not now. She wrote me a certificate, but I just can't take any time off, so Im still in work today and will have to be all over christmas and the new year. Will take some time off after that if I need to.

The dr also prescribed me some tablets to take at night to help witht he sickness, but Im worried about taking them :(


----------



## babyface15

Will they do dating at this scan or just go by your dates? Thats why we have 2 in UK because they date the pregnancy at 12 weeks then check all is ok at 20 week. x[/QUOTE]

I'm not sure! The dr said this one is an anatomy scan, but also said she expects I'll find out my dates are right on. I don't think dating is as acurate this far along, I guess they're really taking my word on when my lmp was :haha: 
we only have public health here so there's usually a bit of a backlog on services. But if i needed a us for some reason I would be seen immediately. Is it only public health in the uk too? 12 week us would have been nice. Next time I will have had no idea when lmp was!! Lol!


----------



## charbaby

We get NHS which is paid for by what we get taxed from our wages or free (if you are on benefits) Im not sure what public health is but I think it might be similar, You can have private health care in the UK which you pay for if you have the money and don't like waiting for the NHS, sometimes waiting list can be very long if on NHS


----------



## pebbie1

WOOHOOOOO! I just went to pick up a turkey from work (Xmas gift) and I looked at the rota and I'm off next week! Turns out there are no bookings in the hotel so they'll only let 2 people a day work to cover between 10.00 and 23.00 and seen as that would be too much for me they've given me off. So I won't be back till the 7th of Jan. heaven!!!!!!!!


----------



## pebbie1

Little Ducky said:


> Good luck with your christmas shopping Pebbie! You're braver than me :p
> 
> So, I went to see my GP yesterday, and she signed me off work with something called Hyperemesis Gravidarum, which is apparently why I am still being so sick.
> Trouble is, I can't be off work, especially not now. She wrote me a certificate, but I just can't take any time off, so Im still in work today and will have to be all over christmas and the new year. Will take some time off after that if I need to.
> 
> The dr also prescribed me some tablets to take at night to help witht he sickness, but Im worried about taking them :(

Oh Ducky, that's not good :(
There's loads of people taking meds against sickness. It's probably better to take them and feel better and keep food and vitamins down, than throwing up all the time. If your GP prescribes it, it'll be fine. I got iron tablets and now aspirin as well. I worried but then it is a professional prescribing something that's better for you and that'll make you feel better.
X


----------



## babyface15

ah yes I think its similar. we have medicare which we are heavily taxed for lol! under Canada health act there has to universal access so no private care. we get private insurance for things like dental, massage, physio etc. but everyone has to use public doctor and hospital services! the equal access thing is very big here although some people argue it would free up resources to allow private health care providers. the counter-argument is that we'd end up with a two tiered system with all the good services and doctors going to those who could afford private insurance! does that happen in UK?

congrats on the wonderful break pebbie woohoo!!


----------



## babyface15

pebbie I'm doing most of my Christmas shopping today too!! we must be crazy. good luck hun


----------



## pebbie1

babyface15 said:


> pebbie I'm doing most of my Christmas shopping today too!! we must be crazy. good luck hun

Absolutely nuts!! Worst is I'm getting daughters Xmas presents tomorrow morning. Trying to imagine being in a massive toy store tomorrow...... :( lol. She's worth it though!


----------



## babyface15

ducky I read into the tablets when my doctor thought I might have hg. turned out to be a stomach virus though but I decided to take them. they are approved for pg women and if you're that sick you can't eat to keep your strength up. I hope you feel better soon xoxo


----------



## charbaby

Pebbie thats great news bet your so happy x


----------



## charbaby

Babyface waiting on your message bout scan :D xx


----------



## OmiOmen

Little Ducky, I am sorry about the Hyperemesis Gravidarum. I had it until the 4th month with DS and it is really not nice. 

Good luck to all of you doing Christmas shopping today. 

The viewing went well. The house was really nice and we have the paper work to fill in so hopefully we will get it. The third bedroom is small so we would need to downsize the nursery idea but we can work with it. We can get 4-5 bedroomed house in budget in the search area we have but they are not as nice. The garden is huge and has 3 different patio areas, a brick shed and a summer house! DH want to turn the summer house into a 'man room'. :haha:


----------



## babyface15

had my ultrasound! it was so amazing!! the baby was looking wonderful and we got some beautiful 3d pics of the face I'll post tonight!! I was in tears the whole time :cloud9:


----------



## pebbie1

Awwwww amazing! It must be so emotional to finally see your baby after 18 weeks. Did you find out the gender?


----------



## OmiOmen

I am glad that everything went well babyface15.


----------



## OmiOmen

:happydance: I just had 3-4 massive kicks, maybe more like a lot of movement from one side to the other. You could actually feel it a bit on the outside which I did not expect yet. DS put his hand on my belly and waited and got to feel the third one. Before I got chance to ask if he felt it he grinned and said "The baby is nice and strong." and then he felt the 4th one a little and said I should call a doctor! :haha:


----------



## Little Ducky

Morning all!

BF congrats on your scan, must have been amazing for you :)

I have a crazy busy day today, the farrier is coming out to my horses, then its round two at the clinic for a second attempt to tell the baby's sex, and then Im off to London to see Olympia! Very excited for that, its my favourite show :D


----------



## CLH_X3

Had my Xmas meal last night, was pretty crap! Pregnant and big party's don't mix! 

Going Clarks village today shopping! Going to be manic I think! 

For those of you who don't know what Clarks is its just a name for a retail park that's and outlet so got some good bargains!


----------



## pebbie1

Little Ducky said:


> Morning all!
> 
> BF congrats on your scan, must have been amazing for you :)
> 
> I have a crazy busy day today, the farrier is coming out to my horses, then its round two at the clinic for a second attempt to tell the baby's sex, and then Im off to London to see Olympia! Very excited for that, its my favourite show :D

Ohhh exciting! Hope baby shows you now :)

CLH have fun shopping! I cancelled the shopping yesterday as it was raining and decided I'd go today. Not such a great idea because its absolutely chucking it down!
But... I went to the local retail park and managed to do ALL my Xmas shopping in 52 minutes. I hate shopping so I was very very pleased with that. Can't wait for Xmas day now!!!!
X


----------



## babyface15

Thanks so much girls.. I'm still over the moon here! I feel so connected to the baby now :) I can't believe my hospital did 3d pics. They let us sit and watch the baby move about for a few minutes in "4d", what a wonderful experience. I'm going to figure out how to post some pics! :)


----------



## babyface15

OK here's my precious little baby!! Also, I may not fit into this thread anymore because I was moved to an edd of May 13. Hope you'll still have me <3

Oh and we stayed team yellow!! Really excited about it!!

Look at that SMILE!!!!!! :)


----------



## babyface15

May have figured it out, bear with me! https://i1308.photobucket.com/albums/s601/susk9/babynbump_zps4f8a2d00.jpg


----------



## pebbie1

babyface15 said:


> OK here's my precious little baby!! Also, I may not fit into this thread anymore because I was moved to an edd of May 13. Hope you'll still have me <3
> 
> Oh and we stayed team yellow!! Really excited about it!!
> 
> Look at that SMILE!!!!!! :)

Your part of us ladies so of course we'll still have you!!
X


----------



## pebbie1

Awwwwwwwwwww gorgeous!!!!! How incredible that that little cutie is in your tummy!! Very cute
X


----------



## babyface15

Aww thanks Pebbie <3 Feels great to have a wonderful bunch of ladies like you to share this journey with :)


----------



## charbaby

Arhhhhhhhhhh babyface what amazing scan pics!!! xxxx


----------



## babyface15

Thanks so much! The tech said I was lucky baby was lying that way :D


----------



## NatalieBelle

Blah trips to town always end with me extremely exhausted. Baby is all bouncy of course cause of the movement mommy has to do, but goodness. Anyways, main question is. Did anyone else or does anyone else have a sore belly button during 19 weeks. Cause my goodness. When I gently push it, its like a light sore pain/pressure pain.


----------



## pebbie1

Mine sometimes does but it's worse when I'm constipated :)
I think I'm getting spd again. My public bone and right groin hurt so bad.


----------



## charbaby

Morning ladies :D
This thread is over 800 posts already!! Lol
Off to do my xmas food shop this morning! Must be mad leaving it till now but oh well has to be done now lol x


----------



## pebbie1

Morning! Were going to get the final things as well. Good luck!
X


----------



## CLH_X3

Iv got all my Xmas shopping! I just need 2 cards which I'm guna have to get today!

Quick q - how much weight had everyone put on since you found out your pregnant? 

I got pregnant while on holiday so put on a few pounds there and then come back foun out I was preg so never really had time to lose it, feel like I put on loads cuz of that! Since holiday alone and since I found out I was pregnant 6.5lbs!!!!!! 

Everytime I get on the scales it's going up!!


----------



## OmiOmen

I have my food shopping coming today after 1pm. We did it online so if some things are missing we will have to pop out and get them elsewhere. Last year we got everything so hopefully we will be lucky. 

I don't weigh myself so I have no idea.


----------



## pebbie1

OmiOmen said:


> I have my food shopping coming today after 1pm. We did it online so if some things are missing we will have to pop out and get them elsewhere. Last year we got everything so hopefully we will be lucky.
> 
> I don't weigh myself so I have no idea.

Love it! Hope everything is complete for you so you can just relax today :)


----------



## Little Ducky

Well I had my gender re scan yesterday and, its a boy!
They told us last week they thought it was a girl so we were slightly shocked :)
Everything seems to be fine though, he was active & growing as he should be!


----------



## pebbie1

Little Ducky said:


> Well I had my gender re scan yesterday and, its a boy!
> They told us last week they thought it was a girl so we were slightly shocked :)
> Everything seems to be fine though, he was active & growing as he should be!

Awwwwww congratulations!!!! The first end of May boy :)
X


----------



## CLH_X3

Little Ducky said:


> Well I had my gender re scan yesterday and, its a boy!
> They told us last week they thought it was a girl so we were slightly shocked :)
> Everything seems to be fine though, he was active & growing as he should be!

Congratulations, is that te sex you kinda wanted?

******

Also I'm so sure I'm having a girl iv bought 6 girl next sleepsuits on eBay for £7 posted! There all first size, up to 1 month which means they wouldn't have much wear, iv actually bought a sleepsuit in the disney store for a girl too! 

Garentee it be a boy now!


----------



## Little Ducky

Oh we wern't fussed either way! We just wanted a healthy baby and so far it seems we have been blessed eith one :D 
Gender is neither here nor there, we're just happy to know so that we can start planning :D


----------



## CLH_X3

Little Ducky said:


> Oh we wern't fussed either way! We just wanted a healthy baby and so far it seems we have been blessed eith one :D
> Gender is neither here nor there, we're just happy to know so that we can start planning :D

Glad ur happy :) can't wait to my scan! Not til 7th jan tho! But in that time we have Xmas, new year and my birthday on the 3rd!


----------



## charbaby

CLH_X3 said:


> Iv got all my Xmas shopping! I just need 2 cards which I'm guna have to get today!
> 
> Quick q - how much weight had everyone put on since you found out your pregnant?
> 
> I got pregnant while on holiday so put on a few pounds there and then come back foun out I was preg so never really had time to lose it, feel like I put on loads cuz of that! Since holiday alone and since I found out I was pregnant 6.5lbs!!!!!!
> 
> Everytime I get on the scales it's going up!!

I couldnt eat much in the first 8 weeks so lost 6lb but put that back on now plus and extra 2lb so 2lb weight gain for me so far x


----------



## charbaby

Little Ducky said:


> Well I had my gender re scan yesterday and, its a boy!
> They told us last week they thought it was a girl so we were slightly shocked :)
> Everything seems to be fine though, he was active & growing as he should be!

Congrats on the boy :D x


----------



## charbaby

CLH_X3 said:


> Little Ducky said:
> 
> 
> Oh we wern't fussed either way! We just wanted a healthy baby and so far it seems we have been blessed eith one :D
> Gender is neither here nor there, we're just happy to know so that we can start planning :D
> 
> Glad ur happy :) can't wait to my scan! Not til 7th jan tho! But in that time we have Xmas, new year and my birthday on the 3rd!Click to expand...

2 weeks tomorrow till our scans!!!! xx


----------



## charbaby

Well home from xmas food shop and wasn't to bad at all, we got there for when the doors opened and did our shop and was back in the car all with in an hour! was getting really busy by the time we was finished tho so glad we went early


----------



## pebbie1

Shopping done here as well! Woohooooo! It was really busy and the car park was full so I quickly ran in and did the shop whilst hubby and daughter waited in the car. 
My scan is Thursday. Awwwwww can't wait :)


----------



## charbaby

It's so nice to be done! I can finally relax and just wait for the hectic day to get here :D


----------



## babyface15

Congrats on your little boy!! :)how exciting! I have to go to the grocery store this morning as well and walmart tonight. Wish me luck ladies lol! 
Anyone else extra happy this Christmas? It's so nice to be in second tri of pregnancy over Christmas :)


----------



## pebbie1

I'm really happy! It is the first Xmas ever in our own home and I love being in second tri and being able to feel the baby move. It's so nice and comforting :)


----------



## Benim

Hi everyone. Hope you all doing o.k. Have a great day shopping for Christmas :)


----------



## pebbie1

Benim said:


> Hi everyone. Hope you all doing o.k. Have a great day shopping for Christmas :)

Hi! All the Xmas shopping done. I'm so excited for Xmas I can't wait! Can't wait to see my girls face when she sees all the presents under the tree!


----------



## babyface15

pebbie1 said:


> I'm really happy! It is the first Xmas ever in our own home and I love being in second tri and being able to feel the baby move. It's so nice and comforting :)

I know I've been feeling little movements all day! Feels so nice to know the little baby is doing well in there! <3

Christmas shopping all done :) You girls with little children must have a lot of excitement going on at home


----------



## Little Ducky

Morning ladies!

Well, Im at work for a full day today, but the gammon is in the slow cooker, and the presents are under the tree, so at 6pm tonight... Christmas begins! 

How are you all doing? Have a mince pie on me :)


----------



## pebbie1

Yippee!! Its christmas eve! 
We are putting the presens under the tree tonight so when our daughter wakes up tomorrow she'll find the presents. I can't wait! She doesn't get the while Santa thing yet so she probably thinks its her birthday again. Hahahahahha x


----------



## charbaby

Happy Xmas eve everyone!!!! We bring our presents down stairs xmas eve aswell :D
The kids are so excited! There watching Dennis the film at the moment, There are films on all day today which there pleased about. Nothing to do today but chill and relax.


----------



## pebbie1

I'm glad there's lots of films on as its raining again!! Hahahaha


----------



## OmiOmen

They messed up my online order for the food shopping yesterday and would not fix their mistake so we had to do it in person this morning. Thankfully it was not as bad as I though it would be and we got everything we needed (I think).

I hope everyone is set for Christmas and has an enjoyable Christmas time.


----------



## pebbie1

Oh no! Glad it wasn't too bad in the shop.
Hope you have a wonderful Christmas too 
X


----------



## charbaby

Thats the kids fed and bathed and sat in there pjs waiting for bed time. There so excited think there going to take for ever to sleep tonight! x


----------



## CLH_X3

My daughters so young she's out of it n doesn't even know who Santa is!


----------



## pebbie1

Yippee it's Christmas! I'm wide awake and all excited, but my daughter is still asleep!!!!! I hope she wakes up soon as I can't wait to see her face when she sees all the presents under the tree :)

Merry Xmas everyone!! Hope you all have a lovely day.
X


----------



## OmiOmen

I hope everyone has a great Christmas. 

My son has spent the day very excited and loves all his gifts. I decided to post a box of chocolates next door with a note apologising for my son getting drums today. :xmas20:


----------



## charbaby

Haven't had a spare 5 mins to get on here today but finally all is calm, the kids are flat out now after a very exciting and busy day! Congrats on the 19 weeks pebbie :D
19 weeks for me tomorrow!!! How exciting were nearly half way one more week! 
I love seeing the % bit on your ticker!!! 50% soon woo hoo.
Anyway hope you all had a lovely day today xx


----------



## CLH_X3

13 days til my scan! 

Merry Xmas! Faiths in bed and think I better go soon as I'm going to next sale tomorrow!


----------



## pebbie1

Hahahaha when I first put that % ticker on it said 34%! I'm so excited it nearly says 50% and everything after 50 is brilliant!!
Christmas Day was amazing yesterday. Marielle loved all the toys so much and she kept saying Merry Christmas. She also kept walking around with a Peppa Pig backpack she got on her back all day hahahaha.
We had so much food we couldn't even start with the cheeses so we'll be eating that today. Yummy
My scan is tomorrow! I can't believe I'm going to see the baby again. I'll treasure every second because it could be the last scan until baby is born :)
X


----------



## charbaby

I am a mango!!!!!!! looks soooooooooooo good lol x


----------



## CLH_X3

Spent money in the sales ... Haha ..


----------



## pebbie1

Hahaahah love it. Didn't get to doing much more than going for a walk as a visit to the playground and then hubby spent an hour trying to find video from Australia in the attic. It's with my mum, sis and me and my mum really wanted to watch it NYE. It was stashed in the attic somewhere though and hubby has manflu so he wasn't a happy bunny hahaha. I can't get up the attic though!
X


----------



## passion4shoes

Merry Christmas everyone! Sounds like you are all having a pleasurable, yet hectic time. 

Congratulations on all your scans and good luck to those of us coming up! Can't wait to see some pics from tomorrow pebbie. 

I am feeling baby move loads now. It is lovely!

Anyone else treated themselves to s glass of wine/ baileys? Feeling a little naughty.

I hope you all got spoilt rotten by partners and husbands xxxx


----------



## CLH_X3

No alchol here, just shloer for me! Ha 

Good luck with your scan tomorrow pebble


----------



## FaithnHope41

Due May 31st! Finding out the sex on January 7th. :)


----------



## Ely27

had my scan today and ITS A GIRL!!!! TEAM PINK!!!!!!!! I am beyond happy. now i have one of each. EVERYONE said it would be a boy. even on here with predicting with the nub. Ha! lol :) so happy.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20121226_123847.jpg
File size: 27 KB
Views: 1









IMG_20121226_123854.jpg
File size: 28.1 KB
Views: 1









IMG_20121226_123900.jpg
File size: 26.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## OmiOmen

Good luck with the scan today pebble.

Congratulations Ely27, great photos too! Such a cute one of the foot.


----------



## pebbie1

Welcome faithnhope41! Not long to go till your scan :)

Ely27 congratulations on your little girl! How very very cute

My scan is at 11.40 today. I can't wait but I need to pack stuff and the car as we are off to my family in Holland straight after and my hubby is very poorly so looks like I'll be doing the organising AND the driving. Mad 
X


----------



## charbaby

faithnhope your scan is the same day as mine :D
Pebbie bet your excited about scan :D
Hope everyone is doing good.
Babys moving so much now feels great, o/h is still to feel it tho. 6 days till half way mark :D


----------



## Little Ducky

Good luck with scan Pebbie, bet you cant wait!

Charbaby, any idea how far along you need to be for someone to feel the movement from the outside? My husband is desperate to feel him moving!


----------



## pebbie1

Thanks ladies! I'm so excited!! Half an hour to go :)

Ducky, I was around 21-22 weeks when hubby could feel Marielle move and kick. He keeps asking already now if he can feel it hahahahaha.
X


----------



## passion4shoes

Pebbie should be in now!

Gorgeous photos Ely. 

My scan is the 4th. Can't wait to get to 20 weeks. Baby is still really low and I can feel so much movement when I lay on my back. Feels so weird! OH felt baby wriggle but not kick.


----------



## OmiOmen

My scan is on the 9th, so I will be close to one of the last to have one on here I think.

I started to feel moment on the outside about a week ago at just over 17 weeks. It has only happened a few times and each were a bit like crazy, non-stop, movement for 3-4 minutes. DS felt the first lot and then DH managed to get the guts up to feel it (it scares him a bit).


----------



## babyface15

Hello ladies! Merry Christmas!!! :) I've been out of town the past few days visiting with my in-laws. Having a great time. 
It sounds like everyone had a wonderful Christmas :) 

Welcome to the thread faithnhope and congrats on the beautiful baby girl ely!

Can't wait to hear all about your scan Pebbie!!
xxx


----------



## babyface15

I turned into a cantelope since I was last online!!! Ahh that's BIG!!


----------



## Little Ducky

Any news Pebbie? :)


----------



## charbaby

Little Ducky said:


> Good luck with scan Pebbie, bet you cant wait!
> 
> Charbaby, any idea how far along you need to be for someone to feel the movement from the outside? My husband is desperate to feel him moving!

I can't remember but o/h thinks it was around 24 weeks last time but hopefully a bit sooner this time x


----------



## charbaby

Can't wait to hear about your scan pebbie x


----------



## passion4shoes

If I lie on my back and take really deep breaths as I clench my pelvic floor the baby always kicks! I am trying to get the baby to kick by poking my belly but it doesn't work. 

What are we at 20 weeks? How far are you baby face? A cantaloupe sounds huge!


----------



## charbaby

passion4shoes said:


> If I lie on my back and take really deep breaths as I clench my pelvic floor the baby always kicks! I am trying to get the baby to kick by poking my belly but it doesn't work.
> 
> What are we at 20 weeks? How far are you baby face? A cantaloupe sounds huge!

A cantaloupe is 20 weeks


----------



## pebbie1

Hello ladies!
Phew! Had my scan yesterday and then went straight to Holland and I was driving as hubby is ill. So 7 traffic jams and 10 hours later we finally arrived at midnight!!

The scan was great yesterday. First thing baby did was wave at the camera! So cute. And it wasn't lying down, it sat on its bum with its knees pulled up. But after some wriggling around it went to lie on its back.
So I have a low lying placenta so I'm having another scan at 32 weeks to see if it moved. Fingers crossed!!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32 KB
Views: 6


----------



## OmiOmen

I am glad it went well pebbie, hopefully the placenta will have moved by 32 weeks.


----------



## charbaby

Lovely scan pic Pebbie, So excited about mine now want it to hurry up and be here x


----------



## CLH_X3

Iv felt the baby from the outside like once or twice, but that's it... It won't happen til later... Few more weeks! 

Lovely scan pebble! 10 hour drive! Ahh! How was ur little one in the car for that long?! 
Did u see anything to hint the sex? ;)


----------



## pebbie1

CLH we have a car DVD player so she amused herself with movies and Peppa Pig :)
I think it's a boy, but not sure of course ;)
X


----------



## babyface15

I'm 20 weeks!! 

I know I was so surprised!! Sorry to ruin the surprise for any of you ladies ;) 

Things seem to be moving so fast now that they've bumped me up a week




passion4shoes said:


> If I lie on my back and take really deep breaths as I clench my pelvic floor the baby always kicks! I am trying to get the baby to kick by poking my belly but it doesn't work.
> 
> What are we at 20 weeks? How far are you baby face? A cantaloupe sounds huge!


----------



## babyface15

awww pebbie congrats! your lo looks very content in there!! 
Did you stay team yellow?


----------



## pebbie1

Yep, team yellow all the way! :)


----------



## passion4shoes

My scan is Thursday!!! Getting excited now. 

Anyone else think time is flying? Still a mango until Tuesday. 

So what is everyone doing for New Years? I am cuddling up with movies, games, Schloer and my sister. 

Went to a party tonight and lasted an hour. Just couldn't be bothered and all OH's friends were getting on it. Not really my scene at the mo. not missing it at all either!


----------



## babyface15

Hi passion you must be in north America bc we are usually the only ones on at this hour! Your nye plans sound lovely. We're going to a friends house for supper but I would so love to have a nice night where I didn't have to go anywhere! :)


----------



## charbaby

Hi ladies :D
My sister always does a family nye party so were be round there on Monday, she only lives round the corner from me so its nice and easy for us. 
9 days till scan really cant wait for it


----------



## babyface15

oh that's nice char that's its so close. will you take the kids? can't wait to find out if you're having a girl or a boy!!! I'm going to live through the excitement of finding out through you haha

does anyone else feel a little extra big after the holiday season? everyone says I get bigger every day. my sis even said I had a waddle the other day and I'm sure I did! my center of gravity already feels off. Though with all the Christmas festivities I'm sure my baby belly is half food :haha:


----------



## passion4shoes

I seem to be shrinking! Can feel so much movement and kicks though.

I am in England. Still at the OH's parents. Starting to miss being at home a bit now but I remember what a state we left the house in. Finding myself sitting up till 2am watching movies and not getting out of bed untill 11!! Lazy bitch. 

I get what you mean about living the excitement of everyone else's gender reveal!


----------



## charbaby

Yeah will be taking the kids as all the family will have there kids there and all a similar age :D.


----------



## pebbie1

We're celebrating at my sisters as well. Having a great time with my family. 
We're having old fashioned Dutch nibbles and fireworks. Can't wait for it :)

I feel like I'm bigger every day. Since my scan I've been feeling baby loads as well. Must've still been annoyed with all the poking around hahaha


----------



## passion4shoes

What things would be traditional Dutch nibbles? Th only thing I know of are a certain type of cake - not recommended for pregnant ladies though!


----------



## pebbie1

Hahahahaha!
No we're having stuffed eggs, lots of little nibbles and something called oliebollen (literally translated oil balls), which is a dough with raisins in it, and they're fried and then powder sugar over them. You traditionally eat them on NYE and I haven't had them for years as I'm always in the uk. They're lovely as you eat them up in the oven. Yummy!!


----------



## charbaby

My sis does traditional English party food and its amazing lol but I am a big fan of party food could eat it all day everyday


----------



## charbaby

Thought it was about time for another bump update.
Here's mine at 19 weeks 4 days! xx
 



Attached Files:







baby bump 19 weeks 4 days.jpg
File size: 24.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## CLH_X3

Nice bump! 

I would take one but iv ate summit dodgy ad been up all day/night being sick!


----------



## charbaby

Oh no hope you feel better soon!


----------



## OmiOmen

Great bump, charbaby.

I hope you feel better soon CLH.


----------



## babyface15

Aw cute bump hun!! 

Sorry you are sick clh. Seems like everyone around me has some kind of bug. 

Quick question - maybe dumb but is it likely to catch a flu from a baby? We were invited over to a friends for dinner and their baby has a bad fever. I really don't want to catch anything!!


----------



## charbaby

Come on ladies show us your bumps :D x


----------



## OmiOmen

Yes, you could catch the flu form a baby.

I will try and take a bump photo soon. I have a lot of work over the next few days but I will try to get one soon. 

I have started having very vivid dreams now. They started getting worse as the pregnancy goes on. Last night I kept dreaming about Ikea and the night before they were about dwarf, killer, clowns chasing me while I was heavily pregnant. :wacko:


----------



## pebbie1

Awwww those dreams are awful!
I'm so tired and flat out in my mums sofa. Wonder how I'll stay awake till midnight! lol
I'll attach a pic of my bump. It's so round hahahahaha. But it was like my daughters bump was, just a bit higher.
X
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## charbaby

I knew I could rely on u to upload a pic lol. X


----------



## pebbie1

Hahahahaha of course! Sharing is caring lol ;)
My ticker says I'm 50%!! Finally!!!!!!!!!! And I'll be sharing a toast tonight at midnight for being 20 weeks pregnant and that means halfway through the pregnancy! Yay!!!


----------



## charbaby

I know I can't believe were half way already!!! (well 2 days time for me) lol
It has gone super quick for me and I am hoping the next 20 weeks go just as quick!


----------



## CLH_X3

Il try and take a pic today or tomorrow but ATM in bing pestered to tidy up :( as we are hosting a party tonight so house has to be clean!


----------



## OmiOmen

Great bump pebbie! It is nice to see actual bumps on here, it makes me feel better for having one at this point too.

It is probably not something I should admit to to but I will probably be in bed by 9pm. We never make it to midnight and get grumpy when the fireworks wake us up.


----------



## mummyof3babas

just got back from my 20week scan and baby is healthy and a... BOY im so happy this is my 3rd lil guy:) his name will be Trysten Dante Anthony x


----------



## passion4shoes

Congratulations on your little boy xxx

I PROMISE to upload a pic!!


----------



## mummyof3babas

aw thankyou hun:)x


----------



## passion4shoes

I dreamt I gave birth but only the arm came out! Yuck.


----------



## babyface15

wonderful bump pic pebbie, your bump looks like mine I think :) I will take one today when I get dressed! 
congrats on the boy!! what a lovely name :)
passion, what a crappy dream lol! I think I've been too tired to dream lately because I don't remember any.


----------



## CLH_X3

Congrats on the boy, love the name ... I like te first name it's in my top 5, think I'd spell it Tristan though... 

I had a vile dream the other night that my friends daughter was like a zombie and was under the water in the bath staring at me!


----------



## mummyof3babas

aww thankyou and yeh i love the name:) xXx


----------



## charbaby

Congrats on the boy! Hope I will be joining you on team blue only 1 week till my scan x


----------



## OmiOmen

Congratulations on the boy and good scan mummyof3babas.

I hate these creepy dreams. I never had worse dreams when I had DS but this time I am constantly getting them


----------



## charbaby

My two beauty's ready for there new years eve party round my sisters :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







new years eve.jpg
File size: 30.6 KB
Views: 7


----------



## pebbie1

Happy new year ladies!! Hope you all had a good night whether it was at a party or an early night in bed ;)

Awwww they're well cute Char!

Congrats on the boys mama! Very nice and good to hear all is well.


----------



## babyface15

awww well aren't they stylish little cuties!! love it :)

happy new years ladies, wishing you an amazing 2013 xoxo


----------



## charbaby

Happy New Year everyone!!!! Hope you all had a great night :D.
Least we can all wake up hang over free yay for a change LOL.
Well i'm up with the kids o/h is still in bed nursing a hang over not sure when he will rise but got my meat in the oven as cooking family meal today x
Oh yeah 6 days till scan!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Little Ducky

And so the year we'll meet our children has arrived!
Happy new year to you all, I threw up at midnight & then went to sleep haha :D 
Hope you all have a lovely day off today :)


----------



## OmiOmen

You must be getting excited about the scan charbaby! Mine is in 8 days.

Thank you for that Little Ducky, it made me smile!

I was in bed at just after 9pm and then as expected the fireworks woke me up. I now know that my LO#2 can hear noises outside of the womb though, s/he actually woke me up more with some HUGE kicks as the fireworks were going off. Although I am guessing s/he hears them because of how very loud they were and probably can not hear voices much yet.


----------



## babyface15

mm I wish I had some of whatever meat you are cooking char. I'm starving but so lazy dh had me up all night coughing. he's sleeping in the spare room tonight!
haha little ducky I guess at least you weren't throwing up BC you drank too much so that's a plus ;)
we just moved to a new neighbourhood and I swear almost everyone had fireworks. It sounded like we were in a war zone. looked pretty tho :)


----------



## OmiOmen

I am sure everyone here looks for any opportunity to let fireworks off. One person seems to let them off at least once a week...even in the day! You can't even see them properly in the day.:wacko:


----------



## CLH_X3

Hangover free yes but I didn't go to bed til 3am! House party, my oh didn't come to bed til 7am! And most of our friends left at 6am! ... Tireddd !!


----------



## Normajean951

Can I be added in? I am due may 21st :D


----------



## charbaby

Hi normajean welcome :D where are you from? 
Hope all has had a good day. I am off to bed, last nights late night has caught up with me so up im going at 7pm lol x


----------



## passion4shoes

Happy new year! We aren't having dinner today- just chocolate! Still in pj's watching movies. OH feels rough lol!! Hope you all had a lovely evening xx

2 days till scan woo hoo.


----------



## pebbie1

Hi Normajean951 and welcome! You've been added to the list :)

I'm not going to bed too late. Didn't go to bed last night till 2.30am. Daughter awake again at 8, so I need to catch up on sleep. Last day with my family tomorrow and back to blighty on Thursday.


----------



## CLH_X3

In still up, don't even feel that tired, looking foward to my scan on the 7th!!!!!!! Woo! And my bday on the 3rd!


----------



## pebbie1

I'm still up as well! Flat out on the sofa watching the darts lol


----------



## CLH_X3

The darts is in here to, I'm not watching it though .. I'm eating doritos! Yum!


----------



## babyface15

So ladies it looks like I got my first stretchmark. I was wishfully thinking I'd avoid them even though I got a fair number during puberty. Boo!

Hi normajean!!! :)


----------



## passion4shoes

CLH- Do you normally celebrate New Years and your birthday together? We were planning on a party at ours but my friends are all night partyers too, plus the cleaning would be a bit much! 

Baby face- how is the new house? Have you met the neighbours? 

Hi normajean, we share a due date.

Anyone else finding it hard to sleep through the night? I am awake from 4-7. Yuck.


----------



## pebbie1

Yeah! As soon as I wake up in the morning to go to the loo, which is around 5am, I'm wide awake and find it so hard to sleep again! Very tiring :(


----------



## CLH_X3

babyface15 said:


> So ladies it looks like I got my first stretchmark. I was wishfully thinking I'd avoid them even though I got a fair number during puberty. Boo!
> 
> Hi normajean!!! :)

I got loads stretch marks last time, don't really expect to get many new ones unless I go ott with gaining weight!


----------



## pebbie1

CLH_X3 said:


> babyface15 said:
> 
> 
> So ladies it looks like I got my first stretchmark. I was wishfully thinking I'd avoid them even though I got a fair number during puberty. Boo!
> 
> Hi normajean!!! :)
> 
> I got loads stretch marks last time, don't really expect to get many new ones unless I go ott with gaining weight!Click to expand...

I got none last time and none so far this time. I do whack a lot of cream on there every morning and evening. Not sure if it helps but it feels nice to have a smooth bump :)


----------



## charbaby

passion4shoes said:


> CLH- Do you normally celebrate New Years and your birthday together? We were planning on a party at ours but my friends are all night partyers too, plus the cleaning would be a bit much!
> 
> Baby face- how is the new house? Have you met the neighbours?
> 
> Hi normajean, we share a due date.
> 
> Anyone else finding it hard to sleep through the night? I am awake from 4-7. Yuck.

I am waking up early hours for a wee every night it is so annoying. :/


----------



## charbaby

I am 20 weeks today woohoo halfway!!!!!!!! :D
Scan is in 5 days!!! Come on Monday hurry up Im super excited.


----------



## CLH_X3

passion4shoes said:


> CLH- Do you normally celebrate New Years and your birthday together? We were planning on a party at ours but my friends are all night partyers too, plus the cleaning would be a bit much!
> 
> Baby face- how is the new house? Have you met the neighbours?
> 
> Hi normajean, we share a due date.
> 
> Anyone else finding it hard to sleep through the night? I am awake from 4-7. Yuck.

It wasn't a joint party, just a nye party, the mess doesn't bother me as my oh is really helpful clearing it up ... We put out a box of recycling last night (overflowing) 1 bin liner and 4 carrier bags full of beer bottles/cans that people drank ... Aswel as some milk/lemonade bottles! I'm hoping they take it all!


----------



## OmiOmen

Yay for 20 weeks charbaby!

I did not really get any stretch marks with DS but I expect to get some thins time.


----------



## mummyof3babas

i havnt any stretch marks yet either:D and the ones from my boys have dissapered") hopin to not get any though but the way ma tummy is expanding i pretty much doubt that lol x


----------



## charbaby

I got stretch marks with my first but didn't get any extra with 2nd so hoping not to with 3rd


----------



## sasha0430

Hello girls...first I hope everyone had a wonderful holidaysI am new on this thread...I am due on May 29th with our first and during my last u/s at 16w 2d we were told that we will be having little boy :happydance:...I am 19 weeks today and have not felt baby move yet...when does that happen and has it happen to any of you...what did it feel like and where did you feel it and so on


----------



## babyface15

good morning ladies :flower:

passion - I am sooo in love with our new house. It is just perfect for us, we have so much more space than our old place and it's so much closer to work and family :) I haven't met the neighbours yet but dh has and says they are all great!

I'm having terrible sleeps lately too! I am so exhausted!!! I'm thinking about going out to buy a pregnancy pillow today to see if that helps, anyone have any luck with these?? 

Happy cantaloupe week Char :)

As for stretchmarks I have been very bad with the creams. Getting much better now ;)


----------



## Little Ducky

charbaby said:


> I got stretch marks with my first but didn't get any extra with 2nd so hoping not to with 3rd

This is my first and I'm already covered in them. Shouldn't think that it helps with me being over weight though really, but not much I can do about that until baby arrives!


----------



## charbaby

sasha0430 said:


> Hello girls...first I hope everyone had a wonderful holidaysI am new on this thread...I am due on May 29th with our first and during my last u/s at 16w 2d we were told that we will be having little boy :happydance:...I am 19 weeks today and have not felt baby move yet...when does that happen and has it happen to any of you...what did it feel like and where did you feel it and so on

Ive been feeling baby for a few weeks now, at first was just little movements but now its proper kicks. This is my 3rd because your on baby no.1 it will prob be another few weeks x


----------



## babyface15

As promised here are some bump pics! :D 
I have my 5 week "before" pic, my 15 week pic is when I first popped and the 17.5 week is there to show how much bigger its gotten in the past few weeks!!! 

I notice my bump is much bigger in the evening than the morning, anyone else find this?
xoxo

[IMG]https://i1308.photobucket.com/albums/s601/susk9/babynbump_bumps_zps4fead23f.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## charbaby

Lovely bump progress x


----------



## babyface15

sasha0430 said:


> Hello girls...first I hope everyone had a wonderful holidaysI am new on this thread...I am due on May 29th with our first and during my last u/s at 16w 2d we were told that we will be having little boy :happydance:...I am 19 weeks today and have not felt baby move yet...when does that happen and has it happen to any of you...what did it feel like and where did you feel it and so on

Hi there Sasha! Congrats on the little boy :)
When I was first feeling the baby it was usually like little gas pops almost, but in my uterus! Mine tend to be lower down. Last night, I finally started to get strong kicks that made me jump. It's just like someones poking you from the inside. Kind of startling but so lovely :cloud9:


----------



## OmiOmen

Great bump progression babyface15. :thumbup:

I will try and make time to take a bump photo tomorrow. 

Sasha, I think the average time to start feeling movement is between 16-25 weeks and you tend to feel it sooner on your second+, so do not worry that you have not felt anything yet! Everyone is different and things like body shape can affect it. I felt DS and this baby early on (DS 13+1 and this baby 10+3 I had little movements which is really, very, early, I can't remember when big kicks started with DS but this time it was about 17 weeks) and it is nice but at the end of the day it does not really make much difference when it happens. 

For those of you in the UK: Will you be watching the new series of once born every minute tonight? I watched the first season when pregnant with DS and caught up with the rest when broody and WTT for #2. I am looking forward to watching it again while pregnant although I am not sure if I will watch it tonight or on demand tomorrow.


----------



## passion4shoes

How do I upload a photo from the iPad?


----------



## passion4shoes

I am saving OBEM for tomorrow. Looking for hints and tips. Might make a proper list of what I like and don't like. I wish they would do a series based on home births. That would be more helpful to me.


----------



## passion4shoes

Bump at 20 weeks x properly look preggers this week!

Don't know why image is sideways!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32.6 KB
Views: 8


----------



## mummyof3babas

ladiess iv posted this on the toddler section but got no replies this is a question for u mummys with a bab already, ok so my 2 yr old is losing hair like all the front of his hair is nearlly gone:'( my 3 yr old has never had this im calling his doc as i suspect its alepicia:/ any of u experiened this? also his scalp is really dry x


----------



## babyface15

Thanks guys! :)

Beautiful bump Passion!!

What is One Born Every Minute? Is it a documentary? I love documentaries - might try to find it online if it's good!


----------



## OmiOmen

Great bump photo passion4shoes. 

I am sorry mummyof3babas but I am nut sure, I think seeing your GP will probably be best though.

babyface15, one born every minute is a documentary about the labour ward. It is really popular in the UK and a bit different to other pregnancy/baby documentaries.


----------



## charbaby

lovely bump passion! 
I love obem last nights was really good, I watch alot of birth/baby programs all the time but that has to be the best


----------



## CLH_X3

I was trying to watch it! Until my mil came over and chatted through it! :( oh well! .. 

My birthday today yay! Ha ... Not that I'm doing much!


----------



## passion4shoes

Happy birthday to you!!!! Will you get any treats? 

Sorry mummy of 3- I can't help. It could be the natural shedding of baby hair. I have alopecia and have lost all the hair at the back and side of my head. Thankfully the hair on top covers it at the mo. tbh the dr.s were useless. Don't know what causes it, nothing I can do about it etc. let me know if your dr.s are any better x 

I am about to watch OBEM on 4OD. there is an American version too but I prefer the British version (no offence!)

Scan today!!!!!! Very excited. And OH felt the baby kick last night. A good 6/7 times!


----------



## pebbie1

Happy birthday CLH! Hope you ha e a lovey day and not long to go till your scan :)

Passion, your bump looks really similar to mine. I'm lookin forward to hearing what you're having!


----------



## passion4shoes

I am such a dick! Scan is tomorrow! OH had booked time off today - oops! All because I can't read my diary properly. 

24 more hours! Noooooooo.


----------



## charbaby

passion4shoes said:


> I am such a dick! Scan is tomorrow! OH had booked time off today - oops! All because I can't read my diary properly.
> 
> 24 more hours! Noooooooo.

Oh no bet that's annoying! Least its only 1 more day to wait for you. Are you finding out gender? 4 more days for me can't wait to know if we got a girl or boy growing away in there :D


----------



## charbaby

Happy Birthday CLH x


----------



## pebbie1

passion4shoes said:


> I am such a dick! Scan is tomorrow! OH had booked time off today - oops! All because I can't read my diary properly.
> 
> 24 more hours! Noooooooo.

Hahahaha oh nooooooooo! Hope the 24 hours go quick :)


----------



## babyface15

Happy birthday CLH!! 

Sorry about your scan Passion, will dh be able to go tomorrow?

I am going to look into OBEM now :)
I would likely prefer the British version as well as I find American birth stories tend to be overly dramatic and sometimes scary!!


----------



## pebbie1

I LOVE OBEM. Its on record and I can't wait till I get home and I can watch it again. It makes me want to give birth now lol :)
I missed series 1 and all the episodes were on tv over Xmas and I recorded them all so I can watch all of them as well. I'll have to wait till hubby is at work as it gives him the creeps hahahaha
X


----------



## CLH_X3

Thanks, got some new uggs and money for my bday, going for pub food later ... 

Good luck with ur scan passion! ...


----------



## babyface15

hubby felt the baby kick for the first time tonight!! :cloud9: he was so excited he jumped up to hug me and nearly threw out his back!


----------



## pebbie1

babyface15 said:


> hubby felt the baby kick for the first time tonight!! :cloud9: he was so excited he jumped up to hug me and nearly threw out his back!

Awwwww that's so cute! It's pretty amazing when they can feel the baby :)

Passion, good luck with your scan today!
X


----------



## charbaby

Passion what time is scan? Can't wait to see your scan pics! only 3 days till my scan getting more and more excited as the days get closer :D


----------



## passion4shoes

Thank you for the luck everyone! Really excited now. Just hoping bubs is developing as he/she should. Hope we get a good picture. We pay £5 for three pictures but it is 3 copies of the same picture!

CLH - I am jealous of your cosy feet! How was your meal? 

Char_ what do you and hubby think the baby is? Do your two little ones have any preference?

Baby face- myOH was really excited too. I wish we could make them kick on demand!


----------



## charbaby

passion4shoes said:


> Thank you for the luck everyone! Really excited now. Just hoping bubs is developing as he/she should. Hope we get a good picture. We pay £5 for three pictures but it is 3 copies of the same picture!
> 
> CLH - I am jealous of your cosy feet! How was your meal?
> 
> Char_ what do you and hubby think the baby is? Do your two little ones have any preference?
> 
> Baby face- myOH was really excited too. I wish we could make them kick on demand!

What time is your scan hun?
I have a strong feeling its a girl, both the kids say boy and o/h really hasn't a clue x


----------



## charbaby

Hey Ladies I been thinking most of us only 3 n half weeks away from V day!!!! How exciting is that! :D


----------



## passion4shoes

Scan is at 2. 

Is v day our last hurdle?


----------



## charbaby

passion4shoes said:


> Scan is at 2.
> 
> Is v day our last hurdle?

Ohhh not long then only 2 more hours!
Well you could see it as last hurdle but I will only be happy when I get to 37 weeks :haha: doesn't seem that far away anymore I remember being 4 weeks thinking omg this is going to take forever but it has super flown by for me!


----------



## charbaby

Today has been such a boring day! (apart from a brief visit from o/hs brother and our nephew) This weekend needs to hurry up and be over so I can get to my scan!!!!


----------



## OmiOmen

passion4shoes; I hope the scan went well. :flower:

Here is my bump update at 19+1, the first photo is a pre-pregnancy one to compare. I think it is only slightly bigger than it was at 12-13 weeks. :shrug: I am ordering a couple of maternity t-shirts and another pair of jeans tonight though because everything seems to fit really uncomfortably. 
View attachment 543379


----------



## babyface15

Ooh so excited to hear about your scan results passion!

I know this trimester seems to be flying by. We'll see how I feel about it when I go back to work on Monday though :haha:

I'm excited we're almost at V-day. I wonder if it's the same in Canada as in the UK!


----------



## charbaby

This is how bord I have been this afternoon! :haha:
Hope it has worked lol
 



Attached Files:







new bumps.jpg
File size: 17.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## babyface15

haha , it's so sweet!! <3 I hope it took your mind off waiting for your scan for a while :)


----------



## charbaby

Yeah it did for a bit :D
Now back to being bored the kids are happy playing in their bedrooms i've tried to coax them down stairs to watch a dvd with me but their not interested! x


----------



## charbaby

PASSION, so looking forward to hearing back from your scan x


----------



## charbaby

Passion where are you!!! LOL x


----------



## passion4shoes

Lol!!!! Sorry xx

It was amazing! The sonographer was brilliant. She showed us everything and explained exactly what we were seeing. My 13 year old came in and liked the spine and ribs! 

We stayed team yellow but I was looking when she was measuring the femur and I swear I saw 3 lines and no obvious boy bits. But there were a coupe of times when I thought 'oh, that looks like a snail'! Argh! Don't know!! Loving the suspense of not knowing! 

Honestly, it was fab!! I can't wait till may!

I bet you are really excited now char!

Omi-lush bump. I can't wait to be bigger!

Baby face- back to work Monday too. Eugh! Early mornings. :nope:


----------



## charbaby

passion4shoes said:


> Lol!!!! Sorry xx
> 
> It was amazing! The sonographer was brilliant. She showed us everything and explained exactly what we were seeing. My 13 year old came in and liked the spine and ribs!
> 
> We stayed team yellow but I was looking when she was measuring the femur and I swear I saw 3 lines and no obvious boy bits. But there were a coupe of times when I thought 'oh, that looks like a snail'! Argh! Don't know!! Loving the suspense of not knowing!
> 
> Honestly, it was fab!! I can't wait till may!
> 
> I bet you are really excited now char!
> 
> Omi-lush bump. I can't wait to be bigger!
> 
> Baby face- back to work Monday too. Eugh! Early mornings. :nope:


Arhhh sounds so great! and well done for staying team yellow!! wish I was that brave :D
I really can't wait its getting so close now!


----------



## passion4shoes

Are you counting down hours and minutes yet?


----------



## pebbie1

Good to hear all went well Passion!
We stayed team yellow as well but I was trying to see "bits". Hahahaha. I think it's a boy though.
Having another scan at 32 weeks :)


----------



## charbaby

passion4shoes said:


> Are you counting down hours and minutes yet?

No I'll wait till monday morning for that lol


----------



## CLH_X3

charbaby said:


> passion4shoes said:
> 
> 
> Are you counting down hours and minutes yet?
> 
> No I'll wait till monday morning for that lolClick to expand...

Only the weekend to go and we got our scans! ...!we have ours 10 mins apart! So should be posting same time! 

Glad ur scan went well passion!


----------



## OmiOmen

I am glad the scan went well passion. 

My scan is in 4 days and I am planning on staying on team yellow too.


----------



## pebbie1

Exciting you're all having your scans next week!
You finding out CLH?
X


----------



## charbaby

CLH_X3 said:


> charbaby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> passion4shoes said:
> 
> 
> Are you counting down hours and minutes yet?
> 
> No I'll wait till monday morning for that lolClick to expand...
> 
> Only the weekend to go and we got our scans! ...!we have ours 10 mins apart! So should be posting same time!
> 
> Glad ur scan went well passion!Click to expand...

I have my scan at 11.45 then I have to see the consultant at 12. Going into town straight after to buy baby clothes so wont be home till about 3 but I will update the minute I am through the door :thumbup:


----------



## charbaby

There are alot of scans this week! Can't wait to see all the new scan pics :D most of you staying on team yellow but I can't wait to find out :D x


----------



## OmiOmen

I am really surprised about how many of us due in May are staying on team yellow.


----------



## charbaby

OmiOmen said:


> I am really surprised about how many of us due in May are staying on team yellow.

I know I been thinking the same, wonder what the ratio will be when all the babies are here


----------



## pebbie1

I've started nesting!!! I already had to throw the Xmas tree out yesterday and deep cleaned the living room after that. Today I'm attacking the kitchen! Last time my only urge was to clean the fridge. This time the whole house needs to be spotless lol


----------



## charbaby

I never got the nesting feeling till a few weeks before having my other 2, I have been a bit lazy the last month or so just tired all the time. How many times in 24 hours do you all go to wee? I am keeping a note today because I am sure I am going way to much!


----------



## mummyof3babas

i too am nesting alot!! just wanna clean everything im already washing some baby cloths:o only a few of my lil mans old stuff and washing all the new stuff at around 35 weeks me and OH also started decorating out living room want everything perfect :D got to calm down with the cleaning though as yesterday i over did it and felt like i was gunna snap!:( very sore today x


----------



## babyface15

So glad to hear the scan went well Passion! Do you have any pics?
I have been purposefully avoiding any threads talking about interpreting gender from ultrasounds because I really don't want to ruin the surprise. And once I know things to look for I won't be able to stop myself :haha:

Char, I pee about 1-2 times a night now (maybe more if I have a big drink right before bed) but in first tri it was like 4-5 times a night!! Not sure about the rest of the day, that seems normal to me.


----------



## babyface15

I wish I was nesting. So much cleaning to do lol!


----------



## charbaby

babyface15 said:


> So glad to hear the scan went well Passion! Do you have any pics?
> I have been purposefully avoiding any threads talking about interpreting gender from ultrasounds because I really don't want to ruin the surprise. And once I know things to look for I won't be able to stop myself :haha:
> 
> Char, I pee about 1-2 times a night now (maybe more if I have a big drink right before bed) but in first tri it was like 4-5 times a night!! Not sure about the rest of the day, that seems normal to me.

I went for a pee at 6am as woke dying for 1 (even though I was up at 1am going for 1!), went back to sleep for a few hours then since I have woke up at 8.15am I have been 6 times. All I have had to drink is 1 cup of tea 1 small milkshake and 1 orange juice. I am writing it down every time I go today so I can see how many times in 24 hours I go. x


----------



## passion4shoes

That does seem like quite a lot. I am trying not to drink before going to bed and getting up just once in the night. I am waking up quite often though, getting a bit uncomfortable now. It is actually my ear hurts from sleeping on the same side!

Here are my scan pics. Can only seem to do one at a time -sorry! 
Baby's foot
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 36.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## passion4shoes

Baby's face, with hands up by the head. Looks like the scream pose! Clever baby!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## passion4shoes

Baby side on. The legs were up in front of the face, almost like bubba was kneeing him/ herself in the face! I think n this one bubba was waving. Too bloody cute.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## pebbie1

Awwwwww how cute!!!! 

Well, my kitchen is spotless and has about 70% less stuff in it as I chucked it all out! lol
My "kitchen karma" has returned and now is good enough for the baby hahaha


----------



## passion4shoes

I scrubbed my kitchen the other day too. Felt like my mum emptying cupboards and cleaning them!

It isn't nesting for me. The house is just filthy. My bathroom is disgusting!baby's room is a total dumping ground!


----------



## pebbie1

Hahahahaha for me it's nesting as I can't resist the urge to clean. Even if I'm tired, I can't stop thinking about having to clean lol! And I normally NEVER have this urge :)


----------



## charbaby

passion4shoes said:


> That does seem like quite a lot. I am trying not to drink before going to bed and getting up just once in the night. I am waking up quite often though, getting a bit uncomfortable now. It is actually my ear hurts from sleeping on the same side!
> 
> Here are my scan pics. Can only seem to do one at a time -sorry!
> Baby's foot

I have been stopping my fluid intake at 5 pm and doesn't seem to make a difference for me, I swear it wasn't this bad with older two! Your scan pics are lovely very clear xx


----------



## CLH_X3

I probs go wee twice during the night and loads during the day! 

Lovely scan pics!


----------



## passion4shoes

I have been very lucky with all 3 scans.

What do you think it could be char?


----------



## charbaby

I have a feeling its a little girly! But you never know I may be wrong, Only 1 more day to wait x


----------



## pebbie1

Yay were on page 100 of our thread. Wow! Do we have to start a new one again once we go to third tri?


----------



## passion4shoes

Absolutely!!! I have been popping over to third tri and just reading their posts. I like the BA/BS. Mostly it is getting organised and waiting. 

I can't wait for us all to get that far and be waiting to deliver happy, healthy babies. It is sad to think of all the women from our first tri and their angel babies. First tri is now a scary place for women due after the summer. September 2013 babies are on there now! How crazy is that? They have all the same worries we did. Seems likes ages ago- thankfully xxx


----------



## pebbie1

I know! I couldn't imagine having to go through 1st tri again. Such a scary place!


----------



## charbaby

Im so glad I started this thread bk in first tri we should not only carry it on to 3rd tri but also after we have our babies. Xx


----------



## CLH_X3

Could also post in baby thread after... 

I think mines a girl aswel char, wonder if we're both right!


----------



## charbaby

CLH_X3 said:


> Could also post in baby thread after...
> 
> I think mines a girl aswel char, wonder if we're both right!

Not long till we find out now :happydance:


----------



## CLH_X3

Tomorrow morning! ... X


----------



## charbaby

My kids are so excited! I told them we will know for when they come out of school. x


----------



## CLH_X3

Awh bless, faiths to young she doesn't care! Ha


----------



## charbaby

Yeah Tommy-Lee wasn't really interested when I was having Ruby, well saying that he ent really interested now lol not as much as she is anyway


----------



## passion4shoes

It is quite nice that they don't have a strong preference either way. 

I think mine is a girl too. I am trying to think think of it in terms of statistics! 

I can't wait to see your scan pics and find out what you are all having. There must be quite a lot of scans this week from other may ladies who don't come on here much.


----------



## CLH_X3

I'm not fussed if its a girl or boy, il be happy either way .. 

My daughter got up extra early today so she's already down for a nap! Looks like I better do some tiding up! Again LOL 

Then I'm going to sit down and watch a film I think!


----------



## charbaby

passion4shoes said:


> It is quite nice that they don't have a strong preference either way.
> 
> I think mine is a girl too. I am trying to think think of it in terms of statistics!
> 
> I can't wait to see your scan pics and find out what you are all having. There must be quite a lot of scans this week from other may ladies who don't come on here much.

I will upload the scan pics as soon as I am home, will defo be on by tea time :happydance:


----------



## babyface15

Good morning ladies, dh is miserable with the influenza virus, very pleased with myself that I got the shot as he has quite a high fever! I'd love to carry this thread on to after the babies are born too :)

Only one more day until your scans ladies!!! Woohoo! :happydance:


----------



## charbaby

I never ended up having the flu jab so hope I don't get it. I am defo having the whooping cough one tho I think thats around 7 months


----------



## babyface15

I'm not sure that we're offered that one here (whooping cough) I should ask my dr about it!
The flu has been going around here really bad this season. A lot of old age homes and hospitals are in quarantine because of it. Hope it's not that bad where you are Char!


----------



## charbaby

The whooping cough is really bad at the moment that's why they are offering it to pregnant ladies never have had it in previous pregnancies. Flu is just the norm round my way I think so hopefully will be all ok x


----------



## charbaby

Ohhh and just over 19 hours till scan!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CLH_X3

I didn't have a flu jab, and won't be ...

Woop! Can't wait!


----------



## charbaby

I won't be having it neither. Are you going to have the whooping cough one?


----------



## CLH_X3

Tbh I'm not sure, as far as I'm aware there's not been a lot of cases round here but I might


----------



## charbaby

I don't personally know anyone who has it but I just keep seeing it on the news and in the Sun newspaper about how bad it is at the moment :/


----------



## passion4shoes

I didn't have the flu vaccine either. I am not sure why I didn't do it..

I will def have the whooping cough one though. It makes me cry listening to babies with whooping cough and you just never know...... Best be safe than sorry x

Not long now till you see your bubbas!


----------



## pebbie1

I had the flu jab but I have that every year anyways and I'll defo be having the whooping cough vaccine as well. Couldn't cope with baby getting ill as it sounds and looks so scary!

So is anyone else still feeling sick? I have it a lot less but still feel sick after lots of meals. I threw up 3 times last week and threw up tonight (during diner) and it was so violent I have lots of little red dots on my face now from popped arteries :(
I'm exhausted after that and tucked up in bed hoping I feel better soon. It's just going on so loooooong booooo x


----------



## OmiOmen

I had the flu vaccine and will be getting the whooping cough one too.

I have felt sick the past 2-3 nights but I think it has more to do with me and DH watching a bit of TV before he goes to work while eating an ice cream sundae. :blush:

We have a few scans coming up this week. I can not wait for mine now. DH has said he might stay on team yellow with me (although is acting like I am forcing him to even though I keep saying he can find out if he wants) so only 3 more days until I find out if he will stick with it. I also get to see the consultant about a plan of care for being high-risk for pre-eclampsia and to talk over VBAC options. 

We should get a list together of all of us staying on team yellow and make us all guess what we think we are having and then see if we were right when our babies are born. :haha:


----------



## pebbie1

I've been adding beind everyone's name on the first page what they're havin or if they're team yellow. I'll add behind it what the team yellow people think! I've added it behind mine and I think I'm going to be team :blue:
What do you think you're going to be?


----------



## mummyof3babas

Yayy thanks pebbie:)x


----------



## OmiOmen

I think we will be team :pink:. We can not imagine having a girl because we have a boy and are used to it so because we expect a boy so much I sort of thing we are having a girl. :wacko:


----------



## charbaby

15 hours till I find out if team pink or blue! The excitement is amazing really can't wait going to have an early night so when I wake I'll only have like 4 hours to go woohoo


----------



## OmiOmen

Good luck tomorrow charbaby, I hope that everything goes well and your LO gives the tech the potty shot.


----------



## charbaby

Thank you I hope so too. O/h has been going on all day about staying team yellow! It's starting to make me feel guilty for wanting to know so bad and feel like I should let him get his way for a change seems its last baby :/


----------



## OmiOmen

Why not let him stay on team yellow and you find out? Or would you want to tell other people too and not be able to do it?


----------



## charbaby

I could keep it from everyone else easy but its the buying the baby clothes and stuff he would notice what I have got and know gender straight away. I am certain I want to find out (selfish maybe) but I see it as easier in getting everything ready for when baby arrives. I don't want all white/creams. I just want to start shopping properly x


----------



## OmiOmen

When DH was going to find out (or if he still does) he was going to buy and store things away in boxes. I am having a green nursery but wanted some boys/girls clothes if he was going to find out so made two lists and he could buy from the right one. But I get what you mean though, it is really hard when one person wants to know and the other doesn't.


----------



## charbaby

Im just hoping the excitement gets the better of him when were at the hospital tomorrow :D x


----------



## OmiOmen

I bet it will, I am 100% sure I don't want to find out this time but I know getting through the scan without asking is going to be hard.


----------



## CLH_X3

I wanted to stay yellow my oh wanted to know the gender! So we are finding out! Not long!


----------



## OmiOmen

I just started to look at baby clothes again and there seems to be so little options for gender neutral clothes, I found loads when pregnant with DS though. Once again I now want to find out on Wednesday although I know it will not last and by tomorrow I will not want to know again I just hope I can stick with it at the scan.


----------



## charbaby

Under 4 hours till scan :D


----------



## pebbie1

How exciting Char! Can't was to hear what you're all having :)


----------



## charbaby

If I get chance I'll update on my fone if not it will be on here by 4 :D x


----------



## Zfbaby

Hi ladies,
Hoping I could join your thread? I'm due 14th may with my first. A little boy :)


----------



## charbaby

welcome zfbaby :D


OMG I am getting well nervous now! Getting ready to go to the hospital, drinking a pint of water don't know how I am going to hold it in :/ 
1 hour to go x


----------



## pebbie1

Zfbaby said:


> Hi ladies,
> Hoping I could join your thread? I'm due 14th may with my first. A little boy :)

Welcome! I've added you to the list on page 1.
I'm sure you'll enjoy it here as all ladies are really nice :)
X


----------



## CLH_X3

Driving there now! Drinking a can of diet coke!


----------



## pebbie1

Good luck with your scans ladies!


----------



## OmiOmen

Good luck at the scans. Look forward to updates.


----------



## sasha0430

Good luck with all the scans this morning :happydance:


----------



## CLH_X3

Everything is ok, all measurements are good ..... It's a ..... BOY!!


----------



## OmiOmen

Congratulations on having a boy. I am glad that it all went well. :flower:


----------



## pebbie1

Amazing! Congratulations! Good to hear all is well x


----------



## pebbie1

The team :blue: are catching up! So far
5 team :pink:
5 team :blue:
4 team :yellow:


----------



## CLH_X3

Thanks!


----------



## Zfbaby

Thanks! 
Congrats to all the ladies with scans


----------



## charbaby

Everything was perfect and like they say a woman's intuition is never wrong! I am on team pink ladies x
I'll upload my scan pics in a few hours x


----------



## OmiOmen

Congratulations! I am glad that your scan went well too. 

Has everyone got names picked out?


----------



## charbaby

We are having Darcey, not sure on middle name yet. 
We like Jolene (my eldest sisters name) Or Mia x


----------



## CLH_X3

No names here .. Congrats char..


----------



## sasha0430

Congrats CLH_X3 on team blue and charbaby on team Pink and congrats on everything looking good and looking like it should that is always good :happydance:


----------



## pebbie1

Awe congratulations Char! Glad to hear all was well :)


----------



## charbaby

CLH_X3 said:


> No names here .. Congrats char..

Thanks hun same to you x


----------



## charbaby

My baby girl x
 



Attached Files:







baby scan 2.jpg
File size: 30.7 KB
Views: 5









baby scan..2.jpg
File size: 24.4 KB
Views: 4









baby scan.2.jpg
File size: 26.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Little Ducky

Hey everyone! Congrats on all the scans so far! My scan is on Weds, but we already know the gender as we had a private one a few weeks ago.
Im officially 20 weeks today, yaaay! What size does that make baby? A mango or something? :p


----------



## OmiOmen

Great photos charbaby.

My 20 week scan in on Wednesday too Little Ducky, we are staying on team yellow though.


----------



## Little Ducky

OmiOmen said:


> Great photos charbaby.
> 
> My 20 week scan in on Wednesday too Little Ducky, we are staying on team yellow though.

Ohh best of luck with it! You're much stronger than me, theres no way I could manage to wait until birth to find out what we're having, I couldn't even wait until 20 weeks LOL so I found out as soon as I could :D


----------



## OmiOmen

We found out last time with DS and there is no way I could not have found out then but it seems easier to stay on team yellow the second time around. Although I am still not 100% sure if DH will find out.


----------



## pebbie1

Little Ducky said:


> Hey everyone! Congrats on all the scans so far! My scan is on Weds, but we already know the gender as we had a private one a few weeks ago.
> Im officially 20 weeks today, yaaay! What size does that make baby? A mango or something? :p

Baby is the size of a cantaloupe now :) it's great to be halfway through isn't it? Before this I was counting to 20 weeks, now I'm going to count till the end!
X


----------



## pebbie1

Char, what did the consultant say?


----------



## OmiOmen

Does anyone on here have a pregnancy journal by any chance? I would not mind following some people due close to me.


----------



## mummyof3babas

congratz on the girl and boy ladies:D love the name darcey:Dx


----------



## charbaby

pebbie1 said:


> Char, what did the consultant say?

It was pretty pointless me seeing her really, All she had to say was that I am higher risk for GD because of my pcos (which I already knew) And that I had to have a glucose intolerance test done at 28 weeks which again I already knew. Then she looked at my notes and the scan and said all was fine and she shouldn't need to see me again x


----------



## Zfbaby

Consultants are a waste of time!! We saw one today about my scoliosis and if we'd had to have a c-section. He told us he couldn't say until 36weeks. Why we had to go all the way in now I don't know. :( 
I guess that's how they justify their large salaries. 
Also pissed off dh when he told me I had "plenty of fat reserves to see me through" and I should make sure im not eating unnecessarily!! Cheeky bugger I only weigh 4lbs more than before I was pg!!


----------



## pebbie1

What a shame you have to wait for that :(
That's very cheeky Zfbaby! I'm seeing the consultant for previous pre eclampsia so I'm quite glad to see her, but I'll be seeing her on a more regular basis.


----------



## pebbie1

OmiOmen said:


> Does anyone on here have a pregnancy journal by any chance? I would not mind following some people due close to me.

I don't have one. What is it exactly? I have seen women talk about it but never really looked into it. 
X


----------



## OmiOmen

It is just a place to write down yours thoughts and stuff. I started using this site when pregnant with DS and never had one then but someone convinced me to start a journal this time.

Sorry you had a bad day Zfbaby. They do not like to do unnecessary c-sections in the UK so for some conditions they wait and see if it is needed neared the time. :flower:


----------



## pebbie1

I'll have a look at your journal :)

I've felt baby kick from the outside for the first time tonight. It's super active and wriggling around. Love that feeling :)


----------



## OmiOmen

Yay that is great! My son likes to feel the kicks but has only managed to about twice because everytime I get a big kick you can feel on the outside he tries but the baby is no longer kicking. I can not wait for him to be able to see feet and elbows sticking out though, it will blow his mind.


----------



## babyface15

ahh I missed so many pages!

I'm so sorry you're still so sick pebbie, that's terrible <3

congrats on the good scans ladies!! one girl and one boy! amazing :) 
and char what a sweet little face baby Darcey has.

hi zfbaby, welcome! that's terrible your Dr was so rude. is this you're first baby and if not did you have a c section last time?

I will follow your journal as 
well omi!

sorry if I forgot anyone.xoxo


----------



## charbaby

Morning ladies, think it is finally sinking in that were having a little girl <3


----------



## pebbie1

Awww Char that's so cute. Now you can start shopping :)

21 weeks today and a big fat banana hahahaha. This is the last time the fruit changes every week as from next week we'll stay the same fruit for a few weeks:
21 Weeks - Banana
22-24 Weeks - Papaya
25-28 Weeks - Eggplant
29-32 Weeks - Pumpkin Squash
33-36 Weeks - Honeydew melon
>=37 Weeks - Watermelon


----------



## Zfbaby

Aww I think my fruit calendar is different :(


----------



## OmiOmen

That is sweet charbaby. Do you have clothes saved from last time or do you have more buying to do?

I am getting excited and nervous about my scan tomorrow. I want to ask my consultant about if we can negotiate a little less monitoring in labour if I was to go into labour naturally before 41 weeks and stay 'low risk' (I am high-risk so I mean that the same issues don't come up again when I say 'low risk'). I know what happens if things go wrong again and about most of the restrictions but I can not get straight answers about if I have any options at all providing they don't happen again.


----------



## Zfbaby

Thanks babyface, it is my very first yes :). I don't want a c-section and have said so the whole time (unless lo was in danger of course) so I'm hoping things continue ok. And I'm used to ppl making rude comments but dh hasn't really been there when it's happened before so he was very angry. 
I have gotten so used to people telling me how big my bump is, how i must be due sooner than i think or that it has to be twins that if a stranger asks when I'm due I tell them march. It saves us all the hassle.


----------



## pebbie1

Zfbaby said:


> Aww I think my fruit calendar is different :(

Yeah, I saw this one as well and according to that I was a banana last week and a pomegranate this week?
https://m.thebump.com/pregnancy/pregnancy-tools/articles/how-big-is-baby.aspx?MsdVisit=1


----------



## pebbie1

Babyface what do you think you're having? We're putting our guesses behind our names to see who was right when we give birth :)


----------



## Zfbaby

Yeah weird mine says cantaloupe last week egg plant until wk 24 then papaya until 28!


----------



## pebbie1

Hahahahhaha that's weird!! Ah well, one things for sure, they're growing and getting bigger and the last stage is watermelon! ;)


----------



## charbaby

Oh no I didn't know that, thought it changed every week!
I will be a banana tomorrow :D 
My baby weighed just under 400gs yesterday my o/h said he makes loaves of bread double the weight of her lol x


----------



## babyface15

what's a consultant? is that like an ob-gyn? I hope your appt goes well omi why are you high risk?

zfbaby have you ever talked to your Dr about seeing a chiropractor? uh I know hun people can be rude. I'm sure you look great for how far along you are. people used to tell me I looked big and it was anoying. then heard from someone yesterday I didn't look big enough lol.

char that's sweet that'll give oh something nice to think about while he's at work :)


----------



## BabyDeacon

oh ello i dont come on much but im vicki due 17th with a bubba boy

a little about me i was due twins but sadly lost one due to TTS this one is fighting fit i have a 15 month old son named Ryan


----------



## charbaby

OmiOmen said:


> That is sweet charbaby. Do you have clothes saved from last time or do you have more buying to do?
> 
> I am getting excited and nervous about my scan tomorrow. I want to ask my consultant about if we can negotiate a little less monitoring in labour if I was to go into labour naturally before 41 weeks and stay 'low risk' (I am high-risk so I mean that the same issues don't come up again when I say 'low risk'). I know what happens if things go wrong again and about most of the restrictions but I can not get straight answers about if I have any options at all providing they don't happen again.

No my daughter was ment to be the last one so got rid of all her clothes :( but then decided to have another lol so all has to be brought again x


----------



## pebbie1

BabyDeacon said:


> oh ello i dont come on much but im vicki due 17th with a bubba boy
> 
> a little about me i was due twins but sadly lost one due to TTS this one is fighting fit i have a 15 month old son named Ryan

Hi Vicki and welcome!
Sad to hear you lost one of your twins :( but glad that your little boy is doing great!
X


----------



## pebbie1

babyface15 said:


> what's a consultant? is that like an ob-gyn? I hope your appt goes well omi why are you high risk?

A consultant is a doctor in hospital. My consultant also is my gynae doctor :)


----------



## Zfbaby

zfbaby have you ever talked to your Dr about seeing a chiropractor? 

Unfortunately because of the way things are fused they are not recommended for me :( 

Anyone had any thoughts about their birth plan? I though it was a bit early especially as we still don't know what will happen but midwife says no??


----------



## pebbie1

I had a really nice birthplan with my daughter. I wanted a water birth.
Nothing I wrote down on that thing worked out apart from only having gas and air.
I developed pre eclampsia and was induced so I'm not bothering with one now and I'll just take it as it comes.
The only thing I really want is only gas and air again so fingers crossed for that :)


----------



## charbaby

Zfbaby said:


> zfbaby have you ever talked to your Dr about seeing a chiropractor?
> 
> Unfortunately because of the way things are fused they are not recommended for me :(
> 
> Anyone had any thoughts about their birth plan? I though it was a bit early especially as we still don't know what will happen but midwife says no??

I havent never done a birth plan just let it happen on the day, I am planning a home birth this time if they let me :thumbup:


----------



## BabyDeacon

Zfbaby said:


> Anyone had any thoughts about their birth plan? I though it was a bit early especially as we still don't know what will happen but midwife says no??


not going to do persay'' one as last time i was induced so went out of window 
establised labour was 2hr28 total 4 hours something from having my waters broken... i will do what i can when i can, my defo NO's are pethadine.


----------



## Zfbaby

Ive always said I dont want to do it on my back so if we can do it naturally ( as in no c-section) I'd like an active birth.


----------



## Zfbaby

I know someone who had pethadine and they said avoid it like the plague.


----------



## BabyDeacon

i work in main operating theatres so see the effects of pethadine... Nah no thanks! lol


----------



## pebbie1

I got a shot of diamorphine. It made me feel high as a kite and my hubby had to help me walk to the toilet. It didn't really relieve the pain for me though so I'm sticking to just gas&air


----------



## charbaby

I had gas and air with my son and the same with my girl but also had a shot of pethadine with her and I thought it was rubbish made me feel sleepy more than anything just going to be having gas and air this time x


----------



## Zfbaby

Does gas and air make you feel drunk?


----------



## OmiOmen

I am really sorry to hear you lost one of your twins vicki.

I am high risk because with my son I got hypertension in the second trimester which developed into full pre-eclampsia by the end. I also had to have a planned c-section (he was breach, I had pre-eclampsia, strep-b and there were a few concerns about the placenta quality due to having high-blood pressure for so long and my waters were borderline low) so am classed as high-risk in case of uterine rupture if I am able to attempt a VBAC too. 

It might sound bad but I am really cynical about birth plans after my last pregnancy so I will not be writing one again this time. I wrote a birth plan with DS but now I know you don't really have any control over these things. In an ideal world I want a drug-free (if I can handle it at the time) VBAC and if things go well I want to negotiate with my consultant not to have a cannula put in 'just in case' and I would love to attempt an active birth but I do not think they will budge on the level of monitoring during labour. I will know more tomorrow about what I can and can not do in the hypothetical situation that things don't go wrong.


----------



## CLH_X3

I won't be doing birth plan... Il write some bullet points but that's it .. Quick an easy... 

Why won't people be getting pethadine ? Or however it's spelt..


----------



## charbaby

CLH_X3 said:


> I won't be doing birth plan... Il write some bullet points but that's it .. Quick an easy...
> 
> Why won't people be getting pethadine ? Or however it's spelt..

personally I found it a load of rubbish x


----------



## OmiOmen

I have never had pethidine but would not consider it because everyone I have know to have it has said it was awful. It also can effect the baby which I don't personally want. Also I don't want to take something that will affect the apgar score.


----------



## Zfbaby

The woman I know at work who had it said that it isn't take the pain away and just made her vomit the whole way through.


----------



## pebbie1

With the diamorphine I could hardly walk. I got the giggles and felt drunk as! But it did not take the pain away at all. They have it to me so I could sleep through the night because of contractions and they were going to break waters in the morning. But they automatically broke after half an hour and the diamorphine did absolutely nothing to stop the pain. In my hospital they replaced the pethadine with diamorphine.


----------



## passion4shoes

Hey! Congratulations CLH and char on your little boy and girl! Mother's instincts. I am convinced mine is a girl so will get such a shock if I deliver a boy! It will be nice to get to shop again char. Little girls clothes are so cute. 

Hi to everyone who has recently joined xx this is my second but ds will be 14 when this LO is born so it feels like first time again for me. 

I plan on doing a birth plan. I didn't the last time and it was fine but I am keen to be a bit more in control and know exactly what is going on- hence no drugs for me either (providing all goes well obviously!)

I have only tried gas and air socially and didn't like how it made me feel so will probably avoid it in labour. I don't want anything that will affect the baby or slow the labour so no pethidine or epidural either. 

As for pethidine, IMO, it is a vile drug and should never be offered to women in labour. It affects the baby (some need to be injected with an antidote after birth) and as the baby is doped up can make feeding difficult. It is an opiate. I just don't get it! 

Does gas and air affect the baby? It must do something to the oxygen supply, like smoking does. 

wow! Long post! Sorry xx


----------



## Zfbaby

This is my first so I have no idea what I expect if labour or my own pain threshold. I think I want an epidural is it really that bad


----------



## pebbie1

No gas & air doesn't effect the baby. So that's why I love it so much. It made me feel slightly nauseous at the start but it went away after a few deep breaths. I nearly finished 2 massive bottles! G&A addict hahahahaha. It made me fall asleep as well in between pushing and I dreamt that hubby was watching footy so I woke up during a contraction and asked him what the score was! lol. I'll never forget the look on his and the midwives face :)


----------



## CLH_X3

Awh i had g&a last time and I don't really rate it! To me it just made me feel like my voice went all funny! Like really slow and stupid sounding! Yet my mind was crystal!

I bought some raspberry leaf tea bags today! Getting it all ready!
Just need some pills now


----------



## babyface15

pebbie1 said:


> Babyface what do you think you're having? We're putting our guesses behind our names to see who was right when we give birth :)

i missed this last night! I honestly have noooo idea!! people say boy and girl for me. although I had a dream last night and baby was a boy so I'm going to guess team blue :) dh thinks its a boy after the us and especially after feeling the strong kicks. I told him girls can kick hard too lol :)

Any guesses from my ultrasound pics?


----------



## babyface15

we aren't offered g&a here. which is too bad BC I hear it's a good option. it doesn't affect the baby and is very short lived. I'm going to try for all natural so I can have am active north. I'm not sure what other pain relief we're offered other than the epidural. I've never heard of pethidine! I will write a birth plan. I wish I could have a home birth but there is no midwife where I am! :(


----------



## OmiOmen

babyface15, it is a shame they do not offer G&A where you are. Are you in America? I am not sure how it works where you are but in the UK the midwife and/or doctor talks though your pain relief options during the third trimester.

My scan and consultant appointment is at 3pm! :wohoo:


----------



## pebbie1

Yay good luck! I hope you get some good news from the consultant as well :)


----------



## charbaby

OmiOmen said:


> babyface15, it is a shame they do not offer G&A where you are. Are you in America? I am not sure how it works where you are but in the UK the midwife and/or doctor talks though your pain relief options during the third trimester.
> 
> My scan and consultant appointment is at 3pm! :wohoo:

Good luck with scan! Can't wait to hear if you stay team yellow or not :thumbup: x


----------



## charbaby

Oh YAY!! I am a banana today :D.
Only 3 weeks till V day x


----------



## pebbie1

Hello and welcome to the banana club ;)
Oh yes, I forgot about v-day. Can't believe it's nearly here!! I remember feeling slightly jealous when I first moved over to second tri and I saw women post about v-day which was 10 weeks away for me!
Only 19 weeks left of pregnancy. Times flying!!


----------



## OmiOmen

Although DH said he will stay on team yellow he is making out like I am forcing the issue which I'm not so I have put a bit of paper saying boy and girl into a brown envelope to take with us for so the sonographer can circle the right one. That way he can either open it when I inevitably have to pee after the scan or try and stay on team yellow but still have the opportunity to change his mind. I think as long as I do not see anything and DH doesn't slip up (if he peeks in the envelope) I will stay on team yellow though. However I might change my mind if I know I need another planned c-section because that "It's a..." moment won't be so great in the middle of surgery. 


It is funny how far away the half way point seemed when I came into the second trimester board and now it does not feel like moving over to the third trimester in 6 weeks is that far off.


----------



## CLH_X3

Good luck with your scan!


----------



## charbaby

https://www.toysrus.co.uk/Babies-R-...D-Pram-System-Rouge(0083636)?searchPosition=4

This is the pram I am getting, comes with free car seat and is on sale at toys r us untill 27th Jan D:


----------



## pebbie1

That's a lovely pram! We still have the one we used with our daughter so no need to buy a new one :)


----------



## charbaby

I wish I still had my one! But saying that this one is cheap so its good just glad I seen it while its on offer, saves me 175 pound because pram is normally 300 and carseat is 125. The matching bag is 35 pound so thats extra not included x


----------



## passion4shoes

That's a good bargain. I have bought one off a mate. Jane slalom matrix pro reverse. OH likes it as it has front disk locking breaks and pneumatic tyres! 

Hope the scan went well omi. I wonder would your OH be able to keep it a secret

That made me laugh about the gas and air pebbie. I think I will only use it as a last resort. I don't like feeling out of it. OH will no doubt be on it!


----------



## OmiOmen

My scan went well, everything looks good. The consultant appointment was not what I had hoped for though. I knew there would be a lot of restrictions on trying for a VBAC but there are more than I thought and I was left feeling like a trial of labour won't work anyway and I will do more harm than if just having a planned c-section. I have to go into hospital the moment labour starts, I have to have constant monitoring and a cannula put in and I have to have an epidural (I wanted drug free). I have another scan and consultant appointment at 36 weeks. It would seem that he was not at all bothered about extra checks for pre-eclampsia though. So I am feeling a little deflated now. :shrug:

We planned on them writing the gender down so DH could look at a later date if he really wanted to but they will not write it down but they will only tell you in there so we decided she should tell him there and then. I am still on team yellow but think I am having a boy because I think I may have spotted boys bits although the scan was not really clear and I am no expert so I may be wrong.


----------



## pebbie1

Glad to hear all went well, but not so good to hear about your consultant appointment. I do get extra checks. Seeing the midwife at 25 weeks and the consultant again at 28 weeks? I did get a home bp meter so I can keep an eye on it myself. I'm very happy I have it.


----------



## OmiOmen

He just said since it is the same partner as last time not to worry about it. I was told by my GP and midwife I would need extra checks though. Yet he wants to check for breach positioning near the end even though that is almost always by chance (in some very rare cases it can be uterus shape but it is really rare). My plan of care does not line up with everything else I was told before now. :shrug: I am really irritated he said I have to have an epidural and everything I have read would suggest that is not automatically needed if things progress well and labour happens naturally. I feel in a bad mood now. :nope:


----------



## Ripley

What's he V day you guys are talking about?


----------



## OmiOmen

Viability day, it is when a foetus is considered potentially viable if they are born after 24 weeks (I think there is a 50% chance or something like that).


----------



## Ripley

Oh yikes! Ok so 24 weeks is a milestone. Good to know! I'm 19w4d.

Anatomy US next week. :)


----------



## pebbie1

OmiOmen said:


> He just said since it is the same partner as last time not to worry about it. I was told by my GP and midwife I would need extra checks though. Yet he wants to check for breach positioning near the end even though that is almost always by chance (in some very rare cases it can be uterus shape but it is really rare). My plan of care does not line up with everything else I was told before now. :shrug: I am really irritated he said I have to have an epidural and everything I have read would suggest that is not automatically needed if things progress well and labour happens naturally. I feel in a bad mood now. :nope:

Can you go for a secon opinion with another consultant? It's all a bit weird? I'm with the same partner as with my daughter and they didn't say anything about it.
Did he also not put you on aspirin or did you already have that? My consultant put me on 75mg a day for the rest of the pregnancy.


----------



## charbaby

I think v day is 24 weeks because thats when the doctors have to do what they can to help baby survive but before that they dont x


----------



## OmiOmen

He did not mention the pre-eclampsia at all until I brought it up and then basically said don't worry about it. When talking to GP's and midwives they have made it out to be a huge deal and like I will very likely get it again. My hypertension started with DS at 23 weeks which it pretty early. It seems odd to me. :shrug: 

The whole appointment was more about the risks of a VBAC. I have no idea how to get a second opinion or if it would even make a difference but I am seeing my midwife in about 4 weeks so will ask her then. I am not actually too worried about not spotting pre-eclampsia because I know what to look for and was the one who noticed the start of the hypertension and went in within 10 minutes of my first dizzy spell to get checked out. But I am worried about getting forced into an epidural that I really don't want (and comes with extra risks anyway) and the way it seems like I will end up with an EMCS no matter what I try. I was left feeling like attempting a VBAC is pointless and just adding more inconvenience to everyone when could just book and know the date and have a calmer planned c-section. I just really want to have a natural labour though. He said I have to come in right away and get an epidural instantly and sit back and wait but surly if I go in when I am 1 cm dilated then it can go on for so long they will tell me I am progressing slowly and need a c-section even if I am progressing normally?


----------



## pebbie1

It is very strange.... Your midwife could sort out an appointment with a different consultant in your hospital. See what her opinion is on it and if she agrees with what you say, then just get an appointment with a different consultant. It would be weird to have an epidural straight away?


----------



## OmiOmen

At my last appointment my midwife said she would book me in to see her at 24 weeks because I would be getting checked over at 20 weeks but could not wait longer than 24 weeks with the risk of pre-eclampsia and she explained I would be having extra checks. It seems like she expects that since I had it last time. When I first booked in with my GP she said I would definitely be having regular blood pressure and urine tests. I expected them to put me on aspirin and book in more regular checks so was a bit taken back by the whole issue. 

I have tried reading up on epidural's for VBAC's and it seems like they get done at about 5cm maybe earlier at 4cm but he said I had to be hooked up right away and lay there and wait to see what happens so it in there _if_ (and it was really said more like _when_) I have an EMCS. After reading online the only thing I found is that some doctors use it as a scare tactic to try and get you to book a c-section instead. He kept bringing up the risk of death to mother and baby with uterine rupture but the chance of it happening is less than 1% I am starting to feel like he was just trying to force me to book in for the c-section. I know they have to tell you the risks but the way he was saying it was more like it will happen. So I can not help but think he will say I have to anyway when I see him at 36 weeks. The problem is that there is a lot of research that says epidural's increase the chance of a c-section, especially when done early. The official hospital booklet on VBAC's has no mention of a mandatory epidural!


----------



## pebbie1

Oh that's horrible!! He sounds like an awful person.
Your midwife seems to be more understanding so I'm sure she'll work with you to try and reach your goal of a normal birth.
Shocking consultant though


----------



## OmiOmen

I hope she can give me some advice. I currently feel a bit like a VBAC seems unrealistic now.


----------



## pebbie1

I bet that left you a bit deflated :( Dont give up hope yet!
X


----------



## OmiOmen

Less than 24 hours after the scan and I gave in in on staying on team yellow! But I was 99% sure I saw a penis and scrotum on the scan so was sure I was having a boy plus I am not happy about getting told I have zero input into the birth so wanted some other news. I'm on team blue!


----------



## pebbie1

Oh wow! Congratulations! You had every right to find out ;)


----------



## OmiOmen

Thanks. I still feel in a bad mood about yesterday so just wanted to know the name we would use to give me something else to think about.


----------



## pebbie1

I can imagine :( Hope the midwife can really help you out hun x


----------



## charbaby

Congrats on team blue omi! 
I am so tired today these school runs are really tiring me don't no how I am going to cope when I am bigger :/ x


----------



## Little Ducky

I know Im being really stupid, but what is a VBAC? 

Sorry to hear you're not feeling great about things OmiOmen :(

I had my scan yesterday too, things seemed to look OK but they couldn't get all of the measurements etc that they needed so we have to go back for another scan next week which is not ideal.


----------



## BroodyBlair

Yeahhhh 20weeks today :):) Big scan on Tuesday :):) Looking forward to seeing our little man again! Hope everyone is well xx


----------



## OmiOmen

Vaginal Birth After Caesarean. It is not stupid, I only know because I want one. :haha:

I am glad that the scan all seemed good Little Ducky. :flower:


----------



## passion4shoes

I would def see another consultant Omi. He might see it as a waste of time to even try for a VBAC, which of course it isn't! If you want to try for it they have no right to say otherwise. Make sure you do what you want - it is your birth and your baby and everyone knows you would never endanger yourself or bubs. But if they can't give a solid answer or absolute risk then push for what you want. I hope your midwife is a bit more reasonable and helpful! 

Never mind Ducky -at least you get to see bubs again!

And congrats Omi about team blue - did your husband laugh at you wanting to know after all?


----------



## OmiOmen

Thanks. I am looking forward to seeing my midwife about it because a few things he said really did not add up.

DH almost didn't tell me! :haha: I said I was in a bad mood about yesterday and that I had already seen the boy bits at the scan so just to tell me but for a moment I though he would going to hold the information hostage.


----------



## pebbie1

Omi, I watched season 1 from One Born Every Minute and there was a girl on there who had a VBAC. The midwife said that most women wanted another caesarean was just a mental block after the first one.
But this girl was just fine and she did really well.


----------



## pebbie1

I have a massive headache today and not feeling too great. I have a meeting in work at 3 and if I'm lucky I might actually get my risk assessment after that!


----------



## OmiOmen

I think that is a big part of it. I know that I feel like the idea of a epidural is a mental block about having a VBAC for me. I really hate cannula's but could cope with that and I would love an active birth but could cope with the constant monitoring but I feel like I could not deal with the epidural, especially so early on in labour. I actually feel worse about this than when I had to have a planned c-section because I know that I really did need that last time but there is just no good reason for a mandatory epidural this time.

Sorry about the headache, I hope it goes soon.


----------



## CLH_X3

Congrats on team blue, during the scan before she actually looked I thought I seen boy bits when she was measuring the belly... Feels weird being team blue for myself still but think I might get something boyish like vests as I have none, ALL faiths clothes were girly so not even vests I can use!


----------



## OmiOmen

I have literally just sorted through the first of two bags of DS's old clothes and it looks like we have plenty of rompers in newborn/0-3 months we can re use and load of jumpers from 0-24 months. The second bag needs digging out but I think that was the more outfit type things so more trousers, a few tops and I think some newborn dungarees but that bag is 0-24 months too with less 0-3 in I think. :shrug: I don't think we will need to buy much in 0-3 months this time although I have already picked out 6 rompers, 1 hat and 3 vests that I _must_ buy!


----------



## CLH_X3

Most my Los sleepsuits were pink or very gender related! Think I found 2 yesterday when I went through a box.... May be able to find a few more that I could use as yellow ... But not sure... 

I'm going to be doing a nearly new sale on 9th feb with all of faiths things, just got to sort through the 3 boxes and 2 bin liners now :/


----------



## OmiOmen

I had a few neutral ones in 0-3 but luckily we have having a boy again which makes the clothes a lot easier.


----------



## passion4shoes

Pebbie I can't believe you haven't had your risk assessment yet!!! That is shocking. Have you ever worked there with a pregnant woman before? I wonder how they treated her. Maybe they just don't have a clue what they are meant to do.

I will shocked if I give birth to a boy - all the scan pics I have seen of little boy bits are really obvious, and we didn't see anything obvious. If I had that envelope now or OH knew I would so be tearing it up!!! Or beating it out of him!

I have so many clothes already! One massive bag of boys, and a massive bag of girls - just means double the washing.

I have just bought cot sheets and blankets for the crib - do we have to prewash everything? and what washing powder/ softener do you use for your little ones?


----------



## OmiOmen

Did you get it written in an envelope? they won't do that at my hospital. 

I could see both with DS and this time I was clearly having a boy. Even though this time I was trying not to see and I was facing away from the monitor when she was specifically looking in that area and (as you can probably tell from my avatar) the scan was not clear.

We use non-biological powder and no fabric softener. I think that is the recommendation for young children.


----------



## CLH_X3

Yeah defo easier, I have seen 2 things in next that I have to have! ... And possible some more sleepsuits in there but they are abit plain!


----------



## CLH_X3

I haven't had a risk assessment either yet in either of my 2 jobs ... 

I used fairy non bio and the white fabric conditioner, can't remember the name right now though :/ lol


----------



## charbaby

CLH_X3 said:


> Yeah defo easier, I have seen 2 things in next that I have to have! ... And possible some more sleepsuits in there but they are abit plain!

I brought a few bits from next this week, The kitten top and matching leggins, the pink spotty dungaree sort of outfit and the pink tutu outfit! They were all lush plus I got 2 of the 3 pack baby grows in newborn and 0-3 x


----------



## CLH_X3

I got a few bits, il upload pics when I can't get on a pc Later


----------



## charbaby

I could buy everything in that shop I love it!! Going to try n not go over the top this time though as with other two I had so many clothes that hardly had any wear out of them!


----------



## CLH_X3

Same with faith! .. She had so much ... I went totally ott! I also love next! There boys clothes ain't as cute as girls though

Guna try and buy what I think I need this time and not as much as u always get gifts aswel! 
My friends already bought stuff to make a baby basket! 
Looked in the attic and iv already got 3 packs size 1 nappies and 4 packs size 2! Ones Asdas own brand and ones tescos (not value, normal range) I remember buying them when they where a £1 each!! So I got them and stored them as I knew it wouldn't be ages til I had another child!


----------



## charbaby

I got the asda pack for £1 for my daughters doll wish I had brought more now.


----------



## OmiOmen

I got so much in newborn and 0-3 months for DS but only saves the bits I loved and I still think I probably have enough to manage in those sizes. I want to buy at least a few bits of new clothing though. DS was born at the start of May and DS2 is due at the end of May so the seasons should be right too. I have lots of rompers in newborn and 0-3 and then have things like jumpers and a snow-suite in the bigger sizes. I have already found a jumper of two that were bought for DS as a gift and they went on the age he was rather than knowing his size so they were never worn. I still need to find out the second bag of clothes we have stored away with the bouncer and bath over the weekend. 

I decided to take a bump photo today since I am officially 20 weeks now and you can really see the bump shape taking form.


----------



## CLH_X3

I only got 3 packs I think, not sure if there's any more In the attic though, don't think there would be.. Would only be a pack or two of there was! 

Anyone know when the asda baby event will be on? Tesco and boots is but Asdas always a little bit better!


----------



## Zfbaby

Evening ladies congrats on the boy babies welcome to team blue!! 
I have my rescan tomorrow, so nervous he will not play ball again. 
I'm surprised some of you guys haven't done your risk assessments yet I thought they were a legal requirement. I've been having them every few weeks since 6wks. Think my boss might haven't waited longer but after I lost a twin whilst at work I think she's been extra careful about everything I do.


----------



## OmiOmen

I hope that the re-scan goes well. :flower: DS1 and and DS2 (this pregnancy) did not cooperate in the 12 week scans at all and DS2 was not great yesterday and they only just managed to check everything.


----------



## CLH_X3

heres some of the boy stuff i have bought now...

https://i49.tinypic.com/9uajy8.jpg

https://i48.tinypic.com/x1wxdz.jpg

https://i46.tinypic.com/f4o9wl.jpg


----------



## OmiOmen

They are all so cute! I love the tiger sleep-suits.


----------



## CLH_X3

these were my daughters but never used and still got tags on!
think i could use this for boy

https://i45.tinypic.com/2ntzew.jpg


----------



## OmiOmen

Anyone expecting their second getting a big brother/sister and little brother/sister tops? I like the idea of these as a coming home outfit for DS1 and DS2. :cloud9:

View attachment 546865


----------



## pebbie1

Zfbaby said:


> Evening ladies congrats on the boy babies welcome to team blue!!
> I have my rescan tomorrow, so nervous he will not play ball again.
> I'm surprised some of you guys haven't done your risk assessments yet I thought they were a legal requirement. I've been having them every few weeks since 6wks. Think my boss might haven't waited longer but after I lost a twin whilst at work I think she's been extra careful about everything I do.

I've been almost begging for one since I was 8 weeks so it took me 13 weeks to get one done!!! I met with hr and I think he understood the seriousness of pre eclampsia and passed the info on the my managers. So I finally had the risk assessment tonight! I'm not going to be a waitress anymore but a hostess and I even get a chair to sit in at the restaurant reception. I'm so happy and so relieved!
I've also decided to go on mat leave the 1st of April. With my job being so full on and having my own business as well AND a toddler, I've decided I need some time to relax before nr 2 comes along!

Good luck with your scan tomorrow. I hope all goes well and they get all the measurements they need :)


----------



## OmiOmen

CLH_X3, I am sure I came across that Winnie the Pooh romper when sorting out DS1's old stuff today!


----------



## CLH_X3

my mum and dad bought it for faith but i had so much and dont think it was girly enough! LOL... il use it this time!

i really want / am going to get these two aswell

https://i45.tinypic.com/149ci6g.jpg
https://i45.tinypic.com/2yv1nr8.jpg


----------



## CLH_X3

also a little view of my mans potty shot, think its a 100% a boy!

https://i49.tinypic.com/259e3b6.jpg


----------



## OmiOmen

They are cute too. I love the top one, I think I must be crazy about striped rompers at the moment. 

Lol. Yes, I would say that he is definitely a he! My scan was not clear but the two things I could make out was a foot and the boy bits.


----------



## CLH_X3

OmiOmen said:


> They are cute too. I love the top one, I think I must be crazy about striped rompers at the moment.
> 
> Lol. Yes, I would say that he is definitely a he! My scan was not clear but the two things I could make out was a foot and the boy bits.

Yh i love them both! ... guna buy them soon! ...
ha ha .. the women gave me like 4 pics of the potty shot, i got 10 pictures for £10!


----------



## CLH_X3

one last picture post, thought i would share a blanket im having made out of my daughter old baby clothes, as i wont be using them again! ... 

https://i49.tinypic.com/2r6h73p.jpg

its not finished yet!


----------



## OmiOmen

That is a good price. It is £4 for one photo and my hospital. Both my 12 and 20 week scan in this pregnancy were not that clear so one was enough though. I won't get one at my next appointment because I remember from the third trimester scans with DS1 that the baby is too scrunched up to get a decent photo. 

I was not even supposed to see the potty shot and was laying on my side away from the monitor when she was looking for it but while he was moving about I found it hard to miss. Because, at the time, I was trying to stay on team yellow I tried not to think about it but I was really sure I knew what I was seeing.


----------



## CLH_X3

I paid £10 at my 12 week scan and got 5 pics, it just depends on the women that is doing it! 

I won't get another scan now.. Unless I get a 4d which I'm considering!


----------



## OmiOmen

That is a cute idea for using old baby clothes. 

I don't want this scan because I know it is a trick to try and convince me to have another c-section. I had a few extra with my son too but I'd rather not have because it was all very stressful. 

Here is my official 20 week bump! I normally take them wearing tops but since it is the half way point I did a full belly shot. Please ignore my veiny belly and extremely oversized dodgy pants (They are very comfortable though!), oh and the shadow from the camera. :blush: My size 10 (my pre-pregnancy size) in maternity clothes are fine now but I know they will not last until 9 months. I am already starting to struggle to shave my legs and put my shoes on a little. Oddly it is harder to do it on my right leg than my left. :wacko:
View attachment 546893


----------



## CLH_X3

Lush bump! Your defo bigger then me at the moment .. I have a pic taken at 20+2 .. Il upload it tomorrow


----------



## OmiOmen

I still can not get over how different it seems this time around. I was way smaller last time. I am scared about what I will look like after I 'pop' in the last few weeks. :shock:


----------



## CLH_X3

I was small last time round, think I'm about the same this time maybe abit bigger belly wise but just weigh 2 stone less


----------



## OmiOmen

I was the size I am now between 30-35 weeks last time. I don't weigh myself though so have no idea about weight difference.


----------



## babyface15

sorry I haven't been on much in the past few days, I've been so busy and finding everything so exhausting. im pretty terrified to think what it will be like when I get bigger lol! I really feel for you ladies who already have lo's it must be so hard!

seeing all the baby clothes pics makes me wish I wasn't team yellow!! ahhh!! so cute :)


----------



## charbaby

Arhhh the baby clothes are too cute :D
And great bump pic hun!
Have all you Uk Ladies heard about the snow we are due to get the weekend? 
I am dreading it!! x


----------



## pebbie1

Yeah I heard it! On one hand I'll be very excited as the last time we had snow my girl was too little to realise what was going on.
So I hope we get some snow here so she can really enjoy it :)


----------



## pebbie1

Oh! And in 4.5 weeks I'll be in single digits!! Only 30 days to go till 100 days left and then...... Oooooooooh!


----------



## charbaby

I wow didn't realize it was that close to double Digits! By the looks at the weather not many people going to miss the snow, where about's are you again?


----------



## pebbie1

Just south of Manchester


----------



## OmiOmen

I hate snow and really hate ice when pregnant. People keep saying it will snow and it hasn't but because of all the frost and ice we are getting I think it might do soon.


----------



## Zfbaby

Oh no snow? :( I hate the ice with a passion. I have a very long walk to get to work and back and that always worries me in the snow. I'm Wiltshire, are we due some? 
Lovely bump pic btw mines more squishy :( hope to be obviously pregnant soon. 

I was wondering if you ladies can feel lo move and kick when standing up? I still only feel him when lying down and I wondered when that might change!


----------



## OmiOmen

I am not sure where it is due to snow. It is already covered in ice where I am though.

I can feel him when stood up, sat or laying down but mostly between 4pm-7pm at the moment.


----------



## Zfbaby

Oh yeah clh- we had a 4d scan as part of our gender scan and it was incredible. We got to watch lo roll over and put one leg and one arm over the placenta and cuddle it like a pillow. Insane!!! We will be booking another further down the line. I want to see who he looks like. :)


----------



## Zfbaby

I wonder when it will be strong enough to feel when I'm standing. I guess maybe its because I'm a bit bigger? I feel him a lot sitting as well actually. He's normally most active after 9pm but over the past couple of days I've felt him morning and afternoon more.


----------



## OmiOmen

It might be but it could also be because he is your first too though. I felt my son early too but it was a little earlier this time and seems to be stronger sooner.


----------



## charbaby

Apparently the red area is going to get it the worst which is where I am :/
 



Attached Files:







weather.jpg
File size: 47.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## charbaby

We got so many exciting mile stones in the next few months,
3 weeks till V day
4ish weeks till double digits
6 weeks till 3rd tri
:D


----------



## Zfbaby

Oh that would be us too ;) oh well better get my snow boots out of the cupboard


----------



## Zfbaby

I think I must be stupid today, double digits?


----------



## Zfbaby

Oh hang on less than 100 days?


----------



## charbaby

Zfbaby said:


> Oh hang on less than 100 days?

Yeah Lol xx


----------



## CLH_X3

I'm in the red to! Oh well, I love snow! Get my daughters wellies out ready! And play init!


----------



## pebbie1

What does blue mean? As I'm in blue :)
I can feel baby when standing up but mostly because it tends to kick me in the bladder most of the day lol!


----------



## charbaby

CLH think you asked the other day about asda baby event? Had a leaflet through the door today saying it starts online on 17th Jan and in store on the 21st.
Pebbie I only took notice of the bit where I live so not sure what the others mean x


----------



## charbaby

I've just created a photobucket account and it is so much easier to upload pics to here from it than from fone or laptop. I always find I have to re size them all when uploading straight from laptop


----------



## CLH_X3

Thanks, time to stock up then for me!


----------



## charbaby

I'll be doing the same because not sure if there will be another one before baby is due :D


----------



## CLH_X3

Yh I think there is another one maybe April/may time but can't garentee so going to stock up on this one ... With wipes and nappies! I know people say you shouldn't because some nappies/wipes might not work for you, cause rash but iv never had any problem at all!


----------



## charbaby

I used both pampers and huggies with my other two and they were always fine so hoping for the same this time


----------



## OmiOmen

We tried cloth with DS1 but did not stick with it due to the extra effort involved and nothing fit his frame. The only brand we would use with him was Huggies because all other brands caused a rash and/or did not fit right. As of May I will officially be a SAHM so we might try cloth nappies again and I hope they work out with DS2 since Huggies will no longer be sold.


----------



## charbaby

Why are huggies not being sold


----------



## OmiOmen

They are going to stop selling them in the UK as of spring 2013 because they were not making enough money from it. I am really disappointed because they are the only brand of disposables we are happy with.

https://www.huggiesclub.co.uk/?id=0003/?id=0001


----------



## charbaby

OmiOmen said:


> They are going to stop selling them in the UK as of spring 2013 because they were not making enough money from it. I am really disappointed because they are the only brand of disposables we are happy with.
> 
> https://www.huggiesclub.co.uk/?id=0003/?id=0001


I do like pampers more for newborns but found huggies were better when older :/


----------



## OmiOmen

If we could not get hold of Huggies in his size we found Boots own brand better on DS than pampers. But I guess DS2 might be a totally different build so who know what will work.


----------



## Zfbaby

Yay rescan just finished. All checked out fine and baby played ball, kinda. Oh and definitely a boy. Coffee didn't make a blind bit of difference during scan but now in the car on the way home he's kicking up a storm :)


----------



## Zfbaby

Bit sad I can't feel baby when stood up. When he was moving at the scan I couldn't feel him either yet I was lying down?? Even tech commented on it. :( hope that's not something else to worry about


----------



## pebbie1

Yes it's normal :) I didn't feel my daughter move properly till I was 22 weeks. X


----------



## OmiOmen

I am glad that the scan went well. :flower:


----------



## OmiOmen

We'v been moved. Lol.


----------



## charbaby

Arhhhhhhh I just noticed that I dont no why!


----------



## babyface15

big blizzard here in my home in eastern Canada ladies!! we've been off work for half of yesterday and all of today :D although the powers been out since 7am and not expected back until 7 pm (I'm writing from my cell). we get a lot of snow normally but this one is a big one! might post a few pics later if the power comes back :)

congrats on the baby boy hun!


----------



## pebbie1

Wow! Took me about 10 minutes to find where it had moved to!!! Madness
So how is everyone sleeping? My sleeps are so interrupted :( I pee at least once but I just can't get comfy in bed!
X


----------



## charbaby

In a way I suppose its good that its moved because we don't have to make a new thread for 3rd tri we can just stay on this.
My sleep is terrible aswel, I am waking up 2-3 times needing a wee. :/


----------



## pebbie1

Yeah that's true. Didn't even think of that lol!
So anyone for any snow yet?
Hope babyface is ok after the snow blizzard


----------



## OmiOmen

I slept well last night and DS did not get up until 7am! He is normally up between 4-6am. But most nights I am finding it really hard to get comfortable enough to sleep because my back, hips and pelvis hurt and then I wake up at least 3 times to pee.


----------



## charbaby

No snow here yet thank god but It is super cold so expecting it anytime really. Need to go food shopping when o/h finishes work so hoping it stays away at least until then.


----------



## pebbie1

Awwwwww I'm awake now and daughter and OH are still asleep! But I can't go past 8am without breakfast hahahaha. My tummy just keeps growling.


----------



## charbaby

My Kids have been up since 7 No such thing as a lye in at my house LOL


----------



## OmiOmen

7am is a lay in for DS. He is almost always up between 4am-5am and if I am lucky he gets up between 5am-6am. But at leasts he sleeps through he night now. I just hope DS2 is a better sleeper than DS1 was as a baby.


----------



## pebbie1

Oh no :( My girl didn't sleep through the night till she was 8 months old. She still wanted 1 feed every night. She then slept till about 7 and now till about 8. She was very tired from 3 afternoons along in nursery so she had a massive lie in. They're not very often though.
Hope your boy sleeps longer soon too. Friends of mine had the same with their daughter. Was awake every morning at 5 and all of a sudden she slept till 8 and did that every morning. She's about your boys age so fingers crossed!


----------



## pebbie1

Can't believe there're threads for September 2013 babies! Wow!!


----------



## charbaby

I was thinking the same, I can remember being 3 weeks 3 days pregnant!!!!


----------



## OmiOmen

DS did not sleep through the night until abut 20-22 months old. He was sleeping fine but when the clocks changed he started going to be earlier and getting up earlier. I am already looking forward to the clocks going forward. 

It seems like the time is going fast for me. How does everyone else think the time is going for them?


----------



## charbaby

mine is flying by! X


----------



## pebbie1

Absolutely flying! 18.5 weeks till due date. It's going so fast :)


----------



## Zfbaby

Hello ladies. I was so confused when I couldn't find the thread anymore. 
Hope all are well


----------



## passion4shoes

Afternoon! 

Congrats on all the scans. 

So has anyone had any sign of snow? Except baby face! Wow! It is just raining here.

Huggies have stopped selling in the UK to do with tax- they weren't paying the proper amount and have chosen not to sell them to us instead. 

I have bought some sample cloth nappies. I really hope we get on with them! 

Have any of you looked at the cheeky wipes? They are reusable- bamboo or terry or microfibres. I got 25 microfibres for bum and 25 soft bamboo for face. It is much cheaper than buying baby wipes and apparently they clean better and are more gentle on baby skin.


----------



## OmiOmen

we have had frost for a few days although non today. Apparently it is going to snow here on Sunday and Monday.

We are intend to buy cloth nappies but I guess it will depend on if we get around to to. I am not wasting money on the cheaper brands this time and I am worried about spending a few hundred pounds on them in case we don't get on with them again. I do not think we will use re-usable wipes though because I am so used to disposable ones now that I can not imagine my life without them even now long after DS was potty trained. I might try them for nappy changed in the house though.

DH has finally started to look at pushchairs and I am surprised it has taken him this long because it is the one baby item he wants more say in than me. We are not exactly agreeing on what we want in a pushchair at the moment though.


----------



## passion4shoes

I have got a couple of sample packs of cloth nappies (tots bots for £23) and dudeybaba for about £40. Quite nervous about starting. I am going to see if there are any support groups in my area. 

What does he want on the pushchair? Ours has wider back wheels for OH's long legs and front locking disc brakes for man points!


----------



## OmiOmen

I am looking at a 5 pack of the Pop In New Gen, a 5 pack of BumGenius Freetime and some totsbots easy fit (not sure about the totsbots since I did not like their 2 part system at all with DS1). I am also considering the Baba and boo starter kit. But if DS2 is as tiny as DS1 was I might try flat nappies and wraps so that I can make them fit a smaller baby. If we got for the nappies it will be nearer the end of pregnancy and after we have bought everything else so I am still not 100% set on buying them. 

He likes ones that look like they have spider legs and a tiny seat and I want another 3 wheeler and a seat that will last until we don't need it any more. I like the Quinny Buzz although you have to use it as a travel system until 6 months.


----------



## babyface15

thanks pebbie! we've dug ourselves out and the power came back overnight so all is good :) hope you don't get too much snow!!

we've been getting a few items from a friend but otherwise haven't done much shopping. this is my first and I'm not quite sure what I need!! lol


----------



## passion4shoes

I nearly crashed the car yesterday staring at a woman at the bus stop with an icandy. I really wish I had got one. They look really neat and tidy.

I am not too keen on the ones your OH likes. But I really like the old school prams. Even though they are impossible to negotiate corners.

Baby- post a pic of your snow baby! Or make a pregnant snow lady!


----------



## OmiOmen

We haven't bought anything yet and probably won't for a while yet. 

We are struggling to agree on a pushchair. We both want the 4moms origami pushchair but it work out as a more money than we want to spend. We can get it for the right price with shipping but once it gets in the UK they add loads of tax and duty to it. :nope: We will be getting the 4moms bouncer/rocker though!


----------



## pebbie1

Awww glad the power is back on babyface! We're not getting that much snow here. It just says light snow tomorrow night till Monday morning so we'll have to see. I just really want Marielle to play in the snow as I remember how much fun I had when I was little :)

Very tired today and hubby is amazing as he's been taking Marielle out all morning and now they've left again to go to the shop and then the park so I can rest. Makes me feel very happy!

I really want to buy something but I have no idea what as we have loads of neutral 0-3 months clothes, the Moses basket, the playmat, changing mat, bath, pram and carseat from when Marielle was born. I keep thinking what I could buy lol! Might just buy a coming home outfit as I've kept Marielle's in her keepsake box.


----------



## passion4shoes

Have you bought your blankets, sheets, towels etc.? 

Omi- is it from the states? If you can get someone to buy it for you and post it as a gift, you won't pay tax/duty. Or if you know someone going there who could bring it back?

Baby- I sat and wrote a list just of newborn stuff that baby would need initially. Are you planning on having a baby shower?


----------



## charbaby

Still no snow here neither :D
I am all prepared just in case it does come tho.
I brought some more baby milk today going to stock up on a few now so wont have to rush out when baby's here. Looking forward to the baby event at Asda going to get the rest of what I need for her. Getting pram next Tuesday and cot bumper and bedding set and a friend of o/h has offered to buy us a bumbo seat so also getting that Tues. Will be weird being almost finished at only 22 weeks!


----------



## babyface15

thanks girls :)

passion I will be having a baby shower with friends and family, plus my work will probably have one for me and dh's work will have one for him! also dh will have a diaper party (it's typical for first time parents to get a lot of special treatment where I'm from lol) so I feel I should wait and see what we get there, but i haven't been to a shower since I was young so I'm not sure what kind of items we'll receive. We do need to start picking up the more expensive items: crib, carriage, car seat, high chair, etc...??


----------



## pebbie1

Babyface that's brilliant to have 3 baby showers! You'll get lots of stuff! It's best to start buying the more expensive items now. I didn't buy a high chair till daughter was around 7 months and she could sit up properly.

Passion, I literally kept everything from my daughter. Friends of ours had a baby girl 9 months after us so we passed everything on to them and they've boxed it all up as are giving everything back again bit by bit lol.
I'm secretly hoping it really is a boy as we have absolutely nothing for a boy and we have no friends with a boy so we'd have to buy everything new! It would be quite madness though lol


----------



## Zfbaby

Wish we had baby showers here in the uk :( they look like fun and you get presents. Doubt we will get anything tbh so have to cover all the bases.


----------



## OmiOmen

pebbie1, I am glad your husband is being good. I am really tiered today and DH let me have a 2 hour nap!

passion4shoes, yeah it is from America. My in-laws over every year but are using all their holidays up to help cover childcare for DS around my due date. I have read on one website that they will be sold in the UK at some point this year but I am not sure if it is true and if so at what point in the year. 

That is great news about the showers Babyface!

You might be surprised though Zfbaby, we did not think anyone would buy us anything and we got a travel system, cloth nappies and lots of clothes and some other stuff with DS. We won't get much this time I don't think but it is our second and technically we do have most of what we need. 

We bought everything for DS between 20-22 weeks but we don't feel in a huge rush to buy stuff this time and we need to move first. We have most of DS's stuff but DH is insisting on buying most things new again. We need e new nursery (although have the clothes storage sorted already), new pushchair, a crib (although we might do an Ikea hack with DS's old cot for a co-sleeper), a few new clothes but not loads, maybe cloth nappies and we was going to use DS's old rocker because I loved it but DH is obsessed another one now. Then there are a few small bits like 1-2 Mimijumi bottles in case I want to express breast-milk again and I like the look of the Jingle boobs nursing necklace.


----------



## Zfbaby

How hard are cloth nappies to use? I imagine they leak more than disposable ones but I may be very wrong. Do you have to line them with something??? I've thought about it because I like the idea of not having to rush out and buy some if we are running low.


----------



## OmiOmen

I tried cloth nappies with my son and did not get on with them partly because of constant leaking and partly because I honestly felt too tiered to do the extra washing. The reason for the leaking was because my son was really small though and disposables leaked for a few months too, just not as badly. How well they work, much like with disposables, is all about what works for your baby and you will not know until you try. Also some brands may fit your baby better than others. I feel better about trying them again though.

How they work depends on what type you buy. You can do two part systems which are a fitted or flat nappy with a waterproof wrap on the outside. There are pockets which is a nappy that you put booster pads in. Or there are the all-in-one systems which you put on a lot like a disposable one. You can also get sized nappies or birth-to-potty size. 
https://www.clothnappy.info/beginners-guide/ 

If you are thinking about using them look at incentives your local council offers. Some give you money back (eg; spend £50 and get £25 back). Some will allow you to rent a big pack of different brands to try on your baby when s/he is here so you can see what does and does not work. If you are considering it as an option the natural parenting section on here is great for any questions you may have.


----------



## Zfbaby

:( I just got elbowed in the bump on the train.


----------



## pebbie1

Oh that's not nice! Did they not notice you're pregnant??? Some people are just too rude!
I like the baby showers as well, but over here everyone comes round after the baby is there so you still get the presents, just after baby is born :)


----------



## CLH_X3

Yh my mum n dad have already bought a tigger outfit and a 101 Dalmatian sleeping bag! But it's the same here with me, most presents after the baby's born except with my parents and oh parents! ..
My oh bought baby a pair of Ralph Lauren soft bottom shoes today! .. His first purchase!


----------



## NatalieBelle

Well I'm 22 weeks tomorrow and still not much change in my belly really. So I'm not taking a picture, hopefully my Bloated B shape belly move to a full prego belly soon.


----------



## pebbie1

NatalieBelle said:


> Well I'm 22 weeks tomorrow and still not much change in my belly really. So I'm not taking a picture, hopefully my Bloated B shape belly move to a full prego belly soon.

Awww it'll pop out overnight! Are you staying team yellow? X


----------



## babyface15

yes we're trying to save so it's a big help! plus we will get items second hand from friends. I'm dying to go shopping, but I might just start in on the nursery!

it would be nice to get things after baby is born too, especially if you are on team yellow!

hope you're ok zfbaby!! xoxo


----------



## charbaby

Zfbaby said:


> Wish we had baby showers here in the uk :( they look like fun and you get presents. Doubt we will get anything tbh so have to cover all the bases.

I know loads of people that have baby showers (here in the UK)
My sister is doing me one around end of March start of April time


----------



## Zfbaby

charbaby said:


> Zfbaby said:
> 
> 
> Wish we had baby showers here in the uk :( they look like fun and you get presents. Doubt we will get anything tbh so have to cover all the bases.
> 
> I know loads of people that have baby showers (here in the UK)
> My sister is doing me one around end of March start of April timeClick to expand...

Aww that's so cool!! It's nice to just get together with very one and be made a fuss of just for a little while. :)


----------



## pebbie1

Zfbaby said:


> charbaby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zfbaby said:
> 
> 
> Wish we had baby showers here in the uk :( they look like fun and you get presents. Doubt we will get anything tbh so have to cover all the bases.
> 
> I know loads of people that have baby showers (here in the UK)
> My sister is doing me one around end of March start of April timeClick to expand...
> 
> Aww that's so cool!! It's nice to just get together with very one and be made a fuss of just for a little while. :)Click to expand...

It is nice! My friend did a big BBQ a month after baby was born with all their friends and stuff. It was lovely as she got loads of presents and she got to show off the baby :)


----------



## passion4shoes

I hope they apologised zfbaby. I am really protective of my bump at school. I pushed a student out of my way last week! He was walking fast and backwards! 

When are you planning on moving omi?

Baby - i plan on having a baby shower- going to call it a materni-tea party. You can have a list on amazon and then when people ask if they can buy something, just tell them if they would like to help you have a list f things you need. Means you actually get stuff you need! Mothercare do it too. Some groups might club together and buy you something more expensive. It is definitely worth doing. And a good thing about being team yellow is that you won't get inundated with pink/ blue. 

I love the BBQ idea. Might do that after baby is born.


----------



## OmiOmen

We got a little bit of snow here last night. Apparently we are due more tonight. Anyone else.

It depends on when we find the right place but we want to be moved by March ideally. We will start buying baby things in March and need the extra space.


----------



## pebbie1

No snow here yet. Apparently it'll start here tonight.


----------



## charbaby

I am expecting the snow tonight as well, Schools will probably be closed :/


----------



## babyface15

Passion - we plan to register too! We hope get more of the useful items from the registry as gifts since we're team yellow. I figure staying team yellow means we will have gender neutral newborn items that we can use for subsequent babies as this is our first. Although it's been hard this week!!! Having a tiny bit of team yellow regret lol 

I like the idea of a baby show-off BBQ too. Maybe after the baptism or if we don't bother with that a lot of people around here are having non-denominational baby-naming ceremonies instead (although that's quite the mouthful haha). I'm sure my aunts and uncles will bring along gender specific items at that point too ;) 

Hope the schools stay closed for you ladies in the path of the storm so you can bundle up at home with the kids :)


----------



## charbaby

https://i1274.photobucket.com/albums/y422/charlette85/046_zpscf7e0ae2.jpg

21 weeks 4 days :D
 



Attached Files:







046.jpg
File size: 33.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## babyface15

aw sweetest bump char! :)

I can't believe we're all getting so far along. Time is moving so quickly in 2nd trimester! 

I'll be 23 weeks tomorrow according to my U/S. I'll have to update my bump pic too.


----------



## charbaby

I know were all be in 3rd tri soon! It's exciting :D
xx


----------



## passion4shoes

I am looking forward to v-day now. What fruit are we at 22weeks? 

Gorgeous bump char. I can't wait for mine to be a bit more prominent. 

I am feeling the team yellow regret too. Particularly during last week and everyone else's scans.

Any scans this week?


----------



## OmiOmen

Great bump charbaby. 

I don't regret finding out but it would have being nice to stay on team yellow too. It turns out it was too hard for me not to know when DH did though. 

My next scan in in just over 15 weeks now, providing no other issues come up before then. I would have thought that most May due dates would have had a 20 week scan by now?


----------



## MizzPodd

Hi ladies mind if I join in? My due date is May 21 :D

I'm team yellow:)


----------



## pebbie1

Hi MizzPodd and welcome! Hope you'll enjoy it here and we have the same due date :)

My next scan is in 10 weeks. Quite excited to see baby again but of course I hope my placenta has moved.

Char, great bump! Amazing how we all went from slight bumps to proper bumps!

Passion. We'll be a pomegranate next if I'm correct ;)


----------



## MizzPodd

Pebbie thank you :) do you have a low lying placenta? I do... Among other things lol cool we have same due date! I am just praying to make it full term. Loooong story; 2nd pregnancy very premature labor :( she's my guardian angel Chrisna Arianna :)
Current pregnancy pre eclampsia, prolapsed uterus, threatened preterm labor oh goodness! I'm on complete bed rest until delivery. Baby was starting to funnel and my cervix was 2.5 cm :( but since bed rest it's 3.9 cm :D so I am hoping bed rest will keep baby in to full term this time! I feel good about this pregnancy and very optimistic :)


----------



## babyface15

Hi Mizzpodd! Welcome to the thread :)

I can't believe we're so close to third tri.. kind of freaking out a bit here lol 
but I'm so excited too!!

Passion my ticker says papaya for 22 weeks. I will be 23 weeks tomorrow, wonder what that will bring.

I have no idea if and when I will get more scans, I'll have to ask my Dr. about that at our appt. this week.


----------



## pebbie1

MizzPodd said:


> Pebbie thank you :) do you have a low lying placenta? I do... Among other things lol cool we have same due date! I am just praying to make it full term. Loooong story; 2nd pregnancy very premature labor :( she's my guardian angel Chrisna Arianna :)
> Current pregnancy pre eclampsia, prolapsed uterus, threatened preterm labor oh goodness! I'm on complete bed rest until delivery. Baby was starting to funnel and my cervix was 2.5 cm :( but since bed rest it's 3.9 cm :D so I am hoping bed rest will keep baby in to full term this time! I feel good about this pregnancy and very optimistic :)

Oh dear, sorry to hear about your loss :(
How are you getting on with the complete bedrest? Must be hard!
I had pre eclampsia in my previous pregnancy so I'm on the aspirin and consultant led care. Hope it stays away this time!
And yeah, I have a low lying placenta so I'm having another scan at 32 weeks to see if it moved. Fingers crossed!
How's your bp at the moment? Last I checked today was 127/81. It's been going up over the last few days so I hope it settles again. I bought a home bp machine and check every day.
X


----------



## pebbie1

babyface15 said:


> Hi Mizzpodd! Welcome to the thread :)
> 
> I can't believe we're so close to third tri.. kind of freaking out a bit here lol
> but I'm so excited too!!
> 
> Passion my ticker says papaya for 22 weeks. I will be 23 weeks tomorrow, wonder what that will bring.
> 
> I have no idea if and when I will get more scans, I'll have to ask my Dr. about that at our appt. this week.

You'll be a grapefruit next then according to this:
https://m.thebump.com/pregnancy/pregnancy-tools/articles/how-big-is-baby.aspx?MsdVisit=1


----------



## sasha0430

This thread moves so fast...love it...I have not wrote in a while but I read daily Weather here has been crazyit is middle of January and temp today was 70F (21C)took a nice walk with one of my friendsit should be going down to 40s (4C)tomorrow though.

AFMI have a level II u/s tomorrow...so excited to see lo again :happydance:...I hope LO is growing like he is suppose to and I am also hoping that placenta has moved as it was partially covering my birth canal on my 16 week old u/s

Hope all of you have had a great weekendI hate going back to work after the weekend..


----------



## MizzPodd

pebbie1 said:


> MizzPodd said:
> 
> 
> Pebbie thank you :) do you have a low lying placenta? I do... Among other things lol cool we have same due date! I am just praying to make it full term. Loooong story; 2nd pregnancy very premature labor :( she's my guardian angel Chrisna Arianna :)
> Current pregnancy pre eclampsia, prolapsed uterus, threatened preterm labor oh goodness! I'm on complete bed rest until delivery. Baby was starting to funnel and my cervix was 2.5 cm :( but since bed rest it's 3.9 cm :D so I am hoping bed rest will keep baby in to full term this time! I feel good about this pregnancy and very optimistic :)
> 
> Oh dear, sorry to hear about your loss :(
> How are you getting on with the complete bedrest? Must be hard!
> I had pre eclampsia in my previous pregnancy so I'm on the aspirin and consultant led care. Hope it stays away this time!
> And yeah, I have a low lying placenta so I'm having another scan at 32 weeks to see if it moved. Fingers crossed!
> How's your bp at the moment? Last I checked today was 127/81. It's been going up over the last few days so I hope it settles again. I bought a home bp machine and check every day.
> XClick to expand...

Thank you:)
My low lying has almost corrected itself! :) my bp is good an I have a bp checker at home too an I check it daily and then write it down. As far as bed rest, I was put on it with dd1 at 24 weeks to delivery which was 39 weeks so I am used to it. I have her now so it's hard because we had to put her in daycare because of it. I'm not allowed to pick her up or anything for that matter unless its light so it's been hard because she is a mommys girl. And she is used to me swinging her around and playing with her :( but I know I have to take care of her little sibling too so I just think that it's all going to be worth it! I hope I don't get GD this time tho. With pre e during first pregnancy, it stayed mild and I was able to deliver at 39 weeks! This time I am hoping for the same and with the weekly progesterone shot hopefully I will carry to full term.... I tend to talk a lot lol 
I hope your placenta has moved! Especially since we will be in the last tri

One thing I like about being high risk is that I get checked every two weeks so I get to see baby each time.:) I try to take something positive out of something potentially negative


----------



## charbaby

Well woke up today with car covered in snow but hasn't really settled on the ground but seen the weather this morning and its saying more snow fall tonight. 
How you all feeling? I am looking forward to ticker changing on Wednesday :D Love it every time 1 more week passes! x


----------



## pebbie1

MizzPodd I'd have the same with my little girl. She loves her mummy :)

Char the same story here. Snow on the car and that's about it! Bit disappointed lol
I'm still snoozing in bed as my girl is still asleep.


----------



## charbaby

I'm kinda glad to be fair, The kids have been hypo all weekend so looking forward to the peaceful day at school :D


----------



## OmiOmen

I am sorry for your loss MizzPodd and that you are having a rough pregnancy. I had pre-eclampsia and a few other issues in my last pregnancy and am supposed to be getting monitored closely but my consultant doesn't seem bothered about doing that. 

More snow here again today. I hope it clears soon.

When did everyone start or will be buying? We are probably just going to get everything we need in March but we have started to decide what we want to get now. I want to get around to sorting the second bag of DS's old clothes we have today.

How is everyone feeling? I have felt exhausted the past few days. Poor DS is having to hang about in the bed room for a bit until I can wake up properly or if DH is off work he is getting up with him. Plus, DH has done the washing up everyday for a month!


----------



## charbaby

14 weeks and 21 weeks 4 days. Thought I would show the difference :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







14th Jan updated bump pics.jpg
File size: 35.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## charbaby

OmiOmen said:


> I am sorry for your loss MizzPodd and that you are having a rough pregnancy. I had pre-eclampsia and a few other issues in my last pregnancy and am supposed to be getting monitored closely but my consultant doesn't seem bothered about doing that.
> 
> More snow here again today. I hope it clears soon.
> 
> When did everyone start or will be buying? We are probably just going to get everything we need in March but we have started to decide what we want to get now. I want to get around to sorting the second bag of DS's old clothes we have today.
> 
> How is everyone feeling? I have felt exhausted the past few days. Poor DS is having to hang about in the bed room for a bit until I can wake up properly or if DH is off work he is getting up with him. Plus, DH has done the washing up everyday for a month!

I have started and will nearly be finished by the end of this week :blush: Got a bit carried away I think x


----------



## OmiOmen

With DS we bought everything between 20-22 weeks but this time we are waiting to move. Although we are not agreeing on pushchairs/travel systems yet anyway so there is no rush to buy that.


----------



## pebbie1

I'm getting my bag of 0-3 month clothes back soon so I'll wash it all and go through it. I'm still thinking of what to buy! Maybe I'll get a little boys hat and a little girls hat to wear in hospital.


----------



## pebbie1

Well, here's my bump at 21+6. Taken this morning and yep, I'm still in my pj's and sorry its a bit dark lol!! And why is it sideways????
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## charbaby

Pebbie your bump looks like mine maybe you got a girly in there :D x


----------



## OmiOmen

Great bump shot pebbie1. I only ever wear PJ's in the house, I am in an all-in-one cow suit right now.


----------



## pebbie1

charbaby said:


> Pebbie your bump looks like mine maybe you got a girly in there :D x

Awe who knows! Your bump is high too. I can't remember how I carried my girl. Think she was lower. Will have to look at the pics


----------



## pebbie1

OmiOmen said:


> Great bump shot pebbie1. I only ever wear PJ's in the house, I am in an all-in-one cow suit right now.

Love it! Those onesies look so comfy. Think oh would make it disappear though if I'd get one of those lol!!!


----------



## charbaby

OmiOmen said:


> Great bump shot pebbie1. I only ever wear PJ's in the house, I am in an all-in-one cow suit right now.

We should all upload a bump pic in our onesies :haha::haha::haha:


----------



## charbaby

pebbie1 said:


> charbaby said:
> 
> 
> Pebbie your bump looks like mine maybe you got a girly in there :D x
> 
> Awe who knows! Your bump is high too. I can't remember how I carried my girl. Think she was lower. Will have to look at the picsClick to expand...

I can't remember neither, but this girl I knew who was pregnant the same time had a completely different bump to mine yet she had a girl as well lol x


----------



## OmiOmen

I carried both low both times and had boys. I am never convinced by old wives tales though.

DH likes to think of different ways to call me a cow when wearing it. For example when I spilled tomato sauce down myself last nigh he called me a 'saucy cow'. :roll: I want some more all-in-ones because they are so comfortable on my bump right now but DH was looking at expensive ones yesterday and I am only willing to get cheap ones from Primark.


----------



## charbaby

OmiOmen said:


> I carried both low both times and had boys. I am never convinced by old wives tales though.
> 
> DH likes to think of different ways to call me a cow when wearing it. For example when I spilled tomato sauce down myself last nigh he called me a 'saucy cow'. :roll: I want some more all-in-ones because they are so comfortable on my bump right now but DH was looking at expensive ones yesterday and I am only willing to get cheap ones from Primark.

I have the red and white xmas looking one from newlook and a leopard print from primark


----------



## OmiOmen

I have a red and white Christmas one from Primark and a pink one with monkeys on but those don't fit any-more. :nope:


----------



## babyface15

lovely bumps ladies! :)
these onesies sound super cute.

ugh I had such a terrible sleep again last night. I've been having hip pain that keeps me awake :'( not looking forward to work today.


----------



## charbaby

babyface15 said:


> lovely bumps ladies! :)
> these onesies sound super cute.
> 
> ugh I had such a terrible sleep again last night. I've been having hip pain that keeps me awake :'( not looking forward to work today.

I am always sleeping bad :( I think I have no hope of having a good night sleep until baby is here. O/h has said he will sleep down stairs with baby for the first night so I can have my first full nights sleep since Ive been prego lol


----------



## OmiOmen

I am sleeping badly too because of pelvic pain. I had the same pain last time in the 4th and 5th month and then it went but I think it might be here until the end this time.


----------



## pebbie1

My sleeps horrendous too. I just can't get comfy at all so I spent most night tossing and turning :(

My friend carried her bump really low with both her kids. The first was a girl and the second was a boy so I think the only true theory is the one that says the way you carry is decided by how your body is build. I'm so curious though to find out what it is!!


----------



## charbaby

I carried different with my first 2 but I think each pregnancy is different in my case. Nothing has been the same from day 1 for me x


----------



## OmiOmen

pebbie1, I guess the downside to the extra scan on team yellow is that is is an extra temptation. Plus, you might see something by accident. I was on my side when she was looking for the potty shot but I had already guessed by that point when he was moving around. Of course it is pretty hard not to know what you are looking at with a boy. 

So far this pregnancy is very different to my last and I am hoping it stays that way.


----------



## babyface15

oh sorry to hear I'm not the only one :( hopeful though omni that yours went away but I get the feeling this is only going to get worse as I go on.
I really like your idea char :haha: 

I don't know how to tell how im carrying, I will post tonight and get your opinions :)


----------



## babyface15

papaya again? booo! 
I need a more detailed ticker, lol


----------



## OmiOmen

I have a slightly bad hip and get some mild issues out of pregnancy so I thought it might be the way the baby sits in the 4th and 5th month pressing on something. I am sure it had gone by now with DS though. :shrug:

Look forward to another bump photo. Although the first time around I could not tell how I was carrying until about 25-30 weeks.


----------



## charbaby

babyface15 said:


> papaya again? booo!
> I need a more detailed ticker, lol

Pebbie noticed this the other day, I think she said it goes up in 2s for a while now. We will both be papayas on Wednesday :D x


----------



## babyface15

Just got back from my obstetric appt and the Dr told me that at my 18.5 week ultrasound I have a very low placenta. He is going to schedule me for another at about 28-30 weeks and if it doesn&#8217;t move I will need a c-section. I&#8217;m so devastated as I have been so excited for a drug-free natural childbirth and have spent nearly $1000 to hire a doula, take a 5 week hypnobirthing course and purchase books on the topic. He said as of now I have a 50/50 chance of the placenta moving so I&#8217;m trying to stay very hopeful.

Did any of you ladies have this problem in your previous pregnancies or this one?

:cry:


----------



## pebbie1

I didn't have it in my previous pregnancy but I have it now as well :( I'm having another scan at 32 weeks. Fingers crossed it had moved then. The woman who did my scan did say that the placenta moves a lot of the times. But I really don't want a c-section either! My friend had a low lying placenta and it was still there on her 32 week scan so they scanned her again at 36 weeks and it moved. So I'm hopeful it will move.
I'll keep my fingers crossed for you!!!
Xx


----------



## babyface15

Thanks Pebbie, I noticed both you and MizzPodd said you had it too when I read back a bit. That's great to know about your friend, my OB Dr said that if it's still fully covering at 28-30 weeks then it's probably not going to move. But as c-sections are easier for an OB Dr. he might not be giving it enough opportunity. Based on your friends experience I will be pushing for later ultrasounds if that is the case. I hope you get good news at your next US too hun!! xoxox


----------



## pebbie1

Yeah, I get that feeling too! The same as with Omi where they are trying to get her to have a c-section as well. I don't get why as recovering from natural birth goes so much quicker than with a c-section?


----------



## OmiOmen

I am sorry to hear that. I wanted a natural drug-free home birth with my son and my midwife was on board if I stayed low risk but I didn't and had to have a planned c-section. I am not going to lie, now just over 2 years and 8 months on from the c-section and I am still disappointed and feel like I missed out, although know for sure I really needed it last time. This time I want a drug-free birth and was told at the very least I will get constant monitoring, an IV put in and an epidural but they want me to go for a repeat c-section and I suspect they will try and push the issue at my 36 week scan and appointment. It is really sad to feel like you have missed that opportunity and I know it will not make you feel any better but I will say what everyone has always said to me...it doesn't matter how your baby gets here as long as mother and baby are fit and well when s/he does! I know that those words of wisdom will not help right now though. :hugs:

However a low lying placenta at this stage can move. I don't know loads on the topic but from what i have read, if you have a low placenta at around 20 weeks it is more likely to move than not. :flower:


----------



## charbaby

Sorry to hear bout placenta babyface. xx


----------



## MizzPodd

babyface15 said:


> Thanks Pebbie, I noticed both you and MizzPodd said you had it too when I read back a bit. That's great to know about your friend, my OB Dr said that if it's still fully covering at 28-30 weeks then it's probably not going to move. But as c-sections are easier for an OB Dr. he might not be giving it enough opportunity. Based on your friends experience I will be pushing for later ultrasounds if that is the case. I hope you get good news at your next US too hun!! xoxox

Hey omi!:hugs: sorry you are dealing with this too! Hope I can lift your spirits a little. With dd1 I had low placenta and despite that and all the other problems, I was able to deliver natural at 39 weeks :) because of gestation thrombocytopenia I can't have epidurals so I have had each delivery natural and plan for this one too. I was about to have a c section because other problems and my labor wasn't progressing but on the way the high risk hospital I started crowning! Lol so it's not a lost cause Hun; I think your placenta still has a good chance of correcting itself. I think we all will have better placentas by delivery time:)


----------



## MizzPodd

Baby face your placenta can definitely move right now... At my 37 weeks I think, they saw the placenta had moved to the right place so dot let those docs stress you out Hun. I wanted to be able to move and stuff with dd1 but they had me hooked up to magnesium, bp machine and iv :( I hope that this hospital allows me to do some walking because even though it was natural, I had to stay in the bed the whole time and goodness that was challenging not moving lol

And I agree with you as long as mom and baby are safe then it doesn't matter how the baby gets here. And the baby got as far as they did because us mommies kept them safe and fed then and protected them so not getting the delivery you want doesn't mean you didn't do it right... You did just fine :hugs: :)


----------



## OmiOmen

I have felt a little off the past few days and feel worse again tonight. The symptoms are how the pregnancy induced hypertension started last time at only a couple of weeks past what I am now. I had my blood pressure checked a week ago and it was fine but I am going to call the doctors tomorrow to get it checked just to be sure. It is probably nothing but after having pre-eclampsia before I feel a bit scared now. :nope:


----------



## MizzPodd

Omi I hope it's not pre e :hugs: fx crossed


----------



## OmiOmen

Thanks. It is probably nothing but I have a few more symptoms then I did last time when i went to see a nurse just to make sure and then was sent to hospital in a ambulance. I just really hope that if it is hypertension again that like last time it does not become full pre-eclampsia until near the end again. Of course I may be panicking over nothing because of what happened last time though. :shrug:


----------



## passion4shoes

Wow! I really hope we all get the birth experience we want. Fingers crossed for your migrating placenta babyface. I suppose we never know how it will go, so as long as none of us feel that we have failed in the end.

Hi mizzpod. Congratulations on your rainbow baby. Bed rest sounds lovely, but I bet it isn't! Your OH must be amazing. Have you got plenty to occupy your time? I want to take up crochet. Just to make a granny square blanket - just a thought if you are crafty. 

Omi- we have the same onesie. I haven't worn mine yet. My SIL is a size 8 and was wearing hers at Xmas. I really didn't fancy standing next to her in mine. Lol.
I wanted the cow print one and a double hands free electric breast pump.

No snow at all here x


----------



## pebbie1

Hey omi, hope all is ok! I'll keep my fingers crossed hun. Keep us posted x


----------



## sasha0430

Had my anatomy scan today and got conformation that we are still team :blue:...Nickolas is doing well...it seemed like they have measured every inch of his little body and he is good according to all the measurements :happydance:...She has told me that he weighs 15 ouncesthey have also done viginal u/s to check on placenta and as it stands right now I have low lying placenta that is covering the birth canal (complete placenta previa)so no more zumba, heavy lifting, intercourse or any ting that could aggravate and make me bleedI am going back in 8 weeks (28 weeks) so that he can recheck it and see if placenta has moved anyif it does not then another u/s is going to be done around 36 weeksat that point if it is still not moved I am more than likely having a c-sectionPlacenta is also anterior and that is why I cannot feel him kick right nowthey said in few weeks I should start feeling moreHow many of you have placenta previa and if it got corrected with your fist how far along were you?


----------



## babyface15

thanks so much ladies for sharing your experiences and for your kind words. it really made me feel better :flower: 

I'm going to try to stay positive and hope that we all see our placentas moving up at the next scans :)

omni I hope you don't come down with pe! I don't know a lot about it but it sounds like you had a hard time with it last time <3 let us know how you make out tomorrow

mizzpodd I'm glad yours moved last time it must have been very difficult having a drug free birth and not being allowed to move about!!

PS the Dr said I shouldn't move my edd they only do that if it's different by 10 or more so I'm a end of may babymaker again :)


----------



## OmiOmen

I have decided to attempt to get an appointment with my midwife tomorrow if there is one free. I just want checking out to put my mind at ease so waiting a day should be fine and the midwife will be more likely not to feel like I am wasting her time and actually write it up in my notes. 

sasha0430, I am really glad that everything is measuring well. FX the placenta has moved. I have a friend a month ahead of me with full complete placenta previa who had a few bleeds in the second trimester, she is having a c-section but it is also due to past pregnancy history. 

Passion4shoes, I love my onesie's but my Christmas one is a size 8 and there is no way I was fitting into that this Christmas just gone!


----------



## charbaby

Morning Ladies :D
Hope your all feeling good today.
No snow here again really thought it was going to come last night (glad it didn't)
Hopefully it has missed my town out :D x


----------



## pebbie1

Morning! No snow here either but then there was none predicted for here anyways. It has been freezing really hard though. It looks so cold outside! Brrrrrrr my sky isn't working either so it looks like the satellite is frozen too lol! Mad


----------



## OmiOmen

I snowed most of yesterday so it is still on the ground. I hate going out when it is slippery outside, especially when I have sore hips/pelvis. I hope it clears soon.


----------



## charbaby

OmiOmen said:


> I snowed most of yesterday so it is still on the ground. I hate going out when it is slippery outside, especially when I have sore hips/pelvis. I hope it clears soon.

I worry about slipping over on the ice :( It's not that bad here but there is icy patches on the paths


----------



## Zfbaby

No snow here either just very cold but the sun is making an appearance. 
23wks today! Just one more week until v-day.


----------



## babyface15

glad to hear you missed out on the snow ladies! I hate the slippery roads as well. I haven't gone on many walks since winter hit :(


----------



## pebbie1

We have very light snow now, on and off. Nothing too bad.
I'm 22 weeks today! Yippeeeee. Only 18 weeks to go :)
Baby is so active now a lot of the time. Anyone else's baby very active?


----------



## babyface15

aww feels so good doesn't it? my little baby is a big mover too hehe. I feel it moving about all the time and lots of big kicks that dh can feel too :)


----------



## OmiOmen

I just got back from the doctors and my BP and urine test came back fine. I am really relived. It is a bit up from 6 days ago but that could just be because I was worried and it was still in the safe zone. I still feel off so am glad we ordered a home BP monitor and some dip sticks though. I should see my midwife every 2 weeks now though so once again I am filled with a lack of confidence in my consultant.

I managed to go out without falling over though! It started very lightly snowing while I was walking home but it is still only light.

Pebbie1, DS2 has being active for a while and I get massive kicks every day now along with lighter wiggling feelings. DS1 was very active very early too so I hope that it is not true that if they are active in the womb they are when born too because DS1 was a nightmare sleeper! :haha:


----------



## MizzPodd

passion4shoes said:


> Wow! I really hope we all get the birth experience we want. Fingers crossed for your migrating placenta babyface. I suppose we never know how it will go, so as long as none of us feel that we have failed in the end.
> 
> Hi mizzpod. Congratulations on your rainbow baby. Bed rest sounds lovely, but I bet it isn't! Your OH must be amazing. Have you got plenty to occupy your time? I want to take up crochet. Just to make a granny square blanket - just a thought if you are crafty.
> 
> Omi- we have the same onesie. I haven't worn mine yet. My SIL is a size 8 and was wearing hers at Xmas. I really didn't fancy standing next to her in mine. Lol.
> I wanted the cow print one and a double hands free electric breast pump.
> 
> No snow at all here x

Thank you :hugs: we feel like this was meant to be because I got pregnant the first month my period came back which was about 6 weeks post delivery. Wasn't trying because we were grieving and still are but our rainbiw baby is definitely a blessing :D
My dh treats me like a queen :) I mean that's the only way to describe it. He is doing everything he can to make sure I have the safest pregnancy and that means caring for our 2 yr old! Not to mention cooking cleaning and laundry. As soon as docs put me on bed rest until delivery he took care of everything with no complains. I love him so much and can't imagine being without him. *sigh* so in love with dh :):):):)
I have been looking up DIY crochet and knitting last week so it's funny you mentioned that.:) I wanted to make two blankets... One for my daughter and one for my little boo boo (team yellow):D


----------



## Little Ducky

What the HELL!!! Took me ages to track you lot down again, what happened? :p 

P.S Hiiiiii everyone :D


----------



## MizzPodd

Pebbie my baby loves kicking everywhere! I love it though and I think I've pin pointed when the baby is awake.... Late morning to early afternoon and late evening. But baby wakes me up around 4 or 5 am everyday with lovely kicks and flips lol :)


----------



## OmiOmen

The most active point for me seems to be between 4pm-7pm. Although last night I tried laying on my back and I don't think he was happy about it because he stared kicking me really hard. 

We ordered a couple of bits the other day and the 2 pack of sleep-suits just got here. So cute!


----------



## MizzPodd

Omi Lol my baby does that too when I lay a certain way; like now for example. I'm on my left side and baby is kicking me like mama you better move because I'm uncomfortable! Ha


----------



## Zfbaby

I'm really not getting that much movement. I get the odd kicks and headbutts but I don't seem to feel him moving all the time. Dh has only managed to feel it lightly a couple of times :(


----------



## pebbie1

Ducky, they've moved us to here! Glad you found us again :)

Omi, I have a bp machine at home as well an take bp twice a day. It's so much more comforting seeing everything is ok. My nr's went up a bit, but then after a few days they were back to normal again :)

Zfbaby, my hubby hasn't felt baby kick yet. I felt it myself from the outside a few days ago but I'm sure he'll feel baby soon and loads!

My hubby has sent my and my best friend for a spa break next weekend! I'm so excited. We're going Friday, comin back Saturday. And I'm having an 85 minute yummy mummy treatment where even my bump gets a mask lol!!! I'm so looking forward to just having some me time and relaxing with just girly chat. A night off from being mummy. Can't wait!!
X


----------



## OmiOmen

I think a BP machine will help me now. I though that I was staying relaxed and positive about it all but it seem that I was more worried about it that I realised.

I hope that you enjoy the spa weekend pebbie1.

Zfbaby, you will probably start to get a lot more movement soon. DH is not that interested in feeling kicks (scares him a bit) but DS is and even though he felt the first kick on the outside at just over 17 weeks he has only managed to feel it a couple of times since then. DS2 just does not seem to kick when DS1 is trying to feel it.


----------



## MizzPodd

Pebbie sounds like fun!! Aw your belly getting masked too? :) how cute


----------



## pebbie1

OmiOmen said:


> I think a BP machine will help me now. I though that I was staying relaxed and positive about it all but it seem that I was more worried about it that I realised.

I'm a lot more nervous than I thought I would be :( it's better since I got the bp machine but I'm scared every day. The pregnancy with my daughter was so much more relaxed than this one is. But I'm glad with every week that's passed!
Shame about your consultant though. Did you tell your midwife what he said about VBAC as well?
X


----------



## CLH_X3

Is anyone going to antinatal appointments were they talk about pain relief, breathing etc ? 
There's a 4 week free course by me but its on Thursdays and I work 2 days a week which happen to thur/fri ... It's in April ... I don't know how to mention it to my manager as I only work two days but work mat policy say we get paid time of to do these....


----------



## OmiOmen

I guess I might be only just starting to worry because it was at around this point the hypertension started and I was in and out of hospital all the time with DS1. My main worry is getting full and unmanageable pre-eclampsia before 37-38 weeks. 

My midwife is only in on Wednesdays and when I said what the appointment is for I was told I had to see a doctor today rather than wait. So I did not go into details because the GP's will not really deal with it as much as the midwife will. Me and DH have talked it over though and if we can not change consultant easily we might just switch hospital. The idea of going to a different hospital worries me too but I am really unhappy about this consultant.


----------



## MizzPodd

You and baby come first and as you know pre e is not to be played around with. I hope you get seen and everything is decent. I hope we all get to full term successfully :) I'm sorry you have to deal with unhelpful medical ppl... Do you know of any other hospitals that are good?


----------



## pebbie1

Omi, I would definitely not stay with this consultant! I'm sure it'll be pretty easy to switch them as there should be a few in the hospital. I hope so but I would be thinking the same as you and switch hospital if I couldn't switch consultant.

CLH I'm not going to any antenatal classes. I didn't do them with my daughter and won't be doing them now
X


----------



## OmiOmen

CLH_X3, I am not having any antenatal classes, I didn't last time either. I am not sure I would find them very helpful.

I live in between two cities so have two hospitals close by. I wanted to go to the one I went to with DS as they were great last time but this consultant has got me worried. Hopefully I will be able to switch with no issue but it is good to have a back up plan. The other hospital does not seem as good though. If it was one thing he said that was off it might not be as bad but he wants me to have unnecessary medical intervention that I don't want to make his life easier even if everything runs smoothly and he didn't seem bothered about the pre-eclampsia risk which I know is not standard practice.


----------



## charbaby

https://www.toysrus.co.uk/Babies-R-...air-in-Boysenberry(0090123)?searchPosition=18

Got my pram today didn't go for the silvercross got this instead :D


----------



## OmiOmen

I like that and it is a great price too.


----------



## charbaby

OmiOmen said:


> I like that and it is a great price too.

I know almost 50% saving I was really happy with it :D
I chose to go for the black/grey one tho as I thought if they have got sex wrong then it would be a bit girly in that purple colour.

Pebbie* My little girly kicks like mad best time is between 10am-12pm and again at 6-9pm but if I poke her for a bit she will normally poke back (probably gets annoyed lol ) x


----------



## pebbie1

Love the pram Char! Amazing price. 
Hahahaha it's so cute that we can feel them kick and wriggle and poke. I remember when we were all wondering when we would be able to feel something :)
Mine is awake early morning, around lunch time, at night and when I go to bed. And I get the average kick and poke throughout all the day haHahaha


----------



## charbaby

Feeling them kicking and moving around Is so nice and defo reassuring to know they are all ok in there :D


----------



## OmiOmen

We are trying to pick the pushchair and are stuck between the the Quinny Buzz 3 or the Britax B Smart 3. :shrug:

I showed DH the video tour of the other near by hospital and he is dead set against the place. He normally lets me decide these things but he really hates the look of it and it gets some bad reviews.


----------



## passion4shoes

They should let you switch consultants no problem. I know they don't like us to switch hospitals. 

All these naughty placentas! Hopefully they will budge.

We all seem very lucky with our OH's. mine has banned me from cooking- only because I am so scatty at the mo that I set two tea towels on fire yesterday. Oops.

Mizz- Let me know if you find a good crochet tutorial. I was just going to search for classes/ groups.

Lovely pram char. What a bargain.

My bubs has been very quiet yesterday and today. No kicks at all - even when swimming. Felt a few nudges though and listened on the Doppler. Apparently they go through a growth spurt at 23 weeks.


----------



## MizzPodd

Passion omg! Two towels!! Lol poor mama :hugs:
Yeah our placentas want to be difficult. We sure are working for these babies :)
And I will let know about the tutorials too :)
So since I'm team yellow, I was thinking to make a baby blue and yellow blanket for little one. And then of course some pretty colors for my daughter. What do you think? Are the neutral colors good?


----------



## Zfbaby

Clh- I'm looking into doing an antenatal course too. I've looked at nct one but it's £170 so looking around for a free one. I think it would be good for dh to understand what to expect and also hoping its a good place to meet some ftms. 
We went to the cinema this afternoon and baby started to get quite active so that was nice. He's had a bit of a wiggle this evening too. 

We've also been looking at prams too and think we've settled on the quinny buzz 3 as well. It's the lightest buggy I've found so far which is good for me.


----------



## CLH_X3

I'd love the quinny modd in pink ( even tho it's a boy ) but I have bought the Icandy peach blossom in black jack! :) 

I went last time to the classes, and thought they were crap, just extra time of work ;)


----------



## babyface15

I've been secretly reading the thread at work today but wasn't able to respond until now. My desk faces the hallway and I never get the chance to write something before I have to minimize when someone walks by :haha:
So here we go..

Omni  so happy to hear your results came back good! :thumbup: If I were in your shoes I would probably ask to change consultants due to incompatibility. No need to get into detail, but maybe then you'd be able to stay at the same hospital!

Mizzpodd  that's so great your dh is taking such good care of you. Hopefully we can entertain you on here for a bit while you're on bed rest :)

Pebbie  your spa day sounds amazing!! I am so jealous right now :)

CLH  I'm taking a hypnobirthing course (unfortunately if I have to get the c-section) and doing the free prenatal class the hospital offers. But this is my first and I have no idea about anything so I want to do as much as I can lol!

Char  that looks awesome. How long can you use it for?


----------



## MizzPodd

Thanks Baby face he's wonderful :)
And I look forward to being entertained becuz I go crazy some days! Lol


----------



## babyface15

pebbie1 said:


> Yeah, I get that feeling too! The same as with Omi where they are trying to get her to have a c-section as well. I don't get why as recovering from natural birth goes so much quicker than with a c-section?

I've been reading about it online and most of the stats I'm seeing are more like 95% clear up and only 5% stay low lying. my ob said I only have a 50/50 chance and that of it doesn't move by 28 weeks then it most likely won't - which is also untrue. Seems like he's pushing for a section regardless!! I think some Drs are more concerned about it's potential lawsuits if something were to go wrong than how well the mom recovers after or how she feels about her birth experience!


----------



## babyface15

mizzpodd poor you! you must be very bored. but it's all to keep the lo safe and sound :)


----------



## MizzPodd

Baby face and omi ignore those doctors :)
Mine cleared up with no problem!!! Infact my doc never said i would need a c section because of that. with this pregnancy, doc hasnt mentioned it either... im sorry you both r dealing with this. Please put the negative thoughts outta your head :hugs: y r they so bent on making it a c section??? That's crazy. :(


----------



## charbaby

babyface15 said:


> I've been secretly reading the thread at work today but wasn't able to respond until now. My desk faces the hallway and I never get the chance to write something before I have to minimize when someone walks by :haha:
> So here we go..
> 
> Omni  so happy to hear your results came back good! :thumbup: If I were in your shoes I would probably ask to change consultants due to incompatibility. No need to get into detail, but maybe then you'd be able to stay at the same hospital!
> 
> Mizzpodd  that's so great your dh is taking such good care of you. Hopefully we can entertain you on here for a bit while you're on bed rest :)
> 
> Pebbie  your spa day sounds amazing!! I am so jealous right now :)
> 
> CLH  I'm taking a hypnobirthing course (unfortunately if I have to get the c-section) and doing the free prenatal class the hospital offers. But this is my first and I have no idea about anything so I want to do as much as I can lol!
> 
> Char  that looks awesome. How long can you use it for?

It goes from pram bit to push chair so I can use it until baby is walking but to be honest I will prob get a stroller at around 6 months as will be easier x


----------



## charbaby

I am a Papaya yay!!! 18 weeks to go! :D
2 weeks till V day x


----------



## charbaby

Hope none of you UK ladies shop at Tesco's seen on the news this morning that they have been using Horse meat in there burgers errrrrrrrrrrrr Makes me feel sick thinking of it! So glad I shop at Asda! x


----------



## pebbie1

Hahahaha yeah I saw about the horse meat in the burgers. Naughty Tesco's. we always get our meat at the butchers and will definitely keep doing that!


----------



## pebbie1

Does anybody feel a bit out of place in second tri already? Almost all the threads are about 16- week appointment and 12 or 20 week scan or when to feel baby move. We've sort of 'been there, done that' so in already having peaks in third tri :)


----------



## charbaby

Since they moved this thread to here I don't hardly look at 2nd tri now. :D


----------



## charbaby

What's everyones appetite like? I seem to eat almost the same as before I was pregnant except in the mornings I have 2 lots of breakfast one at 7am then again about 9-10am


----------



## OmiOmen

I didn't read that about Tesco but that is gross. We shop there but are vegetarian. 

They want me to have a c-section because they seem to prefer repeat c-sections than VBAC'sat my hospital. The other one near me seems very pro-VBAC and encourages an active birth even if you are having constant monitoring and a IV put in but it gets bad reviews and looks dirty and old.

I think we will get the Quinny Buzz 3 in black because I don't want to pay so much extra just to get it in red. DH also likes the Britax B Smart 3 but says it is up to me out of those two. The benefit of the Britax one is that it can be parent facing and is a tiny bit cheaper.

My appetite is fairly normal right now. Although I was awake most of the night with really painful indigestion and (TMI) trapped wind so I am guessing it was the garlic and chilli mushrooms I ate for dinner.


----------



## pebbie1

I eat less than before I was pregnant but that's only because I still feel nauseous. I've also gone off coffee again :( And most of the food doesn't sound appetising. So I can't wait to feel normal again


----------



## charbaby

pebbie1 said:


> I eat less than before I was pregnant but that's only because I still feel nauseous. I've also gone off coffee again :( And most of the food doesn't sound appetising. So I can't wait to feel normal again

I was like this in first tri but thankfully sickness went away by about 9 weeks, I am trying to remember what I ate with the other 2 but seems like it was more than what I am this time.


----------



## OmiOmen

I know it sounds awful saying this when pregnant but I am a bit off fruit and vegetables at the moment. I normally eat about 8 portions a day and now I am between 3-5 although aiming for at least 5.


----------



## charbaby

I have never been a five a day person myself, More like 2-3 sometimes not even that :/


----------



## MizzPodd

I tend to eat about the same to a little less just because I'm trying to control my carbs for if I develop GD again :( but I've had many cravings that make me nauseous after I give in to them. Lol 

22 weeks! I'm so excited to be so close to 24 weeks!! Time keep flying by:)


----------



## OmiOmen

I worked out how much we plan on spending on baby things last night and it is not fun seeing the numbers written down. The cloth nappy cost is my main worry on the off chance they do not work out again.

Is everyone else buying along the way or sticking to a strict budget?


----------



## babyface15

good morning girls is the snow all gone? happy papaya day char. Pebbie how unfortunate you're still feeling sick :hugs: My appetite is pretty much normal now, I was completely ravenous in first tri lol! although I tend to snack more when hungry instead of just getting a coffee. I also sneaked a peek at third tri last night hehe


----------



## babyface15

omni I have a spreadsheet done up of items I think I need and potential costs, but trying to get as much on sale or for free as possible!


----------



## pebbie1

It's really good but also reay frustrating that I still don't know what to buy! I feel like I should be buying something but I don't know what. I might go to Mothercare later and peek at newborn clothes :)
All I can think of now is nappies and my friends sister works at pampers so I get them with a discount. 
Mind you though. If this baby is a boy I need to get all the clothes sorted as we only have bags full of girl clothes!
We have decided to throw out the highchair as daughter doesn't use it anymore so I'll get a new one nearer the time when nr2 will need one.


----------



## OmiOmen

DH got a spreadsheet together as soon as we talked about TTC to make sure we could afford it all. But now I am trying to get the cost of the things we want to buy, I know we could do it cheaper and buy things that cost less or even re-use more of DS's old stuff though. We are not buying anything until about March though; partly due to budgeting and buying all at once and partly because we need to move house. 

I am worried about nappies not only because of spending so much on cloth and that they may not work out but also the back up option was huggies.


----------



## babyface15

why don't you just get a starter kit of the cloth ones that way if they don't work or you haven't invested a lot of money! I am thinking of doing a bit of both, cloth then regular when it's more convenient (or if out doesn't work out for us)


----------



## OmiOmen

It probably sounds odd but DH is an all or nothing sort of guy so it will be a case of either buying all the nappies I could ever want or not getting any-more even if we need them. Plus, I want to try different brand but still get the savings of buying in packs of 5.


----------



## passion4shoes

I'm the same as you Omi. Also, it is difficult to know which brand will fit baby. Often (just like sposies) you have to try lots of different brands. I have bought a sample pack from dudeybaba's and tots bots. If cloth doesn't work out then at least you get your money back by selling them on. Pre-loved ones are better anyway as they have already been pre-washed and absorb better.

The aldi nappies are meant to be amazing. Pampers have some really bad reviews - due to smell mostly. Something to do with the chemicals that turn liquid into gel. 

The spreadsheet idea sounds fab, but I am a paper and pen person so have a baby notebook of what I need for newborn/ bathing/ feeding/ changing etc. I love having this amazing excuse to go shopping!


----------



## charbaby

You ladies are brave doing the whole cloth nappy stuff, I would find that to much hard work aswell as everything else


----------



## charbaby

babyface15 said:


> good morning girls is the snow all gone? happy papaya day char. Pebbie how unfortunate you're still feeling sick :hugs: My appetite is pretty much normal now, I was completely ravenous in first tri lol! although I tend to snack more when hungry instead of just getting a coffee. I also sneaked a peek at third tri last night hehe

Its great being a papaya! 2 weeks of it now tho by the time it changes we will be at V day :D x


----------



## pebbie1

I love the pampers nappy. My daughter had them from the start and they never leaked or anything and there is no strange smell either. I tried the Aldi nappies but daughter woke up in the morning and the nappy had leaked :(


----------



## babyface15

I plan on trying all different brands and stuff until we find what works for us. we'll see on the cloth char if it's too much work I'd say I won't continue it :haha:


----------



## OmiOmen

Pampers were the brand we hated. They did leak and smell for us and I got pretty scared about the stories about chemical burns. I hated nappies and am not looking forward to going back to that stage.



charbaby said:


> You ladies are brave doing the whole cloth nappy stuff, I would find that to much hard work aswell as everything else

That is what happened with us last time. We thought it would be easy doing an extra load of washing but then when it came to it it seemed like three times more work that I thought it would. My hope is that because I have a better idea what to expect this time it might be easier to stick with them.


----------



## babyface15

I wonder if you can order Huggies in bulk from Canada?


----------



## passion4shoes

I probably wouldn't be able to do it if I had other young children. But as it is we don't do any washing during the week anyway and I will be at home all day. 

Pampers leaked with my first born but I didn't even think about trying different brands. I just thought it was me not doing them up properly.

I am looking forward to it but won't lose any sleep if they don't work out. There is a cloth nappy group at our local sure start centre so I will give that a go. Also, our local council give £30 vouchers towards buying cloth nappies.

Have a look Omi and baby- yours might do the same.


----------



## pebbie1

Omi, did your GP prescribe aspirin for you for the pe history? I would ask for it though if I were you. Anything that could help is welcome


----------



## OmiOmen

My council give us £25 back when we spend £50. Since we last got them with DS they have started doing a rent pack of different brands to try out too. Not sure about a group but I will look into that. 

I might look into a breastfeeding support group this time too. I did't find a group with DS even though it was a huge amount of work sticking with BF'ing. 

My GP just did the checks and left it at that. I think my consultant should have prescribed it since so many people seem to but he didn't take me seriously when I brought up pre-eclampsia at all. I plan on talking to my midwife when I see her in 3 weeks about it all though and try and get another appointment with a different consultant. My blood pressure monitor and the urine analysis dip sticks should be here today but I am still waiting on them.


----------



## pebbie1

Yeah I'd definitely ask for it. I'm hoping it helps it at least slows down the bp so I can get to the end ok. I'm so worried about you because your consultant just didn't take it serious when it's such a serious condition. I'm a silly billy but yeah, I do care about the ladies on here ;)


----------



## OmiOmen

I am can not believe how he handled it either, luckily I am a 'better safe than sorry' type of person and will always see a GP or midwife if I am even slightly worried. But he will give that same advice to women who won't look out for it. I just hope my midwife can help with seeing a new consultant!


----------



## pebbie1

It's shocking. You shouldn't ask for a new consultant but demand a new consultant. Fingers crossed!!


----------



## charbaby

OMG I am so excited!!! My eldest sister has just left mine, She came round to tell me she has booked and paid for a 3d/4d scan on Friday the 1st February :D!!!!


----------



## passion4shoes

Oh wow! That's brilliant! What a lovely sister! I might tell mine that as a hint. Can't wait to see pictures of your baby. What is the difference between 3d and 4d? 

Our local bf support group is called breast friends!


----------



## charbaby

passion4shoes said:


> Oh wow! That's brilliant! What a lovely sister! I might tell mine that as a hint. Can't wait to see pictures of your baby. What is the difference between 3d and 4d?
> 
> Our local bf support group is called breast friends!

I don't know if its 3 or 4 d lol thats why I put both but this is what I am having the silver package.


https://www.hellobaby-cheltenham.co.uk/packages


----------



## Zfbaby

Are you based in cheltenham charbaby? I'm just outside of bath, not far away at all. Have you seen any sign of this snow?


----------



## charbaby

Zfbaby said:


> Are you based in cheltenham charbaby? I'm just outside of bath, not far away at all. Have you seen any sign of this snow?

Yeah I am in Cheltenham :D
No snow here but it has been icy all week and minus 5 today there saying Friday it will be here x


----------



## babyface15

yay char!! 
the 4th dimension is time! so you'll get to watch the baby inside in real time instead of just photos and sometimes they let you broadcast it over the Web. and if you're really lucky maybe they'll make you a DVD to take home :D


----------



## OmiOmen

What a great gift charbaby. I am not sure but I think the difference is that you get some sound with the 4D.


----------



## OmiOmen

The snow is still on the ground here and apparently we will get more here all of Friday and Saturday, some of Sunday and then most of Monday. Have I mentioned how much I hate snow? :growlmad:


----------



## charbaby

babyface15 said:


> yay char!!
> the 4th dimension is time! so you'll get to watch the baby inside in real time instead of just photos and sometimes they let you broadcast it over the Web. and if you're really lucky maybe they'll make you a DVD to take home :D

Yeah I get a dvd to take home, a cd with stil pics on and printed pics aswell xx


----------



## CLH_X3

Zfbaby said:


> Are you based in cheltenham charbaby? I'm just outside of bath, not far away at all. Have you seen any sign of this snow?

I'm just outside bath, in keynsham :)


----------



## CLH_X3

Got some lush sleepsuits in TU today, half price to!


----------



## pebbie1

Im south of Manchester and were having an amber snow warning and I'm so excited! I bought a sledge at Tesco today and am picking it up tomorrow so I'm all ready to take my little girl sledging for the first time ever with hubby as he might be allowed to work from home due to the bad weather forecast :)


----------



## charbaby

CLH_X3 said:


> Got some lush sleepsuits in TU today, half price to!

I was looking but couldn't find any sizes I needed :/ They were really cute tho x


----------



## charbaby

Morning all super freezing today! Dreading that snow coming.


----------



## charbaby

Oh yeah starting my baby blanket today and sewing course, not sure how long it will take me but I will upload pics of it as I do it :D x


----------



## pebbie1

Ahhh the baby blanket sounds lovely! Defo upload pictures :)
It's started to snow very very light here.

Anyone have pain in their groin? I walked to the local hospital here yesterday as I needed to have blood taken and my right groin hurt so bad. When I was home I heard a crack when I turned and I could hardly lie down in bed as my hip started to hurt reall bad. This morning I can hardly walk as it really hurts to move my right leg forward :( it's so painful. Anyone have this as well? What should I do? I'm going to try a warm seed bag on it to see if it works. It needs to go as I'm working tonight and need to walk (a lot). 
Thanks ladies x


----------



## CLH_X3

charbaby said:


> CLH_X3 said:
> 
> 
> Got some lush sleepsuits in TU today, half price to!
> 
> I was looking but couldn't find any sizes I needed :/ They were really cute tho xClick to expand...

In mine they had tiny baby, newborn, and up to 1 month, so I got up to 1 month :) guna go to my tu closes to work and see if they got any in there


----------



## CLH_X3

pebbie1 said:


> Ahhh the baby blanket sounds lovely! Defo upload pictures :)
> It's started to snow very very light here.
> 
> Anyone have pain in their groin? I walked to the local hospital here yesterday as I needed to have blood taken and my right groin hurt so bad. When I was home I heard a crack when I turned and I could hardly lie down in bed as my hip started to hurt reall bad. This morning I can hardly walk as it really hurts to move my right leg forward :( it's so painful. Anyone have this as well? What should I do? I'm going to try a warm seed bag on it to see if it works. It needs to go as I'm working tonight and need to walk (a lot).
> Thanks ladies x

No shooting pain in the groin but I have in my lower belly! :(


----------



## pebbie1

I'm getting so confused over who to call now. Do I call my GP, where I know they'll be busy and I'll probably get an appointment sometime next week, do I call Nhs direct or do I call triage as the midwife told me to call them if I have any questions?


----------



## babyface15

wow char you're so lucky what a great gift! :)

Pebbie that sounds very painful hun. I haven't had pain like that, and I don't live in the UK so I can't say who you should best call. But I will send you lots of :hugs:


----------



## babyface15

I have my appt with my regular family doctor today to go over the result of my anatomy scan and discuss in detail the placenta issue. Very anxious to get there, it's in 1.5 hrs. I don't have my phone today (think my purse was stolen from the car last night :S) so I can't update until this evening. Wish me luck!!!!


----------



## pebbie1

Thanks Babyface! Hope your appointment goes well :)
I called triage and I need to go to hospital to have it checked out. Here we go again!


----------



## charbaby

Oh no Pebbie that sounds awful hope its better soon! x


----------



## charbaby

The Material I have chose to use for the quilt :D
 



Attached Files:







cot quilt material.jpg
File size: 35.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## OmiOmen

pebbie1, I have a lot of pain in my groin and a little in my pelvis. It keeps me awake at night because I can not turn around without it really hurting. I had the same with DS in the the and 5th month and they it stopped so I am hoping that happens again for me. With DS there was a full month where I could almost not walk at all but think time it just really hurts. 

Could it be SPD? It is worth mentioning to the midwife. They normally don't do much for it but if it get very bad they will give you crutches and physio.


----------



## CLH_X3

pebbie1 said:


> Thanks Babyface! Hope your appointment goes well :)
> I called triage and I need to go to hospital to have it checked out. Here we go again!

Good luck :)


----------



## charbaby

People have been writing on facebook that it has started to snow in my town, So far no snow in my area but the other side of town is only 3 miles away so I imagine it will be here in the next 20 minutes or so :(


----------



## charbaby

Spoke to soon it's here already!


----------



## CLH_X3

No snow here yet, I went to my works local tu and they had there sleepsuit packs down to £2.40!!


----------



## pebbie1

Well I'm back home! They can't tell what exactly it is, but it's leaning most towards spd. Like you said Omi, nothing they can do. They don't even know if its going to go or get better. I can hardly walk! So I have an appointment with my GP on Monday and if its still this bad we'll go through the options to possibly make it better (if possible). Bummer!!!


----------



## pebbie1

Oh and it's snowing in Cheshire :)


----------



## charbaby

Not settling at the mo but ment to be worse coming tonight


----------



## OmiOmen

Sorry to hear that pebbie1. I could not walk with it with DS1 and waddling short distances was really painful. It is painful again this time but not as bad, the less walking I do the less it hurts though. If it does not go I guess you may end up with some issues at work with it.

We still have snow on the ground from two days ago but it is snowing again. Here it is supposed to snow almost non-stop for the next 2-3 days. 

I just found out the pushchair we really want is going to be sold in the UK from Spring so in time for DS2. Now we just need to know if it will be within our top end of the pushchair budget.


----------



## charbaby

What one you getting omi?


----------



## OmiOmen

We want the 4moms origami but it will depend on how much they sell it in the UK for. In America the RRP would work out to around £500 (it worked out at £750 when we looked at getting it shipped here with the duty and tax on top) but our top budget for a pushchair is £600 and I think they might sell it for more in the UK. FX it will be in our budget. 

https://www.4moms.com/origami

Our back up choice is the Quinny buzz 3.


----------



## Zfbaby

CLH_X3 said:


> Zfbaby said:
> 
> 
> Are you based in cheltenham charbaby? I'm just outside of bath, not far away at all. Have you seen any sign of this snow?
> 
> I'm just outside bath, in keynsham :)Click to expand...

Lol that's not far at all. Small world! My husband works in hanham so he pretty much passes keynsham everyday. 

Snow has started here tonight at around 6:30. Believe it's meant to be at its heaviest at 5am. So tomorrow might be nice waking up!


----------



## CLH_X3

Zfbaby said:


> CLH_X3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zfbaby said:
> 
> 
> Are you based in cheltenham charbaby? I'm just outside of bath, not far away at all. Have you seen any sign of this snow?
> 
> I'm just outside bath, in keynsham :)Click to expand...
> 
> Lol that's not far at all. Small world! My husband works in hanham so he pretty much passes keynsham everyday.
> 
> Snow has started here tonight at around 6:30. Believe it's meant to be at its heaviest at 5am. So tomorrow might be nice waking up!Click to expand...

I go to blue bowl in Hanham all the time for good! ... No snow here yet!


----------



## CLH_X3

OmiOmen said:


> We want the 4moms origami but it will depend on how much they sell it in the UK for. In America the RRP would work out to around £500 (it worked out at £750 when we looked at getting it shipped here with the duty and tax on top) but our top budget for a pushchair is £600 and I think they might sell it for more in the UK. FX it will be in our budget.
> 
> https://www.4moms.com/origami
> 
> Our back up choice is the Quinny buzz 3.

Love that pram!


----------



## OmiOmen

We love it too, I just hope we like the price when they start selling it here! :haha: We are already spending a lot more than we intended to on the bouncer/swing after seeing the 4moms mamaRoo bouncer. That company has a lot to answer for with our baby budget!


----------



## Zfbaby

I go to blue bowl in Hanham all the time for good! ... No snow here yet!

Dh runs the jolly sailor, the spoons. 

Snow has turned to rain here btw. You can tell its cold because even with the heating on max and blankets it's freezing!


----------



## babyface15

hope everyone gets the day off tomorrow :)
sorry pebbie and omni to hear of your troubles :hugs:

I met with my Dr today and found out it is a left lateral marginal low lying placenta (for those of you who also have it). but she was more positive about it moving than the obstetrician! now it's just a waiting game until my next scan to see if its moved. fingers crossed :)


----------



## OmiOmen

I am hoping all of you with low laying placentas have them move. We seem to have a lot of third trimester scans in this group!


----------



## CLH_X3

Zfbaby said:


> I go to blue bowl in Hanham all the time for good! ... No snow here yet!
> 
> Dh runs the jolly sailor, the spoons.
> 
> Snow has turned to rain here btw. You can tell its cold because even with the heating on max and blankets it's freezing!

Haha, such a small world! My oh goes there sometimes! To the jolly sailor, we usually go on a sat night to the blue bowl, so weird!


----------



## NatalieBelle

Its a boy


----------



## Zfbaby

Wow that is weird clh! 

Just placed a cold glass of milk on my tummy and lo really didn't like it. Has to catch it before it went everywhere . He kicked it so hard :)


----------



## pebbie1

NatalieBelle said:


> Its a boy

Yay, congratulations!!!


----------



## OmiOmen

Congratulations NatalieBelle. :flower:


----------



## charbaby

OMI. Arhh thats a lovely pram :D
Natalie. Congrats on the boy.

Snowing all night here schools are closed, Got about 3cm so far but weather says 20cm to fall during the day. I'll upload some pics later x


----------



## pebbie1

Snowing here too. Most snow is expected here this afternoon. Got a light dusting so far and daughter is so excited! Love it :)


----------



## charbaby

Kids are excited as well and there happy to have a day off school to play in it!
Here's a pic I just took from my bedroom window. Snow is coming down heavy now! x
 



Attached Files:







snow.jpg
File size: 32 KB
Views: 5


----------



## charbaby

O/H didn't take the car to work this morning because he didn't no how bad the snow was going to be when he finished, He is going to be froze coming home!


----------



## Zfbaby

Just looked outside for the first time this morning. It's still coming down heavy and it's already very thick. Good thing in off today anyway. Not looking forward to the slushy icy stage though


----------



## OmiOmen

Nice photo. Snow looks nice but I hate going out in it.

We have had snow for a few days now and it keeps coming down on and off. But DH is still cycling to work! :wacko:


----------



## Zfbaby

OmiOmen said:


> We have had snow for a few days now and it keeps coming down on and off. But DH is still cycling to work! :wacko:

Brrrrr sounds too cold for me


----------



## OmiOmen

I think he must be crazy. I managed to go out without falling over yesterday but DS slipped over on a icy bit, luckily I was holding his hand and caught him before he fully fell. I start back at Uni on Thursday so hope the snow is not as bad here by then. At least my dog loves it!


----------



## babyface15

congrats Natalie! have you thought of any names yet?

amazing the kids have a day off!! they must be so excited..snow days were my favorite days in grade school! can't wait for my los first blizzard :)

hehe you ladies would die here if you hate going out on snow. I have to hang on tight to dh wherever I go. I got some good snow boots though.

so how do they deal with snow in the uk? do you have snow plows over there?


----------



## charbaby

The UK don't deal with it well at all. Most places come to a stand still! They try and grit the roads but last year we ran out of grit! x


----------



## babyface15

I think you have a similar climate to British Columbia here in Canada which has typically mild winters. very different than here where we get it so often we have the infrastructure to deal with it. we only shut down when the winds are high and you can't see 5 ft in front of you! lol
hopefully they'll put something out on the roads for you this time. does dh have far to go to get home?


----------



## passion4shoes

Yay! My school is shut! No work for me. Wool woop. I live off the coast of dorset and we never close! The snow has stopped falling now and I am catching up on OBEM. Love days off.

I bet your kids are all loving it. Mine is a bit too old to build snowmen with his mummy. But my OH went to jjb and bought sledges with his mates to go up the hills. Big kids!

On the negative side, my asda delivery won't make it today so I have only porridge to eat!


----------



## pebbie1

Awe hubby drove to work this morning but they're contemplating on closing the office. He'll let me know at lunch time. I hope so! :)


----------



## babyface15

ahh getting so jealous of your days off!! hope everyone and their oh stay safe on the roads if you have to be out in it. 

passion you get your groceries delivered? that sounds amazing, I hate the grocery store! :)


----------



## OmiOmen

We got our tesco shop delivered yesterday, they made it through the snow thankfully. Luckily we got the full shop we ordered too which is not bad since sometimes people panic buy when it snows.


----------



## charbaby

babyface15 said:


> I think you have a similar climate to British Columbia here in Canada which has typically mild winters. very different than here where we get it so often we have the infrastructure to deal with it. we only shut down when the winds are high and you can't see 5 ft in front of you! lol
> hopefully they'll put something out on the roads for you this time. does dh have far to go to get home?

Its about 7 miles to ride. x


----------



## passion4shoes

He's brave! I haven't even ventured out yet.

I love getting my shopping delivered. And you can check what you need as you order. And keep track of exactly what you are spending. Can you not get groceries delivered where you are baby face?

I haven't seen any news yet. I wonder if Britain is falling apart with the snow!


----------



## babyface15

wow that's pretty far on the bike! maybe he'll get the day off too :D

is it expensive or does the grocery store do it? no we can't really. unless you hire a private shopper to go out and do it for you which would probably cost a fortune! but it sounds like an amazing service especially for people with kids, or pregnant or older!! :)


----------



## OmiOmen

It is standard in the UK really, 3 out of the main 4 stores offer it. It has a delivery cost but it is pretty low.


----------



## charbaby

babyface15 said:


> wow that's pretty far on the bike! maybe he'll get the day off too :D
> 
> is it expensive or does the grocery store do it? no we can't really. unless you hire a private shopper to go out and do it for you which would probably cost a fortune! but it sounds like an amazing service especially for people with kids, or pregnant or older!! :)

I never get home delivery, I did it once and all the stuff we had was near its sell by date! When I go shopping I get the items from the back of the shelf so they have longer life on them :D x


----------



## pebbie1

Tesco is the street behind my house. I once had surgery so had the shopping delivered. I was dead embarrassed as it took the driver about 10 seconds to get here!! lol
Just went out in the snow with my daughter. She loved it so much!


----------



## NatalieBelle

Thank you everyone 

Babyface15- I have, we actually already had a name picked out for each sex at the very beginning but it looks like our baby is going to be a William Chase


----------



## charbaby

My Babies having fun in the snow :D
 



Attached Files:







snow...jpg
File size: 26.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## pebbie1

Awwwwww so cute! Snow is amazing when your a child. I remember how much fun I had when I was little


----------



## babyface15

beautiful name Natalie, we're thinking of William too :)
aww char looks like they're having so much fun! snowball in hand lol


----------



## CLH_X3

My sons middle name will 100% be Anthony as that's my grandads name as my oh grandads name so it's kinda win win .. 

I'm enjoying buying baby clothes now, anyone want to put pic up of what they bought for baby? 

Also I'm trying to more realistic this time about how much baby clothes I need .. Think I have 6 newborn vest and 4 long sleeve ones, so 10. 
I also have ..
3 x newborn vests
8 times up to 1 month
And 3 up to 3 months 

Umm and that's about it except Iv found some stuff of faiths that I can use


----------



## charbaby

CLH_X3 said:


> My sons middle name will 100% be Anthony as that's my grandads name as my oh grandads name so it's kinda win win ..
> 
> I'm enjoying buying baby clothes now, anyone want to put pic up of what they bought for baby?
> 
> Also I'm trying to more realistic this time about how much baby clothes I need .. Think I have 6 newborn vest and 4 long sleeve ones, so 10.
> I also have ..
> 3 x newborn vests
> 8 times up to 1 month
> And 3 up to 3 months
> 
> Umm and that's about it except Iv found some stuff of faiths that I can use

I have tried to keep a note of what I am buying because don't want to go over board this time neither. I think I have everything for newborn and 0-3 months now minus a few day outfits.


----------



## charbaby

13 days till 4d scan :D so excited to have a proper look at her little face x


----------



## charbaby

I was looking though all the other threads and there's loads of June/July/August and September Babies! Its mad I can remember when May babies were the newest groups! There will be October threads in the next few weeks!! Every week that goes past just seems to get faster and faster x


----------



## pebbie1

It's mad isn't it! September is so far away from may. It is going really fast. Another week gone almost. It does go very quick.


----------



## charbaby

I can't wait for V day will feel so much more relaxed then :)


----------



## passion4shoes

Me too. TMI but every time I have a poo I think the baby s just randomly going to pop out and it's too early! 

I really want to have another baby (or two) after this one but I seriously need to relax, enjoy it and take whatever comes. 

Does anyone else not really feel pregnant? My bump still isn't that big and I am not waddling, puffing or tired- which is lush! This is definitely the best trimester!


----------



## OmiOmen

Not me, I feel well and truly in the third trimester all ready. :nope:

After issues with the delivery company my blood pressure monitor on urine analysis dip sticks came today. :happydance:


----------



## babyface15

I definitely feel pregnant! I am feeling the heaviness of my belly sometimes and already have a bit of a waddle lol! I can't imagine how bad it's all going to get because I have so much more to grow.

Time was moving by really quick for me, but now I'm counting the days until my next ultrasound to see if the placenta has moved I think I'm going to feel as though things are slowing down again.

Off topic, but I've been watching the British OBEM - I love it! I think it's helping me to prepare for labour a bit.


----------



## Zfbaby

CLH_X3 said:


> My sons middle name will 100% be Anthony as that's my grandads name as my oh grandads name so it's kinda win win ..
> 
> I'm enjoying buying baby clothes now, anyone want to put pic up of what they bought for baby?
> 
> Also I'm trying to more realistic this time about how much baby clothes I need .. Think I have 6 newborn vest and 4 long sleeve ones, so 10.
> I also have ..
> 3 x newborn vests
> 8 times up to 1 month
> And 3 up to 3 months
> 
> Umm and that's about it except Iv found some stuff of faiths that I can use

Oh no I think I've gone seriously over board! :blush: 
So far I've got-
26 vest 0-3
9 newborn vests
7 3-6 vests
12 sleepsuits 0-3 
4 sleepsuits in newborn
Plus I've bought loads of jeans, shorts, shirts, cardigans and a couple of jackets. It's our first so didn't really know how much I needed. Think I've got too much 

I've put a thread up in 2nd tri. As you ladies are due the same as me I'd really appreciate it if you get the chance to check it out. I think you can tell I'm a worry wort :blush:


----------



## charbaby

The first October baby thread has been started! !! Makes me feel so pregnant :)


----------



## pebbie1

Char, that's mad!!!! October wow :) I remember how jealous I was at the start seeing women who were 20+ weeks pregnant lol

Zfbaby, my bubba is having a quiet day today. I have felt movement all through the day. But bubs will start to get less space so there will be a change in movement. I can feel when it's having a stretch though. It feels like someone is sitting on my belly and like its being blown up at the same time. Very weird :)


----------



## OmiOmen

I have only had really faint movement for a few days now but my bump has gotten a tiny bit smaller too so I think he has moved a bit. Plus the movement I am getting seems to have gotten a lot higher up practically overnight. I remember the same thing happening for a week or two at 25 weeks with DS.


----------



## Zfbaby

pebbie1 said:


> Char, that's mad!!!! October wow :) I remember how jealous I was at the start seeing women who were 20+ weeks pregnant lol
> 
> Zfbaby, my bubba is having a quiet day today. I have felt movement all through the day. But bubs will start to get less space so there will be a change in movement. I can feel when it's having a stretch though. It feels like someone is sitting on my belly and like its being blown up at the same time. Very weird :)

Think I know the sensation you mean. It kinda feels like a giant bowling bowl is being pushed in and around your stomach. Haven't felt that for a while though.


----------



## babyface15

omni I could have written that exact same thing. all my kicks were very low to the right now they are up by my belly button and not as strong. I figure baby has moved around :)


----------



## Zfbaby

I think baby knows how much I stress out and is winding me up. 

So I was chatting to someone at work and they were talking about having read or watched something that listed all the things they DON'T tell you about labour. She said she wasn't goin into detail because she didn't want to worry me but that she couldn't help but feel sorry for me, nice.
Got me thinking though I actually don't have a clue what to expect of labour or the aftermath. Other than looking out for my waters to break and that it will hurt like hell I've no idea!!!
Anyone brave enough to share?


----------



## charbaby

ZFbaby my waters didn't break with my first 2 they had to break them at the hospital. My first sign was my mucus plug, The only way I can explain that is it looks like thick green snot! Lol sounds gross but true. no point worrying you about the whole experience as everyone is different but it does hurt but is all worth it in the end :D. I had stitches with both of mine and for me that was the worse bit after as it hurt for several days (while going to wee) x


----------



## CLH_X3

Wouldn't worry about the labour Hun! 

I lost my mucus plug throughout the day and just had period pains (which were my contractions) my waters didn't break until I was literally pushing so 10cm! They burst everywhere! It is painful ... I stayed at home til I was 8.5/9 cm so only had 1cm to go til I was pushing, and I don't think it got really painful until just before I left for hospital so I must been roughly 7/8cm by then .. 
If you can take it I recommend raspberry leaf tea! You can take it from about 32 weeks


----------



## Zfbaby

Thanks ladies, 
Weird thing is I know I worry and panic over everything with my bub but I'm not worried/ scared about the labour. That could be a rookie mistake I know but I can handle pain when I know why it is. It's the worrying at what I can't see I handle badly. Mainly, I'm just really curious as I don't know what happens to you whilst you're at hospital. Is the worst bit the crowning or the contractions? 
Also if you do tear did you know it was happening? How gory is it and how private can you be? If I'm brutally honest I've never been sure of having dh there because I really don't want him looking. :blush: 
How realistic is it that he won't see things I don't want him to see? I don't want him watching lo coming out and I don't want him to see the placenta and all that gross after stuff. 
Oh and if the midwife tried to make me feel the baby coming out eith my hand like on obem I'd probably freak, I don't want to touch or see! :)


----------



## OmiOmen

I'v never being in labour but can say that everything to to with pregnancy and having a baby can not be planned at all. You might get lucky and have everything go exactly how your birth plan says but not everyone does. Someone can have 10 kids and each one very different.

Your DH will probably see something he doesn't want to though. My husband saw my internal organs and it really grosses me out. :sick:


----------



## charbaby

I suppose you could ask him not to look but other than that I would say no because when its actually happening you won't care what anyone else is doing. Me personally didn't mind o/h looking at babies coming out he thought it was amazing and he's seen it all before down there so I didn't see the problem lol. As with being private that again all depends on what happens during labour. I had a doctor 3 midwives and 2 nurses plus o/h and my nan when i had my first but with my 2nd only o/h and 2 midwives. x


----------



## Zfbaby

OmiOmen said:


> I'v never being in labour but can say that everything to to with pregnancy and having a baby can not be planned at all. You might get lucky and have everything go exactly how your birth plan says but not everyone does. Someone can have 10 kids and each one very different.
> 
> Your DH will probably see something he doesn't want to though. My husband saw my internal organs and it really grosses me out. :sick:

Eww yeah that would gross me out too. A good friend of the family ended up getting a divorce because her husband watched their child being born. He couldn't look at her after and they never had sex again!! Crazy!!


----------



## OmiOmen

Wow that is crazy. I wonder what on earth he was expecting. 

If I get my VBAC I am not worried about what DH will see. People seeing and touching my internal organs felt like a bit of a violation but with a vaginal birth it is all normal stuff. DH on the other hand may pass out, since he shudders and looks away if he is watching TV and Homer Simpson hurts himself. :haha:


----------



## Zfbaby

charbaby said:


> I suppose you could ask him not to look but other than that I would say no because when its actually happening you won't care what anyone else is doing. Me personally didn't mind o/h looking at babies coming out he thought it was amazing and he's seen it all before down there so I didn't see the problem lol. As with being private that again all depends on what happens during labour. I had a doctor 3 midwives and 2 nurses plus o/h and my nan when i had my first but with my 2nd only o/h and 2 midwives. x

Yeah guess it is a spectator sport lol. I just figure that if it's gross I'll never have to see the midwives again where as i know the look on my husbands face if he sees anything gross with be forever burned into my memory :)


----------



## charbaby

Zfbaby said:


> charbaby said:
> 
> 
> I suppose you could ask him not to look but other than that I would say no because when its actually happening you won't care what anyone else is doing. Me personally didn't mind o/h looking at babies coming out he thought it was amazing and he's seen it all before down there so I didn't see the problem lol. As with being private that again all depends on what happens during labour. I had a doctor 3 midwives and 2 nurses plus o/h and my nan when i had my first but with my 2nd only o/h and 2 midwives. x
> 
> Yeah guess it is a spectator sport lol. I just figure that if it's gross I'll never have to see the midwives again where as i know the look on my husbands face if he sees anything gross with be forever burned into my memory :)Click to expand...

I was birthing partners to 2 of my best friends and it was the most amazing thing ever! I never looked at anything as being gross, I seen the babies coming out and cut there cords. Seen all the blood after and everything but that's the stuff you put to the back of your mind and just remember the good stuff :D I would be a birthing partner anytime some one asked me to its just great x


----------



## CLH_X3

Haha I delivered my placenta and they literally took it straight away, pretty sure my oh was holding out lo by then, I asked them to bring it to me as I wanted to see how big it was looked like! My oh didn't look tho. 

I actually said to my oh when I was in labour 'your never guna want to have sex with me again!' He told me to stup up being stupid, and we had sex 2 weeks exactly after I have birth! So no problems there. 

Pushing I think is kinda better then just constant contractions, as I felt like it kinda relived the pain a lil? Also as the head crowns it does burn! And no I didn't feel myself tear, I did a little and had to have some stitches but couldn't actually feel myself tear :) 
When they were stitching me up that didn't hurt either as they numb you up but it does hurt a day or so later when you have to wee! I'm dreading that more then labour!!


----------



## charbaby

CLH_X3 said:


> Haha I delivered my placenta and they literally took it straight away, pretty sure my oh was holding out lo by then, I asked them to bring it to me as I wanted to see how big it was looked like! My oh didn't look tho.
> 
> I actually said to my oh when I was in labour 'your never guna want to have sex with me again!' He told me to stup up being stupid, and we had sex 2 weeks exactly after I have birth! So no problems there.
> 
> Pushing I think is kinda better then just constant contractions, as I felt like it kinda relived the pain a lil? Also as the head crowns it does burn! And no I didn't feel myself tear, I did a little and had to have some stitches but couldn't actually feel myself tear :)
> When they were stitching me up that didn't hurt either as they numb you up but it does hurt a day or so later when you have to wee! I'm dreading that more then labour!!

I had stitches with both and I am also dreading that more than the labour!!!!! Talk about OUCH!!!!!!


----------



## charbaby

So o/h has just left to take the kids swimming and it has started to snow again!!!!


----------



## pebbie1

Zfbaby it's good to not be too worried about labour. I wasn't worried at all with my first. I got induced so have got no idea about mucous plugs etc. my contractions only became painful when I was 8 cm. my waters did break and it felt like a big pop inside and then lots of water! Hahahaha
I had gas & air and that was enough for me. 
For me the most sore bit was the crowning. It's like a burning feeling but at some point your nerves get stretched so much they get blocked out so the stinging stopped. I had an episiotomy and at that point I didn't care about it as babies heartbeat was dropping so she had to come out. They put a local anaesthetic in so I didn't feel anything.
They didn't ask me to touch anything or look at anything. I remember them saying one more push and baby is out so I automatically looked and saw her come out. 
My hubby said he would stay at shoulder height so he couldn't see anything but when I opened my eyes he was standing next to the midwife. He was intrigued by it all and it was his choice so I was fine by it :)
Like Char said, for me the most painful thing was weeing with stitches!!! I'm absolutely dreading having stitches again and I'm not dreading anything else.


----------



## charbaby

Just a reminder to all UK ladies that Asda baby event starts tomorrow :) x


----------



## CLH_X3

charbaby said:


> Just a reminder to all UK ladies that Asda baby event starts tomorrow :) x

It's already on in most stores, just bought some nappies and wipes


----------



## charbaby

CLH_X3 said:


> charbaby said:
> 
> 
> Just a reminder to all UK ladies that Asda baby event starts tomorrow :) x
> 
> It's already on in most stores, just bought some nappies and wipesClick to expand...

Oh is it lol starts in mine tomorrow


----------



## CLH_X3

charbaby said:


> CLH_X3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charbaby said:
> 
> 
> Just a reminder to all UK ladies that Asda baby event starts tomorrow :) x
> 
> It's already on in most stores, just bought some nappies and wipesClick to expand...
> 
> Oh is it lol starts in mine tomorrowClick to expand...

It's supposed to start in all of them tomorrow but every year there early! 

for those that don't no, huggies newborn starter kits are £3, and inside you get £2 off coupon fr your next box, so while the sale is on you can keep getting boxes for £1 after the first spend of £3! 
Inside you get a pack nappies, pack wet wipes and cotton wipes which is handy for the hospital :) 
Bought my first box today and will get the others tomorrow


----------



## babyface15

thanks for all the tips ladies. I have a feeling dh is going to be good about it. He doesn't get grossed out easily by what he sees as normal bodily functiob (or even abnormal :haha:) but I do think he'll be stressed seeing me in pain.


----------



## charbaby

CLH_X3 said:


> charbaby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CLH_X3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charbaby said:
> 
> 
> Just a reminder to all UK ladies that Asda baby event starts tomorrow :) x
> 
> It's already on in most stores, just bought some nappies and wipesClick to expand...
> 
> Oh is it lol starts in mine tomorrowClick to expand...
> 
> It's supposed to start in all of them tomorrow but every year there early!
> 
> for those that don't no, huggies newborn starter kits are £3, and inside you get £2 off coupon fr your next box, so while the sale is on you can keep getting boxes for £1 after the first spend of £3!
> Inside you get a pack nappies, pack wet wipes and cotton wipes which is handy for the hospital :)
> Bought my first box today and will get the others tomorrowClick to expand...

My store must be lazy then! O/h works at Asda in the bakery and said it hasn't started yet


----------



## babyface15

pebbie, mizzpodd, omni or others with experience with the low placenta - the past two nights I've had so much pressure and heaviness down around my pubic line that only seemed to go away after lying down for a few hours. it slowly came on as the day went on but was worst at night. any of you get this? better yet any of you regular placenta moms get this, don't know maybe it's a normal pg pain or not lol!


----------



## pebbie1

I have days when it feels really heavy down there. It's heavy today as well. Not sure if that's from the placenta?


----------



## Zfbaby

charbaby said:


> Just a reminder to all UK ladies that Asda baby event starts tomorrow :) x

Do we know when it ends?


----------



## OmiOmen

babyface15 I don't have low laying placenta, I'm high risk for pre-eclmapsia and my next scan is to double check this baby is not breach again or 'too big' for a VBAC, but I do get a heaviness at times. Although the top of my bikini line is where my c-section scar is and I get heaviness and pains there anyway sometimes so it might be that in my case.


----------



## charbaby

Zfbaby said:


> charbaby said:
> 
> 
> Just a reminder to all UK ladies that Asda baby event starts tomorrow :) x
> 
> Do we know when it ends?Click to expand...

Not sure when it ends


----------



## Zfbaby

Just had a quick nosey at asda website and it looks like it ends on the 8th of feb. 
Some good bits and pieces on there though!


----------



## passion4shoes

Zf you made me laugh pages ago at how much you have bought for LO! 

I get the heaviness too baby so it might not be placenta issues. When is your next scan? OBEM is great,mbut last series was much better. This one is a little boring with more focuson personal lives.

23 weeks this week!


----------



## CLH_X3

Bargain for those who are going to take it. 

https://m.hollandandbarrett.com/pag...id=1511&searchterm=Raspberry leaf tea&rdcnt=1

£1!


----------



## OmiOmen

Anyone else starving all the time? In the first trimester I was so sick I was not eating much and then by the second trimester my apatite was normal. Then suddenly a few days ago I have spent every evening really hungry and it has even woke me up a couple of times. It doesn't seem to matter that I am eating again after my dinner either.


----------



## Zfbaby

passion4shoes said:


> Zf you made me laugh pages ago at how much you have bought for LO!

I know :( I've definitely got a bit too much!!. I told dh I wasn't going to get anymore and then he came home from sainsburys today with 2 more packs of vests he said he liked too much to leave behind :blush: I have a feelinjng it wont be the last either!


----------



## CLH_X3

Zfbaby said:


> passion4shoes said:
> 
> 
> Zf you made me laugh pages ago at how much you have bought for LO!
> 
> I know :( I've definitely got a bit too much!!. I told dh I wasn't going to get anymore and then he came home from sainsburys today with 2 more packs of vests he said he liked too much to leave behind :blush: I have a feelinjng it wont be the last either!Click to expand...

What vests did he buy ? I bought some from there too!


----------



## pebbie1

I bought something today!!! It's a sleep suit that says: Born in 2013. Love it and its suitable for boys and girls. Got it from Next :)


----------



## Zfbaby

Clh- one set has got letters on them with faces and ones got dogs on them. they're quite cute. I'm planning in going to France in August to stay with mil so I think I'm going to send a selection of vests/suits to France beforehand so I won't need to take much with me when I fly. I guess I can spare a few ;)


----------



## CLH_X3

Zfbaby said:


> Clh- one set has got letters on them with faces and ones got dogs on them. they're quite cute. I'm planning in going to France in August to stay with mil so I think I'm going to send a selection of vests/suits to France beforehand so I won't need to take much with me when I fly. I guess I can spare a few ;)

I seen both those sets but I got two other sets, I got the ones with blue stars on and the dinosaur ones :) £6.40 for both! And got Dino vests :)


----------



## CLH_X3

pebbie1 said:


> I bought something today!!! It's a sleep suit that says: Born in 2013. Love it and its suitable for boys and girls. Got it from Next :)

Awh cute! Totally love next.


----------



## pebbie1

I love next too! The clothes are so cute :)
This is the sleep suit
https://www.next.co.uk/x512884s3


----------



## charbaby

OMG I will have to get that it's so cute :D

How's everyone holding up in the snow/Ice? 
We haven't had snow since Friday but it's all froze over and turned to thick Ice now. It looks like an Ice rink outside mine. Schools are open today should stay open as long as we don't get anymore snow. 
23 weeks this week! Yay for the ladies who turned it today and the rest of us will be soon :D


----------



## pebbie1

Forecast was no snow here and it's absolutely hammering it down with snow! lol more than we've had so far!
It's v day week next week :)


----------



## charbaby

9 days till V day and 11 days till 4D scan exciting week for me :D


----------



## OmiOmen

It snowed more last night and is still lightly snowing now. It just does not seem to be stopping where I live. I'm trying to avoid it as much as possible. 

I got the tape measure out yesterday to get a good idea of 10.5 inches which it the average length of a baby at this point and I was surprised at how big he is getting. DH was really shocked when I showed him.


----------



## charbaby

Doe's anyone sell stuff on the Facebook selling pages? I have sold a few things of my daughters the last week and I found you get more money for it on there than Ebay! Defo worth joining them if you have old clothes/shoes to sell x


----------



## babyface15

thanks girls! I got it Friday and Saturday nights bad enough to have to go lie down, but both of those days I did way too much! took it easy yesterday and I felt fine. as for the burning on Friday I did eat a whole bunch of cake so that may have had something to do with it :haha:
passion haven't gotten my next scan date yet but it should be 28 to 30 weeks!
omni sounds like you're making up for lost time, I was that way in first tri.. your body must really want something :)


----------



## charbaby

Going to The Real China and Cineworld on Wednesday can't wait! Will prob stuff my face and regret it after tho :D :haha: x


----------



## babyface15

ooh 23 weeks. still a papaya, but my ticker says baby s face is fully formed. can't believe it's not long yet and they'd be able to survive outside of the womb :)

haha sounds nice char,.what are you seeing?


----------



## charbaby

babyface15 said:


> ooh 23 weeks. still a papaya, but my ticker says baby s face is fully formed. can't believe it's not long yet and they'd be able to survive outside of the womb :)
> 
> haha sounds nice char,.what are you seeing?

I Know only 1 week till V day for you :D What fruit are we at 24 weeks?
We are going to watch the impossible apparently its a real tear jerker so Ill prob be balling my eyes out!!! :haha:


----------



## pebbie1

According to the one I keep looking at we are grapefruit at 23 weeks and cantaloupe at 24 weeks. Then the following
25 weeks cauliflower
26 weeks lettuce
27 weeks rutabaga
28 weeks aubergine
29 weeks acorn squash
30 weeks cucumber
31 weeks pineapple
32 weeks squash
33 weeks durian fruit
34 weeks butternut squash
35 weeks coconut
36 weeks honeydew
37 weeks winter melon
38 weeks pumpkin
39 weeks water melon
40 weeks jackfruit


----------



## pebbie1

So I have confirmed severe spd :( I'm getting osteo physiotherapy and crutches. The GP tried to get me to take codeine, but I really don't want to? I'd rather be in pain than take codeine. Would you do the same?
X


----------



## babyface15

oh tell us how it is char, I would love to have a good cry at a movie :)

I like your list more Pebbie, mine keeps lumping weeks together now until the end I believe! 

I just made a little lie to stay home from work today. Feeling a little guilty but I actually forgot to take a shower and realized on the way out the door. I desperately needed one too :haha: My head just isn't in my work lately, I'm finding it so hard to concentrate on getting anything done


----------



## babyface15

ohhh :hugs: :hugs: Pebbie! That sucks so much :(
What will you do about work?
I'm not sure what I would do in your situation. I know my Dr told me that Tylenol (paracetomal or something in the UK) is fine in pregnancy for my headaches but I have yet to take one as well. But if you're really suffering and can't lie down a few here and there would probably be fine hun


----------



## OmiOmen

I'm sorry pebbie1. Are you stopping work early? I am not sure if I would take it or not.


----------



## pebbie1

I tried paracetamol but that didn't really help and I've been reading about codeine but women say the babies hardly move after taking it :( So I'm too scared!
I'm checking with hr to see if they have an admin job I can do till I go on mat leave the 1st of April. The GM already said something should be possible and I can go in on my crutches. I'm like a granny!!!! lol
I want baby to become strong and healthy and stay inside as long as possible but oh my, I can't wait for this pregnancy to be over :(


----------



## babyface15

charbaby said:


> babyface15 said:
> 
> 
> ooh 23 weeks. still a papaya, but my ticker says baby s face is fully formed. can't believe it's not long yet and they'd be able to survive outside of the womb :)
> 
> haha sounds nice char,.what are you seeing?
> 
> I Know only 1 week till V day for you :D What fruit are we at 24 weeks?
> We are going to watch the impossible apparently its a real tear jerker so Ill prob be balling my eyes out!!! :haha:Click to expand...


just checked it out and according to our tickers we will be a papaya again at 24 weeks!!! I feel like i've been a papaya forever where I changed my due date then had to change it back :S


----------



## babyface15

aww pebbie that sounds so bad! I would just take them on really bad days. I'm sure baby will be fine otherwise your dr wouldn't have prescribed them. I hope that hr reassigns you to something better. and hopefully the rest of your pg will fly by xoxo


----------



## pebbie1

Thanks babyface! I'll take it as it comes and am looking forward to all the great things to come.
V day next week, then double digits in 3 weeks, third tri in 4 weeks and my scan in 9 weeks and then 8 weeks till due date! It's going fast ladies


----------



## Zfbaby

CLH_X3 said:


> Zfbaby said:
> 
> 
> Clh- one set has got letters on them with faces and ones got dogs on them. they're quite cute. I'm planning in going to France in August to stay with mil so I think I'm going to send a selection of vests/suits to France beforehand so I won't need to take much with me when I fly. I guess I can spare a few ;)
> 
> I seen both those sets but I got two other sets, I got the ones with blue stars on and the dinosaur ones :) £6.40 for both! And got Dino vests :)Click to expand...

Lol omg we've got them too. I love the starts and the striped one that comes with. I thought the striped one with the dinos is cute an kinda retro looking! Love sainsburys


----------



## Zfbaby

Sorry to hear you're having a rough time pebbie. My dr said codeine every once an. A while is absolutely fine as they worry more about baby being addicted than anything else. I've yet to take one though as I'm still nervous too so I get where you are coming from. 
24wks tomorrow for me. Can't belive I've made it this far but I still worry all the time waiting to finally start enjoying myself. My ticker on my app says aubergine until 25wks then papaya until 28wk ????


----------



## charbaby

Sorry to hear your news pebbie x
I think all these tickers are different! We will just have to wait and see when our ones actually change least it will be a bit of a surprise then lol :D x


----------



## pebbie1

This is probably what we'll get
21 Weeks - Banana
22-24 Weeks - Papaya
25-28 Weeks - Eggplant
29-32 Weeks - Pumpkin Squash
33-36 Weeks - Honeydew
>=37 Weeks - Watermelon


----------



## Zfbaby

Just out of interest have any of you ladies had pain in their belly buttons when walking? I'm guessing it's stretching or possibly getting ready to pop? Lol


----------



## babyface15

pebbie that's a great attitude! So many important milestones to come and they will each pass in no time

zfbaby I haven't had belly button pain but I hear it is common. Is it bad? I have a bit of an inbetweeny or so I call it, so it's been slowly pushing past my stomach line since week 19! It fully out now and getting really soft, I wonder is it going to turn inside out? :wacko: lol


----------



## CLH_X3

I get a pain next to my belly button and if I push it, it sometimes causes a shooting pain. 

Zfbaby - I love the star ones, I just got the Dinosaur though as they were £2.40!


----------



## CLH_X3

Also my fruit is a banana squash ?! What the hell is that.... LOL


----------



## Zfbaby

babyface15 said:


> pebbie that's a great attitude! So many important milestones to come and they will each pass in no time
> 
> zfbaby I haven't had belly button pain but I hear it is common. Is it bad? I have a bit of an inbetweeny or so I call it, so it's been slowly pushing past my stomach line since week 19! It fully out now and getting really soft, I wonder is it going to turn inside out? :wacko: lol

Mine isn't poking out yet I though it was looking a bit shallower but dh says no. Oh well who knows obviously just another pregnancy joy. 

If I press it it doesn't create a shooting pain in fact it feels better to poke my finger in it :blush:


----------



## passion4shoes

Pebble - your spd sounds awful! 

You are all making me go out and shop! I haven't really bought many clothes yet. Ut my friend dropped her (now my!)pram off at my mums. Can't wait to have a pretend push about!


----------



## babyface15

haha zfbaby you'll have to just walk around with your finger pressed into it I guess :)
clh I've never heard of a banana squash either lol. exciting passion! I have yet to do any shopping ... or baby name picking. I'm such a procrastinator :)


----------



## charbaby

23 weeks tomorrow :) x
The snow has nearly cleared o/h was happy to drive to work this morning instead of having to bike it lol x


----------



## OmiOmen

I'v not had any belly button pain either. 

The snow is still here with little sign of it going. I start back at University on Thursday so I can't avoid it much longer. 

What pushchair have you gotten given passion4shoes?


----------



## pebbie1

Yay, 23 weeks today! 1 more week till v day, 3 more till third tri!
My belly button was an outie last time. Can't remember if it hurt though. I think it's on it's way out again this time as it pops out and back in when I laugh and cough lol!


----------



## Zfbaby

Lol pebbie! I think dh is right and mine isn't about to pop. Maybe it won't? 

24weeks today! V-day!


----------



## Zfbaby

When are people counting as being the start of tri3? Am I right in thinking 27wks? I think some say 26 and some say 28!


----------



## OmiOmen

This site goes by 27 weeks. I think most people move over a week or two early though. I don't really feel like I fit in in the second board any more but am nowhere near going into the third trimester boards either. :shrug:


----------



## pebbie1

Yeah I see 27 weeks as third tri as well so you're nearly there Zfbaby! Congrats on v day today :)
Omi I feel the same on being stuck between second and third tri. In second tri they're all talking and counting down to their scans etc and on third tri they're all talking about giving birth.


----------



## OmiOmen

Exactly. I tried the pregnancy club too but it does not get as many people on there. :shrug:


----------



## Zfbaby

It does seem to be a lot of ppl having just had their 12wk scan and that feels like forever ago. 
I was saying to dh I still feel like I'm kinda at the start in some ways. I'm so used to seeing pregnant women with huge defined bumps and thinking they must be 6mnths pregnant. Now I'm 6mnths I think oh they must be nearer 8 as I don't have that yet. If that makes sense. Too close tote start to be heavily pregnant and too close to the end at the same time!


----------



## charbaby

Zfbaby said:


> It does seem to be a lot of ppl having just had their 12wk scan and that feels like forever ago.
> I was saying to dh I still feel like I'm kinda at the start in some ways. I'm so used to seeing pregnant women with huge defined bumps and thinking they must be 6mnths pregnant. Now I'm 6mnths I think oh they must be nearer 8 as I don't have that yet. If that makes sense. Too close tote start to be heavily pregnant and too close to the end at the same time!

Put a bump pic on so we can see what you got x


----------



## charbaby

I don't bother with 2nd tri since they moved our thread to here. I prob won't bother with 3rd tri till I am about 36 weeks. I like this thread as I know all you ladies in here :D x


----------



## Zfbaby

Can you put pictures up with an iPhone? My laptop is dead :(


----------



## pebbie1

Yeah you can. You'll need to go on the desktop version and then you can add them via advanced reply. It's a bit of a pain though as loads of times the pics are too big or they show up sideways lol!


----------



## charbaby

Snowing here again! Ment to be 10cm hope they got it wrong


----------



## babyface15

we're having another storm here too. not bad enough to close the office but my boss let me go home early BC I was driving myself today :D said he didn't want to turn on the radio and hear of a pregnant lady off the road. lol


----------



## babyface15

happy v day zfbaby :)


----------



## CLH_X3

Snowing here to! But I don't mind, I actually like the snow! Lol ..

Ooo just went to the cinema with a friend and called in asda on the way home and got some bargains in there .. They had unisex vests packs down to £3! 7 in a pack aswel, so I picked up 2 packs in different sizes and they had pjs down to a £1 ... So I got 2 of the same in different sizes aswel .. Also got another outfit for £3 .. Was very pleased when I left!


----------



## charbaby

So they were right about the snow :( 
Cant wait for this weather to move on away from uk! 
On a good note im 23 weeks today :) yay! X


----------



## pebbie1

It's snowing here too and nothing's been forecasted for here. Seems impossible to get the weather right for Cheshire lol.
Congrats on 23 weeks Char. I week till v dag, 4 weeks till third tri!
Can't wait for the spa Friday! Saw pictures and they have a massive jacuzzi. Bit gutted I can't go in it!


----------



## charbaby

Thanks Pebbie :D
Spa sounds lovely I could really do with one of them! Still snowing here not settling that much so hopefully will turn to rain and wash away


----------



## pebbie1

I know, I cant wait! I had a back, neck and shoulder massage when I was pregnant with my daughter. It was amazing! But this time I get 85 minutes of message and facial and creams and stuff. Love it! I'll probably fall asleep hahahahaha.
The snow is not settling here either.
My mum went on a holiday to Thailand yesterday and I'm so worried!!!!!! Hahahahahaa. She's gone on a singles trip as my sister and I kept pushing her to do it and now I regret it and I just want her back!! Hahahaha


----------



## babyface15

sounds amazing Pebbie!! you deserve it. happy 23 weeks char! I've been thinking that my bump doesn't seem like it's grown at all in the past few weeks, then I remembered i've been a papaya for about 3 weeks lol!!


----------



## charbaby

Has anyone started to get heartburn yet? I was kept awake for nearly 2 hours last night with it :( I had it bad with other 2 pregnancies but not until near the end like 36 plus weeks! I am dreading having it for the next 17 weeks. Is there anything you can take for it except gaviscon as can't stand that. At the mo I am just drinking milk which helps but doesn't stop it x


----------



## OmiOmen

I started getting heartburn at least 3 weeks ago, I think my insides get squashed sooner because I have a short torso. I never had it until I got pregnant with DS1 and then I got it in the second trimester and worse in the third. But I still got it on and off after he was born too, it never fully went.


----------



## CLH_X3

I only had a tiny but of heartburn last time ... Got none so far


----------



## charbaby

did any of you take anything for it ?


----------



## CLH_X3

Nope .. Afraid not


----------



## pebbie1

Mines been ok so far (touch wood). It depends on what I eat or drink if I get it. I've been taking the chewable Gavisvon tablets but they are quite disgusting as well so I've been drinking a glass of milk too!
With my girl I had it really bad and got gaviscon prescribed through the GP as I was drinking it by the litres hahahaha. I really dislike it. Think I'm not having it this time because I still feel sick so I hope it stays away.
X


----------



## OmiOmen

I didn't take anything for it last time but am thinking of trying something this time.


----------



## pebbie1

Have you tried milk Omi? It does work. And gaviscon doesn't taste nice but it does work x


----------



## Zfbaby

Hi all! 
Having a rough day today my stomach is upside down and I can't seem to get any energy. 

I've noticed Ive started to get bad hiccups after eating so I'm guessing this is the start of heartburn? I've been drinking lots of milk and having a mint after each meal seems to be helping a bit.


----------



## OmiOmen

I don't like milk so I feel sick if I try and drink it.


----------



## charbaby

Film was amazing would recommend it to anyone :) still feeling bloated from real China defo ate to much lol


----------



## charbaby

OmiOmen said:


> I don't like milk so I feel sick if I try and drink it.

Oh wow I couldn't imagine not liking milk its one of my favorite drinks I have about 1-2 pints a day!


----------



## charbaby

Morning Ladies :D
How is everyone today? Had a great night sleep last night no heartburn thank god. 1 more week till 4d scan super excited x


----------



## pebbie1

Morning! All good here. Had some weird dreams last night. Very random.
I'm having a meeting with hr at work at 11 regarding my spd. Hope they can sort me an admin job....


----------



## pebbie1

Meeting went well ;)
Does anyone have a heavy feeling in their uterus?
X


----------



## babyface15

sorry about your heartburn :( I haven't had any yet thankfully, so I can't recommend anything.
good luck at your meeting pebbie, give us an update! can't wait to see the pics char :)

things are all good here, except more snow today (and the weekend) I'm getting so tired of this snowy winter. bring on the spring!!!


----------



## babyface15

yes hun I get a lot of heaviness if i've done too much and is worst in the evening. it was really bad last week, with pressure and heaviness, but seems to go away when I lie down for a few hrs :shrug:


----------



## pebbie1

Apparently were going to have lots of snow tomorrow! 
Yeah it feels really heavy down there today. Hubby got a proper kick against his hand last night. He was well chuffed ;). Normally the cheeky monkey would stop kicking if he put his hand on my bump.
X


----------



## CLH_X3

How much weight has everyone put on ? Iv put on a stone so 14lbs, which I feel is way to much! ... Need to stop eating! Lol


----------



## passion4shoes

I was really proud that I had only put on 4kg but actually found out that is equal to one stone. Scary. Now 10stone 4 which sounds a lot for me!

Not much heartburn here thank god! but that heavy feeling at night is really uncomfortable - at least it is only in the evenings. Sounds a bit odd, but someone said that vinegar helps get rid of heartburn ?? Never tried it myself...

What have they done for you at work pebbie? my friends have been in thailand for one month - photos are amazing. Your mum will love it!!


----------



## Zfbaby

Not sure if this is a good deal but just been into asda and bought a starter pack of nappies for £4. It's got 27 nappies, wipes and soft cloths. Also bought a huge box of sensitive wet wipe for £10. It's got 620 wipes! 

I though 4kg was 8lb?? Thats what I've put on and midwife said was very good for this stage! Considering how much everything weighs like uterus, fluid, milk ducts etc. that what she said anyway


----------



## Zfbaby

Also yes to heaviness. Today I've felt really heavy any tight like I've been pumped up with a football pump


----------



## CLH_X3

Zfbaby said:


> Not sure if this is a good deal but just been into asda and bought a starter pack of nappies for £4. It's got 27 nappies, wipes and soft cloths. Also bought a huge box of sensitive wet wipe for £10. It's got 620 wipes!
> 
> I though 4kg was 8lb?? Thats what I've put on and midwife said was very good for this stage! Considering how much everything weighs like uterus, fluid, milk ducts etc. that what she said anyway

Is that the huggies newborn starter kit? Thought they were £3? 
Also just so you know there's a coupon on the outer packaging for £2 off your next lot of newborn nappies, you can use this on anothe start box so it would only be £1 :)


----------



## CLH_X3

4kg is 8.5lbs almost 9lbs ... Not 14lb ... :) 

I'm just eating to much, and I know it! And it's all crap! Been good all today though!


----------



## Zfbaby

Just checked dhs receipt and you're right! Even better! 
We're going back to asda later to do our big food shop ( didn't want to do it now as I'm still in baby shopping mode) so I'll take the coupon back and get another box!


----------



## babyface15

we don't use stones, is 1 st = 14 lbs? if that's the case I've put on nearly 1 st 6 lbs :D haha

in case I'm wrong lol, I've gained almost 20 lbs (not 100% sure of my pp weight). it's a bit much but I was a little underweight before I got pregnant so my Dr said it was ok! id like to gain no more than 40 in total, though. How much do you gain in third trimester normally?

glad to hear your meeting went well pebbie! :)


----------



## pebbie1

I've put on 17lbs. I put on 20 but lost 3 over the last week. Must be as my mayonnaise craving stopped. That was mad!!!! I'm into tomatoes now hahahahaha.
Work is going to find an admin job for me so I can sit down. So I'm really happy about that. I also have 24 holidays left so I'm taking them all from the 1st of April and then go on maternity leave and go back in January. Can't wait!!


----------



## OmiOmen

I am glad that work are cooperating pebbie.

I never weigh myself so I have no idea how much I have put on. :shrug: Not sure if the midwife will weigh me or not at the next appointment.


----------



## pebbie1

Is anyone's babies having a growth spurt? The skin on the sides of my bump feels like it really can't stretch anymore! lol


----------



## CLH_X3

Zfbaby said:


> Just checked dhs receipt and you're right! Even better!
> We're going back to asda later to do our big food shop ( didn't want to do it now as I'm still in baby shopping mode) so I'll take the coupon back and get another box!

I'm calling in asda tonight to get a box aswel! Need petrol! Lol

Baby face - yeah 14lbs is 1 stone :) I was defo not underweight when I started, I'd just reached losing 3 stone with ww, and seem to be gaining quickly! 

Glad u got a admin job pebble ... Sounds like a good amount time off aswel with your holiday, I'm taking this years holiday on the end my mat leave so get some paid time off :)


----------



## OmiOmen

In the past two weeks I have noticed a real growth spurt in terms of how much room DS2 is taking up. My ticker says he is about 11" now though so getting pretty big. But my bump is a little smaller, although more round looking. I think he is currently in breach position though because I remember when DS was like that my belly looked the same shape and with a little bit (his bum?) stuck out to the left and the kicks feel a little less strong and not on the outside as much. :shrug:


----------



## passion4shoes

Duh, my maths! But that means I was lying to myself about my pre-preg weight!

I am doing an asda shop tonight so will get some nappies and sleep suits.

Anyone recommend a good monitor? I am thinking digital


----------



## CLH_X3

passion4shoes said:


> Duh, my maths! But that means I was lying to myself about my pre-preg weight!
> 
> I am doing an asda shop tonight so will get some nappies and sleep suits.
> 
> Anyone recommend a good monitor? I am thinking digital

I have the angel care movement monitor .. Most reassuring thing I bought, I still use mine now for my lo and she's 18 months, il use it til the baby's born and then he can have it as she will be nearly 2


----------



## CLH_X3

This one .. https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B0013FW5G8


----------



## pebbie1

I got this monitor for my daughter. Nothing special but it did exactly what I needed it to do and will use it for nr2 as well.
https://m.tesco.com/mt/www.tesco.com/direct/bt-200-digital-baby-monitor/209-4144.prd


----------



## Zfbaby

We bought the bt monitor sea pretty good when dh and I have been playing around with it. He even feel asleep to the music. 
Asda shop has been put in gold until tomorrow as I was exhausted. I couldn't walk another step. Had a good day getting bits for lo though. Got loads of clothes in the sales and picked up most of what we needed from ikea. Even collected our Moses basket. Set up the basket hen we got back home to test it out and see if furry baby would try and jump in it but thankfully she could care less. :) yay

I think lo is having a growth spurt, my stomach has felt so stretched today it's mad plus he's having a resting day. Had to wake him up with chocolate milk and m&ms :) 

Glad things are working out well at work pebbie. Will be nice to be able to relax a bit before going on mat leave.


----------



## Zfbaby

Sorry my typing is awful, I'm just so tired. Hope it makes sense.


----------



## babyface15

congrats on youradmin job pebbie, that must be a big relief! 
yes, I think my baby is going to start another growth spurt too. On the way home from work I swear I could feel my belly stretch!


----------



## charbaby

I have gained around 10 lb ish so far.
I have got the same monitor as you clh, o/hs nan got it for us as a gift for baby


----------



## CLH_X3

charbaby said:


> I have gained around 10 lb ish so far.
> I have got the same monitor as you clh, o/hs nan got it for us as a gift for baby

My mil got it for us when we had faith, wouldn't be without it now.


----------



## CLH_X3

Iv gained 14lbs so far and just feel fat! Feels like my hips have got wider ... But then again 14lbs is not all baby! Yesterday was my first day of cutting back and not eating the junk like I have been, guna weigh myself in a week and see if I at least sts :)


----------



## babyface15

omg woke up absolutely starving. I think baby is definitely on a growth spurt! I was so hungry last night too had to have a second bowl of spaghetti at 930!! lol haven't felt like this since first tri :)


----------



## pebbie1

Hahahahah babyface! I had spaghetti last night and it was like I had a bowl of air. I was starving around 9 and had to eat again :)
I woke up starving yesterday and this morning as well. My sides still hurt a bit from stretching but not too bad. Baby was keeping me awake at 2am as well, kicking around like it was having a little party in my tummy. Very tired today ;)


----------



## CLH_X3

Is anyone getting pain when they walk? It's started hurting when I'm walking as getting in and out of bed recently, not happy :( 

I have boring tomato soup for lunch at work, with no bread as I need to cut back!


----------



## pebbie1

Als in pain on the pelvic bone?
Thats where it really hurts with my spd and then into my right groin. It's getting more and more sore in bed too when trying to roll over. For physio on Wednesday.
X


----------



## OmiOmen

CLH, I get pain when I walk, the more I walk the more it hurts for longer. I get pain when moving in bed or putting trousers on too. I had it in the 4th and 5th month with DS1 but it does not seem to be going this time though. It will be spd/pdp.


----------



## CLH_X3

More in the groin, never had this with my daughter.


----------



## babyface15

pebbie1 said:


> Hahahahah babyface! I had spaghetti last night and it was like I had a bowl of air. I was starving around 9 and had to eat again :)
> I woke up starving yesterday and this morning as well. My sides still hurt a bit from stretching but not too bad. Baby was keeping me awake at 2am as well, kicking around like it was having a little party in my tummy. Very tired today ;)

haha oh funny pebbie! I have left over spaghetti for lunch, I made sure to take am extra large bowl this time :haha:
don't know what I'll do for the afternoon though ive already eaten my days worth of snacks :haha:

little bugger baby keeping mama awake all night ;)


----------



## babyface15

so sorry about the spd girls. I get a lot of pain in my lower back but I think it's just pregnancy aggravating an older injury. sometimes when I bend over I get stuck :S


----------



## babyface15

good morning ladies! How is everyone doing today?

woke up this morning and it looked like my belly had shrunk :shrug: I wonder if baby has moved to a new position!


----------



## pebbie1

Morning! Belly still the same size here. I've been getting a lot more kicks towards my left side so baby did move.
Just got home from my spa break and it was amazing! Nice and relaxed after massage :)
They had to dig my car out in the morning though as we had a rediculous amount of snow. Very funny though hahah x


----------



## babyface15

awww your spa day sounds so amazing :) too bad you had to shovel after your massage though!! 
hubbie says it hasn't shrunk but I don't think he'd notice a small difference. it looks more low down to me lol! 

2 more days till v day for me, I can't believe it, I remember thinking that was so far away :D


----------



## NatalieBelle

Tomorrow is my V-day


----------



## passion4shoes

Tuesday for me. It seems to be going faster now.

I am not sure about getting a movement sensor. Are they really worth it? With ds1 I didn't even have a monitor.

Baby my bump has shrunk too today which is annoying as I am seeing friends in a bit. 

Listening to electro swing and baby is getting his/her groove on!


----------



## charbaby

not long and we will all be at our V days, 4 more for me and 6 till 4d scan :D


----------



## babyface15

How lovely we'll all be moving over to v- time together soon enough :)

Passion - it's no fun is it? I thought I was having a growth spurt lol. I'm going to take a picture to compare to my last. Although we'll all be so big soon enough I guess!!

Char - you must be really looking forward to seeing little baby girl :)


----------



## Zfbaby

Hi all! 
Congrats on moving closer to v-day
Char- im so jealous of your 4d scan. Can't wait to hve ours. 
Been at work all day on my feet and omg I'm having the worst ripping pain in my skin and stomach muscles, def think its growth spurt time. 
I get my matb1 form on Monday, can't belive how fast it's going. Now I've put furniture together for the nursery it's really sinking in that I'm going to have a baby. That's crazy right?


----------



## charbaby

Babyface I am super excited!!! :D
zfbaby when is your 4d scan? 
x


----------



## OmiOmen

I am looking forward to seeing the 4D scans. Sometimes they are so clear you can really see what the baby looks like. FX you get some clear images. 

I got to see my belly moving this morning! He was moving what I think was his bum or head around (although I am no expert so it could be his back for all I know). I also got to see some kicks. DS1 was not as interested as I hoped he would be and just wanted to know when I was going to make breakfast. DH said "I don't like it. It is creepy."!


----------



## passion4shoes

Lol! I don't know how my OH will react to that yet.


----------



## babyface15

Awww that's so amazing Zfbaby, how long were you trying? It must be extra special for you <3

Omni that sounds incredible. Uh, men are dumb. Dh was so excited by the kicks at first, now when I get him to feel he often doesn't even press down on my belly and then only waits like 5 seconds before he grumbles and gives up. He's probably thinking been there done that *groan*


----------



## pebbie1

Hahahahaah mine is the same! He's not that bothered. I think he's still a bit freaked out by it all. He can get his head round the fact that there's a baby growin inside my tummy, Eventhough it's nr 2! lol


----------



## CLH_X3

6 days til v day for me! Gone so quick! 

Just bought our boy a baby bouncer, it's the exact same one I had for my daughter but hers was the pink version and this is the blue one! 

I loved this for my lo, so big and lies completely flat so she used to nap init, the little canopy was great aswel as used to let her face us when we was watching tv so the bright pictures didn't disturb here 

It's this one ... https://www.toysrus.co.uk/Babies-R-...o-Rocker-with-Toys(0081772)?searchPosition=12

Bargain price to, when I bought my daughters it was £45!

We have also decided to buy mam bottles this time, used avent last time but when I try and get faith of the bottle I don't want the baby having the exact same, don't want her to think we're taking from her and giving to the 'new baby' 

Also bought a tigger sleepsuit in asda today £6 down to £1.50!


----------



## charbaby

Lovely baby chair :D
We have gone for the Tommee Tippee Closer to Nature bottles this time, I had bought 6 full size and 4 of the smaller ones but when at asda the other day they had 6 full size pink ones so got them aswell lol even tho I know I didn't need them


----------



## OmiOmen

I will be BF'ing again but I am going to use a Mimijumi bottle if I want to do the odd expressed feed. 

I have hardly bought anything, just 2 footless sleep-suits with a hat, a padded sleep-suit and 2 cloth nappies.


----------



## CLH_X3

I had TT bottles with my lo and they gave her loads wind so after a couple weeks we switched to advent, we were going to get them again but as i said before i want different ones so my lo doesnt think were taking it away from her and giving it to the new baby ...

just got the sterilizer for £13.50 new on amazon but they dont have it in stock at the moment but it said order it now and we will send it out when its back in stock! bargain as everywhere else is about £27


----------



## pebbie1

We have the Tommee Tippee back to nature ones. Had them with my daughter and I found them brilliant. I could t breastfeed last time as I wasn't producing any milk, but I'll definitely try again this time as I would prefer to breastfeed. So fingers crossed :)


----------



## charbaby

I had the old style TT bottles with my older two and they were great that's why I went for them again, Hopefully these ones will be just as good


----------



## charbaby

I was watching Lorraine this morning on ITV and there was twins on there born at 23 weeks and they both survived its amazing to think that they were born then when that is what most of our babies are at now!


----------



## pebbie1

It's mad isn't it? I'm glad most of us ladies are in their v day week :) 
Baby was so active this morning. I just sat there watching my bump go from left to right. Brilliant to watch


----------



## pebbie1

And 60% pregnancy completed today and only 2 weeks to go till double digits!!!


----------



## babyface15

that's incredible char :)

it's v day for me!!! woohooo


----------



## charbaby

Happy V day Babyface :D
Pebbie yours tomorrow then mine Wednesday x
60% sounds so good! and double digits will be amazing!!! so can't wait for that.
I keep thinking to myself who's going to have baby first and wonder what weights and length there all be! and for all you team yellowers what gender your all have!!! It's so great to have so many of us so close together :D x


----------



## OmiOmen

Happy V-day babyface15. 

I am a week and a half off V-day. I am close to the last due though. 

Sometimes it feels like I have ages to wait and at other times I worry how I will get everything done in time.


----------



## charbaby

Well me and o/h have decided to swap rooms with my daughter so her and baby will have more space, I said I want it done in plenty of time before baby gets here so he is starting this weekend. I just hope I don't regret starting a new project with so much stuff going on as it is


----------



## CLH_X3

im sure it be fine char baby .. makes sense, me and my oh swapped bedrooms last time... we will have to move this time tho to a 3 bed, hoping to buy a place end of the year .. 

i tried BF last time but daughter was tongue tired,so i switched to ff and plan to just do ff this time


----------



## babyface15

Thanks girls :D
I know it's going to get really exciting on here once all the birth stories start rolling in!
Sounds like a good idea Char, great you've got OH doing the work ;)


----------



## charbaby

congrats on V day pebbie :D
Yeah he has said Im not much good at decorating and stuff lol so it's all down to him. He has his friend coming over the weekend to give him a hand. I will upload some pics when all finished prob wont be for about a month as he can only do it after work so won't be working on it constantly x


----------



## charbaby

have we been papayas since 22 weeks? surely it will change at 25 weeks! seems like we have been them for ever now


----------



## CLH_X3

I have a different fruit ticker and I'm a banana squash!


----------



## pebbie1

Yippee, v day today! Can't believe I'm 24 weeks already and only 16 weeks to go. Times flying. Seeing my midwife again on Monday. Yay. 3 weeks till third tri, 4 weeks till next consultant appointment and 8 weeks till my next scan.

Bet you're getting well excited for your scan Char!
CLH that makes me laugh! I've never ever heard of a banana squash and I had to google it hahahaha
X


----------



## charbaby

Yeah I am sooo excited really can't wait. apparently if you drink fizzy pop before scan it makes baby more active so I will be buying some pop Friday morning. It is going so quick for us all, I can't believe we are nearly 3rd tri! 
I have 25 week midwife appointment on the 7th Feb, my GT test on 28th Feb and should have another midwife appointment around then as well at 28 weeks I think. My daughters 5th Birthday on the 22nd Feb So a very busy month for me which will hopefully make it fly by like this month has!


----------



## charbaby

I have never heard of a banana squash neither!


----------



## pebbie1

Awww it's my birthday the 8th of feb :)
I'm seeing the midwife again or my 28 week appointment on the 27th of feb. it'll get busier with appointments now and that makes time go even quicker!
I'm seeing the physiotherapist tomorrow for my spd. See what she says. X


----------



## OmiOmen

Congratulations on V-day pebbie1.


----------



## babyface15

happy vday pebbie welcome to the club haha :D
yes I hope times keeps flying by! 
do we get more frequent appts when we get further along? right now I see my Dr once a month


----------



## CLH_X3

I didn't know what a banana squash was either, i googled it to!


----------



## pebbie1

Baby face I'm seeing the midwife at 28,31,34,36,38 weeks. X


----------



## passion4shoes

Happy V-day Pebbie. Me too today. I like that you're counting down - saves me doing the maths!

Char - vday tomorrow!! When is your scan? next week?

(missed your vday baby sorry!!)

Why are we still papayas??? 

Anyone else starting to feel tired again?


----------



## charbaby

passion4shoes said:


> Happy V-day Pebbie. Me too today. I like that you're counting down - saves me doing the maths!
> 
> Char - vday tomorrow!! When is your scan? next week?
> 
> (missed your vday baby sorry!!)
> 
> Why are we still papayas???
> 
> Anyone else starting to feel tired again?

Happy V day to you :D
My scan is Friday!! Can't wait 3 more sleeps :happydance::happydance:


----------



## pebbie1

Passion me me me! I'm definitely getting more tired. I'm peeing more every night as well so that's not helping lol


----------



## purple01

Congrats on v-day pebbie. Im starting to feel more tired again, just the past week or so. 

I've got next scan on 8th feb!


----------



## babyface15

yay happy v day to you too passion!! Ive been getting decent sleeps this past week thank god so I'm feeling less tired! still peeing like 4 or 5 times :haha: but I'm falling asleep well after. 

thanks about the appts pebbie, my next is mid Feb so I'll have to ask then. 

I also got my scan date to check my placenta, it's Feb 28. can't wait


----------



## pebbie1

You got youre at 28 weeks baby? Mine is at 32 weeks and its the 28th of march.

Happy v day to you Char! X


----------



## charbaby

Thanks Pebbie. 
Lost my Gramp last night :( 
Not feeling to good as to be expected x


----------



## OmiOmen

Sorry charbaby. :hugs:


----------



## CLH_X3

Sorry char!


----------



## pebbie1

Oh no I'm so sorry to hear that hun :(


----------



## charbaby

Thanks Ladies. x


----------



## passion4shoes

Sorry char. 

Two work colleagues have lost a parent this week. Really sad.


----------



## CLH_X3

Just ordered my mam steriliser £13.50 on amazon, nearly half of every other place! And I get 2 small bottles with it!


----------



## babyface15

congrats on vday char.
your gramp will be looking out over this lo for sure xoxo



pebbie1 said:


> You got youre at 28 weeks baby? Mine is at 32 weeks and its the 28th of march.
> 
> Happy v day to you Char! X

I agree pebbie it's way too early!! if it hasn't moved I'll be insisting on later scans. plus side... get to see baby again!


----------



## charbaby

babyface15 said:


> congrats on vday char.
> your gramp will be looking out over this lo for sure xoxo
> 
> 
> 
> pebbie1 said:
> 
> 
> You got youre at 28 weeks baby? Mine is at 32 weeks and its the 28th of march.
> 
> Happy v day to you Char! X
> 
> I agree pebbie it's way too early!! if it hasn't moved I'll be insisting on later scans. plus side... get to see baby again!Click to expand...

Arhhh thank you that's so nice x


----------



## pebbie1

You should baby! A friend I mine was scanned at 32 weeks and the placenta was still low. She then got scanned again at 36 weeks and it had moved. So don't freak out if it hasn't moved yet at your first scan. X


----------



## charbaby

Well hard to be excited at the mo but scan is in 27 hours gives me something to be happy about. x


----------



## charbaby

Did some more sewing on my crib blanket today was nice to have something else occupying my mind for a few hours. The class is not back on in till the 21st Feb now because of training day and half term, Will upload some pics next time I'm in should have the patchwork bit finished next class.
Hope all you ladies are doing well? So glad this was V day week makes me just that bit more relaxed about everything!


----------



## CLH_X3

Gd luck for ur scan


----------



## charbaby

Thank you CLH 
Only 1 and a half hours to go now! 
I will upload pics as soon as I can. Will defo be by tea time x


----------



## pebbie1

Awe enjoy your scan today Char. It'll be amazing to see your little bubba in so much detail! And it'll take your mind of things.
I'm doing well although sleep is going backwards. Every time I go and pee in the middle of the night, bubba wakes up and starts to dance around my tummy which keeps me awake hahahaha!
10 days till double digits yikes!!!!


----------



## charbaby

My baby girl!!! Scan was amazing :happydance: x
 



Attached Files:







baby 4d 1.jpg
File size: 24.5 KB
Views: 7









baby 4d 2.jpg
File size: 24.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## babyface15

Ahhh how beautiful!! The second picture is my favourite, with her little hand up by her face <3
Did you get a DVD after?


----------



## charbaby

Yeah I got 5 3d pics, plus 2 normal scan pics and a dvd of the whole scan x


----------



## CLH_X3

How much was that scan ?


----------



## charbaby

24 weeks 2 days x
 



Attached Files:







baby bump 24 weeks 2 days.jpg
File size: 21 KB
Views: 0


----------



## charbaby

CLH_X3 said:


> How much was that scan ?

https://www.hellobaby-cheltenham.co.uk/ 

This is the website for the studio
I had the silver package it was 165


----------



## pebbie1

Awwww the pics are gorgeous!!! So cute xxx


----------



## charbaby

pebbie1 said:


> Awwww the pics are gorgeous!!! So cute xxx

Arhh thanks it was so amazing :happydance: xx


----------



## OmiOmen

Fantastic photos char. :flower:


----------



## pebbie1

So errrrrr does anybody know where January went?????? It's February already!


----------



## passion4shoes

Great photos char. I can't wait to see if she looks just like that when she comes out. Did she perform any tricks for the camera?

I know pebbie! I think January is usually long and depressing but we are all focused on our bubbas.


----------



## babyface15

How amazing char, now you can watch the DVD whenever you want <3



pebbie1 said:


> You should baby! A friend I mine was scanned at 32 weeks and the placenta was still low. She then got scanned again at 36 weeks and it had moved. So don't freak out if it hasn't moved yet at your first scan. X

Thanks Pebbie, I'll be telling that to my OB. Might pretend it was someone I know personally though :haha: But I will definitely insist on a later scan. 


I know I can't believe it's February already, I'm so pleased!!! 
Although I've been figuring I was almost 6 months along and then realized I'm more like just over 5 months along :dohh: But I'm happy that time is moving along quick. Only 2.5 more months until I start my maternity leave, Woohoo!!


----------



## sasha0430

charbaby...great pics...:thumbup:


----------



## charbaby

passion4shoes said:


> Great photos char. I can't wait to see if she looks just like that when she comes out. Did she perform any tricks for the camera?
> 
> I know pebbie! I think January is usually long and depressing but we are all focused on our bubbas.

She started swallowing her water that was really weird to see lol and she was sucking her thumb, did not want to move her left hand away from her face tho! Bit annoying as couldn't get a full face shot


----------



## charbaby

How is everyone doing? My kicks are so high up now its really weird.


----------



## pebbie1

Morning ladies! Hope you're all having a fab weekend :)
I keep looking at my ticker and it almost freaks me out that in 8 days I'll be at double digits. It's going so quick now!
Is anyone having braxton hicks? I'm not really sure if I am seen as my belly doesn't go rockhard, but it feels like someone pushes on the top half of my bump and it makes it sort of harder to breathe? I didn't have any of this with my girl so just checking if this could be BH. X


----------



## charbaby

Anyone got anymore bump pics to add? I don't think my 24 week one changed much since my 22 week pic


----------



## charbaby

pebbie1 said:


> Morning ladies! Hope you're all having a fab weekend :)
> I keep looking at my ticker and it almost freaks me out that in 8 days I'll be at double digits. It's going so quick now!
> Is anyone having braxton hicks? I'm not really sure if I am seen as my belly doesn't go rockhard, but it feels like someone pushes on the top half of my bump and it makes it sort of harder to breathe? I didn't have any of this with my girl so just checking if this could be BH. X

I never had them with my other 2 and so far haven't had them this time, hoping to not get them because I imagine its a bit worrying not knowing whether they are real or not? x


----------



## OmiOmen

I was not sure the past few days but thought maybe I had the odd twinge but I definitely got a few BH last night. They seemed stronger than they did with DS so it was sort of odd.


----------



## babyface15

good morning ladies, hope everyone is having a good weekend.

char i've been having kicks up high then low down each day. I think my baby is doing flips in there, I'll add a bump pic tonight - not much change here either though

pebbie I think I had some bhs around 20-21 Weeks. my belly would go hard, but I haven't had them lately!


----------



## CLH_X3

I'm a cauliflower!! Woooo.... 

Iv never had BH so can't help! ... Sorry!


----------



## OmiOmen

I had BH with DS but they were really mild. One time while getting monitored the consultant said they were measuring so strong and frequent that she thought I was in early labour. I pointed out that I could only just feel them, which made her think that I was crazy, and that I was sure I would know if I was in labour. So they admitted me into the labour suit and did a early labour test which freaked me out because it made me bleed lightly and it turned out I was right and it was just BH. The couple I had the past two day did make me stop and wonder what was going on for a moment and it seemed to make DH panic I was in early labour. Men. :dohh:


----------



## babyface15

happy v day clh!


----------



## charbaby

Babyface finally no longer a papaya! Happy 25 weeks :D


----------



## Zfbaby

Hi ladies. 
Sorry I've not been about lately, we've been so busy with work and decorating the house I've only really had time to flit through. Hope everyone is happy and well. Congrats On all the v-days. I've hit double digit day today! :) 
Pebbie- on Thursday my bump kept going hard (internally if that makes sense) and it happened so often during the day that dh made me phone mw. I figured it was just bh as your description is bang on. As I'd had more than 4 in an hour they asked me to come in and get checked and it was indeed bh. They were a bit shocked as they don't normally have a pattern to them and mine were showing up every 4 mins. For a change I was the only calm one out of me and dh. Mw said to always calls though if you are unsure and to write the times and frequency down so you can tell them. 
Omi- what sort of early labour test did they do? They checked my cervix with the speculum (sorry tmi) and I've had a tiny bit of spotting too.


----------



## OmiOmen

Zfbaby said:


> Omi- what sort of early labour test did they do? They checked my cervix with the speculum (sorry tmi) and I've had a tiny bit of spotting too.

That is what they did to me too. it was lucky I had it since it picked up Strep-B though. It really hurt when they did it for the early labour test but it wasn't bad when they did one when I went in for the c-section.


----------



## pebbie1

Thanks for all the braxton hicks replies! Do they feel like someone is pushing into the top half of your tummy?
I'm seeing the midwife today anyways, so I'll ask. Best make a list of questions as babybrain makes me forget everything hahahahaha.
Anyone else seeing the midwife this week?
X


----------



## OmiOmen

It is hard to describe, it just sort of feels like my belly goes hard. 

Hope the MW appointment goes well. I am seeing the MW tomorrow.


----------



## Zfbaby

When I first got them it felt like my jeans were suddenly really tight now it feels like the whole bottom side of my stomach is being squeezed and it goes hard inside. I've heard plenty of ppl say it's like the top is being pushed though. Mw said some feel it in top some on bottom. Maybe it has something to do with where baba is? Mine is chillin out really low. :)


----------



## pebbie1

Thanks ladies. I think they're BH as it lasts for about half a minute and then it goes. It's on and off sort of the whole day, but not regular as in every few minutes. I'll let you know what the mw said :)


----------



## charbaby

I have midwife Friday at 1pm had to rearrange from my Thursday appointment does anyone know what happens at this one ? Is it just a quickie or do they listen to heart beat and start to measure belly and feel position and stuff x


----------



## Zfbaby

charbaby said:


> I have midwife Friday at 1pm had to rearrange from my Thursday appointment does anyone know what happens at this one ? Is it just a quickie or do they listen to heart beat and start to measure belly and feel position and stuff x

At mine Mw checked blood pressure, urine sample, babys hB and measured him. She also checked to see how he was lying. 
If you need a mat b1 form you apparently now have to ask specifically for one. I didn't know that and had to get dh to go back to pick it up.


----------



## pebbie1

I just got back. Still smiling from hearing that strong heartbeat :)
She checked urine for protein and my bp. She said to keep an eye on the feeling I get at the top of my bump as if it gets painful it's the start of pe. It's not hurting at all now so I'm sure it'll be fine :)
Char, my consultant keeps changing appointments and its confusing me so much as I already have trouble remembering when I have what lol!

Baby are you seeing the consultant after your placenta scan too? I had an appointment for scan and then straight in with the consultant, but the consultant appointment has been moved to a few days later.
X


----------



## CLH_X3

Has everyone got a 24/25 week app or something ? I haven't got my next one til 28 weeks!


----------



## Zfbaby

Think it says in the maternity notes on the flow chart that there is a 24/25wk appt for the mat b1 form. I now don't have one until 28wks for my glucose test. Which I'm kinda worried about as my craving over the last couple of weeks has been chocolate milk and I've been drinkin my weight in it.

Anyone else feeling in limbo now? I'm not ready to go onto the 3rd tri boards but the 2nd tri doesn't seem to fit either. Are any of you planning on moving over or just staying here?


----------



## babyface15

aw sweet you heard the heartbeat again pebbie :)
I will see the OB the day after my ultrasound to go over my results, can't wait! I'll try to get some info out of the technician though too 

i have a monthly check up with my family Dr on the 18.


----------



## OmiOmen

Aww,it is nice you got to hear the heartbeat again pebbie.

CLH, me and pebbie are high risk for pre-eclampsia so see the MW more often. 

I feel in limbo too Zfbaby. I feel in the third trimester as far as how uncomfortable I am and am already struggling to sleep but I can't relate to any of the posts on the third trimester board yet. But I can't relate to the second trimester board either.


----------



## charbaby

Zfbaby said:


> Think it says in the maternity notes on the flow chart that there is a 24/25wk appt for the mat b1 form. I now don't have one until 28wks for my glucose test. Which I'm kinda worried about as my craving over the last couple of weeks has been chocolate milk and I've been drinkin my weight in it.
> 
> Anyone else feeling in limbo now? I'm not ready to go onto the 3rd tri boards but the 2nd tri doesn't seem to fit either. Are any of you planning on moving over or just staying here?

I have the glucose test also, mine is on the 28th feb, I will be 28 weeks 1 day then I am also very nervous about having it done. x


----------



## charbaby

CLH_X3 said:


> Has everyone got a 24/25 week app or something ? I haven't got my next one til 28 weeks!

Because this is my 3rd baby I shouldn't be seeing midwife untill 28 weeks neither but they are doing a new scheme in my area with local midwives who come to your home and see you instead of you going to the doctors and stuff so they all follow the same dates chart and that is of a lady pregnant with number one so I get a few extra appointments that I wouldn't have got with out the new scheme. :thumbup:


----------



## Zfbaby

Exactly the feeling. Think whilst I might hover over to 3rd tri occasionally but will mainly stay here. hit 26wks today!! 
How is everyone this morning? I'm having a hormone fuelled rant at dh because the company I ordered my changing mat through in America emailed me to say they have to cancel my order for postage reasons. I'm totally gutted and dh can't understand why as "it's only a changing mat" yeah only a mat I really want that you can't get here in the uk. Probably being totally unreasonable but I want it and feel entitled to be a bit demanding as I've not been in the slightest so far :( 

Anyone have thoughts on birthing classes? Good/bad/indifferent? I think I like to atten but can't seem to track down nhs ones. The nct course I looked at was £170!


----------



## pebbie1

I'm stuck between the 2 tri's as well! I'm over guessing the gender and talks about gender scans, but not quite ready yet for the talk about mucous plugs and labour signs! Hahahaha

Zfbaby I didn't do any classes when I was pregnant with my daughter and I never regretted it. The only thing I wish of known was about pre eclampsia as I didn't know how serious it was when I got it.
We only did the hospital tour which was enough, but I don't need that again now as I was in hospital for a week with my daughter so I know what the place looks like lol

Why do people get a glucose test?

I've also booked my whooping cough jab for the 26th.
X


----------



## babyface15

yes I'm feeling a little out of place on both forums as well. can't wait to move on over to third tri.
char that's great they will come to you.
zf I started a hypnobirthing class on Sunday, I found it to be pretty good so far!


----------



## Zfbaby

Pebbie- did you find your body knew instinctively what to do and how to breathe etc? Or do they tell you at the hospital? 
Has anyone finished their nursery? Dh is in the garden painting some furniture.


----------



## pebbie1

Yep it all went automatically. I was so amazed by my own body! When I had the contractions I automatically breathed through them as its just breathing in through nose and out through mouth. And then when I was in labour my body automatically started pushing. I couldn't even stop it hahahaha. Then when the head was coming out they told me to take little breaths so I did and that was it really :)


----------



## charbaby

pebbie1 said:


> I'm stuck between the 2 tri's as well! I'm over guessing the gender and talks about gender scans, but not quite ready yet for the talk about mucous plugs and labour signs! Hahahaha
> 
> Zfbaby I didn't do any classes when I was pregnant with my daughter and I never regretted it. The only thing I wish of known was about pre eclampsia as I didn't know how serious it was when I got it.
> We only did the hospital tour which was enough, but I don't need that again now as I was in hospital for a week with my daughter so I know what the place looks like lol
> 
> Why do people get a glucose test?
> 
> I've also booked my whooping cough jab for the 26th.
> X

Not sure about the others but I have to because I have PCOS and means I am higher risk for gestational diabetes. Never had it with other 2 pregnancies tho so hoping to skip it this time aswell x


----------



## babyface15

I'm doing the hypnobirthing class BC I don't want an epidural and we don't get offered gas and air. Plus I am a little nervous about it all. Certain people keep telling me, oh you'll be screaming for the epidural and all these bad stories. It seems like it's a past time in north America to freak out first time moms :( but hypnobirthing has been doing well to fill my head with positive stories instead and take away fear of birth

in the garden? lucky you!! we are still up to our hips in snow!
we haven't done much with the nursery yet.. or names! need to get on that lol


----------



## passion4shoes

Am I the only one having a 'normal' 'boring' pregnancy? 
No extra scans for low placenta/ spd/ pre-eclampsia/ glucose tests? Touch wood xx I am not complaining!

I had an appointment at 22 weeks for the matb1 and then due another at 28 weeks. Looking forward to the whooping cough vaccination for peace of mind. I had the flu one too and no problems from that.

Has anyone else not even started the nursery yet? I might post a photo of our nursery - it is a shit tip!

I seem to be eating my weight in mini eggs! Goddamn you Cadburys!

I have booked in for the lazy daisy birthing classes and some midwife run preparation classes. I was the same as you last time Pebbie - just breathed through it and allowed my body to do the work.

I have just bought a great book actually - called 'The Birthing Companion' by Nicole ????. Really nice preparation for birth and baby. £3 in mothercare.


----------



## charbaby

Well we have started the nursery/ daughters bedroom. As they will be sharing its going to be more for my daughters age rather than to babyish. I will put pics up when its finished hoping for it to be done by next Wednesday the 13th Feb


----------



## babyface15

glad to hear you're feeling good passion. I haven't had much trouble besides the low placenta thankfully.

:haha: we haven't started either, by "not done much" I meant I've been putting the few baby items I have in that room on the floor


----------



## CLH_X3

Zfbaby - I'm going to a nhs course, did it last time, 4 week course, 2 hours a week. Free, my midwife informed me of the course. 

Passion4shoes - total normal pregnancy here to!


----------



## OmiOmen

Well, technically my pregnancy is normal so far but because my last one wasn't they won't treat it as normal. 

I didn't take classes last time and am not planning on doing so this time.

I have not started the nursery at all, in fact we have only bought 3 items of clothing and 7 reusable nappies so far. We plan on buying pretty much everything next month but we had hoped to be moved by then and we still have not found a house we like enough yet!


----------



## babyface15

can't wait to see pics char what are you doing it up like?


----------



## charbaby

babyface15 said:


> can't wait to see pics char what are you doing it up like?

2 walls are going to be purple and 2 walls pink, not sure on the carpet yet thinking on a pinky striped one but were see on Friday when we go buy it. Not going to have border or anything as can't decide on what to have. Daughter has peppa pig bedroom at the moment so I will hang her canvas pics and her frames above her bed so she doesn't wonder where they have gone but she wont be able to have the curtains up as the window is much bigger in the new room x


----------



## charbaby

Yay eggplant today!!! only 15 weeks to go :D x


----------



## pebbie1

Yay Char, congrats on the courgette stage :)

I'm not doing anything for nursery as baby will move in with my daughter as well and her room still looks the same as it was when she was born.
Yellow walls, I love my bear stickers and wallpaper band, wooden floor and white furniture. Pretty neutral so if its a boy it'll be fine too. And we're moving house later on in the year so that's why we're leaving it neutral as well.

Started my first shift doing admin work yesterday and it was so relaxed!!! Just sat there for 8.5 hours drinking (decaf) coffee and chatting hahahahah. I can easily do that till the 1st of April! I also found out I'm actually having 28 holidays left so that'll take me to mid May and then I'm startin my mat leave. Not long to go!!!! :)

Babyface I can't believe they don't do gas & air where you are (Canada was it)? It's amazing stuff!


----------



## Zfbaby

CLH_X3 said:


> Zfbaby - I'm going to a nhs course, did it last time, 4 week course, 2 hours a week. Free, my midwife informed me of the course.
> 
> Passion4shoes - total normal pregnancy here to!

I must ask my midwife again about nhs courses. Think sometimes they try and save money by only tellin you things if you ask about them. 

We've managed to get quite a bit done in the nursery now but still a few more jobs for the weekend plus dh needs to lay flooring. We've painted the walls, shelves and some of the furniture and I've set up the cupboard with all his clothes and my trolley to house all his changing bits. I love going in that room. 

Char- my app ticker says papaya for 3 weeks for me. Congrats on the aubergine. 

Luckily no snow for us yesterday but very cold poor dh was frozen when he came in. Anyone else still got snow?


----------



## charbaby

All these different app tickers are annoying lol, We haven't had anymore snow but I have been told we are to expect it! Hope they have got it wrong I really do hate the stuff.


----------



## pebbie1

We had crazy weather here 2 nights ago. We had snow, hail, gale force wind and lightning and thunder all at the same time! lol


----------



## OmiOmen

I just got back from my midwife appointment and it went well. Her and the student midwife said I was in my rights to refuse an epidural right away and that I do not need to go in at the first sign of labour providing I stay healthy in this pregnancy. I can either try to change consultant or just fight foe what I want. The student midwife could not measure the fundal height because she said I had strong stomach muscles....I lost all my muscles with DS1 so her saying that made me smile. She also picked up the heartbeat nice and clearly. 

We went shopping afterwards and picked up four items of baby clothes and DH actually picked out three of them which was nice. 

We are in no rush for the nursery really. We were with DS1 but it all feels a lot more relaxed this time. Here is the mood board for the nursery I want although DH wants a slightly cheaper chair. But since I am mostly left to my own devices with the nursery (no baby gadgets = no interest to DH) it should be this sort of furniture and theme. It is a budget nursery so is nothing fancy but I like it. I am not sure the shelves will be enough room for the cloth nappies though. :shrug:

View attachment 562723


----------



## babyface15

yes Pebbie I'm in Canada. I know, I've never even heard of it before on here. sounds like a good option though. I think we only have epi or morphine.

we have another 20+cm of snow today and they aren't closing work. I'm so stressed about all this snow BC dh has a very bad back and all this shoveling is killing him :cry:


----------



## pebbie1

Wow 20+ cms of snow and work doesn't close? Here in the uk the woke country shuts down when there's 4 cms of snow hahahahahaha!


----------



## Zfbaby

I've seen photos of snow in Canada and it puts uk to shame. 
Omi- the nursery mood board looks lovely, very chic.


----------



## babyface15

I know they aren't closing the schools either! ugh! hopefully it won't be so bad for the drive home. I wouldn't mind so much if it weren't for dh back. every time we get snow he gets so much worse

omni your nursery looks great, glad to hear they are being less forceful on the epidural issue too!


----------



## OmiOmen

I can't imagine living in a country where it does not come to a stand still and everyone starting to panic buy at the first sight of snow. :haha:

I think it is just one one consultant. I am in two minds bout changing consultant to a more VBAC friendly one, and most at my hospital are, or just arguing my point at my 36 week scan and consultant appointment.


----------



## babyface15

I know it can be crazy here. another part of the province is getting 60-80 cm today. We had I think it was 70 cm back in January. they closed work for that one lol!

happy finally no longer a papaya day charbaby :)


----------



## babyface15

ah people still go mad at the grocery stores here when we get big ones! 

I'd change if it were me omni. that way you won't have to feel stressed about arguing your case xoxo


----------



## babyface15

the storm is tracking a bit offshore so were only looking at 10-12 cm now :D 
might not even have to shovel!


----------



## CLH_X3

60-80 cm of snow ... !! 

Damn that's a lot! Got my mat b1 today! Better late then never lol


----------



## OmiOmen

DH still needs to fill out his paternity leave form in and it is getting really close to the deadline that it has to be done by! I find it so irritating that he has to book 2 weeks off by guessing when the labour will happen so if I went into labour early or later he might get no time off when we need it!

I am guessing everyone is having their partner with them at the birth? We have talked it though and although it was always the plan to have DH there we have decided that if it happened in the day MIL and FIL will look after DS1 but if it happens at night then it might be best for DH to be at home with DS1. :shrug:


----------



## charbaby

OMI I cant believe you have to guess your dates this is so not fare! I know of so many people who only have to give estimates and the actually paternity leave starts the day you have baby x


----------



## charbaby

Where does your o/h work? what does he do? x


----------



## OmiOmen

He works at Thornton'a on nights but will be on the day shift for a bit by the due date. It is standard there that you have to give dates and stick to it. You have until about 36-37 weeks to alter the date I think but after that it falls when it falls. His boss is more flexible but the HR department isn't. The only lucky thing is that he has some time off around my due date so is going to try and split the two weeks into two (with his normal holiday in the middle). If I was to go into labour he could leave for that but if he wanted to take the two weeks off from that date they won't let him. With DS1 all that was fine because I had a planned c-section but I'm aiming for a VBAC this time so it is tough to work around. 

The funny thing is that my MIL and FIL are using up all their holidays to one is taking their holidays and then the other is following of from it so that at least one of them will be free when I go into labour. We were surprised they had decided to do that but it will really help with looking after DS1.


----------



## charbaby

This would worry me so much as I couldn't imagine not having o/h with me, At least you have it covered for someone to be with you but I think his company are wrong for doing it that way as everyone knows it can start at any given time :/


----------



## babyface15

that's a bad situation omni. can't believe that! but great news about your in laws that's really nice of them.

anyone elses oh taking paternity leave? my hubbie wants 2 weeks of mine, and I'd love for him to get some time off when the baby is first here but I don't want to give up any of my year. Would I really mind 2 Weeks off a year anyway? thought it was a great idea at first to give him somebut now I feel like hoarding my mat leave :haha:


----------



## charbaby

My o/h is having 2 weeks paternity leave and also taking 2 weeks holidays so he gets to spend the first 4 weeks with little one plus help me with the school run and stuff around the house x


----------



## OmiOmen

DH will have some paternity leave and some holiday so it may work out at 3-4 weeks off but exactly when I go into labour then will depend on how much of that time is after the birth. The department he works in is small and close so he is hoping he can work it out to suit us. He will be available for labour no matter what but we just don't think DS1 will do well on a night without one of us. He is fine with my MIL or FIL until around 5-6pm and then I am his first option, DH is his second and anyone else just doesn't come into it. :shrug:


----------



## babyface15

ok I think I understand now that in the UK you have a dedicated paternity leave. we only have maternity and parental so for dh to take time off it has to come from my leave (I'm planning on taking all the mat + parental) 

but im thinking now I should give him a few weeks so we can enjoy that time together as a family. he'll be able to add a week of vacation time to it too and have three weeks off


----------



## pebbie1

Yeah, the partners get paternity leave here but they get paid less as well when they're off.
My husbands work is very flexible and when I was being induced he just ran out of the office and started his leave from there. He also got normal pay if he promised not to tell anyone lol. So we're very lucky.
Hope you can sort something out Omi. Maybe let your little one stay overnight a few times before you go into labour so he gets used to it? Our little girl only took about 2 times to get used to it.


----------



## pebbie1

Morning ladies hope you're all well :)
Only 3 days till double digits!!!!!
It's my birthday today and going out for a nice meal tonight :)


----------



## OmiOmen

happy birthday! :cake: I hope you enjoy the meal.


----------



## babyface15

my husband will be able to leave when he needs to as well, but he'll only get full pay while on vacation leave. that's amazing yours got full pay.

happy birthday love!!!! hope you have a wonderful day :)


----------



## charbaby

Happy birthday pebbie x


----------



## CLH_X3

My oh is self employed, he will have to take a week unpaid when the baby's born! Can't take longer as we can't afford for him to bring home a crap wage for the month! 

Anyone want to start posting pictures of the cute outfits/clothes/stuff they have bought ? 
I'm starting to get a collection now! 

I have a 60th bday party tonight and I'm doing a nearly new sale tomorrow with all faiths clothes! 6 boxes full!! Plus a bouncer, playmat, bag of shoes! Walker, rocker! Disney princess scooter, Walkie talkies! The list goes on!


----------



## OmiOmen

I'll try and get a photo of the things we have bought later although we have not bought much yet. We are not getting too many newborn and 0-3 clothes because we will re-use some of DS1's. We actually still have some things people sent him and he was already too big for so never got used.


----------



## passion4shoes

Happy Birthday Pebbie!!!! Enjoy your meal (don't forget the rennies!)

I wish I lived near you CLH! I haven't bought anything yet really. I was waiting until after we have bubba and then I can shop for gender specific clothes. My mum has been really lovely (but incredibly boring) and bought me 16 white vests and 16 white babygrows. How boring!!!!

I hope the 60th party isn't your OH (only say that as peter Stringfellow -yuck!) has had a baby at 72. Shocking.

Share the maternity leave baby. lol. Your poor OH. I bet you don't share your sweeties either!


----------



## OmiOmen

These are the clothes we have bought so far. They were all in some sort of sale.
View attachment 564069


These are the nappies we have so far. 2x newborn and 3x birth to potty size.
View attachment 564071


And these are two nappies we have bought and are waiting for delivery of (they are a made to order brand so take a while to get here). I know they are bad taste but I love them and think they are funny. :blush: I'm not sure if you can make it out but the first one says "I like milk from my mum, not from just any old cow.". The second nappy will not make much sense to those outside of the UK but it is inspired by a UK comedian called Keith Lemon.
View attachment 564073


----------



## passion4shoes

They are gorgeous. I have been looking at weenotions too. Bloody expensive though.

What was the website for the top ones? 

I think I am going to do the nappy thing of try cloth for £10 - can't remember the site.


----------



## OmiOmen

Wee Notions are really expensive. We got those two and there are 2-3 more I want making up. The cow/milk one with babylegs set us back about £35-40 including delivery! 

The top two are Itti Bitti tutto's (the birth-to-potty ones), the next row are Itti Bitti D'lish in small and the bottom one is a pop-in nappy.


----------



## CLH_X3

£35-£40!!! Ahh


----------



## OmiOmen

It is pretty crazy but I loved it and since they last from 8lbs-35lbs it'll get plenty of use.


----------



## Zfbaby

Omi- I'd love to give cloth nappies a go. As its our first we've bought a few disposables to get us going just until we are used to changing a baby etc but I'd like to be able to do cloth. It all just seems so confusing with how they work. How do you wash them, do they leak and what happens when you ate out and about and need to change baby? Presumably you need to carry dirty one with you until you get home. And am I right in thinking tk hat you need to spray the dirty nappies with something? I'm confused by all of it really and worried I'll give up on the idea. 

Happy birthday pebbie!!! :) 

My dh is taking one week of pat leave on full pay ( optional unpaid extra weeks too) and then 2 weeks of holiday. Think he still has to finalise things with his area manager but he gets so much holiday in a year which he never takes that taking just the 1 wk pat seems financially the best option.


----------



## OmiOmen

We only did part time cloth with DS1 and then gave up after a few months. But we had and will have a few different nappy systems although some people prefer one type. Personally I like all-in-one nappies and pockets the most although on a night two-part systems should be better (We used disposables with DS1 on a night, so I can't personally say). You don't need to spray the dirty ones but can wet or dry pail, we do dry. It is worth noting that breastfeed babies poo washes off easier. When out you have a waterproof bag to store them in until you get home and you can't smell anything or they don't leak out if you get one with a zip close. Yes, cloth nappies do leak sometimes but so do disposables. Any nappy will leak at some point, often in growth spurts. The thing about cloth nappies is that the a brand that fits one baby great might not fit another as well.

ETA: Here is some good information if you are thinking about trying them. https://www.goreal.org.uk/using


----------



## Zfbaby

I've actually just been on that site and watched a video. 
I was thinking of getting a couple to start with just to see how I get on. How many do you think you have to buy? I saw one site that said 24 nappies which seems quite expensive to start with. 
I definitely like the look of the pocket ones and it says at night you can just add extra liners. Have you heard of babyland nappies? I saw some on amazon that looked really well priced for a trial go.


----------



## OmiOmen

It depends on if you want to wash every day or every other day but 24 is about the standard amount most people start with. The price varies so much though and there is the option to buy brand new or pre-loved or in some cases you can get seconds direct from the companies (I know that totsbots and little lamb do). Some people use flat or flat-shaped nappies with a wrap over them and they are very cheap options that are actually considered really practical and good for containment. 

I have heard of babyland nappies, they are what get called 'internet cheapies' which most people find leak a lot. This said there are some people who say they are great too. We had some 'internet cheapies' with DS1 which were called naughty baby nappies and we really did not like them so this time have opted not to try anything like them again. The amount of nappies we will be getting and the brands we like mean we won't actually be saving money in the long run but most people who use cloth nappies save a lot.

Many local councils offer incentives too. Mine gives you £25 when you spend £50 and offer a rented trail kit to see what brands do and don't work for you. 

The natural parenting section on this board is also great for information so it is worth looking at if you haven't already. :thumbup:


----------



## Zfbaby

Also not to be gross but this is the thing that's confusing me. Is it really as simple as you put the soft liner inside the pocket and then put it on baby? What happens when it's dirty? Doyou jut chuck any "bits" down the loo and then throw the whole thing in the wash or do you remove the liner before washing. Do you have to use a special washing powder? 
Oh and the dry pain is that just a laundry net inside a bin? How soupy keep it from stinking if you aren't washing them all straight away? 
Sorry to bombarded you with so many questions but as soon as I think I've got it clear in my head I get confused again.


----------



## OmiOmen

Liners are not that useful for newborns to be honest. You see newborn poo is very runny so there are no bits to go down the toilet. I got hung up on using liners with my son but I won't bother this time because BF'ed poop washes right off anyway. Once they start eating solids you put any bits down the toilet and if using a re-usable liner hold it over the toilet where if flushes to rinse it or you can use paper liners. 

You pretty much stick it all in the wash but again it sort of depends on what type of nappy you are using. So a AIO would go right in but generally with pockets it is best to pull the boosters out which gives a better drying time. It using wraps or pop-in nappies the waterproof bit is best to wash in there but take out before drying. 

The bins have lids and smell honestly does not get through. We used to wash every other day and you couldn't smell a thing with the lid on. Most people just use a non-biological washing powder with no fabric softener but you can buy powder especially for them if you wanted to.

The poo really isn't a big deal and you have to get used to it if you use cloth or disposable nappies. Most of the 'number 3's' (when a nappy explodes and it goes everywhere) DS1 did was in disposables so it happens with both. 

It is really confusing to start with but you will find you pick it up really quick once you start reading about it. I still watch the nappy reviews on youtube before buying a brand. So I would say youtube is worth looking at for nappy guides too since you can see what they person is talking you through.


----------



## babyface15

haha passion yes I've been a bit of a grinch about giving away my time! but then I realized that some women in the US only get 6 Weeks unpaid so I surely can deal with 50 :haha: :haha:
although dh isn't so sure he wants to take it any longer due to the pay cut. he may have to get surgery in the next few weeks which will be unpaid too :(

great idea on posting pics. although mine would look pitiful BC we don't have anything yet. babies r us are having a big sale this week so I'm going to go buy a few things that we aren't likely to get at the shower

your diapers and sleep suits are adorable omni!


----------



## Zfbaby

Thanks omi! Think I'll do a bit more reading and order a few to try out. I've read some good reviews about the fuzibunz ones so I'll start with them. I think I get it now. Just the nappy with the insert in the pocket for newborns and extra liners on top for when they are older to cath proper poos ?! Seems pretty easy.


----------



## CLH_X3

passion4shoes said:


> Happy Birthday Pebbie!!!! Enjoy your meal (don't forget the rennies!)
> 
> I wish I lived near you CLH! I haven't bought anything yet really. I was waiting until after we have bubba and then I can shop for gender specific clothes. My mum has been really lovely (but incredibly boring) and bought me 16 white vests and 16 white babygrows. How boring!!!!
> 
> I hope the 60th party isn't your OH (only say that as peter Stringfellow -yuck!) has had a baby at 72. Shocking.
> 
> Share the maternity leave baby. lol. Your poor OH. I bet you don't share your sweeties either!

I'm guna sneak around aswel and buy some boy bits to! 

No way! It's not my oh, my oh is 26, my mum and dad are only 42 & 43!! Made me laugh :) it's my cousins dad

Not sharing my mat leave! Ha ... And he gots none of my sweets either! Ha ..


----------



## charbaby

Hi everyone hope your all keeping well.
Can't believe were down to double figures this week!! 
Had my 25 week check yesterday, heart beat was nice and strong I was measuring 25 which is spot on, Midwife said all o'k for home birth as long as I don't get positive result at my glucose test at 28 weeks so fingers crossed for that other wise It will defo be a hospital birth and not even in my town I have to go to the city next to my town to have her :/


----------



## babyface15

Good morning girls

great about your appt char! I'll keep my fingers crossed for you too! :)

we're getting another snowstorm today w 20 to 35 cm & this one can't track offshore! :( at least it's the weekend though

dh and I are going to run out to pick up some things for the baby before it starts which won't be until noon or so. if I get anything good I'll post some pics :thumbup:


----------



## Zfbaby

Oooh love seeing pics of baby things. Wish I could share photos but still can't do it on my phone :shrug: 
At home today lasted an hour at work before I gave in. Splitting head and leg cramps I can do without the 9hrs on my feet. 
I know what you mean char it's all going really quickly. I'll be 27wks on Tuesday! Trying so hard to stop worrying about every little thing as we'll get to the end and have not truly enjoy all that we could.


----------



## CLH_X3

25 weeks today! The sale was crap! Was hardly any people!


----------



## charbaby

I will upload pics of the baby clothes I have as well as the new room when its finished as all the stuff is packed away at the mo, bedrooms coming on really well tho can't wait till Tuesday/Wednesday for it to all be finished then have to start my room


----------



## babyface15

sorry to hear you're feeling crap zf, but you'll soon be entering the third tri!! where's pebbie I need to check her ticker I think I might be double digits today :)

well we lucked out yesterday!! the sister of a friend of ours moved to California a few months ago and left some baby items behind. we got 2 stroller/infant car seats systems, an unused toddler car seat, a bouncy gym and a few other toys!!! babies r us were sold out of the items I wanted but gave me a raincheck on the prices with no expiry :D


----------



## CLH_X3

Awh, gotta love free stuff!


----------



## pebbie1

I'm here!! lol I've had the early shift and was so tired afterwards that I wasn't even on the Internet for a second :)

Babyface you are double digits today an me tomorrow aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah!


----------



## Zfbaby

Wish we had a rain check system here in the uk. We have all these stupid rules with offers and coupon like "whilst stock lasts" and "not in conjunction with any other offer" :( has anyone seen tht tv show extreme couponing?! I wish we could do that here


----------



## pebbie1

Yay!!! 99 days to go. So excited and 3rd tri next week :)
X


----------



## charbaby

Congrats babyface and pebbie on double digits :D
Me tomorrow!!! 
Are we 3rd tri at 27 or 28 weeks? 
I can't believe we are nearly there!!!! xx


----------



## babyface15

wow double digits already! this PG is going to fly by :) congrats to you too pebbie

I think we're third tri next week char at 27. I can't believe we're so far along. after that only one more week till my next scan :D


----------



## pebbie1

Yep, third tri at 27 weeks so one week to go. Madness hahahahaha.
I'm starting to itch now to get everything ready as we only have 14 weeks left and it'll fly by! I remember how quick it went till I was 14 weeks pregnant.
So I think I'll start washing and putting away clothes soon :)


----------



## Zfbaby

Hi everyone. How are we all doing? 
We're getting more snow here are the minute boo hiss! 
Can't believe I'm 27wks tomorrow! It's unbelievable to me that we finally got this far!!!! :) won't be long and I'll be leaving work (thank god) and then a few short weeks later and ill finally find ouy what labour is like, eeek! Scared to death now lol


----------



## babyface15

I'm doing good, falling asleep here at work though! when were you starting mat leave?


----------



## Zfbaby

Last day is the 19th of march but I'm doing a short day. 
I know what you mean I could sleep forever today but there's no where comfy really. 
Im in retail and we've got to have the door open and it's freezing. That makes me even more sleepy. 
Do you know when you start your mat leave?


----------



## babyface15

ooh not long left!!! I'm starting at 36 weeks, assuming all goes well. I'll take my annual leave and mat leave will kick in when baby is born. It seems forever away. I have a desk job, looking at data and writing reports etc. It's been really hard to concentrate lately. 

I could use a nap too. wouldn't it be great if they were required to set up a comfy napping area for pregnant employees :haha: in my dreams..


----------



## Zfbaby

God that would be fab. I've been told that here in the uk your work does need to find somewhere for you to lie down but not sure how true that is. 
Don't think I could last until 36wks, I struggle to make it through the day now. Standing up all day is horrible my legs kill by the end of it


----------



## CLH_X3

I'm starting mat leave 24th may, my last day at work will be 16th may


----------



## Zfbaby

Oooh yeah just looked online and it is a legal requirement for work to fib us somewhere to lie down. Must mention tht to my boss. I coul do with a kip ;)


----------



## Zfbaby

CLH_X3 said:


> I'm starting mat leave 24th may, my last day at work will be 16th may

The 16th of may is my 10yr anniversary! (10yrs together and 3yrs married on the same day) 
What a good day :)


----------



## pebbie1

My last day in work is the 31st of March :) then all my holidays and then my matleave starts the 10tg May. That means 7 weeks left in work!
I'm a bit scared as my little girl had a fever on Friday and she's now covered in a rash!!!! I have no idea what it is, the GP had no space to see her so I'm waiting for a callback from the Nhs direct nurse :(


----------



## Zfbaby

I hope all is ok pebbie. Is it chicken pox??? I have no idea what that looks like. 
Have you heard back from them?


----------



## pebbie1

I've got no clue either. I was googling it but that was a bad idea! 
Not heard back yet. They're ringing within 2 hours so hopefully any minute now.


----------



## babyface15

I wonder if they have that rule in Canada :haha:

wow clh you're staying at work until very late. I would have done that too if I hadn't had my holidays renew.

not long for you yet either pebbie. sorry to hear your daughter is sick, let us know how she is!


----------



## CLH_X3

babyface15 said:


> I wonder if they have that rule in Canada :haha:
> 
> wow clh you're staying at work until very late. I would have done that too if I hadn't had my holidays renew.
> 
> not long for you yet either pebbie. sorry to hear your daughter is sick, let us know how she is!

It's because I'm allowed to take my holiday from this year to the end of my maternity leave, so il get an extra month with full pay and il still have all of next years holiday ... 

The only reason my last day is 16th is because I have to take bank holidays that I would of got. 

Pebble - hope your little one is ok

Zfbaby - il rememeber that now! Haha


----------



## babyface15

That works out great Clh.. more time with baby :thumbup:


----------



## CLH_X3

Omg just relised I can upload pictures via my phone! 

So here goes, my 24+2 bump pic! (Week late) 

And some things iv bought my boy!


----------



## CLH_X3

Bump


----------



## CLH_X3

Another outfit


----------



## OmiOmen

Cute clothes!

You have such a nice bump. Everyone at around the same stage on this forum seems to have cute and neat bumps. I feel massive. :nope: He has/is changing position a lot today and I am suddenly carrying a lot lower so look a little smaller now I think.


----------



## pebbie1

Hello ladies.
My little girl is ok. She's having a virus which caused the rash. Hubby had to take her in to get checked out as the nurse thought it might be scarlet fever and I wasn't allowed to get close to her until they knew for sure what it was!!
She's all good though and I can safely continue to give her massive cuddles :)


----------



## pebbie1

Ps have anyone else's boobies gone all big? Mine hurt and are a lot bigger and heavier and shiny with big veins over them! Yuk


----------



## OmiOmen

pebbie, I am glad your DD is okay. 

My boobs feel firmer but are not really bigger. They do keep leaking though.

I had so much movement yesterday that it was unbelievable. He was flipping about all day long and I had a really achy back. It seemed to be setting off BH's so I was about ready to call the hospital because I was worried something was wrong.


----------



## pebbie1

My bub is more active as well. I was getting kicked all over the place and it had some very strong kicks! Lets see how we get on today :)


----------



## CLH_X3

Mine are a little bigger but no veins...


----------



## Zfbaby

Oooh how did you post photos? I've tried and tried and can't do it :( Cute bump btw, if I can work out how I'll try and add a pic of mine :shrug:

My boobs have changed in size at all. I bought may bras but I can still wear my normal ones. 
So glad to hear dd is ok pebbie!!


----------



## pebbie1

Thanks! She had a very restless night last night so I'm exhausted! But it'll pass :)
Here's my bump
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## pebbie1

No idea why the pics go sideways though!!


----------



## OmiOmen

Great photo. 

I will try and get one of me on Thursday when I reach 25 weeks.


----------



## babyface15

cute clothes and bump clh :)
fantastic you get to have cuddles pebbie, I'm glad it wasnt anything serious.
omni I'm sure you look beautiful!! I got a lot of kicks yesterday too, maybe our babies are going through a growth spurt right now.

Pebie i've gone up a size so far, I expect I'll go up another before I give birth!
do you typically get even bigger when your milk comes in?


----------



## babyface15

cute bump pebbie!


----------



## charbaby

Ruby's and babies new room, still need to sort all her toys out tho and set the cot up but just took a few quick pics this morning :D
 



Attached Files:







pink room.jpg
File size: 32.7 KB
Views: 6









pink 2.jpg
File size: 34.2 KB
Views: 8









pink.3.jpg
File size: 17.3 KB
Views: 4









pink 4.jpg
File size: 19.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## babyface15

aw what a perfect little girls room, ruby must love it :)


----------



## charbaby

Yeah she was so excited to see it finished :) x


----------



## OmiOmen

What a great room. It looks like Ruby really likes pushchairs!


----------



## passion4shoes

Hi everyone. Glad to read you are all keeping well and it wasn't too serious with your little girl pebbie.

Cute outfits, bumps and room. I will def post a pic of bump and 'nursery' I.e. dumping ground!

I can't believe we are at double digits and nearly third tri!

Veiny boobs here too.

I got a letter from the local spa I use to swim in that it is closing. Boo! Gorgeous pool, no kids allowed, jacuzzi, sauna, steam room at the end of the pool and sun loungers by the side with magazines. I was so looking forward to wasting days there during mat leave. Boo :cry:


----------



## babyface15

haha dumping ground is what I have going on right now as well lol
too bad about your spa hun it sounds like a dream!


----------



## pebbie1

Oh no Passion. Id be gutted too. Is there another spa somewhere nearby you can go to? 
It started snowing again here this morning. I think I'm ready for spring! Such a lovely time of the year :)
My hands swoll up last night and I had to take my wedding and engagement ring off :(


----------



## babyface15

oh no pebbie. :(
do you know what caused it?
how's your lo doing?


----------



## pebbie1

No idea what caused it. I had a very rough night sleep as lo kept waking up because she had little blisters on her tongue so I was more up than asleep. I've not tried to put the rings back on as my finger still is really irritated :(

My girl is a lot better today. She had a very good night sleep and has been eating a bit more :)


----------



## CLH_X3

Anyone else having a baby shower ?


----------



## charbaby

CLH .My sister is doing me a baby shower.
26 weeks today! Only 14 to go!!!! 
3rd tri next week exciting stuff x


----------



## pebbie1

I'm not doing a baby shower but I'm going to do a BBQ after baby is born for all out friends and that so they can see baby straight away as well :)


----------



## charbaby

pebbie1 said:


> I'm not doing a baby shower but I'm going to do a BBQ after baby is born for all out friends and that so they can see baby straight away as well :)

We are doing this as well. We normally do family n friends bbq in summer anyway but will be for baby this year :)


----------



## babyface15

aw pebbie hope it's nothing! glad to hear your daughter is feeling better though :)

I'm having a shower clh can't wait either because I really want to go baby shopping. When are you girls having yours? im thinking first week of April.

bbq sounds nice, we are having our babies at a perfect time for it!


----------



## CLH_X3

My friends are going to throw me one I think end of march/beginning of April :) can't wait!
What kind of gifts are people asking for ? I have a lot of stuff already, only thing I need is a play mat really.... I seem to have loads clothes magic out of no were! I started with no boys stuff and now I have 4 drawers full of clothes! 

Also iv booked a 4d scan!!! For next Sunday! ... Il be just over 27 weeks


----------



## passion4shoes

Having a materni-tea party.mgot my first china cup and saucer today!

My midwife said it was normal for our fingers to swell and our rings to come off. Will you wear them round your neck now? 

25 school days till I finish! How long have you all got left at work?

Baby is really low and causing me some discomfort at the minute. Feels like it is falling out of the birth canal. Actually, not falling but kicking its way out! Ouch.

Has everyone chosen colour schemes for the nursery?


----------



## passion4shoes

How exciting! I can't wait to see what your baby looks like at this stage!


----------



## OmiOmen

That is great CLH, In am sure you will really enjoy it. 

passion4shoes, I had a day when he was pressing down and I felt like he was going to burst out. His head seemed to be down and since DS1 was breach I never really felt like that before.

We have the nursery theme picked out although we live in a rented house so will not be paint the walls. We are still looking for somewhere bigger and 
at this rate the nursery will not be done for months!


----------



## charbaby

Arhhh CLH that will be great cant wait to see pics.
Hope everyone is having a nice Valentines day.
Got o/hs mum staying for the next few days, be nice to see her haven't seen her since before xmas, think she will be shocked how much my bump has changed!


----------



## pebbie1

CLH that's lovely to have a 4d scan!

Passion, yes I'm wearing my rings on my necklace now. Tried them on this morning but started itching after 5 minutes so off they came again lol

Char, my inlaws are coming over first week of March. Haven't seen them since November so will be well exciting too. Hope you have a great time together :)

I'll be asking for vouchers from Smallprint. I've got a necklace made with my daughters fingerprint when she was 6 months old so I'll be having another one for this baby :)
https://www.smallprint.com/index.php/GBR?c=1

Baby's been moving and kicking and making my tummy go all over the place. Love watching it hahahahaha


----------



## Zfbaby

3rd tri is massively boring without you guys. I can't relate to much going on in there. 

Hope everyone is ok. 
Sorry to hear your little girl is still not 100% pebbie. Blisters sound really painful :( 
Having one of those days at work today and to top it off no prezzie/ card from dh :( 
Found out that the special chair I've been waiting for so I can sit down has never even been ordered and that my m2 form hasn't been filled out and they may have difficulty getting it all set up before my mat leave starts. And another member of staff got funny with me because I've had to sit down due to bh. 
To rub the salt in the wound my area manager phoned and had a go at me for not having ordered the chair even though my manager told me she had done it. Sounds so petty i know but the little bits of stress tend to mount up. Cant wait for home time today. 
Does anyone have any nice plans for valentines day?


----------



## CLH_X3

Zfbaby - sorry ur days been crap! ... Hope ur relaxing now! 

My oh is just going to the chip shop! So romantic! Lol


----------



## babyface15

happy Valentines day girls! <3

clh I've started a registry, asking for all the basics as we don't have much yet! can't wait to see your pics 

zfbaby what a shit day sorry hun :hugs:


----------



## CLH_X3

For the people that have fb... Had anyone not announced it on there yet? I haven't .. Thinking of doing it after my scan next week and including a picture


----------



## Zfbaby

We've not announced on Facebook. We still have ltttc friends on fb so haven't wanted to do it in case it upsets anyone. It's tempting sometimes though. 
I can't wait to have our 4d scan. i just want to know who he looks like


----------



## babyface15

we announced on fb after our 18 week scan. it was nice to tell everyone at once as we had only told close friends to that point, although i'm sure the news had spread somewhat


----------



## pebbie1

We announced after our 12 week scan. A we have family and friends in the UK, Ireland, holland, France and Australia it was the perfect way to tell everyone at the same time.
X


----------



## OmiOmen

We announced it on FB after the 12 wee scan. I have a very small friend list and only really have close family and friends on there so half my list already new and were just waiting for me to upload a scan photo once we got home.

My MIL and FIL looked after DS1 for a couple of hours today so me and DH went for some lunch at pizza express and then watched the new Die Hard movie at the cinema. It was really nice because it is the only remotely adult things we have done in about 4-5 years and the last time we went to the cinema was 5-6 years ago! Thankfully the toilets were just outside of our screen so I didn't miss much of the movie when I needed to pee because DS2 was dancing on my bladder due to the noise.


----------



## CLH_X3

Zfbaby said:


> We've not announced on Facebook. We still have ltttc friends on fb so haven't wanted to do it in case it upsets anyone. It's tempting sometimes though.
> I can't wait to have our 4d scan. i just want to know who he looks like

When's your Scan ? We're are you going for it ?


----------



## CLH_X3

After my 4d scan I will add a picture to my fb, 90% of people I see everyday know, like at work etc but I still have a couple friends and the whole fb world that doesn't know about it yet


----------



## passion4shoes

I put photos of bump and scan on Facebook after 20 week scan. It was nice to share when I had a bump. Felt lovely getting lots of positive messages.

What did you think of die hard omi?

I can't believe your work are being so petty zfbaby.

My OH is away watching one of our favourite dj's this weekend. I am so jealous! Lovely to be home alone but a little bit lonely. Feel reluctant to go to bed and turn the lights all off!


----------



## OmiOmen

I enjoyed Die Hard. Me and DH both lie the other movies in the series so we pretty much got what we expected. I wouldn't mind going to see the new Iron Man film in March but it is in 3D and I hate 3D. :shrug:


----------



## charbaby

We announced on Facebook after we had scan and added a pic. :) x


----------



## babyface15

good morning! how is everyone feeling today? I'm so happy it's the weekend!!! I was exhausted at work all week.
I'm meeting a few of my girl friends for brunch today :D
looking forward to eating my face off :haha:


----------



## pebbie1

Sounds lovely babyface! I'm absolutely exhausted today even after a very good night sleep :( I'm also working today from 2.30pm till 11pm. It's going to be a loooooooong shift!


----------



## passion4shoes

Yuck to work. 

Where the hell s my nesting instinct?? I need it! My house disgusting and the parents are staying tonight. Eek. My mum is a clean freak!

I love die hard too. And iron man. But also hate 3d. I wear glasses so it is uncomfortable and difficult to get into the movie. It isn't worth the extra cost in my opinion.

Nearly at third tri!! Seems unbelievable.


----------



## OmiOmen

I wear glasses too which makes 3D worse. I tried going in contacts once but my eyesight is always a little off with them anyway. 

The third trimester board seems do full of everyone giving birth which seems so far away right now.


----------



## charbaby

I feel as tho 2nd tri is way behind me but 3rd tri just seems like we have nothing in common ! Can't believe we are heading into 3rd tri this week tho, it's scary to think of it being so close but exciting that we will soon meet are babies


----------



## babyface15

aw pebbie must be hard working that late :hugs:

passion, there's nothing like an impending visitor to make me do all the cleaning I've been avoiding :) hope you get through it all. and maybe she'll finish whatever is left! 

I know it's worse than when I was waiting to join second. I don't think I'll have much in common on third tri for another few months
glad to have you girls to chat with!


----------



## CLH_X3

How's everyone doing ? I can see what you all mean, 2nd tri is all 20 week scan, guess the gender stuff but 3rd tri is all 'is this it?' And about sweeps etc! 

I feel like baby's legs are in my ribs and head is in my other side in my ribs , so like he's lying flat ...

Bought this today .... https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=A...QeD9IHICQ&ved=0CAgQ_AUoAQ&biw=320&bih=356#i=8

Also I'm now a cabbage!


----------



## pebbie1

Morning ladies!

I feel exactly the same about being stuck between tri's. was just reading through third tri and read a few of the birth stories, but it still seems so far away for us (even thoug I know it'll be here before we know it!). It's mad how quick time is going. I remember "finally" hopping over to second tri at 13 weeks. That was nearly 14 weeks ago!!! Phew..... That went quick!

So I had to come home early from work yesterday as I felt horrible and threw up. My bump felt crazy heavy too. I think it was the canteen food (apparently a few people had food poisoning before from it!!!) so I'm going to take sandwiches into work from now on.
So this morning hubby won't let me out of bed and I'm enjoying breakfast in bed now :)


----------



## Zfbaby

Morning ladies. 

I've got my glucose test on Tuesday. Bit nervous because of my sweet tooth, weight and obsession with chocolate milk. Why should I expect and when do they tell you? I figure that if I had dh I'd have noticed symptoms by now though right?


----------



## Zfbaby

Lol that's meant to say gd !


----------



## charbaby

Zfbaby said:


> Morning ladies.
> 
> I've got my glucose test on Tuesday. Bit nervous because of my sweet tooth, weight and obsession with chocolate milk. Why should I expect and when do they tell you? I figure that if I had dh I'd have noticed symptoms by now though right?

I have mine on the 28th Feb, I am not really sure what to expect neither as never had it before. I am really hoping for it to be negative as being positive means I have to have a hospital birth in the next town. I don't know what the signs symptoms are (if any) ?? x


----------



## charbaby

Has everyone chose their baby names? I thought we had ours but now I am really not sure if we do, It used to scream out at me that I defo wanted it but now it's just like oh that's an ok name!!! So think we will be having something else


----------



## Zfbaby

Why ha you originally chosen? We've chosen our name. The Alexander part is a family thing so that was easy but it took a little while to decide on Louis. For ages we wanted Jacob but then Twilight came out :( lol.

Just had a look at symptoms for gd. They're all pregnancy symtoms anyway. Being really thirsty and peeing lots and being tired. Lol that all applies to me so fingers crossed. Ha ha ha 
Hole you get your hB. I'll update once I've been on Tuesday and let you know what happens. I know they make you drink some nasty sugary drink.


----------



## OmiOmen

We have picked Jacob, I am put off by how popular it is but since it is the only name that me and DH can remotely agree on there is not really any room to change it. DH wants to spell it 'Jakub' because that is the way people he works with spell it (he works with a lot of Polish people)but I am set on the traditional spelling if we have to use that name. 

Good luck with your GD tests. I have had the test before but not in pregnancy. There is some waiting around but the test is not too bad.


----------



## charbaby

Zfbaby said:


> Why ha you originally chosen? We've chosen our name. The Alexander part is a family thing so that was easy but it took a little while to decide on Louis. For ages we wanted Jacob but then Twilight came out :( lol.
> 
> Just had a look at symptoms for gd. They're all pregnancy symtoms anyway. Being really thirsty and peeing lots and being tired. Lol that all applies to me so fingers crossed. Ha ha ha
> Hole you get your hB. I'll update once I've been on Tuesday and let you know what happens. I know they make you drink some nasty sugary drink.

We chose Darcy, Now o/h is saying Kiki-Beau. I am not sure on either anymore! But haven't got a name I really like either. 
Yeah that will be great to hear how it was, I been told the sugary drink is horrible don't no how I will keep it down especially as were not aloud to eat or drink anything from when we wake up till the test is over, I have to be at the hospital at 8.30am and been told to expect to stay till around 11.30. I have normally had breakfast and early lunch by then! Lol


----------



## Zfbaby

I'm really embarrassed to ask this question but I'm freakin out a little but. This morning dh said he wasn't feeling well after breakfast but I felt fine. A little while after I got a couple of really nasty tummy cramps and knew I needed the bathroom (sorry :blush:) 
The thing is I just went an after wiping found a chunk of what was so clearly my mucous plug. Thought this Didnt come out until labour????? Not sure if this is something to worry about as I vaguely remember reading about it renewing itself but thought that was only early pg? Sorry again. Anyone had this?


----------



## charbaby

Zfbaby said:


> I'm really embarrassed to ask this question but I'm freakin out a little but. This morning dh said he wasn't feeling well after breakfast but I felt fine. A little while after I got a couple of really nasty tummy cramps and knew I needed the bathroom (sorry :blush:)
> The thing is I just went an after wiping found a chunk of what was so clearly my mucous plug. Thought this Didnt come out until labour????? Not sure if this is something to worry about as I vaguely remember reading about it renewing itself but thought that was only early pg? Sorry again. Anyone had this?

Since about 8 weeks I have lost plug like discharge on a regular basis my midwife said it's fine as long as it's not accompanied by blood, funny smell or itching, I am not sure what it is but to me it does look like when I had a show with the other 2 which was near the end of my pregnancy with them.


----------



## Zfbaby

Thanks char! I wasn't expecting to see anything until labour so it took me off guard. No blood etc and cramping stopped as soon as I'd been to bathroom. I'll mention it in Tuesday if there's anymore. 
Dh is now scarred for life after googling mucous plug rofl :)


----------



## Zfbaby

OmiOmen said:


> We have picked Jacob, I am put off by how popular it is but since it is the only name that me and DH can remotely agree on there is not really any room to change it. DH wants to spell it 'Jakub' because that is the way people he works with spell it (he works with a lot of Polish people)but I am set on the traditional spelling if we have to use that name.
> 
> Good luck with your GD tests. I have had the test before but not in pregnancy. There is some waiting around but the test is not too bad.

I still love the name. Have you decided on a middle name? 

Char,
I like beau, I had that on a list of girls names as well as honey.


----------



## OmiOmen

Zfbaby, I have never lost any but have read that some people do loss some early and that it builds itself back up. 

We have picked Robert for a middle name because it is after my FIL. If we had a girl we was going to use my MIL and mums middle name. 

I like the name Darcy.


----------



## babyface15

thats nice your hubby us taking care of you Pebbie, hope you're feeling better

I had my glucose test on Wednesday. I had to drink a sugary orange colored drink, wait an hour then have my blood taken. i didn't have to fast though!

lovely names everyone. we've been bad at putting the time down to pick a name and are only at D in the girls section of the book we got :)

sorry I can't be of help zfbaby I don't know anything about the plug but I'd mention it to your hc provider to be sure!


----------



## passion4shoes

Hope you feel better pebbie- milk it from your OH.

Hope your OH is better too zfbaby. I would contact my mw straight away if I lost some mucus plug. Even if there is no cramping or blood. Better to seek professional advice just in case. 

Good luck with your GD tests this week. sounds yucky. Hopefully they will be pointless.

AFM- knackered today after scrubbing my house yesterday and then helping my sister move today. Definitely overdone it. Half term this week though. Woo hoo!


----------



## pebbie1

Feeling loads better today and had a full day in work again :)

Zfbaby I don't think I lost any mucous plug with my daughter so I wouldn't even now what it looks like? I'd check with the mw though.

We have got Marcus for a boy and Sophie for a girl

The weather was so great today. Can't wait for spring! :)


----------



## charbaby

Morning ladies, we are finally in the last week (or days) of 2nd tri!
Baby face starts 3rd tri today congrats!!
Hope everyone is feeling well :D
Weather seems to be brightening up yesterday could have past for the start of summer even tho still a little chilly


----------



## passion4shoes

Third tri tomorrow!!!

Anyone else on half term this week? My school seems to be off by one week!

Just about to try my new 'pregnancy workout lean and toned' DVD! If I could get my arse off the sofa and put the iPad down.


----------



## charbaby

Mine went back to school today after having last week off :D


----------



## passion4shoes

Did you do anything nice? I bet it was hard work.

DVD was harder than I thought. My muscles are wasting away! Couldn't even do a press up lol!

Gorgeous weather here today


----------



## charbaby

passion4shoes said:


> Did you do anything nice? I bet it was hard work.
> 
> DVD was harder than I thought. My muscles are wasting away! Couldn't even do a press up lol!
> 
> Gorgeous weather here today

The first part of the week up untill Wednesday was spent doing the bedroom change over and stuff but then on Thursday o/hs mum came down to stay so that was nice for the kids we all went out for a family meal :D other than that just chilled


----------



## CLH_X3

Can't believe we're almost in 3rd tri! Not long now!


----------



## babyface15

woohoo third trimester :D

I'm so envious of your nice weather. at this rate I'll be lucky if the snows all gone by the time the baby is born!


----------



## charbaby

babyface15 said:


> woohoo third trimester :D
> 
> I'm so envious of your nice weather. at this rate I'll be lucky if the snows all gone by the time the baby is born!

No need to be envious this end woke up this morning to ground frost covering the garden so looks like the last two days of nice(ish) weather has gone away again! 


Congrats to all you ladies who are entering 3rd tri today :happydance:

1 more day for me :happydance::happydance:

Hope everyone is feeling well? Going to update bump pic later or tomorrow as been a few weeks since last one :haha:


----------



## OmiOmen

Congratulations on those of you going into the third trimester. It is another 9 days for me.

I am looking forward to the weather getting better so I can wear more comfortable clothes. I got a few new bits of maternity clothes yesterday and I have gone up a dress size. :nope:


----------



## pebbie1

Wow, third tri today! Madness!!! It's like it was yesterday when I went into second tri and that's 14 weeks ago aaaaaaaah! I'm convinced this pregnancy is going a lot quicker than my first?

How are we all feeling? I'm feeling good, but definitely getting more tired again. I could easily fall asleep on the sofa every night hahahahaha. Plus getting out of bed in the morning is a bit of a struggle :)
X


----------



## OmiOmen

I have felt exhausted the past couple of weeks. it sounds bad but I have had to convince DS1 to have a cuddle in bed and watch something on the laptop for an hour in the morning because I can not longer jump out of bed between 4am-5am. I can get comfortable on a night and my lungs are already feeling squashed when I lay down. So last night I had top prop myself up a bit. 

Is everyone starting to feel prepared? I feel like we have nothing done.


----------



## charbaby

My first pregnancy dragged as well but my daughters and this one have flown by! But to be honest the last 8 years since having my son has flown by! Once you have children you only have to blink and you miss something. Roll on the next 13 weeks can't wait to meet my baby and see pics of all yours :D x


----------



## babyface15

congrats on third trimester pebbie and passion :)

I'm feeling great this morning. hubbie slept in the spare room last night BC he felt bad he was keeping me up (he's a restless sleeper due to a bad back) & tbh I had the best sleep in weeks!! will miss him though if we do it often

I'm not really prepared omni but I'm very confident I'll get it done in time :)

yes time is flying, thankfully. only one more week til my next us :D


----------



## Zfbaby

Morning ladies!
Congrats on 3rd tri!!! 
Had the first half of my glucouse test this morning, so far so good. They did a finger prick test first which hurt the most lol. Then they took my blood and then made me drink some orange stuff which wasn't that bad. It tasted like liquid jelly. Back in ten mins to go for the next bit and then a Mw appt. Not sure when I find out the results but I'll update later. 
Def starting to feel uncomfortable now getting to sleep is getting harder. 12 weeks to go till we meet baby though!!! Wow can't believe we will all have new babies soon.


----------



## Zfbaby

2nd half was really quick just a bit more blood taken. I just had my Mw appt and I'm measuring 2 weeks ish ahead. Eeeek he's going to be big like his dad :( better lay off the chocolate milk :blush: 
Asked about plug and she said it was fine just take it easy and drink lots. It still regenerates at this stage but if more comes out then let them know.
Day off today so dh is in the garden making things for the nursery. We ordered a gazelle head from USA for the wall but when it arrived it was broken :( dh is now making an alphabet wall which will probably look better anyway :) 
Right finall off to hve something to eat yay!


----------



## OmiOmen

Zfbaby, I am glad that the glucose test is good so far and your MW was not worried about you losing some of your plug.

I'm measuring right but I feel huge. It probably doesn't help that I have had to buy the next size up in maternity wear meaning I have put weight on all over. I really am going to have to hit the gym by the end of the year! Here is my 25+5 week bump. 

View attachment 569725


----------



## babyface15

aw char I bet it all goes by quick once they're here! I'm always reminding myself to enjoy every minute BC before you know it they'll all be grown up.

zfbaby too bad about your gazelle! I hope your test goes well and good news on the plug :thumbup:


----------



## babyface15

omni you look gorgeous!! what a cute bump you have :)


----------



## pebbie1

Great bump Omni. Mine is similar to yours :) Is yours really high too?

Zfbaby glad all is ok and that you've had the test behind you. 

Babyface can't believe your placenta scan is next week already! I have 5 weeks to go. Am seeing the consultant again next Tuesday and I have my whooping cough jab Tuesday as well.

I'm having the day off too and dropped off my little girl at nursery and am now collapsed on the sofa reading pregnancy magazines and being kicked all over the place by baby hahahahaha
X


----------



## OmiOmen

He keeps changing position so mine is reasonably high one day and then low the next. :wacko: I'm seeing that as a good sign since DS1 stayed low the whole time and was breach. 

Wow the placenta scans have come around quicker than I thought. It is 10 weeks until my scan, lol. DH asked about a 4D one but I can't justify the price to myself.


----------



## babyface15

bah I know I'm so excited to see the baby again and anxious to see if it's moved. pebbie my new Dr explained things better to me, she said that the obstetrician likely just wants to check on it and I will definitely be getting later scans if it hasn't moved :)

she explained that the very bottom part of the uterus doesn't grow so if it hasn't moved by next week they will monitor me more carefully for risk of bleeding etc BC the likelihood of it moving will decrease. I felt a lot better after taking to her, love when doctors actually explain what's going on!!


----------



## Zfbaby

Awe thanks baby face, it's cool I'm not upset it's one of those things. 
Omi your bump is lovely! 

Just had the best 2hr nap!! Love being pregnant lol :)


----------



## charbaby

Really good to hear the glucose test wasn't to bad, still not looking forward to mine tho! Just hope it all goes ok. Do you know roughly when you will get the results?


----------



## Zfbaby

https://https://m1353.photobucket.com/profile/zferrol?pbauth=1_uLEBonVPfaLdh1h3YMYz2Z%2FlqqbuwXpAbGwVNAVjV5ql7p%2FscAJPVNeQajDt43IpZ69MK6mrVebnt1u%2BIxwk645o0iVADQeX7Q0gnFyXXKQ2pY7xf9os8Tv%2FQZ%2B7yqIrI%2Bgk36ROXlNS%2B4OjzVw1izPjBR7hVeA7gxf5l0E%2F3yw%3D


----------



## Zfbaby

https://m1353.photobucket.com/albumview/albums/zferrol

Trying to load a bump pic. Here goes nothing


----------



## Zfbaby

:( 
Never mind


----------



## passion4shoes

What are you using to upload? 

Gorgeous bump omi.

I am so jealous you get to see your babies again.


----------



## pebbie1

Passion, I know, it's mad as I didn't have a scan after 20 weeks with my girl so I have no idea what baby is going to look like at 32 weeks. It'll be huge!!!! 

Zfbaby when I upload pics from my phone I need to go to desktop version, then advanced reply and then add the pic in there. It's a bit of a pain to do though.

Anyone else having braxton hicks? I'm having them on a daily basis now :(


----------



## Zfbaby

I was told to use photo bucket app but can't seem to get that to work. On desktop version I go to picture an it asks me to add a URL ????? Wish I could just copy and paste :(


----------



## charbaby

3rd tri for me today!!!!! :D 
It's such a great feeling to know were in the last stages 2/3rds done!


----------



## OmiOmen

passion4shoes, don't be jealous of late scans, when you are given them in the UK it is because they think there is a potential problems. I'd much rather have not had them with my son or this time and got a straightforward pregnancy. 

Congratulations on the third trimester charbaby.

Zfbaby, are you trying to upload from a laptop/pc?

pebbie1, I get some BH but only every so often. I had one day when DS2 was really active which set off a whole load of BH in one day but other than that I just get the odd one every few days.


----------



## charbaby

I never had bh with my other 2 and haven't with this one, to be fair I probably wouldn't even know what they were if I did get them and would prob end up in maternity or something LOL so hope they stay away for me


----------



## pebbie1

Congrats Char! Third tri woohoooo!
I never had bh's with Marielle but this time they are part of my "daily routine" hahahahaha. I try to drink as much water as possible but it's a bit hard to rest with 2 jobs and a toddler lol.

Zfbaby you need to click on add attachment, not add picture. It'll then take you to a different page where you can choose what pic you want.

Anyone else have their whooping cough jab booked? 
X


----------



## OmiOmen

I got BH everyday with DS1 although I think I was a bit further along than I am now when they started to be that often. They were always very mild though but last week I had a lot in one day that were a lot stronger so I started to get a bit freaked out.

I will get my whooping cough jab booked in two weeks at my next midwife appointment. They seem to be able to see you for vaccinations pretty quickly after you book at my GP's though.


----------



## Zfbaby

My whopping cough vac is this Friday! 

Char congrats for 3rd tri. 

I'll try again to load a pic later today. Fingers crossed.

I've had hB throughout pg so far. Sometimes they just feel weird and sometimes they hurt. I get them when I've not had enough to drink or I'm walking a distance. 
Back off to work today boo hiss :) only 4 weeks left until mat leave though yay!!


----------



## passion4shoes

Congrats on third tri char.

I am definitely pleased to have a normal/ low risk pregnancy omi. Hopefully all of these extra scans will turn out to be unnecessary for you all. 

I am on half term but it is rubbish. Just sat marking! Got so much to do that isn't like a half term at all. 

I don't get any pregnancy symptoms - no cravings, bh, leaking from boobs. I get the gross ones though!


----------



## babyface15

congrats char!! :happydance:
oh I can't wait for mat leave either zfbaby :D though I have a bit longer than you

looks like we're getting another snow storm tomorrow. keep you're fingers crossed for me that they close down work. I'd love a day off :)

passion what's half term & are you a teacher?


----------



## charbaby

27 weeks :baby:
 



Attached Files:







baby bump 27 weeks.jpg
File size: 35 KB
Views: 2


----------



## charbaby

My bump doesn't look like it's changed much but seen my friend yesterday and hadn't seen her for 3 weeks and she said I had grown loads! Hope everyone is looking forward to seeing all your bumps soon :D


----------



## OmiOmen

Great bump photo.

I was pretty sure DS2 is almost always in the breach position so far and over the past few days I can clearly feel his had at the top and slightly to the left. There was one day last week when he flipped about a few times and went head down but other than that he isn't flipping over any more. I know there is plenty of time for him to move but it is starting to feel a lot like it did with DS1. I made DH feel where his head was which he thinks is scary but DS1 thought it was cool.


----------



## passion4shoes

I think your bump has kind of changed shape char. 

Baby- yes I am a secondary teacher. We have a week off but i have been sat on my sofa for three days now marking. Rubbish 'break'. Particularly because my OH has to get up at half five and I am not able to get back to sleep. I actually got up with him yesterday and today. Just watched One born every minute. A nice c-section on there.

Baby has plenty of time to get into position Omi. Have you got any exercises/ positions to get into to encourage him?

I can't believe you have snow! It feels like spring here. Daffodils are out.


----------



## Zfbaby

Passion- I watched it last night, that was sweet and the twins were tiny. So cute. 
Felt sorry for the young lad who's gd had the forceps delivery but he was a tad annoying. :) 

Baby is oblique at the minute which he has been pretty much since day one. Mw didn't seem bothered at all and said that if he hadn't turned by 32wks shed think about a presentation scan?? So guessing baby has plenty of time to wriggle round omi.


----------



## OmiOmen

I have a lot of OBEM to catch up with.

There is still plenty of time to move and I don't have a presentation scan booked until the 1st of May but DS1 was really persistent and he tried really hard one night (after my last scan but before the c-section) to move and he just couldn't manage it. I know it sounds silly to be worried about it at this point but I do worry I am one of those women with a particular shaped uterus that can only hold breach babies.


----------



## babyface15

cute bump hun :)
that's nice passion, sorry you aren't getting much of a break though.
omni good luck getting baby to flip. I think my little one is breech most if the time but flips around here and there. yesterday I was feeling kicks in my cervix :$

sooo the grade schools are all closed for the day!! work hasn't closed but I may just get let off early :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## CLH_X3

I think my boy is still flipping lots I feel punches low one day then high the next ...


----------



## OmiOmen

Mine spent 3 hours over one day flipping and that is it. :shrug: DS1 was the same. The past few days/week I have being able to feel where his head is on the outside so it will be easier to keep track of now.


----------



## charbaby

Baby's patchwork quilt slowly coming together :D
 



Attached Files:







patchwork quilt.jpg
File size: 31.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## babyface15

I can't tell where the head is! how do you know?
beautiful quilt char it's looking so lovely, soft and girly :)


----------



## OmiOmen

It would seem my children have ridiculously large heads! My son was born on the 25th centile but had a really massive head, luckily he quickly caught up with it. :haha: I think the breach position and possibly my build just makes it easier to feel and see where the head is though. Judging by my movement I think he spends most of his time with his bum to the bottom left of of bump and his legs near the bottom right but I'm not 100% sure on that because I can only really feel where his head is at the moment.


----------



## babyface15

haha I'm terrified mine will have a big head, dh head looks kinda big to me lol. drs never told me what percentile baby was in and I don't want to know :haha:

my baby is in same position as yours omni. most of my kicks are lower right!


----------



## OmiOmen

DH is big, all his family are born at about 10lbs but my body was not going to grow a baby that big so his head grew and the rest of him had to catch up after he was born. I was a bit worried when I saw his head was so massive and his body was small to start with though. I think DS2 is going to be a lot bigger that DS1 was but not as big as DH was...of course that is just a guess.


----------



## babyface15

well good luck hun, I'm sure your body will grow a baby no bigger than you can handle! will you have any more scans?


----------



## OmiOmen

If all goes well I just have the presentation and size scan on the 1st of May which I think will make me about 36 weeks, I need the okay on the positioning and size for a VBAC. If he is breach then I'm not sure they will consider a ECV for a VBAC.


----------



## Zfbaby

Aww my dh has a big head too. That was the first thing my mil said to me when we met. 
I'm scared to death lo will be like his dad but thought as I'm only 5,2 I'd be ok. When I said that to Mw she laughed at me :( 
Think baby has his head on my right and feet in the left and upside down as he keeps hitting me in the cervix. Lovely :) not sure how but think he's also pushing up as there is so much pressure behind my belly button, if tht makes sense. :shrug:


----------



## OmiOmen

I'm 5'5" but people, particularly my in-laws, make me feel like I am tiny because DH is so tall. DS1 takes after my husband in height but is more slim/muscular like me and I can't help but think DS2 will probably be the same. I can't help but think that I'm all stretched out from last time so might end up with a slightly bigger baby this time though.

I have a fairly short torso though so he is feeling surprisingly high up now and my lungs are feeling a bit squashed when I lay down. This whole pregnancy has felt a few weeks further along than I am even though I know that is not the case. Although maybe I am just comparing this to how I felt last time too much.


----------



## babyface15

what's an ecv? if I do end up needing a c section due to the low placenta I'll definitely be hoping for a vbac too!!
I haven't had any belly button pain even though my belly button is pretty much inside out :haha:


----------



## charbaby

It's my daughters 5th Birthday today and she has to go to school, she's not impressed 1 bit lol. x


----------



## OmiOmen

A ECV is when they try and turn the baby around, I couldn't have one last time because of the other issues. He had a 15 minute wiggle about last night and I'm not sure where he is now. I think his head it still at the top but in the centre but I can not feel it as clearly. He must have moved out of breach for a bit last night though because I find it oddly uncomfortable. 

I hope she has a nice day Char. :cake:


----------



## charbaby

Ruby all ready for school on her birthday :D :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







birthday girl.jpg
File size: 31.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## CLH_X3

Aww bless her ... 

I have my scan on Sunday, woo! My mum an my partners mum is coming to


----------



## pebbie1

Happy birthday Ruby! :)

Baby is wriggling loads, but it's really high up and I get kicks mostly in my left side so I think it's sort of head down already. I think the odd twinge I get in my bladder is baby head butting me hahahaha. 
I'm seeig the consultant again on Tuesday. Keep forgetting about it though.
Like I keep forgetting everything else!! Massive baby brain here. I'm meeting hubby for lunch today and all week I kept forgetting which was kind of nice as I get excited all over again everytime I remembered hhahaha!

Going to the dentist first later. Will be Marielle's first ever appointment so wonder how that goes hahahahah
X


----------



## CLH_X3

I think my little one is also head down most the time, I feel most kicks up high! 

I have a midwife app on Monday! Woop first one since 16 weeks! 

So I was also wondering how much weight people have gained again ? EVERY time I get on the scales it just goes up up up! 

Iv now put on 1 stone 12lbs !!! So 26lbs .... My face looks fatter to! :(


----------



## charbaby

I feel most of my kicks up high but to the right so thinking she may be head down also. 
CLH I did so well at first putting on just a few pound but weighed my self last night and I have gained 1 stone 9lb so far dreading how big I will be at the end!

Thanks for Ruby's birthday wishes everyone xx


----------



## passion4shoes

Em. I am off to the gym and swimming tonight so will weigh myself then.

I think bubba is breech, all my kicks are really low on my bladder. Every morning baby is transverse (same as oblique?). I still seem to have plenty of room though .

Need to get a birthing ball to sit on rather than lounging back on the bean bag. I do not want a back to back baby! Ouch.

Happy birthday ruby! 

What months are everybody's other children's birthdays? My DS is April.


----------



## babyface15

happy birthday ruby sweetheart :)

clh you must be so excited for the scan! mines on Monday. i've gained about 25 so far. my gain was really rapid in the early months but is slowing a bit now. I have some face fat going on too :haha:

is there anything I should be doing to get baby head down? our do they just figure that put on their own

work delayed opening until 11.due to the weather, so I got to sleep in 2 extra hours :happydance:


----------



## babyface15

how do you tell the baby is kicking your bladder passion?


----------



## charbaby

babyface15 said:


> happy birthday ruby sweetheart :)
> 
> clh you must be so excited for the scan! mines on Monday. i've gained about 25 so far. my gain was really rapid in the early months but is slowing a bit now. I have some face fat going on too :haha:
> 
> is there anything I should be doing to get baby head down? our do they just figure that put on their own
> 
> work delayed opening until 11.due to the weather, so I got to sleep in 2 extra hours :happydance:

I dont think there is much you can do but hope they go the right way, I may be completely wrong about baby's position myself lol just guessing by the way I feel movement x


----------



## OmiOmen

My son's birthday is in early May so I hopefully DS2 will not arrive a little early. May is a bad month for birthdays for us; we have my MIL's on the 3rd, my grand-MIL's and DS1's on the 4th and if I don't go overdue DS2 will be born in May too. :dohh:

Babyface, you don't really need to worry too much about turning them at this point. I am only worried because I feel like it is exactly like it was with DS1 and am stressing out a bit more than I need to about it.

We bought a few more cloths last night online. So far all the clothes we have bought and half the nappies were on sale.


----------



## CLH_X3

OmiOmen said:


> My son's birthday is in early May so I hopefully DS2 will not arrive a little early. May is a bad month for birthdays for us; we have my MIL's on the 3rd, my grand-MIL's and DS1's on the 4th and if I don't go overdue DS2 will be born in May too. :dohh:
> 
> Babyface, you don't really need to worry too much about turning them at this point. I am only worried because I feel like it is exactly like it was with DS1 and am stressing out a bit more than I need to about it.
> 
> We bought a few more cloths last night online. So far all the clothes we have bought and half the nappies were on sale.

What clothes did you get?


----------



## CLH_X3

babyface15 said:


> happy birthday ruby sweetheart :)
> 
> clh you must be so excited for the scan! mines on Monday. i've gained about 25 so far. my gain was really rapid in the early months but is slowing a bit now. I have some face fat going on too :haha:
> 
> is there anything I should be doing to get baby head down? our do they just figure that put on their own
> 
> work delayed opening until 11.due to the weather, so I got to sleep in 2 extra hours :happydance:

Good luck for your scan! ...

I think that's what I hate most - face fat! 

I have starting from yesterday started doing weight watchers again, it's all just going on so quick and I need some control!


----------



## passion4shoes

I can feel a gentle nudge when bubba stretches which is the head but a bigger boot in the bladder. 

Now I am getting booted on the side!

Mw will prob tell me I am totally wrong.

We haven't got to worry about position until 32? Weeks I think. 

Omi your family obviously enjoy some horny late summers with all those may babies!


----------



## OmiOmen

I bought some basic clothes in the Tesco sale; 4x PJ's (or t-shirts and comfortable trousers), a all-in-one and a T-shirt all for £12. I can't seem to spend much on clothes they grow out of so quickly. 

Lol. Both DS's were planned to fall just after a Uni year. 

I think they don't worry about positioning until 36 weeks in the UK. That was when my presentation scan was last time and will this time.


----------



## pebbie1

Hahahahaha Passion, horny late summers. That's funny! My hubbies birthday and his sisters is one day apart. The parents went on a holiday same time of year 2 years in a row lol

Marielle's birthday is in October so that's quite nice :)


----------



## babyface15

haha passion!! that's what happened to us ;)
I was told at our birthing class that slouching back can cause back to back presentation too. Good idea on the birthing ball because I sit back most of the day while at work in front of my computer. is a birthing ball the same as a regular exercise ball?

So all my kicks so far today have been about an inch above my belly button off to the left a bit! :D
I hope this means baby has flipped around


----------



## NatalieBelle

I passed my glucose test with flying colors!!


----------



## babyface15

Congratulations Natalie!! 
I haven't seen you on here in a while, how are you doing?


----------



## NatalieBelle

Babyface-I'm doing well, have been pretty stressed about getting things ready for my little one, but aside from that everything has been fine  Feeling even better now that all of my test have still been coming back with good results. I'm always a worry wart when it comes to my blood sugar.

How has everyone been doing?


----------



## pebbie1

Yay congratulations! That must be such a relief :)


----------



## OmiOmen

That is good news Natalie. :thumbup:


----------



## pebbie1

Has anyone got period pains? I'm having period pain and back pain since yesterday. Is that normal?
X


----------



## babyface15

how bad are they Pebbie?

Natalie great news! I get where you're coming from about feeling unprepared. all of a sudden today I started feeling really anxious that we aren't prepared, when only a few days ago I thought we had tons of time to buy everything and pick out a name etc. :haha:
third trimester problems? 

anyone else starting to feel the pressure to get everything ready?


----------



## CLH_X3

Pebble - iv had some period pains on and off recently ... If they get really bad I would get checked out tho ... 

Baby face - I don't feel any pressure yet, but I'm the kinda person that's laid back so not much bothers me .. Iv got a lot already just need to get it ready


----------



## OmiOmen

Pebble, I'd ask your midwife for a bit of reassurance about it.

I needed everything done quickly last time and ended up buying everything between 20-22 weeks but I feel more laid back this time. However I am really wanting to get things sorted soon now. We are still looking for another house and the nursery will be done once we move so he may be born by then at this rate.


----------



## pebbie1

Thanks ladies. It's still hurting this morning. I'm in work now and see how it is after work.
It's not incredibly bad, but it is annoying and bothering me so ill see.
X


----------



## charbaby

Great news Natalie, Hope I get the same result next week!
Pebbie I would defo talk to midwife see what she thinks x
Hope your all doing well, Feel so tired today after Ruby's party last night my sister stayed back after and helped us do all the cleaning up. o/h gave me a nice massage last night when we went to bed as my back was killing me! Taking the kids out later to one of my friends house so o/h can paint our bedroom and get our new furniture all put up in there :D be glad when its all over!


----------



## CLH_X3

Just to let you all know, asda got there 6 packs of wipes for £3.33


----------



## babyface15

Yes, Pebbie I agree with the other girls, it wouldn't hurt to get it checked! 

my uneasiness with how unprepared we are came on very quick. I was feeling really laid back before yesterday! It doesn't help that we don't have anything bought, no nursery set up and no names in mind :S I wish the shower was sooner so I could start shopping.

Char that;s great the party went well and your sister helped out. I'm not so sure mine would be as helpful lol! Very good of your oh to give you a massage too :)

Clh wish I was in the UK all your updates on the sales would be very helpful!


----------



## babyface15

Here's a few bump pics! Now I get why people at work say it looks like I have a basketball under my shirt. I can't believe I thought I was so big at 20 weeks. Probably going to be saying the same at 34 weeks about my 27 week bump :haha:

tbh I think it was when I took this pic last night that I started to feel panicked! lol 

https://i1308.photobucket.com/albums/s601/susk9/20-27weeks_zps48bb9942.jpg


----------



## sasha0430

pebbie1 said:


> Has anyone got period pains? I'm having period pain and back pain since yesterday. Is that normal?
> X

Hey Pebbie...I just wanted to say I had some period cramps couple weeks ago for couple of days and then they just stopped...I did not call the dr because they have went away...however during my OB appointment on Wednesday I have asked doc about it and she said that if I get them to lay down and rest and if they do not go away to let them know because they needed to know things like that so with all that said even if they go away I would let your mw know since you had yours for a while and just for some reassurance and so that she would be aware of it...


----------



## pebbie1

Thanks!
I'm still having them and am being stubborn or probably just don't want to go and bother people at triage when it's nothing.
I called them this afternoon and I had to take a hot bath and paracetamol and let them know if it was still there. I had the bath but it still hurts a bit.
I'm lying down relaxing on the sofa now and will see what things are like in the morning. I'm seeing my consultant on Tuesday so will defo let her know about it. I just hope it's gone tomorrow :)
X


----------



## OmiOmen

If it is not gone by tomorrow I would call again. It is probably nothing but it is always better to get checked out. Of course my hospital calls you in for every little things so I would say that.


----------



## pebbie1

I know. I'll have to go in but I'm always scared that by the time I get there it's gone :(
I know, silly thought but I'll defo go in tomorrow if its still there.


----------



## OmiOmen

I know what you mean. It doesn't help that some hospitals make you feel bad for getting things checked out. I was sent in by a midwife at least twice a week with DS1 throughout the whole third trimester and got sick of it but it has made me urge everyone to get every little thing checked out.


----------



## CLH_X3

My 4d scan tomorrow at 4.15 :) woo


----------



## charbaby

cant wait to see your pics CLH xxx


----------



## pebbie1

Enjoy your scan! X


----------



## babyface15

How are you feeling today Pebbie?
Can't wait to see pics Clh!


----------



## pebbie1

Its still a bit sore, but less so think its going away :) I woke up loads last night though with a throat feeling like I'd been in a desert for 2 weeks so I had to get up and drink loads of water. And all day I've been feeling like that, even got cracked lips, so I'm filling up on the water supply. I'm seeing the consultant Tuesday so I'll check with her about the period pains as it also felt as if baby was going to fall out.


----------



## OmiOmen

I actually had a few hours of period like pains and pressure so it felt like he was going to fall out, I even had some bad BH's with it (and both in this and the last pregnancy I only ever thought BH's were mild). It lasted about 3 hours and it was when he went head down for a bit, I think he was pressing on something that made it happen.

I would mention it to your consultant though. It is lucky you have an appointment soon I guess.


----------



## pebbie1

I think baby is head down as well as I got a big fat kick in the ribs before! Would it be too early for baby to engage?


----------



## OmiOmen

I think it should be too early for that. I think for me it was maybe because I have never felt the head down position before and half of me thinks my body just doesn't like it. Something about it presses on my back really badly, it was the second time I had that feeling but the first time it happened I couldn't feel his head on the outside to know where he was.


----------



## pebbie1

How was the scan CLH?

Babyface when's your scan again?
X


----------



## charbaby

Pebbie, I think baby could be engaged at this stage but they tend to go in and out anyway.
CLH, excited to see baby's pics!!! Hope you had a great time.
Babyface great bump pics and look forward to hearing back about your scan good luck hope you get the news you are hoping for!
How is everyone today? Can't believe we are 28 weeks this week! Only 12 to go. 
Has everyone got there 28 week midwife appointments booked in for sometime this week?
I have mine on Wednesday and my glucose test on Thursday x


----------



## Little Ducky

Guys! How are you all?
Sorry I've not been around for a while, had broadband issues at work.
Third Tri, yay!!!

Hope you and all the bumps are doing well? x


----------



## pebbie1

Welcome back Ducky!

Char, I read that babies can engage now and my bump has definitely dropped lower and I can breathe again, yay!!!

I'm having my whooping cough jab tomorrow morning and then seeing the consultant in the afternoon. I believe they're taking blood again at 28 week check. Booooo


----------



## babyface15

thanks hun :)
My scan is today at 2!! depending on how much info the technician will give me I might not know about my placenta until my OB appt tomorrow. but hopefully I'll have some pics :)
keep your fingers crossed for me ladies.

welcome back ducky, I'm doing well how are you??


----------



## pebbie1

Oh good luck babyface! Hope your placenta has moved :)


----------



## OmiOmen

Good luck at the scan babyface.

DS2 has his head stuck far out to the right of my bump today and my muscles feel achy where his head is pressing against them. I need to book my midwife appointment for next week still and she will book the whooping cough jab while I am there, although unlikely for the same day.


----------



## Little Ducky

Thanks guys, nice to be back with some familiar faces :) 

On the subject of the whooping cough jab, how did you all arrange it? I'm a week behind most of you, so just heading into my 27th week today, and so far nobody has mentioned anything about it to me? Do I just ask my midwife to book it or can I just call the GP surgery and book it myself?


----------



## OmiOmen

Your not behind me, I don't turn 27 weeks for another 3 days. It depends on your area as to how you arrange it I think. My MW mentioned it a couple of times in my appointments but said she will not book it until my 28 week appointment. I would bring it up with your MW or GP's office if it is not mentioned at your 28 week appointment.


----------



## charbaby

I am going to ask about the whooping cough jab on Wednesday at my midwife appointment because I haven't heard anything about it myself


----------



## pebbie1

My midwife told me to book it in for when I'm 28 weeks at my 23 week check. So I had to book it myself as the nurse at my GP does it and not the midwife :)


----------



## SparkleUK

Hi guys can I join you?!
I found this thread through one on Third Tri forum about bump buddies!

I'm due May 26th, which I think is pretty spot on to my dates.
I'm having a girl which I'm ecstatic about as its what we wanted! 
So far I'm having a fairly easy pregnancy, horrific morning sickness which went at 15 weeks. 
I have my 28 week appt next week and they booked my whooping cough jab for the same time to get it all over and done with.
So hi! Nice to meet you all! Xoxo


----------



## OmiOmen

:wave: Hi, Sparkle.


----------



## pebbie1

Hi Sparkle and welcome!
I was exactly the same when I was pregnant with my little girl, horrendous morning sickness which went at 15 weeks and then I just cruised through it. It's nice!

Not heard anything from CLH after her 4D scan yesterday. Hope all went ok?


----------



## CLH_X3

Hey sorry! Been so busy! 

Had the scan, everything is fine, he was being. Little sod tho and had both hands up by his face so we couldn't get a good shot! Re booked for a couple weeks! Defo a boy tho!

Hope everyone Is ok!


----------



## SparkleUK

Hey!!!
Funny a lot of ppl have said it about girls!! 
Has anyone started thinking birth plans yet? X


----------



## OmiOmen

CLH, I'm glad that all is well. Sorry he was not cooperating though. 

I won't be writing a birthing plan, I just don't feel it is something you can plan for. My appointment to discuss my final options will be at 36 weeks and if my scan goes well I will attempting a VBAC and it not I'll be having to book a repeat c-section. For a VBAC I have to argue that I don't want them to automatically put and epidural on me unless I ask for one but they won't budge on the constant monitoring and IV cannula.


----------



## pebbie1

Glad he's fine (and still a boy hahahah) CLH! Good that you get another scan.

Sparkle, I wrote this birth plan for my daughter but it didn't even come out of the bag and nothing went as I planned it on my birth plan. I wanted a water birth with only gas & air but ended up in hospital at 38 weeks with pre eclampsia and was induced. The only thing that worked was the only gas & air lol.
This time I'm just going to take it as it comes :)


----------



## babyface15

Sooo my scan went great!!! The technician said that it looks like my placenta has moved to the right place :happydance: My appt with the OB is moved to Thursday now so can't wait to have him confirm :) Baby was wiggling about a lot but we managed to get a few pics

Hi Sparkle!! I remember you from back in September, you got your bfp only a few days after me!! :) So nice to see you here and great news about the little girl. How has your pregnancy been?

Clh great to hear you had a good scan and it's good they'll let you come back for better pics
My husband thought he saw testicles on the screen but the technician said no it wasn't that. But she knew I was team yellow so you never know :)


----------



## babyface15

Sorry this is massive! I can't resize for some reason xxx

https://i1308.photobucket.com/albums/s601/susk9/UltrasoundFeb25_small_zps53b3562c.jpg


----------



## sasha0430

babyface15 said:


> Sooo my scan went great!!! The technician said that it looks like my placenta has moved to the right place :happydance: My appt with the OB is moved to Thursday now so can't wait to have him confirm :) Baby was wiggling about a lot but we managed to get a few pics
> 
> Hi Sparkle!! I remember you from back in September, you got your bfp only a few days after me!! :) So nice to see you here and great news about the little girl. How has your pregnancy been?
> 
> Clh great to hear you had a good scan and it's good they'll let you come back for better pics
> My husband thought he saw testicles on the screen but the technician said no it wasn't that. But she knew I was team yellow so you never know :)

Babyface so glad to hear that Placenta looked like it has moved to the right place. Did you have complete placenta previa? I have my U/S to check placenta when I am 28 weeks which is next Wednesday...your news gives me some hope...


----------



## babyface15

hi Sasha, how have you been?
I had marginal placenta previa, so my placenta was touching the margin of my cervix. they said basically it was very low and the odds of it moving were 50/50. I hope you get good news too hun. there's still a good chance for you, when was your last u/s?


----------



## charbaby

CLH shame baby was a little figit but least you get another scan! My baby had her hands over her face the whole time but I wasn't re offered a scan :( Look forward to seeing the pics in 2 weeks time :D


----------



## OmiOmen

I'm glad to hear that it looks like the placenta as moved Babyface. :thumbup: Cute scan photos too.


----------



## CLH_X3

Glad ur scan went well ... Lush little pictures! ... 

His arms were literally blocking his whole face the entire time and I even got up an walker around for a couple minutes with no luck! 

They gave me a DVD of the scan aswel but I forgot it! So il pick it up next time

Had a midwifes yesterday aswel and I'm measuring 28 weeks, so 1 week ahead ... Got to go back next Monday at 12 for my anti D


----------



## Little Ducky

OmiOmen said:


> I won't be writing a birthing plan, I just don't feel it is something you can plan for.

Totally agree with this, its not something I'll be trying to 'plan' what will be will be, I think! :flower:

Thanks for the advice re the WC jab ladies, I don't have a 28 week appointment with my midwife as I'm seeing the consultant at the hospital instead, so I will ask her :thumbup:


----------



## pebbie1

So I just came back from the whooping cough jab. The needle was so small I didn't even feel it go into my arm lol! 
Seeing my consultant at 2pm so see what she says.

Babyface great stuff your placenta has moved! Gives me hope that mine will move too :) still 4 weeks to go till I have the scan. And gorgeous cute pics of baby! 

So my daughter has the biggest cold ever and my husband just texted he has manflu! Hope it stays away from me x


----------



## SparkleUK

I will be writing a birth plan but just to mention important things to me for example I don't want student nurses performing anything on me but I don't mind them being in the room, only 1 though, a friend of mine had 3 plus 2 midwives and felt very overwhelmed and exposed! Also I want skin on skin as soon as she is out. A few friends had the baby taken away first! I'd be heartbroken!!
I'm also a bit funny about any form of intervention like forceps, my best friends boy is deaf due to a bad forceps delivery. I know it's rare for people to have complications but I just want the baby to be here safe and well!! X


----------



## Zfbaby

Babyface- super cute pics of baby, looks boy to me?! :) 

Welcome sparkle. 

Hope all are well today. Other than super sore hips I'm feeling pretty chipper. 29 weeks today. Last week of the 20s and not far off of single digit weeks and mat leave. 
Baby had a super quiet day yesterday an then a really active night hope that's not a sign of things to come as he seems to be getting more and more active at night. Lol

As for birth plans, I was going to do one but I'm also a beliver that anything can happen so planning is probably not worth the upset of it doesn't work out. I don't want students present either though. I don't want skin to skin and would like cord left as long as poss before cutting but that's it.


----------



## pebbie1

I can't even remember how many midwives were in my room when I was pushing. And to be honest, I couldn't care less at that time. And I feel the same this time :) I really would not like to have a forceps or ventouse intervention either. It's scary and my friend had it with her daughter and she had such bad bruising awwww.
But then again, my daughter was getting stressed whilst pushing so I didn't care what they were going to do as I was just thinking of her being ok, so I had an episiotomy. I don't hope I need that again though as the stitches hurt afterwards :(


----------



## OmiOmen

Sparkle there is nothing wrong with having an idea what you want and writing it down but try not to have your heart too set on a birth-plan because more people don't get what they want than do. Birth is very unpredictable and what really matters is mother and baby coming out of it safely.


----------



## babyface15

Thanks girls I'm so happy about it all. Can't wait to hear what the Dr has to say on Thursday now

Pebbie hun I hope you get good news too!! 
That's too bad they didn't offer a re-scan Char  Mine kept turning around back on but I asked baby to calm down and it seemed to work for a few seconds lol!!

Sparkle I wrote up a draft of birth plan a few days ago with a lot of similar requests for the environment of the birth and post-birth procedures. I also had some contingencies highlighted in case of emergency c-section 
I can share it with you if you'd like :)


----------



## pebbie1

Hello ladies. Had my appointment with the consultant today and unfortunately I have protein in my urine :( The good thing is that my bp still is ok but I need to see the midwife every 2 weeks and call straight away if I get any pe symptoms. Not good but hopefully it'll take weeks before my bp goes up! Seeing the consultant again at 32 weeks. X


----------



## OmiOmen

I'm really sorry pebbie, I know how stressful this must be. I had the start of it in the second trimester last time but it did not become full PE until about 38 weeks so I really have my FX that is either stays away fully for you or that it at least holds off for a long time. :hugs:


----------



## SparkleUK

babyface15 said:


> Thanks girls I'm so happy about it all. Can't wait to hear what the Dr has to say on Thursday now
> 
> Pebbie hun I hope you get good news too!!
> That's too bad they didn't offer a re-scan Char  Mine kept turning around back on but I asked baby to calm down and it seemed to work for a few seconds lol!!
> 
> Sparkle I wrote up a draft of birth plan a few days ago with a lot of similar requests for the environment of the birth and post-birth procedures. I also had some contingencies highlighted in case of emergency c-section
> I can share it with you if you'd like :)

Ooooo yes please!! X


----------



## CLH_X3

I thought u had to the the whooping cough jab like in the 4 weeks before your due ?


----------



## CLH_X3

Just seen 28-38 weeks, il probs have it on a dif week then the 28th one as got an anti d that week


----------



## OmiOmen

As you have read it is between 28-38 weeks. I know at my GP's they tend to do it close to 28 weeks though.


----------



## OmiOmen

I keep having lots of ideas about what to do with the nursery (although we STILL need to move first) and I have had yet another idea. I have to admit right away that we are doing a budget nursery and will not spending much on it. This is my latest idea and I am seriously thinking about going with this it since it is a good price and won't take up much space.
View attachment 573887


What is everyone else thinking about doing? Also when are you starting your nursery? We was going to put ours together next month but since we still need to find a bigger house that won't be happening on schedule. We won't be using it right away so I know we don't _need_ it done any time soon but I _want_ it sorted.


----------



## babyface15

Ohh Pebbie I'm so sorry :hugs: is there anything you can do to slow it or stop it? I don't know much about PE

Omni I don't have a plan for the nursery and am not sure when I'll start! Might oredr a few decals online for the walls and start from there! I totally understand though because I'm the same. The baby will be in the room with us for the first while, but I want to have the nursery set up anyway! dh doesn't get it lol


----------



## charbaby

28 weeks today :D
Got midwife at 12.00 get to see how baby is measuring hopefully 28 cm like she is supposed to lol.
Only 12 weeks to go ladies!!! Can't wait to get in to the 30 plus weeks x


----------



## pebbie1

Thanks Omi, I hope it goes as slowly as it went with you ;) I really love the colours of your nursery! Very pretty.

Babyface there's nothing they can do. I'm already taking aspirin so it's just fingers crossed now :)

I'm feeling good after the whooping cough jab, apart from a pretty sore arm, ouch!!


----------



## charbaby

Just noticed still an eggplant! Thought it might have changed today :/


----------



## OmiOmen

babyface, I am glad I am not alone. I have no idea why I want it done considering DS1 is 3 in May and sleeps ether in his own bed in our room or with me. :dohh:

Pebbie, have they put you on bed rest? They did me although telling me not to so much as clean the house was not exactly realistic. I hope your not as in and out of the hospital as I was, I was in twice a week and then normally made me stay a night or two. Although that was irritating it would be a lot harder to do the second time around.

If you get more symptoms they can try and manage it for a while with total bed rest and medication as long as it is reasonably mild but I hope it doesn't come to that. I really have my FX you get to at least 37 weeks.


----------



## pebbie1

No, no bedrest yet which is good. I have to go in though straight away if I get any symptoms. But we'll see what happens.
When are you seeing the consultant again?
X


----------



## OmiOmen

That is good then. You have a BP monitor, right? I found my BP monitor and urine analysis dip sticks a big reassurance. I know it is really tough not to worry about it.

Not until 36 weeks and I'm not seeing my MW every 2 weeks either like it is generally recommended. They don't seem very worried about the PE risk so much as the VBAC risks. :shrug: At 36 weeks he wants the scan to check he is not breach still or too big to attempt a VBAC.


----------



## pebbie1

That's so weird! Can't believe they're still not taking it as serious as they should. They should take this more serious than the VBAC.
Yes, I have my bp monitor at home which is good as I can keep checking my bp :)


----------



## charbaby

28 weeks <3 :baby:
 



Attached Files:







baby 28 weeks.jpg
File size: 25.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## OmiOmen

That is good. It can be so reassuring to be able to do it whenever you want. 

My MW and GP did say I would be checked ever two weeks by 20-25 weeks but since the consultant wasn't bothered about it that hasn't happened. My MW so far has seen me in every 4 weeks. It is not so bad since I know what to look out for (spotted it myself last time) and I have the BP monitor and dip sticks but it is worrying that someone who really does need the checks might be getting ignored too. The really odd part is my experience with DS1 was that my hospital will constantly be overly cautious and yet this time they are not at all.


----------



## babyface15

char beautiful bump and hood luck at your appt, let us know how it goes!

pebbie I'm sorry about this all then, it's good you have that monitor though, hope out doesn't get bad xxx

omni that's not good you aren't getting more checks, I would not be happy about that! 
are you having any luck on the house hunt?


----------



## OmiOmen

We are getting no where with the house hunt. So little comes up that is big enough and nice inside and when it does they never allow pets. We can manage here for a bit longer but I really just want an adult living room and a separate play room now. It is so frustrating.


----------



## charbaby

Appointment went well, baby measuring 29cm so one week ahead hope this settles down by my next appointment at 31 weeks. Urine was clear and blood pressure fine didn't have to have blood tests because they said they will do them at the hospital tomorrow when I have glucose test done :D


----------



## pebbie1

Love your bump Char! Ill get a pic of my bump up soon too :)
Glad all was well with your check up as well. Good luck with your glucose test tomorrow.

Omi, it is worrying they're not that "caring" about it. And like you said, some women might just brush it off as a normal headache or pregnancy swelling when they really have pe. Not good at all.


----------



## Little Ducky

Sorry to hear your news Pebbie :( 

Char your bump is lush! I will attach one, but I'm quite a fatty, so its not as obvious as yours lol. 

I've got my anit D jab next week, I've already had one and it hurt like a b*tch! I had a bruise on my leg for days after!


----------



## charbaby

Look forward to seeing your bump pics ladies :D
I have no idea about PE but hope it sorts itself out for you's who are worried about it. x


----------



## pebbie1

Thanks Ducky. What jab have you got next week??


----------



## babyface15

oh that's too bad omni hope you find something soon!

char my baby has been measuring about one week ahead all along too!

you girls get lots of jabs lol! 
should I be getting any of these? no one had mentioned anything to me other than the flu shot


----------



## pebbie1

Babyface the whooping cough jab is quite new here as there was a bad whooping cough epidemic with young babies so now all the pregnant women are getting a jab for it. So we get that one and the flu jab and that's it :)


----------



## CLH_X3

Little Ducky said:


> Sorry to hear your news Pebbie :(
> 
> Char your bump is lush! I will attach one, but I'm quite a fatty, so its not as obvious as yours lol.
> 
> I've got my anit D jab next week, I've already had one and it hurt like a b*tch! I had a bruise on my leg for days after!

Get it in the arm ... I always do, you usually got to ask tho as they always go to put it in your leg, thigh


----------



## passion4shoes

Hi everyone.

Gorgeous bump char. I always say I will put one on but this time I will!

Baby - your scan really makes me want to have a 4d scan! 

So lovely they offered a second scan CLH. 

Sorry about the protein pebbie. Does it necessarily mean a bad thing? Could it o away?

Hey sparkle. I will do a birth plan, at least I could have an idea of what might happen.

I have heard the wc vaccine is a bit rough on the arm afterwards. I have my midwife appointment next week. Looking forward to a check up. Baby is seriously active in the evenings. Chocolate drives bubs mental!


----------



## pebbie1

Passion, protein in the urine is not a good sign and it looks like the start of pre eclampsia again. But It can take weeks for my bloods pressure to go up so fingers crossed that's the way it'll go. At least they're keeping a close eye on me :)

My baby is so active too! The consultant wrote in my notes: very active baby.
It kept kicking the Doppler and was moving away from it so it took her nearly 5 minutes to find the heartbeat. Cheeky little monkey hahahaha


----------



## CLH_X3

Anyone starting to feel more fuller ? When eating ... Iv had my tea (chicken and salad) and I'm stuffed! 
Can't even eat my jelly and grapes in the fridge!


----------



## pebbie1

I do, and I'm peeing loads more during the night and am so tired lol. 

Not long until the nr's of how many days left and the percentage completed cross in my signature!!


----------



## charbaby

Getting ready to leave for the hospital for my glucose test absolutely starving and dying for a cup of tea but not allowed nothing but water :(


----------



## pebbie1

Oh I'd be so bad at doing that! How long do you have to wait before you can eat?
Hope all goes well though x


----------



## babyface15

very active baby here too! I can watch my belly move around now which us fun
yup ive noticed I cant pack away as much as before, I've been getting a touch of heartburn too but nothing serious yet!

oh poor you char you must be starving! I didn't have to fast for mine thankfully. let us know how it goes xx


----------



## charbaby

pebbie1 said:


> Oh I'd be so bad at doing that! How long do you have to wait before you can eat?
> Hope all goes well though x

I had to go from 10pm last night until I got back today at 11.30 I was so hungry when I got in. Have to wait till 3.30-4.30 for the results hope I passed it x


----------



## charbaby

babyface15 said:


> very active baby here too! I can watch my belly move around now which us fun
> yup ive noticed I cant pack away as much as before, I've been getting a touch of heartburn too but nothing serious yet!
> 
> oh poor you char you must be starving! I didn't have to fast for mine thankfully. let us know how it goes xx

Heartburn is my worse enemy at the moment! Just waiting for results now x


----------



## pebbie1

Oh good luck Char and well done! Hope the results come back ok!
Yesterday I started trying Tums for heartburn and they help really well and are not as yukkie as Gaviscon :)


----------



## CLH_X3

Am I the only one with 0 heartburn ? Lol


----------



## charbaby

CLH think yourself lucky it keeps me up in the night sometimes :/ x


----------



## charbaby

Just rang the maternity assessment unit to get my results and it went to answer phone saying we are open 8.30-4.30! So annoyed I knew they wouldn't ring like they was supposed to. Have to wait till tomorrow morning now :/


----------



## charbaby

Well they rang late lol glucose was all clear but she said I am anemic so need to pick up a prescription for iron tablets tomorrow morning :)


----------



## SparkleUK

I also have zero hartburn but quite a bit of indigestion that makes me feel like I got ms all over again! 

Great news charbaby!!


----------



## OmiOmen

Good news about the glucose test charbaby.

I was getting very bad heartburn a few times a day but have not had as much the past week or two. I am not eating less though, I can't seem to feel full any more.


----------



## pebbie1

Great news about glucose Char!
I only get heartburn after certain foods or drinks. So not too bad but bump has dropped loads and it got less since.

Omi, my stomach is like a bottomless pit! I'm eating like a freakin horse! Weighed myself this morning though and no weight gained for a week funnily enough?


----------



## OmiOmen

I don't weigh myself but I have had to buy the next size up in maternity wear. :nope:


----------



## Little Ducky

Great news about the glucose Char :) 

I've got a 4D scan booked to see the little man tomorrow, Im SO excited to see him again :D


----------



## pebbie1

Oh that's brilliant! Hope you have a great scan ;)


----------



## charbaby

It's so great having a 4d scan your love it x


----------



## charbaby

Morning everyone, How you all feeling today?
I am feeling great nothing to complain about today, had a great night sleep for a change.
Only 1 and half weeks and most of us will be 3/4s of the way done! 
Pebbie your ticker numbers will be crossing soon exciting stuff!!! :D
I always look at yours to see what % I have left lol. 
x


----------



## OmiOmen

I hope you enjoy the scan Little Ducky.

I was so tiered that I went to bed at 7pm last night and then DS1 didn't get up until 6am. :blush: So it is fair to say I am well rested today. 

The whole pregnancy has gone fast but it seems like it is actually starting to pass even quicker now. I can't believe that last time it went so slowly.


----------



## Zfbaby

Hi all, 
Feeling good today. Really tired thanks to a crappy night sleep but I still feel good. Had my date night with dh last night and we went to my favourite restaurant in Bristol. It's all you can eat and boy did I eat. I'm still full now. :) 

Glad everyone seems ok im sorry to hear about the pe pebbie! 

Anyone else had their gtt yet? I phoned to get my results today but was told unless the Mw phoned the test was fine :shrug: 
Lots of movement today baby is being quite wriggly. All the movement is low down so I'm guessing he's still oblique. 

What position is everyone else in?


----------



## charbaby

Zfbaby said:


> Hi all,
> Feeling good today. Really tired thanks to a crappy night sleep but I still feel good. Had my date night with dh last night and we went to my favourite restaurant in Bristol. It's all you can eat and boy did I eat. I'm still full now. :)
> 
> Glad everyone seems ok im sorry to hear about the pe pebbie!
> 
> Anyone else had their gtt yet? I phoned to get my results today but was told unless the Mw phoned the test was fine :shrug:
> Lots of movement today baby is being quite wriggly. All the movement is low down so I'm guessing he's still oblique.
> 
> What position is everyone else in?

I had mine on Thursday, The hospital rang me that same day and told me mine were all clear for gd but I was told I am anemic so I had to get a prescription for iron tablets. I imagine they will be fine if they haven't rang you but seems a bit rubbish communication to not even ring you and say there negative! good luck :thumbup:


----------



## OmiOmen

I'm not having a gtt. 

I can't tell what position he is in today but he is no longer high up near my ribs.


----------



## CLH_X3

Hey! Sorry i haven't posted in a few days! 

My oh surprised me with a spa hotel in London, that lead to watching lion king, going on the London eye and him proposing! He even booked my days of work without me know! Didn't know he had it in him !


----------



## OmiOmen

Congratulations CLH!


----------



## Zfbaby

That's wonderful news, congrats!!!


----------



## charbaby

Arhhh how sweet congrats x


----------



## babyface15

clh how beautiful congrats!!! :)
what a guy!

I've been away now for a bit too. I've come down with the cold and had my last few hypnobirthibg classes over the wkd. 
little bit miserable over here.

how was the scan ducky? 

zf my scan showed baby had it's head down and to the right. hope it stays that way


----------



## babyface15

quick q for you ladies. I noticed my ticker said baby is about 2.25 lbs at 28 weeks. mine measured 3 lbs 1 Oz at my 28 week scan, is that huge lol?


----------



## OmiOmen

The scans are not very accurate with weight so I wouldn't worry. I am not sure how accurate they are at 28 weeks but I know that later on they are 2lbs either side of what they guess. I think 28 weeks is about when it starts to become particularly inaccurate. 

I was told to expect a bigger than average baby and he was 6lbs 14oz so I don't have much faith in them.


----------



## charbaby

Scans are rubbish, my friend got induced 2 weeks early because they said her baby was getting close to 10lb and he was born 5lb9! so they were way out x


----------



## Zfbaby

hi!
fingers crossed this will work, if so this is finally a bump photo. This is my 29wk photo :)
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1473.jpg
File size: 24.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## charbaby

Yay great bump pic x


----------



## passion4shoes

Lovely to read everyone has had a great few days.

Congratulations CLH! What a romantic your OH secretly is.

Great news char for the Gtt. 

Gorgeous bump photo zf.

Ducky, can't wait to see scan photos. I kind of regret not doing one now.

Baby - what was the most important lesson you have learned from hypnobirthing? I was thinking about getting the book.

All is good here. Went to a techno night last night and danced the night away! Bubs obviously loved it as was really quiet so my dancing must have rocked him/ her to sleep. It was so good to get out and socialise with friends. Car boot today which was rubbish. All the bay stuff is taken up really early.


----------



## OmiOmen

Great bump Zfbaby.


----------



## CLH_X3

28 week bump pic :)


----------



## pebbie1

Hello ladies! Had a busy weekend here as well.

Congratulations CLH! How romantic of him. Lovely :)

Regarding the baby weight thing, my hospital doesn't even say the "weight" of the baby. Probably as its not right so many times and it just gets women worried for nothing. My friend was at a different hospital and they told her to prepare for a 10 pounder. She was freaked out the rest of her pregnancy and baby was 8lbs1oz when born! She was so worried for nothing.

So it's my hubbies birthday today and his parents came over from France. Marielle loved playing with her gramps and grammy (as she calls her) hahahaha. Makes me sad though that our families live all over the place :(

On the other hand, I've got 3 weeks left at work before I go on mat leave! My spd is getting really bad so can't wait to just take it easy :)


----------



## charbaby

CLH.....Lovely bump 
PEBBIE....Happy Birthday to your hubby :) and yay for mat leave in 3 weeks!

I get so tired walking to and from the school I couldn't imagine having to work as well. 
Your ticker numbers are getting so close now! We will soon have only 25% left! Exciting stuff!!!! :D

Hope everyone else is feeling good, Haven't noticed any difference since taking these Iron tablets maybe they take a few weeks to kick in? Anyone know? I can't remember from last time seems so long ago x


----------



## OmiOmen

Greta bump CLH.

Happy birthday to your DH Pebble. It is my birthday today too. 

Char, I hope that you the iron tablets kick in soon for you.


----------



## babyface15

great bumps ladies! 

omg char what a difference!! she must not have been happy!
thanks for the reassurance, I'm not going to take the measurements too seriously. :)

passion the biggest thing I learned is that when you have a contraction only the top part of the uterus squeeze while the bottom muscles relax and open. I figured the whole thing was contracting. So staying relaxed during contractions will keep the bottom from tightening up which will slow things and cause more pain :thumbup: then it teaches various ways to keep relaxed. I enjoyed it as it took away a lot of the fear of birth that I had :)

glad to hear your mat leave is soon pebbie! 

happy birthday omni!!!! :)

char I'm not sure about the tablets but I'd say it will take a few days to get your iron back up.


----------



## pebbie1

Happy birthday Omi! Hope you have a lovely day :)

Char, my iron tablets took a bit to start working. I'm not sure how long it was but slowly I started to feel better.

The weather is so lovely today!! Wish it would stay like that until the summer hahahaha.


----------



## charbaby

Happy birthday omi! X
Lovely weather here aswell ment to be even better tomorrow :)


----------



## charbaby

OMG I swear I spend nearly every morning telling Tommy-Lee the same things over and over again! Eat your breakfast, Get dressed, go and have a wash! He can never do it first time. Yet Ruby's up fed, dressed and wash by 7.30 most mornings with only being asked once if that. I wonder sometimes how I am going to manage to get the baby fed and ready in time to get them to school if he carry's on with this behavior when shes here! Sorry for the rant just really annoying me this morning! 
Hope everyone is well. 
29 weeks tomorrow! only 11 to go x


----------



## babyface15

omg, worst cold ever!!!!! anyone got any good remedies up their sleeves? it's 430 am here and I feel like I'm dying lol


----------



## babyface15

hey char we must have been writing the same time :)
oh my must be frustrating, but you'll find a way to cope once baby is here! at least ruby isn't giving you trouble :)


----------



## charbaby

babyface15 said:


> hey char we must have been writing the same time :)
> oh my must be frustrating, but you'll find a way to cope once baby is here! at least ruby isn't giving you trouble :)

Yeah she's a little angel, Just noticed your ticker has finally changed! I will be a squash tomorrow (what ever that is lol ) x


----------



## babyface15

that's good hun maybe she'll help out with the baby too! 
haha I dunno seems like we've been all kinds of squash! before you know it we'll be watermelon :O


----------



## CLH_X3

Hot lemon and honey with a paracetamol should help... 

Had my anti d yesterday, she said sorry this will probs hurt, she stuck the needle in and I thought that isn't that bad then she pushed the liquid in and that hurt! Ha .. 
She also told me that if I had a app at 39 weeks and 2 days, she would look to do a sweep if I wanted one and was favourable as she said it wouldn't harm ..

Next app isn't until 34 weeks!

For those of you who are using disposable, have any of you bought any yet ? And in what sizes? I've got 1,2 & a box 3 
Can't remember how many packs I have of size 1&2 though, need to check! Before I buy anymore


----------



## OmiOmen

CLH, sorry the anti-D shots hurt so much. 

I have my 28 week appointment tomorrow. the time is going so quickly but it is hard to see the end in sight. Although that might be because I have my undergraduate thesis due in in 5 weeks and other work due in before and after that deadline and almost nothing is done yet. ](*,)


----------



## Little Ducky

Urgh, the anti D jabs are nasty, I have mine later today :( 
I have my 28 week consultant check up tomorrow too, so its all go this week! I need to remember to ask about the whooping cough jab and get that sorted. 

Im just trying to remember how to put a pic up, and I will attach a pic of baby's 4D scan we had on Saturday :)


----------



## Zfbaby

Yep cold here too. Dh has been making me honey and lemon and that works nicely for the throat. Small dash of Vicks in a bowl of boiling water for the stuffy nose is good too. 

I've got 3 packs of size 1 huggies 2 large boxes of size 2 and 2 boxes of 3. I'm leaving it at that for now as I'm still interested in giving the pocket nappies a go.


----------



## OmiOmen

I have 7 newborn cloth nappies and 8 birth-to-potty nappies and I will be buying 7 more birth-to-potty ones and 3-6 newborn ones on Thursday and then another 9 a week or two later than that (although those 9 will take weeks for delivery). I probably won't be buying any more after that until real nappy week in April though. Unless I see another really great deal again.


----------



## pebbie1

Hello ladies!
Loving the weather today. Gorgeous!

So here's a pic of my bump. Growing and growing lol

What is the anti D jab??
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## charbaby

CLH, I have brought 100s of nappys size 1,2 and 3 not going to buy anymore because I also can't remember how many I will need , plus all depends on baby's size with growing out of them and stuff. 
My next appointment is 31 weeks, 2 weeks tomorrow.

Lovely bump pebbie defo grown loads since last time lol x


----------



## pebbie1

Thanks char!

Omi, when did your bp do up again? Mine has been around 116/74 but it is going up a bit. Yesterday morning was 122/76 and in the evening it was 130/79.
This morning it was 124/77 and just now it was 133/80. I know it's not that high but it's definitely getting higher from what it's been so far and I am starting to get worried?


----------



## OmiOmen

My BP started to get higher at 22-24 weeks last time but went into the red by about 28 weeks I think. It did start off by only going up slowly though. Mine is normally low-normal this time but seems to be at mid-normal at the moment but I think that is due to stress.

I would say if it is even slightly creeping up and you have had protein in your urine already then call your MW or labour ward. It is a good enough reason to run the blood tests. Even though my BP remained the same but in the red they would still run blood tests and spend 1-2 hours on the foetal monitor twice a week.


----------



## pebbie1

Thanks! See I'm not stressed or anything and just sat on the sofa playing with Marielle so I was dead relaxed.
I'll try again later and if its gone up more ill call the hospital. If its gone down or stayed the same ill see what it's like tomorrow. Oh dear :(


----------



## OmiOmen

I'd get it checked out since there is a good reason for you to worry. It's always better to play it safe with PE. :flower:

I have no other symptoms and am in the most stressful month of my left so sort of can expect a slight rise.


----------



## passion4shoes

My bp is 88/54. Sounds really low!

Sorry I missed the birthdays yesterday! Hope pebbies hubby and omi had lovely days.

Gorgeous bumps by the way. We are all looking properly pregnant now! I feel about ready to stop growing. 11 weeks to go... Eek!

Has anybody else got numb spots on their bumps? I have a burning sensation on the top right of my bump but now it's numb too. Feels odd.


----------



## OmiOmen

I have numbness in the very bottom of my bump but that is because of my old c-section scar. 

Anyone feeling like we are getting close to the end yet? I reminded DH that I am full term in 9 weeks and as much as he attempted to keep the shock from his face he didn't do a very good job.


----------



## passion4shoes

Still feels like ages for me

Should be a photo of me at 29 weeks


<a href="https://s1306.photobucket.com/albums/s575/passion4shoes/?action=view&current=89f54ee619c3dc858e9ce8ccfdd282b4_zpsdb4b678f.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i1306.photobucket.com/albums/s575/passion4shoes/89f54ee619c3dc858e9ce8ccfdd282b4_zpsdb4b678f.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket Pictures, Images and Photos" /></a>


----------



## passion4shoes

Lol! Er no.

Try this one

https://i1306.photobucket.com/albums/s575/passion4shoes/89f54ee619c3dc858e9ce8ccfdd282b4_zpsdb4b678f.jpg


----------



## OmiOmen

I am so shocked at how fast the time has gone and I can tell it will fly by now. It is making me feel drastically unprepared. 

You have a fantastic bump! I feel like I have gotten massive this time and I don't mean in the sense that I am all bump.


----------



## charbaby

Lovely bump passion. :D
I am 29 weeks today 11 to go!!! It's getting so close I can't wait <3 x


----------



## pebbie1

Lovely bump passion!!

I'm a little freaked out, probably because of reading all those stories in third tri. It seems most of the women give birth early. Just read a story of the woman who delivered at 32+2! Wow!!!
In my head most of the women were late when I was pregnant with my daughter.... Or is that just me?


----------



## Little Ducky

Right hopefully this works... A couple of pics of the bump, and a 4D image of the baby kicking himself in the head :D

https://i61.photobucket.com/albums/h59/dotcottonsboobie/tysonbump_zps578d6d8e.jpg
https://i61.photobucket.com/albums/h59/dotcottonsboobie/bump27_zps77124733.jpg
https://i61.photobucket.com/albums/h59/dotcottonsboobie/littleduck4d_zpsc2d5bcf7.jpg


----------



## Zfbaby

God totally cheesed off today! 
Been to see my gp as I bent over on Saturday and heard something rip. thought it was my dress but when I stood up realised it was my stomach. I've not slept properly since, can't sit stand or walk comfortably at all. Now ive got this stupid cold its even worse because when i cough its agony. I was in tears at the drs and all she said was youve torn your abdominal muscle take some paracetamol!! As I've "only" got 2 weeks left at work she thinks I'll cope despite having to walk 45mins to work in the mornings. I just don't know what to do. On my way into work now but just want to cry. 
Sorry for the rant, dh is in a meeting so I can't talk to him until tonight.


----------



## CLH_X3

pebbie1 said:


> Lovely bump passion!!
> 
> I'm a little freaked out, probably because of reading all those stories in third tri. It seems most of the women give birth early. Just read a story of the woman who delivered at 32+2! Wow!!!
> In my head most of the women were late when I was pregnant with my daughter.... Or is that just me?

Everyone does seem to be giving birth early in 3rd tri! 
Wish I could go a week or 2 early! Bet il have no luck! Haha


----------



## Zfbaby

Lovely pics ducky, very cute 4d!! :)


----------



## CLH_X3

Zfbaby said:


> God totally cheesed off today!
> Been to see my gp as I bent over on Saturday and heard something rip. thought it was my dress but when I stood up realised it was my stomach. I've not slept properly since, can't sit stand or walk comfortably at all. Now ive got this stupid cold its even worse because when i cough its agony. I was in tears at the drs and all she said was youve torn your abdominal muscle take some paracetamol!! As I've "only" got 2 weeks left at work she thinks I'll cope despite having to walk 45mins to work in the mornings. I just don't know what to do. On my way into work now but just want to cry.
> Sorry for the rant, dh is in a meeting so I can't talk to him until tonight.

I feel sorry for you! I read that if you tear you stomach muscles when pregnant that it doesn't repair until after the baby's born


----------



## Zfbaby

Clh- that's what dr said too. She said there might be physio that could help after but they might not offer it as nhs is trying to save money!!


----------



## charbaby

Zfbaby said:


> God totally cheesed off today!
> Been to see my gp as I bent over on Saturday and heard something rip. thought it was my dress but when I stood up realised it was my stomach. I've not slept properly since, can't sit stand or walk comfortably at all. Now ive got this stupid cold its even worse because when i cough its agony. I was in tears at the drs and all she said was youve torn your abdominal muscle take some paracetamol!! As I've "only" got 2 weeks left at work she thinks I'll cope despite having to walk 45mins to work in the mornings. I just don't know what to do. On my way into work now but just want to cry.
> Sorry for the rant, dh is in a meeting so I can't talk to him until tonight.

Oh no hun this sounds awful! Could you try see another doctor see if they will sign you off the last 2 weeks?


----------



## charbaby

Love your pics little ducky the 4d is so cute!


----------



## charbaby

pebbie1 said:


> Lovely bump passion!!
> 
> I'm a little freaked out, probably because of reading all those stories in third tri. It seems most of the women give birth early. Just read a story of the woman who delivered at 32+2! Wow!!!
> In my head most of the women were late when I was pregnant with my daughter.... Or is that just me?

I had my 1st 4 days late and 2nd 3 weeks early so you never know! Think I would rather get to 37 weeks at least before anything happening. :thumbup:


----------



## pebbie1

Awwwww Ducky that is so cute! Love it

Zfbaby what a pain (literally)! Sometimes people can be so emotionless when they deal with you. Did your GP never have kids?? Not very nice. Is there anything else you can do to ease the pain a bit?


----------



## Zfbaby

charbaby said:


> Zfbaby said:
> 
> 
> God totally cheesed off today!
> Been to see my gp as I bent over on Saturday and heard something rip. thought it was my dress but when I stood up realised it was my stomach. I've not slept properly since, can't sit stand or walk comfortably at all. Now ive got this stupid cold its even worse because when i cough its agony. I was in tears at the drs and all she said was youve torn your abdominal muscle take some paracetamol!! As I've "only" got 2 weeks left at work she thinks I'll cope despite having to walk 45mins to work in the mornings. I just don't know what to do. On my way into work now but just want to cry.
> Sorry for the rant, dh is in a meeting so I can't talk to him until tonight.
> 
> Oh no hun this sounds awful! Could you try see another doctor see if they will sign you off the last 2 weeks?Click to expand...

Thinking about doing a self cert for a week to see if that at least helps me cope a bit better. Managed to speak to dh for a minute and he said see if I can leave early. Guess I'll speak to my boss and see what she says. I just can't believe my dr was so unbothered by the pain. She actually told me it was good practice for labour!! Way to scare me!


----------



## charbaby

ZFBABY... self certificate sounds like a good idea, least it will give you some time to rest x


----------



## CLH_X3

charbaby said:


> pebbie1 said:
> 
> 
> Lovely bump passion!!
> 
> I'm a little freaked out, probably because of reading all those stories in third tri. It seems most of the women give birth early. Just read a story of the woman who delivered at 32+2! Wow!!!
> In my head most of the women were late when I was pregnant with my daughter.... Or is that just me?
> 
> I had my 1st 4 days late and 2nd 3 weeks early so you never know! Think I would rather get to 37 weeks at least before anything happening. :thumbup:Click to expand...

How come you went 3 weeks early with your second ?


----------



## Little Ducky

Zfbaby said:


> God totally cheesed off today!
> Been to see my gp as I bent over on Saturday and heard something rip. thought it was my dress but when I stood up realised it was my stomach. I've not slept properly since, can't sit stand or walk comfortably at all. Now ive got this stupid cold its even worse because when i cough its agony. I was in tears at the drs and all she said was youve torn your abdominal muscle take some paracetamol!! As I've "only" got 2 weeks left at work she thinks I'll cope despite having to walk 45mins to work in the mornings. I just don't know what to do. On my way into work now but just want to cry.
> Sorry for the rant, dh is in a meeting so I can't talk to him until tonight.

I would agree, I think self certificating for 7 days would be a good idea. You poor thing though, sounds awful :( 



Zfbaby said:


> Lovely pics ducky, very cute 4d!! :)




charbaby said:


> Love your pics little ducky the 4d is so cute!




pebbie1 said:


> Awwwww Ducky that is so cute! Love it

Thanks ladies :) :flower:


----------



## charbaby

CLH_X3 said:


> charbaby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pebbie1 said:
> 
> 
> Lovely bump passion!!
> 
> I'm a little freaked out, probably because of reading all those stories in third tri. It seems most of the women give birth early. Just read a story of the woman who delivered at 32+2! Wow!!!
> In my head most of the women were late when I was pregnant with my daughter.... Or is that just me?
> 
> I had my 1st 4 days late and 2nd 3 weeks early so you never know! Think I would rather get to 37 weeks at least before anything happening. :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> How come you went 3 weeks early with your second ?Click to expand...

No reason just went into labor then


----------



## OmiOmen

Great bump and scan photo Little Ducky.

I'm sorry to hear about the muscle tearing Zfbaby. I think signing yourself off or getting a second opinion from another GP is a great idea. 

I had my whooping cough jab earlier and my tests at the 28 week appointment. The midwife said I'll start seeing her every two weeks now due to the PE risk. I have felt a bit ill the past few hours and had to lay down for an hour but I'm hoping it is just a bug. I think I just saw a tiny dot of my plug when I wiped, it was really tiny to the point that I know not to worry but I have never seen any come out before. 

The MW said what position she thought he was in and it was what I thought, breach and at a funny turned angle. After what she said I guess the angle he is at is not as normal as I thought either. She was careful not to say he won't turn but it really seemed to me and DH that she didn't think it would happen. Since both DS1 and DS2 stayed in the exact same position as each other the whole time it seems likely that is the way it is comfortable in my uterus. So if I had to take a guess I think will be a week early and it might be at 39 weeks on the 23rd of May by c-section. :shrug:


----------



## pebbie1

Oh Omi. I hope he still turns! It is so strange what they can do in there and what mischief they cause!
Mines already head down, dropped and engaged. The consultant said it could still move but we'll have to check every visit to see if it isn't going to come early.
I've been so daft about calling the hospital. One hand I'm scared and on the other hand I feel I'll be calling them for nothing. Bp went up to 140/84 yesterday, down to 120/80 in the evening. This morning it was 120/70 and now it's 136/80. I'm not sure what to do..... 
I'm seeing the midwife on Monday.


----------



## OmiOmen

I will be pretty shocked if he turns. I am a little worried if he does because when he did a few weeks ago for a few hours it really hurt. I'm going to try not to worry too much about it until the 36 week scan though. I'm prepared for the fact he may not now so if he does turn it is just a bonus. 

Don't feel bad about calling. It is _always _ best to check with these things. You have already had signs of it coming on so little changes need to be checked out.


----------



## CLH_X3

Was anyone's contractions (when in actual labour) like this ... 

With my first, I never had any tightening a in my stomach or any back pain, my contractions felt exactly like period pain, and that was it ..

I'm presuming if my first labour was actually like that that any BH I have would just be the same, a few period pains ?


----------



## pebbie1

I get braxton hicks a lot but they don't hurt. I think the whole thing with them is they're not supposed to hurt.

With my girl labour started like period pains as well.


----------



## babyface15

beautiful bumps passion, Pebbie and ducky! were all looking properly PG now :)

I've been dying with the cold, told my husband it feels like I've come down with the manflu lol

omni I told hubs that I only have 9 Weeks left until full term and that char went 3 Weeks early and I swear he lost some color haha
can't believe you have a thesis to write. I don't know how you do it, good job girl!

zfbaby terrible about the stomach muscles, sounds like you just need to rest!

love the 4d shot ducky :)

pebbie don't be worried to call the Dr or midwife if you're worried. hope that bp goes down hun

might have forgotten someone because ive misseda few pages but hope you're all doing well xxx


----------



## babyface15

ooh forgot to mention my good news. gas and air is a pain relief option at my hospital! they don't have it in the US but they do most places in Canada, just a lot of people don't use it!


----------



## Zfbaby

I know what you mean omi I hope lo turns for you but I think by this stage we know our babies habits. Mine loves to lie straight across or oblique and I can't see him moving anytime soon. I'm so short I don't think there's room for him to get comfy any other way. At what point I your of did they decide on a c-section last time? 
Pebbie- glad you're getting checked regularly but I'd bet they'd be glad you called if you were unsure of something they clearly take it very seriously. 
How do you know baby is head down? What does it feel like? 

Thanks for all the support ladies, spoke to my boss this morning and she herself suggested I self cert and has even said if I want to come in for an hour a day and go home she'll pay me the full day to cover me up until I go on leave It was a massive weight lifted knowing that I can just get up and go if I struggle and she wont think badly of me or that I won't lose out. I'm taking tomorrow off and I'm off Friday anyway so hopefully a couple of days rest will give me the strength to go on a bit longer. 
Baby has been sticking his bum up right under the bad muscle all day think he knows that would be the most inconvienent for me lol. dh has treated me to my fbe for tea tonight, chilli!!! So I'm feeling a bit happier than this morning :)


----------



## babyface15

great news zfbaby!! sounds like a lot of stress has been lifted :)

I found out recently that our hospital does vaginal deliveries of breech babies (depending who you get in delivery), is this an option for you girls? the scan showed mine was head down but I wouldn't have really known otherwise BC I get kicks and punches low and high. have you been doing exercises to encourage baby to position?


----------



## OmiOmen

They decide about c-sections at 36 weeks. I have a scan at 36 weeks and will then have to talk over the options. There is always the chance of changing position considering there is loads of time left but it seems possible I may be one of the women who can only carry breach babies. I'll have to see. If I am booked in for a c-section at that point I'll be off up to the postnatal ward to book a privet room right after because I am not going on the regular ward again if I can avoid it.

I could not have a ecv or breach delivery last time because I had a few other issues like pre-eclampsia, strep-b, slightly low waters and a few worries over the placenta quality (due to long term pregnancy induced hypertension) so there were too many risks to consider any other options. This time I won't be offered a ecv or vaginal delivery due to the risks for a VBAC and it increases the risk of uterine rupture. Very few doctors will attempt a ecv with a VBAC and even if my consultant is one of those few I don't feel comfortable with the added risks.


----------



## charbaby

Morning all, Hope everyone is well. 
Going to my sewing course today get some more of my baby quilt done :D Had to miss last week because of the hospital appointment but hoping to catch up today :D I'll upload some pics when I'm back x


----------



## Zfbaby

charbaby said:


> Morning all, Hope everyone is well.
> Going to my sewing course today get some more of my baby quilt done :D Had to miss last week because of the hospital appointment but hoping to catch up today :D I'll upload some pics when I'm back x

I love sewing!! It's my major passion :) what else are you making for baby? 
I've made all of my burp cloths, bibs and travel changing mats so far. 
I'm currently working on upholstering a footstool for my lounge but once that's done I think I'm going to try a play may forthr nursery. That's if I can get around with this stupid bad muscle.


----------



## pebbie1

Babyface hope you feel better soon! Great news though about the gas & air at the hospital. I'd definitely give it a try if I were you. Great stuff!

Zfbaby, my bump dropped loads lower and I could breathe normally again. But it felt at the start like baby was going to fall out! I also keep getting kicks high up and that position hasn't changed. When the consultant checked she said baby was head down and engaged. The way it feels that hasn't changed.


----------



## pebbie1

Only 2 nr's difference between my % ticker and countdown ticker!


----------



## OmiOmen

I am carrying low and to the left like with DS1. 

I have felt awful since 2 hours after my whooping cough jab yesterday. I know it is not a live vaccine so it shouldn't make you feel ill but it seems like a huge coincidence. I too the day off uni today because I feel so rubbish.


----------



## pebbie1

Omi I have seen a few women on here saying they felt poorly after the jab. Maybe just double check with the midwife?
Hope you feel better soon x


----------



## OmiOmen

My MW is only ever in on a Wednesday. I think I was told to see the nurse who did it if I felt bad. I think might call if I still feel off tomorrow.


----------



## pebbie1

I would if I were you!
I gave in and called triage. I took my bp and it was 146/84. I am now waiting for a callback from the midwife


----------



## OmiOmen

I have read some people feel a little ill for 2-3 days so will give it until tomorrow.

Hope they call soon and it all goes well.


----------



## pebbie1

Awwwww poor you :( How is your arm? Mine did hurt quite a lot, especially at night when I rolled over onto it in bed. Ouch!
I'll keep you posted xxx


----------



## OmiOmen

A little achy but not too bad. I just feel really sick, have a headache, and really weak.


----------



## pebbie1

Hope you feel better soon :(
I'm at triage. I had to go in and they're taking bp. Last reading was 154/86 and they're not happy :(


----------



## Little Ducky

How are you feeling now Omi Omen? x

Pebbie, that sucks, what have they said they are going to do about your BP? Hopw things have improved since this morning! x


----------



## Zfbaby

Aww pebbie :( any news?


----------



## OmiOmen

Aww, I'm sorry to hear that Pebble. I hope it is not too up and down because mine was last time and they can't give you the medication to control it if it is up and down rather than high all the time. I hope that you get some answers there. 

I feel a little less achy but my head is getting worse. I think I will feel better tomorrow. Everything I have read about reactions to it say it lasts 2-3 days and you only really need to worry if you have a high temperature which I don't.


----------



## babyface15

oh no pebbie hun I'm sorry to hear your bp has gone up again :hugs: let us know how you are doing! sounds like you're in the best place though to be sure you and baby are well cared for xxx


----------



## pebbie1

Thanks ladies! I'm kept in overnight and then see what it's like tomorrow. Am started on Labetalol for my bp and will have that for the rest of the pregnancy. Fingers crossed it settles a bit tomorrow as when they checked it again half an hour ago it still was 153/86. Will let you know tomorrow xxxx


----------



## pebbie1

AAAAAAAAAAAAAH just had a steroid injection and they must be the worst injections on the planet. My leg hurts so much now and I'm having a secon one tomorrow :(


----------



## charbaby

Zfbaby said:


> charbaby said:
> 
> 
> Morning all, Hope everyone is well.
> Going to my sewing course today get some more of my baby quilt done :D Had to miss last week because of the hospital appointment but hoping to catch up today :D I'll upload some pics when I'm back x
> 
> I love sewing!! It's my major passion :) what else are you making for baby?
> I've made all of my burp cloths, bibs and travel changing mats so far.
> I'm currently working on upholstering a footstool for my lounge but once that's done I think I'm going to try a play may forthr nursery. That's if I can get around with this stupid bad muscle.Click to expand...

I haven't thought about anything else yet, Just want to get this crib quilt made in time, I had to miss a few of the classes down to appointments so I am a bit behind. x


----------



## charbaby

pebbie1 said:


> AAAAAAAAAAAAAH just had a steroid injection and they must be the worst injections on the planet. My leg hurts so much now and I'm having a secon one tomorrow :(

Is that to prepare for baby to come early? 
I hope it all settles down, thinking of you hun xxxx


----------



## charbaby

On the up side your ticker numbers are matching today :D x


----------



## pebbie1

Oh yay! I just saw that now. Crazy!!!! Yes, the steroid shots are to mature babies lungs. Hope to keep it inside as long as possible though!


----------



## charbaby

pebbie1 said:


> Oh yay! I just saw that now. Crazy!!!! Yes, the steroid shots are to mature babies lungs. Hope to keep it inside as long as possible though!

Yeah its mad how they will be changing direction as of today! 
Best of luck hope they can sort it asap. :hugs:


----------



## OmiOmen

I really hope that the tablets help. I can't imagine how stressed you must be right now. :hugs:


----------



## pebbie1

Thanks Omi. Very stressed! The doctor said its pregnancy hypertension and the start of pe. Think the fact he gave me the steroid shots stressed me out the most! That's still a scary thought that he wants the lungs to mature now :(


----------



## OmiOmen

It is good that they can give you the tablets though. I started off like that but my BP was up and down enough they couldn't give me them. So as far as your BP is concerned they have a much better chance of controlling it now. It must be scary to know they want his/her lungs to mature. 

Will you be having twice weekly checks now?


----------



## pebbie1

He's coming back later during the day to discuss whats going to happen, but already said I'm going to get loads more checks.
I'm glad I can get the meds too. Yesterday from 4pm - 10pm it kept being above 153/86. During the night it went to 130/86 so it looks like the Labetalol is starting to work.


----------



## OmiOmen

I'm really glad that it they seem to be working. I have my FX they can control it for a long while longer.


----------



## CLH_X3

Good luck pebble! Must b scary!


----------



## babyface15

oh my well I'm glad the pills are working to get your bp down. I'm sure they're only giving you the steroids just to be safe. rest well now hun, are you done work? :hugs:


----------



## pebbie1

I've got 3 weeks left so we'll see how that is going to go. I have no idea :s


----------



## Little Ducky

Glad it seems like things are starting to work Pebbie!


----------



## pebbie1

Thanks ladies! Much appreciated. Bp was raised again before lunch and the consultant wants to do a growth scan which might be today. Fingers crossed I can go home today.
Got my second steroid jab and oh boy, they sting like hell!!!


----------



## pebbie1

Scan was all good. Baby is growing just fine and the placenta has moved as well. Yay!!!!


----------



## CLH_X3

Glad things are looking abit better pebble ... 

In not happy ... Iv started getting heartburn !!!! BUT only after I eat chocolate! :(


----------



## OmiOmen

I'm glad your placenta has moved.

I started getting heartburn a few months ago. Lots of leg cramps on a night too. Plus, and I probably should not admit it, my bladder control is not exactly a 100%when I sneeze and kegel exercised are not helping one bit. :nope: I got a lot of heartburn and leg cramps with DS1 though so I expected that.


----------



## passion4shoes

That's great news about your placenta moving. Glad the tablets seem to be working. If bubs was delivered now (or in the next few weeks) it is reassuring to know they can be well cared for.

How common is a uterine rupture after csec? I thought it was really rare.

Can't wait to see the quilt char. I have bought my material to decorate the room. I have gone for Aneela hoey 'walk in the woods' print. I am going to include pink in the quilt. Even if it is a boy.

Zf? was it you that sews too? sorry, cant see the post and cant remember! Did you follow a pattern for the bibs? What did you use for the changing mats? Pul or oil cloth? Did you put fleece in the middle to cushion it? 

I was going to make little bags to hang off the cot for toys or nappies but (tragic news) a 7 month old baby died this morning after reaching through the bars of his crib and pulling out nappy bags from the changing table. The mum found him suffocated. Awful. Made me think twice about hanging anything off the cot. 

I don't want to use cot bumpers either. What are you ladies putting over the bars to stop baby's limbs getting stuck?


----------



## OmiOmen

Uterine rupture is rare, 1-2% which include everything from thinning of the scar to potentially fatal full rupture. But things like inductions or ECV or attempting a vaginal breach delivery drastically increase the chances of it. So for a low risk pregnancy and birth it is worth the small risk to have a VBAC which has less risks than a repeat c-section but once you start to add up more high-risk issues it can be fairly dangerous. 

I won't be putting anything up in the cot like a bumper. I'll put him with his feet at the bottom of the cot and the cover will be tucked in at the bottom so I don't expect arms or legs to be getting stuck. Although I got a cot with bars all around last time this time it will be flat wood at the top and bottom anyway. I think we are going to get a crib for the first few months though.


----------



## babyface15

Pebbie great news that your placenta has moved and baby is looking fine:) Did you get any pics? hope you continue to feel well!!

sorry about the pains clh and omni. I guess we're getting about that time :(

passion, how terrible!! :( is there a risk for having bumpers in the crib (uk cot)? I thought you needed them


----------



## OmiOmen

Bumpers are not recommended, nor are the quits and pillows due to the risk of suffocation and overheating. The sleeping bags are not recommended for newborns as they can't kick them off and can overheat too. It is recommended to use a fitted sheet and blanket in the cot only.


----------



## charbaby

I have bought a cot bumper/quilt set which I will be using, I had them with the other 2 and will do the same as with them, As far as I am aware it is fine untill 6 months old (or untill they are able to move/crawl about)thats when they reccomend you don't use them anymore. When they are just led there they can't do any harm


----------



## charbaby

Great news about placenta Pebbie :D Hope PE is settling also x


----------



## Zfbaby

passion4shoes said:


> That's great news about your placenta moving. Glad the tablets seem to be working. If bubs was delivered now (or in the next few weeks) it is reassuring to know they can be well cared for.
> 
> How common is a uterine rupture after csec? I thought it was really rare.
> 
> Can't wait to see the quilt char. I have bought my material to decorate the room. I have gone for Aneela hoey 'walk in the woods' print. I am going to include pink in the quilt. Even if it is a boy.
> 
> Zf? was it you that sews too? sorry, cant see the post and cant remember! Did you follow a pattern for the bibs? What did you use for the changing mats? Pul or oil cloth? Did you put fleece in the middle to cushion it ?

I've used PVC as I've found oil cloth can rot after time due to the acid in the pee. I've put some batting in the middle and then 100% cotton on top for my patterned side. You can then either measure into 3rds and stitch to make it easier to fold or you can do a sushi roll and put a loop of elastic to close or even Velcro tabs. Just put the soft side on the PVC side so it doesn't scratch lo. Really easy so no need for a pattern either. 

I bought a bib pattern years ago and used that. I use 100% cotton for the pretty side and a layer of terry cloth for the absorbent side. I then use metal poppers to close. I find Velcro is so easy to pull off. 
I use the same thing for my burp cloths too. 

Are you in the uk?? I you are I use wilkinsons hand towels for the terry cloth. They are super cheap and really quite absorbent plus they aren't too thick so they drape really well. I like using white ones but I've done some pretty lilac ones to match my changing bag too. Even though it's a boy lol.


----------



## OmiOmen

Everything I have read has said not to use until 12 months old. 

https://www.nhs.uk/conditions/pregnancy-and-baby/pages/what-you-need-for-baby.aspx#close

Although DS1 started using a quilt and pillow at around 10 months because he was seeking them out to use and I watched him while he slept to make sure he did move the bedding about while he slept so I felt comfortable enough that he was using them right.


----------



## charbaby

I can't see how a cot bumper would make them over heat, I won't be using the quilt untill they are older just blankets but I used bumpers with previous two so will do again, I guess it's down to personal choice. :)


----------



## OmiOmen

I agree, it is best to do what your most comfortable with. I ended up co-sleeping with DS1 anyway so I strictly followed the safe co-sleeping guidelines but many people are not at all comfortable with the idea.


----------



## charbaby

I move so much in my sleep It wouldn't be a good idea for me to co sleep so I never did but one of my close friends did that with all of her babies and it was fine for her.
Will you be doing that again? or was it the only way to settle ds1


----------



## OmiOmen

DH is like that, he works nights though so it made more sense for me to just have a single bed in the nursery. I don't plan on doing it again but am open to it if it comes down to it. 

DS1 wouldn't sleep at all another way though and it was getting to the point I was falling asleep while BF'ing so when my midwife recommended laying down while doing it in case I fell asleep I researched the guidelines. I was really shocked to find that I woke up every time he move and that I didn't move at all while asleep, if I needed to change position I woke up to do it which I didn't think would be possible. I honestly think that between the work involved in BF'ing and lack of sleep that I would have ended up with postnatal depression if DS hadn't converted me to the idea.


----------



## pebbie1

Hello ladies!
I'm still in hospital but allowed to go home today &#128522; the blood pressure tablets are working well and take the bp down straight away when I take them. 
I've slept about 4 hours in total in the last 48 hours due to sharing the room with snoring ladies so I can't wait to crawl into my own bed tonight!!! Getting twice weekly check ups now, so I'm happy they're keeping an even closer look now.

Omi, I pee as well when I sneeze! Very embarrassing, but hey, nobody notices it but me hahahahaha

Char, when I had my girl in the cot I put a cot bumper in it but then heard a story of a baby who hung himself on it. So I took it away again. Daughter never really bumped her head anyways ;)

Babyface, no I didn't get a piccie as they managed to squeeze my scan in so it was all really quick. But I'm getting another growth scan. At least hubby can be with this one as well as he missed it yesterday.
X


----------



## babyface15

Oh my there are so many things to learn about!!!

Glad to hear the pills are working fine Pebbie and you'll be going home!! :thumbup:

I take it that it's mothers day weekend in the UK? Ours is in May. Do you moms have anything planned?


----------



## passion4shoes

Great tips about wilkinsons. cheers. I am really looking forward to mat leave and doing this stuff! I have pretty much given up on the crochet. Gutted but I just can't get the hang of it.

I am off to aldi's to check out their baby event. Anyone had a look yet?

Has this put you off being in a ward pebbie? Great news about the extra monitoring. I bet that is peace of mind.

My teenager will make me breakfast in bed and cups of tea all day. OH is working all weekend and I have tonnes of marking to do so rubbish Mother's Day for me.


----------



## charbaby

pebbie1 said:


> Hello ladies!
> I'm still in hospital but allowed to go home today &#128522; the blood pressure tablets are working well and take the bp down straight away when I take them.
> I've slept about 4 hours in total in the last 48 hours due to sharing the room with snoring ladies so I can't wait to crawl into my own bed tonight!!! Getting twice weekly check ups now, so I'm happy they're keeping an even closer look now.
> 
> Omi, I pee as well when I sneeze! Very embarrassing, but hey, nobody notices it but me hahahahaha
> 
> Char, when I had my girl in the cot I put a cot bumper in it but then heard a story of a baby who hung himself on it. So I took it away again. Daughter never really bumped her head anyways ;)
> 
> Babyface, no I didn't get a piccie as they managed to squeeze my scan in so it was all really quick. But I'm getting another growth scan. At least hubby can be with this one as well as he missed it yesterday.
> X

I have heard stories like these thats why I will remove the bumper when baby can move or crawl about. :D


----------



## Zfbaby

Glad you're home pebbie, enjoy the rest. just in time for mothers day too :) 

Passion- I've been saving a lot of my projects for may leave too :) I can't wait to properly get stuck in andnive ordered loads of fabrics. Addicted to fabric :)


----------



## pebbie1

Thanks ladies! It's great to be home again.

Passion - yes, wards are awful! The first night I had 3 snoring women and I slept 1 hour! Last night I had 2 snorin women and I slept till 2.30 and awake ever since. Ugh... And if its not snoring it's the midwives checking bp, baby heartbeats, handing out tablets etc etc.

Babyface, yep, Mother's Day here tomorrow and I think I'll be spending it sleeping all day! Hahahahahaha


----------



## OmiOmen

I'm glad your home. I hope you get plenty of chance to relax. :flower:

I didn't like having to be on and off the wards so much while pregnant last time but managed okay. However the recovery after the birth was too much to take so I will be really upset if I have to be in a few nights after the birth this time and can't book a single room.


----------



## Zfbaby

Happy mothers day!!!


----------



## charbaby

Happy Mothers Day to all <3 hope you all get spoilt and have a lovely day.

CLH was wondering if you have been for your re scan yet? 

I am trying to get o/h to let us have another because the one in my town is doing training days and the scans are half price so If I went for the cheaper one would only be £45! Have to keep going on tho cus he's saying no at the mo :/ 

Pebbie how you feeling? Bet it's nice to be back home and especially with your little girl on mothers day x


----------



## pebbie1

Happy Mother's Day!

It's so nice to be home again. I had the best sleep ever! I kept falling asleep from 8pm as I was so tired hahahaha. This morning I got gorgeous flowers and a card. Now a nice day of relaxing and cookie baking later :)
Hope you all have a lovely day x


----------



## Zfbaby

I got a bowl of cornflakes in bed then dh went to work. Now I'm at home on my own. :( oh well at least next year I'll have lo with me :)


----------



## babyface15

Happy mother's day to all the moms and mom to be!! <3 Sounds like everyone is having a nice day, I hope you get spoiled all day!

Our mothers day is May 12 this year, if lo's birthday ends up falling around then I may have to change to the UK version to be sure I am not too taken up by birthday planning to get properly spoiled hehe


----------



## Zfbaby

Any of you ladies noticing that baby movements now hurt? Im feeling like a twisting, wrenching sensation when baby moves and it hurts :( is that because theres not much room left that it pulls on my insides more?


----------



## Zfbaby

Zfbaby said:


> I got a bowl of cornflakes in bed then dh went to work. Now I'm at home on my own. :( oh well at least next year I'll have lo with me :)

Ooops spoke to soon. Dh came home from work with flowers, loads of chocolate, a card AND a mothers day charm for my pandora! Just the cheer up I needed! :)


----------



## babyface15

aw too bad zfbaby, I'm not having any pains like that myself! maybe your baby is in an awkward position
Great news about the mothers day gifts I think it's so sweet to get some even though baby isn't here yet. :)


----------



## pebbie1

Zfbaby it sometimes hurts when baby moves. It just gets into random places sometimes. Today I had an elbow going all along my side and that was a bit painful!


----------



## CLH_X3

I used a cot bumper with faith, I had one in her swinging crib ad her cot bed ... Actually she still has it on her cot bed ... 

I don't see the need to remove it even when they start moving as my daughter cant get tangled in it and she can move her head etc so doesn't have to stay close to it ... 

Il be using one again .. 

I just use a blanket while she's little and then a sleeping bag til I move on to a blanket ...

She has a blanket now but no pillow ... She also had teddies at the end of her bed which she pays no attention to ...

Char - scans next Sunday, 4 I think ... Il be 30 weeks! ... That sounds like a bargin, work on your oh! Haha .. 

I seem to have TONS of clothes (swear they all just appeared) how much has everyone bought ? Think I'm going to go through it tomorrow when I get a chance I write down everything in what sizes I got! The only thing I want want is some sleep suits in new baby from next ...to take to the hospital ...


----------



## CLH_X3

My oh prefers these though...

What do u ladies think ? 

Monkeys V elephants


----------



## babyface15

ah they're both adorable! :)


----------



## charbaby

CLH monkeys are cuter and yay for scan next week bet your excited :D 

Babyface your 30 weeks!!!!! It seems so close 

ZF think it was you asking about pains when baby moves? Sometimes it hurts and sometimes its just very uncomfortable.

Hope everyone is well, can't believe it's our 30 weeks this week! x


----------



## charbaby

OMG just went on the school run and it is freezing out there! 
I see someone on my facebook has snow again! Hope we don't get any it's ment to be the middle of March! 
Gold cup this week, I have been out everyone for the last 10 years going to be the first year I have missed since 17 :( Do any of you come to the races or your o/hs? x


----------



## OmiOmen

We have some snow. It is freezing today so I am glad that GH got me and DS1 new fleece onsies last week.


----------



## Zfbaby

Thanks ladies, think it might be where lo is under my torn muscle but I'll check with Mw tomorrow at appt. apparently this one is about infant feeding. I'm guessing she's gonna ask me if I want to bf.


----------



## Zfbaby

CLH_X3 said:


> My oh prefers these though...
> 
> What do u ladies think ?
> 
> Monkeys V elephants

These are cute!


----------



## babyface15

thanks char! I know 30 weeks - it was a milestone for me! we're finally in the last stretch now :) what kind of races do you mean?

My husbands work had a baby shower for him today and invited me, it was so nice!! :) we were given some lovely gifts, three cloth diapers (we're giving that a go), diaper liners, cloths, a few sleepsuits and an interactive book <3
my work is throwing a shower for me on Thursday too :D

zfbaby yes I forgot you had the torn muscle, must make the movements more painful :(

pebbie how are you doing hun?


----------



## charbaby

babyface15 said:


> thanks char! I know 30 weeks - it was a milestone for me! we're finally in the last stretch now :) what kind of races do you mean?
> 
> My husbands work had a baby shower for him today and invited me, it was so nice!! :) we were given some lovely gifts, three cloth diapers (we're giving that a go), diaper liners, cloths, a few sleepsuits and an interactive book <3
> my work is throwing a shower for me on Thursday too :D
> 
> zfbaby yes I forgot you had the torn muscle, must make the movements more painful :(
> 
> pebbie how are you doing hun?

Its Cheltenham races, gold cup is the Friday. Its a horse racing festival that they have every year here and people come from all over to watch the races even the queen comes as she has her own horse who races in it. It's really good but can be expensive if you don't watch what you are betting lol. I have told o/h he hs a £20 limit if he spends it all and doesn't win any then that's it but hes hoping to win a little everyday so he can have a bet every day of the races and have a big bet Friday x


----------



## pebbie1

Hello ladies! 30 weeks today, 70 days to go. Aaaaaaaaaaaah that's a bit freaky as I remember counting down to 100 days left and that's over 30 days ago! I'm very glad to be out of the 20's weeks and into the 30's. 3 quarters done :)

So I was checked in hospital again yesterday and bp was all good and baby is doing perfect, so the bp tablets seem to be doing their job. Back again on Friday ;)

Char, I love the races! Cheltenham looks great. I've never been there. We always had out annual family day out with the inlaws at the Epsom derby. My hubbies parents lived a 15 minute walk away from there. It always was great and Cheltenham looks great too!!

CLH I love love love the elephants and monkeys outfits. So cute!


----------



## OmiOmen

Happy 30 weeks and I am glad that you BP is better.

DS2 has spent a lot of time flipping about the past two days which make a change since up until this point he is almost always in a breach position. Seeing he body sticking out of the top of my bump seems to freak DH out more than seeing his head though.


----------



## charbaby

Pebbie glad to hear all is well with you and baby :)
We live about 20 min walk from the racecourse, these next four days are manic as anything, every hotel, bnb, pub, restaurant and bookies gets rammed with race goers and the traffic is terrible, I don't bother trying to drive anywhere between 11-4 as the roads are rammed. O/h has to drive home from work at 11 it will probably take him over an hour this week. x


----------



## CLH_X3

My oh always goes, last year I got all my oh winnings which was about £180! 
He's not going this year tho, couldn't get the day off for one of the days and the tickets was sold out for the other day! 

Think I'm going to get the monkeys for the hospital! 

Went through my nappies finally today.. 

I have : 

Size 1: 195 (5 packs)
Size 2: 271 (6 packs) 
Size 3: 129 (1 box) 
Wet wipes: 23 packs 

Not sure if to get a couple more packs size 2 ..hmmm


----------



## babyface15

the races sound like a lot of fun :)
Hope your oh wins big!

Anyone feeling a little short on breath lately? I'm not doing too bad (yet lol) but I think the baby must be pushing my lungs a bit 

This part of the pregnancy is going to be a whole new world for me haha


----------



## pebbie1

I'm not too bad anymore as baby dropped loads and I can breathe a bit better again.
I did start to waddle though lol and I make a lot of sounds when moving around. A lot of huffing and puffing going on hahahaha!


----------



## charbaby

pebbie1 said:


> I'm not too bad anymore as baby dropped loads and I can breathe a bit better again.
> I did start to waddle though lol and I make a lot of sounds when moving around. A lot of huffing and puffing going on hahahaha!

I was putting the washing away the other day and my o/h was like.. wow do you need to breath that heavy lol! I didnt even realize I was doing it :haha:


----------



## charbaby

30 WEEKS!!!!! 75% done only 10 weeks (hopefully a bit less lol) to go!


----------



## pebbie1

Hahaha I noticed I was doing it yesterday in work! Lol.
Congrats on your 30 weeks! It's funny how different that sounds from being in your 20's weeks.
Before if someone asked me how far I was and I'd say 27 or 28 or 29, they'd go ohhhhhh you still have a while to go! Yesterday colleagues asked how far I was and I said 30 weeks and now they go wowwwww nearly there!
Lol


----------



## charbaby

It does sound so much closer! Getting slightly nervous now knowing she could be here as little as 7 weeks time! Need to hold out till at least 37 weeks to have my home birth :)


----------



## pebbie1

I know, its mad!! 7 weeks is like nothing. I'm getting all freaked out over getting stuff ready. I NEED to pack my hospital bag!!!!


----------



## charbaby

I need to pack mine aswel just incase :)


----------



## OmiOmen

I planned on packing mine at 20-24 weeks in case I was in and out of hospital again this time. I really need to get at least an overnight bag together soon.

It is closer to 8 weeks for me but I am worried about how little we have done. We have bought some clothes although I haven't even gone through to see what we have in newborn, <1 month and 0-3 months. We have some cloth nappies too and are buying the rest next month. We are planning on buying everything next month but we still need to more somewhere with more space!


----------



## pebbie1

Oh Omi, time is flying by! I planned to pack my bag at 25 weeks. That's 5 weeks ago and still nothing is packed! I'm off work tomorrow and Marielle goes to nursery in the afternoon so might pack it all then and get a few bits I still need. 
I did wash some baby clothes yesterday but I still need more sleepsuits. I was so much more prepared the first time round hahahaha!


----------



## charbaby

I plan on having it packed by 34 weeks at the latest :) I could pack most of it now but just need to get a few bits still


----------



## Little Ducky

Happy 30 weeks to those of you that have reached that little milestone! Still another week to go for me, but not long now!


----------



## OmiOmen

I haven't washed or sorted anything at all. Last time I had everything bought and the nursery set up between 20-22 weeks. :dohh:


----------



## pebbie1

Hahahhaah I wonder why that is! With Marielle I was due in November and everything was ready in August. Now I almost need to twist my own arm to get stuff ready lol


----------



## OmiOmen

I think the second time you know there is not as much rush as you think there is the first time around. I feel like I could just go out after the birth and get what you need if it came down to it.


----------



## pebbie1

Yeah that could be it. Funny how you freak out with the first one lol


----------



## passion4shoes

Thank goodness for you Omi! I haven't done anything. The only thing I have is a ton of cloth nappies! A work mate brought me in two black bags full. OH is losing the will to live!

I am definitely finding out the gender next time. Doing my head in looking at clothes and not knowing!

CLH - you are making me feel incredibly disorganised. 

11 more school days of work! Woo hoo.


----------



## CLH_X3

I haven't really done much, just bought some nappies an tons clothes! ... My oh put my hospital Bag up in the attic a couple days ago! Lol .. Said it's to early and I don't need it yet! LOL men! Didn't pack it to 38 weeks last time though!


----------



## babyface15

glad i'm not the only one huffing and puffing around haha. 

happy 30 Weeks char!! :happydance: ah time is flying :D

passion I have very little done either, still waiting on my baby shower to start the shopping

so what goes in a hospital bag anyway?


----------



## pebbie1

This roughly is my list for my bag:

Hospital bag list
Your birth plan and maternity notes
Your phone
For labour:
Important phone numbers
An old nightie or t-shirt 
Lightweight dressing gown and slippers 
Socks 
Hairbands or grips 
Snacks and drinks 
Lip balm 
Water spray 
For after the birth:
Nursing bras, nipple cream 
Breast pads 
Nightie or t-shirt 
Old comfy knickers 
deodorant
toothbrush and paste
face wipes
moisturiser
Hair brush
Make up
Maternity pads 
Shower gel and a towel
Going home clothes
Cotton wool balls 
Tissues and wet wipes 
Nappies 
Scratch mittens
Cardigans for baby 
Socks 
Sleepsuits 
Baby vests 
Baby hat 
Baby blanket 
Baby car seat 
magazines/books/MP3 player
Camera
plastic bags


----------



## babyface15

omg never thought if half of those things! thanks hun :)


----------



## babyface15

ok i'm going to print out this list lol but what is the difference in cardigan, vest and sleep suits?


----------



## charbaby

My crib quilt! nearly finished the one side now :)
 



Attached Files:







crib quilt one side.jpg
File size: 31.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## charbaby

Forgot to put a pic up last week so thought I better today, Should be finished next Thursday not much to do now :)


----------



## pebbie1

babyface15 said:


> ok i'm going to print out this list lol but what is the difference in cardigan, vest and sleep suits?

A cardigan is like a little jacket, a vest is what they wear under the clothes and the sleepsuits is the all in one they'll wear over the vests (so the little outfits) :)


----------



## pebbie1

Char, your quilt looks gorgeous!! I wish I was that creative ;)


----------



## charbaby

Thanks Pebbie :)
I am trying to decide what to make after I finish the quilt. I will have about 5-6 classes left till my due date once this is done so needs to be something simple (ish) to make sure it's done in time as when I have the baby I don't think I will be going back. x


----------



## OmiOmen

Passion, two black bin bags full of nappies! :shock: That is amazing! I only have a few stashed away in a draw. I just got the last lot of nappies I was expecting today and I won't be buying any more until next month now.

Nice blanket charbaby. 

My hospital bag will pretty much be a overnight bag with baby clothes and a pack of disposable nappies in. If I have to have a planned c-section I will pack extra otherwise it will be down to DH to bring in more if I had to have a longer stay for one reason of another.


----------



## CLH_X3

charbaby said:


> Thanks Pebbie :)
> I am trying to decide what to make after I finish the quilt. I will have about 5-6 classes left till my due date once this is done so needs to be something simple (ish) to make sure it's done in time as when I have the baby I don't think I will be going back. x

How about a cushion ?


----------



## charbaby

CLH_X3 said:


> charbaby said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Pebbie :)
> I am trying to decide what to make after I finish the quilt. I will have about 5-6 classes left till my due date once this is done so needs to be something simple (ish) to make sure it's done in time as when I have the baby I don't think I will be going back. x
> 
> How about a cushion ?Click to expand...

My friend suggested this also :) 
Think I will x


----------



## babyface15

haha pebbie i'm still lost! I think i'm getting confused in terminology between UK and Canada! I may need to show you a picture lol. I didn't know babies needed jackets but maybe we call jackets something different lol. I might need to call up my mom and get her to explain to me how to dress a baby!!! :)

pls tell me you girls were just as clueless on your first baby!!! 

char beautiful quilt btw, your little girl will love it :D
I vote pillow as well for youe next project :)


----------



## pebbie1

Hahahaha here we go.
This is a vest (or romper)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## pebbie1

This is a sleepsuit (so they're the little outfits they wear over the vests)
And then the cardigans. Depending on how warm it is, but my baby won't wear them inside, but if its a bit warmer outside baby will wear the cardigan (little jacket) instead of a coat over the vest and sleepsuit.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 45.9 KB
Views: 0


----------



## pebbie1

And yes, I was clueless!!! My daughter was born in October so I had to keep dressing baby really warm. This time though its going to be may and I'm a bit clueless again lol


----------



## Little Ducky

On topic with all this baby clothing talk - I am panicking BIG time about what to sleep baby in?!
I'm a first timer, and I know NOTHING about what babies should be wearing, how warm they should be, etc and I just kinda thought in may baby would want to sleep in a baby grow and a blanket, but I mentioned that to my MIL and she told me that they shouldn't have blankets because they can get too hot/cover their faces/die/other terrible stuff, and they have to sleep in like sleeping bag things... so I googled sleeping bag things, and the general consensus seems to be not to use those because the baby can wriggle down and get too hot/suffocate/other terrible things... 

So now I'm all worried, and panicked and I dont know what I should be doing :(

So tell me ladies, what will your sleeping arrangements be for your LO's?


----------



## pebbie1

My girl had a vest, a sleepsuit and she did have a blanket. They say that as long as you put baby at the bottom of the Moses basket or cot it'll be fine as baby can wriggle down under the blankets.
Then from around 3 months I put her in a sleeping bag instead of the blankets as she started to wriggle loads more.
What they have to wear is almost the most confusing thing of having a baby. But once they're there, you'll get the hang of it :)


----------



## Little Ducky

Thanks Pebbie, and is it right that cotton cellular blankets are the best ones to cover baby with when asleep? 
This is all so confusing to me, and as time ticks on Im starting to worry about it all :(


----------



## pebbie1

Yes they are the best as you can add or take off a few layers of them to keep baby at the right temperature. X


----------



## Zfbaby

Hi all! 
Just thought I'd drop in and see how everyone is. 
I'm officially done at work now thanks to this stupid muscle and generally getting so tired now it's madness. 

How are things now you are home pebbie?


----------



## pebbie1

Hey! Had my check in hospital this afternoon and the medication is doing its job very well so far! Seeing the consultant on Tuesday.
I've got 2 weeks left in work and can't wait!!!!!!!
Absolutely exhausted here as well. Hope my nesting sets in soon so I'll get something done in the house hahahahaa


----------



## Zfbaby

Really glad to hear it pebbie! You must be relieved it's working so well. 
My nesting has definitely kicked in but have zero energy and it's quite painful to move so I'm making dh do all the cleaning. Ha ha well see how that goes I'll probably end up doing I again anyway. 
So glad I've finished work but wish I'd had the chance to have a last day and say goodbye to everyone.


----------



## charbaby

pebbie1 said:


> Hey! Had my check in hospital this afternoon and the medication is doing its job very well so far! Seeing the consultant on Tuesday.
> I've got 2 weeks left in work and can't wait!!!!!!!
> Absolutely exhausted here as well. Hope my nesting sets in soon so I'll get something done in the house hahahahaa

My nesting set in super early! I love it, I went from being really lazy and not wanting to lift a finger at the start of pregnancy to having the whole house gleaming everyday! 

Hope everyone is doing well :thumbup:


----------



## passion4shoes

Still waiting on the nesting to kick in..... Didn't have it with DS either. Think I am missing that gene.

Gorgeous quilt char. I am on maternity leave in two weeks (9more work days!) so am leaving everything till then. Bunting/ quilt/rug/ cushion/ wash bags/ shoe boxes decorated with ribbon/ wall hangings and window decorations for nursery. Hopefully doing some dribble bibs and a changing mat too. I have given up on the crochet. I need a different teacher. The woman who was teaching me explains things in a way I don't understand! 

Glad things are going well pebbie.

Zf- have they said how your stomach muscle will impact your labour? 

Ducky- I am clueless too. Can't remember anything from DS. I have cotton blankets too. I know they say when checking baby's temp to feel their tummies, not hands and feet.


----------



## Little Ducky

Glad to hear that Pebbie! 

I'm envious of those of you getting to leave work soon, I'm sticking it out until the beginning of May but I wish I wasn't!

DH and I went to a NCT nearly new sale today, omggg it was carnage Lol


----------



## OmiOmen

Unfortunately I have no nesting instinct as of yet either. My muscles feel like mush now though, I can't believe how achy I am. The more walking I do in a day the more I hurt and the more swollen my feet become. I already feel ready to burst!


----------



## pebbie1

Same here! I was trying to get something off the fridge the other day and my arms went tired as heavy after like 5 seconds!!! No strength at all and I feel like I'm ready to pop as I can't imagine my belly getting any bigger than it is now! lol


----------



## babyface15

pebbie1 said:


> This is a sleepsuit (so they're the little outfits they wear over the vests)
> And then the cardigans. Depending on how warm it is, but my baby won't wear them inside, but if its a bit warmer outside baby will wear the cardigan (little jacket) instead of a coat over the vest and sleepsuit.

bahaha pebbie - love you!!
I misread your first msg and thought that the sleepsuit goes on over the jacket. I think we are on the same page with jackets and sleepsuits. I thought you meant this by vest hehe
https://www.knitting-bee.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/01/baby-boy-button-up-vest-knit-193x300.jpg

But all the same I didn't realize they wore the little vests under everything. :shrug: Mom tells me its to stay warm and protect their skin from rougher outfits :)


----------



## babyface15

glad to hear you're done work zfbaby!!
And pebbie good news that the results are looking good. Only 2 more weeks to go.
Ducky poor you, I am staying on until1 month before my due date which I think sucks. But you know I bet the time will fly!
haha Passion I don't know where my nesting instinct is either. I think it's hiding somewhere lol. 

I have to say I don't feel like I'm going to pop any more. I thought I would be bigger now than I am. Which of course has me all worried! My friend at brunch commented on how it looks like my bump has changed and gotten lower. Maybe baby has dropped? I might take a pic and get your ladies opinion :flower:


----------



## babyface15

Little Ducky said:


> On topic with all this baby clothing talk - I am panicking BIG time about what to sleep baby in?!
> I'm a first timer, and I know NOTHING about what babies should be wearing, how warm they should be, etc and I just kinda thought in may baby would want to sleep in a baby grow and a blanket, but I mentioned that to my MIL and she told me that they shouldn't have blankets because they can get too hot/cover their faces/die/other terrible stuff, and they have to sleep in like sleeping bag things... so I googled sleeping bag things, and the general consensus seems to be not to use those because the baby can wriggle down and get too hot/suffocate/other terrible things...
> 
> So now I'm all worried, and panicked and I dont know what I should be doing :(
> 
> So tell me ladies, what will your sleeping arrangements be for your LO's?

sorry hun I missed your q.

We have a moses basket given to us by friends, a pack n play and a crib. Not sure what we'll use for the first few weeks but then move the baby into the crib. We're going to have the baby in the room with us for at least the first 6 months or whatever ends up working best.

I think you guys call a crib something different so I will attach a pic lol. This is our actual crib bought by my in-laws for our shower :D
As for blankets, I plan on swaddling and using sleep sacks so long as baby doesn't hate it!
https://trusca.imageg.net/graphics/product_images/pTRUCA1-11280614dt.jpg


----------



## CLH_X3

I will have a Moses basket for downstairs and a swinging crib for my bedroom 

My daughter used to sleep a lot in her bouncy chair tbh downstairs, if he likes his Moses basket, then I will put the basket in the swinging crib til he's bigger.

I don't finish work til the 17th may! Ages away 

I put baby in vest and sleep suit at night, and I used a blanket aswel if really cold.

This is the swinging crib I have : https://www.toysrus.co.uk/1/1/23720...ib-white-babies-r-us-moses-baskets-cribs.html

Not in white though. 

My mil wants to take me to next durin the week as let me pick out the sleep suits I wanted ...

Bought this blanket today: https://m.mamasandpapas.com/search.php?q=Blanket#product-2229C9200 .. Love it, we got the one from the gingerbread lane last time so had to get our boy his own this time! 

Also bought the rainforest deluxe play mat today! Shop shop: https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B000FFL58Q/ref=mp_s_a_1?qid=1363470874&sr=8-1&pi=SL75


----------



## passion4shoes

Same here. Swinging crib in our room, pram carrycot downstairs, cot in bubs room.

Did you buy anything baby? I missed our local one yesterday


----------



## charbaby

I have a moses basket, swinging crib and a cot. 
Got the rest of my essentials for hospital bag just incase I need to go in for anything, going to try pack it sometime this week :)


----------



## pebbie1

We had Marielle in the Moses basket in our room. But she was the worst snorer ever!!! We were awake half the night and so was she so after two weeks we couldn't cope with it any longer so we put her in her own room and since then we all slept loads better!!
We'll try again with the Moses basket in our room and see how things go this time round :)


----------



## Zfbaby

Passion- they've not really touched on it I just get the "wait and see".

My nesting has kinda kicked in. I've got 1000s of lists of jobs I want to do but I'm so tired I'm finding it hard to get through them. He he he making dh do it all, best of both worlds.


----------



## CLH_X3

4D scan today.

Pic to large to attach!


----------



## charbaby

CLH_X3 said:


> 4D scan today.
> 
> Pic to large to attach!

take a pic of it with your fone and upload it that way, always says to large for me for some reason so i have to do it that way x


----------



## charbaby

31 weeks midwife appointment on Wednesday, Looking forward to seeing how baby is measuring this time and find out what position she is in! Not sure if they will take bloods to check on my iron levels or leave it untill the next appointment to give the iron tablets longer to work.
Anyone else got appointments this week?


----------



## CLH_X3

Pic 1 ... Side and hand


----------



## CLH_X3

Can't turn it an its saying the other pic is to large still!


----------



## babyface15

oh clh poor you, when's your due date & how are you holding up?
zfbaby, great that hubby is taking on the work :)
char my appt is on 32.5 hope yours goes great!!!

I picked up the stuff for my hospital bag yesterday too :)
can't wait to add the baby stuff.


----------



## pebbie1

Char, I'm seeing my consultant tomorrow again, so see what she says. I forgot 1 tablet yesterday before work so I took it when I got home and my bp had gone right up again. So glad the tablets are working :)
I reorganised my daughters wardrobe this morning to make space for the baby clothes! Loved it :)
I'll pack my hospital bag when I have everything complete. Still need a few bits so I think it'll all get done when I'm on maternity leave.


----------



## pebbie1

CLH_X3 said:


> Pic 1 ... Side and hand

Absolutely gorgeous!!! Bet it was amazing to see baby again. Not long to go before you can see it for real :)


----------



## CLH_X3

babyface15 said:


> oh clh poor you, when's your due date & how are you holding up?
> zfbaby, great that hubby is taking on the work :)
> char my appt is on 32.5 hope yours goes great!!!
> 
> I picked up the stuff for my hospital bag yesterday too :)
> can't wait to add the baby stuff.

25th may I'm due, feel fine ... Would just love more time to snooze! Ha


----------



## babyface15

yeah I bet! I'd love to live close enough to take a quick nap or lie down at lunch! do you work regular hours or shift work? sweet pic.can't wait to see more

Pebbie so glad your pills are keeping your bp down, now you just have to remember to take them ;) when do you go off again pebbir?


----------



## Zfbaby

Oh poo! Baby has turned back to oblique :( shoot just when I was getting comfy!


----------



## pebbie1

babyface15 said:


> Pebbie so glad your pills are keeping your bp down, now you just have to remember to take them ;) when do you go off again pebbir?

I've got this week and next week left at work and then I'm off till end of January next year. Can't believe it hahahahaha. I'm glad though as I can relax and hopefully that will keep things under control too.

Just had friends visiting from Belgium. She's had gd with her little girl who's 9 months old now and she still is diabetic. I didn't know there's a chance it couldn't go away after giving birth? Just a random thing but something I didn't know.


----------



## charbaby

Suffering with bad heart burn tonight :( cant wait till baby is here so I can go back to normal defo dont think ill be missing being pregnant like some people do! 9 weeks and 2 days till due date. Come on hurry up and get here


----------



## pebbie1

Oh Char, I won't be missing it either! Finally be able to eat and drink what we want, sleep how we want and walk normal hahahahahahaha.
Hope the heartburn settled. Tums help me really well and they taste nice as well :)


----------



## charbaby

I will have to get some of them cus its terrible when I lay down at night! 
I was wondering last night how much longer do you think untill your ticker will be at 90%? I was thinking around middle of April. Can't believe we have 9 weeks left! x


----------



## pebbie1

I know, madness!! It went so quick!! I reckon it'll be mid April as well. I'm so looking forward to meeting the baby but I get a little nervous when I see we only have 63 days left! And I still see loads of women go into labour early. I saw another one in the third tri whose waters broke and she's 38 weeks!


----------



## Zfbaby

Char- can you have peppermint tea for heartburn? It helped with my indigestion. 
56 days left for me. Scary but exciting! 
Was so convinced baby had moved head down due to hiccups felt in my bum :blush: but looks like I was mistaken he back to pushing his bum
out of my side. 
What is everyone doing today?


----------



## charbaby

zfbaby I have never tried it, I will pick some up next time I go shopping. 
I think baby is head down but don't really know, I am hoping they will check tomorrow and let me know.
Pebbie if I have her early like I did Ruby then I could have only 6 weeks left! Now that seems like nothing at all. Scary but exciting I just want her here :)


----------



## pebbie1

I think my baby still is head down. Movements are still feeling the same and felt hiccups for the first time this week. So cute!
I'm seeing the consultant at 2.30pm and straight off to work after, where I am going to start training my maternity leave replacement :)
And currently I'm enjoying a nice warm bath. **bliss**


----------



## pebbie1

Ooooh Char! 6 weeks is nothing!! If I'll be the same as with Marielle I'll have 7 weeks left lol!!!!
Does anyone get scared for every cramp/twinge they feel? I had some cramps this morning, hence the warm bath now. I'm more like an idiot with this baby than I was with my first lol


----------



## charbaby

pebbie1 said:


> Ooooh Char! 6 weeks is nothing!! If I'll be the same as with Marielle I'll have 7 weeks left lol!!!!
> Does anyone get scared for every cramp/twinge they feel? I had some cramps this morning, hence the warm bath now. I'm more like an idiot with this baby than I was with my first lol

Every little thing has scared me since first being pregnant! Always think omg could that be something. Knowing my luck I will go over by 2 weeks lol


----------



## babyface15

good morning ladies. another crap sleep for me! wish I could stop tossing and turning all night.
too bad about the heartburn :( peppermint tea might help!!
9 weeks seems forever away after my sleep last night haha. but really it is so soon. I wonder who will go first!! :)


----------



## CLH_X3

My daughters slept through for 4 days in a row... I feel great! Ha! Not even waking to pee! 

My next app ain't until 34 weeks! ... At my last app baby was head down, and on my scan on sun he was head down still ..

Il upload a 30 week bump pic, a women at work said I was carrying low but I don't think so?


----------



## CLH_X3

Face is looking rather chubby! Eew!


----------



## CLH_X3

I hav no idea why all my pics go to the side!! .. Grr! There the right way when in start to upload


----------



## charbaby

I will upload a pic tomorrow, I update facebook every few weeks with my pics and find it easier to send straight from fone to facebook then copy it to laptop and upload on baby and bump. Don't know how everyone uploads straight from there fones I have tried it loads of times and just can't figure it out. :/


----------



## pebbie1

Lovely bump CLH! My pics always go sideways as well. So here's my bump :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## pebbie1

And here's Marielle smiling for you all! X
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31 KB
Views: 3


----------



## charbaby

Shes sooooooo CUTE! X


----------



## Little Ducky

Afternoon all! How are you all getting on? I keep getting woken up in the middle of the night these days by a baby with hiccups, usually very low down... its the weirdest feeling!

I was just thinking to myself the other day how ten weeks really isn't very long at all, but then I will think about it again, and it seems like forever still to wait!


----------



## Zfbaby

pebbie1 said:


> Ooooh Char! 6 weeks is nothing!! If I'll be the same as with Marielle I'll have 7 weeks left lol!!!!
> Does anyone get scared for every cramp/twinge they feel? I had some cramps this morning, hence the warm bath now. I'm more like an idiot with this baby than I was with my first lol

Yep everything worries me! 
Had some cramps this morning too and then I think I saw some streaks on the tp after going to the bathroom so now I'm lying down on my side but also worried that I'm squashing lo as he's wrapped around me and I'm
Technically lying on his head :( Can't win!


----------



## OmiOmen

I am pretty busy at the moment so just doing a quick check in. 

Great bump shots everyone. I'm not sure that mine has change mush since my last update although I feel huge.

I am not too worried by most twinges and cramps. I had some bad BH's once along with backache and pressure and felt a bit worried but other than than nothing I feel worried about. Zfbaby, I probably would check in with the MW if I had cramps and streaks of blood though. :flower:


----------



## Zfbaby

Thanks omni, sure all is fine just need to take it easy. I'll call if anything major happens. 

So excited dh has just finished our alphabet wall. I'll try and put some photos up soon. The only things left to do in the nursery now are to put the crib in when mil has left and dh has to lay the new flooring. Other than that i just need a few more toys and nick nacks for the shelves and to make my basket labels. :)


----------



## charbaby

31 Weeks today :)


----------



## pebbie1

Woohooooo congrats Char. Another week added on :)


----------



## charbaby

Nervous to see how big baby is measuring today :/


----------



## pebbie1

Awwww. Mine measured just fine yesterday. But I'm havin another growth scan next week Thursday as the Labetalol can slow down growth. The consultant yesterday was really nice (keep having a different one every appointment). She gave me iron tablets again as iron is low. I need to see the midwife every week for bp and urine check and after my next consultant appointment on the 2nd of April I'm seeing the consultant on a weekly basis as well. She also said we'll go through labour options and discuss induction. So we'll see how everything goes :)


----------



## charbaby

good that your measuring fine pebbie.
I was a week over at 28 weeks so hoping I have evened out and not got any bigger! x


----------



## babyface15

beauty bumps girls. and what a cute little girl you have pebbie :)
i'm so eager to find out who will have their baby first! we should start taking bets ;)
baby had its first hiccups last night, so adorable!!
good luck at your appt char! :)


----------



## pebbie1

I think:
1 Zfbaby
2 Charbaby
3 Babyface15

:)


----------



## charbaby

31 Weeks <3
 



Attached Files:







baby 31 weeks.jpg
File size: 30.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## charbaby

Appointment went well blood pressure and urine test all fine.
Baby is head down and measuring 32 weeks so again 1 week over. 
Nice strong heart beat and kicking midwife as she was checking position. 
Next appointment is at 34 weeks :)


----------



## OmiOmen

I think pebbie will be first if they are taking about induction. 

Glad you had a good appointment charbaby.

I had a midwife appointment today too. My tests came back fine and I am measuring at 30 weeks. she struggled to feel his position through my muscles today but she thinks he is still breach. He has moved a lot over the past week so it can be hard to keep up with his position at the moment. I am next seeing here in 3 weeks rather than 2 since everything seems to be going well so far.


----------



## pebbie1

Mmmm yeah I might be Omi. Think I'm a bit in denial as its all getting so close now. She said possible induction at 37-38 weeks. That's only 6 weeks away!!! Aaaaaaaah. Definitely in denial.....
I'm glad your tests are coming back fine so far Omi :)
Char, good to hear all is well with you too!


----------



## OmiOmen

I was thinking they may have said between 37-38 weeks. I think they tend to try and manage PE until 37 weeks a lot of the time and then try induction. It could be as little as 6 weeks away for you which is really close considering how quick the time seems to be going. 

I would not be surprised if DS2 gets comfortable in breach position and I have a c-section around 39 weeks which would be 9 weeks away for me. It is 6 weeks until my scan now. FX he turns though and I can try for a VBAC though so it could be up to 11 weeks.


----------



## babyface15

6 Weeks pebbie!!! :O
how exciting!!! you might be the first. I have a feeling i'm going to be the last haha! 

great to hear your apps went well ladies and you're feeling good. lovely bump char :)

I was a little paranoid last week about reduced movement but baby is doing fine now, kicking up a storm! I think in the next few weeks i'm going to start obsessing over labor signs though lol.

not long left for work pebbie you must be counting down the seconds!


----------



## charbaby

Morning all :)
How is everyone today?
I am feeling good today, got my sewing class at 9.30 hoping to get my quilt finished today because the course isn't on over the 2 week Easter break and would rather start new project after that break. Hopefully will be uploading my finished piece later today!
Hope you all have a nice day :)


----------



## pebbie1

Morning! Feeling great this morning. I've got 2 days off and the sun is out. Love it ;)


----------



## charbaby

Well still didn't get quilt finished because the backing I first chose ended up being the wrong size so I had to find a new backing and cut it all down to size which took longer. I have pinned all the wadding into place so after the Easter holidays I will only have to sew it all together :)
 



Attached Files:







quilt..jpg
File size: 36.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## babyface15

good morning!! :)

I must say i'm feeling great. had a better sleep than I've had for the past week. I guess you need to enjoy the small things :)

beautiful job char, not long yet and it'll be all ready!

the women at my work are having a shower for me now over lunch. can't wait :D


----------



## CLH_X3

Next sale this sat! .. Guna get some sleepsuits! Mwahah ... 

I bet I'm the last to give birth! ... Il probs go over to June!


----------



## babyface15

omni have you tried any exercises on spinning babies? I've heard they can be very helpful for breach babies!

haha hopefully you won't go too late where its your second clh :)

work shower was lovely, really enjoyed myself and the ladies brought lots of nice presents

we're getting a snow storm tonight :cry:


----------



## OmiOmen

I'v not tried any yet, if he is still breach at 36 weeks I'll start trying then. It didn't work with DS1 though so I'm not convinced it would again. I am finding it harder to be sure of his position lately although something it really stuck up against my right lung at the moment.

The blanket is looking really cute charbaby.

I am glad you had a nice baby shower babyface.

Well, if I have to have another c-section for any reason it will probably fall around the 23rd of May or a few days after but I will be able to go a week overdue so it could be the 6th of June for me!

We have had quite a lot of snow last night. Not a snow storm or anything but I could do without it right now.


----------



## CLH_X3

Snow storm ? Ekk .. I haven't had no snow in ages but I'm in the south west


----------



## OmiOmen

We have had quite a bit and apparently it is going to carry on for a few days. :nope:


----------



## charbaby

Morning all any nice plans for the weekend?
The kids are breaking up from school for 2 weeks today so they are happy this morning. 
Thinking of things to do over the break so not stuck in with them every day while o/h is at work!


----------



## CLH_X3

Park ? Zoo ? Farms ? Soft play? Visiting friends ? 

I feel so fat! ... Not happy at all... Still got 9 weeks to go!


----------



## pebbie1

Morning ladies. It's snowing in Cheshire too!! This time last year I believe we had a mini heat wave! Strange weather :(

Love the blanket Char. Very very pretty :)


----------



## charbaby

CLH_X3 said:


> Park ? Zoo ? Farms ? Soft play? Visiting friends ?
> 
> I feel so fat! ... Not happy at all... Still got 9 weeks to go!

We are meant to be getting snow this weekend :/ 
I thought about taking them to magic land in Cirencester not sure if you have been before but it's a big softland place :) 
Too cold for zoo's and parks where is are summer?? This time last year it was HOT! 
x


----------



## charbaby

pebbie1 said:


> Morning ladies. It's snowing in Cheshire too!! This time last year I believe we had a mini heat wave! Strange weather :(
> 
> Love the blanket Char. Very very pretty :)

Thanks :) and yeah you are right it was the hottest March recorded or one of them! Now look what we got. Need the sun to make an appearance x


----------



## babyface15

that's late for snow for you guys isn't it?
my stupid work is not closing even though all the universities and schools are closed down. its turning to freezing rain and I haven't even heard the salt trucks go by. I work on campus so if its closed they probably won't have the paths done ... and my winter jacket won't do up any more :cry: sorry for the rant but i'm so sick of winter right now!!!!

on a work related good note they had the nicest shower for me yesterday. they had the room all decorated and had lots of food, cakes and a bunch of nice presents :)


----------



## Zfbaby

morning all, no snow here thankfully. how is everyone?
Finally had the engineers around this morning to fix the sky/wifi so i can now post from my laptop.:thumbup:
hopefully here is a pic of our alphabet wall dh finished the other day 


and a pic of the footstool I finally finished yesterday to go with my rocking chair


just got to get the flooring down and we are officially done. I put some proper pics up once the room is a bit closer to being done and is tidy:blush:


----------



## Zfbaby

babyface15 said:


> that's late for snow for you guys isn't it?
> my stupid work is not closing even though all the universities and schools are closed down. its turning to freezing rain and I haven't even heard the salt trucks go by. I work on campus so if its closed they probably won't have the paths done ... and my winter jacket won't do up any more :cry: sorry for the rant but i'm so sick of winter right now!!!!
> 
> on a work related good note they had the nicest shower for me yesterday. they had the room all decorated and had lots of food, cakes and a bunch of nice presents :)

thats nice! I left work a week early but i didnt even get a card and no one has been in touch since :cry:


----------



## OmiOmen

Zfbaby, I can not even begin to put into words how much I _LOVE_ your alphabet wall and footstool!


----------



## babyface15

gorgeous baby room things zf! you look very crafty :)
aw sorry your work haven't been very supportive. :hugs: i'm lucky to work with the people I do!! will you go back there after mat leave?

hubby is driving me to work and the snow has turned to full on rain :happydance:


----------



## Zfbaby

babyface15 said:


> gorgeous baby room things zf! you look very crafty :)
> aw sorry your work haven't been very supportive. :hugs: i'm lucky to work with the people I do!! will you go back there after mat leave?
> 
> hubby is driving me to work and the snow has turned to full on rain :happydance:

probably not, if things work out how i hope they will money wise then no I wont. 

happy about rain? weve got loads here oday you can have some if you like :winkwink:


----------



## Zfbaby

thanks omni, I keep thinking im almost finished and then i think of something else to do lol. I need to find some nick naks etc to put on the shelves but they are super narrow as they are spice racks from ikea really so it might take me a while.


----------



## babyface15

ah screw em then!!

haha don't get me wrong I don't love the rain either but at least it's closer to spring weather :) and no shoveling!!

I saw in a design book someone laying framed pictures on narrow shelves instead of hanging them on the wall, looked nice!!


----------



## OmiOmen

It makes me feel so unprepared only having some clothes and nappies. :shock:

I think photos on the narrow frame is a good idea too. Not sure if this is something you like but if I was a little more crafty I would like something like this canvas art made from buttons;
View attachment 586147


----------



## Zfbaby

Ooh I like the buttons. I'll pop up a photo of the shelves I've finished and the problem one ha ha


----------



## Zfbaby

ok so the first one is finished and will be behind my rocking chair so ive filled it with books so we can read to baby. Ive put a rattle and a photo on it but the second one above the chest of drawers just seems incomplete and a bit blah. not sure how to balance it out. i know its only shelves but i kinda want every little bit in the room to look perfect :blush:


----------



## OmiOmen

I love your nursery! I also like your taste in books. DS1 really liked each peach, pear, plumb as a baby and we both love Dr. Suess now.


----------



## Zfbaby

Thanks I was in waterstones and saw it. I remember reading it with my mum as a child! Dh is really into Greek myths and Romans so I actually originally bought them for dh he he and then stole them for the nursery!


----------



## pebbie1

Love your nursery Zfbaby! Looks well nice :)

Babyface so cute of your colleagues to throw a baby shower for you! I can't wait till I go on mat leave next weekend! Woohoooooooo

Has anyone else's appetite disappeared a bit? I'm hungry in the morning and then not really for the rest of the day. I had a bit of a crampy bump the last two days bit that has gone today :) Just still not hungry


----------



## OmiOmen

Unfortunately I can't stop eating. I have never known anything like it but it is like I have no say in how much I am eating. DH keeps making fun of me.


----------



## Zfbaby

I'm starving all the time, starting to feel like a pig!! I was like that in 1st tri though, just never hungry! 
How's everyone's movement? I've noticed things have slowed down quite a bit. One book says that's normal as babies sleep 90-95% of the day but what to expect says we should be feeling lots of strong movement. Which is it :shrug:


----------



## pebbie1

Hahahahaha I'm like the complete opposite, no hunger, but loads of movement. My tummy during the day is wriggling loads and baby is moving loads. No strong kicks as there probably is no space anymore but strong wriggles.


----------



## OmiOmen

Plenty of movement here, he is a fairly active baby. I would really like it if he would move his head out from under my right lung about now though. 

My hunger is borderline grotesque at times. :blush:


----------



## Zfbaby

Oh :( I get more movement at night but pretty much nothing during the day and even the night movement is getting less.


----------



## OmiOmen

Both DS1 and DS2 were so active that every scan they had was a bit of an issue to get measurements. They are running out of room now though so the type of movement and frequency can change a lot. My movement feels really different now, almost like bones grating against me.

If you are starting to feel worried mention it to you midwife and try using the movement tick sheet in you pregnancy book.


----------



## pebbie1

Yeah. You need to feel 10 movements per day. Think baby might be going through a growth spurt as well which makes them more tired and they sleep more.
But like Omi said, if you're worried, ask your midwife. Drinking cold water wakes baby up as well so you see how it responds to that.

Oh Omi, what does that feel like to have the head there? I've got babies bum under my ribs hahahaha


----------



## OmiOmen

That is a good point! I had a quite day so tried drinking ice cold water, laying on my side and them making a loud ish noise and sure enough he gave me a few kicks.

It's not nice. With DS1 I remember telling my midwife I thought the muscles on the top of my bump were ripping open and she said "Oh no, it is just normal breach baby pains. It would hurt a lot less if your muscles were splitting apart." :saywhat: On the bright side I knew what to expect this time but it still really hurts. Also DS1 at least stayed in the centre most of the time but DS2 is always at a funny side angle. I'm guessing by my midwife's reaction the twisted position isn't normal. :shrug:


----------



## charbaby

I have a very active baby too she moves all the time and it is really uncomfortable but reassuring she is all ok!
I eat a hell of alot more than I used too always seem to be hungry!


----------



## Zfbaby

thanks ladies, not really worried as hes still moving and still does his 10 movements just miss those really active times even if like you omni it hurt like hell when he was lying in a odd position. this is my last week at my current fruit so i expect baby is concentrating on growing. next stop is a honeydew melon on tuesday :)


----------



## Zfbaby

think ive worked out how to make my own ticker
<a href="https://www.thebump.com/?utm_source=ticker&utm_medium=HTML&utm_campaign=tickers" title="Pregnancy"><img src="https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt1533e9.aspx" alt=" BabyFruit Ticker" border="0" /></a>

ha ha or not


----------



## Zfbaby

https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt1533e9.aspx


----------



## Zfbaby

does anyone know hoe i make this a part of my permenant signature? it doesnt seem to show up in the preview


----------



## OmiOmen

Click "user CP" at the top and then go to "Edit signature" on the left hand side under the heading settings and options and then copy and paste the code into the text box. Make sure you are using the code that had [/url] on the start and end of it. :thumbup:


----------



## babyface15

oh books, good call zf!

i'm not as hungry as I used to be either pebbie! i'm still eating regularly but it's more like normal before pregnancy.

I get most activity at night too zfbaby! 

ouch omni sounds painful. I had babys head (?) on my left pelvic bone the other day but I managed to get the baby to move by using the ball and doing pelvic tilts.


----------



## charbaby

Well we got snow but thankfully it is not settling! 
Hope everyone is well today x


----------



## babyface15

hope it is already melted char!! Ours was gone by the afternoon yesterday too

I think my nesting has finally kicked in?? 
I've been cleaning all day, and I'm actually enjoying myself :shrug:
this is a first for me! I've got a load of energy too! :D


----------



## Zfbaby

afternoon ladies, no snow here but its freezing cold so we could get some. starting to think i need more cardigans for lo. dont think its going to be that warm in may :)
dh has left for work so im having a potter around the house then i plan on making a few more burp cloths. :)


----------



## Zfbaby

our fruits match :)


----------



## charbaby

3 more days till 32 weeks, It's getting so close now really can't wait the kids are getting more and more excited the closer we get :)


----------



## Zfbaby

:) I'll be 33 on Tuesday. Think it suddenly hit dh yesterday! We could have a baby within as little as 5 weeks!!! Suddenly feels like there's still an awful lot to do and to get.


----------



## charbaby

I had my little girl 3 weeks early so we keep thinking it could be as soon as 5 weeks :) We are all ready for her now tho so it's just a waiting game till she decides to arrive


----------



## babyface15

We are really getting there ladies! I seem to have lost my nesting instinct today, or I overdid it so much yesterday I'm still paying for it :) I just want to lie on the sofa and watch a movie

Another ftm I was speaking with had her baby in Feb at 37+2 from her LMP or 37+5 from scan dates. My scan said I was one week ahead (though the Dr told me not to change my due date). So I'm also mentally preparing that this baby could be here in as little as 5 weeks. I don't think I'll go that early though


----------



## Zfbaby

Well I think we are pretty much ready really. There's a few more bits I want to get and I need to finish my hospital bag. Planning on going shopping on Wednesday and finishing everything then. Dh and fil are going to lay the flooring in the nursery over the next week or two so then we can just sit back and wait for baby :)


----------



## pebbie1

Time's flying by ladies! I just have a few clothes to wash and wash the cover etc of the Moses basket and that's me done for the baby. Apart from that, I STILL need to pack my hospital bag but planning on doing that next week when I'm off work :)
Seeing the midwife again today and another scan on Thursday! ;)


----------



## charbaby

I have packed my hospital bag just incase I need it, (hopefully all goes well and I don't need it ) I have to have a home risk assessment done at 36 weeks to check all is ok for me to have baby at home. 
Wish I was having another scan Pebbie how exciting :) x


----------



## pebbie1

I know! It's another growth scan but I'm really excited as my husband is coming along this time. He sort of missed the 20 week scan as he was really ill and he had to leave the room after a minute because he was feeling so poorly and then with the last growth scan it was so unexpected and whilst I was in hospital that he missed that one too. So it's nice that he can come along this time :)


----------



## Zfbaby

That's nice pebbie it's always exciting to actually see how baby is getting on. My Mw has mentioned a growth and presentation scan in a few weeks. 
Do you by any chance have a mammas and papas Moses basket. I know I need to wash that but have zero idea how to take it apart. It's the good I'm stuck with ???


----------



## charbaby

How come you are having growth scans? Was your 1st big or small, Or is it just routine, We only get growth scans here if your measuring 3 weeks over or under or previous babies were to big/small x


----------



## pebbie1

Zfbaby I think it is a mamas and papas one. We had it for Marielle as well and friends of outs have stored it in their house, so I can't quite remember how to get the hood off. I'll check when I get it back :)

Char, I'm having one because the high bp can slow growth and the tablets I got for the high bp can slow down growth as well, hence why they want to check that baby keeps growing ok.
X


----------



## Zfbaby

Thanks pebbie.
I haven't actually started washing anything yet. This will sound silly but it feels like a big occassion so I want to have finished all my other jobs first. Which probably means it will be last minute ha ha ha!


----------



## charbaby

Oh I see I didn't know that, Hope all is good at scan :) 
x


----------



## Cupcake.Star

Can I join in? Due 14th May with :pink:


----------



## babyface15

ooh another scan pebbie, how exciting :)
I don't have any laundry done yet either :)
welcome cupcake is this your first baby?

I almost passed out in the shower just now and have been very dizzy ever since. wonder what could be causing this? :shrug:


----------



## OmiOmen

I hope the scan goes well pebbie. I had a few extra scans last time for checking growth and placenta quality from the prolonged high BP too.

babyface, it sounds like high BP. It can be normal to have a dizzy spell if you have a hot shower but it might be worth getting it checked out just to be on the safe side. :flower:

I have nothing at all done yet. I am still not planning on really doing anything for at least 3 weeks after my project is handed in.


----------



## pebbie1

Welcome Cupcake.Star! Hope all is going well for you so far and hope you enjoy the countdown with us ;)

I'm just a freak and my nr1 priority was the washing hahahahah. Probably as baby will be sharing the room with my daughter until we move later on this year so I don't have a nursery to do.

Babyface are you still feeling dizzy? Could the shower have been too warm? I feel dizzy after its been too warm...
I'm just generally feeling a bit off today.....


----------



## Cupcake.Star

Yes first baby for us. First grandchild for both sides too.
I've convinced myself she's going to come early, as I was born at 36 weeks and I've just got this feeling lol.


----------



## pebbie1

Cupcake.Star said:


> Yes first baby for us. First grandchild for both sides too.
> I've convinced myself she's going to come early, as I was born at 36 weeks and I've just got this feeling lol.

How exciting! Bet both families are over the moon :)
I think on here quite a few ladies have the feeling baby might be sooner, including me! lol


----------



## Zfbaby

Yay someone else with the same due date! Will
Be nice counting it down together, welcome cupcake.star!


----------



## passion4shoes

Hi everyone (and cupcake!)

I haven't been on for ages. Last 3 days at work- can't bloody wait!

I am not sure if I have told you - I had a job interview last week and got promoted. Means a lot more responsibility and soooo many changes are happening over the next year that I have to now set up and manage (unpaid and over maternity leave which is a bit shit)

Also, went to Edinburgh (bloody freezing!) over the weekend and OH proposed! Very sweet in the castle overlooking the city.

Glad to hear all your bubas are doing well and bp's, pre-e and GD all seem under control.

Not long now (although I think I will go till June). My OH (eek DF!) is freaking out!! We have nothing ready yet. Waiting until this weekend.

Good to catch up with you all. Gorgeous bumps xxx


----------



## charbaby

Welcome cupcake.star!
Been a while since we have had a newbie join our thread :)
Babyface hot showers/baths can cause light headed feeling I have it myself because I like hot baths (I know your not supposed to but I can't stand it if not hot enough) x


----------



## OmiOmen

Passion4shoes, congratulations on the job promotion and the engagement.


----------



## pebbie1

Awwwwwww Passion! That's so romantic. Congrats on the engagement. Job promotion is great stuff, but like you said a bit crappy to set up during mat leave. Exciting though :)


----------



## charbaby

Congratulations passion x


----------



## Little Ducky

Hey all!

I had an unusual burst of enthusiasm and energy this weekend, and so I have finally decorated my nursery!! *bounces* 
I love it!!! Still a bit more to do, but the bulk of it is done, and I think it looks ace :D 

Passion, massive congratulations!!!


----------



## babyface15

thanks girls. i'm feeling better now but I'll definitely mention it to my Dr on wed! pebbie I was very dizzy for about 5 mins and kinda dizzy for an hour or more. feeling a bit off all day too. hopefully it was just the warm shower :)

cupcake that's awesome, it's the first grandbaby on both sides for us too! I bet our Los are going to be spoiled

passion congratulations!!!! how sweet is that :)
now we have two engaged ladies in our group <3


----------



## babyface15

oh and congrats on the promotion as well, what an exciting week for you!


----------



## pebbie1

Morning ladies!
32 weeks for me today :) I'm so grateful for every week that I can add! 

Babyface, glad the dizziness went away, but I would definitely check it. 
Today is the first of my last 5 days in work and I can't wait to finish! We're going to do a few fun things with our little girl before baby is born and she will have to "share" hubby and me. So we're going swimming at Waterworld on Monday. Can't wait as the pool is great!


----------



## charbaby

Congrats on 32 weeks Pebbie :)
Next week you will be under 50 days to go! 
I remember when we was all getting excited about 100 days :) 
x


----------



## Zfbaby

Sounds lovely pebbie, I love to float! 33weeks for me today! And a new fruit!!!!!! 
Congrats passion how exciting all these new things! :) 
Rubbish nights sleep this end so feeling quite exhausted. Going to have a semi-lazy day. Need to get my strength up for tomorrow. Dh is taking me shopping and its the first time in weeks I've been out for more than 30 mins :)


----------



## Little Ducky

Is it wrong that I have no idea what a honeydew is? :p


----------



## charbaby

Little ducky I have never seen a honey dew before neither so not a clue what it is :/


----------



## pebbie1

It's the sweet melon which are yellow on the outside and green on the inside. I love honeydew melon :)


----------



## charbaby

Has everyone chose their baby names?
Me and o/h are really struggling! All the names we had at first we have now decided we don't want! :/ I really want a name before baby is here as only have 6 weeks to register them and don't want to be struggling to name her then still! 
We want it to end in a (eee) sound like Tommy, Ruby, Riley, Gracie if you get what I mean. All suggestions appreciated :)
x


----------



## babyface15

oh Pebbie, only 5 more days! how exciting :)
happy 33 weeks hun!!
im not sure which is the honey dew either but it looks big!!!

no names here either char :(
ee how about caylee? evie, charlee, umm... can you tell I've only gotten so far in the name book lol


----------



## charbaby

O/h likes Charley but I am not so keen, I was called Charley as a kid so think that's why I don't like it so much x


----------



## babyface15

oh yes it's kinda close to you name. my friends sis named her lo harlee recently, it's kinda like Charlie .. if I think of any more I'll let you know :D


----------



## OmiOmen

We had picked our name but have found another one we like so are stuck between two. We might wait until the birth and see which one fits him better.


----------



## charbaby

I have started to like Marlee but the few people I have mentioned it too are not so keen? what do you all think (honestly)


----------



## charbaby

OMI what names have you chose?


----------



## pebbie1

Ehmmmm let me think. Evie, Phoebe, Kayleigh, Sophie, Lizzy, Izzy, Chloe, Daisy


----------



## pebbie1

We've got names too. Kept the same boys name and picked a new girls name &#128522;


----------



## charbaby

What you got Pebbie?


----------



## pebbie1

We've got Markus for a boy and Sophie for a girl.


----------



## charbaby

Arhh there cute names x


----------



## OmiOmen

I like the name Marlee. 

We originally had Jacob for a boy but I wasn't overly happy about how common it is (especially since DS1 has a name in the top 10 too). We now like Cooper as well though, although DH is not sure if it is a bit 'out there' as he puts it. :shrug: We have gotten used to saying Jacob now so it seems odd trying to remember we have two name choices now.


----------



## Zfbaby

Morning all! How are we today? Starting to notice that if I don't eat as soon as I wake up I'm getting nausea, anyone else? Eating breakfast at 6am is a little odd but guess its good practice for when lo is here! Lol 

Char- love love love marlee, it was the first name that came to mind when you asked about eee ending names. 

Omi- we had the exact same thing before we chose Louis we were set on Jacob for literally years but since twilight it's now everywhere. :) cooper was then one of our other choices along with Louis but dh decided he liked the traditional more. If we have a second boy one day I'd suggest cooper again! I think Cooper James is a nice combo as I like CJ! 

Got to go in to work today to collect my stuff (mainly shoes :) ) kinda dreading it as no one has bothered to get in touch since I left. Dh is going to take me for lunch after and then we are off to sort out out pram once and for all. Dh has now decided he wants to look at our 1st choice in red!!! Oh boy last minute changes are definitely us I guess! 
Why is everyone else up to?


----------



## OmiOmen

We must have similar taste in names, DS1's middle name is James. If we use Jacob it will be Jacob Robert (middle name after DH's step dad) so JR but if we go with Cooper it will be Cooper Jacob so CJ. I am swaying towards Cooper but can't get out of the habit of saying Jacob now. We are now set on waiting until the birth to settle on a name I think. Although I don't think family will like the name Cooper so we may keep it secrete what other name we are considering. 

I am working like mad to try and get my Uni IS done in time. We are not really buying anything until it is handed in on the 12th of April. We found a cot and draw set we loved on sale in mothercare but they are now out of stock on the draws. Even if they get is back in stock then we wouldn't pay full price for it.


----------



## Zfbaby

Baby furniture can be quite expensive and although it looks so lovely I knew that any child of ours would destroy anything new fairly quickly. Both dh and I were destructive children :(
With our drawers it cost us £30-40 in total so if they get bashed about I won't cry and that leaves us free to spend on other things. Pretty excited to go and wheel some prams around, I'm so big now :blush: I feel legitimate doing it lol. I felt a bit like a fraud in John Lewis when we first went like I was wasting their time. 
I like both jr and CJ. I was a fan of deacon as well which I would have made dj. I have a thing for surnames as first names too. Like Henderson, Taylor, Jackson etc. I like Cooper Jackson but dh said it sounded too much like a car model when put together.


----------



## pebbie1

Sounds like fun Zfbaby to wheel prams around. I remember going to mothercare when about 5 months pregnant with my daughter and really sheepish wheeling prams around hahaha!
I'm in work again this afternoon. 4 days to go! And my growth scan tomorrow :)


----------



## charbaby

Morning all 32 weeks today for me :) 
ZFBABY. I have breakfast as soon as I wake also never used to to that before but I always wake so hungry now x


----------



## pebbie1

Char, Zfbaby I'm still struggling with eating? What's all that about lol! I now need a coffee first in the morning and then about half an hour, 45 mins later I'm feeling slightly hungry. But then I eat and I feel really nauseous afterwards :(
Bit of a random question, but has anyone's discharge changed? Yesterday I had a big blob of snotty slimey discharge? Sorry if tmi.....


----------



## charbaby

I kind of wish I couldn't eat so much :blush: dreading what I will look like once baby is here!
I have been getting snotty blob like discharge since the start of pregnancy (the way I described it was how my plug looked like with the others) But midwife have said not to worry about it because sometimes people do lose it throughout pregnancy and it just reforms by its self But seems its your first time losing it I would keep an eye x


----------



## OmiOmen

I only had a tiny dot of it so far.

I felt my blood pressure go up so I checked it and I have gone from the line where low-normal meet (which is where it always is) up to mid-normal. I am going to keep an eye on it and if it is still up by tomorrow I'll have to call the MW. I don't think they will be too interested since it is still well in the normal part of the chart but I can't help but think "not again". :nope:


----------



## babyface15

beautiful names girls, I really have to step up my game on the whole name picking

cute zfbaby! I remember feeling like that early on too

pebbie no about stuff here just more of it lol

I, have my appt with the Dr today, dreading finding how out much I've gained now


----------



## babyface15

happy 32 weeks char!!! :happydance:

clh I haven't seen you on for a few days but if I remember correctly you have been drinking raspberry leaf tea. how many a day do you drink?


----------



## Little Ducky

Very cute names ladies! We thought we had settled on a name, but since discovering how common it is, we're no longer sure. We had settled on the name Thomas, but it seems that everyone has a little boy named Thomas these days so now we are having a re think!


----------



## Zfbaby

Yay I got my pram!!!! :) 
Managed to get everything we needed including the carry cot and familyfix base for £550. The cheapest I'd managed to find it before was £680 ish. So pleased. Someone ha returned the very pram we wanted to mothercare this morning because their mil had bought the same as a surprise. It was still unopened in the box. As that branch don't stock it they reduced it in price and sold it to us then priced match all the lowest prices I found online plus a bit of haggling and boom! So excited to get home and start setting it up. 

Yes to the crazy discharge by they way and also loads of crazy movements really low down but baby is still in same position so not sure what's happening there!


----------



## CLH_X3

babyface15 said:


> happy 32 weeks char!!! :happydance:
> 
> clh I haven't seen you on for a few days but if I remember correctly you have been drinking raspberry leaf tea. how many a day do you drink?

1 cup at the moment a day, but Iv started taking the pills aswel now ...


----------



## CLH_X3

charbaby said:


> I kind of wish I couldn't eat so much :blush: dreading what I will look like once baby is here!
> I have been getting snotty blob like discharge since the start of pregnancy (the way I described it was how my plug looked like with the others) But midwife have said not to worry about it because sometimes people do lose it throughout pregnancy and it just reforms by its self But seems its your first time losing it I would keep an eye x

How much have you gained so far?


----------



## babyface15

thanks clh :) i'm drinking one a day when I remember but think I will need to drink much more as I plan on only having the tea


----------



## babyface15

char I like Marlee, it's not common here, not sure if it is in the uk. do you have a middle name in mind to go with it?


----------



## CLH_X3

OmiOmen said:


> I like the name Marlee.
> 
> We originally had Jacob for a boy but I wasn't overly happy about how common it is (especially since DS1 has a name in the top 10 too). We now like Cooper as well though, although DH is not sure if it is a bit 'out there' as he puts it. :shrug: We have gotten used to saying Jacob now so it seems odd trying to remember we have two name choices now.

My cousins son is called cooper, I like ...

Il butt in with my name choices ... Lucas, Preston, Aston or Jenson ... Probs the last 2 it's out off


----------



## CLH_X3

babyface15 said:


> thanks clh :) i'm drinking one a day when I remember but think I will need to drink much more as I plan on only having the tea

Think your meant to have 4-5 cups a day at the end


----------



## babyface15

thanks hun! :)
Those are all really nice names too

ugh I have to start picking names!


----------



## pebbie1

Morning ladies! Today is my scan and I'm looking forward to it. Hope little bubba is growing just fine. We're seeing a consultant straight after to look at the scan. I'll keep you posted :)


----------



## charbaby

CLH_X3 said:


> charbaby said:
> 
> 
> I kind of wish I couldn't eat so much :blush: dreading what I will look like once baby is here!
> I have been getting snotty blob like discharge since the start of pregnancy (the way I described it was how my plug looked like with the others) But midwife have said not to worry about it because sometimes people do lose it throughout pregnancy and it just reforms by its self But seems its your first time losing it I would keep an eye x
> 
> How much have you gained so far?Click to expand...

3lb under 2 stone! :/ :blush:


----------



## charbaby

babyface15 said:


> char I like Marlee, it's not common here, not sure if it is in the uk. do you have a middle name in mind to go with it?

That's the main reason I love the name is I have never heard of anyone with it in my town, Think it's more american than uk, When I googled it a few actresses came up. The middle name is going to be Jolene after my eldest sister as o/h loves the name plus she does a hell of alot for me and I can always count on her for everything :)


----------



## charbaby

CLH_X3 said:


> OmiOmen said:
> 
> 
> I like the name Marlee.
> 
> We originally had Jacob for a boy but I wasn't overly happy about how common it is (especially since DS1 has a name in the top 10 too). We now like Cooper as well though, although DH is not sure if it is a bit 'out there' as he puts it. :shrug: We have gotten used to saying Jacob now so it seems odd trying to remember we have two name choices now.
> 
> My cousins son is called cooper, I like ...
> 
> Il butt in with my name choices ... Lucas, Preston, Aston or Jenson ... Probs the last 2 it's out offClick to expand...

I have always loved the name Preston! so cute


----------



## charbaby

pebbie1 said:


> Morning ladies! Today is my scan and I'm looking forward to it. Hope little bubba is growing just fine. We're seeing a consultant straight after to look at the scan. I'll keep you posted :)


Good luck at scan today!
Hope all goes well (I am sure it will :thumbup: )
xx


----------



## charbaby

Feels like I missed out on loads last night Lol! 
This thread moves so fast sometimes.
Can not wait till baby is here to have just 1 full nights sleep! Getting up to go toilet at least 2 times is really starting to tire me out, The worse bit is it takes me sometimes almost an hour to fall back to sleep so I am missing out on so much sleep and then have to get up with the kids in the morning so get no lie in :/.

Hows everyone else doing with the peeing ?


----------



## Little Ducky

Urgh the peeing! I can't bloody stop! 

Is anyone elses bump still riding very high? Pretty sure my baby isn't head down at all yet, but I cant see the midwife until next week when i'll be 32 weeks, as she's away on her hols at the mo. I dont suppose it matters at this stage, but everyone else that is at a similar stage in pregnancy to me seems to be saying their babes are all head down and bump is starting to drop!


----------



## charbaby

Little Ducky said:



> Urgh the peeing! I can't bloody stop!
> 
> Is anyone elses bump still riding very high? Pretty sure my baby isn't head down at all yet, but I cant see the midwife until next week when i'll be 32 weeks, as she's away on her hols at the mo. I dont suppose it matters at this stage, but everyone else that is at a similar stage in pregnancy to me seems to be saying their babes are all head down and bump is starting to drop!

From looking at old pics I think my bump has dropped a bit, My last appointment with midwife she said baby was head down but was still free from engaging so could move at anytime, She moves a hell of a lot so by my next appointment at 34 weeks she may no longer be head down, Think they start to worry about it around 36/37 weeks


----------



## pebbie1

My peeing is not too bad. I do get up a least once a night, but it depends on how tired I am as sometimes I just sleep through it and then can hardly walk when I wake up in the morning as my bladder is so full it hurts really bad! Hahahaha
I'm feeling a bit nauseous again though. Just went to a shop and the heating was so warm, I got all warm and sweaty an thought I was going to faint! Yuk. Now I'm feeling nauseous and I have a bit of an upset stomach so I'm chilling on the sofa again :)


----------



## charbaby

Wish I could sleep through it! I hardly drink anything near bed time yet seem to have loads of wee at night! 
What time is your scan Pebbie?


----------



## babyface15

good morning girls <3
good luck at your appt pebbie! lucky you to get another look at baby :)
char sounds like a beautiful name. i'm getting up two or three times to pee. but I.wake up every time I have to change position :S
although hubs moved out into the spare room and i've been able to fall back to sleep much quicker since then :)

I think mines dropped a bit. the Dr says baby is head down. sometimes it feels like the baby moves back up though BC I waddle less and it's harder to breathe!


----------



## pebbie1

Ha hahahaha I love how we waddle now lol
My scan is at 2.20pm and seeing the consultant at 3.30pm. X


----------



## Zfbaby

Can anyone else see this photo at the end if my signature? Instead of my dancing man?


----------



## pebbie1

Zfbaby I still see the dancing man?
Had my scan and baby growing fine :) having bp monitored now and then I'm seeing the doctor afterwards.


----------



## Zfbaby

pebbie1 said:


> Zfbaby I still see the dancing man?
> Had my scan and baby growing fine :) having bp monitored now and then I'm seeing the doctor afterwards.

So pleased that lo is ok pebbie!!

How weird instead of a dancing man it's charbabys bump picture????? Everywhere on the forum that has a dancing man my screen shows chars picture?


----------



## charbaby

Zfbaby said:


> pebbie1 said:
> 
> 
> Zfbaby I still see the dancing man?
> Had my scan and baby growing fine :) having bp monitored now and then I'm seeing the doctor afterwards.
> 
> So pleased that lo is ok pebbie!!
> 
> How weird instead of a dancing man it's charbabys bump picture????? Everywhere on the forum that has a dancing man my screen shows chars picture?Click to expand...

Really lol? thats strange x


----------



## charbaby

Pebbie glad all went well at scan did they give you a ruff weight of baby? x


----------



## passion4shoes

Glad the scan went well pebbie. 

Char have you started the tea yet?

Last teaching day today. Woo hoo.

Have you all got exciting easter plans? I need to start getting ready for this baby!


----------



## Zfbaby

charbaby said:


> Zfbaby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pebbie1 said:
> 
> 
> Zfbaby I still see the dancing man?
> Had my scan and baby growing fine :) having bp monitored now and then I'm seeing the doctor afterwards.
> 
> So pleased that lo is ok pebbie!!
> 
> How weird instead of a dancing man it's charbabys bump picture????? Everywhere on the forum that has a dancing man my screen shows chars picture?Click to expand...
> 
> Really lol? thats strange xClick to expand...

Very, it's on all of the forum not just our pages iykwim.


----------



## charbaby

passion4shoes said:


> Glad the scan went well pebbie.
> 
> Char have you started the tea yet?
> 
> Last teaching day today. Woo hoo.
> 
> Have you all got exciting easter plans? I need to start getting ready for this baby!

Do you mean raspberry tea? I wont be taking it x


----------



## charbaby

Zfbaby said:


> charbaby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zfbaby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pebbie1 said:
> 
> 
> Zfbaby I still see the dancing man?
> Had my scan and baby growing fine :) having bp monitored now and then I'm seeing the doctor afterwards.
> 
> So pleased that lo is ok pebbie!!
> 
> How weird instead of a dancing man it's charbabys bump picture????? Everywhere on the forum that has a dancing man my screen shows chars picture?Click to expand...
> 
> Really lol? thats strange xClick to expand...
> 
> Very, it's on all of the forum not just our pages iykwim.Click to expand...

I would ask admin about it, it is very strange lol


----------



## babyface15

How weird zfbaby, I don't see it either though!

Passion good for you! You must be so happy to be done

I'm finishing in three weeks, but I've been thinking about taking a week of sick leave and leaving in two :D
can't believe it's almost time for some of us to go off work, getting clossserrr!! :)


----------



## pebbie1

Char, he said baby is about 3lb 1oz and he reckons baby will be around 7lb 4oz if I make it to term :) Marielle was 7lb 13oz when born. He also wanted to check the placenta again but said babies head was too far into my pelvis and it looks proper engaged!

I'm working Saturday and Sunday and then that's me done in work! Yippee!!! Im baking muffins Saturday to take into work Sunday. Will keep a few for myself though! Hshaha.


----------



## OmiOmen

Glad the scan went well Pebble.

DH is off at the weekend and Monday and Tuesday so I will frantically trying to catch up on my dissertation over Easter while DH tried to get some painting done.


----------



## charbaby

Good weight Pebbie :) I'm hoping mine will be 6 or 7 something dreading an 8lber or bigger! x


----------



## CLH_X3

Eugh I ain't been very well last couple days, keep boiling up, mega sore throat, pressure in my ears and a proper head cold! ... Hardly slept aswel as Iv been hot, an my daughter got me up at 4.30 this morning! And I got work at 5.30 tomorrow morning! :( 

Oh char - iv also gained 2lbs off 2 stone! I only gained 1st 9lb last time and that was gone within two weeks! So I'm going to have some lingering this time :( ... 
But my weight is less at this stage then last time


----------



## charbaby

CLH! I'm so glad i'm not the only one :) makes me feel abit better.
They do say the more you have the more weight you will gain not sure how true that is.


----------



## pebbie1

I've decided to stay off the scales hahaha. I'll probably get back on it a few weeks after I've given birth ;)


----------



## charbaby

Pebbie mine are in the bathroom so I cant help but step on them when I am getting in the bath/shower :/


----------



## babyface15

omni good luck with your thesis! When is it due?

clh that doesn't sound nice :( It's so shitty that you can't take anything for it either. hope you're feeling better soon

haha ladies you are doing great!! I've gained 32 as of Wednesday and I thought that was good lol! My target weight gain was 40 though and I gained 2 lbs since 30 weeks so I think I'm on target now (unless I keep eating poutine for supper :haha:)


----------



## OmiOmen

Thanks, it is due on the 12th of April and I am still reading for it! It doesn't help that my back is hurting so much right now that work is the last thing on my mind.


----------



## CLH_X3

I don't want to gain anymore the 2 stone so really need to keep on my toes and watch what I eat! 

My oh just made us dinner, and he made me chicken breast, a small corn in the cob and asparagus .... 

He obv thinks I'm gettin to fat! Ha


----------



## CLH_X3

charbaby said:


> Pebbie mine are in the bathroom so I cant help but step on them when I am getting in the bath/shower :/

Mine are in the bathroom to! .... 

Last time after I have birth I never weighed til 2 weeks after I gave birth, I didn't want to be disappointed if I didn't lose that much after I have birth so gave myself a 2 week deadline ... 

Il do the same this time, don't want to be crying a few days after I give birth because I haven't lost much! Ha


----------



## passion4shoes

I only weigh myself at the gym and I have only been there once this month. Oops.

Any particular reason you don't use the raspberry tea char? I have never used it either but am curious.

What is your dissertation / thesis on omi? I can't imagine having to study. My brain is flakey.

Baby what is poutine?


----------



## pebbie1

I'm drinking raspberry leaf tea. I had it with my girl and I dilated from 2-8cm in half an hour! It was great :)

My scale is in the bathroom too but I'm managing to ignore it pretty well! 
CLH I'll wait till two weeks after birth and then I'll weigh myself again lol


----------



## passion4shoes

Two weeks? Wow. Think I will do it after 6. 

How much are you drinking pebbie?


----------



## Zfbaby

Hi,
So how does this tea work? 
What is it meant to do? is it dangerous at all?


----------



## passion4shoes

I think it is to strengthen your uterus muscle so the contractions work better and you dilate quicker. The health lady said to drink it after 34 weeks.

Doesn't do any harm to try I suppose. 

I am going to look into perineal massage and clary sage oil too.


----------



## OmiOmen

Not everyone should take it and I won't be because I fit into a few of the reasons you should't take it. 

It gives some information here about who is best to avoid it:
https://www.babycentre.co.uk/x545986/can-raspberry-leaf-tea-help-to-ease-labour


----------



## charbaby

passion4shoes said:


> I only weigh myself at the gym and I have only been there once this month. Oops.
> 
> Any particular reason you don't use the raspberry tea char? I have never used it either but am curious.
> 
> What is your dissertation / thesis on omi? I can't imagine having to study. My brain is flakey.
> 
> Baby what is poutine?

I can't stand raspberry :)


----------



## babyface15

Ooh almost there Omni!
I hope your back holds up until you've finished

How much were you drinking Pebbie?

Passion this is poutine :blush: I majorly craved it in the first trimester, and now my craving for it has returned the past week! lol

https://happyorhungry.files.wordpress.com/2012/05/poutine1.jpg


----------



## OmiOmen

I craved chips and cheese in the first trimester. Also egg bread (French toast) sandwich with chips (fries) and red Leicester cheese and ketchup inside. I normally don't eat it other than 2-3 days before I am due on when I get a bad craving for them but in the first trimester I wanted them loads. I have a feeling I will be spending a lot more time in the gym working off the effects of this pregnancy than I did last time. :blush:


----------



## charbaby

Chips and Cheese is my absolute Fav!!!! I love it could eat it everyday :)
The takeaway by me do it and I get it alot


----------



## pebbie1

Hmmmm I want chips and cheese now!
I'm drinking 2 cups a day and will increase at 34 weeks. It really did work with my girl. It trains your uterus muscles which make contracting more effective hence it shortens the dilating stage.


----------



## Zfbaby

My craving has been milk and chocolate milk especially. During the 1st tri I wanted mushroom soup all the time and I can't stand the stuff usually. 
I looked at the list too and I
Guess I can't take the tea either. Shame :(


----------



## OmiOmen

Mango was my second trimester craving. I am not really having a strong craving so far in the third trimester though. I am currently starting to feel sick and only able to eat very small meals. 

How come you can't take it? I shouldn't because of past c-section, possible one this time (if he doesn't turn) and probably shouldn't because of past BP issues in pregnancy and family history of ovarian cancer.


----------



## charbaby

Is there anything you ladies will be trying to induce labor once you get to your due dates?


----------



## OmiOmen

It will depend on how my 36 week scan goes for me and if he is head down or still breach. I will only be allowed to go to 41 weeks not 42 so I might start thinking about trying some of the old tricks at 39 weeks or so. I don't want an induction at 41 weeks because the drug can increase the risk of uterine rupture with a VBAC but I also want to avoid a repeat c-section if there is no valid reason for it.


----------



## Zfbaby

I'm guessing I shouldn't take it because I've had bleeding. I'm sure my Mw can tell me if it's ok though. I'll ask on Tuesday.
Anyone else got appts this coming week? I'm kinda looking forward to mine to see if baby has turned. I've had some strong pressure down there and some movement just under my boobs :blush: so I think something has changed for sure. 

I've been elbow deep in washing over the last few days and every time I think Im done I find more. I can't believe how much clothing we've actually bought.


----------



## CLH_X3

Zfbaby said:


> I'm guessing I shouldn't take it because I've had bleeding. I'm sure my Mw can tell me if it's ok though. I'll ask on Tuesday.
> Anyone else got appts this coming week? I'm kinda looking forward to mine to see if baby has turned. I've had some strong pressure down there and some movement just under my boobs :blush: so I think something has changed for sure.
> 
> I've been elbow deep in washing over the last few days and every time I think Im done I find more. I can't believe how much clothing we've actually bought.

Take a pic of some of the clothes n show us :)


----------



## Zfbaby

Will do, on the last few loads so once it's all ironed & hung back up I'll take some snaps :)


----------



## CLH_X3

Zfbaby said:


> Will do, on the last few loads so once it's all ironed & hung back up I'll take some snaps :)

Wooo! 

My mum bought this top for the baby, love it!


----------



## Zfbaby

[/ATTACH][/ATTACH][/ATTACH]

i had a few pics of my faves on my phone so heres just a couple. :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1303.jpg
File size: 42.9 KB
Views: 0









IMG_1306.jpg
File size: 39.8 KB
Views: 1









IMG_1310.jpg
File size: 37.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## CLH_X3

Awh I love the last 2 outfits!

Are those red converses in first pic?


----------



## Zfbaby

thanks. Yeah they are cons. Before we even knew for sure it was a boy id ordered the cons and 3 pairs of Ralph lauren boots from work. Dh thought I was mad but I just knew it was a boy :) The navy blue ones in the last pic are my fave.


----------



## Zfbaby

the monkey top is so cute btw, Very cool!


----------



## CLH_X3

Thanks! Awh bless.. 

My ohs bought a pair or Ralph Lauren shoes, pair of Tom boots and a pair of cons... 
Got a Ralph Lauren coat aswel, and a pair of super cute ted baker jeans! Got them for £1 at a nearly new sale


----------



## Zfbaby

Ted baker have the cutest stuff for boys. It's kinda annoying how all the shops are divided up 10% boys and 90% girls. Ted baker helps balance it out for me. Its easy to go crazy ;) I like next too.


----------



## OmiOmen

Zfbaby, I hope he has turned for you. My next appointment is in about a week and a half but his head is still at the top of my bump.

Great clothes. I love Ted Baker stuff, most of DS1's clothes are Ted Baker. We have bought fairly basic baby things though.


----------



## Zfbaby

Omi- Same here most of our baby vests and sleepsuits are just basic. I like, asda and sainsburys etc for those sorts of things as they seem to wash well and they have mittens built in on most of them. Plus the price is good considering how fast everyone keeps telling me they grow. 
It's strange I really can't tell what position baby is in. I've got ripples in the middle of my tum and pressure in my right hip no more lumps on both sides. :shrugs: find out soon though. 

What's everyone up to for Easter? Dh is working all day so it's a right off for me. Think I'll finish the washing ;)


----------



## charbaby

Happy Easter :) x
 



Attached Files:







happy easter.jpg
File size: 44.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## OmiOmen

I can see his head at the top when in a raised laying position. The rare time he is head down his back is clearly bigger at the top and the movements feel different. Yesterday I was not sure exactly what position he was in and I felt better and today he is breach and twisted again and my back kills. 

Wow. That is a lot of Easter eggs charbaby!

I got a 1KG and 30cm tall egg. :thumbup:


----------



## charbaby

I know tell me about it, joys of having a big family :)


----------



## passion4shoes

Lol char that is one seriously excited child!
Don't you love being a grown up and eating your eggs when you want? We ate ours ages ago and had to buy more. Yum.

Poutine looks like a northern thing. Chips and gravy - yum! Not sure about adding cheese to it though! 

If babies are still breech at the next scan do you have another scan later?

It is gorgeous weather here and OH is glued to the bloody Xbox (hate that damn thing!) 

Anybody else had horrendously sore hips are doing too much cleaning/ walking?


----------



## OmiOmen

It is funny because I have the sort of Easter egg I always dreamed of as a child but now I feel a bit intimidated by the size of it. Lol. 

If he is DS2 is breach at my 36 week scan the consultant will book me in for another c-section at my appointment afterwards but they do double check the day of the c-section to see if they have turned though. I'm not holding out much hope at this point since this is the second breach position in a row which often means it's not just by chance. :shrug: On the bright side his position is making my back and the top of my bump hurt so much I no longer care about a c-section and am ready to be full term already.

That is a shame he is not making the most of the nice weather. It is chilly here and we still have mounds of snow where it got really high. Although the roads and pavements cleared days ago.


----------



## charbaby

passion4shoes said:


> Lol char that is one seriously excited child!
> Don't you love being a grown up and eating your eggs when you want? We ate ours ages ago and had to buy more. Yum.
> 
> Poutine looks like a northern thing. Chips and gravy - yum! Not sure about adding cheese to it though!
> 
> If babies are still breech at the next scan do you have another scan later?
> 
> It is gorgeous weather here and OH is glued to the bloody Xbox (hate that damn thing!)
> 
> Anybody else had horrendously sore hips are doing too much cleaning/ walking?

That she was! lol
My hips tend to hurt during the night, I wake up with pain if I have been lying on one side for to long need to get up and walk about for a few minutes to make it stop x


----------



## pebbie1

Happy Easter everyone! Made even more special because it was my last day in work!! Yeah can't believe I'm off now till next year hahahahaa


----------



## CLH_X3

Wish I was off! I don't finish til 39 weeks!


----------



## passion4shoes

Wow CLH. that is hardcore. Yay to being off! 

Went for a lush walk on the beach but hips killing me so couldn't go to a friends leaving do tonight. Sitting in with a poorly DS and watching movies. Eating way too much chocolate!

Another bank holiday tomorrow!


----------



## CLH_X3

Is it weird ? Usually I would be munching the chocolate like no ones business but cuz we have so much I'm just not interested! And iv been eating eggs for the past week!


----------



## charbaby

Well ladies it's the 1st April today! Only 30 more days to go and we will be in our due date Month!!!! This pregnancy has gone so quick I can't believe it :) 

Congrats to all the ladies turning 33 weeks today!! 2 more days for me x


----------



## pebbie1

We can finally say we're due next month :)
Went swimming this morning at a big waterpark with my girl and now having bad backache lol. I feel like I'm 80 :)


----------



## babyface15

wow I missed a lot in a few days :) happy Easter everyone!! went out to my in laws for the weekend which was nice

I thought poutine was a Canadian thing. we put cheese curds in it mmm. its delicious right? I die for it haha

congrats on being finished work pebbie!!! wonderful news

i'm not having too much hip pain now just when I sleep on one side for too long. i'm not doing much walking either though because its still winter here


----------



## pebbie1

Thanks babyface. My backache actually got pretty bad including period pains. In a hot bath now to see if it goes away but I can still feel it pretty well :( Reckon I just overdid it in the pool?

When I look at my signature it says 50 days left. That sounds so much less than 7 weeks! Hahahaha


----------



## babyface15

oh hun that doesn't sound nice. Could it be your spd or is it something different?
I hope you're feeling better after a nice rest. :hugs:

I was going to ask you about the RLT
I had a strong cup last night then started getting period type pains. I don't know if they're related or if period type pains are the same as BH? Did you ever get anything like that?


----------



## pebbie1

You can get braxton hicks from it as your uterus will be contracting slightly to make the muscles stronger. That can feel like period pains. Was it really bad? If so then I'd wait another week or so before drinking it again.
I never had really bad pains or anything from it but I did have braxton hicks.


----------



## babyface15

Yeah I was wondering what BH felt like! 
It wasn't too bad, but it scared me a bit at first because I haven't felt those in about 8 months or so lol
But it was great practice for my hypnobirthing and relaxation techniques. Once I fully relaxed it went away. If my uterus is just getting ready then great! I will keep an eye on it though, thanks hun! :)


----------



## charbaby

I havent had braxton hicks, wondering if I will even get them as didn't with the other 2


----------



## Zfbaby

Hi all,
Congrats on finishing work pebbie, it's a nice feeling right? I love being able to sleep whenever I want. :) 
I can't believe my baby will be here next month! 43 days left to go, I hit 34wks tomorrow!


----------



## CLH_X3

charbaby said:


> I havent had braxton hicks, wondering if I will even get them as didn't with the other 2

Iv never had any either


----------



## charbaby

It's the after pains I am dreading had them bad with my 2nd and supposed to get worse with each baby!


----------



## OmiOmen

Congratulations on finishing work pebble.

I worked on my thesis for about 9 hours today and I finally have pretty much all the research done and now have a 2000 word plan done too. Now I know what needs doing I feel a bit less stressed but I will be very relived when it is finally all done and handed in!

Anyone else feel like their due date has sneaked up on them and will be here soon?


----------



## pebbie1

Well done Omi! Bet you're relieved to have that done :)
I'm freaking out a bit at how quick it's going! It's good though :)

Char, what do the after pains feel like? I didn't have any with Marielle bit heard its more common and worse in additional pregnancies. So I'm dreading that a bit. And what so you do to make it better? Stock up on painkillers?


----------



## Zfbaby

Pebbie- are you feeling better after your swimming pain? 

Yes I was just saying to dh how I'm full term in 3 weeks!! It feels like there's lots to get done but at the same time not much. 
Is everyone packed and ready to go? I've just got to find something to deliver in and stock up on pants. 
Are you ladies bfing? I'm hoping to so I haven't bought any bottles or anything . Do you think I should just in case?


----------



## charbaby

pebbie1 said:


> Well done Omi! Bet you're relieved to have that done :)
> I'm freaking out a bit at how quick it's going! It's good though :)
> 
> Char, what do the after pains feel like? I didn't have any with Marielle bit heard its more common and worse in additional pregnancies. So I'm dreading that a bit. And what so you do to make it better? Stock up on painkillers?

I never had them with my first but they were bad with 2nd, They started the day after I had her and they were like contractions all over again! Yes best thing to do is get loads of pain killers x


----------



## pebbie1

Zfbaby no still hurting and lots of braxton hicks as well. Seeing the consultant tomorrow anyways so I'll see how I feel then.
I've still not packed but will get everything done this week though. 

Oh dear Char. I'm not looking forward to possibly getting those pains. How long do they last for?


----------



## babyface15

sorry to hear your still feeling them pebbie, though its great you have your consultant appt tomorrow. let us know how you are

zfbaby wow 34 weeks :) 

omni congrats on your progress. yes I feel like my due date is sneaking up on me big time! I was all teary today for no reason and I have a big urge to stop working sooner than I had planned! 

char, never knew about after pains!


----------



## passion4shoes

I don't remember after pains with DS. I will get through them with paracetemol and thinking that each pain is making my uterus shrink and therefore getting rid of my flaccid bump! 

I had my first BH after a long walk on Saturday. Tummy went really tight all over and changed shape. Only about 30 seconds but was fairly breath taking. OH freaked out when I explained my body was practicing for labour. He thinks I can't get any bigger and will give birth soon. I am really not that big and bubs is still changing position constantly.

First proper day of the holidays and I am up at alf five!

What's everyone's plans for entertaining the young ones this holiday? Are we packing hospital bags today?

Good luck with the consultant pebbie x


----------



## OmiOmen

I still don't have anything packed or sorted at all. :nope:

Zfbaby, I'll be breastfeeding again.


----------



## pebbie1

Morning ladies. I'll be going to Boots after my consultant appointment an get the little bits and bobs I need for my hospital bag. I'm starting to get a niggling feeling when looking around the house so I think I might start nesting soon lol!


----------



## charbaby

Pebbie they lasted about 3-4 days :/ 
Passion they don't happen with first pregnancy but the ones that follow get worse.
Babyface You should be fine as your first :) 

Hope everyone is well today. 
Good luck at appointment pebbie hope all goes well. 
I have another week till I see midwife, Think I will be having bloods taken then, not looking forward to that :(


----------



## charbaby

zf baby.
I totally agree with what you wrote on that April fools thread, I think the ladies who are writing most of the replies don't understand what it is like to lttc!! Some of their replies are so insensitive and to be honest complete bullshit!


----------



## Little Ducky

Morning everyone, how are you all after the long easter weekend?
My sickness seems to have returned :( 32 weeks today for me, so I'm a fair bit behind some of you. 
I have NO idea how he is going to fit in there in 8 weeks time... there hardly seems to be the room for him now!


----------



## charbaby

Little Ducky said:


> Morning everyone, how are you all after the long easter weekend?
> My sickness seems to have returned :( 32 weeks today for me, so I'm a fair bit behind some of you.
> I have NO idea how he is going to fit in there in 8 weeks time... there hardly seems to be the room for him now!

It feels like my little lady has no more room to grow aswel! Everytime she moves it is so uncomfortable now :/
7 weeks and 1 day for me x


----------



## babyface15

phew good to hear I shouldn't get them :) i'm feeling good today thanks! what's this April fools thread?

congrats on being 32 Weeks little ducky !!! :D

zfbaby I plan to bf and I won't be bringing bottles or formula just in case. from what I've been told if you really want to then you shouldn't BC having these readily available can make it easier to give up if things are tough. you'll always be able to pick up those things if needed after

my baby is running out of space too!! seems like he or she is trying to break through sometimes lol


----------



## CLH_X3

I'm bottle feeding, Il bf to give the colostrum but once I'm home il be using a bottle, already bought it all, I may buy a cheap pump though and express for a little bit... 

I never had many after pains with faith, I had some what felt like straight after I gave birth so i expect them to be a lot worse this time!


----------



## passion4shoes

I am going to have to have a nosey at this thread too!

Where is my nesting instinct???


----------



## babyface15

I don't know passion I wish mine would show up too. I have so many cleaning, unpacking etc projects to take on but I just can't find the bother


----------



## Zfbaby

Char- yeah I wasn't going to post on it after another poster seemed to be pitching for a battle but I got so annoyed I just had to say something and I agreed with what you said. I think some of the ladies are trying to turn it into a competition or maybe in a bizarre way feel left out if they weren't ltttc. Lol!! It's just a reality that you can't understand the complexities of ltttc if you haven't been there or know someone closely that has. My step mil had 12 pregnancies only one resulted in a healthy baby and four in still births, despite our struggle I'd never presume to put us in the same boat I can't possibly fully understand. 

Anywho, had my 34 wks appt today, two midwives tried to work out what position baby was in and they aren't sure lol. They also put me on a monitor as I haven't been feeling him move as often. I was on it for an hour and felt 2 small shifts near my hip. HB was great and monitor could sense baby moving but I couldn't do they've concluded he's in a really awkward position and maybe kicking towards the back. Other than that all seems good.
The car seat arrived this morning so dh has put the pram together an I've had a little push around the kitchen :) I put my changing bag on the handles and a blanket in there to get the full effect :)


----------



## charbaby

The April fools thread is about people posting as a joke they are pregnant and asking does it affend you, I personally think its a stupid thing to do as un fair on the ladies lttc but theres alot of ladies on there who just don't understand what it means to be a lttcer!
I'm glad you wrote bk zfbaby as it seems to be more ladies who think its a big joke than not x


----------



## charbaby

Just been back on that thread and yet another lady disagreeing I really don't understand how they can when they haven't been in that situation them selfs, My struggle was know where near as bad as alot of ladies on bnb but for me it was bad so how they can comment when they know nothing really does make me angry!


----------



## pebbie1

I agree with you Char and Zfbaby. My sister was ltttc and it never worked out and she can't have a second. She started crying when I told her I was pregnant with my second as she was really upset. So I don't think people should be joking about it.

I saw my consultant and had a nervous breakdown. Embarrassing!!! I have felt my
Bp go up and down again over the last two days and when they took it it was 142/80 and that set me off. I'm just really worried and I'm quite sick of not knowing how things are going to go and I can't stand it when I can't control things. So with the pregnancy being so close to its end, it's starting to freak me out :(
I'll get over it :)


----------



## OmiOmen

I'm sorry Pebble. It is really tough when your BP is up and down and you don't know what is going on. 

I have never gone through LTTTC, I have got pregnant in the first month of trying 4 times now but I can see why it is cruel. In my first pregnancy I went to my 12 week scan and found out I had a MMC and had to go back a week later to confirm it and then I tried waiting a couple of weeks for it to happen naturally before having a D&C in the end. My second pregnancy was coming near the end of the first trimester when I had a natural MC. For a while I was very emotional and genuinely suffering from depression and finding out someone was pregnant seemed devastating. Now I would never say a woman should be judged or made to feel bad for announcing she is pregnant even when it does upset those LTTTC or who have had MC's but joking about it does just seem cruel to me. It is also cruel telling family and friends your pregnant when your not when they may be very happy about it only to feel upset to find out it is not true. Plus it just seems really immature. :shrug:


----------



## Zfbaby

pebbie1 said:


> I agree with you Char and Zfbaby. My sister was ltttc and it never worked out and she can't have a second. She started crying when I told her I was pregnant with my second as she was really upset. So I don't think people should be joking about it.
> 
> I saw my consultant and had a nervous breakdown. Embarrassing!!! I have felt my
> Bp go up and down again over the last two days and when they took it it was 142/80 and that set me off. I'm just really worried and I'm quite sick of not knowing how things are going to go and I can't stand it when I can't control things. So with the pregnancy being so close to its end, it's starting to freak me out :(
> I'll get over it :)

:( I'm sorry you had such a bad appt. so they haven't given you any indication of what will happen next? The limbo must be driving you nuts! 

I'd made quite a few friends on bnb through the ltttc forums and when I found out I was pregnant it was such a mixed bag. I was over the mood for us and gutted for them all at the same time especially as one of the girls was testing on the same day as me. I cried for her as I felt so bad. Unfortunately only one of the ladies has kept in touch the others found it too hard to hear anything about my pg so I let them go to save them having to watch me. Very hard. Happily I've heard through the grape vine that one of the ladies is in first tri now though :) 
Char- think I'll avoid the thread now. 
Just sitting staring at my pram :) can't believe I actually own a pram!!!! Dh keeps asking if I'm
ready to pack it away but I dont think I am.


----------



## passion4shoes

I was really shocked by what some of the ladies were saying. It is totally immature and really inconsiderate. 

One of my friends burst into tears when I told her I was pregnant - she guessed and I confirmed over a texting conversation. Was the best way to tell her so she didn't have to pretend to be happy. What an awful 'joke' for someone to play. 

It is probably good you broke down in front of him, at least he could see how upsetting this all is for you.

I am going to write a plan of things to do this week. Otherwise I end up sitting on bloody baby forms all day! You can be my motivation baby face.

Zf- I can imagine you pushing the pram about the house with a teddy in it! My OH would think I was mental!


----------



## Zfbaby

He he! There is a teddy in there!! :rofl:


----------



## babyface15

blah I just read through the thread too. I think a lot of ladies are being really insensitive and sometimes nasty. This is a ttc thread after all and I think we should be supporting each other not trying to start arguments or saying that one persons or group of peoples emotions are not valid! Some people just have no sense of empathy :hugs:


----------



## babyface15

Pebbie sorry you had a bad appt, it must be scary not knowing about your bp :hugs:
did they say what could have caused the bhs?

I'm sorry to hear about all your struggles girls, it makes these Los inside you all the more special!

zfbaby you're adorable!

passion as soon as I get something done I'll let you know so you can feel guilty and get to your list ;) wonder who will start their lists first!


----------



## pebbie1

Thanks ladies! I'm just a control freak and its now freaking me out that I have got no control at all over what's going to happen. If all goes well they'll let me go as far as possible to give my body a chance to start things normally. So fingers crossed! After being induced with nr1 I guess I just really want to experience going into normal labour at home and stuff. But we'll see :)

That thread is so bad and some replies really annoy me so much! Some people just ha e everything always go perfect for them and then expect other people to feel the same. I just don't get why you need to put a fake message like that on Facebook. I just dont get the joke. My friends husband wrote happy birthday on her Facebook wall and that was funny as its not her birthday till the 5th but loads of people replied saying happy birthday. Now THAT is funny :)


----------



## passion4shoes

Lol zf!! You didn't have a cloth nappy on it too did you? I'm just seeing how extreme your mentalness went! Lol x

I am getting sick of eating chocolate. Bloody easter!


----------



## babyface15

good morning ladies how is everyone feeling?

haha passion I'm getting sick of chocolate too

I'm taking the day off work today :D love it!!!


----------



## Zfbaby

passion4shoes said:


> Lol zf!! You didn't have a cloth nappy on it too did you? I'm just seeing how extreme your mentalness went! Lol x
> 
> I am getting sick of eating chocolate. Bloody easter!

No but what a good idea ;) 
Actually teddy was in there to help us work out how to use the bloody thing. It's really kinda complicated if you've never used one before. Dh was using some rather choice words on the car seat. It was hilarious he even turned it upside down with "baby" in it. I've packed it away now jut waiting for carrycot to be delivered.


----------



## charbaby

ZFBaby I am going to stay away from the thread to as it made me really angry yesterday at what some people put! I really don't no what they must be thinking!
Pebbie sorry to hear sending you lots of :hugs: 
x


----------



## charbaby

I'm a honeydew!!!!!!!!!!! :)


----------



## babyface15

ooh congrats char!!! I never noticed mine changed on monday then either 
:happydance:

girls I'm feeling so happy & excited today! it feels so amazing to not be at work!!!!!! :D


----------



## Zfbaby

Char- yay for honeydews. Only one left after that! 
We were in the supermarket yesterday and I picked up a honeydew. Suddenly started to feel quite sick when I thought of labour :) dh then decided to pick up the watermelon. I nearly threw it at him :rofl:


----------



## passion4shoes

My OH looked scared when I showed him the water melon! His exact words were, 'you're fucked. That as to come out of your vagina'. Bless him, he looked worried for me! Lol

I need to get my friend to show me how to work the pram. They are so complicated.

Btw, little lamb are doing size 1 and size 2 complete 2part nappy for £5 each. It's normally £17.50 for one. Well worth getting to try them out.

https://www.littlelambnappies.com/front-page/gbp/bsos-cost-price-trial-pack


----------



## OmiOmen

I remember when DS1 came home from the hospital DH couldn't work out the car seat. :haha:

I didn't like little lamb when I tried them with DS1, I know every baby is different but it put me off them a bit. Saying that the little lamb wraps look pretty good around the leg area. I love the look of my totsbots flexitots for a night nappy and am keen to buy some totsbots stretchies for a night too. I am happy that their size one now starts at 6lbs too. It really looks like totsbots 2 part nappies have improved a lot over the past few years. I have more pretty AIO's and pockets for daytime use though. I still have more to buy but I am happy with how my nappy draw is looking so far.


----------



## Zfbaby

Softbums are pack in stock at nikis diapers and softbums official site btw :)


----------



## Zfbaby

Oh my god I think dh has gone mental! He's just asked me if I want to go to London to see a rock band?! I've just had to point out that baby will be here and I'll be bfing? his answer? BRING THE BABY!!!!! :shrug: wth


----------



## charbaby

Morning all, 
How is everyone doing?
Getting so excited about seeing peoples birth stories on this thread in the coming weeks! 
Easter hols nearly over the kids will be happy to go back think there starting to get board of it now. 
Midwife next week can't wait to check on everything and see how I am measuring :)


----------



## OmiOmen

It is odd to think there will be birth announcements on here soon. I think I will probably be one of the last since I am due at the very end of May.

I have another midwife appointment next week too. She left it 3 weeks rather than 2 this time so I am not sure when I will see her after that since I have a scan and consultant appointment at 36 weeks. 

My thesis will have to be in by Thursday so after that I can finally start to think about buying baby stuff and getting a long awaited haircut.


----------



## Zfbaby

Oooh wonder who will be first?
All good here today had to get up early thanks to a delivery at 6:30!!!!! But I'm going to have a well deserved nap once I've finished watching last nights obem!


----------



## CLH_X3

I think pebble will be first to give birth .... 

My oh started talking last night that he wants to get the crib down from the lift etc and set it up .... I was like okkkkk! Haven't even thought of that! Lol


----------



## pebbie1

Hello!
It's weird thinking we'll all be giving birth in the next few weeks. I said to my hubby two days ago: next month there'll be 4 of us! MAD!!! 
Hubby is in France for work this week and I think Marielle is not liking it! She's been so cheeky. So I dropped her off at nursery this afternoon and then went out to get myself a brand new big changing bag! Thought I'd deserved it hahahaha. But then ended up buying Marielle some new Clarks Doodle shoes. I just can't help myself lol :)


----------



## CLH_X3

first pic 30 weeks and 2 days 
second pic 32 week 3 days ...

the first pic im carrying so much lower.... so weird to see how my bump has completly changed shape


----------



## Little Ducky

CHL I thought your two pics were the other way around at first! Lovely bump though, very jealous!

I should think I'll be heading up the rear with Omi in terms of birth stories on here, as im due right at the end of May too. Having said that, Ive had the cot out and the nursery done for ages LOL. First time parents and all that :D Still lots to get though.

I had my midwife appointment yesterday, she's leaving and someone new is starting in May, so until then its a temp :( Just managed to get signed up for my anti natal class though, and also for a breast feeding class. Midwife said Little Duck is head down so thats good, I hope he stays that way!
Has anyone else bought a birthing ball to bounce on? I've just bought one, think it might come in handy during labour too.


----------



## pebbie1

CLH looks like bubs has moved head down and the bum is up higher now? When are you seeing the midwife again? Would be interesting to see what position baby is in.

Ducky are you doing a hospital tour as well? It's good to see everything before.
I've got a fitness ball which is basically the same but it's in the loft. I'll get hubby to take it down when he goes up to put the winter clothes away :)
X


----------



## CLH_X3

I think it looks so weird, how different, one bump is much lower...

Well i had a 3D scan at 30 weeks and 5 days something (Again, as they made a mistake on the DVD of my prev one) and i was confirmed head down.... so head was defo down in the first pic... 

I have a funny feeling hes now breach and its his head thats made my bump so high... I feel a lot of movement going side to side but its like a solid ball (e.g. either head or butt!) and my guess is its the head now..!! 

I have a birthing ball (Exercise ball) that I had from last time! Im sure I seen it under the stairs the other week, might have to fish it out and sit on it! ... 
My next app isnt until 34 weeks! ...so not next week but the week after on the Monday or something so il see what the midwife says then! .. 

Also excuse the first pic, these pics wasnt meant to comer on here and i have no bottoms on! Haha ... but its so diff i wanted to share!


----------



## pebbie1

Yeah I can feel babies bum, but it's always sort of in the same place at the top if my bump. Hope he hasn't turned breech for you now!

Don't worry about the pic! It's how I would like to walk around all day long!!! Plus I didn't even notice as I was looking at your bump ;)


----------



## OmiOmen

Great bum CLH, it looks really neat. I am already bigger than I was full term last time. I hope he isn't breach for you.

I can feel DS2's head at the top of my bump, I can sometimes see it too which really scares DH. It hurts so much, like the top of my bump is tearing apart but that happened with DS1 who was breach too and I was told then that can be normal.


----------



## charbaby

CLH your bump pics are crazy, they look so different. Mine just gets bigger and bigger lol

Hope everyone is well today :)
My hips are really hurting at night time. I think it must be the weight when I lie on one side for to long :/


----------



## CLH_X3

Anyone fancy getting a tape measure and measuring there bump the whole way around so we can compare size ? pictures are good but i thought if we can measure it then others can see if our bumps is smaller/Bigger etc! ...

Il do mine tonight when i get in ........... working at the moment 

As a rule (so everyone is measuring in the same place and not further up/down) measure around and make sure the tape measure goes across your belly button! ...


----------



## charbaby

CLH_X3 said:


> Anyone fancy getting a tape measure and measuring there bump the whole way around so we can compare size ? pictures are good but i thought if we can measure it then others can see if our bumps is smaller/Bigger etc! ...
> 
> Il do mine tonight when i get in ........... working at the moment
> 
> As a rule (so everyone is measuring in the same place and not further up/down) measure around and make sure the tape measure goes across your belly button! ...

I was 42cm on my due date with my first, Never measured with 2nd as she came early, I am already measuring 45cm now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Just editing this as realised I put 42cm LOL! I wish :haha:
42 inches! was what I ment and 45 inches now x


----------



## charbaby

Bet I am the biggest :/


----------



## passion4shoes

Oh good idea. I will dig the tape measure out later. 

I can feel bubs' head moving side to side above my pubic bone. I think I will give birth to a long legged giraffe. The distance from the butt sticking up and the feet pushing out is quite amazing.

Bubs is so much lower than DS. 

DS turned 14 yesterday. We went to Taunton racecourse and had £20 each to bet on the horses. My dad made £150!! Just by choosing names he liked. Lol. Was a great day out.

What concert was it zf? I would happily take bubs to a music festival.


----------



## CLH_X3

I wish I had a tape measure on me now! .. I want to measure myself! 
I never done it with my daughter so I dont have a clue to compare! ... 

Do you think your get much bigger char?

About 3 people in my work have said im not that big for nearly 33 weeks ... 
At my last app i was measuring 1 week ahead and people said i was big then :S 
I wonder if Im back to what it should be instead of a week ahead! .. 

Anyone got anything else they NEED to buy? My OH said the other day about buying a new bedding set for the swinging crib in our room that he will be using for the forst 5-6 months, i told him there was no point as it wasnt used loads and the one we had for our daughter was a lemon colour from mamas and papas (zeddy and parsnip range) so just to use it again, the blanket hardly got used as she kicked it off and i switched to a sleeping bag and i now have 3-4 of them in size 0-6m! And its only a bumper and bottom sheet ur payng for then! .. 

Iv gone through some of the clothes that i got given second hand and i bought a bundle or two of ebay for like £5, i now have a massive bag full of stuff i dont want/like! Think il ebay it all!


----------



## Zfbaby

Char it's a festival of sorts with punk and rock bands. The band he's most interested in is a band called rise against. Tbh I'd love to go but I really wouldn't want to take the baby they can get quite rough. 

Clh- still need a couple of items for my hospital bag and we haven't actually bought a crib/cot yet as baby will be in our room in Moses basket for a bit. I've got a couple of "might be nice to have" items in mind too but nothing that won't save if I don't get around to it.
I'm feeling tired today thanks to dh snoring all night and he seems to have a touch of food poisoning which meant he was up and down all night too. :( 
On the bright side the nice asda man came this morning with my monthly shop and even put it away for me :)

Char- you're not the biggest :( think I am, I'm 47inches at 34wks. I'm Putting it down to the fact that I wasn't exactly skinny to start with though so I'm not going to beat myself up too much


----------



## pebbie1

Is that standing up or lying down? Lying down I'm 33cm as that's what they measured in hospital. It'll be more if I stand up but can't find a tape measure! Lol


----------



## charbaby

CLH_X3 said:


> I wish I had a tape measure on me now! .. I want to measure myself!
> I never done it with my daughter so I dont have a clue to compare! ...
> 
> Do you think your get much bigger char?
> 
> About 3 people in my work have said im not that big for nearly 33 weeks ...
> At my last app i was measuring 1 week ahead and people said i was big then :S
> I wonder if Im back to what it should be instead of a week ahead! ..
> 
> Anyone got anything else they NEED to buy? My OH said the other day about buying a new bedding set for the swinging crib in our room that he will be using for the forst 5-6 months, i told him there was no point as it wasnt used loads and the one we had for our daughter was a lemon colour from mamas and papas (zeddy and parsnip range) so just to use it again, the blanket hardly got used as she kicked it off and i switched to a sleeping bag and i now have 3-4 of them in size 0-6m! And its only a bumper and bottom sheet ur payng for then! ..
> 
> Iv gone through some of the clothes that i got given second hand and i bought a bundle or two of ebay for like £5, i now have a massive bag full of stuff i dont want/like! Think il ebay it all!

I think I will as still another 6 weeks of growing to be done! I been measuring a week over since 28 weeks. Some people say I am huge others say Oh your not that big really, So I never know what to fink. I know this girl who is 29 weeks and she is bigger than me so makes me feel a little better LOL x


----------



## charbaby

Zfbaby said:


> Char it's a festival of sorts with punk and rock bands. The band he's most interested in is a band called rise against. Tbh I'd love to go but I really wouldn't want to take the baby they can get quite rough.
> 
> Clh- still need a couple of items for my hospital bag and we haven't actually bought a crib/cot yet as baby will be in our room in Moses basket for a bit. I've got a couple of "might be nice to have" items in mind too but nothing that won't save if I don't get around to it.
> I'm feeling tired today thanks to dh snoring all night and he seems to have a touch of food poisoning which meant he was up and down all night too. :(
> On the bright side the nice asda man came this morning with my monthly shop and even put it away for me :)
> 
> Char- you're not the biggest :( think I am, I'm 47inches at 34wks. I'm Putting it down to the fact that I wasn't exactly skinny to start with though so I'm not going to beat myself up too much

Yeah I didnt think about that, the ladies who are naturally smaller are going to be smaller now i would imagine. I was a size 12 and about 10 n half stone when got pregnant x


----------



## charbaby

pebbie1 said:


> Is that standing up or lying down? Lying down I'm 33cm as that's what they measured in hospital. It'll be more if I stand up but can't find a tape measure! Lol

I done mine standing up and its going all around your middle, do it in inches it's smaller number :haha: x


----------



## pebbie1

Hahahahahaha! Ok I'll try and find a tape measure


----------



## pebbie1

I'm 46 inches! Have had lots of stretching pains so think baby is going through a last growth spurt?


----------



## OmiOmen

I really wish I had not done that, mine is 44 inches and I was a small UK10 pre-pregnancy.

I have everything left to buy. We still only have half the nappies and clothes we need. I am not sure we will buy much more in newborns size in case it doesn't get used. DS1 was 6lbs 14oz so newborn got enough use but I keep thinking DS2 is going to be massive.


----------



## CLH_X3

So far then....

*Zfbaby &#8211; 47 Inches (Size ... pre preg) 
Pebble &#8211; 46 Inches (Size ... Pre Preg)
Char &#8211; 45 Inchs (Size 12 pre preg)
Omi &#8211; 44 Inches (size 10 pre preg)
Clh &#8211; NEEDS TO FINISH WORK! Lol *

Are you doing your size on top or bottom ? I was a size 12 bottoms pre preg but 8/10 on top, I have wide hips, semi flat stomach kind of figure so thats why theres so much difference! ... 

Omi &#8211; I bet hes not massive, Faith was 8lbs 1oz and i got some good use out of Newborn! ... Im hoping this one is smaller though as I have;

*New baby/Newborn/First Size*
Vests &#8211; 21 
Sleepsuits &#8211; 12 
Tops &#8211; 4
Bottoms &#8211; 3 

*Up to 1 Month*
Vests &#8211; 4
Sleepsuits &#8211; 9
Tops &#8211; 5
Bottoms &#8211; 1
Rompers &#8211; 4

*0-3 Months *
Vests &#8211; 13 
Sleepsuits &#8211; 15 
Tops &#8211; 4
Bottoms &#8211; 3
Rompers &#8211; 2

*3-6 Months *
Vests &#8211; 11
Sleepsuits &#8211; 6 
Tops &#8211; 12
Bottoms - 2
Cardis &#8211; 2 
Swimwear &#8211; 1

Pretty sure my MIL gave me another pack of newborn vests aswel which i need to take back and either get 6-9 or money on a card as i already have loads of newborn ones 

How much has everyone else got roughly ? 

ZFbaby &#8211; I haven&#8217;t even got my bag down from the attic!! For me or baby! LOL... And all i have bought for it is a pack of maternity towels! My OH said he would get it down from the attic within the next two weeks ...


----------



## pebbie1

Zfbaby  47 Inches (Size ... pre preg) 
Pebble  46 Inches (Size 12 Pre Preg)
Char  45 Inchs (Size 12 pre preg)
Omi  44 Inches (size 10 pre preg)
Clh  NEEDS TO FINISH WORK! Lol 

Updated my pre pregnancy size. I'm now in a size 14 maternity clothes.


----------



## Zfbaby

Zfbaby  47 Inches (Size 16 pre preg) 
Pebble  46 Inches (Size 12 Pre Preg)
Char  45 Inchs (Size 12 pre preg)
Omi  44 Inches (size 10 pre preg)
Clh  NEEDS TO FINISH WORK! Lol


----------



## Zfbaby

Yeah looks like i was the biggest pre-pregnancy so thats ok. I dint actually seem to have put much weight on other than my bump as most of my stuff still fits other than around the middle lol. I have just bought the most comfy maternity trousers ever from newlook though. Super soft and lightweight. I was getting them for my hospital bag but now I may never take them off. :) 
How many bags are we all taking to the hospital? I have a hold all with my stuff in it, my changing bag which I've also put baby bits in and a
Small rucksack for dh with stuff for him. I'm not sure what sort of quantities of everything we will need? 

I get confused with all ye different sizings. I thought newborn, first size and up to 1mnth was all the same size ???? 
I'm hoping that baby will be smaller than originally thought as every other midwife has been measuring me bang on its just my usual midwife that measures me ahead and apparently she's always extra generous with measuring. Fingers crossed he won't be as big as dh and go straight into 0-3. I have loads of vests and sleepsuits in a mix of newborn and first size.


----------



## OmiOmen

I was a 8-10 on top and bottom but went up to a 10 just before getting pregnant. However my chest was bigger that those sizes so it was always a bit of an issue finding the right style of top to fit. I am not a size 12 maternity and I am really filling that size out now. 

DH was looking at where to buy tiny baby clothes so he could go out after the birth and get them, I have told him that I don't think we will need to this time because I get the feeling he is going to be bigger than DS1 was.

Well, we have not really started buying yet, just bought stuff when on offer or if we saw something we love. I'm not getting outfits since we have so many left from DS1 we can re-use, some of which he never got around to wearing. We also have plenty of rompers from DS1 too so I don't want to go crazy with them either. I need to see what I do and don't want to re-use before buying more I guess. 

Size newborn and up to 1 month

1x fleece sleep suit
3x rompers
2x sleep-suits
1x footless suit (soft outfit)
3x PJ's/lounge wear
3x hats
0-3 months

1x warm sleep suit
1x Jacket
1x T-shirt
8x Bodysuits
1x Romper
4x Footless sleep-suits
2x Sleep-suits
1x Hat
Cloth nappies

10x newborn nappies
3x Size 0 wraps
5x Size one (two-part) nappies
21x AIO's/snap-in's/pockets

Other than that all we have got is 2 blankets. I think we will really start buying in a week or two. :shrug:


----------



## OmiOmen

Zfbaby, if I get a VBAC I'll take 1 bag and have a second at home that DH can get should I need to stay in afterwards. If I need a repeat c-section I'll take the changing bag with the things for DS2 and my bag (which is a good size) for me. DH asked me today if I wanted a suitcase he had seen on offer but I said no because we took far too much last time and I'm not doing that again.


----------



## CLH_X3

Zfbaby said:


> Yeah looks like i was the biggest pre-pregnancy so thats ok. I dint actually seem to have put much weight on other than my bump as most of my stuff still fits other than around the middle lol. I have just bought the most comfy maternity trousers ever from newlook though. Super soft and lightweight. I was getting them for my hospital bag but now I may never take them off. :)
> How many bags are we all taking to the hospital? I have a hold all with my stuff in it, my changing bag which I've also put baby bits in and a
> Small rucksack for dh with stuff for him. I'm not sure what sort of quantities of everything we will need?
> 
> I get confused with all ye different sizings. I thought newborn, first size and up to 1mnth was all the same size ????
> I'm hoping that baby will be smaller than originally thought as every other midwife has been measuring me bang on its just my usual midwife that measures me ahead and apparently she's always extra generous with measuring. Fingers crossed he won't be as big as dh and go straight into 0-3. I have loads of vests and sleepsuits in a mix of newborn and first size.

How much have you gained if you dont mind me asking?

Im living in leggings! .... Wearing normal size 14's though at the moment! need to go over the bump kinda! 

Iv put my newborn and first size into the same pile as there mostly the same, I put up to 1 months in a seperate pile as they a little bit bigger then newborn :) 

I think i have about 6 blankets ... so dont need more of them .. 

Also i will be taking 1 small holdal size bag for me and the same for baby as its got to fit a pack of nappies etc in! 

Il probs take 4-5 vests, 4-5 sleepsuits/rompers/pj things
couple of hats, 1 blanket, 1 pack of nappies, and not sure what else for baby


----------



## Zfbaby

Im not exactly sure as I haven't weighed in a while but I think it's maybe a stone? Up until 20 odd weeks I'd not gone up at all as I was actually still losing weight. As I got bigger in the bump I stopped bothering to weigh as I eat fairly healthily and figure it's all part of it. Pretty laid back about my weight really as I've always been bigger anyway. 

I've packed...
For baby:
10 nappies
3 vests
3 sleepsuits in newborn 
1x nb hat, 
swaddle pod, 
receiving blanket, 
changing pad, 
wipes, 
cotton balls, 
rash cream and a teddy. 

For me:
2 x pj bottoms
1 dressing gown lightweight
Slippers
Socks
Going home outfit
Toiletries
Makeup bag-inc hairbrush etc
10x may pads
1 box of breast pads
1x bath towel
1xhair towel

For dh:
Snack bag
Energy drinks for him
Small bottle of squash and straws for me 
T-shirt
Pants and socks
Camera
Change
And phone chargers 
I've put toiletries for him in my bag too as hell forget. 

Think that's it just hve to add bottled frozen water, spray bottle, nightie and pants before its done


----------



## Zfbaby

Oh yeah an I have a seperate bag with extra pjs, pants and 0-3 baby clothes if they are needed.


----------



## pebbie1

I have everything packed in 1 large gym bag so we have 1 bag.
It's rediculous how many clothes I have! I got all the neutral stuff from Marielle and then friends of ours gave us even more so I'm not even washing everything as some stuff will go straight back into the loft. Think I've got about 14 hats as well. Waaaaaaaaaay too much :)


----------



## OmiOmen

Lol. For some reason I ended up with loads of hats last time. This time I got 2 newborn sized ones with a outfit set, 1 0-3 hat that came with a 2 pack of sleep-suits and then we bought a 'boobie beanie' (I'll be BF'ing) because I thought it was too funny to resist.


----------



## charbaby

I think I have way to much stuff to even remember whats, what lol.
I have packed a bag for baby and a bag for me just incase I don't get my home birth, Sometimes I get worried when I think about having her at home so still might chicken out last minute and go into hospital x


----------



## Zfbaby

charbaby said:


> I think I have way to much stuff to even remember whats, what lol.
> I have packed a bag for baby and a bag for me just incase I don't get my home birth, Sometimes I get worried when I think about having her at home so still might chicken out last minute and go into hospital x

I think having her at home is a very brave choice :) I'm far to much of a worry wart. I need a hospital full of drs or I'd freak out!


----------



## charbaby

Zfbaby said:


> charbaby said:
> 
> 
> I think I have way to much stuff to even remember whats, what lol.
> I have packed a bag for baby and a bag for me just incase I don't get my home birth, Sometimes I get worried when I think about having her at home so still might chicken out last minute and go into hospital x
> 
> I think having her at home is a very brave choice :) I'm far to much of a worry wart. I need a hospital full of drs or I'd freak out!Click to expand...

In my town we don't have a hospital for babies just a birthing center so the midwife said to me having her at birthing center will be same as having her at home because there are no doctors there. If I wanted to go to the next town and have her I could but they wouldn't refer me there as I am low risk and it's only ment for high risk pregnancies, So i decided having her at home would be just as safe, I really don't want to have to go to the next town, If it was still the same as when I had my other 2 then I would prob be going to my own hospital. Plus my best friend had her baby at home last June and I was her birthing partner and it was amazing so relaxed and stuff x


----------



## CLH_X3

Zfbaby &#8211; 47 Inches (Size 16 pre preg) 34+3
Pebble &#8211; 46 Inches (Size 12 Pre Preg) 33+3
Char &#8211; 45 Inchs (Size 12 pre preg) 33+2
Omi &#8211; 44 Inches (size 10 pre preg) 32+1
ClH - 43 Inches (size 10 pre preg) 32+6


----------



## charbaby

CLH_X3 said:


> Zfbaby  47 Inches (Size 16 pre preg)
> Pebble  46 Inches (Size 12 Pre Preg)
> Char  45 Inchs (Size 12 pre preg)
> Omi  44 Inches (size 10 pre preg)
> ClH - 43 Inches (size 10 pre preg)

You should add the weeks/days as well as some are a few weeks difference between them x


----------



## charbaby

My back has been killing all day and is getting worse! Think it's got to be one of the worse things :/


----------



## OmiOmen

I didn't think of that. I am only just at the end of May!


----------



## Zfbaby

Our town only has a birthing center as well so we have to go to bath which is roughly 30 mins away. We had such good care there throughout our fertility treatment so I don't mind. 
That's true char I'm 34 weeks now so I think I'm due first?! That could also be why I'm
Bigger. :) I like that theory


----------



## Zfbaby

I'm seriously getting sick of the main forum. There's so many people just out to start a fight it's insane. One poster in particular seems to follow me about and is so opinionated she feels the need to tell everyone what she thinks and how right she is. Thinking of just staying here until the end now. Phew, rant over.


----------



## Zfbaby

Couldn't help myself! May have bitten back :(


----------



## OmiOmen

I wanted a home-birth last time but then the pregnancy was high-risk in the end and I had to have planned c-section so it didn't happen. Statistically home-births are safer than hospital births with low-risk pregnancies though and after 2 birth already you seem like a great candidate.

I am starting to think about a final idea what to do with a nursery, even though we are yet to move somewhere that will allow us to set one up. I keep changing my mind and now want to do it as cheap as possible. :shrug:


----------



## CLH_X3

CLH_X3 said:


> Zfbaby  47 Inches (Size 16 pre preg) 34+3
> Pebble  46 Inches (Size 12 Pre Preg) 33+3
> Char  45 Inchs (Size 12 pre preg) 33+2
> Omi  44 Inches (size 10 pre preg) 32+1
> ClH - 43 Inches (size 10 pre preg) 32+6

Done, hope I got everyone's right!


----------



## Zfbaby

I've seen some amazing nurseries done on really low budgets. I think the secret is not doing something specifically kiddie that way you can have something really chic that lasts for a while whilst saving quite a bit. I know what you mean about changing your mind though I could decorate 100 nurseries lol


----------



## OmiOmen

I was trying to go for a classy and understated theme but might go for something a bit bright now. Textiles and stuff like that will get changed loads anyway so it is the furniture I am more bothered about. I was going for a big chest of draws but am tempted to go for the Ikea kids Stuva system so I can add more to it as and when needed when he is a bit older. I also really want a CD tower for nappy storage now. I have made loads of mood boards but have seriously considered 4 of them over the months. I am probably going to go with the cheaper option now though. DS1 got almost no use out of the nursery since he would only co-sleep the cot was only slept in a few times and then taken down after a year.


----------



## Zfbaby

I don't think I've seen that system? We almost went for a Hemnes chest of drawers like our own but needed something a bit smaller in the end. Cd tower is a great choice for nappies. I love hacking ikea furniture. Our bookshelves were spice racks that cost me £3 each. Bargain. :)


----------



## OmiOmen

I like how little space the CD tower takes up too. We was going to go for the large Hemnes chest of draws but may go for this in grey-brown so we can add to the system at a late date when we need more storage. I think at some point I'll get the toy box and then the draws to go with it.
https://www.ikea.com/gb/en/catalog/products/S19893646/#/S39893645


----------



## Zfbaby

We have the Hemnes in grey-brown and the matching bedside table. I love the colour. It's handy to have things that "grow-up" with baby isn't it. I don't think our chest of drawers will last til he's a teenager though as its bright yellow with alphabet blocks it might not be cool for a older child. Lol


----------



## babyface15

hey girls I can't believe how much i've missed in the past few days!! I've been so busy but trying to keep up on reading at least :)
my husband is having his diaper party tonight so im staying at my parents. my baby shower is on Sunday, can't wait for that!! I already know that we've gotten all our expensive covered BC I can view the registry :happydance:
so after that I'll have to assess what we still need! though i'm starting to think it won't be much
I'll have to measure too, it'll be interesting to see how much I've grown :)


----------



## babyface15

can't believe someone is doing that zfbaby what thread was it?


----------



## pebbie1

Morning girls!
Zfbaby what thread was it? I read a few replies to the earring thread and that was getting pretty ugly! I just reply to the normal questions lol

Hubby came back from a few days in France yesterday and I was so glad to go pick him up from the airport! I'm now still in bed whilst he is downstairs with Marielle :)

Babyface love the term diaper party! So is that the party for the man and the baby shower the party for the woman? And do you play games or something?


----------



## Zfbaby

Oh just s thread about someone's pram. What she said on that one wasn't horrendous it's just that's she's been on a few threads with me and us always rude in some way. The April fools one and one where I was asking if anyone was not having oh at delivery. She's in the earring one too. Just not going on the main forum now. 
Anyhoo, how are we all today? Had some crazy painful bh last night my stomach was so hard it was tricky to breathe. Starting to dawn on me that labour is going to be painful and soon! 
What are we all up to today? :)


----------



## charbaby

ZFBaby, I hardly ever go on the 3rd tri forums I just come on this thread and after the other day with the April fools thread I know why! There are always some one out there to push there views across even if they are totally wrong! Too call you a liar when you know you are right! Or just to be little you for no reason at all. It makes me think that some ladies are fake on here because surly you wouldn't want to say horrible things to a pregnant lady? I know I wouldn't.
Anyway rant over!
Im doing good today, Kids are back at school on Monday so need to get them back into there sleep routine as they been staying up later and getting up later during the holidays. Having my friends baby for the night tonight as she has a family do to attend so that's going to be fun! Shes 10 months old and into everything! lol. x


----------



## charbaby

CLH_X3 said:


> CLH_X3 said:
> 
> 
> Zfbaby  47 Inches (Size 16 pre preg) 34+3
> Pebble  46 Inches (Size 12 Pre Preg) 33+3
> Char  45 Inchs (Size 12 pre preg) 33+2
> Omi  44 Inches (size 10 pre preg) 32+1
> ClH - 43 Inches (size 10 pre preg) 32+6
> 
> Done, hope I got everyone's right!Click to expand...

It kind of goes in order of due dates aswell, except you CLH But I bet you would have been bigger the other week before you dropped :) 
We should all do it again in a few weeks see how much it changes


----------



## charbaby

Just had a look on the earring thread you was on about and omg talk about pathetic and bitchy! It makes me laugh, People have the right to do what they want with there own child! I had my daughters ears pierced on her first bday she cried for about 20 seconds! She loves her earrings and I don't regret it 1 bit, I will also get this babies ears done on her 1st bday too and I wouldn't care what anyone had to say about it. 
There is one lady comparing it to having a tattoo! How stupid some people are


----------



## CLH_X3

charbaby said:


> CLH_X3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CLH_X3 said:
> 
> 
> Zfbaby  47 Inches (Size 16 pre preg) 34+3
> Pebble  46 Inches (Size 12 Pre Preg) 33+3
> Char  45 Inchs (Size 12 pre preg) 33+2
> Omi  44 Inches (size 10 pre preg) 32+1
> ClH - 43 Inches (size 10 pre preg) 32+6
> 
> Done, hope I got everyone's right!Click to expand...
> 
> It kind of goes in order of due dates aswell, except you CLH But I bet you would have been bigger the other week before you dropped :)
> We should all do it again in a few weeks see how much it changesClick to expand...

I agree! We're do it all again in like two weeks see if there's much diff! 

With those kinda bitchy threads I don't even bother replying r reading them, haven't got time to argue over a opinion someone else has that you bet they wouldn't be so vocal about in real life! 

Forgot to say, I got my baby shower tomorrow!! Woo 4-6pm


----------



## charbaby

CLH it makes me laugh! Proper keyboard warriors!!! :haha: 

My sister has mentioned mine at long last so think Ill be having it at about 35 weeks! Better late than never lol x


----------



## Zfbaby

Yeah to be frank I don't care what people choose to do with their children it's up to them. I don't think it's quite like a tattoo as they can grow over although mine never have and I don't like my ears piereced as I look stupid with earrings in. 
Dh is working today so were spending a bit of time lounging around an then I'm going to make some more burp cloths. Only 10 more to go :)


----------



## babyface15

ooh clh your is tomorrow too, how exciting!
great news on yours char :)
diaper party is a mans party but usually more so a real party with drinks and poker and everyone brings diapers for the Dad to be. supposed to be a bit of a last big do before daddy hood takes over lol!!

glad to hear hubby if back Marielle!
yes the other threads can be so frustrating and i'm sorry zf some crazy lady is on your back. i'm trying to avoid them now anyways as I want to start in a good frame of mind about the birth so i'm sticking to this thread or other positive ones :)


----------



## OmiOmen

I don't use the main forums much. I tend to use a couple of groups and visit a few peoples journals and just have the occasional look at the main forums. Although I have to say that if I recall correctly the baby forum is the worse one of all.


----------



## Zfbaby

I actually stopped using the whole site for a while when we were ttc. The ltttc forums would become so bitchy it became an added stress. They tried to have it restricted like the gender disappointment forums but were turned down. You use to get ppl trolling the site looking for arguments it just wasn't worth it.


----------



## babyface15

hubby said he got a pile of cloth diapers!! can't wait to hey home and check them all out :D


----------



## Zfbaby

Nice! :)


----------



## OmiOmen

Zfbaby, I have stopped using it once or twice before because it reached the point that there is more nasty posts than supportive one. I tend to avoid anything that might get heated. I'm not sure I'll be using the baby section much at all. 

Babyface15, How exciting...well it is to me, I know not everyone gets so excited over something that gets pooped in. :haha: I'd love to know what he has gotten! I keep peeking in my cloth nappy draw and am excited to get that bit of shopping done.

DH got 2 rompers and some booties while he was out and as soon as he started to open the bag I knew that one of the rompers he had already gotten. :dohh: thankfully the first time he got it in 0-3 months and this one is newborn and since he likes it so much they will both get used.


----------



## Zfbaby

Dh has done the same with some sleepsuits. I think he gravitates towards ones he likes but then instantly forgets it. Like a goldfish lol. I know what you mean about the nappy draw. I keep looking at my burp cloth basket an all the pattern make me smile :) 
I can't wait to start on my cloth stash. We have that demo on Tuesday. I can't wait, after we've been dh and I are going to start seriously stocking up. Thankfully we've got a bit of time as I don't want to transition over to them until after August.


----------



## OmiOmen

DH has gone crazy with rompers and anything with stars or stripes he loves. But like your DH he has the memory of a goldfish.

We will start after a few days hopefully. I am working on my newborn stash and then also have a birth-to-potty one and my night nappies will be size 1's, the 2 types we will have start at 6lbs though so should fit right away. With DS1 we never worked up to using them on a night so I am a bit worried of that. I hope you enjoy the demo!


----------



## babyface15

well it wasnt a huge pile like he was saying haha. but he got 3 s, 2 m, 1 one size AOI, 3 pocket diapers, 1 that you have to stuff (not sure what they're called) & some other stuff like boosters and wet bag :D
i took a pic I'll add now in a min!!


----------



## babyface15

So I'm all measured and I'm 40. I have a pretty small frame so although that seems like a low number my belly looks huge on me. People are constantly asking if I have twins in there; taking bets on when I'll stop working .. etc! lol

Sorry omni can't add any pics just yet because my camera cord is out in the car and it's so windy and cold. Will have to wait until dh gets up and does it.
Speaking of him, the house was a state!! He said he had cleaned too, can't imagine how bad it was before


----------



## passion4shoes

Wow ladies! That was a lot of reading to catch up on. I am at OH's family's house this weekend. Although MIL has disappeared - she has her first boyfriend in 7 years and seems to have ditched us all to spend all her time with him. I was really looking forward to showing her my bump but don't want to bother now. OH went out last night and is in a state at his mates house so plans for the day have fallen through. Quite pissed off actually!

Anyway I haven't bought anything or packed the hospital bag yet. On another mini rant, I only came down to grab cot and crib off SIL but now she is saying she doesn't have it. I know she does but doesn't want to lend it. Grrrr. 

I can't wait to measure my bump when I get home!

Diaper party for men sounds like a great idea. UK ladies- 
Are you doing a gift list for the baby shower? I feel a bit cheeky!


----------



## Zfbaby

Aww sorry your day is turning out poo! Dh is still sleeping as he finished work at 4am, got home and had a call from the alarm company to say he had to go back again. So he didn't get to sleep until 5am. Don't think we'll be doing much today. 

Was wondering last night what the chances are of delivering early. I know some say that statistically ftms deliver late but i just wondered what happened with all of your firsts. I'd rather he didn't come early and as long as he's safe and happy I won't mind if he's a little late even if I am uncomfortable.
I'd like a little bit more time being pregnant and still have things I'd like to sort before he's here.

Sorry had to edit stupid iPhone! :)


----------



## babyface15

passion how disappointing about both your mil and the crib! its getting pretty late for her to have changed her mind on you :S

do you mean a gift list as in a registry at a store? I think its so different here, we make registries for wedding showers too. I would feel funny asking people for specific items too but you could always get whoever is helping to organize to plant some seeds with your guests on items you really want/need


----------



## babyface15

I feel like I keep reading birth stories about ftm going early. but it could be a case of selective memory BC I've been paranoid about going early myself lol


----------



## pebbie1

Aw passion, sorry to hear that :( Why won't she give you that stuff? 

Zfbaby, I wouldn't mind at all for baby gettin out earlier rather than later! I'm quite over this pregnancy really and just want to be able to feel normal again and have loads of cuddles with baby! But of course I don't want it to come out till its ready.
It's being very very active today by the way! Feet are stuck under my ribs so lots of kicking under there hahahahah.
Think we'll be off to the playground with Marielle later and enjoy some fresh air :)


----------



## pebbie1

Oh and I'm not having a baby shower but a big BBQ night after baby is born :)


----------



## Zfbaby

pebbie1 said:


> Oh and I'm not having a baby shower but a big BBQ night after baby is born :)

Wow that's cool, the night after? I imagine I'm going to be too shell shocked to see ppl for ages :rofl:

Think I want him to come late as denial is finally lifting as reality of birth is starting to kick in. When I told dh thi morning that it could be as little as 3 weeks away he seemed super excited and I suddenly felt petrified, like it's happening too fast. Crazy woman.

I wonder why your sil has suddenly backtracked on the crib? Is she hoping to use it again herself soon but doesn't want to say or do you think there's something behind it?


----------



## charbaby

I had my first 4 days late. 
Had a really bad sleep last night my hips were killing me! :(
Hope you ladies who are having their showers today have loads of fun and get great prezzies can't wait to see pics x


----------



## pebbie1

Hahahaha no a few weeks after! My dad came to visit with Marielle three days after she was born. I was exhausted!!!!!


----------



## pebbie1

Char, my hips seem to get sore sooner now. I keep changing sides loads now during the night and its so uncomfortable to roll over to the other side :(


----------



## Zfbaby

Does anyone find their bumps hurt when they turn over in the night? I'm like you my hips kill if I lie on the same side for more than 5-10 mins but I find turning is soooo hard!


----------



## pebbie1

Yeah my bump hurts too. It also hurts when I'm seeing the midwife or consultant and they push my bump to work out babies position


----------



## Zfbaby

pebbie1 said:


> Yeah my bump hurts too. It also hurts when I'm seeing the midwife or consultant and they push my bump to work out babies position

Yeah I don't like that bit. I can feel so tender after an appt. 

Well dh turned out to be more productive than I thought. He got up and cleaned the car and is now currently painting the landing. I on the other hand mangaged to put the lamb on to roast and made a couple of burp cloths and I'm done! :( 
I'll try and be better tomorrow ;)


----------



## CLH_X3

I went two days over with faith 

My oh is convinced il go a little bit early this time but I don't know ... 

Had the shower, was very good and got some nice gifts (mostly clothes)

Does anyone know if the midwifes will kick up a fuss if your anemic a lot or anything ... At my last app I had iron stores of 11 when the range started at 19 or something and I haven't took anything for it, keep forgetting! ...


----------



## charbaby

CLH_X3 said:


> I went two days over with faith
> 
> My oh is convinced il go a little bit early this time but I don't know ...
> 
> Had the shower, was very good and got some nice gifts (mostly clothes)
> 
> Does anyone know if the midwifes will kick up a fuss if your anemic a lot or anything ... At my last app I had iron stores of 11 when the range started at 19 or something and I haven't took anything for it, keep forgetting! ...

You need to take the iron tablets if you have been prescribed them because being anemic when in labor can cause more bleeding, Heavier and more risk of heamorage (spelt wrong lol)
I have been anemic every pregnancy, I have made sure I have took all my iron tablets this time as low iron levels will mean I have to go into hospital so I need to get them up. x


----------



## charbaby

I am constantly turning over too in the the night :/ I just want it to stop but think it's going to carry on till I have her now, I get the pains in bump when they feel position also, it seems to me they push really hard! Midwife on Wednesday so going to ask her about my hips see if she has any tips for me x


----------



## pebbie1

CLH yeah, take the iron tablets. I'm on iron tablets too and it's safer for during labour.

Char I'm seeing the midwife today. They'll probably give you the standard advise as in put soft pillows or blanket under you and a pillow or blanket between your knees. I've got both and it still hurts so I think it's one of those that'll stay with us till the end :(


----------



## charbaby

pebbie1 said:


> CLH yeah, take the iron tablets. I'm on iron tablets too and it's safer for during labour.
> 
> Char I'm seeing the midwife today. They'll probably give you the standard advise as in put soft pillows or blanket under you and a pillow or blanket between your knees. I've got both and it still hurts so I think it's one of those that'll stay with us till the end :(

Yeah this is what I thought :/ I have pillow as well but doing nothing for me :(


----------



## babyface15

sorry about your hip pain char :hugs:
when I was flipping about last night it felt like I ripped something in there ... hope it was nothing!

omg my shower went incredibly. my mom, mil and sil did such a great job. I can't believe how generous all my family and friends were to us :')
i'm not sure we'll need to buy anything else, but if we do we also got a huge amount of gift cards for babies r us. still in shock!!


----------



## pebbie1

Awwwww brilliant babyface! Glad to hear you had a great day :)

Char I asked my physio about the hip pain and she said this: it's your body telling you you need to roll over to the other side.....
Errrrrr yeah, I thought so but what can I do to make it better???? Not a very helpful answer hahahahaha

We're nearly at 90% complete by the way! Mad!!!!!!


----------



## pebbie1

I'm also potty training Marielle :( Any tips or ideas are welcome! She's just walking around without a nappy at the moment


----------



## Zfbaby

pebbie1 said:


> I'm also potty training Marielle :( Any tips or ideas are welcome! She's just walking around without a nappy at the moment

I watched a baby programme about potty training where they said the trick was to make it as fun as possible so they suggested letting the child choose her big girl pants and if you've got a regular style potty to buy some pretty stickers and every time she goes she gets to choose a sticker to decorate it. That's all I got :) 

My iron was 11 as well and the midwife wasn't bothered at all. Dh asked about iron tablets and she said only if you don't eat healthily. She's never mentioned anything about bleeding in labour. I'll ask again when I see her at 36 wks as I've had more blood taken.

So glad your showers went well girls. Wish I had one? Super jealous! ;)


----------



## pebbie1

Thanks zfbaby! She's got a regular potty and its covered in Peppa pig stickers and she has a potty that sings and plays music whilst she sits on it. See how things will go! Hahahaa


----------



## Zfbaby

Good luck! :)


----------



## OmiOmen

I can't offer any advice pebbie, DS1 first asked to use a potty (not in words) at 6 months old and then just picked when he did and didn't want to use it until he was fully out of nappies on a night by 2. I am slightly dreading having to actually train DS2 in the future. I hope it goes well though.

I am glad the showers so far have gone well. 

DS2 has has moved over the past few days. I have no idea if he is breach or not now but he is lower and I am in a lot less pain now. Although I now have rib flare on the left side as well as the right. We will be starting to buy baby things in a week or two I think, we was waiting until my dissertation was in which will be in a few days.


----------



## passion4shoes

Second the hip pain!

Is anyone else getting booted at the side? I haven't had anything up by the ribs at all. It's like bubs is pushing out the sides.

I was disappointed about the crib but found a gorgeous one with bedding for £80 anyway and we can keep it for next bubba.

I think I need to relinquish control of the shower and let my friends plan it!


----------



## charbaby

Zfbaby said:


> pebbie1 said:
> 
> 
> I'm also potty training Marielle :( Any tips or ideas are welcome! She's just walking around without a nappy at the moment
> 
> I watched a baby programme about potty training where they said the trick was to make it as fun as possible so they suggested letting the child choose her big girl pants and if you've got a regular style potty to buy some pretty stickers and every time she goes she gets to choose a sticker to decorate it. That's all I got :)
> 
> My iron was 11 as well and the midwife wasn't bothered at all. Dh asked about iron tablets and she said only if you don't eat healthily. She's never mentioned anything about bleeding in labour. I'll ask again when I see her at 36 wks as I've had more blood taken.
> 
> So glad your showers went well girls. Wish I had one? Super jealous! ;)Click to expand...

Its not anemia untill 10.5 or 10.8 one of them so at the moment you are ok. I imagine she wont say anything until it drops below this.


----------



## charbaby

Spoke with my sister this morning and my baby shower is all arranged for the 29th April. Can't wait now 3 weeks today x


----------



## charbaby

pebbie1 said:


> Thanks zfbaby! She's got a regular potty and its covered in Peppa pig stickers and she has a potty that sings and plays music whilst she sits on it. See how things will go! Hahahaa

Is she interested in using the normal toilet? My little girl didn't like the potty she wanted to use the big one (as she would say) She was so good and was nappy free with in a few days 2 weeks after her 2nd bday. Where as my son was still in nappys till a month after his 3rd! He was well lazy x


----------



## charbaby

Oh and Asda baby event is on the 22nd April! :)


----------



## charbaby

O/h picked these up today after work too cute :) Hope the weathers nice when she makes an appearance x
 



Attached Files:







baby clothes.jpg
File size: 38.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## babyface15

passion I keep getting kicks on both sides too. i'm not sure which way this baby is laying

yay char glad your shower is sorted out!


----------



## CLH_X3

charbaby said:


> O/h picked these up today after work too cute :) Hope the weathers nice when she makes an appearance x

Love the Minnie one


----------



## CLH_X3

The midwife said it was my stores that was low ... So not sure what she meant

Wooo, just sold my old pram! So that's an extra £215 in my pocket! I'm getting rid of all my daughters stuff as I need blue! ...


----------



## charbaby

I think I will have more bloods on Wednesday to check if mine have gone back up, If not then Im sure they will do them at 36 weeks x


----------



## pebbie1

My iron levels were 9.8 at my 28 week blood test. Sat waiting for the midwife now. 
Char she is a bit scared of the big toilet. She did nothing all morning on the potty tough and the minute I put her training nappy on she did a big pooh in it! I needed a bath though :(
Awww she'll get there
Char I love the 2 little outfits! Toooooo cute!

CLH, well done on selling your pram! X


----------



## OmiOmen

Cute rompers Charbaby. I love the tatty teddy one. We have a fair few rompers so I hope the weather will be nice too.

My iron levels were fine and I was a bit surprised since I have not eaten as well recently.

I think we might buy our pram in a day or two. We have found one we like on sale but are going to think it over. I think we have settled on the nursery stuff we want too because I have just found the Elliott & Friends range at Wilikinsons plus which is both cute and cheap.


----------



## passion4shoes

Ooh. I didn't know wilkinsons did a range. Must go look.

I am knackered. Went to the sealife centre with my friend who has 3 kids with her. Jesus! They dropped me off before heading home to do crafty stuff, followed by play time, a little tv time, dinner, bath, bed.
Holy shit. Can't imagine it!!

Char, how do you do it??


----------



## charbaby

passion4shoes said:


> Ooh. I didn't know wilkinsons did a range. Must go look.
> 
> I am knackered. Went to the sealife centre with my friend who has 3 kids with her. Jesus! They dropped me off before heading home to do crafty stuff, followed by play time, a little tv time, dinner, bath, bed.
> Holy shit. Can't imagine it!!
> 
> Char, how do you do it??

DO what? x


----------



## OmiOmen

I have to say I am a little worried about two kids at once, three does seem very scary and exhausting!

passion4shoes, Wilikinsons only do the one range but we like it and the price is better than a lot of places. https://www.wilko.com/shop-by-trend-home/elliott+friends-trend/icat/eliot

Dunelm have a couple of ranges at a good price too but non of them jumped out at me enough to want to buy them. https://www.dunelm-mill.com/shop/bedding/bed-linen/nursery-bed-linen/


----------



## pebbie1

So saw the midwife today. Bp ok and a trace of protein. Anyone else think that the midwife visit is useless sometimes? I asked her loads of questions but got the idea she didn't really want to answer as she has I don't know how many appointments during one day? My bump has been really sore all day. It feels like the cramps when you have a tummy bug so I asked her if it was normal and she said: yeah, probably but just call triage if it gets worse? That was her answer to most questions. So a bit useless. Anyone else have cramps like that? My tummy just feels bruised :(


----------



## babyface15

i don't think my Dr has checked my iron. unless they did it when I went for my glucose test :shrug:

soo chatted with my boss today and he is ok with me starting mat leave a week early this Friday!! :D


----------



## CLH_X3

pebbie1 said:


> So saw the midwife today. Bp ok and a trace of protein. Anyone else think that the midwife visit is useless sometimes? I asked her loads of questions but got the idea she didn't really want to answer as she has I don't know how many appointments during one day? My bump has been really sore all day. It feels like the cramps when you have a tummy bug so I asked her if it was normal and she said: yeah, probably but just call triage if it gets worse? That was her answer to most questions. So a bit useless. Anyone else have cramps like that? My tummy just feels bruised :(

My midwifes get 15mins per app in the health centre I go to ... So if you work out 9-5 is 8hrs, with an hour of for lunch, 7 x 4 = 28 ladies she has to see in one day, some ladies got more problems then others and you always get chatters! ... It's easy to see how they could rush some people ... Or fall behind! 

My next app is Monday at 10pm... Bet il be in there for 5 mins max! They do feel like a waste time sometimes


----------



## babyface15

yeah I sometimes feel that about my Dr too Pebbie. I haven't had cramps like that. just period kind of pains a few times. maybe you could give them a call to see what they say


----------



## Zfbaby

charbaby said:


> Oh and Asda baby event is on the 22nd April! :)

awesome, we stocked up on loads of wipes etc last time.


----------



## passion4shoes

Yay baby finishing work!!

Sorry char, I meant deal with young kids and be pregnant.

Is anyone pregnant, got a toddler and work full time?


----------



## charbaby

passion4shoes said:


> Yay baby finishing work!!
> 
> Sorry char, I meant deal with young kids and be pregnant.
> 
> Is anyone pregnant, got a toddler and work full time?

Oh I see! Sorry Lol
It's not that bad as both my kids are at school but it can be hard getting up and ready for the school run everyday, Then from 8.45am-3.15pm their at school. Weekends can be tiring when they argue over silly things but I just try and ignore them :haha: x


----------



## pebbie1

passion4shoes said:


> Yay baby finishing work!!
> 
> Sorry char, I meant deal with young kids and be pregnant.
> 
> Is anyone pregnant, got a toddler and work full time?

I've got Marielle who will be 2.5 next month. I worked in a hotel bit am on mat leave now, but I also run my own business which is taking up quite a lot of time. So Marielle goes to nursery 2 afternoons a week so I can catch up with things. But this pregnancy is so much more tiring than the first one as I could just sleep whenever I wanted lol :)


----------



## OmiOmen

Sorry about your MW pebbie. Mine is okay but there is currently no need for much to happen in an appointment. Last time I would see a midwife twice a week and then every time get sent to hospital for monitoring for a few hours or days. I'm a bit surprised they are not doing more blood tests on you though.

I am pregnant with a toddler and am a full time student. Currently I am working between 7-11 hours a day (near 11 when DH is off on a weekend and closer to 7 once he gets home in the week) to finish my dissertation. It is not so bad though because it is a lot easier when DH is helping with childcare for me to get some work done than attempting to get work done while looking after DS1 which is close to impossible.


----------



## Zfbaby

Morning ladies, just dropped in quickly last night to catch up but if spent most of the day cleaning and scrubbing floors which really did me in. So tired. 
Dh came home to tell me that a girl that works for him has just had her baby she was about 4wks ahead of me. Unfortunately she's had loads of complications and is in icu as her kidneys have started to shut down. On top of that her baby was born with downs syndrome and they didn't know. Looks like they don't offer screening at Bristol hospital. I feel so sad for her and now even more terrified for me :blush: and dh wouldn't let me talk about it last night. Whenever I try and talk about my worries he brushes it off. He seems to think pregnancy and delivery is super easy and at the minute if I Complain about a sore back or hips then I'm whining! :( last night I asked him to rub my back and he jabbed me with his thumb for less than a minute before he was snoring in my ear. Euggh rant over. 

Anyway off to my cloth nappy demo today hoping to get some good info and maybe even some bargains :)


----------



## OmiOmen

Sorry about your DH not being sympathetic, Zfbaby. DH wasn't last time either, when the consultant told me I was in early labour (even though I knew I wasn't) and put in a delivery suit the complained it would make him late for work and then left and he constantly complained how inconvenient the whole pre-eclampsia thing was for him. This time he is more sympathetic even though the back-pain I have isn't a medical issue like the last half if my pregnancy was with DS1. :wacko:

I hope you enjoy the demo. Are you going to buy any today?


----------



## pebbie1

Sorry to hear about that Zfbaby! Hubby is so scared of something going wrong during labour that he doesn't really talk about it and he can't wait for it to be over. He had a very sad story that he heard just before I was due with Marielle and he was really scared!
My bump was crazy painful last night, I could cry! Not sure if baby was going down more or what it was but I think it was also blocking a nerve which sent this really painful cramp into my right groin, leg and bum cheek. That feeling is gone today but the bottom of my bump still is very tender to touch. Ouch :(


----------



## passion4shoes

Zf it sounds like he doesn't want to talk about what could go wrong. That poor girl, I hope she comes out of it ok. It sounds like her baby may not have the more severe physical disabilities that can come with DS - surely they would ave picked those up at the detailed 20 week anomaly scan?

I wish we had a cloth nappy group near us. Would be great. Pass on any hints and tips! 

Pebbie,this baby is torturing you! 

I just can't imagine how organised I would have to be after having another baby! Lol. I suppose you just get on with it.


----------



## charbaby

O/h has 2 weeks paternity and then hes having 2 weeks holiday so hes having 4 weeks off altogether which should be good, :)


----------



## babyface15

ah sorry zfbaby. maybe you can chat with a friend or your mom about your worries if your husband doesn't want to think about negative things. but try not to focus on them hun and get yourself worried

oh pebbie that sounds awful. sounds like baby was in a bad position. when's your next appt?


----------



## pebbie1

Next appointment is Monday again. I can't wait for this pregnancy to be over lol! Nearly there though :)


----------



## charbaby

pebbie1 said:


> Next appointment is Monday again. I can't wait for this pregnancy to be over lol! Nearly there though :)

I cant wait neither! 6 weeks and counting


----------



## pebbie1

Wow a friend of mine gave birth today. All going very well but she was due the 15th of may but naturally went into labour and baby is doing perfectly fine!


----------



## charbaby

pebbie1 said:


> Wow a friend of mine gave birth today. All going very well but she was due the 15th of may but naturally went into labour and baby is doing perfectly fine!

Oh wow! Makes it that much more real :) This could be one of us at anytime really!


----------



## pebbie1

I know, crazy to think our babies could come any time now when they're ready! Exciting :)


----------



## charbaby

I keep hoping I go 3 weeks early like I did with Ruby that means only 3 weeks left! I really cant wait for a decent sleep with no hip pain no heartburn and no needing a bloody wee!


----------



## pebbie1

That would be great! And lie flat on my tummy!! Hahahaha
So I've got my tummy cramps again. They only last for like 10 seconds but they are sooooo sore I keep going ouch ouch ouch. My bowels have been pretty loose as well this morning. Do you reckon it's a tummy bug? I know I should probably call triage but I feel so stupid if nothing is wrong and you get sent home again


----------



## CLH_X3

Zfbaby said:


> Morning ladies, just dropped in quickly last night to catch up but if spent most of the day cleaning and scrubbing floors which really did me in. So tired.
> Dh came home to tell me that a girl that works for him has just had her baby she was about 4wks ahead of me. Unfortunately she's had loads of complications and is in icu as her kidneys have started to shut down. On top of that her baby was born with downs syndrome and they didn't know. Looks like they don't offer screening at Bristol hospital. I feel so sad for her and now even more terrified for me :blush: and dh wouldn't let me talk about it last night. Whenever I try and talk about my worries he brushes it off. He seems to think pregnancy and delivery is super easy and at the minute if I Complain about a sore back or hips then I'm whining! :( last night I asked him to rub my back and he jabbed me with his thumb for less than a minute before he was snoring in my ear. Euggh rant over.
> 
> Anyway off to my cloth nappy demo today hoping to get some good info and maybe even some bargains :)


Poor little baby .. Hope she gets better soon ... 
Bristol does offer downs screening tho :s ... I live in Bristol


----------



## CLH_X3

pebbie1 said:


> That would be great! And lie flat on my tummy!! Hahahaha
> So I've got my tummy cramps again. They only last for like 10 seconds but they are sooooo sore I keep going ouch ouch ouch. My bowels have been pretty loose as well this morning. Do you reckon it's a tummy bug? I know I should probably call triage but I feel so stupid if nothing is wrong and you get sent home again

Have you ate something dodgy ? 
There's loads flu/ sick bugs etc going around at the moment! I swear a new person writes every day on my Facebook there ill!


----------



## pebbie1

No just ate normal. I've got no temperature and no nausea or vomiting. And I'm starving all day long. I might have a hot bath and see how that goes.


----------



## passion4shoes

Every little symptom someone gets I'm like, 'ooh....' Lol x
Hope you feel better soon x

Am I the only one happy to even go over my EDD? Maybe another week? 

4 weeks is great char. Does he get a decent paternity package? My OH only gets SMP for two weeks. Rubbish.


----------



## OmiOmen

I'd call L&D. They might want to swab for early labour. They made me have one for regular BH's that the monitor was picking up but I could barley feel with DS1. It doesn't sound much like a bug, we seem to have one in our house at the moment and it hasn't given me and more BH's or anything.


----------



## Zfbaby

demo went really well! just got home now. It was really relaxed and the lady was great she answered all our questions and showed us all the different types of cloth nappy and their pros and cons. It not only gave us new info but confirmed a lot of what i had researched online which has made me feel better. We couldnt buy any from her becuase she had only bought demos with her but we have an order form and she has offered us a set of 5 lollipop pocket nappies for £30 which seems a good deal. I hadnt heard of them before but they seem good and have some great reviews so I might go for that. Ive started ordering some to get me started. Ive ordered 4x bg and 3x bambino miosolos and im looking at some fuzzibunz now plus a few size 2 nappies too as I want to start when hes a little bigger. 

clh- i have no experience with bristol thats just what dh said and tbh he doesnt always listen. I hope she pulls through ok too its quite a harsh situation to find yourself in especially as shes quite young and on her own. 

cant believe your friend was due the day after me pebbie. That really shows how soon our lo could be here.


----------



## charbaby

pebbie1 said:


> That would be great! And lie flat on my tummy!! Hahahaha
> So I've got my tummy cramps again. They only last for like 10 seconds but they are sooooo sore I keep going ouch ouch ouch. My bowels have been pretty loose as well this morning. Do you reckon it's a tummy bug? I know I should probably call triage but I feel so stupid if nothing is wrong and you get sent home again

Never feel stupid hun, better to be safe than sorry x


----------



## charbaby

passion4shoes said:


> Every little symptom someone gets I'm like, 'ooh....' Lol x
> Hope you feel better soon x
> 
> Am I the only one happy to even go over my EDD? Maybe another week?
> 
> 4 weeks is great char. Does he get a decent paternity package? My OH only gets SMP for two weeks. Rubbish.

He gets full pay for the 1st 2 weeks then using his holiday for the next 2 weeks which is also full pay :)


----------



## OmiOmen

I am glad it went well Zfbaby. I love BG, I have 6 BG newbon size and 6 BG pockets. I love the sized ones the most but it would cost so much to only get them and they no longer make the sized ones so not everywhere sells them. I really want to try out the BG elemental too.


----------



## Zfbaby

OmiOmen said:


> I am glad it went well Zfbaby. I love BG, I have 6 BG newbon size and 6 BG pockets. I love the sized ones the most but it would cost so much to only get them and they no longer make the sized ones so not everywhere sells them. I really want to try out the BG elemental too.

im excited to get them in the post. ive mainly focused on bith to potty as i think hell be too big for newborn etc by the time we make the change over. I loved the feel of the bamboo nappies. She had a selection of little lambs to look at but its just such a shame you then put a wrap on top. It seemed so cuddly. Im going to try and find some with the minky on the outside. Any good reccomendations? 

she also suggested we start off by using cloth in the day and disposable at night just to get us used to them and slowly build up. I feel more confident at buying some now as i know i dont need loads to start and can use the one size. I figure as we go along we can try other types of cloth although dh really didnt like the prefold style ones. He got a lot more interested as we got to the pocket styles.

what do you think of the bg freetime? ive seen them online but the flappy bits confused me. do you put the insert on top or not need one at all or is it just a booster if needed? need to look at them more i think


----------



## OmiOmen

I am only buying flexitot and bamboozle stretchies for AI2's. I had the old style totsbots, little lab and some other ones like that with DS1 and didn't like them much. So I don't know too much about those. I don't have any stretchies yet but I love the look of the flexitots, they look very practical for nigh-time. 

I only have BG pockets but I have some in other brands with the flaps that come out. You just stuff them inside and then take it out before washing to speed up drying time. The elemental looks trimmer than the organics (which I have) and the freetimes though. I was going to get freetimes but DH order the wrong one in the Albert print for me and I liked the Artist prints which are discontinued so I had to get them in the old style. Needing other boosters will depend a lot of your baby and how much of a heavy wetter they are I think.


----------



## babyface15

wow char 4 weeks is excellent!! I think my husband is only going to take 1 or 2

Pebbie hope you're feeling better soon. did you call after?
I can not believe your friend went into labor ahh, im freaking out a bit lol!!


----------



## Little Ducky

Afternoon ladies! Pebbie how are you feeling now?

Thought I'd just mention, if any of you are thinking of buying a steriliser and haven't got one yet, if you join boots parenting club online you'll get a voucher for a third off the Avent 3 in 1 steam steriliser, and that is currently reduced on their website from £60 to £45 but when you apply the third off code, you can buy one for £25 :D 
You also get a voucher for a free changing bag too when you buy a pack of nappies, so not a bad club to join if you haven't already, it doesn't cost to join either.

My morning sickness has come back BIG time, im gutted :( Ah well, only 3 weeks left at work though, and then I can lounge around at home :) 
Hope you're all OK?


----------



## Zfbaby

OmiOmen said:


> I am only buying flexitot and bamboozle stretchies for AI2's. I had the old style totsbots, little lab and some other ones like that with DS1 and didn't like them much. So I don't know too much about those. I don't have any stretchies yet but I love the look of the flexitots, they look very practical for nigh-time.
> 
> I only have BG pockets but I have some in other brands with the flaps that come out. You just stuff them inside and then take it out before washing to speed up drying time. The elemental looks trimmer than the organics (which I have) and the freetimes though. I was going to get freetimes but DH order the wrong one in the Albert print for me and I liked the Artist prints which are discontinued so I had to get them in the old style. Needing other boosters will depend a lot of your baby and how much of a heavy wetter they are I think.

hoping to just stick with one size pockets as i can have them all pre stuffed and ready to go and i can add extra inserts/boosters when needed but im guessing theres an element of trial and error when you start out. I hope i get on well with bg.fuzzi and bambino as you can get them really easy here. I went online last night to order some softbums but once you added postage it worked out at $75 each!!!! think thats about £50.


----------



## Zfbaby

OmiOmen said:


> I am only buying flexitot and bamboozle stretchies for AI2's. I had the old style totsbots, little lab and some other ones like that with DS1 and didn't like them much. So I don't know too much about those. I don't have any stretchies yet but I love the look of the flexitots, they look very practical for nigh-time.
> 
> I only have BG pockets but I have some in other brands with the flaps that come out. You just stuff them inside and then take it out before washing to speed up drying time. The elemental looks trimmer than the organics (which I have) and the freetimes though. I was going to get freetimes but DH order the wrong one in the Albert print for me and I liked the Artist prints which are discontinued so I had to get them in the old style. Needing other boosters will depend a lot of your baby and how much of a heavy wetter they are I think.

also where did you manage to get the srtist series bumgenius? i couldnt find them anywhere?


----------



## pebbie1

Hello ladies! Spent all afternoon in bed. When lying down it felt a bit better, until I move as my whole bump is very sore. I'm up now and got the cramps again and a headache. Think I might be coming down with a tummy bug as there's lots of rumbling in my tummy and I generally feel like poop :( Early bed tonight and hope it'll be better tomorrow! X


----------



## charbaby

Just noticed a December baby thread! That seems so far away, It will be xmas then! I remember think how far May was now its only next month :)


----------



## pebbie1

December, that's mad!! A girl in work was 10 weeks pregnant. I'm so glad I'm 34. She's going through the whole scary first tri and I'm glad I never ever have to do that again :)


----------



## charbaby

pebbie1 said:


> December, that's mad!! A girl in work was 10 weeks pregnant. I'm so glad I'm 34. She's going through the whole scary first tri and I'm glad I never ever have to do that again :)

Is this going to be your last? I think this is our last also :thumbup:


----------



## pebbie1

Yes. We've always wanted two so this will be our last one. :)


----------



## babyface15

sorry to hear you aren't well again ducky :( can you go off any earlier?

I'm starting to feel like a bit of a lazy bum leaving work a week early when there's nothing wrong with me!


----------



## charbaby

pebbie1 said:


> Yes. We've always wanted two so this will be our last one. :)

Yeah we did as well LOL!! but the broodyness over come us so we had 1 more :haha:


----------



## Zfbaby

:( sorry that pebbie and ducky arent feeling great. I hope your cramps have eased off pebbie. 

My changing pad arrived from america this afternoon :happydance: its only taken over a month to get here?! Im now trying to track down some nice minky to make a cover for it :thumbup:


----------



## OmiOmen

Zfbaby said:


> also where did you manage to get the srtist series bumgenius? i couldnt find them anywhere?

You can't get them any more but I managed to find the full set of 5 pre-loved in excellent condition. I was delighted. 

Sorry your not feeling well pebbie. Are you sure the cramps aren't the start of early labour?

I have finished my dissertation. :happydance: DH and someone he works with are going to proof read it for me since I am dyslexic and all and then I have to add page numbers to my contents table but other than that it is done. I feel really relived but in shock.


----------



## Zfbaby

OmiOmen said:


> Zfbaby said:
> 
> 
> also where did you manage to get the srtist series bumgenius? i couldnt find them anywhere?
> 
> You can't get them any more but I managed to find the full set of 5 pre-loved in excellent condition. I was delighted.
> 
> Sorry your not feeling well pebbie. Are you sure the cramps aren't the start of early labour?
> 
> I have finished my dissertation. :happydance: DH and someone he works with are going to proof read it for me since I am dyslexic and all and then I have to add page numbers to my contents table but other than that it is done. I feel really relived but in shock.Click to expand...

congrats!!!
i remember the days of writing my dissertation, I dont envy you. It was hard going. Are you going to celebrate?:happydance:

I found one set on ebay but dh wont let me buy any pre-used. he's totally against it even though theres some really good deals to be had :(


----------



## OmiOmen

Thanks. I have two more essays to write still and then once they will be done it will be around my 36 week scan and DS1's 3rd birthday so no celebrating really. Well me and DS1 will be getting a haircut next week, we are both rather overdue because I haven't had any time to sort it out for a while. I'm taking a year off with DS1 and DS2 after finishing in May and will think about a MA or new route PhD next year in the highly unlikely event I get the 1st I'm predicted (so I can apply for funded places). 

DH said that too but I love the BG artist prints and the V2 easyfits so I have a few. I have that set of 2 on my watch list too, not going all out to get them though since I have the 5 I wanted.


----------



## pebbie1

Well done on finishing that Omi! Bet you're well relieved :) the cramps are not getting regular and don't last longer than 10-20 seconds. I am having quite strong period pains again tonight. I'll see how it goes tomorrow.
Am watching 16 kids and counting......mental!!!!


----------



## passion4shoes

Are you maybe overdoing it pebbie? I went swimming today and seriously struggled to walk around asda. Lots of pain from my lower bump. I think bubs has dropped. Have you eaten anything?

I have bought loads of pre loved nappies. No point buying new if they don't fit bubs' shape or size. Real nappy week is on soon so lots of bargains to be had. I like the two parters but will need pockets for nursery. Try dudeybabas for lovely minky ones. I bought an incredibly tacky leopard print one, lol. It's a shame ll don't do more interesting wraps.

Def going to try wool wraps though. And treat bubs to a wee notions embroidered one.


----------



## passion4shoes

And congratulations omi!!!


----------



## Zfbaby

im really looking forward to real nappy week, ive been looking at sites all afternoon and have a list of places saved. I threw a load of junk on ebay last week to clear some cupboard space and made enough to buy some bg from mothercare and they are currently on offer so my first few nappies are free ;) Im trying to stick to blues, greens and yellows. I cant wait to have a complete stash.


----------



## passion4shoes

Bg on mothercare?


----------



## babyface15

way to go omni!!! :happydance:


----------



## Zfbaby

passion4shoes said:


> Bg on mothercare?

Yeah- Bumgenius nappies on mothercare. They are on a 3 for 2 offer at the minute. They don't do the full range of colours but they do v4 one size in snap or Velcro. I went for Velcro just because dh said he'd prefer it.


----------



## charbaby

Morning all!!!!
34 weeks for me today :)
Had major heartburn in bed last night, Bought some rennie tablets when I was shopping and they seem to be just as good as the gaviscon tabs which is cool :)
Midwife today can't wait to check on everything.
Noticed last night that my ankles must be a bit swollen as I had sock marks around them when I took them off, Does anyone else get these? x


----------



## pebbie1

Yay to 34 weeks Char! Yeah I get the sock marks and my feet were slightly swollen yesterday. Not too bad though.
Slept goo last night and feeling ok so far. Slight tummy ache but not too bad :)


----------



## OmiOmen

passion4shoes said:


> ...I bought an incredibly tacky leopard print one, lol.....And treat bubs to a wee notions embroidered one.

I have 2 weenotions ones and one of them is leopard print and yellow with A Keith Lemon slogan on the back. :blush: I am looking forward to real nappy week although DH doesn't want to buy too many more nappies now. I would especially like to win the £500 prize! 

Hope the MW appointment goes well charbaby. I had one today but pushed it back a week.

I had some swelling with DS1 it was the later stages of pre-eclampsia and all over not just my feet and this time my feet and ankles started swelling if I did a lot of walking that day but that does does quickly.


----------



## charbaby

My hands seem fine as still wearing my rings, I had to take them off with the other 2 but not sure how far gone I was when I had to. My ankles prob swollen from the weight as I am much bigger this time from last, reassuring to know Im not the only one with swelling tho! :) x


----------



## OmiOmen

I would mention it to the midwife since your there today anyway but I think it can be pretty normal to get a little swelling. If it is just your feet and goes up and down a bit I don't think it is likely to be much to worry about though. With pre-eclampsia I was my feet, hands and face were all swollen and I had a bad rash too.


----------



## charbaby

Thanks I will mention it but I feel fine so prob just worrying over nothing. Only ankles swollen everything else seems normal, well from what I can tell anyway. x


----------



## Zfbaby

Yeah ankles and fingers swollen here and sometimes a bit round my knees. I haven't been able to wear my rings for weeks :( 

Baby is having a quiet day today. I scoffed a big bit of chocolate cake and some
Cold water to make him dance a bit but it's just given him the hiccups. I was listening to them on the Doppler. 
I don't get why he keeps having these massive long periods of no movement when everyone else is saying their los move loads? 
I hate it because I worry about it but then when they monitor me the machine says he's moving loads I just can't feel any of it. So I don't want to keep calling the Mw :(


----------



## babyface15

happy 34 weekd char, hope your appt goes well. mine is today too!!
zf I have extended periods where baby doesn't move much only little nudges that you'd hardly notice if you were doing anything. then veryy active times. baby is asleep for a lot of the day at this point!


----------



## babyface15

as promised omni! 
The 3 diapers on the right are from my hubs work shower but the rest are from his diaper party :D
we still have a lot to get which we'll probably buy in bulk online but it's a great start
I'll put on a fewpics from the shower later,late for work :S
https://i1308.photobucket.com/albums/s601/susk9/DSC02656_zps618a0dc6.jpg


----------



## OmiOmen

They are great nappies. I need to get some of the new style easyfits, I only have some V2's at the moment.


----------



## charbaby

Midwife went well, measuring 36 weeks now tho! so 2 weeks over :/


----------



## Little Ducky

babyface15 said:


> sorry to hear you aren't well again ducky :( can you go off any earlier?!

It would really screw my employer over if I disappeared two weeks early, and luckily for me my job is just sitting at a desk doing accounts so not too bad. I can just run to the loo to be sick as and when lol. As soon as this week is done and dusted then its only another two to go!



OmiOmen said:


> I have finished my dissertation. :happydance: DH and someone he works with are going to proof read it for me since I am dyslexic and all and then I have to add page numbers to my contents table but other than that it is done. I feel really relived but in shock.

Welld one you! Bet you're thrilled! :thumbup:



charbaby said:


> Midwife went well, measuring 36 weeks now tho! so 2 weeks over :/

I've been measuring two weeks over for ages, they dont seem to care though. I have a high BMI too so classed as higher risk, and they dont seem to be worried in the least that hes measuring two weeks ahead. They dont plan in inducing me or stopping me from going over.


----------



## charbaby

Little Ducky said:


> babyface15 said:
> 
> 
> sorry to hear you aren't well again ducky :( can you go off any earlier?!
> 
> It would really screw my employer over if I disappeared two weeks early, and luckily for me my job is just sitting at a desk doing accounts so not too bad. I can just run to the loo to be sick as and when lol. As soon as this week is done and dusted then its only another two to go!
> 
> 
> 
> OmiOmen said:
> 
> 
> I have finished my dissertation. :happydance: DH and someone he works with are going to proof read it for me since I am dyslexic and all and then I have to add page numbers to my contents table but other than that it is done. I feel really relived but in shock.Click to expand...
> 
> Welld one you! Bet you're thrilled! :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> charbaby said:
> 
> 
> Midwife went well, measuring 36 weeks now tho! so 2 weeks over :/Click to expand...
> 
> I've been measuring two weeks over for ages, they dont seem to care though. I have a high BMI too so classed as higher risk, and they dont seem to be worried in the least that hes measuring two weeks ahead. They dont plan in inducing me or stopping me from going over.Click to expand...

They said it's fine to be 2 weeks over but if I am 3 next time they said they will do a growth scan :thumbup:


----------



## pebbie1

Zfbaby my baby goes mental some days and then other days I can hardly feel it, but only see my bump slightly move. So a bit on and off. They day to worry if there are less than 10 movements / kicks a day and baby always does loads more, even on quiet days.

Char, glad to hear all is well. What weight were your other 2 kids? Xxx


----------



## charbaby

pebbie1 said:


> Zfbaby my baby goes mental some days and then other days I can hardly feel it, but only see my bump slightly move. So a bit on and off. They day to worry if there are less than 10 movements / kicks a day and baby always does loads more, even on quiet days.
> 
> Char, glad to hear all is well. What weight were your other 2 kids? Xxx

Tommy-Lee 7lb
Ruby 6lb 9onz 
:thumbup:


----------



## pebbie1

So you don't have a history of big babies. Maybe a lot of water? :)


----------



## charbaby

Yeah midwife said doesn't mean big baby and not to worry but I am thinking big baby lol. I am bigger and heavier than with the other 2 so would make sense, Hope I am wrong x


----------



## pebbie1

Awww hope all is ok :) that would be the first thing I would think though even though you know they get the measurements wrong all the time.
I measured ahead with Marielle and she was 7lbs13oz. This time I'm spot on with the measurements.


----------



## charbaby

34 weeks and feeling like a whale!
 



Attached Files:







34 weeks.jpg
File size: 34.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## CLH_X3

Well faith was 8lbs 1oz and I measured bang on last time, I hope this one is a little smaller! 

Last app was at 28weeks tho and I was 29 weeks, so wonde if iv slowed down and got to what I should be or will I still be 1 week ahead ...

Has anyone that got stretch marks before got more this time ? I haven't had any fresh ones this time and hoping not to as I weighed more at this stage last time so can't see why I would! I hate SM


----------



## babyface15

you look gorgeous hun! And Ruby is so sweet :D


----------



## passion4shoes

I don't think you look massive char. Your bump has def dropped though!


----------



## pebbie1

Agreed with Passion, your bump has dropped Char. Looks good though :)
CLH I had no stretch marks with Marielle and none this time **touches wood**


----------



## babyface15

few shower pics!
Sorry for cutting off everyone's head but I'm don't want to add pics of my friends without them knowing where its a public forum :)

https://i1308.photobucket.com/albums/s601/susk9/DSC02667_zps2bac5a8a.jpg
https://i1308.photobucket.com/albums/s601/susk9/DSC02659_zps81cd98e8.jpg
https://i1308.photobucket.com/albums/s601/susk9/shower_zpscb9eb044.jpg


----------



## babyface15

aw ducky good luck, only a few more weeks left now!!


----------



## charbaby

Thanks Ladies made me feel better.
Babyface,Looks like you got lots of presents! And your cake looks so sweet :)
Can't wait for my shower. 
CLH have you got any pics to add? Be nice to see them x


----------



## pebbie1

Awwwwww babyface I love the cake!! So cute :) And you got loads of presents. Love your bump too!


----------



## charbaby

Pebbie only 4 more % left till in the final 10% :D x


----------



## charbaby

Feel so tired today :( need to go to my course and get my crib blanket finished but don't no if I have the energy or not!


----------



## pebbie1

Woohooooo! The big countdown :)
I'm feeling ok today. Meeting my friend from work today for coffees. I'm really enjoying my mat leave! Wish my nesting would start though as I just can't be arsed to get myself up to clean anything...... (Or to pack my hospital bag!) lol


----------



## pebbie1

Has anyone seen this video by the way? It's freakin hilarious!
https://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=QxiHnhm8MCw


----------



## CLH_X3

I got some pics of the cakes, but the rest are of my friend playing the games .. Il upload some later .. 

It's really hurting to walk today! Ouch! I wonder why that's happened all of a sudden ? Next midwife is mon! Woo.


----------



## charbaby

CLH_X3 said:


> Well faith was 8lbs 1oz and I measured bang on last time, I hope this one is a little smaller!
> 
> Last app was at 28weeks tho and I was 29 weeks, so wonde if iv slowed down and got to what I should be or will I still be 1 week ahead ...
> 
> Has anyone that got stretch marks before got more this time ? I haven't had any fresh ones this time and hoping not to as I weighed more at this stage last time so can't see why I would! I hate SM

25 weeks measured 25cm
28 weeks measured 29cm
31 weeks measured 32cm
34 weeks measured 36cm
I was hoping to have slowed down but just got bigger :/
I got alot with my first but then no extra with 2nd and so far no extra this time but I am expecting to get more because of how big I am! way bigger than last two times. x


----------



## charbaby

My pain when walking has gone but the hip pain at night is just getting worse, All my midwife had to offer was go and see the physio people at the hospital see what they can do! I was like no I'll just hold out hopefully not much longer :/

This lady at the school ask me how long I had left today and when I said six weeks she was like ohhh not long now then! Felt good hearing that, Before the Easter Hols I was saying 9 weeks and people were like oh ages yet then, Funny how a few weeks can change peoples opinion on it lol


----------



## CLH_X3

charbaby said:


> CLH_X3 said:
> 
> 
> Well faith was 8lbs 1oz and I measured bang on last time, I hope this one is a little smaller!
> 
> Last app was at 28weeks tho and I was 29 weeks, so wonde if iv slowed down and got to what I should be or will I still be 1 week ahead ...
> 
> Has anyone that got stretch marks before got more this time ? I haven't had any fresh ones this time and hoping not to as I weighed more at this stage last time so can't see why I would! I hate SM
> 
> 25 weeks measured 25cm
> 28 weeks measured 29cm
> 31 weeks measured 32cm
> 34 weeks measured 36cm
> I was hoping to have slowed down but just got bigger :/
> I got alot with my first but then no extra with 2nd and so far no extra this time but I am expecting to get more because of how big I am! way bigger than last two times. xClick to expand...

Awh, I'm hoping not to get any new ones at all, think I would cry if I did! Do u actually weigh more this time round or starting of the same as the last 2 times ? 

Pebble - lucky cow not getting any!!!


----------



## pebbie1

CLH hahahahah bet they'll appear a few days before I'm due. Karma! Hahahahaha


----------



## babyface15

thanks girls! yes we got a load of presents, mostly all really useful items too. It was shocking how generous people were, I think it helped that this is the first baby in a long time on both sides :haha:
My SIL ordered the cake.. adorable!

omg pebbie, I hadn't checked your ticker in a while. 86%? Don't know if I'm excited or just panicking lol

Char same here, people just seemed to switch one day to "oh you've got a while left yet" to "not long now" lol

CLH I got a few on my boobs :( At least they are on the underside


----------



## charbaby

CLH_X3 said:


> charbaby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CLH_X3 said:
> 
> 
> Well faith was 8lbs 1oz and I measured bang on last time, I hope this one is a little smaller!
> 
> Last app was at 28weeks tho and I was 29 weeks, so wonde if iv slowed down and got to what I should be or will I still be 1 week ahead ...
> 
> Has anyone that got stretch marks before got more this time ? I haven't had any fresh ones this time and hoping not to as I weighed more at this stage last time so can't see why I would! I hate SM
> 
> 25 weeks measured 25cm
> 28 weeks measured 29cm
> 31 weeks measured 32cm
> 34 weeks measured 36cm
> I was hoping to have slowed down but just got bigger :/
> I got alot with my first but then no extra with 2nd and so far no extra this time but I am expecting to get more because of how big I am! way bigger than last two times. xClick to expand...
> 
> Awh, I'm hoping not to get any new ones at all, think I would cry if I did! Do u actually weigh more this time round or starting of the same as the last 2 times ?
> 
> Pebble - lucky cow not getting any!!!Click to expand...

No weigh loads more lol
1st pregnancy was a size 6 around 7 stone when got pregnant
2nd pregnancy was size 10 around 9 stone when got pregnant
3rd pregnancy size 12 10 n half stone when got pregnant. 
So bigger each time :/


----------



## charbaby

Crib blanket all finished :happydance::happydance:
 



Attached Files:







crib blanket (front).jpg
File size: 29.4 KB
Views: 2









Crib blanket (back).jpg
File size: 46.7 KB
Views: 2









both sides.jpg
File size: 35.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## babyface15

aw looks awesome, you're so crafty :)


----------



## CLH_X3

7 stone! Don't think il ever weight that low! Or even 9!! Lol ... Lush blanket

Drinking my raspberry leaf tea now.. So bored at work!


----------



## charbaby

CLH_X3 said:


> 7 stone! Don't think il ever weight that low! Or even 9!! Lol ... Lush blanket
> 
> Drinking my raspberry leaf tea now.. So bored at work!

Dont think I ever will again lol!


----------



## babyface15

haha clh i'm also bored at work drinking my rlt...love it!!


----------



## CLH_X3

babyface15 said:


> haha clh i'm also bored at work drinking my rlt...love it!!

How many are you drinking a day? I have the pills to... I'm taking on average 1 cup and 2-3 pills now ...


----------



## Little Ducky

I havent started my RLT yet, was wondering how much I should be starting with and what to build up to?


----------



## charbaby

Just wondering is anyones baby engaged?


----------



## pebbie1

I'm drinking 2 cups a day now and will go to 3-4 from 37 weeks. I quite like the taste :)


----------



## pebbie1

charbaby said:


> Just wondering is anyones baby engaged?

Nope. Midwife said its low down but not engaged yet. X


----------



## charbaby

pebbie1 said:


> charbaby said:
> 
> 
> Just wondering is anyones baby engaged?
> 
> Nope. Midwife said its low down but not engaged yet. XClick to expand...

Yeah mine said shes right down but not yet engaged. x


----------



## pebbie1

I think first babies are more likely to engage quicker than other babies as things have been stretched before. As long as baby is head down and going down :)

Omi, when is your next check for babies position? X


----------



## CLH_X3

I haven't had a midwife app since 28 weeks so I have no clue! 

I'm drinking 1-2 cups a day .. (More 1 with 2 tea bags) and 2-3 pills a day


----------



## pebbie1

When's your 34 week appointment CLH?


----------



## OmiOmen

My next appointment with the midwife is next Wednesday but by scan is on the 1st of May. The midwife can't tell his position very well, she said my stomach muscles are too tight to be sure. :shrug: I can't see his head at the top like I could because he is taking up too much space now but I think his head is between breach and transverse now.

My dissertation was fully handed in today! :happydance:


----------



## CLH_X3

Monday pebble and well done omi


----------



## charbaby

pebbie1 said:


> I think first babies are more likely to engage quicker than other babies as things have been stretched before. As long as baby is head down and going down :)
> 
> Omi, when is your next check for babies position? X

Was fully engaged with 1st at 34 weeks, then didn't engage with 2nd untill in labor so not really expecting to myself :)


----------



## babyface15

clh i'm drinking usually 1 cup a day sometimes none and sometimes two. I need to step it up now though.

I have no idea if my baby is engaged or not, but I don't think so! 

congrats omni :happydance: 
what an accomplishment and what a relief!!


----------



## charbaby

Morning everyone. Hope your all well :)
Cant believe it's Friday already this week has gone so quick. 
Everyone keeps saying it will start to drag soon but hopefully they are wrong as I love how quick it's gone so far! Just want to meet her already <3 x


----------



## pebbie1

Yippee! I love how quick it's going and I find it keeps going really quick! A lot quicker than last time but I guess Marielle keeping me on my feet all day makes it go quicker :)


----------



## charbaby

My 1st pregnancy went so slow aswell, But I think when you have kids life just flys by anyway :)


----------



## Zfbaby

Morning all, sorry was not about yesterday, had loads to do in the morning and spent the afternoon in bed after overdoing it. 
35 weeks already, I think it's going too fast as I still have loads to do and I'm running out of time. 

Question for ladies doing cloth nappies. I was online last night and found some reviews on a brand called kawaii. They seemed pretty comparable to bg so I bought one on eBay. It was super cheap (£4 with shipping) so I won't be heartbroken if it turns up an it's fake or an old version etc but looking at it this morning it looks different to the ones on the reviews. Any know of an actual website in the uk or that ships reasonably to the uk that would be a bit more kosher and have more choices? 

Hope everyone is feeling good today :) I'm back off to bed.


----------



## CLH_X3

pebbie1 said:


> Yippee! I love how quick it's going and I find it keeps going really quick! A lot quicker than last time but I guess Marielle keeping me on my feet all day makes it go quicker :)

How are u getting on with the potty training? 

I'm going to give it 1 go with faith before baby's born starting Monday, she always wants to put on her pants, sits on her potty, try's to take her nappy of if she's pooed, try's to wipe me when I'm going a wee!!! Lol an wants to sit on the toilet also ..going to try for a week and see how she gets on


----------



## OmiOmen

Zfbaby, Funky money pants stock them: https://www.funkymonkeypants.com/kawaii.html#.UWfW27U4u8A


----------



## babyface15

I can't believe how fast its all going. today its my last day at work :happydance: I remember thinking that it would be so far away. can't believe I'll be 35 weeks on Monday either, wow its all so amazing!!! :)


----------



## CLH_X3

Lucky u babyface! I'm working til 17th may!


----------



## pebbie1

CLH_X3 said:


> pebbie1 said:
> 
> 
> Yippee! I love how quick it's going and I find it keeps going really quick! A lot quicker than last time but I guess Marielle keeping me on my feet all day makes it go quicker :)
> 
> How are u getting on with the potty training?
> 
> I'm going to give it 1 go with faith before baby's born starting Monday, she always wants to put on her pants, sits on her potty, try's to take her nappy of if she's pooed, try's to wipe me when I'm going a wee!!! Lol an wants to sit on the toilet also ..going to try for a week and see how she gets onClick to expand...

She just holds it when she's without a nappy! She leaked wee the other day as she was dancing and her bladder was so full. She did nothing for 3 hours and then she got really upset so I put her nappy on and she filled it within 1 minute. Bless her. I'll keep trying though :)


----------



## pebbie1

Enjoy your last day at work babyface! X


----------



## Zfbaby

Thanks omni-
Just having a look now. I've found a website called sweet bottoms that post internationally. They have some kawaii nappies there you might like. They look very much like the artist series nappies. They are $10 each so about £6.60


----------



## CLH_X3

Aww Bless her, I bet she will pick it up quickly once she gets the hang of it! Im dreading the first couple days, specially as il be staying in all day so they will be LONG days! I usually take her play group mon morning for an hour and soft play tue! .. 


I was wondering (i may be the only weight obsessed ish person though! Lol) how long everyone is going to wait after they gave birth to weigh themselves again ?

With faith I didn&#8217;t weigh until exactly 2 weeks after i gave birth as i thought that was enough time for all extra fluid, blood, waters etc to leave the body and i didn&#8217;t want to be disappointed if I weighed straight after and still weighed a stone more! 2 weeks after i was exactly at the weight i was when I got pregnant so i was happy with that.

Was thinking i may do the same thing this time, wait exactly 2 weeks and see how much I loss! Hoping il go back down to pre pregnancy weight! Or at least within the stone bracket i was in before! 

Means il have to hide the scales though as I&#8217;m a scale hopper! 

Is anyone going to be using anything like a Belly Bandit? I have one from last time that i had made smaller so il be taking that to hospital with me this time again and hopefully it will fit!


----------



## OmiOmen

I haven't weighed myself in pregnancy and the MW only did it at the booking in appointment. I don't even own scales so I have no idea when I will weight myself. How long before I get a gym again will probably depend on if I have a c-section or a VBAC and how exhausting BF'ing is again.


----------



## pebbie1

I never weigh myself out of pregnancy and have not done for along time this pregnancy. I just go by my clothes size :)


----------



## pebbie1

Anyone else really tired? I had a bad night sleep and I'm absolutely exhausted today! I need to catch my breath when walking up the stairs too. Ugh...I just want to sleep for a few days :)


----------



## CLH_X3

Wish I could just not weigh myself, I look at cake though and put on 4lbs! Lol 

Actually iv been sleeping really well! ... Not even waking to pee!


----------



## pebbie1

Jealous!!!!!! I pee on average 4 times and have hip pain that keeps waking me. Can't wait to have normal sleeps again :)


----------



## Zfbaby

pebbie- im the same, Im ony getting up maybe twice but then im a terrible drinker and i really struggle to drink much during the day so i dont have much pee to pee at night :haha: Im also turning over every few mins because of my hips and I officially hate our stairs :growlmad:

After a slow morning I managed to be a bit productive. Ive finished the size dividers for the cupboard in the nursery, fitted the car seat in the car and finished the first changing pad cover as a tester before i get some minky. Phew need a sit down now :) Im going to go back to looking at nappies online.
omni, I notice that there is a brand called cannymums online that look identical to the kawaii baby nappies.:shrug:

heres a few pics


----------



## pebbie1

Wow Zfbaby that looks brilliant! Well done you :)
I just have absolutely 0% energy today and I've done absolutely nothing all day as entertaining Marielle already nearly brings me to tears as I just want to sleep! :(
Can't wait till hubby gets home


----------



## Zfbaby

Thanks :)
Im tired all the time and the simplest of tasks are a nightmare, cant imagine it with a toddler too.


----------



## OmiOmen

Some days I am okay and others, like today, I feel exhausted. I wake up 1-2 times to pee when not pregnant so it is a lot more now. Plus my pelvis hurts when I lay down and it makes me get heartburn so it takes me ages to get to sleep. 

Zfbaby, I'm not sure if kawaii are China cheapies or not but they have some of the same prints as them. The size dividers are so cute!

We are viewing a house on Monday and I really hope we can somehow work it out to move in before the birth if possible. If I have a c-section that is 6 weeks away and if not more like 6-8. I have a few nursery ideas in mind but won't do it until we have moved.


----------



## Zfbaby

from what i understand they are a canadian company but they are made in china hence why i think you can get them delivered straight from china. The reviews seem good though so worth a go. I want to try as many brands as possible so im about to order a popngro and a blueberry too. with real nappy week discounts its a good time to try i guess


----------



## charbaby

pebbie1 said:


> Jealous!!!!!! I pee on average 4 times and have hip pain that keeps waking me. Can't wait to have normal sleeps again :)

I get up 2-3 times during the night for a wee and I am getting bad hip pain also :/ So sleep for me is totally rubbish at the mo and I have never been one to sleep in the day so feel tired all day everyday! x


----------



## OmiOmen

I want to try a few brands too and am hoping to get some good deals in RNW but DH seems to think we are getting close to having enough now. :nope: I thought that babipur have some great lead up to RNW deals too.


----------



## passion4shoes

Have either of you any experience with bamboo squares for newborns?

I missed my 34 week mw appointment. Left it too late to book and there would only have been 4 days between the 34 week and 36 week appointment. She will probably tell me off. Oops. Need to do my whooping cough vaccination too.

What are your wardrobe dividers made out of zf? Great idea. 

I hope you are more productive than me on your ML baby. I have been useless.


----------



## OmiOmen

I have no experience with bamboo squares but I know that squares are great for newborns because you can make them get a good fit. I was going to use them in case I had another small ish baby but ended up not getting any.


----------



## Little Ducky

OmiOmen said:


> Plus my pelvis hurts when I lay down and it makes me get heartburn so it takes me ages to get to sleep.

Oh my goddddddddddddddd the heartburn :cry::cry:

It's driving me INSANE. :nope:


----------



## pebbie1

Heartburn is awful! For myself milk and Tums help. Can't go out of the door without them!


----------



## Zfbaby

OmiOmen said:


> I want to try a few brands too and am hoping to get some good deals in RNW but DH seems to think we are getting close to having enough now. :nope: I thought that babipur have some great lead up to RNW deals too.

ive been looking on there today actually, just wondering if I might get the bg irwin print. its really cute for a boy 




passion- they are mdf shapes I bought from ebay. quick bit of paint and some scrapbook sticky numbers oh and I got dh to drill a hole in the top.


----------



## babyface15

thanks girls the days almost over now :D everyone has been so nice to me too which is great seeing as how I'll be gone for over a year!

oh clh you are a trooper!!! though I think if i didn't have all these holidays to use I could have managed to stay a bit longer.

yes pebbie i'm exhausted to. id love to drink a great big coffee but I've already had my little sip for the day lol

good luck with the house omni!


----------



## babyface15

sorry you're suffering little ducky. my mil told me she had terrible heartburn during her pregnancies too, it sounds terrible!


----------



## Zfbaby

oops im going to get in sooo much trouble when dh gets home and sees how many nappies ive now got on order :haha::haha:
once they all arrive ill have 5x bum genius (i had to go back and order the irwin print), 3x bambino miosolo, 1x kawaii, and 1x totsbots easyfit. Not bad for my first lot. Better stop for now although I kinda want to get the paris,london amd new york print easyfits too but im not going to.:nope: Ill wait until the others arrive


----------



## CLH_X3

stick them in the cupboard, he would never know ;)
my oh has just asked me what parcel have i got to pick up from royal mail... opsss a pair of lelli kelly sandles for faith!! ha another pair shoes!


----------



## babyface15

very sneaky ladies.. I like it!
wow you have a lot of diapers, I really need to start ordering some!!


----------



## babyface15

btw been meaning to ask, do you girls do anything to protect your mattress in case your waters go while in bed? we bought a new mattress just last year and I don't want anything to happen to it.


----------



## CLH_X3

I haven't got anything protecting my mattress, but it is fairly old now and if my waters went on it then I will replace .... 

Last time I didn't protect it either but my waters went while pushing in hospital so wasn't a problem


----------



## pebbie1

Babyface I was thinking exactly the same! I'll get a mat or something as we have a new memory foam mattress and definitely don't want it ruined!


----------



## charbaby

Went out for dinner last night with my friends was really nice to all meet up with them all hadn't seen a few of them for over a year! 
Hope your all well today :)
I had a better night sleep only woke once for a wee and didn't have any hip pain which was great x


----------



## OmiOmen

Lol, it is the other way around in our house and DH orders things without saying. Not nappies though, normally toddler toys.

I didn't plan on putting a mat under the mattress. Just sort of presuming I won't go into labour before 39 weeks and I'm won't find out until the first for sure if I can have a VBAC or not. He is too big to track his position very well now. Before his head was small enough to clearly feel at the top but now he is too big to be sure. I think he is at some sort of twisted angle at the moment.

Glad you had a good night charbabay.


----------



## pebbie1

Oh Char, I'm well jealous of your good night sleep :)
Hubby has planned to start baby prepping the house today! Good idea seen as its going to rain later anyways. I think baby has gone down further as my crotch hurts a lot and I walk as of I've sat on a horse for 8 hours lol! See what the midwife says Monday :)


----------



## Zfbaby

Morning, :)
Yeah I decided not to say anything I'll just wait until they turn up.
I've got some disposable changing mats from pampers that I got for protecting the minky covers etc I. The nursery. I'll use one on my bed nearer the time and I've put one with my hospital bag to sit on in the car as I wouldn't like to have anything leak in there. 
Spent most of last night turning and getting up so in the end I gave in and watched an episode of celebrity juice until I was sleepy again.


----------



## charbaby

Knowing my luck it will be a one off! Lol
A few people I have on facebook are due this week! Wish that was me. 
5 n half weeks to go tho x


----------



## Zfbaby

charbaby said:


> Knowing my luck it will be a one off! Lol
> A few people I have on facebook are due this week! Wish that was me.
> 5 n half weeks to go tho x

I think I really am the only person hoping to go over :( maybe its ftm nerves but I feel like there's still too much to do before he arrives.


----------



## Zfbaby

Oh my god just seen my ticker, 31 days!!! Urgh need to go clean something!


----------



## pebbie1

Hahahahahaha I can't wait to hold the baby! Those cuddles are so nice and they're so soft and smell so nice :)


----------



## charbaby

Zfbaby said:


> charbaby said:
> 
> 
> Knowing my luck it will be a one off! Lol
> A few people I have on facebook are due this week! Wish that was me.
> 5 n half weeks to go tho x
> 
> I think I really am the only person hoping to go over :( maybe its ftm nerves but I feel like there's still too much to do before he arrives.Click to expand...

I went over with my 1st and was so annoying! I am hoping to have her a little early, I am all ready for her now :) :happydance::happydance: x


----------



## babyface15

thanks girls, what's a mat? in thinking of getting a, waterproof mattress concert but it seems pretty expensive for something I will only use for a bit.

good idea on the pads for the car too zfbaby!!

so glad you had a great night char and are feeling well.

omni when's your ultrssound again?

i'm getting ready now I think i'd be ok if I went a week or two early :)


----------



## pebbie1

I'm thinking of possibly gettin the little mats you get for kids when they still wee their beds. Whatever is cheaper really :)
I'm completely ready for this baby! I really can't wait :) :)


----------



## passion4shoes

Nope zf - I wouldn't mind going slightly over too. Far too much to do! 

Omi - do they give you photos of scans now or not bother?

Gorgeous nappies. I ave bought all preloved so far. Apart from the ll. 4 more wraps arrived this morning too. OH just rolls his eyes now.

Isn't heartburn meant to mean a hairy headed baby?


----------



## Zfbaby

passion4shoes said:


> Nope zf - I wouldn't mind going slightly over too. Far too much to do!
> 
> Omi - do they give you photos of scans now or not bother?
> 
> Gorgeous nappies. I ave bought all preloved so far. Apart from the ll. 4 more wraps arrived this morning too. OH just rolls his eyes now.
> 
> Isn't heartburn meant to mean a hairy headed baby?

I hope that's not true. I've had no heartburn and dh and I were both bold as anything. I'd like baby to have some hair :) 
The pampers mats are quite big and are really cheap in tesco plus none of that annoying plastic sound that you get with some protectors. 

I've kept the nappy prints a secret although I've now told dh. He wasn't bothered actually which was good. Hoping when he sees them it'll help him get in the mood to order more. I got the totsboys jack and the beanstalk print. It's super cute.


----------



## babyface15

ah OK I didn't know about these pee pads, they seem like a good option!
I will check it out at the drug store!


----------



## charbaby

passion4shoes said:


> Nope zf - I wouldn't mind going slightly over too. Far too much to do!
> 
> Omi - do they give you photos of scans now or not bother?
> 
> Gorgeous nappies. I ave bought all preloved so far. Apart from the ll. 4 more wraps arrived this morning too. OH just rolls his eyes now.
> 
> Isn't heartburn meant to mean a hairy headed baby?

I wish this was true but both my other 2 never had hair but suffered bad with heartburn then aswel x


----------



## charbaby

Love um :)
 



Attached Files:







baby converse.jpg
File size: 35 KB
Views: 0


----------



## OmiOmen

Love those converse! 

My scan is the 1st. You can get photos but I didn't bother with late scans with DS1 because you can't make much out with so little room in there. 

I got very bad heartburn both times and DS1 did have a lot of hair but I think it is just an old wives tale.

I seem to be getting more swollen now when I walk and it doesn't even have to be far now. Plus it is taking longer to go down. I have taken my BP and it is normal for me and my dip sticks don't have protein in so so I think it is normal pregnancy swelling.


----------



## pebbie1

LOVE the converse Char! Very cute :)

Glad it's normal pregnancy swelling Omi. My feet and ankles are swelling but bp still ok.

I've actually done things in the house today! Think my nesting has started as I was on hands and knees cleaning the living room floor hahahahahaha! Very tired now though :)


----------



## babyface15

I was hoping my nesting would start today on my first day off but I am really sleepy and not getting anything done :S


----------



## Zfbaby

I wish I'd been productive today. I've mainly slept. 
Anyone getting a lot of fetal hiccups at the minute or had them with previous babies? I haven't had them during my pg until this last week and he seems to get them a lot. Is that par for the course this close to the end?


----------



## OmiOmen

I'm so tiered too. DH took DS1 this morning so I could sleep in and then after we got back from the park I went for another lay down. :sleep:

I had the worst BH's ever today. I started getting very bad period type pains, the sort where you feel like you have an upset stomach and are dizzy from the pain, and then started getting strong BH's pains. I was laying down and finally got to sleep but then another strong BH would wake me up. I was seriously starting to think it might be early labour for a while. :dohh:


----------



## pebbie1

How are you feeling now Omi? 
I'm absolutely exhausted now after cleaning all day lol! So we just put Marielle to bed and now it's time for curry and The Voice :)


----------



## OmiOmen

I'm okay now, just some odd twinges. I have a lot of pressure but that seems to happen when he goes head down so FX he has turned although he still seems at an angle on the left. It seemed to last about 2 hours but it was nothing like BH's I have had before now. It feels like my body might be gearing up for labour which I know can take weeks to do that but it didn't happen with DS1 until 38 weeks and I had the c-section at 39. 

We'r watching Britons got talent. DH really doesn't seem interested in the voice at all this year.


----------



## Zfbaby

pebbie1 said:


> How are you feeling now Omi?
> I'm absolutely exhausted now after cleaning all day lol! So we just put Marielle to bed and now it's time for curry and The Voice :)

:( I forgot it was on.


----------



## OmiOmen

I felt a bit odd today and now DS2 has gone head down I think, still at an angle so not engaged or anything. DH is now in a panic so bought all the things we _need_ for a newborn tonight.


----------



## babyface15

I get hiccups every now and again zfbaby
i'm not sure if I told you ladies that I have as positioning scan next week BC the doctor couldn't seem to tell babies position. my cousin is a Dr and checked today and said for sure baby is head down and she'd bet a few thousand on it :D
also she let me use her stethoscope top listen to the babys heartbeat :cloud9:


----------



## pebbie1

Zfbaby it's on again tonight so you can still watch it :)
Omi that would be so good if baby has turned. I'll keep my fingers crossed for you!
Babyface hope your baby is head down too. Nice to have a scan again although baby will be so big! I couldn't see what was what anymore at my scan 2 weeks ago lol

Hubby keeps dreaming baby is a boy! With Marielle he kept dreamin it was a girl so we'll see. Can't wait to see what my yellow bump is going to be!!

More cleaning today and organising the house :)


----------



## pebbie1

Ps Marielle had LOADS of hiccups when I was pregnant with her. A few times each day lol.
This baby is a lot more quiet and has only had hiccups about three times in total. Marielle did have a lot of hair when she was born :)


----------



## OmiOmen

I am sure he is head down (ish) now but he is still at the same angle so part of him is at the top right of my bump and part of him is still at the bottom left. So I am not sure it will make much difference that he has turned. I had a few other symptoms that got me worried about premature labour last night and almost called the labour ward at 11:30pm but decided to wait until today and things seemed to have calmed down a bit more now.

How many do we have on team yellow on here? It will be exciting to see who has had what gender.


----------



## babyface15

glad to hear baby has flipped. what were your symptoms hun?
i'm team yellow!! I can't wait to find out what my little baby is :)


----------



## passion4shoes

Team yellow here too. 

Omi that sounds scary. Do you think you will go early?

I don't even think bubs has started to engage yet.


----------



## OmiOmen

For 2 days I have gotten bad period pains ever 10 hours that last 2 or so hours along with on and off BH's. When the BH's come it makes my back hurt more and makes me dizzy and nauseous along with pressure low down. TMI but yesterday I had a 'clear out' and increased CM which maybe was watery but not exactly wet. On the night when I was getting the pains I saw 2 tiny and faint dots of red when I wiped. The pain yesterday was awful but it is not quite as bad today as then. I basically feel off and can not get at all comfortable but I didn't feel good the last 2 times he went head down for 15 or so minutes so maybe that is it. :shrug: He is still moving lots though.


----------



## Zfbaby

Omi seems a bit like me. Baby I think is head down but at an angle stuck on my hip. With his bum and feet high up on my right side and his back diagonal but pushing up through my belly button. Is that the same?


----------



## OmiOmen

That sounds a lot like me although I can no longer tell for sure if his head is up or down. Whatever is at the top is a little in the centre than the right at the moment than it was earlier.


----------



## Zfbaby

Certainly sounds like me. I think he's head down because it's quite a large bulge which I think must be bum and I get movement on the right which I think must come from heels and feet. I've been getting a lot of pressure on my hips which I think is his head??? I've got an appt with my consultant tomorrow so I'm hoping they will do a presentation scan seeing as two midwives last week couldn't work it out for sure. 
Have you heard of go green diapers? I've just shown them to dh and I think I might treat lo (myself) and I've just fallen in love with a rumparooz pocket in a print called preppy. This is becoming an addiction. :)


----------



## OmiOmen

I had a bit more spotting and the pain keeps going so called the assessment unit and they said unless it is enough blood like the start of a period there is no need to call again.

I'v not heard of green drapers, are they an American brand?


----------



## Zfbaby

Well that seems supportive. Not! You'd think maybe they'd say to come and get checked over at the very least. Are you in a lot of pain? 

Yes they are an American brand, you can see them on jackbenatural.com. They look cool, nice bright colours, two way pocket and a double gusset which looks like it would be handy for containing everything. I'm very tempted but I've promised to hold off until our first batch arrives.


----------



## OmiOmen

It is like really bad period pains with BH's on and off. If I was full-term I wouldn't be too worried but it hurts more than any BH's I have ever had before and the spotting and a few other things has me a bit panicked. Maybe I am worrying more than I need to though, I would just feel better if I was a few more weeks along. 

The gussets sound good. I am tempted by the little lamb wraps because of their gussets.


----------



## Zfbaby

It's hard when you're worried and they make you feel like its nothing without even checking as it puts you off seeking help. I worry about being a nuisance when I should be insisting. I keep telling dh that's I'm going to be assertive tomorrow and push for the presentation scan so that I've got the opportunity to check a few things but I probably won't in case they think I'm just nuts :( 

I was impressed with how soft the little lambs were at the demo I just wanted to cuddle them :haha: but I think the whole wrap on top thing puts me off as its another step and another part to find where as the pockets are so simple. I want to make sure I stick to it. I'm glad we've decided to start later so we can skip newborn size too as that would be so much to take on with our first baby in such a small time.


----------



## OmiOmen

I decided not to call yesterday but after looking up online I have most of the symptoms of the early signs of labour so thought better safe than sorry and called. I guess I do feel a little less worried that they don't want me to come in though.

I have gone for pockets/AIO's/snap-in's for the day but on a night the two part systems are less likely to leak and I am hoping to actually use them on a night this time.


----------



## Zfbaby

So far I think mine are just pocket and the kinda aio that are pockets rather than the traditional aio. I'm not sure if we saw snap ins at the demo. Is that where the insert is next to baby and just poppers in rather than inside a pocket?? Definitely still learning it think.


----------



## pebbie1

How are you feeling now Omi?
I've lost some plug today and it had some blood in it too. Not too worried yet as I know it's normal that you can loose bits of plug early. Seeing the midwife tomorrow so see what they say then.
House is almost completely baby prepped and cleaned hahahaha


----------



## OmiOmen

Snap-ins are the ones with poppers. I have a few itti bitti snap in's. 

More mild BH's now but it seems to come in stages a bit. They don't try to stop labour at 34 weeks and I am wondering if the person I spoke to was thinking there is no point me coming for an early labour test at this point. :shrug: She said I need to rest and yet everything I have read online says that BH's can stop if you walk more. I might not be in the early stages of labour but is suddenly feel very hard to believe I could potentially be another eight and a half weeks (when I will be 41 weeks).

I lost a very tiny dot of my plug, about the size of a pepper corn, a couple of weeks ago. Sorry for the TMI, but now I have a increased CM that is thicker and gloopier than creamy but not quite jelly like either. Only a tiny amount of spotting though. 

Good luck with the midwife tomorrow Pebble. At least you have had the steroid injection now so should it happen early there is a good chance that his/her lungs will be fully developed by now.


----------



## Zfbaby

I find resting helps as I get bh when I walk too much. And drinking lots helps too. I hope lo will stay put for you. Are you all packed now just in case? 

Pebbie- I'd say we are getting closer to being ready. Dh is off for 4 days so he's going to help with the last bits I want done. Yay!


----------



## CLH_X3

Omi and pebble hope your Both ok! 

Am I the only one that's never had a BH?! 

My contractions were only period pain last time, no tightenings or back pain etc...


----------



## pebbie1

It's great to have stuff done. Gives me a lot more rest as I'm not stressing about things that need doing.
Omi, I hope baby stays inside a bit longer! My friend gave birth at 35 weeks the other day and baby was perfect! It was probably just ready to come out, but it didn't need any special care :)


----------



## pebbie1

CLH I had no braxton hicks at all last time! Just started with period pains as well.
This time round I've been having loads but more period pains as well.


----------



## OmiOmen

I had BH's with DS1 and this time but only mild whereas now they are fairly painful. The period type back pain was worse yesterday though so I am hoping it is something bought on by the change of position. The lower back pain was so bad yesterday I couldn't keep track of the BH's but today I think they are ever few hours. Resting or standing doesn't seem to make much difference other than the pressure I feel can sometimes change a bit when standing up. 

I have a overnight bag packed just in case and DH got panicked and dug out the baby stuff we are re-using today and ordered everything else we need to come tomorrow.


----------



## Zfbaby

I'm not the only ftm on here am I? I've had bh throughout from around 16wks. It feels like baby suddenly fills up my entire stomach and is pushing really hard everywhere and they can really hurt then my tummy goes soft again. They suck, if this is what labour is like then I already know I won't like it :) 
Glad you're all sorted omni. I just have a couple more buys to get then my bags are done and will go in the car.


----------



## babyface15

Hope your babies stay cooking for a little while longer ladies. 
I'm a ftm too :)
I had a few bhs (tightening sensation) at around 25 weeks and then period pains a few times but nothing major really


----------



## charbaby

CLH_X3 said:


> Omi and pebble hope your Both ok!
> 
> Am I the only one that's never had a BH?!
> 
> My contractions were only period pain last time, no tightenings or back pain etc...

Nope I've never had them neither and this is my 3rd baby so thought I might this time. Glad I haven't tho as I would prob think they were real :haha:


----------



## charbaby

Only 13% to go now! 5 weeks and 2 days seems like nothing! I really can't wait to see what my baby looks like! I keep thinking I will have her early but maybe that's just wishful thinking! Hope your all well. :)


----------



## pebbie1

Woohoooo 13% left!!!
Madness. I keep thinking I'm going to have baby early too but maybe that's wishful thinking from my side as well hahahahahaha.
People are starting to get impatient though and that's not helping!!! All asking when baby is going to be here and stuff. My mum said she told all her colleagues at work it's nearly time the baby arrives as she really wants a trip to the uk to see me and baby. Plus she is dying to find out the gender!


----------



## Zfbaby

Morning all,
Feeling not quite right this morning :( I feel like I'm about to start a period. Not quite cramps but that aching deep in your pelvis. Had loads of discharge this morning (sorry tmi) and my back is on fire. Plus I feel really sick. For my consultant appt at 12 not looking forward to it at all as I think it's going to be a massive waste of time, the dr isnt very nice. God didn't realise how grumpy I was today sorry ladies.


----------



## pebbie1

Awe Zfbaby that doesn't sound very nice :hugs:
Is it a constant pain?
I am under a specific consultant but I've never actually seen her before and I've seen a different consultant everytime I went!! Think they've got about 20 different ones. It can be quite annoying but the last 2 ones were very nice lol!
I'm digging deep in my brain but babybrain is winning. Why are you seein the consultant again? Sorry :(


----------



## babyface15

oh hunni you're allowed to be grumpy every now and again at this point :haha:
well hopefully you're consultant will shed some light on who you feel so off.

it's my first day off work :happydance: I can't wait to do some laundry, there's so much to do. do you girls wash everything that's new? clothes, towels, sheets etc?


----------



## babyface15

35 weeks :O
wow i'm starting to get the feeling that birth stories will start rolling in soon!!!!


----------



## pebbie1

Yep I do. I just want everything to have "our" smell as in the fresh smell from the washing and not the factory smell. I got clothes from our friends and they are washed but I still washed them as it was a different smell to ours!! lol :)


----------



## pebbie1

babyface15 said:


> 35 weeks :O
> wow i'm starting to get the feeling that birth stories will start rolling in soon!!!!

Oh I so agree! Especially now aches and pains are starting with some women. How exciting!!!!!!!


----------



## babyface15

that's a good point pebbie, i'm just going to wash everything too :)
ah I know, it's all so exciting!! can't wait for them!


----------



## OmiOmen

Sorry your not feeling good Zfbaby. 

I felt okay this morning but after walking the pains have started again. On the bright side we had a house viewing that went well today and will be putting an application in. It would mean moving right around my due date though which isn't ideal but can't be avoided. Our baby stuff arrived today, DH is really happy with the travel system.


----------



## babyface15

some friends of ours moved the day after she had her baby. they had bought a house and it closed the day of her c-section. she just got her husband (& mine) to do everything, move, paint etc while she was st the hospital lol! you'll get it all sorted out hun. I hope ir works out for you :)


----------



## CLH_X3

Had my midwife app, all is well except I'm now measuring 2 weeks behind instead of 1 week ahead like last time so iv dropped 3 weeks, midwife isn't concerned tho.


----------



## pebbie1

That's a big difference clh! Shows you how inaccurate those measurements are.

Omi I hope you get the house! Just organise others to do everything for you so you can relax and put your feet up. When will you find out?


----------



## babyface15

glad to hear all is well clh! your bump did look really different last week, maybe the baby has moved around!


----------



## CLH_X3

Well next app is 2 weeks time so were see if I gain 2 weeks or 4 weeks to make me what I should be!


----------



## pebbie1

Will be interesting. Could they feel what position baby was in?


----------



## OmiOmen

Clh, maybe the position has changed? 

In an ideal world we will be moved in a week or so before he is born but if he comes when I am in hospital at least my in-laws are off work so can help out.


----------



## Zfbaby

Just back from consultants appt. and it was a lot different to what I expected. I originally had to see them as my hip is fused on the left side and they weren't sure what affect that would have on labour. We've just been told that baby is still oblique and now measuring 4 weeks ahead. We've been booked in
For a growth scan next Monday and been told to bring my hospital bags as if he is still oblique they want me to stay in hospital. If my waters break in the mean time we are to call for an emergency ambulance. If my waters break at home they'll do a c-section and if I get admitted to hospital next week and he doesn't turn by 39 weeks then it's a c-section. If he turns and stays turned for 48 hrs I can go home and wait for delivery naturally although I'd my hips cause a problem they will do a c-section. Kinda wish they'd just give me a date and be done with it but I guess now we wait. Dh is a little worried I think an I just want to get him out safely. :(


----------



## OmiOmen

Sorry about the shock Zfbaby. I hope it is a planned rather than a emergency c-section. I can tell you from experience the planned ones are very relaxed, I was really scared with DS1 and they really managed to make it feel surprisingly laid back. A planned c-section in the UK for positioning will fall between 39-40 weeks normally, exactly when in that week may depend on how bookable slots are dealt with in your hospital.


----------



## OmiOmen

Gosh, just checked your ticker, there is a good chance you will be having your LO in just over 3 weeks!


----------



## CLH_X3

pebbie1 said:


> Will be interesting. Could they feel what position baby was in?

Head down ... 

But he was head down at my last app aswel ... Which was 5 weeks ago


----------



## pebbie1

Aw zfbaby, that must've been a complete shock to hear! I hope all will be ok with your scan so you don't have to stay in hospital so I'll keep my fingers tightly crossed! But like you said, main thing is to get your little boy out safely and like Omi said, you're nearly there! X


----------



## pebbie1

CLH_X3 said:


> pebbie1 said:
> 
> 
> Will be interesting. Could they feel what position baby was in?
> 
> Head down ...
> 
> But he was head down at my last app aswel ... Which was 5 weeks agoClick to expand...

Did the midwife say what could've made your bump change shape so much?


----------



## Zfbaby

That's so soon! 
Yeah I wish it was planned so that I knew it was coming. I've always been scared that lo will be stuck in my hips and they'd do a ecs or try forceps which I'm totally against. They've mentioned a manual turning but I've heard horrible things about those which scared me more. I said to dh that whilst I know nothing is risk free I feel that natural labour is more risky for him and c-section is more risky for me so I'd rather have a c-section if that makes sense. I'm more concerned for him being here safely than me. Plus the idea that my waters could break at home on my own is now scaring me. Plus I've now gone from having maybe 6 weeks to prep to 1. I'd have to leave dh in charge of finishing everything and thatll drive me mad.


----------



## pebbie1

They tried turning my sisters baby and she said it was really painful and it didn't work! 
I feel the same as you, as long as baby is ok so I'd be more up for a c-section than "see how things go" on natural labour. Can't believe how close it's all getting


----------



## babyface15

omg zfbaby it's exciting though how close you are to meeting your baby, no matter how they get here. i'm sorry for all the uncertainty though. but have faith the doctors will do what's best. it's not very likely your waters will break this early. do you have much left to do?


----------



## Zfbaby

Some painting which dh is going to do today and we need to arrange for the new carpets to be fitted and then just some cleaning bits and sewin bits. Nothing that's major if he decided to come early just things I wanted to do to make it perfect. I've for some shopping to do but I can do a lot online and get dh to do it too. 
I was shocked but not panicked whilst we were there now we've left and I've had time to think it over I'm a bit annoyed at myself. I wish I'd mentioned the increased hiccups and freaky movement as that's been linked to cord issues which are more likely with oblique babies. Probably just hitting panic mode but I'm glad I've got Mw appt tomorrow so I can ask.


----------



## CLH_X3

pebbie1 said:


> CLH_X3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pebbie1 said:
> 
> 
> Will be interesting. Could they feel what position baby was in?
> 
> Head down ...
> 
> But he was head down at my last app aswel ... Which was 5 weeks agoClick to expand...
> 
> Did the midwife say what could've made your bump change shape so much?Click to expand...

I didn't even mention it, she was going to take blood but as I haven't taken any iron pills she said we would do it next time

Hope everything turns out fine zbaby


----------



## pebbie1

I just got back from my midwife appointment. Baby has moved down into the pelvis and is partly engaged :)
Bp was not good though and midwife asked if the consultant talked to me about inducing yet. So I think I'll be induced as bp keeps going up and down loads! I'll hear it next week when I see the consultant (I hope).


----------



## Zfbaby

pebbie1 said:


> I just got back from my midwife appointment. Baby has moved down into the pelvis and is partly engaged :)
> Bp was not good though and midwife asked if the consultant talked to me about inducing yet. So I think I'll be induced as bp keeps going up and down loads! I'll hear it next week when I see the consultant (I hope).

Gosh suddenly seems like we are both on the express train.


----------



## pebbie1

It's mad isn't it? Now things start to mess around though I am ready for them to induce. My induction with Marielle went fab so I'm not worried, but like you I just want to end the uncertainty.
Just looked at my notes and baby is 3/5 engaged! Midwife said baby had gone down a lot but didn't expect that much already! Hence the feeling like I had been sat on a horse for 8 hours this week lol


----------



## Zfbaby

That doesn't sound like a nice feeling. I had some shooting sensations down below the other night and had hoped that meant baby had moved but doesnt look like it. I can't believe tht the other day I was saying how I wanted to go over my dd and now I want him to be here. Think if they'd said theyd take him out tomorrow id do it just to know he was ok. 
On a nicer note 5 of my cloth nappies turned up this afternoon so that's cheered me up. :)


----------



## pebbie1

Same here!!! I'm now thinking any day extra is great but if they'd say tomorrow induction I'd be packing my bag! Mentioning bag, I STILL need to pack my hospital bag. Best get a move on


----------



## Zfbaby

:) yeah that might be handy. I've just zipped mine up. I still need to get some nursing bras but I figure I'll send dh to get them if needs be. I was hoping to wait until I knew how big they might get. Do you think it's better to just have nursing vests forthr first couple of days anyway until they settle down?


----------



## OmiOmen

Over the past few days I sometimes feel like a bowling ball is going to drop out of me at any minute but he can't be engaged because I can visibly see him sticking out at a diagonal angle. I don't really get it. :wacko:

I used under-wire bras throughout pregnancy and breastfeeding although I might use the good sports bras I have while in hospital this time. I'm currently a 34F and I have already BF'ed once so frankly most nursing bras just don't do the job.


----------



## pebbie1

I've got maternity/nursing bras. They still have some space left in them so they should be fine. I remember looking like Katie Price 2 days after giving birth lol! That did go down though and didn't stay like that all the time.
I still need to get pj's. I don't know where to look. I need some old ones I can wear during labour and then throw away and some for after, but which are easy for feeding as well. Looked at Tesco and couldn't really find any. Might look at Sainsburys?


----------



## babyface15

pebbie it sounds like your baby is trying to make its way out already :)
zfbaby I bought a few nursing bras, one nighttime and one daytime and they were suitable for a range of sizes. You could try to pick up a few like that!


----------



## babyface15

haha just looked up katie price!


----------



## pebbie1

Hahahahahaha she's got ginormous fake babylons! Hahahahahahaha


----------



## Zfbaby

I'd like to say Katie price does not represent Britain as a whole! ;) 
Last time I was measured I was needing a 38ff but they are now tight. I looked at some nursing bras in debenhams but it was a young girl there who hasn't been trained to do maternity. She measured and said I'd need a 40G when my milk came in. I ran away :( I kinda hate wearing bras anyway so I'd probably be better in best tops with support and nursing clips. At least I can either send dh if I am in hospital or I can shop online from my phone.


----------



## OmiOmen

They might not change size, not everyone does. I never changes size while pregnant or though 'extended' breastfeeding and it wasn't until I finished BF'ing that I went down a size. You can't really predict what size you will need.


----------



## Zfbaby

IF i do get stuck in hospital I'm going to op for vest tops and button tops. I haven't changed much I was a 34f before I was pg so that's not a huge change and I only went up a lot around the back as they're quite a snug make. Who knows time will tell I guess.
Dh loved the bg irwin print by the way. I know they say birth to potty but I'm
Glad were not they would look huge on a newborn. Although maybe not if he's a 15lber :haha:


----------



## OmiOmen

It is a shame that BG don't do more prints. DH had a tantrum yesterday because we got 5 new totsbots strechies and a wrap for £30 (inc. p&p) and then he saw somewhere was selling 5 colours, no wrap for just a bit more. I tried to say you cover them up so the colour doesn't matter but he sulked a bit. :dohh:


----------



## charbaby

ZFBABY. Hope all turns out well!! 
Pebbie! same for you to :)
CLH. You should ask for a scan! I thought it was meant to be the norm in uk to do growth scans if 3cm over or under as out of the normal range.
What a day it has been seems like we might have some birth stories sooner than we expected! x


----------



## Zfbaby

Yeah I like the prints and they sell so well it seems stupid not to make more. I can't wait to order my rumparooz from the us the prints are so cool and the gogreen diapers have different coloured snaps. Very cool.
Char- its been a crazy few days hasn't it, guess it shows how close we all are. 
Wonder who will make it to watermelons?


----------



## charbaby

What week is water melons? x


----------



## OmiOmen

I bet I get to 39-41 weeks even though I feel like my body is gearing up already. No more spotting for me at least today although I wish these bad period type pains would go. 

Is everyone feeling prepared now?


----------



## Zfbaby

Watermelon is 37weeks according to my app. It only goes up to 8.5lbs though. What's bigger than a watermelon. Think that's what I'll be!


----------



## pebbie1

It's all about to happen within the next month!
Anyone seen what happened at the Boston marathon? Makes me so sad that such sick people walk around on this planet. Poor people :(


----------



## Zfbaby

It's disgusting! Just seen a news clip of the explosion. Why people do this to each other I'll never know. 
Whats the plan for after los are here? Is there another section everyone is moving into?


----------



## Zfbaby

I can't believe my ticker says less than 30 days!! Super nervous an super excited all at once.


----------



## babyface15

wow guys you are lighting the burner under my butt, I have to get things sorted out!! did you get your hospital bag packed pebbie?

so sad about the Boston marathon i'm watching it on CNN now. seems like so many crazy things happen in the states. are all you ladies from UK? i'm pretty sure all the regulars are :)


----------



## charbaby

Oh 37 weeks! I think I will get to that but hoping to not go much passed lol.
I seen the news also :( It's so sad! Y people want to do things like that!! x


----------



## charbaby

looking at 36 days on my ticker seems so close! I really can't wait :) x


----------



## pebbie1

Woohoo 35 weeks today. Another week added! I spoke to my mum yesterday and said I was seeing the consultant next week and that the earliest induction they said was at 37 weeks and I was like: OMG that's the week after!!!!! Freaky!!!!

I still didn't pack my hospital bag. What's wrong with me! Marielle is in nursery this afternoon so I think I'll pack it today. I have to really!

Zfbaby after this is the baby forum. I went on there a few times after giving birth to Marielle but then got sucked into being a new mummy and never really went back :(


----------



## charbaby

Yay for 35 weeks pebbie!
Only 2 more % till final 10%! only few more days I'd say untill it's there x


----------



## pebbie1

Oh yes, nearly at the big 90% complete. I'm getting so excited! Hahahahah


----------



## charbaby

I know it's just so close now!!!!
:)


----------



## Zfbaby

Mw appt was brilliant. I asked all my questions and she's made me feel a lot better about it and has helped me write down some points for the consultant next week to support my request for a scheduled c-section. She said in her professional opinion it'll end up being a c-section one way or another so it would be better to plan it. She's put it as a recommendation in my notes so hopefully that will help.


----------



## Zfbaby

pebbie1 said:


> Oh yes, nearly at the big 90% complete. I'm getting so excited! Hahahahah

That would make me there already right? Wow


----------



## babyface15

wow ladies we are really in the homestretch :D
I just feel like time is absolutely flying. Congrats on 35 weeks Pebbie. Sounds like you might get to meet your baby in as little as 2 weeks :O

Anyone else still not have a name? haha


----------



## charbaby

No name for certain yet! I keep telling my o/h we need to sort it soon, want her to have a name when she is born. I am still wanting Marlee but need to persuade o/h!! x


----------



## CLH_X3

Yes in in the uk. 

It feels like I got ages, still haven't packed my bag either! Still getting rid of loads my daughters clothes! Iv got loads! Going to do a car boot sale beginning of may just to get rid!


----------



## CLH_X3

Char - I think if I drop anymore she will request a scan


----------



## charbaby

CLH_X3 said:


> Char - I think if I drop anymore she will request a scan

When do you next see her?
I have to go next wednesday at 36 weeks. Hoping to not be measuring even more over 2 weeks is enough!


----------



## OmiOmen

I am glad that your MW made you feel better Zfbaby. The planned ones really are fairly laid back which helps you not panic quite as much at the time. It is really odd having a baby and never going into labour though. 

I feel really behind since I am due right at the end of May. I am sure to be the last one. :haha:


----------



## charbaby

OmiOmen said:


> I am glad that your MW made you feel better Zfbaby. The planned ones really are fairly laid back which helps you not panic quite as much at the time. It is really odd having a baby and never going into labour though.
> 
> I feel really behind since I am due right at the end of May. I am sure to be the last one. :haha:

I am super jealous that zfbaby is 36 weeks! :blush::haha:


----------



## OmiOmen

I can't wait for 36 weeks, that is when their lungs are fully developed so I would panic less if I went into labour around then.


----------



## charbaby

From 37 weeks I will be doing all I can to help her out! x


----------



## passion4shoes

Ooooh. Sounds like everybody is ready for the off!

Not me I'm afraid... Had my last day at work handing over to my substitute. Still have marking to do though.

Zf - hopefully they will give you a scheduled section. Seems like they are leaving too much to chance otherwise.

CLH -planning a car boot here too. Need a list of tips!

I haven't seen the news - I don't watch it as I find it too upsetting. I can guess what happened though. Sometimes I hate human beings and what some are capable of doing to others. Why cause so much pain?


----------



## Zfbaby

charbaby said:


> OmiOmen said:
> 
> 
> I am glad that your MW made you feel better Zfbaby. The planned ones really are fairly laid back which helps you not panic quite as much at the time. It is really odd having a baby and never going into labour though.
> 
> I feel really behind since I am due right at the end of May. I am sure to be the last one. :haha:
> 
> I am super jealous that zfbaby is 36 weeks! :blush::haha:Click to expand...

Aww bless. :) thanks
My fil said to me today that i must be fed up with being pregnant now! I was like no!! I want to stay pregnant to the end and now it's crazy to think I could have a baby in 2 weeks. The Mw said that if they agree to do a c-section after the scan and he is really big they will more than likely do it at 38 weeks not 39 to save him getting bigger. That's 2 weeks!!! :( I'm not ready


----------



## Zfbaby

OmiOmen said:


> I am glad that your MW made you feel better Zfbaby. The planned ones really are fairly laid back which helps you not panic quite as much at the time. It is really odd having a baby and never going into labour though.
> 
> I feel really behind since I am due right at the end of May. I am sure to be the last one. :haha:

I've been told its like having someone doing the washing up inside you?! Is that true? 
How was the recovery, was it very painful? 
I'm hoping to breastfeeding will I be able to if I'm on pain relief? 
I asked my midwife some questions but she said it was better to wait and see if they agree before we go through it all.


----------



## OmiOmen

I was told that but it is a fairly indescribable feeling but it is as well as I have heard it described. Just before they sew you up they say you will feel a slight tugging sensation at the top of your bump and that was the worst bit. It didn't hurt but it was just such an odd feeling that I will never forget it. I also still feel really uneasy that people have seen and touched my organs, especially since DH is taller than average so ended up seeing over the curtain without intending to. :dohh:

BF'ing is fine. In retrospect maybe it takes a little longer for the milk to come in but it is about sticking with anyway. You can do it while taking the medication. I really recommend taking any drugs they will offer you too, I didn't think they were doing anything at all until they stopped them. 

Recovery was not nice. Apparently I 'did too much' and so I got very badly bruised, the scare started opening up and despite cleaning it right it got infected. Plus the 'dissolvable' stitches I had needed pulling out in the end anyway. Some people have a easier time than I did and some have a worse time so it is hard to give a straight answer about what it will be like. I don't think you really get much time to think about about it with a newborn though, you just sort of get on with it. Any pains from recovery just don't seem as hard as trying to establish BF'ing or the lack of sleep. Maybe it is just me but having a newborn for the first time really just pushed everything else to the back of my mind. 

I was egger to get out of hospital as soon as possible so got them to take the tubes out as soon as they would agree to it and was up and about as soon as they did. I managed to get out after 2 nights and the average time is apparently 3-7 days. The quicker they see you coping the sooner they tend to discharge you. 

I can't lie and say I would opt to have one over a VBAC and do still hope to avoid having another but I think you just have to think along the lines that when there is a valid medical reason to have one it is often the safest option for mother and baby. And like I said before a planned one is surprisingly less stressful than you might think....and I really did not think I would ever say that until after I had one. I was in high dependence recovery due to re-eclampsia so a planned one for size and position should be a even less stressful. :thumbup:


----------



## charbaby

Morning all 35 weeks for me today :) x


----------



## pebbie1

Congrats Char!
I had the weirdest evening yesterday. I was 100% sure I was having contractions. They came every few minutes and lasted nearly a minute! My back was killing including my bum and inside my vagina. I took paracetamol which did nothing, had heat on it, nothing.
I then went to bed and still felt them (read that lying on left side could help, but no). Eventually I fell asleep. This morning my back is still slightly sore but no contractions. See how today goes! Thought it might've been false labour but then read it can happen 1-2 weeks before real labour?? If it happens again today I'll call triage.


----------



## CLH_X3

My next app is not this Monday coming but the Monday after that when il be 36 weeks + 2 ... My app are always on a mon morning..

I think I might of had a version of BH yday! ... I was walking around town looking in the shops waiting to pick my dad up from hospital, and I think I was walking to much cuz I got period pains (which were like my contractions before) I had 3, all about half hour apart and that was it.


----------



## charbaby

Spoke to midwife earlier going in at 12 to have blood tests done because been itching alot the last few days but since 3am this morning its been really bad! Hope there's nothing wrong a friend of mine said it could be something to do with my liver but I'll have to see what the blood results are :/


----------



## Zfbaby

Do you have a rash char or just itchy? I think you friend is referring to obstetric cholestasis (?) that's linked to the liver and is quite concerning BUT quite rare so I wouldn't worry. It's probably just an increase in blood supply. Is it all over or one specific place that itches? 
I did have a friend who had puupp which was very itchy and had big rash/hives. 

Thanks for the info omni. it's a lot to consider and I think if it was just one thing I could think about trying to do it vaginally but with so many things building up I really think it'll be the safest option for lo. Dh is keen for it to be planned rather than take the risk of an emergency and as its possible it could be our only baby I'm keen for things to be as quick, calm and safe as possible. We were told by the consultant that if it was an emergency c-section dh would not be present either which has me worried. I would struggle to deal with it on my own of something was wrong.


----------



## CLH_X3

Was it two weeks ago tomorrow that we measured our bumps ? Or three weeks ? Can't remember ?


----------



## passion4shoes

Bugger I forgot to measure mine!

Would you like more zf? Is he thinking that as it took a long time to conceive this little one? 

Char should be at her appointment now.

They sound like BH CLH. I get them after walking too.

First proper day of ML today (not counting the two weeks easter holds we have just had)

Is anyone else slightly concerned about how much our incomes are about to drop by?


----------



## OmiOmen

pebbie1, I hope your doing okay. I seemed to have the signs of false labour at the weekend. I called once I started spotting and had a lot of watery CM but over the past few days everything seems to have slowed down BH's and period pain wise.

I hope your okay charbaby. Do you have a rash too? 

I had a MW appointment today and she agrees that she thinks he is head down and in the right position now! :happydance: I am now measuring a week ahead now.


----------



## charbaby

Zfbaby said:


> Do you have a rash char or just itchy? I think you friend is referring to obstetric cholestasis (?) that's linked to the liver and is quite concerning BUT quite rare so I wouldn't worry. It's probably just an increase in blood supply. Is it all over or one specific place that itches?
> I did have a friend who had puupp which was very itchy and had big rash/hives.
> 
> Thanks for the info omni. it's a lot to consider and I think if it was just one thing I could think about trying to do it vaginally but with so many things building up I really think it'll be the safest option for lo. Dh is keen for it to be planned rather than take the risk of an emergency and as its possible it could be our only baby I'm keen for things to be as quick, calm and safe as possible. We were told by the consultant that if it was an emergency c-section dh would not be present either which has me worried. I would struggle to deal with it on my own of something was wrong.

No rash it's my legs and arms mainly but also my hands and feet, She has tested my blood today for suspected Obstetric Cholestasis, I will get the results back tomorrow she ytested my iron levels aswel. x


----------



## charbaby

The midwife did a full check, I am measuring 37 weeks now so still 2 weeks over, wee and bp all normal and baby is still head right down but not engaged.


----------



## OmiOmen

It is good your BP and urine are all fine. I got itchy and had a rash with the later stages of pre-eclampsia. 

I'm measuring a week over now so I am guessing DS2 is going to be bigger than DS1 was.


----------



## charbaby

I just can't wait to get blood results back tomorrow :/


----------



## babyface15

No names here either :S I don't want to just end up giving baby any old name 
I like Marlee Char! :)

Passion congrats on mat leave!!! I was chatting with some girls from the US on another thread, they have to work right up to their due dates and then only get 10 weeks off after. Dont know how they do it!

Fingers crossed all is well Char. We'll all be eagerly waiting to hear as well xoxo


----------



## babyface15

exciting about the bhs CLH and Pebbie, seems like your bodies are gearing up for labor! we're getting so much closer now :)


----------



## CLH_X3

It made me remember what contractions are like, OUCH!! 

Glad everything is ok char, good luck for ur blood results 

I just measured my bump again, (think it be 2 weeks tomorrow since we last done it, iv gained half a inch) 

I'm the only one measuring behind... Hmmm


----------



## charbaby

I'll measure round my bump in a bit prob grown loads! lol x


----------



## babyface15

omg I've been going up half an inch every day or so lol! I want to measure again now


----------



## charbaby

charbaby said:


> CLH_X3 said:
> 
> 
> Anyone fancy getting a tape measure and measuring there bump the whole way around so we can compare size ? pictures are good but i thought if we can measure it then others can see if our bumps is smaller/Bigger etc! ...
> 
> Il do mine tonight when i get in ........... working at the moment
> 
> As a rule (so everyone is measuring in the same place and not further up/down) measure around and make sure the tape measure goes across your belly button! ...
> 
> I was 42cm on my due date with my first, Never measured with 2nd as she came early, I am already measuring 45cm now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Just editing this as realised I put 42cm LOL! I wish :haha:
> 42 inches! was what I ment and 45 inches now xClick to expand...

This is the reply from the 5th April so yeah 2 weeks ago.

I am now measuring 48 inches :blush:


----------



## charbaby

CLH it will be good to find the post where you put everyones sizes and how far they were and try and add all the new ones if everyone does it :)


----------



## charbaby

babyface15 said:


> omg I've been going up half an inch every day or so lol! I want to measure again now

GO MEASURE!!!!! LOL :haha:


----------



## CLH_X3

Zfbaby &#8211; (Size 16 pre preg)
47 Inches = 34+3


Pebble &#8211; (Size 12pre preg)
46 Inches = 33+3


Char &#8211; (Size 12 pre preg)
45 Inchs =33+2


Omi &#8211; (Size 10 pre preg)
44 Inches = 32+1


ClH - (Size 10pre preg)
43 Inches = 32+6
43.5 Inches = 34 +5




Everyone add there updated one


----------



## charbaby

3 inches is loads in 2 weeks :/


----------



## pebbie1

I'm still 46?????


----------



## Zfbaby

Hope it all turns out well tomorrow char. Fingers firmly crossed. 

Passion- I would love to have more but it took a long time and the treatments were really tough and even our fertility dr told us how surprised she was that it worked given how I'll the treatments made me so another would be an amazing bonus but it's not something we can plan on.


----------



## OmiOmen

CLH_X3 said:


> I'm the only one measuring behind... Hmmm

DH and his sister are giants and they were both born at 10lbs 1oz, DS1 was small at birth but grew very quickly in the first few weeks to catch up so I think DS2 may just be that bit closed to his giant genes. 

I'll try to measure later. He is now head down and I have dropped a bit, plus measuring 1 week ahead now, so it may be interesting.


----------



## charbaby

pebbie1 said:


> I'm still 46?????

Don't moan lol Wish I was still the same! I mean 3 inches in 2 weeks!!!! that's terrible :/ x


----------



## babyface15

well they say we're in the most rapid period of growth. My belly is so tight I don't understand how it can stretch anymore

I can't remember how far along I was when I checked, but I was at 40"
I can't remember if I measured standing or sitting either :shrug:

I'm either at 42.5 or 43 depending on if I'm sitting or standing


----------



## babyface15

I have a question.. I'm starting to sort out the babies clothes and I don't know if I have the right clothes for the hospital/early weeks.

I have a whole bunch of sleepsuits (can't remember what you UK ladies call them) in size 0-3 months for 7-12 lbs. Are these too big to take? Is there a newborn size? I couldn't find any at the baby store

If there is a newborn size that I need.. How many sleepsuits and 'vests' do you typically need for this period?

Thanks :D


----------



## babyface15

charbaby said:


> 3 inches is loads in 2 weeks :/

Don't worry Char, seems I grew around 3 inches in less than 1.5 weeks :haha:


----------



## Zfbaby

I'm 48" and 36+1. 

We seem to have every size of sleepsuit imaginable in the uk. You can get early baby,tiny baby, first size, up to 1 month and newborn. It's confusing. Especially as at mothercare I asked if early baby meant premie and was told no there's a seperate size for that too!! 
We've got quite a few small sized sleepsuits which will more than likely not get used and then some 0-3. I'm
Hoping I can go out once little one is here as an outing to buy clothes. I would say if you do regular laundry you'll only need a few newborn but if you like to let laundry build up get more. I've got about 20 vests and sleepsuits as I don't want to spend time washing when baby is here. But then I bought loads he may now not fit in so maybe don't buy that many unless you think he will be small?!


----------



## OmiOmen

babyface15, more than likely your baby will be over 7lbs. I can't even remember how many is best to take in the hospital bag, all I remember is that I took far too many.

I have two piles together; one pile of newborn and up to 1 month size and one pile of 0-3 months. I have ended up with about 6 early baby (up to 5lbs) because they were new on eBay and very cheap but the person had wrongly marked them as newborn.

I found measuring fiddly but I got 48" and I am 33+6. Going by the I was 44" at 32+1. :shock: That can't be right? I know I am measuring a week ahead now but I guess I am bigger around too. I'm a little scared now.


----------



## CLH_X3

Il probs take 5 vests and 5 sleepsuits to the hospital... Il take 3 in newborn, and 2 in like first size as that's what my daughter wore when she was born ... 
I'm also taking new baby sleepsuits from next ... 

I done my measurements stood up both times ... Il see if I'm measuring ok at the midwifes next time, if not i may take some smaller sizes ... 
Just to be on the safe side! .. 
I don't feel as if I have much fluid in my bump if that makes sense... 

Omi - has your bump changed shape?


----------



## passion4shoes

I am 43'' but didn't do it last time so have nothing to compare it with. I am 35 + 1.

Zf- how nice to have surprised the doctors! Your little miracle baby. 

I am starting to buy sleep suits and vests now. Def need to buy loads then as I am not particularly good at keeping up with the washing. CLoth nappies are going to be a challenge! 

Will they phone with your results tomorrow char? FC for good news x


----------



## OmiOmen

He turned from breach to head down at the weekend so my bump has definitely changed shape. It looks like I have a massive bowling ball stuck at the front of me now and I must be carrying lower because it feels like said bowling ball is about to fall out of me. :haha: I am starting to think he is going to be bigger than I was expecting though.


----------



## passion4shoes

Have you got a proper waddle going on??


----------



## OmiOmen

I have had a waddle since the second trimester. I feel ridiculously heavy this time around.


----------



## Zfbaby

He he I showed dh some pictures of newborn poop online so he could see what we were facing :haha: I think that should give me the motivation to do the washing as its pretty gross. Dh saw a video on utube on how to use a diaper sprayer and was almost sick! This should be interesting.


----------



## charbaby

So I am the biggest for my weeks! Looks like I am having a 10lb er LOL.
A friend of my had to have a growth scan yesterday because she hadn't grown anything in the last 2 weeks, she was measuring 34cm at 34 weeks and then again at 36 weeks 34 cm.
They told her baby was weighing about 6lb 3 already and I am double the size of her and due a week after!!! Hoping I have loads of water around baby. Itching seems to have calmed down a little since last night thank god, can't wait to get these blood results today to see how everything is. x


----------



## CLH_X3

Good luck today char... 

A lady I know is pregnant and due on the 4th may, she's measuring 8 weeks ahead (4th baby) and she's massive, they think her baby is already at 10lbs!! 

If when I get done next time I'm not gained much, so measuring 32 weeks now, if in still 32 or 33 il request a growth scan just to see what's going on ...


----------



## passion4shoes

Wow CLH will they not give her a c-section?

Good luck today char.

My OH came out with a gem last weekend - apparently he doesn't do poopy nappies. I had a laughing fit. Cloth nappies are going to be an additional challenge then. I described the various stages of baby poo to him and he was retching! Whimp. I have pictures but am saving them for some other time. I like to draw out the pain!


----------



## OmiOmen

Char, I am measuring 48", maybe a little over, and am 8 days behind you. Although my fundamental height is only 1 week ahead. My bump looks like it is folding over and buckling under the weight now. :nope: I said to DH that I felt like octomom and after having to explain who she was he said "You look like it too. I'm not being funny but it looks like there are loads of babies in there." :growlmad:


----------



## charbaby

OmiOmen said:


> Char, I am measuring 48", maybe a little over, and am 8 days behind you. Although my fundamental height is only 1 week ahead. My bump looks like it is folding over and buckling under the weight now. :nope: I said to DH that I felt like octomom and after having to explain who she was he said "You look like it too. I'm not being funny but it looks like there are loads of babies in there." :growlmad:

I feel like I have a hidden twin in there lol! 
I am measuring 2 weeks over, still have to go see midwife next week so I'll see what I measure then :/ x


----------



## OmiOmen

Lol, me too.

I am skipping the MW appointment in 2 weeks because it falls when my consultant appointment is. But In 2 weeks I have the positioning and growth scan too. I don't have much faith in the growth scans since they were way off last time but it should be interesting. I am hoping not to talk to the same consultant though because I just know he will pull out the repeat c-section card if they think DS2 is big. FX I see one that seems a bit more pro-VBAC.


----------



## charbaby

I want a growth scan! I would love to have an estimate on what weight she is already. x


----------



## OmiOmen

They are rubbish. They say it can be out by 2lbs either way but many people seem to have a bigger gap than that. They would not give me the exact weight last time but said he was substantially bigger than average and he was 6lbs 14oz! :dohh:


----------



## charbaby

Yeah I have known a few people who have been told 8-9lb and they have came out 5-6lb, x


----------



## CLH_X3

I'd like a growth scan just to see how big he is to! 

A bloke at work just said to me, 'If you don't mind me saying, you do look small for how far you are' .....thanks! ..


----------



## OmiOmen

Lol, I wish someone would say that to me right now.

It looks like I may be moving on the 24th! That is a pretty close call for my due date. :shock:


----------



## passion4shoes

Omi your OH made me laugh.

I feel small for 35 weeks and get differing opinions from people anyway. 

What music do you guys listen to whilst cleaning? Need some inspiration. And a cleaner!


----------



## babyface15

thanks girls i'm going to do done shopping today, the 0-3 months seem so big to me

I had my hospital tour last night, it's all getting real now!

hahah passion doesn't do diapers, how cute lol

I have myultrasound today!!! im sure the baby is head down though. in going to request they don't tell me the size estimate. i'm expecting a tall lean baby so I don't want to freak out if they estimate wrong


----------



## charbaby

All I get is wow that baby must be big! I haven't put weight on anywhere else tho so must all be her (plus water and placenta) My arms, legs, bum, face is all the same :) x


----------



## charbaby

passion4shoes said:


> Omi your OH made me laugh.
> 
> I feel small for 35 weeks and get differing opinions from people anyway.
> 
> What music do you guys listen to whilst cleaning? Need some inspiration. And a cleaner!

I always like to put the music channels on the telly that way get to hear all the new songs out :)

I love pinks new song at the mo!


----------



## charbaby

https://youtu.be/OpQFFLBMEPI


----------



## OmiOmen

I hope your scan goes well babyface15.

People think I am already at my due date now. :nope: I don't weigh myself but I have clearly put weight on everywhere. I lost it very easy with DS1 and hope it will be the same this time too.

DH has done most of the cleaning while I am pregnant, I pretty much have stuck to hoovering downstairs. I haven't even washed up in months. I have had a trapped nerve in my hip since last night so I am currently in a lot of pain and can hardly walk so I am not sure how I will cope with DS1 tomorrow while DH is at work if it doesn't go soon. I have a bad hip outside or pregnancy which acts up from time to time and I think maybe DS2 is so big now that him sitting on it is making it cat up but I really hope this doesn't last the next few weeks!


----------



## pebbie1

Ha! I dropped Marielle off at nursery and the manager said: oooooh look at you now, all big and waddling about......
Yeah, thanks for that lol!


----------



## CLH_X3

babyface15 said:


> thanks girls i'm going to do done shopping today, the 0-3 months seem so big to me
> 
> I had my hospital tour last night, it's all getting real now!
> 
> hahah passion doesn't do diapers, how cute lol
> 
> I have myultrasound today!!! im sure the baby is head down though. in going to request they don't tell me the size estimate. i'm expecting a tall lean baby so I don't want to freak out if they estimate wrong

Good luck for ur ultrasound! 

You have just reminded me to book my hospital tour! Ha ... 

Don't forget to take pics and show us what you buy! 

***********

Has anyone decides yet what going home outfit you are defo using?! Pics?!


----------



## OmiOmen

It is going to depend on his size I think. I was going to use the newborn stuff first but some of the smaller stuff I am now worried won't fit. I have something that is up to 7.5lbs which seemed like loads of room before but now I am not so sure.


----------



## passion4shoes

I am struggling to find an interesting baby grow for neutral. All white so far. Yawn. Although hopefully having a hod birth so it shouldn't really matter anyway.

Planning on doing the hospital tour this weekend but I keep forgetting. Must get a car seat just in case! So much to remember. Eek.

Lovely comment from your manager pebbie! I'm not waddling yet - baby hasn't dropped or I have a massive pelvis.

Goodluck with your scan. 

Any news yet char?


----------



## OmiOmen

I personally love Boots for gender neutral clothes. They have a mix of white with nice details and bright colours. We have got a lot of clothes from Boots including quite a bit of their neutral range. I am sure they have more choice in store than online though.


----------



## charbaby

CLH I won't be having a going home outfit as such (depending on homebirth) Baby will spend the first week In baby grows as I think it will be easier.

Passion midwife told me to call for my results at 2pm


----------



## passion4shoes

I liked that song by pink. I don't listen to the radio as I use spotify so I am ever up to date with music. I listen to radio 2 a lot but end up shouting at Jeremy vine!


----------



## babyface15

my scan went great! baby is head down as I expected. I didn't find out the weight estimate but I did notice the baby is measuring one week ahead again!

also when she was measuring the tibia she said "woah long legs" Lol!! I think i'm going to have a tall baby :)


----------



## OmiOmen

Good to hear the scan went well and your LO is head down.


----------



## CLH_X3

Glad ur scan went well! 

Eugh! Just looked at the visiting times of my hospital, 8am-9pm for the dad but only 6-30pm -7.30pm for anyone else (max of 2 visitors) 

1hour!


----------



## charbaby

All my bloods came back normal, The test for Obstetric cholestasis came back at 6 which she said was well within the normal range so glad about that! My Iron levels are at 11 so she said I can start taking my iron tablets every other day now instead of everyday. Hopefully won't have anymore worries now, just waiting for baby to come :) x

Great news babyface! xx


----------



## charbaby

CLH_X3 said:


> Glad ur scan went well!
> 
> Eugh! Just looked at the visiting times of my hospital, 8am-9pm for the dad but only 6-30pm -7.30pm for anyone else (max of 2 visitors)
> 
> 1hour!

Do you have to stay in then? At my hospital it's only a 3 hour stay as long as everything is fine with mum and baby


----------



## CLH_X3

charbaby said:


> CLH_X3 said:
> 
> 
> Glad ur scan went well!
> 
> Eugh! Just looked at the visiting times of my hospital, 8am-9pm for the dad but only 6-30pm -7.30pm for anyone else (max of 2 visitors)
> 
> 1hour!
> 
> Do you have to stay in then? At my hospital it's only a 3 hour stay as long as everything is fine with mum and babyClick to expand...

Not for defo, but I was in 2 nights last time due to raised temp and possible infection...

Think my hospital is also a 6hr turnaround not 3... 
I would like to be out ASAP but just depends and if I give birth late evening you have to stay as there's no paediatrician at the hospital to check the baby over, so gotta wait to morning


----------



## charbaby

Is there a birthing center in Bristol? I think they are so much more relaxed than the actual hospital. That's why I am having home birth cus hated being stuck in hospital with the other 2 they took hours to discharge me when there was nothing wrong with either of us x


----------



## babyface15

thanks girls :)
wow clh that's not very much for visiting! my hospital has 2-4 & 7-9, but I guess it won't matter much if you'll be discharged quickly.
wonderful news char!!


----------



## CLH_X3

Yh they have a couple in Bristol but I wanted a nicu in the place I give birth incase anything is wrong or happens.. 
I was actually offered a home birth as I'm so say the perfect candidate but don't fancy giving birth in my own house for some reason

Babyface- I was thinking it wasn't very long, I'm sure the other hospital I gave birth in before was something like the times you said


----------



## pebbie1

I think the visiting hours in my hospital are not very good. Can't remember from last time but I do remember they were really strict which was really annoying!
Anyone else get shooting pains up their hooha?


----------



## Zfbaby

Babyface and char Glad to hear that both you ladies have had good results today! 
Got horrible back pain today and have definitely not taken it easy as its dawned on me that I may only have 3 days left to prep the house for baby. That kicked me up the bottom. Had everything out of the kitchen cupboards and cleaned them, cleaned the conservatory and scrubbed all the skirting plus all the bathroom tiles. Dh is now home and taken over so I can relax. Instead I'm re-packing my bags and then I'm going to mop the house. I'm
My own worst enemy. :haha:


----------



## Zfbaby

pebbie1 said:


> I think the visiting hours in my hospital are not very good. Can't remember from last time but I do remember they were really strict which was really annoying!
> Anyone else get shooting pains up their hooha?

Yeah I've had shooting pains. Someone told me it happens when baby's head is down but I know his isn't so not sure what it is. 
Visiting hours for my hospital are the same but that's fine as I'm only expecting dh. Id rather not have people there to be honest.


----------



## CLH_X3

I'm expecting mine and oh parents wanting to visit if u gave to stay in


----------



## pebbie1

Zfbaby said:


> pebbie1 said:
> 
> 
> I think the visiting hours in my hospital are not very good. Can't remember from last time but I do remember they were really strict which was really annoying!
> Anyone else get shooting pains up their hooha?
> 
> Yeah I've had shooting pains. Someone told me it happens when baby's head is down but I know his isn't so not sure what it is.
> Visiting hours for my hospital are the same but that's fine as I'm only expecting dh. Id rather not have people there to be honest.Click to expand...

Ahhh that could be it then as baby was partially engaged Monday.
In my hospital they have visiting hours for the dads too


----------



## charbaby

CLH_X3 said:


> Yh they have a couple in Bristol but I wanted a nicu in the place I give birth incase anything is wrong or happens..
> I was actually offered a home birth as I'm so say the perfect candidate but don't fancy giving birth in my own house for some reason
> 
> Babyface- I was thinking it wasn't very long, I'm sure the other hospital I gave birth in before was something like the times you said

To be honest I never thought I would want a homebirth, I used to always say babies should be born at a hospital which is all equipped to help them if needs be, It is only since being my best friends birthing partner last year (which she had at home) that made me change my mind x


----------



## charbaby

It's Friday already, this week has flew by again already. 
Has anyone got any nice plans for the weekend? O/H is taking the kids swimming on Sunday with his brother and niece then there coming back to ours for dinner :)
Might venture into town again tomorrow see if I can get any last minute baby bargains.


----------



## OmiOmen

I am getting those shooting pains, it only started after he turned head down at the weekend.

The visiting times here are rubbish too. I remember hearing that your kids can't come when your partner does but DH read they can. :shrug:

No plans for me since I still have a trapped nerve so can hardly walk. I am a little worried since DH is at work today and I am going to struggle to take DS1 to and from the toilet and make dinner.


----------



## charbaby

When the hospital in my town was proper and not just a birthing center, the visiting times were 9am-9pm for dad and siblings. 2-4 and 6-8 for others. I haven't a clue what the out of town hospital hours are, don't even want to look into it as really hoping I won't be going there.


----------



## babyface15

take it easy zfbaby! can't believe you might only have three days!! when will you know?

only sorry visits for dads too :( that sucks hun

I think i'm coming down with the cold :cry: it's seems the same as last time which hit me really hard. so upset as I have so much to do :(


----------



## pebbie1

Awwww babyface, I hope you feel better soon!
I'm going absolutely nesting crazy today! A cleaning demon has taken over my body hahahaha! I even hung the duvets outside which I have never EVER done, but it feels like they have to be fresh hence why I dragged them outside. We normally just have them dry cleaned hahahaha. I've also packed my hospital bag. Yay!!!! Just had lunch but I'm itching to get back to cleaning. I have got a very sore bump at the bottom though.
Last night I nearly threw up in bed :( Came out of nowhere and I had to press both hands against my mouth and run to the toilet. I was embarrassed husband saw/heard that. Normally I feel it coming. Ah well....


----------



## babyface15

thanks hun! Im being a pretty big baby about it, lol! I really want to clean and prepare but I know I have to rest so the cold doesn't turn out to be a lingerer and I have the sniffles in labor. 

oh glad to hear your nesting has kicked into full force! great work mama!
too bad you got sick, I can't help but think all these aches, pains and miserable bits are just signs that things are happening for us all soon :D


----------



## pebbie1

Oh you're right though. It's much better to rest as being rested is much more important when you go into labour than a clean house! I'm going absolutely mad hahahahaha and I'm not a big fan of cleaning :)


----------



## babyface15

lucky you, I'm making lists of things that need to be done haha! hubbies going to have a hear attack when he gets home and sees what he's going to have to do lol


----------



## OmiOmen

My trapped nerve seems to have improved today. DH got me a hot/cold compress thing which feels rather nice on my rib flare and bad back though.

I wish my nesting instinct would kick in, although with my back like it is I don't think I would get very far. Since we are moving on the 24th of May DH may have a lot of packing to do. I still have two bits of Uni work to do which I want to try and get out of the way as soon as I can. I have to much to do between now and the start of June.


----------



## Zfbaby

babyface15 said:


> take it easy zfbaby! can't believe you might only have three days!! when will you know?
> (

Baby won't be here in three days, I wish! I've got to that stage where I'm almost done. On Monday if our scan shows he hasn't turned then I will have to stay at the hospital and I won't get to go home until he's here :( I've managed to get most of the things on my list done but it's driving me mad that dh might be left in charge of finishing it all. 
My back is sooo bad I've had a bath, used my hot water bottle and taken pain killers and it's not helping at all. I certainly hope this is not a sign of things starting. Im
wondering if baby has turned around to face the other way or lying on a nerve? It started after i was using the birthing ball. I have to breathe through the pain. :(

Hanging the duvet out sounds like a great idea pebbie. I usually hang it over the banister once a week and spray it with febreeze but think I'll drag it outside later as long as it doesn't rain. 

Having a spot of late lunch then will try and walk about a bit to get my back moving. Fingers crossed.


----------



## pebbie1

How's your back now Zfbaby? Is it constant or on and off?


----------



## passion4shoes

Every time I read about back pain a little voice in my head goes 'ooooh......'
Hope it eases off - or you go into labour!

'Fanny daggers' pebbie. Getting them too. Take my breath away and I find myself clutching at my foof. Not very ladylike.

No nesting here either omi. Am in th bath - about an hour now! I miss having bump submerged and going mental.

Has everyone got nurseries ready yet?

Hope you feel better baby.

Good news about bloods char.


----------



## OmiOmen

No nursery at all here. Since we are moving we are going to sort it out after we have moved house. I know what we'r getting but I am not in a massive rush since I have the crib for our bedroom already and the nursery will mostly just be for storage for a long while.

DH got me a hot/cold compress today and it is amazing. When he mentioned it before I thought he was talking about the deep heat things that you're not supposed to use while pregnant. It is actually helping the rib flare, back pain, and my bad hip a bit. I can tell it will probably come in handy with any breastfeeding pains too.


----------



## pebbie1

Hahahahahaa that's a great name for it Passion!
I'm done nesting for today. I swear though, if there would've been paint around I would've started painting the place as well ;)
Omi that's great that the hot cold compress helps. Must be such a relief!


----------



## charbaby

O/h still hasn't agreed but was wondering what everyones opinion on these are.

Marlee-Rhea?
Marlee-Rae?
Marlee-Rhe?


----------



## OmiOmen

I like Marlee-Rae the most.


----------



## pebbie1

Agree with Omi, I like Marlee-Rae the most too :)


----------



## Zfbaby

Pebbie- it's a constant pain but with intermittent spasms. Dh has been home for an hour and rubbing my back constantly. I'm starting to think Louis is on a nerve or turned but it's horrid. 

Char- Rae, is that pronounced like ray? That would be my favourite!


----------



## OmiOmen

Sorry, Zfbaby. CJ was sitting on a nerve in my hip the past few days and it killed, I haven't been able to walk for two days. I hope he moves and you feel better soon.


----------



## Zfbaby

I hate to say it but if this is because he's turned head down I'd rather he was oblique again :( 
Is you hip better? Did you manage to find anything to help the pain?


----------



## charbaby

Zfbaby said:


> Pebbie- it's a constant pain but with intermittent spasms. Dh has been home for an hour and rubbing my back constantly. I'm starting to think Louis is on a nerve or turned but it's horrid.
> 
> Char- Rae, is that pronounced like ray? That would be my favourite!

Yeah ray :) I prefer that one too. Just need to get o//h on board


----------



## babyface15

glad to hear the compresses are working omni. I actually bought hot/cold compresses for nursing. They are little circles with a hole where your nipple goes lol 

Sorry zfbaby about all the pain. I hope baby has turned for you!!

No nursery here either Passion. Our crib still hasn't arrived  
but I'm hoping to get everything sorted out now very soon. We still need to buy some shelves and need to find a change table


----------



## babyface15

I'm with everyone else Char Marlee-Rae looks nicest :D
Are they all pronounced 'ray'?


----------



## CLH_X3

Marlee-Rae :)


----------



## OmiOmen

Zfbaby said:


> I hate to say it but if this is because he's turned head down I'd rather he was oblique again :(
> Is you hip better? Did you manage to find anything to help the pain?

When he went head down for me it took a few days to adjust. The bad pain at the top of my bump went but I have now got other types of pains and more BH's.

In all honesty the only thing than helped was leaving DH to deal with everything while I laid down in a half comfortable position in bed and didn't move. The hot and then cold compress is supposed to help but I only get it this morning when the nerve became untapped so I don't know if it works. It is worth a shot though. Paracetamol did less than nothing though. Sorry that wasn't much help but if you find something that works let me now in case it happens to me again.


----------



## babyface15

clh I've packed up all my little baby clothes so I can't take a pic because I spent way to long folding them hahaha
I will take a pic of any new things I get before I wash them!


----------



## Zfbaby

Don't think Baby is head down his arse is still sticking out of my side and the top I my bump is still empty. :( i guess monday will say for sure but i dont think so. constant massage is the only thing that's helping. I've got one of those wooden roller balls so dh is using that. 

I really like that combo char- how far is dh away from agreeing with you?


----------



## charbaby

The other 2 sound like (Ree) :)


----------



## charbaby

Zfbaby said:


> Don't think Baby is head down his arse is still sticking out of my side and the top I my bump is still empty. :( i guess monday will say for sure but i dont think so. constant massage is the only thing that's helping. I've got one of those wooden roller balls so dh is using that.
> 
> I really like that combo char- how far is dh away from agreeing with you?

To be honest I normally get my way with most things so think I prob will on this, When I first said it he didn't like it but i have been saying it all the time for the last 6-8 weeks and he is kind of adjusting to it, What makes it easier is he has no good names to throw at me so he kind of has no choice lol


----------



## charbaby

Might have to take my ring of in the next week as the last 2 days it has slowly started to get tighter. Thought I was going to get away with it this pregnancy as had to take um off alot earlier with the other 2 :/
How is everyone feeling?
Had a bad night with my hips again, think the weight of my bump is just to much when led on my side.


----------



## passion4shoes

We all like the same version char! That makes it easier. What kind of names is your OH suggesting?

Zf _ have you tried the tens machine for your back? Might give you a little taste of how good (or not) a tens is!

I was using a cushion in between my knees but my hips were hurting, now that I have taken the cushion away my hips are fine. We have a memory foam mattress which is excellent for supporting bump.

Baby - I can't believe how ridiculously over priced changing tables are! I am using DS's from when he was a baby - he's 14 now!


----------



## babyface15

zfbaby you never know, my baby is head down but back up against my side. I get similar feelings to you.

i'm feeling like garbage. this cold is ever so slowly creeping up on me ugh
char me too, I took off my engagement ring but my wedding ring is still ok!

passion I know it's ridiculous. and they seem to be utter crap too. we're going to get one second hand from a friend


----------



## Zfbaby

babyface15 said:


> zfbaby you never know, my baby is head down but back up against my side. I get similar feelings to you.
> 
> i'm feeling like garbage. this cold is ever so slowly creeping up on me ugh
> char me too, I took off my engagement ring but my wedding ring is still ok!
> 
> passion I know it's ridiculous. and they seem to be utter crap too. we're going to get one second hand from a friend

Fingers crossed for Monday then :) 
I've been on all fours a lot and swaying my hips. Mw said she could feel his spine across my tummy and I think I can still feel what she was talking about. Who knows. I just really don't want to stay in hospital!!!!!!

Passion- I actually have a tens. I bought it a couple of years ago when my back flared up. It's ok, a bit like putting your tounge on a battery but it doesn't do much for me. We went for a walk earlier to stretch out and that seemed to help for a while. Just have to grit my teeth, hopefully not long to go now. 

Other than my back I'm feeling ok today. I'm really starting to notice the water retention and weight gain now though. I feel like I grew an extra chin over night :(


----------



## babyface15

hope you don't have to.zf!!

has anyone here used a tens in labor? are they any good?


----------



## CLH_X3

Never used a tens before... 

I hate double chins! Ha ... There was a women at work who is pregnant (I don't actually know who she is as she's not on my team) but I think she's bigger then me bump wise and she seems to of got a double chin from no were! 
I bet I have to! Even tho I haven't gained any weight since I hit third tri!


----------



## passion4shoes

I think I will get the tens out and try it (on OH first)

I will try to add a bump pic.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## passion4shoes

Bloody sideways!


----------



## CLH_X3

Nice bump! Mine always goes sideways when doing it from a phone


----------



## charbaby

Arhh cute bump passion! :)
Had such a good sleep last night, No hip pain or heartburn! And didnt wake for a wee until gone 5am! Plus kids had a lie in untill 8am so that was another bonus! 
Now there running round the house all excited cus o/h is taking them swimming later but not till 1pm so have to put up with the excitement all morning.


----------



## Zfbaby

Crappy night here. Think I got about about 3hrs :( my back and hips were nasty and pains in my bump. 
Dh is cooking me breakfast to cheer me up, I can smell mushrooms!!!! :) 
I'm going to try and finish making some last bits before tomorrow. Completely finish my changing pad cover last night and now I want to see if there's enough to make a cover for my boppy! :) I'll pop some pics up later. x


----------



## babyface15

very cute bump passion :)
char seems like you're off to a good start for the day!
oh sorry zfbaby! hope you get a better sleep tonight. nice that dh is making breaky. I have to wake mine up now to make some for me hahaha
can't wait to see pics


----------



## charbaby

We have had such nice weather this weekend! Hope this means summer is on its way :) 
Had a very productive afternoon while the kids been out. My house is now spotless! dinner is on the go, school uniforms and o/hs work uniform all ironed for tomorrow. 
Think my nesting may have kicked back in! x


----------



## babyface15

haha good for you char!!

my sister is coming out for the night and she's promised to fully scrub out the showers and tub in both bathrooms! its getting pretty hard to do that now :)


----------



## Zfbaby

all done :thumbup: 






The minky looks purple but its actually grey, sorry the camera isnt great. 
Ive got a couple of little bits to do tonight if I can be bothered but if not Im not going to :cry:


----------



## charbaby

Well done zfbaby they look great :)
Wish I had a 4 bed house so I could have a nursery all set up for her, like I did with the other 2 when they were born. Haven't even set the cot up yet because it's going in my daughters room I think she will just mess around with it and put her dolls in and stuff! 
The pram is still sat in it's box! can't do any of this until she is here, so annoying!


----------



## Zfbaby

Ours still isn't quite set up char, my mil is staying for a few weeks after lo is here so there is a big double bed in the nursery as we only have two rooms. I'm glad she's going to be here but when I see people's nurseries all set up with a crib I get a bit jealous. We haven't even bought one yet as we don't have the space to keep it and I'm hoping I can keep the baby in our room in his Moses for a little while. Which pram did you go for in the end?


----------



## OmiOmen

Zfbaby, great job. :thumbup:

I had the nursery set up between 20-22 weeks with DS1 and this time don't have it done because of the move. I'm probably not going rush into doing it since we will have a crib next to the bed for a bit anyway. My bigger rush will be to get DS1's new room set up because we have the furniture but will me setting it up as a lego themed room. Our house at the moment is a small 2 bed house so our whole travel system and the crib in the box is on our kitchen table until we get moved! :blush:


----------



## charbaby

ZFBaby I went for the Graco Symbio B it's a pram pushchair combi :)

Well it's the 22nd April today so only 8 more days and we will be in the month of May!
30 days till due date :)
x


----------



## charbaby

Pebbie, Just noticed it's finally on 90% complete! Were in our last 10% :)


----------



## CLH_X3

I bought a icandy pear ... Realistically I don't know how long I'm going to use a double for though ... I only use a pram now if I'm going on a trip to town ... Il defo use it for the first 6 months while he's in a carrycot/carseat that can attach but after tht I think I might buy a single to use as I'm sure my daughter will want to walk

God I have 1 weekend were I eat whatever I like and I'm up 3lbs in 3 days!!! Really...... Back to all my healthy eating again!


----------



## pebbie1

Yay I just saw it, 90% complete! Amazing!
I was soooooooo tired yesterday I couldn't do anything all day long so I just slept lol.

Zfbaby good luck today hun! I'll keep my fingers tightly crossed everything will be ok and you'll be allowed to just go home!! :hugs:


----------



## charbaby

Looks like we got another hot day here! :) 
Hows the weather for everyone else?


----------



## pebbie1

It's sunny at the moment here in Cheshire but looking at the forecast its going to be cloudy.


----------



## charbaby

Apparently I heard we ment to be getting mini heatwave Thursday? Not sure if that's true as I haven't seen the weather But I did read in the Sun newspaper that are summer is meant to start at the end of April and last untill Mid October :) Hope they are right this year! As we have had such a rubbish winter.


----------



## CLH_X3

Cloudy! Boo!

My oh said last night tht the bottom of my legs/calves were fatter! ... As I was eating ice cream... LOL ... I agree tho, my ankles/calf seem to be abit bigger :(


----------



## pebbie1

Hahaha same here CLH. I've got fullon cankles this time round! My feet and the bottom of my legs are swollen though so hopefully it'll go away soon after birth!

Char, a mini heat wave would be nice and I'll sign for a nice summer till October! After such a poor one last year and an awful winter we deserve a nice summer


----------



## charbaby

My feet, ankles seem to swell at the end of the day then go back to normal when I wake, My socks are leaving lines on my legs now where there too tight!


----------



## charbaby

I am kind of glad it hasn't been to hot yet as don't think I would cope well, will be happy for it to stay how it is for the next few weeks then get the heat wave once baby is here :)


----------



## OmiOmen

I have put on weight everywhere and feel massive. I also get swollen feet and ankles if I do quite a bit of walking in the day although since this trapped nerve keeps acting up that isn't happening much now. 

I have two weeks left of Uni classes but I am getting worried that the nerve might suddenly get so bad I can't walk again while I am there or travelling. I took last week off and am not sure if I should say I'm not going to come in the next two weeks or not.


----------



## pebbie1

Is it really necessary for you to be there those last 2 weeks? If not, I'd just take it easy and not go in and make it worse if you don't need to.


----------



## OmiOmen

Technically I have had as many days off as you can have without getting thrown off a modal but I am not really sure if being pregnant might mean I can be let off that. I think I will have to e-mail them and see. I would need DH to be able to pick up and drop off some books too and I am not sure how that would work. :shrug: I want to try and finish it all but I have to get 4 buses to get there and back and then there is the walking to and from places, waiting at bus stops and often having to stand up on the bus so if the nerve does become badly trapped rather than pinching again I don't know what I would do.


----------



## charbaby

OMG my o/h just asked me to measure my belly again and it is now 49" That;s another inch in 5 days! wondering what I am going to measure at 36 week appointment on Wednesday :/


----------



## Zfbaby

Thanks! 
Morning all! At hospital now just waiting to see the consultant. We had our scan and all that bouncing last night has done the trick for now baby is head down!!!!!!! I thought I felt a shift last night so I'm happy about that hopefully that means I can go home. Baby is measuring on the large, current weight is 7.5lbs. Sonographer said birth estimates can be off as baby can speed up/slow down but current weight is pretty accurate?? :cry: :cry: 
Feel sick.


----------



## charbaby

Great news zfbaby! :) x


----------



## charbaby

35 weeks 5 days!
 



Attached Files:







baby bump 35 weeks 5 days.jpg
File size: 23.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## passion4shoes

Glad you are able to go home! Good baby!! What was it like staying in hospital? Which ward were you in- maternity or general? Don't worry too much about weight, they can be as much as 2lbs out x

That sounds really tough omi. I am sure uni would be accommodating under the circumstances.

I still haven't really puffed out yet. Got my friends 3 year old last night and today. She is so well behaved but it is exhausting!

FC for a long, lovely summer


----------



## OmiOmen

That is great news zfbaby. 

Char I think I am carrying a bit like you, low and far out in front but not so much on the sides.


----------



## charbaby

i had alot of comments at the school this morning about how low my bump is, I can't really see the difference but they seemed to x


----------



## OmiOmen

I can't see the difference when I look down but when I looked side on in the mirror recently I was a bit shocked at how low I seem to be carrying. I think it is because it never happened last time since he was always breach but this time when he turned head down my bump suddenly dropped and I started measuring big.


----------



## charbaby

I'm dreading wednesday lol, I hope I am measuring ok, I have been 2 weeks over for a while now dont want to get to 3 weeks over


----------



## OmiOmen

Is 3 weeks over when they do a growth scan?


----------



## charbaby

Yeah thats what my midwife said a few weeks back


----------



## Zfbaby

Luckily haven't had to stay at hospital at all passion. If the scan showed he was still oblique I'd have been admitted today. 
Saw consultant and it's a c-section booked for the 15th which is 40+1 which we were surprised at but I I go into labour early then they will do it sooner. Now that he'd moved they're not as concerned about his safety so hence a later delivery but that's good I guess. Scared how big he will be though


----------



## charbaby

zfbaby, why is it your having a c section?


----------



## pebbie1

Zfbaby that's great news that you don't have to stay in the hospital.
That is pretty late to schedule a c section but hey, the latest in 3 weeks you'll have your baby! Madness


----------



## Little Ducky

'Ello everyone! Sorry I've been a bit absent, juggling full time work and horses is finally starting to get on top of me. Still, only a week and a half left of work and then I can (hopefully) chill out a bit.
This last week or two I have started to feel SO uncomfortable. I feel really terrible because I don't like the feel of movement, I really dislike it when he's rolling around and sticking bum/limbs out of my tummy. Everyone keeps telling me how magical it is and how much they loved this stage of pregnancy, and all I want to do is cry :(
I'm not convinced I can manage another 5 weeks of it tbh, let alone up to 7 weeks if he goes over. Night time is horrible, his movements stop me from sleeping or even being able to relax, and honestly when he sticks his hands (arms? I don't really know) each side of my hips I want to cry!
I feel bad for not enjoying these things, I feel like it means I'm going to be a terrible mum *cue first time parent style breakdown* :(

Anyway, how are you all doing other than that? I'm going to go back a few pages top try and catch up with all the latest from everyone. I'm measuring 3 weeks ahead now, but midwife doesn't care and said its just cos Im fat! So no growth scan for me! 

Hope you're all doing well. x


----------



## passion4shoes

Oh dear ducky! You dont sound happy at all. FC you will feel a bit more positive when on ML and able to rest. Not everyone likes the movement. It doesn't last for ever and the best way to deal with it is that you know bubs is ok. When bubs is quiet I hope for a really uncomfortable stretch (bum at belly button, feet poking out my side- ouch) which lets me know everything is ok.

Sounds like you need some pampering.

How do you feel about the section zfbaby? Will be nice to have an eviction date!

I have my 36 week appointment tomorrow. Really excited as i Missed the last one and need to start organising the home birth stuff. Had the whooping cough vaccination today. Didn't realise it was so mild - it's the preschool jab! Not hurting yet.


----------



## Zfbaby

Char because I have a problem with my hip and back and because he's large. I don't really want one but there's a very good chance that he will get stuck as my hips won't open up so c-section it is. When he was still oblique it felt like there was loads of reasons why it was the best and only option now he's moved over I'm starting to doubt myself but scared if I try naturally it'll end up that way anyway because of my hips.


----------



## pebbie1

Zfbaby it's best not to take risks as it can become really stressful if baby was to get stuck during delivery.

Ducky awwwwwww hun, I don't really like the movements. I don't mind the little ones but when it rolls over it makes me want to throw up! And I'm finding a lot of movements painful as well. I felt the same when pregnant with Marielle and I definitely did not miss my bump after having her. It's so much better to just hold your baby and cuddle it, trust me, you're NOT a bad mum ;)

I'm now peeing about every 10 minutes and only a little trickle comes out whereas it feels as if my bladder is about to explode! lol I'm seeing the consultant again tomorrow. See what they say.


----------



## Zfbaby

Just thought about all the newborn clothing I won't get to use? :(


----------



## pebbie1

It's so hard to try and work out what they can and can't wear though. I had this going home outfit for Marielle. She didn't fit in the sleepsuit as she was too tall and the little bear style outfit for outside was waaaaaaaay too big! It'll depend on how tall baby is


----------



## OmiOmen

I am wondering if I will get to use the newborn stuff too. I am now measuring big and generally feel massive. Plus he will get big at some point since DH and DS1 are, it will just be a case of if it is as soon as he is born or a few weeks after. :shrug: With DS1 the newborn stuff was too big so although I thought DS2 might get bigger I still thought that newborn would at least fit. 

I guess not long until we all find out now though. Although I could be potentially 6 weeks off.


----------



## charbaby

Zfbaby said:


> Char because I have a problem with my hip and back and because he's large. I don't really want one but there's a very good chance that he will get stuck as my hips won't open up so c-section it is. When he was still oblique it felt like there was loads of reasons why it was the best and only option now he's moved over I'm starting to doubt myself but scared if I try naturally it'll end up that way anyway because of my hips.

Oh I see, I didn't realize, Well seems like you could well be the first to have baby in this thread! 3 weeks time wow seems so close :thumbup: xx


----------



## charbaby

I am also thinking weather first size/newborn is going to fit baby! And I have alot of it! If I keep measuring over I think I will be having a 9lber at least, everyone says my bump is huge I just really hope it's extra water :/


----------



## pebbie1

Fingers crossed for you Char! I measured my bump again and I'm 47 inches now :) I'm seeing the consultant later and I think she's going to measure again as well.


----------



## charbaby

I have 36 week midwife appointment tomorrow, really want to no what I am measuring but also scared that it's going to be really big :/


----------



## CLH_X3

I measured yesterday and I'm now 44, so 1 inch gained in over 2 weeks

Garentee il have the biggest baby! Even tho in measuring small.... Faith was 8lbs1oz


----------



## charbaby

I think I am going to have the biggest lol!


----------



## charbaby

Bout time you all put some new bump pics up! :)


----------



## charbaby

So my friend has just rang me, her daughter has measles! will it affect my baby?


----------



## pebbie1

Here's my bump today :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## pebbie1

Char, read this:
https://www.nhs.uk/chq/pages/1105.aspx?categoryid=54&subcategoryid=137

From what I get from it you should be fine if you've had the jabs for it when you were little.


----------



## charbaby

Thanks Pebbie! And great bump! Don't know why everyone's pics seem to be on the side lol

I am immune against it so that's good. x


----------



## Little Ducky

Thanks ladies for the kind words after my little pity party yesterday lol :) 
I feel a bit better now, knowing i'm not the only one that doesn't totally love it all! 

I have so many clothes for the baby already, loads in newborn but like you I'm starting to wonder if he will fit into any of it! 

Lovely bump Pebbie!


----------



## charbaby

Little Ducky, I am well and truly fed up of everything to do with pregnancy now! I just want it over I stopped enjoying it a while back when it started to hurt and stop me sleeping!!!! xx


----------



## charbaby

Pebbie just noticed your belly button is right out lol, Mine hasnt popped out yet, It's just completely flat! My little girl asked where it had gone the other day lol x


----------



## OmiOmen

I feel rubbish too. My back muscles just can not cope with how big I am now and my pelvis hurts too much to sleep. Plus I think my feet and ankles are swelling just from trying to hole me up and then there is the trapped nerve. Plus today I noticed stretch marks! :nope: I didn't get any with DS1 and hoped I would get away with not getting any again.

I have my 36 week appointment next week when I also have the growth scan. I know it sounds crazy but I feel like he is too big for my body already.


----------



## charbaby

Omi what are you measuring round the waist and fundal height? x


----------



## OmiOmen

Just did my waist and I am 50" now. :nope: Is it a week since we last did it? I have gone up 2". Last Wednesday my fundamental height was a week over. I thought that DS1 was born small on the 25th centile and quickly shot up to the 99th for hight and 95th for weight because I could grow a baby as big and DH's genetics are but it would seem this time it might be different. My body feels under so much pressure from the size I am already.


----------



## OmiOmen

Oh and my bump is now overhanging because of the weight! In my last pregnancy it made me mad when people said "Are you sure its not twins?" (as people always seem to say to pregnant women) but this time I can see why someone would mistakenly think it is triplets!


----------



## charbaby

Think it's a week tomorrow, I was 49" yesterday and that's another inch in 5 days! I have been measuring 2 weeks over since 31 weeks. Not sure what I will measure tomorrow. I feel like you :( Just seems no room for baby anymore I don't know how she can keep growing for another 4 weeks!


----------



## charbaby

OmiOmen said:


> Oh and my bump is now overhanging because of the weight! In my last pregnancy it made me mad when people said "Are you sure its not twins?" (as people always seem to say to pregnant women) but this time I can see why someone would mistakenly think it is triplets!

I have had a few twin comments!
Upload a bump pic x


----------



## OmiOmen

I have lost my phone so will have to ask DH where the camera is when he gets come from work. I have gone up 2 inches in less than a week! I hope I have somehow measured wrong. DH and his sister were both 10lbs 1oz and my MIL keeps joking I need to brake the family record but I am seriously too small to have a baby over 7-8lbs never mind over 10lbs! :shock: I could potentially have 6 weeks left since if I get a VBAC they will let me go to 41 weeks. If he is as big as he feels I am not sure my consultant will even sign off on a VBAC. I'm actually just becoming scared of how big I am getting so fast.


----------



## charbaby

How big was your first?
Well I could have 6 weeks left as I will be left to go over by 2 weeks :/


----------



## OmiOmen

He was 6lbs 14oz and he had a really big head, more so than most babies do. It looked like he didn't have enough room for his body to grow properly but it did quickly catch up though.

I found the camera and I don't know if I want to admit to this or not but I couldn't take a photo that fit my whole bump in. :blush: DH will have to take one for my but he is off to the tip after work to get rid of some stuff we don't want to take in the move and then a late doctors appointment so it will probably be another day or two until I can get one.

On top of that I have put on weight all over and feel like I am trapped in someone else's body. :haha:


----------



## babyface15

sorry i've been away i'm dying with a cold.. again! i'm absolutely miserable :( 

yup no sleep here anymore either and i'm having a lot of jaw pain for some reason??

zfbaby this is why I didn't want to know Los weight estimate! it is just an estimate and knowing seems to make everyone worry so much! I'd just rather not know :haha:

I never thought about a tall baby not fitting into newborn sizes pebbie. i'm only going to get a few just in case and send dh out for more if needed!


----------



## Zfbaby

Hello all! :)
Had a total freak out last night with tears etc so didn't get a huge amount of sleep. Think it's all starting to dawn on me. 
I was panicking about lo being huge so this morning dh made me a balloon baby using the measurements from the scan and it does t look that bad :haha:


----------



## babyface15

yes hun your body wont grow a baby that's too big for you to handle your lo will be absolutely perfect! i've always been told big babies are strong babies anyway xxx


----------



## Zfbaby

Omg just noticed I'm a watermelon!!!!


----------



## babyface15

woohoo you're almost there to meet your lo :)


----------



## Zfbaby

Dh is over the moon that lo is big he's convinced he will be a complete clone of him. 
I think because I don't really have any experience with newborns I'm just picturing an older baby. I've never even held a newborn so I guess I can grasp how small they can be even at a larger weight. If that makes sense???!


----------



## OmiOmen

Anyone else feeling really sick again? I am dreading eating because I now that right after I am just going to feel more sick.


----------



## CLH_X3

Nope not feeling sick here, just ate a whole big bar of mint areo!!! Haha ... 

Been to the park with faith, had a picnic, and a kick around, she's now napping an I'm doing nothing! .. I do need to hang some washing tho! Ha ... 

I seem to be the smallest, getting abit worried now as you all seem to be bigger then me ...


----------



## CLH_X3

https://i35.tinypic.com/9k55yd.jpg

35+2


----------



## CLH_X3

Don't ask why it's sideways :/


----------



## Zfbaby

Comes up the right way on my phone! :) 
I've taken a pic today (37 wks) so I'll post it later. I think I'm the biggest by far I feel like a whale and my bum seems to be racing to catch up now :(


----------



## CLH_X3

I think at the very end u start getting abit of water retention aswel! I'm sure ur bum looks great!


----------



## OmiOmen

34+5 bump. It turns out one of the photos I took did come out. I look bigger in person though and you can see how it hangs over in the photo either. 

View attachment 603685


----------



## charbaby

Great bump pics!
I defo think I look bigger than everyone! 
I am even more worried bout avin a big baby now :(


----------



## Zfbaby

not the best im afraid as im wearing a dress its not too clear where the bump stops but its very low and big!

just been to the supermarket and whilst I was there we picked up a watermelon for after tea. Seeemed like a nice way to celebrate our last fruit :haha:


----------



## babyface15

beautiful bump pics everyone! :D
Aw, you should all try not to worry so much and compare. I think everyone looks lovely and pregnant :haha: 
I'm feeling sick omni but it's just the cold I think!
fc for some sleep tonight!!


----------



## pebbie1

Love the bumps ladies!
Well, I'm in hospital again. Bp was 163/93 and stayed up so they're now trying different meds to see if they can keep the bp down. Fingers crossed the other 2 ladies in my room don't snore!!


----------



## OmiOmen

I hope all is okay pebbie. I hated the constant overnight stays last time and it must be much harder when you already have a LO. :flower:


----------



## babyface15

ohh :hugs: pebbie, hope you get discharged soon xxx


----------



## Zfbaby

Oh no pebbie :( hope it gets sorted ASAP so you can go home. Are they likely to talk about delivery?


----------



## pebbie1

Thanks ladies!
If bp gets under control then I can go home but if it doesn't then ill be induced. Fingers crossed it can stay in a bit longer although I'm pretty sick of the hospital visits and bp drama :(


----------



## babyface15

omg induced tonight pebbie? gl thinking of you!!!


----------



## charbaby

Good luck Pebbie! Hope they sorted you out :) xx

36 weeks today! hope these next few weeks hurry the hell up x


----------



## CLH_X3

Gl pebble


----------



## OmiOmen

Hope all is well.


----------



## passion4shoes

What do we all think? Discharged or are we going to have our first BS? Good luck pebbie.

Lovely bump pics. Omi you don't look massive - maybe your bump has dropped?

I don't think I have grown at all in inches. Although I had mw appointment yesterday and fundal height is spot on. Baby is head down but not engaged. Had the WC vaccination too - easy peasy.

Sorry everyone seems to be feeling a bit rubbish. 

The balloon made me laugh zf!

Does anyone know if we routinely get checked for strep b?


----------



## OmiOmen

I seemed to have dropped as soon as he went head down last week.

No, the UK does not test for strep-B. I found out I had it with DS1 from the test they gave me when they thought I was in early labour.


----------



## CLH_X3

Think I'm going to be so bored today, I have nothing to do!

I'm doing a boot sale on the 4th may to get rid of the last of faiths clothes, girly bits! 

Has anyone still not done there hospital bag? Mines not even down from the attic yet!


----------



## OmiOmen

I have not really done a hospital bag. I started packing and overnight bag but have taken half of it out already. I probably should try and get around to it soon.


----------



## CLH_X3

It's to much effort, Iv bought a couple things for it like maternity pads and cotton wall for baby's bum but don't think there's much else I have to buy

How many nappies is everyone else taking ? Last time I took 1 pack pampers so 26 nappies I think but I brought like half a pack home, so don't no if I should just pack like 15


----------



## pebbie1

Morning ladies.
Still in hospital after a bad night sleep :( Hospitals are definitely not made to sleep in!
I've not had any checks yet today so I have no idea what is going on. I'll keep you posted


----------



## Zfbaby

Oh good luck pebbie!!!!! Keep us posted. 

I've packed my bags and they are now in the car. I've packed 10 nappies in my changing bag and there is one in a ziplock with his first outfit for straight after birth. 

Not sure if I'm imagining this but I was half asleep this morning when I thought I'd peed the bed :blush: but felt around me and it seemed dry and instantly fell asleep again but when I got up I felt wet and liquid trickled down my leg as I went to the bathroom like I had no control over it??! I did use the bathroom after so I guess it's probably just pee but im not 100% sure :shrug: sorry if tmi!


----------



## pebbie1

Oooooh Zfbaby not sure there. See the girl next to me in hospital had her waters break during the night but she only noticed as there was still liquid coming out after she'd finished weeing. She couldn't stop it from coming out. Not everyone has a gush of water coming ;)


----------



## OmiOmen

I hope they come around and see you soon pebbie.

Zfbaby, I'm not so sure either. I would call labour ward to get it checked because you need to make sure it wasn't your waters. 

I will take 1 pack of nappies. I am hoping to start the cloth nappies once we get home. I don't really know what to expect yet though because I was in 2 nights after my c-section and if I needed another one you normally stay 3-7 nights. But if I get my VBAC I guess your not in there long. I will probably pack my bag next week after I have had the consultant appointment when the official plan is made so I have a slightly better idea how long I might be in there.


----------



## passion4shoes

Yay! So glad you haven't done your bags yet! OH keeps nagging me to do it. I suppose you could always do two bags - one for labour and overnight stay, one for longer stay. At least your OH would only have to grab it from the car should you stay in longer.

Did water keep coming out after you had peed zf? Otherwise it was prob just wee! Oh the joys of pregnancy. Do you remember when we kept feeling damp in our knickers during the early stages and kept checking for blood (horrible days) and now we don't know if we have peed ourselves or not. Lol

Sounds exhausting pebbie. I hope the send you home. Being tired would not be a nice start to an induction.

I want to start cloth straight away - I worry about using sposies and then being too scared to move onto cloth.


----------



## OmiOmen

That is a bit of a worry about not starting cloth quickly for me too. But there is no way I will be using them in the hospital and I don't really want the meconium in the cloth ones either.


----------



## Zfbaby

Yeah it did keep coming after I peed. I've got that kinda tingle like I'm very slowly leaking so I've put a pad in. They said at our class if we think it's waters to put a pad in and check after 30mins to see how wet it is so I'll do that. It's probably pee where his head is now down. I'm
Bouncing on my ball though just in case he's ready.


----------



## OmiOmen

Goodness! There could potentially be two birth stories coming up soon. I feel so far away from that point right now.


----------



## Zfbaby

OmiOmen said:


> Goodness! There could potentially be two birth stories coming up soon. I feel so far away from that point right now.

Nah it's probably nothing in my case :( wish he was coming now. I want him to come early as my
Consultant agreed to maybe let me try if I went in before my planned date and I really don't want a c-section.


----------



## OmiOmen

Well, you are at the full term point now so you can start looking forward to it rather than having to worry. Keep us updated.


----------



## passion4shoes

I am not feeling ready either omi. What is your actual due date? 

Rotate to dilate zf! Circles on your birth ball.


----------



## OmiOmen

30th of May! But since I can go a week over it could be as late as the 6th of June for me.


----------



## babyface15

thanks for the update pebbie, let us know how your check goes!

we are routinely tested for gbs, I have my test today. I heard they swab you in the bum lol hoping not to have it since it'll mean iv antibiotics.


no hospital bag here either, though I have a list and a pile! so it shouldn't be too hard to finish it in a snap.

gl zfbaby, can't wait to hear an update from you too :)

does anyone else not have a name picked out? we don't even have our short list yet. I bet this baby will be nameless for the first few days lol


----------



## OmiOmen

It was a vaginal swab for me although I guess it wasn't a routine test for it so maybe that is why. 

We have our name picked but we did change it a while back so most people still think it was the name we originally had picked. I am not sure everyone will like it so would rather wait until people have a face to put the name to.


----------



## charbaby

Just got back from midwife check and I am now measuring 41cm!! thats 4 cm in 1 week :(
I knew I had grown because of doing it around my belly but didn't expect that, I am a little nervous as to what is going to happen, waiting for my midwife to call me and let me no about what time i have to go for growth scan, she said it should be today as it's classed as emergency cus so far over my dates. depending on the size at the scan she said I could be looking at early induction or c section. Oh an baby is partly engaged n ow aswell and I think I have had my first few braxton hicks the last 2 days


----------



## OmiOmen

Wow that is quick! I guess since at 36 weeks their lungs are fully formed and at 37 weeks it is full term then you might be heading for the first birth story. I hope it goes well. :flower:


----------



## passion4shoes

Wow! It is really kicking off for you lot! 

Is that your fundal measurement char? 41?


----------



## babyface15

I hope everything goes well too hun. I believe I remember my Dr telling me fundal height measurements can be off if your bladder is full or for other reasons. can't wait for an update from you too!! gl!!


----------



## charbaby

Yeah passion fundal height, so 5 weeks ahead.
Babyface my bladder was empty cus I just done a wee test for them before she measured me. 
still waiting on fone call, She is having trouble getting through the scanning department, hope the scan is today as I am so nervous about it all now!


----------



## babyface15

oh I see! I hope you get in today hun! Try not to stress too much the doctors will take good care of you and lo and before you know it she'll be in your arms :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## charbaby

So the bloody midwife couldn't get through to them and now they are closed for the night! She said I will here first thing in the morning but really annoyed now as she said it would be today. :(


----------



## Zfbaby

Well I've had the odd sensation of leaking but the pad is by no means soaked so I'm thinking baby's head is jigging on my bladder, nice. I have been feeling pressure and a bit achy down there though so I'll continue to take it easy and see what happens. 
How's things with you char any word on scan!?- oh sorry char didn't see your post


----------



## charbaby

zfbaby they can do a swab at the hospital to find out if its your waters x


----------



## CLH_X3

Good luck char for tomorrow! Pain in the ass she couldn't get through today, will u still attempt a natrual birth if the baby is 'big' ? 

Zbaby- hope its just wee and not ur waters!


----------



## charbaby

I don't no really cus I struggled enough with my 1st and he was only 7lb don't think I would be able to do it with much bigger lol! By the way things are sounding she is huge already


----------



## Zfbaby

Try not to worry about her size until the scan though as I've found the midwives can be really off with measurements. Some measure me 4 weeks ahead some 3 and some bang on. :)


----------



## Zfbaby

Good luck today char, please update us after your scan. X :)


----------



## charbaby

Thank you.
I hope the midwife calls me this morning! Had a rubbish sleeping worrying about it all.
I will update as soon as I know anything x


----------



## pebbie1

Good luck Char! Let us know how you got on :)
Well, I'm VERY glad to say I'm home again. After almost begging they let me go at 22.30 last night! I had the best sleep ever in my own bed.
It was so messy on the ward that I'm almost hoping I don't have to be induced. A woman next to me arrived for induction at 9 in the morning yesterday and when I left in the evening they still hadn't done anything!
I've got another scan on Tuesday and seeing the consultant again afterwards so see how things are then


----------



## CLH_X3

Glad they let u home pebble! 

I feel bigger today! .. Sounds stupid I know lol, got my midwife Mondays an hospital tour on the 8th at 10.30 .. 

In work now ... Doing nothing! Ha


----------



## passion4shoes

I can't believe you are still working!

Hope you get the scan today char (and it is mostly fluid)

I plan on refusing induction if I go over. I have not heard one positive induction story. That woman in your ward will be exhausted before it even starts! Glad you are home pebbie. Have they said what will happen if your bp does tat again?

Zf - when is your next mw appointment? Would you feel better about getting the pad tested just in case?


----------



## CLH_X3

I'm working til 39 weeks, still got ages lol but I am part time :)


----------



## OmiOmen

Wow, well done for holding off that long!

Well I haven't gone into uni today and am not next week. I feel rubbish not making the end of my classes at 37 weeks but I am not willing for the trapped nerve in my hip to go while that far from home because it leave me unable to walk. I still have quite a bit of work to get done at home though.


----------



## passion4shoes

You have done the right thing omi. Were they supportive? I imagine they were. Uni used to let me bring my 4year old into lectures with me. He was sooooo good. Used to make pretend notes and draw the pictures. He still remembers it. I miss studying. Started doing a masters in education after my PGCE but it was so boring. Educational theory is not my interest - I would much rather do it on history. Maybe one day.

CLH - do you get to sit down?


----------



## pebbie1

Passion I'll get induced if it happens again. I was induced with my girl and I actually thought it was really nice and it went really smooth. I started contracting almost straight away and they build up over 24 hours. I'd not hesitate to be induced again :)

Omi, you've tried your best hun, but baby and your health comes first so put your feet up and relax.

Zfbaby how are you feeling today?


----------



## OmiOmen

They wouldn't answer my e-mails and when calling I was on hold to get through so long I gave up! So I e-mailed my lecturers directly yesterday who haven't answered back yet but one of them only works on Thursdays and the other isn't great at checking e-mails. The library were really helpful though and DH is now dropping off and picking up the books for my essays. I hoped to make it to the end of Uni without any issues though and now I get the feeling that DH will pretty much be doing all the packing and moving too. 

If I get to 41 weeks they want to induce me. I am a little nervous because if can increased the risks a lot with a VBAC. I worry about the increased chance uterine rupture with inductions but don't want to rush into a repeat c-section if I don't have to either. Most consultants will not consider induction with a VBAC so I was surprised when the one I saw said he does. I personally wouldn't feel too worried about an induction if I wasn't attempting a VBAC though.


----------



## charbaby

Hospital rang me not the midwife but appointment with the consultant at 2pm she will decide if I am to big and need a scan. :/ x


----------



## OmiOmen

I hope it goes well. I am surprised they didn't book you in anyway if your measuring 5 weeks over. I thought they arranged them if you measure 3 weeks over anyway. Good luck, let us know how you get on.


----------



## charbaby

The way the midwife spoke yesterday I assumed I would be straight in for a scan, I may be wrong but sounds like its the consultants decision I will see when I get there x


----------



## OmiOmen

That makes sense I guess. I has always been the consultant who booked in my extra scans. I really hope all goes well. :flower:


----------



## pebbie1

Char, they should've just booked the scan and after the consultant. That's what I keep having because if the consultant now says you'll need a scan you'll need to see the consultant again afterwards as they have to review them :(
Maybe they booked the scan bit didn't tell you.
Good luck with it though, I'll be thinking of you!


----------



## charbaby

Hopefully you are right Pebbie cus I really want the scan now to see what she is weighing.
Today has gone so slow just want 2pm to hurry up! x


----------



## babyface15

oh hun how annoying. bard on my calculations its about 130 there?? almost there! can't wait to hear your news

Pebbie great that you got to go home!!! when do you have to go back again?


----------



## CLH_X3

Gl char!


----------



## passion4shoes

2.20..........

A positive induction story pebbie! My first one. I was planning on simply refusing to be induced.

Bless your OH omi but you are doing the right thing. I thought rupture was a tiny risk?

Any more leaking zf?


----------



## pebbie1

Char, hope you got some good news and that you just have lots of water or that the midwives tape measure was broken ;)

Hahahaha yes Passion, mine is positive :) I'm hoping to have natural labour now as I don't know what that's like so fingers crossed!

Babyface I'm back again Tuesday.


----------



## pebbie1

Passion, the woman next to me refused. The doctor had a chat with her though. Turned out she was 13 days late and apparently the risk of still birth increases massively from then and the placenta starts to die. They put her on the monitor and at one point the baby had a massive drop in the heartbeat.
The woman still could go home but it would be added in her notes that it would be against medical advice. So they decided to go ahead.
I think you can't argue with that if there's a massive risk of still birth.


----------



## OmiOmen

passion4shoes, the risk of rupture if you go into labour naturally is really tiny however it increases a lot if it is not natural which is why most doctors won't consider an induction with a VBAC. I am hoping it won't come to it because it will be a tough decision to make since I am not 100% comfortable with a VBAC from induction but I don't want another c-section either. 

I hope it went well, Char.


----------



## passion4shoes

I can understand that omi - contractions from the drip are powerful!

Pebbie - a natural birth will be a breeze. All those lovely endorphins. Although your labour sounded very natural anyway. Did you have the pessary and the drip?

I will go as long as possible (depending on doctors advice). After ten days I would have to go in and be monitored each day. Although I am due may 21st and there is a full moon on the 25 may s that is when I expect to meet my baby!

If I was induced I would def have n epidural!


----------



## OmiOmen

I only get one week over with a VBAC which worries me that bit more that I have less time for it to happen. 

My belly just vibrated! I have never have this feeling before and it only lasted a few seconds but it was the oddest thing ever. It was like there was a phone on vibrate inside me.


----------



## CLH_X3

passion4shoes said:


> I can understand that omi - contractions from the drip are powerful!
> 
> Pebbie - a natural birth will be a breeze. All those lovely endorphins. Although your labour sounded very natural anyway. Did you have the pessary and the drip?
> 
> I will go as long as possible (depending on doctors advice). After ten days I would have to go in and be monitored each day. Although I am due may 21st and there is a full moon on the 25 may s that is when I expect to meet my baby!
> 
> If I was induced I would def have n epidural!

Just curious as to why the full moon would make a difference in the 25th ? That's my due date :)


----------



## charbaby

Back from the hospital babys estimate weight is 8lb already! Was still measuring 41cm when consultant done it, booked me in for induction 2 weeks today so I will meet my maybe on the 9th May (if she don't come before) Prob weighing a big chunky 9 to 9 n half pound lol x


----------



## pebbie1

Passion I only had the pessary. Waters broke automatically the next day and that was it :) So I see my induction a bit as women inserting epo up their vag hahahaha

No news from Char yet...


----------



## pebbie1

Oh wow Char! Can't believe you'll be induced in 2 weeks! That's so quick :)


----------



## CLH_X3

charbaby said:


> Back from the hospital babys estimate weight is 8lb already! Was still measuring 41cm when consultant done it, booked me in for induction 2 weeks today so I will meet my maybe on the 9th May (if she don't come before) Prob weighing a big chunky 9 to 9 n half pound lol x

Will it be a section or a normal delivery ? How do you feel about that ? Your baby will be like 2-3 weeks older then some of ours ... So strange


----------



## babyface15

Oh Char, baby is having a great time growing. Ahh I wonder who will have theirs first now! The pessary doesn't sound that bad at all! I've only heard of the drip around here, I wonder if we have that too?


----------



## pebbie1

You should ask babyface. They just insert it and it falls out automatically. So it's great! But if the pessary doesn't start anything you'll get the drip. They just try to soften the cervix with it first to try and kick start it naturally


----------



## charbaby

It will be normal delivery (hopefully) I will be induced on the Thursday they said they will do 2 attempts if they don't work then it will be c section, but she did say that induction with 3rd babies are normally quick and only result in 5 % c section, I am ok about being induced rather get her out before she gets to big x


----------



## OmiOmen

Wow that is fast moving then! Looks like you will probably be the first of us then. 

I can't believe I am likely to be another 4-6 weeks. It seems like time is suddenly going slowly.


----------



## charbaby

Now I know I only have 2 weeks I bet It will drag!


----------



## babyface15

woo I can't believe babies could come any day now. ...totally not freaking out.... lol!
i'm starting to feel like i'm getting over the cold, better go nest!
omni when's your due date again? I think you're the last


----------



## charbaby

Baby is 4/5ths engaged aswel so she is so close, I am thinking I might go in naturally before induction!


----------



## OmiOmen

My due date is the 30th! I am thinking the earliest it is likely to happen would be 39 weeks and I can't go over 41 so I have 4-6 week left really.


----------



## CLH_X3

Once the first one has there baby time will pass so slow for the rest as we one by one go in labour ..


----------



## Zfbaby

Wow I go away for the day and it all kicks off :) 
Char that's madness to think shell be here so soon. Did they tell you how accurate the scans are? Is she large in the head or abdomen? Mine has virtually the same size head and tummy so he's like a little barrel :( my c-section is booked for 15th so I'll be right behind you. I'm probably wrong but think I might go early I've had sooo many bh today and baby is so low he's hanging off of me. I really want the opportunity to try and do it naturally but dh is against it. I rang our fertility dr and spoke to her and she said there was a chance that a c-section could impact our fertility further due to scar tissue on the uterus and that's just added an extra worry. I'm
Going to phone my physio tomorrow and see if there is anything she can do to open my pelvis up or something, anything really to give me a shot. 
Think yesterday's leak was definitely bladder related I woke up this morning an the same thing happened. So im
not really worried. I'm guess its how Im lying when in asleep. I'm so over this peeing myself thing :grr:
Had a nice day out with dh got some last minute bits for babe and some cool bargains. Asda baby event was rubbish though. 
Omni- not sure if you're interested in them but boots are now stocking tots bots one size instead of bambino mio. They have reduced them all to £5 so I picked a couple up.


----------



## charbaby

zfbaby they didn't do a scan this was her estimate weight by feeling my belly, she said she can feel my bump is all baby and not excess water and she didnt see the point in doing a scan that's why she just booked me in for induction, but like you I have a feeling I will go in before i have been getting alot of pressure the last few days and bh (well what I think is them ) x


----------



## Zfbaby

Ah I see! I think the bh must be a sign of things starting. I've had 3 in the last 10mins. Not painful just really tight amd everytime i have one i leak more :( i noticed yesterday my back hurting loads so again I think this could be things at least speeding up. I've been bouncing on the ball to get things going. I've loved being pregnant but so ready to see my little man. Did you have any signs leading up to your other labours?


----------



## CLH_X3

Getting shooting pains in my vagina when I walk, think baby is trying to drop! Lol ... 

Might get the birthing ball out tonight to have a bounce! ..


----------



## Zfbaby

CLH_X3 said:


> Getting shooting pains in my vagina when I walk, think baby is trying to drop! Lol ...
> 
> Might get the birthing ball out tonight to have a bounce! ..

Yeah I had those on Sunday and that's when I think baby went head down. I'm bouncing and rotating too :)
I bought the final bits on my must have list today and have the last few bits of new clothes in the tumble dryer as I type so I'm ready for this baby to make an appearance. I'm going to bounce until he falls out :haha:


----------



## passion4shoes

Ah! So we have two dates for the bubbas already! I am hoping to be one of the last. Looking forward to meeting bubs but no where near ready. 

That is one big baby char! You really don't look that big in your avatar pic. You just look full term.

Our boots doesn't ave any cloth nappies. £5 is amazing. Do you mean size one? Or birth to potty one size?

CLH. - the full moon is to do with the effect on the amniotic fluid. Increased spontaneous rupture. Midwife units put on more staff over full moons.


----------



## Zfbaby

Just birth to potty. They look pretty trim but on the lowest setting maybe a little bulky?! we won't be using them straight away though. There's another boots near us so I might go there tomorrow and see if they have any.


----------



## pebbie1

Zfbaby I'm having lots of braxton hicks too. I could see the tightenings on the monitor in hospital! The doctor says she doesn't think I'll make it close to my due date. I hope she's right!

Oh ladies! I can remember when we were all looking forward to 16 weeks appointments and 20 scans and now were all so close to meeting our babies! Exciting :)


----------



## Zfbaby

Umm anyone else notice they leak when baby moves?


----------



## CLH_X3

If you mean wee then no, actually I'm not leaking at all... Hope everything is ok


----------



## Zfbaby

Hmm I can't decide. I feel like I'm constantly second guessing things nowadays days. Yesterday and this morning I had the trickle and today loads of bh and when baby moves it feels like liquid is squeezing out???? Back pains too. I hate ringing the Mw and te hospital is 30-35 mins away so a bit I a trek at this time of night for a possible pee leak. :shrug:


----------



## pebbie1

Are you sure you're not leaking amniotic fluid Zfbaby? I only leak wee when I sneeze or throw up! lol


----------



## Zfbaby

pebbie1 said:


> Are you sure you're not leaking amniotic fluid Zfbaby? I only leak wee when I sneeze or throw up! lol

I don't know. It's not a constant leaking and its just making my clothes damp its not enough to soak a pad iykwym. baby is still moving loads too. I can't tell if it smells like pee or not :blush:


----------



## babyface15

CLH_X3 said:


> Once the first one has there baby time will pass so slow for the rest as we one by one go in labour ..

I so agree with this! haha

I haven't had any signs, no leaky boobs, no pains other than a few cases of really mild period pains! i'm wonder if this means i'm very far off

zfbaby could it be increased watery discharge? doesn't hurt to go in hun if you're wondering!

char 4/5 is that very low?


----------



## charbaby

I dont no what it means lol but I know its further than it was on Wednesday cus she wrote brim in my notes and said just the brim of her head is engaged, then the consultant wrote that yesterday so it means she has gone further down.
Hope everyone is feeling good today had a terrible sleep with my hips!
Still in bit of a shock to know its under 2 weeks till I will defo have my baby in my arms <3

13 Days and counting! x


----------



## charbaby

My boy just said to me that after the weekend he will be able to count the days down to baby's arrival on his fingers!! I was like omg it is actually really close :D


----------



## pebbie1

Oh wow Char. It'll fly by! I had the WORST heartburn ever. Yuk. Felt like my throat was burning away.
If the doctor wrote 4/5 engaged it means that 4/5 of the head is inside your pelvis so nearly fully engaged!

Zfbaby, I'd just call and tell them what's going on and see what they say? Never hurts to jus have it checked?


----------



## OmiOmen

I have had BH's, shooting pains and leaking boobs for a while but I did last time too and it didn't seem to be a sign things were getting closer for me. I am still thinking it is 4-6 weeks for me.

Zfbaby, I really would call and get it checked out! There is the risk of infection if your waters are leaking and it is left.


----------



## Zfbaby

Yeah I'm about the phone. I've had the worse night. Awake from 1:30 feeling really sick which I never am back and hips hurting, bh and a burning feelinh in the bottom of bump. Also every time baby moves I feel likes he's pushing liquid out. I've only got little damp patches but I'm completely emptying my bladder so I'm not sure where the extra is coming from. I'll let you know why they say but I'll be so
Embarrassed if it's just pee :(


----------



## passion4shoes

Don't worry - you wouldn't be the first. At least then you would know. It might even be watery discharge as that is fairly common too. 

I am not even nearly engaged yet! Struggling to sleep too. I did dream I had to go back to work for 3 days and I cried lol!

Can you adjust your ticker char? Let the countdown begin!


----------



## OmiOmen

I agree you won't be the first or last if it is but it is better to check. :thumbup: Good luck.

I can't sleep either. My back, hips and pelvis hurt too much and I am constantly needing to pee and keep getting heartburn. Plus the past couple of days I have constantly felt like I am about to throw up. I have well and truly reached the point where I hope the next few weeks pass quickly.


----------



## Zfbaby

At Mw now they asked me to
come in and get checked so we'll see what happens.


----------



## pebbie1

Glad you called Zfbaby. Keep us posted!! X


----------



## OmiOmen

Good luck. Keep us updated. 

I am really feeling so rubbish now and can not believe it is possible there is weeks left.


----------



## pebbie1

I can't wait for it to be over either Omi. I know I'm really blessed to be pregnant (my sister couldn't have a second) but I'm so tired and throwing up nearly every day and walking hurts in my pelvis. Think the head is pretty deep down. I was so jealous of all those women going into labour when I was in hospital!


----------



## OmiOmen

I am so tiered, in pain and just grumpy right now that I can barely stay awake. I am clearly boring for DS1 now too. 

I have a friend in labour right now from an induction and as dumb as it may sound it is frustrating I have so long left. I can't believe I have reached this point by 35 weeks! :nope:


----------



## CLH_X3

Hope everything is ok zfbaby - what did they say when you called ? 

All this commotion makes me think I should start packing my bag and get the crib down out the attic for my room! ... 

Well I'm happy, I have 4 cakes to eat today at work! Hahaha


----------



## Zfbaby

Well just left Mw. It's not my waters but a large amount of discharge and baby has head so low he is indeed pressing on my bladder. She doesn't think I'll make it to my due date/c-section and was annoyed that consultant has booked it for so late. She have me maybe a week??! When I told her who the consultant was she said he's known for "playing tricks" and booking late c-sections so women go naturally. She said she's pretty sure I won't make it as there's signs he's getting ready to break free but things haven't started yet. Told to wear a pad to keep me comfy but that fluid will probably get worse.


----------



## babyface15

wow our thread has suddenly gotten so much more exciting!!

i'm so sorry that many of you feel like garbage. I feel very lucky to not feel any worse. it helps that I don't have a lo already to care for I guess!

passion - what a nightmare!!

great that you went in zfbaby and now you have some more info :)


----------



## passion4shoes

It is all getting exciting. At least you know now zf. How interesting about the consultant. 

Right. Must go clean bathroom and stop googling cloth nappies!

OH is getting annoyed I haven't done the bag yet.


----------



## Zfbaby

Yeah I feel better knowing that ive not been leaking for the past day or so and happy that things are drawing to a close. She gave us some other things to look out for too and ive got an appt on tuesday so if anything else happens its not long until i see someone. 
Was shocked at what Mw told us about our consultant apparently it's to keep his statistics down In case there is a chance that it's not needed :shrug:
Ive always wanted to at least try and have a vaginal delivery as I don't really want surgery so I'm hoping that there's a compromise. 
Feeling a little delicate after the examination and zero sleep so I'm lying down whilst dh does some chores.


----------



## babyface15

CLH_X3 said:


> Hope everything is ok zfbaby - what did they say when you called ?
> 
> All this commotion makes me think I should start packing my bag and get the crib down out the attic for my room! ...
> 
> Well I'm happy, I have 4 cakes to eat today at work! Hahaha

Yes, good idea.. pack hospital bag today and maybe start setting up the crib! lol
Lucky you with all the cakes :)


----------



## pebbie1

Ohhhh Zfbaby yes, I've heard that increased watery discharge can be a sign of early labour. How exciting!!!!

CLH I'm VERY jealous of your 4 cakes hahahahahaha!

Babyface if I didn't have my little girl here I would be sleeping all day long zzzzz


----------



## OmiOmen

Sorry your feeling sore after the examination Zfbaby, I think it is normal though. It always left me a little sore and once with a swab I even had some light bleeding. It is good you know it is not your waters now and it sounds like your going tot be the first birth story at this rate.


----------



## CLH_X3

No time today! Lol ... I won't be home from work til 5.15 ish and then gotta bath, feed my daughter etc, and then I'm going over a friends once she is in bed at 7.30 ... Busy busy... 

2 of the cake was nice, other 2 were crap, binned them!


----------



## Zfbaby

Thanks omi it's all good! Dh has just surprised me with Ben and jerrys and we've downloaded a movie. All curled up with the cat ready for a nap. Still getting the bh. My bump is solid and there's loads of pressure in my hips. Hoping once I've had a catch up on some sleep I can get my sewing machine out. I've found one more project online I want to try. What's everyone's plan for today?


----------



## babyface15

sounds lovely! after I take a quick nap i'm planning to catch up on some cleaning and nesting that I missed out on while sick. im also, meeting another PG lady from my hypnobirthing class for coffee :thumbup:


----------



## pebbie1

Cleaning here as well! I'm very tired though and my pelvis hurts a lot as I walked quite far yesterday, but we're having friends over Sunday so I'm paranoid as the house needs to be spotless lol!


----------



## passion4shoes

My bro in law, mrs and baby are coming to stay on the weekend and on Sunday I have stupidly invited 30 people to my house for materni-tea party/ baby shower. Regretting it now.


----------



## pebbie1

Oh man Passion! I'd be going absolutely cleaning mad!! Hahahahahaha


----------



## charbaby

So I have re packed my hospital bag, added some bigger baby clothes and some more things for me incase I end up staying in longer. 
Got no plans for the weekend, but my baby shower is finally here on Monday so looking forward to that :)

CLH did you upload any pics? can't remember seeing them. Has anyone else got there baby shower or you not having 1 x


----------



## passion4shoes

Are you doing yours at home char? Costing me a fortune too. Whhhhhhyyyyy did I decide to do this???


----------



## charbaby

passion4shoes said:


> Are you doing yours at home char? Costing me a fortune too. Whhhhhhyyyyy did I decide to do this???

Baby shower? My sis has arranged it all round hers


----------



## CLH_X3

I think I forgot to add pics .... Hmmm...

I just realised char u won't be getting your home birth! Aww :( what sizes have you re packed?


----------



## Zfbaby

Anyone else doing the delayed cord clamping? It's something we've always planned to do but can't remember if I'd asked if anyone else was doing it too!


----------



## charbaby

CLH_X3 said:


> I think I forgot to add pics .... Hmmm...
> 
> I just realised char u won't be getting your home birth! Aww :( what sizes have you re packed?

I know bit gutted bout that :( even worse have to go to Gloucester royal hospital which is not in my town! 
I have still left all my newborn in the bag but also packed 0-3 months aswell just incase she's too big for newborn. x


----------



## charbaby

Zfbaby said:


> Anyone else doing the delayed cord clamping? It's something we've always planned to do but can't remember if I'd asked if anyone else was doing it too!

I have never thought about it what does it do? x


----------



## OmiOmen

Zfbaby, I was going to with DS1 but since it was a c-section it wasn't really a realistic option. Plus with pre-eclampsia they needed the placenta out asap. I haven't really put thought into it this time because I am not really planning much since it would be unlikely things would go according to plan anyway.


----------



## Zfbaby

Theres loads of info on it so ill probably get some if it wring but...Almost 40% of their blood supply is still in the cord so when its cut early it makes it harder for babe to adjust and also they have to work faster to start breathing which can make it harder. Obviously with more blood comes more iron so it reduces the incidences of anemia in the newborn. Oh and hemoglobin concentrations remain elevated for up to to 4 months after which is better for them. Stronger immune systems for baby as well I believe. 
Have a look online as there is a lot of info about it. I believe it can also be beneficial to mum as the placenta becomes smaller and is easier to deliver. I don't think we will be able to leave the clamping until pumping has naturally stopped if the section goes ahead as they worry about baby getting cold etc but we will request its left as long as is safe. Our dr said it is still ok to delay for a time though as long as there is nothing out of the ordinary going on.


----------



## pebbie1

Zfbaby sounds interesting. To be honest though, I can't even remember delivering the placenta with Marielle? I don't know how long it took or anything. How weird is that??


----------



## babyface15

crazy passion you should get all the other invitees to help :)

i'm planning on doing delayed cord clamping but I seem to be getting some push back from my drs on waiting until its finished pulsing. plus they want to have the baby really low down and not on my chest while doing it. I don't think they're up on current research so I've been doing some of my own for my next appt!
I also want to deliver the placenta with no injection, which they don't seem to like either!


----------



## CLH_X3

I have looked into delayed cord clamping ...I might do it, last time I had the injection to deliver the placenta straight away, it come 4 minutes after faith and in 1 peice (was big) felt like it kinda just come out, don't remember pushing it though...

Char - have you bought much newborn?


----------



## charbaby

pebbie1 said:


> Zfbaby sounds interesting. To be honest though, I can't even remember delivering the placenta with Marielle? I don't know how long it took or anything. How weird is that??

I can't remember delivering either of mine so I have said to other half I want to see it this time so I have told him to remind me lol!


----------



## charbaby

CLH_X3 said:


> I have looked into delayed cord clamping ...I might do it, last time I had the injection to deliver the placenta straight away, it come 4 minutes after faith and in 1 peice (was big) felt like it kinda just come out, don't remember pushing it though...
> 
> Char - have you bought much newborn?

Yeah I have got loads but will just exchange it if it's to small, not going to bother untill shes here because they don't always get there estimates correct and she could still fit in them fine :)


----------



## OmiOmen

I keep thinking I might have wasted money on newborn stuff now. We almost considered buying a couple of tiny baby stuff just in case but I am glad we didn't now. 

I have read that a good midwife feeling for the size can be a better estimate than then scans though. Not sure how true that is though.


----------



## Zfbaby

We bought newborn and a couple of tiny baby as I was I ly just 6lbs. It's all been washed and de-tagged so I won't be able to exchange anything :( oh well. Let's hope the next will be smaller. 
My pump was finally delivered earlier so I've been unpacking it. Looks super complicated, there are loads of parts. 
There's no reason why you can't have skin to skin on your tummy whilst the cord stops pumping it just takes a little longer to finishing pumping as its not helped by gravity. Think drs like to rush everything though.


----------



## charbaby

Just been on facebook and a friend has had her baby at 2am this morning weighing 8lb10 the newborn baby grows look like it only just fits! so looks like all mine are going to be to small if the consultant is right about her weight already. 

12 days <3


----------



## charbaby

Passion think it was you that said bout changing my ticker? Not going to bother just do the countdown myself lol! Think I remember us all doing a countdown for something else? just can't think what it was!


----------



## pebbie1

Exciting Char!
I slept quite good last night by changing my duvet for a sheet. I was sweating my tits off before and last night the temperature was just perfect! Am still in bed now whilst hubby is taking Marielle to the market :)


----------



## charbaby

Pebbie I have been so hot at night for a while now! It's horrible, I have all my windows open and it still doesn't do anything :(


----------



## charbaby

I been trying to find a thread on induction to have a read through peoples experiences as I have never been induced so not sure what to expect really, but I can't find one so does anyone know what it might be under? thanks in advance :)


----------



## babyface15

ugh i'm finding it so hot at night too. I keep waking up thinking the heat is on. funny you say sweating your tits off lol because I am sweating so much between my boobd at night haha! so weird

char I believe I commented on a positive induction story before I'll look it up and send you the link :)


----------



## passion4shoes

You could post and ask for people's experiences and any hints for coping. I suspect epidural will prob e high up in recommendations! 

I want to delay cord clamping and naturally deliver the placenta, but if not the injection would be fine.

Tea party for 30 people but only 6 tea cups! Mmmmmmm. Haven't thought this through!


----------



## OmiOmen

Maybe there is something about it in the labour section?

I have a friend who had a baby last night weighing 8lb10 too.


----------



## charbaby

Her name wasn't debbie was is LOL :haha:


----------



## pebbie1

I'd just post a new thread Char. And people will reply to it.
Mine is:
Pessary inserted 9.30am on wed. My waters broke 1.30am Friday (they wanted to break my waters 5pm thursday but the delivery suite was full) and my girl was born 5.20 Friday morning.
I only had gas & air. I really enjoyed it and contractions build up slowly and only got really intense after my waters broke so for me, from then is when I class it as real labour :)

Babyface it's an expression in English but yeah, I have sweaty boobs too lol!!!


----------



## Zfbaby

Morning ladies. Bit of a late start to the day for me. Dh didn't get home from work until 5am so that threw my sleep off. Oh well

So looking like we might both have no need for newborn clothes then char. Did the baby look big? I'm so curious to see what a large newborn looks like but I'd feel rude asking anyone for a picture. :haha:


----------



## charbaby

zf baby I asked her what size the baby grow was on her baby and she said it was newborn and only just fitted :/ if we have babies bigger than 8lb 10 looks like all the newborn will be to small lol. You can tell from the pic shes a chunk but ill let you know what shes like in person when I see her


----------



## charbaby

Pebbie that sounds nice and easy, even tho I am hoping for mine to be a little quicker, I am going in on Thursday and hoping to be home on the Friday. don't want to have to be away from the kids to long


----------



## Zfbaby

Only 3 days left until may!! I need this baby to stay put just 3 more days but then come early. Hope he will cooperate :) 
Yeah char I'd love to know what you though.


----------



## passion4shoes

All the older women at my work had big babies. Ranging from 10lb 13 up to 13lb!! The 13lber was a natural delivery!! She said 'I had a sizeable episiotomy' 

I bet she bloody did!! 

I think my baby is long. The distance between bum and legs sticking out is impressive.


----------



## OmiOmen

Lol, no and she is from Australia so I guessed it probably wasn't the same person.

I spent last night with an upset stomach and feel like I am going to vomit again today. The last part of the third trimester is really not very nice.

I did a size comparison shot today. So here is me pre-pregnancy and today at 35+2. DH doesn't think I can spend another 4-6 weeks getting bigger.
View attachment 605721


----------



## pebbie1

Haahahahaha Passion that's funny :)

Omi, wow, the difference is immense! It'll be interesting to see how quick your belly will go down after birth. My stomach had gone really sensitive and even the littlest smells make me start dry heaving again :(

Char, it would've been quicker for me if the bloody delivery suites weren't full


----------



## Zfbaby

My stomach isn't sensitive to smells but definitely to the touch even the lightest knock kills. Knocked a chair earlier squeezing in to the tumble dryer and yelp so loudly dh thought is gone into labour. Silly man I'd probably scream
More than that :)


----------



## pebbie1

Oh yes. Mine hurts, especially on the left lower side. Painful when they feel babies position


----------



## Zfbaby

pebbie1 said:


> Oh yes. Mine hurts, especially on the left lower side. Painful when they feel babies position

Yeah I felt so sore after being prodded by the midwife. 

Well dh has gone off to work so I can put my feet up. Very little housework to do and the lovely man from asda came and delivered all my shopping so I feel totally justified having a nap :)


----------



## pebbie1

Nice one Zfbaby! I've just scrubbed down the bathroom with bleach whilst hubby is at the football.
Then I sat down with some tea and chocolate :)


----------



## OmiOmen

I have just packed the baby hospital bag although I still need to add the cotton wool stuff. I looked through my newborn stuff and it all says 9.9 lbs or 10lbs and I am thinking he won't be over 10lbs so I am taking that size with me. I think I will pack mine next week after my consultant appointment. 

Anyone else packed their hospital bag yet?


----------



## charbaby

Ive packed mine, I put newborn and 0-3 in just incase she's too big for the newborn.


----------



## pebbie1

I've packed mine! I just need to get some pj's and big granny knickers hahahahaha


----------



## babyface15

I still need to pick up the newborn sizes, I only have 0 to 3 months right now.

my bump isn't painful but in starting to notice the weight of the baby.I had to stand for a while today and it felt like baby was sitting on an artery. it made me dizzy. anyone else get that?


----------



## Zfbaby

I've made up a ziplock bag with 1xnb and 1x0-3 to take into the theatre and then I've 3 more sets of each size in seperate bags that dh can bring in from the car. I'm tryin to be hopeful that estimated birth size is wrong an hell fit on smaller things but tbh I doubt it. 
I'm starting to get nervous about meeting lo now. I wish I knew what he looked like already. They gave us a picture at the scan and it makes him look like homer Simpson. :(


----------



## OmiOmen

Lol. Don't worry they never look much like scan photos! 

We just got the few bits we saved from DS1 out to sort though and we also found some maternity clothes which are bigger than I have now which is good since I have outgrown the size I bought not long ago.


----------



## CLH_X3

Iv asked my oh to go in the Attic and get my bag down ... Haha ... Not sure he will tho lazy git he is sometimes! We're guna watch a film tonight and he's got football final tomorrow so he will be playing an then going to the pub after I expect to celebrate or drown there sorrows! Lol ..


----------



## pebbie1

Hahahaha men and their football!
Yuk I'm really struggling to keep my food down :(
So I'm collapsed on the sofa ready to watch The Voice in a minute


----------



## Zfbaby

I think looking at the photo he has my shaped head,dhs nose, my lips and dhs chin. 
Feels like he's really pushing into my hips now they feel full and tight. Think he has big shoulders?!


----------



## Zfbaby

I'm watching it too!! :)


----------



## Zfbaby

First guy was good I wasn't keen on the second kiddie with the geek t-shirt.


----------



## pebbie1

Hahahahaha no I wasn't either! Thought nobody was going to turn round. The last girl was ok though.


----------



## OmiOmen

I am struggling with throwing up too. I have a little bucket I am taking everywhere with me. I literally just threw up a bit while typing. :sick: Since yesterday my stomach has been really upset. I am debating on if I should bother with dinner or not or just have a bit of toast or something. I have loads of BH's tonight but I did quite a bit of sorting stuff out and a little bit of cleaning earlier so I think that set them off. I just can't believe I have weeks left of feeling so rubbish.

We watched Britons got talent and then turned over to the voice once it was done so we missed the start.


----------



## pebbie1

It's mad Omi. My daughter had a tiny bit of snot on her face this afternoon in the park so I wiped it off with the sleeve of my vest as I didn't have wipes and I threw up!!!!! So embarrassing and I've done it lots and never had this. My husband then had to open my vest so I could take it off as I was paranoid I would be able to feel something on my hand which would make me throw up again. Ugh.... I've got quite bad period pains as well. You?


----------



## OmiOmen

I have had cramps today and BH's with them recently but I seem to get them the more I do and I have done a bit today. Just googled vomiting and diarrhoea in the third trimester and it says it is most likely the start of labour or pre-eclampsia so I'm going to check my BP now. I am guessing it will be nothing though.


----------



## pebbie1

Did you check your bp?


----------



## Zfbaby

I've been looking up signs for labour too :haha: I've been ticking them off as I get them lol :)


----------



## OmiOmen

It is high for me but still very normal. I am normally low normal and it is mid normal so I'm not too worried about it now. Will try a dip stick later probably just to be sure. I decided to eat and now am throwing up more. I guess MS could have come back?


----------



## Zfbaby

Oh that sucks about the sickness but good news about your bp.
I've just had dinner and baby is going mental, he's kicking me so much it's making me feel sick. I hate to waste a good meal though so think I'll be ok ;)


----------



## babyface15

oh my you poor girls getting sick like that :( you know if you weren't uncomfortable enough already!!! :hugs:


----------



## CLH_X3

Is anyone else taking pregaday iron supplement ?


----------



## Zfbaby

Oh my where has the time gone? Just looked at the calendar, my mil will be here in 5 days!!!!


----------



## passion4shoes

Do you get on well zf?

How strange that you are all feeling unwell.

I had a taste of bay engaging today. Dear god it was soooo uncomfortable. Seriously struggled to walk. I really need to get stuff sorted before bubs fully engages.

Just sitting down after preparing for materni-tea party tomorrow. Still got a few things to do in the morning. Will post a pic of my sitting room tomorrow x


----------



## babyface15

I don't know what to expect when baby engages, I def don't think it has!

did you get any help passion? I can't wait to see some pics :)


----------



## babyface15

clh we don't have that brand here. I do take an iron pill every now and again when I feel I need a top up


----------



## OmiOmen

I'm not taking iron tablets, I just had a blood test and am not sure what the results for that one were but the two before were fine.

Odd that you talk about the baby engaging because I think that happened last night and that maybe the movement of it was what set my BH off. I'm not really sure though since it never happened last time. My bump feels a lot more heavy and I am getting pressure down below now. My bump has changed shape and size now too. I keep feeling pains and sore in my lady area too.


----------



## Zfbaby

Passion- yeah we get on really well and she's an amazing cook so I'm looking forward to that :) just can't believe how close it's getting. It feels like yesterday that we were in 1st tri and now our baby will be here in just over a fortnight. :)


----------



## CLH_X3

Yesterday a women I work with now and again, said how am I feeling as it looks like my bump has dropped ....

I think the baby has gone lower down though an maybe started engaging as iv been having some shooting pains down there and it was hurting while I was walking aswel


----------



## Zfbaby

The shooting pains are horrible they really made me jump. I haven't had any for a few days though so I think they subside after lo is settled. Does your bump suddenly look like its hanging? Mine looks like its about to slide off and hit the floor is so low.


----------



## pebbie1

Mines gone down too. I notice as I can't see my belly button anymore as its somewhere towards the bottom of the bump :)


----------



## Zfbaby

Yeah I had to use a mirror to find mine as i couldn't feel it anymore. It's still an innie but the worlds smallest slit ever like its not there anymore


----------



## pebbie1

I've got this massive outie! Hahahahaha. Had that the first time round as well so I wasn't surprised.


----------



## charbaby

I don't know how my belly button has not popped out yet! It's totally flat.
I had some really bad pressure/ cramps last night was thinking maybe something was going to happen but it all went away after a few hours, was thinking maybe it was baby finishing off engaging. Had a rubbish night sleep, just ache all over and it's such an effort to turn over! had to go to wee 4 times last night talk about annoying!

11 days to go <3 x


----------



## Zfbaby

Wow 11 days! I've got 17 until c-section. Really hope something happens sooner but he's quite a lazy baby so I think he's happy there. You must be so excited. Soon it'll be single digits!!!!!!


----------



## charbaby

I can't wait :) It's nice to actually have a date that I know she is going to be here, where as with a due date I knew I could have gone 2 weeks over. Last night and the night before I had a few lumps of thick green snotty looking discharge which I can only think it's the plug slowly coming away so hopefully I have her before induction would much rather go in naturally x


----------



## Zfbaby

I know what you mean, it's nice to know the end is firmly in sight although I would have been happy to go two weeks over and have the extra time as well. I'm out for the day with dh and hoping that maybe that lots of walking will move things along faster. I've had loads of thick cm yesterday I had a chunk of plug go ages ago so I'm pretty sure is recognise it if I lost some again and I haven't :( better get bouncing again. 
There's a lady at work that swears by pineapple anyone know if it's true and brings on labour.


----------



## babyface15

ooh how exciting!! I am starting to think maybe char will be first :)

how are you doing pebbie?

my belly button has pretty much disappeared, it looks so odd!!

i'm having no signs at all. I bet that I'll be one of those who looses their plug and engages while in labor.


----------



## pebbie1

I'm ok babyface. Just finished scrubbing the kitchen floor hahaha!
I never lost my plug with my daughter. Must've come out during labour as I've never seen it!

Zfbaby the thing with the pineapple could be true but you'd have to eat about 8 pineapples in one go to have a slight chance of it doing anything. I'd say the best way to get things going is keeping active. Walk and bounce :)


----------



## charbaby

I ate a whole pineapple when over due with first and didn't do anything for me but I didn't mind because I love pineapple! :)


----------



## Zfbaby

Pineapple hurts my tongue if I eat too much so think I'll stay away.
God I love tk maxx. Just bought an Aden and anais sleep bag for £5 sealed in the box. Online it's £42!!! Also got some muslins and the only place online I could find them would have cost £60 with shipping. Also did a good deed and helped a lady who is 29wks with her first as she was getting super stressed because she had no idea what anything was so dh and I helped her pick some bits out. She had chossen a super thick furry blanket to wrap up baby in a hospital. It would have boiled her lo :( she then followed us around the shop asking uestikns about everything she picked up. I'm so glad I've had this forum or I'd be in her boat too. :)


----------



## passion4shoes

Ah bless! Check you out zf - experienced pregnant lady!

I want to go to tkmaxx - someone said they have cheap babaslings.

God I am knackered. Materni-tea party was fab. Really good fun and lots of cakes! Bless my friends for getting the baby lovely gifts. Wayyyy too much sugar! My OH disappeared to the pub as the house was full of women but is now passed out drunk on the living room floor lol! X


----------



## Zfbaby

They had quite a few slings at the one I went to and bebe au lait (sp?) nursing covers. I was tempted to buy one but made one instead. 
I love tk maxx and would have bought loads more but they had very very little boy or neutral things it was all pinks at mine :(

Glad you ha a good time. Did you take any photos? 
Sounds like dh had a good time too lol


----------



## charbaby

We have a TKmax in Cheltenham but it is no where near as big as the one in Bristol! I much prefer there store, even tho we are ment to be making our one larger at some point this year. I was hoping the new H n M store would be open before baby arrives but It's not going to be open till June/July now as they are a bit behind I love the baby clothes they do. 

Baby shower today at 12! Really excited about that seems like it's took forever to get here. I will upload the pics this afternoon. 

10 days till induction super excited!! Had rubbish sleep again with my hips :( been 3 nights in a row now they are just so achy at night plus got up for a wee 3 times :/ can't wait till this is all over I defo won't be having anymore babies 3 is defo enough for us! x


----------



## pebbie1

It's horrid to sleep now isn't it Char. It feels like the hips start to ache quicker as well so more rolling over!
So I had breakfast yesterday morning and chipped my bloody tooth!!!! I had a rootcanal done on it ages ago but never got a crown as they're so expensive. Wonder I I can get one for free now seen as I'm pregnant and you get free Nhs dental treatment?


----------



## pebbie1

Can anyone remember when the last time was we measured bumps? I did 2 weeks to grow 1 inch and I was 47inches last time we measured and I'm not still 47inches. Having a growth scan tomorrow so see what that says.


----------



## babyface15

oh wow! I wish we had all these stores that you guys have. I actually have been having a hard time finding a few newborn sized sleep suits :S

happy shower day char can't wait to see some pics!!

passion glad to hear the party went well :)

Pebbie so sorry about your tooth, i'm not quite sure when we measured last.

i'm full term today :happydance:


----------



## passion4shoes

Can you believe I didn't take any pics! My friend took a couple. I wish I had taken some when we were playing guess the baby food. We had to sniff nappies and guess the food it was gross!

Have fun today char. 

I have chipped a tooth too pebbie. Need to go to the dentist before bubs arrives.


----------



## pebbie1

It's so annoying isn't it Passion. I got an appointment this afternoon. The receptionist asked: when are you due? So I said: in 3 weeks. She went: ow......
Hahahahaha plus if baby hasn't grown when they do the scan tomorrow I'm going to be induced so I need it sorted ASAP hahahahah! I've just got 1 sharp edge which keeps cutting the inside of my cheek


----------



## pebbie1

Hope you're having a great baby shower Char! X


----------



## babyface15

ouchie pebbie how'd you do that anyway? will you get the cost covered?


----------



## Zfbaby

Ouch hope you get it sorted quickly, I'm petrified of the dentist so I don't envy you. 

I seem to be super hungry today and feeling less than motivated . I've got a huge list of jobs to get done before mil gets here and I'm finding it hard to do any of them. All I want to do is eat :(


----------



## charbaby

Baby shower was great :) here's some pics x
 



Attached Files:







baby shower 1.jpg
File size: 29.9 KB
Views: 3









baby shower 2.jpg
File size: 34.5 KB
Views: 2









baby shower 3.jpg
File size: 40.3 KB
Views: 2









baby shower 4.jpg
File size: 40.3 KB
Views: 3









baby shower 5.jpg
File size: 38.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## charbaby

and some more x
 



Attached Files:







baby shower 6.jpg
File size: 29.4 KB
Views: 1









baby shower 7.jpg
File size: 41.7 KB
Views: 3









baby shower 8.jpg
File size: 37.4 KB
Views: 3









baby-shower.jpg
File size: 42.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## pebbie1

Awwwwww lovely Char! That looks so nice (especially the food yummy hahahah)

Just got back from the dentist. They just put a cap over it now so it feels like the tooth is whole again :)
After the baby is born I'm going back and then they are going to fit a crown. I never had one done as they're so expensive so I'm actually quite happy my tooth broke now as I'll get the crown for free!

Babyface here in the uk you get free dental treatment and free doctors prescriptions when your pregnant and then until a year after your baby was due. So mine goes till the 20th May 2014. So yep, I'm getting all the work that needs doing for free


----------



## pebbie1

Oh and babyface I was just eating cereal for breakfast and all of a sudden I noticed sharp edges on my tooth and that was it! Half of it gone! Lol


----------



## charbaby

Pebbie I went to the dentist and had a filling when I was about 4 months pregnant :) good to make use of the free dental treatment cus it's so bloody expensive x


----------



## babyface15

Shower looks amazing char! The food looks so yummy and I especially like the little cakes :) I'm glad it all went off well

Pebbie, that's crazy I wonder if you bit into something in the cereal.
It's good they have that plan for maternity though. I have to keep paying into my private insurance for things like dental, eyecare and massage while on mat leave.


----------



## babyface15

char is that a change pad? Very cute!!


----------



## charbaby

Yeah it's a changing mat my friend has the same one for her little girl I said before how much I loved it so she got me one x


----------



## OmiOmen

Great photos, Char. The cupcakes look really great.

Pebbie, I am glad they are fixing it enough to be comfortable until after the birth. I really want to get to the dentist after the birth since it is free. Also I hope that the growth scan goes well.


----------



## pebbie1

Thanks Omi. I wonder how things will go tomorrow. Bp has been up again, even though I take Labetalol 3x a day and now Adalat which I got extra last week and I have a banging headache.


----------



## OmiOmen

Well at 37 weeks I guess if they are worried they won't be much stopping an induction. Did you have an epidural last time? They tend to do it with pre-eclampsia to keep the BP down.


----------



## pebbie1

No I just had gas&air. It all went pretty quick so I don't think there was any time for it. I didn't mind though as gas&air was fine


----------



## OmiOmen

My hospital seems to put anyone with pre-eclampsia right onto an epidural. My consultant wanted me to have one seemingly just in case I got it again. I am going to have to argue about everything when I see him next week.


----------



## pebbie1

Oh dear that's not good :(
I'm seeing a different doctor every time I go to the hospital which is really annoying. I'm under the care of 1 consultant which I've not seen once this pregnancy. But she has a clinic and seems to have a whole lot of doctors doing her clinic so I've been havin someone else every time. Lets see who I'll have tomorrow!


----------



## OmiOmen

I hope I see someone different this time. The last one did not seem very pro-VBAC and was giving bad information that I know was inaccurate scaremongering.


----------



## babyface15

good luck at the scan let us know how it goes!

that's too bad your Dr is pushing interventions you don't want omni. I have my appt on Wednesday to make my argument for a natural third stage. I think i'm going to have a hard time with it :S


----------



## passion4shoes

At least with different doctors you should find one who s compatible with your wishes. Although I thought the point of consultant care was consistency. 

Did bubs gets totally spoilt char? I am now sorted for loathes for th first 3 months. All lovely gender neutral. And my very good friends bought stuff or my hospital bag, so now I just be to pack it. Finally going to start on th nursery tomorrow.

It is nearly 4am here- I have Been wide awake since 2, this is very unusual for me. Any others struggling to sleep?

God luck with the scan pebbie x


----------



## charbaby

Passion I had loads of newborn clothes! but luckily they all put receipts in so I can exchange if to small. 

Pebbie good luck with scan, is it today? 

9 Days to go <3 x


----------



## pebbie1

Passion, yeah but if one doctor says one thing and the next one says something different the week after I have to try and convince them what the other said. Plus I have to tell them again every week what's been going. On last pregnancy and this time around!

Char, yeah my scan is today at 2.40. Hubby told me to take my hospital bag just in case hahahahaha


----------



## charbaby

Hope all goes well x


----------



## Zfbaby

Yes really struggling to sleep here too! Doesn't help that dh falls asleep so quickly and is a really loud snorer! Getting ready for my Mw appt now. Not sure but guessing this may be my last one before bubs is here??! 
2 more days until mil is here :) just going to get a few bits done today and then chill out in the sunshine.


----------



## pebbie1

Oh it probably will be Zfbaby! Enjoy it! How exciting your mil is nearly there. It's all happening now :)


----------



## Zfbaby

Oh my god I'm measuring 43 weeks!!!! 5 weeks ahead :cry: there's no talk about bringing him any earlier so I'm still set for c-section in 2 weeks. We're going to end up in the national papers :cry:


----------



## Zfbaby

Yes really struggling to sleep here too! Doesn't help that dh falls asleep so quickly and is a really loud snorer! Getting ready for my Mw appt now. Not sure but guessing this may be my last one before bubs is here??! 
2 more days until mil is here :) just going to get a few bits done today and then chill out in the sunshine.


----------



## babyface15

I am having such a hard time finding gender neutral newborn clothes!! Right now I only have 0-3 months (8-12 lbs) so I wanted a few in the smaller sizes too :S I wonder if I still have time to order some online

My sleep has been alright passion since I moved hubs out to the spare room :) I am the snorer these days apparently. 

GL Pebbie, let us know how it goes!

Zfbaby it'll be ok! They could be off and besides Baby doesn't have much more time left to cook. xoxo Did you ask about if it was a concern?


----------



## charbaby

Zfbaby said:


> Oh my god I'm measuring 43 weeks!!!! 5 weeks ahead :cry: there's no talk about bringing him any earlier so I'm still set for c-section in 2 weeks. We're going to end up in the national papers :cry:

See this is wat I don't understand about different areas. My consultant and midwife thought it was a big deal that I was 5 weeks over thats y they booked me in for induction x


----------



## Zfbaby

I thought maybe that would happen but she didn't seem bothered, she laughed that I still had plenty of room and time to grow more. I don't know what to do. Should I ask for a second opinion and if so who from?? I'm just so confused. I've heard so many people say they were delivered early because of size and yet I'm left for another 2 weeks? Surely that means I could be measuring even bigger by the time the day gets here?


----------



## babyface15

hmm how odd! can't hurt to get a second opinion. i'm not sure how things work in the UK but could you make an appt with your family Dr?


----------



## purple01

Hi Ladies! Im booked in for c-section on 13th May and im counting down the days now, very excited! :) x


----------



## charbaby

Zfbaby said:


> I thought maybe that would happen but she didn't seem bothered, she laughed that I still had plenty of room and time to grow more. I don't know what to do. Should I ask for a second opinion and if so who from?? I'm just so confused. I've heard so many people say they were delivered early because of size and yet I'm left for another 2 weeks? Surely that means I could be measuring even bigger by the time the day gets here?

I would mention that you know a pregnant lady in same position and she has been booked in for induction two weeks early because she's 5 weeks ahead


----------



## pebbie1

purple01 said:


> Hi Ladies! Im booked in for c-section on 13th May and im counting down the days now, very excited! :) x

Oh wow! Not long to go now! How exciting :)


----------



## pebbie1

Zfbaby I'd try with your GP or maybe call triage in hospital. They are great with advice and they're not just there to call when you're in labour. But I'd defo check it out hun x


----------



## passion4shoes

Hey purple. You haven't got a big baby too? We seem to grow them big on this thread!


----------



## charbaby

purple01 said:


> Hi Ladies! Im booked in for c-section on 13th May and im counting down the days now, very excited! :) x

Hiya good luck. How come your going early?


----------



## purple01

passion4shoes said:


> Hey purple. You haven't got a big baby too? We seem to grow them big on this thread!

No not a big baby, I had a section with my son (due to heart prob he had) & although this baby is fine I decided on a section this time too-after all that happened with my son (he is fine now btw) I decided I just want this baby out as quick as possible! x


----------



## Zfbaby

How exciting purple, soon there will be lots of babies on this thread :) 

Mw also said I was 3/5 engaged. That's pretty good right? Most of his head is sitting low in pelvis? Does that mean he could come early? 
Pebbie- I'm not sure what triage is? :blush: is that just the labour ward?


----------



## babyface15

congratulations purple!! How exciting!! I'm so excited to think who will be the first birth story. 

I don't think my baby has dropped my bump looks kinda high to me, what do you guys think?
https://i1308.photobucket.com/albums/s601/susk9/37-1_zps20073b34.jpg


----------



## Zfbaby

Mine looks more hangy than yours like its slipping off and it starts really low down. Not an expert but I'd say you were still quite high.


----------



## Zfbaby

Mine looks more hangy than yours like its slipping off and it starts really low down. Not an expert but I'd say you were still quite high.


----------



## OmiOmen

The bottom part of mine in overhanging and I feel like his head is going to pop out at any moment.

I think there will be a few birth stories in the next two weeks. I am sure I will be last or close behind.


----------



## Zfbaby

Urgh my day just keeps getting better. I just said to dh that it seems the most effective way to induce labour is sex and his answer?! Well we've got nothing better to do tomorrow!!!!!!! :(


----------



## pebbie1

Zfbaby hahahahah that's men for you hahahah. Yes, triage is the labour ward. They call it triage here.

So I just got back from the hospital. Baby is growing fine and still spot on with growing (around the 50th percentile). Bp however is still borderline so I need to go to antenatal daycare on Thursday for another blood pressure profile and then back to the clinic next week Tuesday where I'm going to have a sweep. I hope it'll work!! Anyone had one before and do they hurt? If the sweep doesn't work I'm going to be induced.
I'm excited stuff is going to start next week!! :)


----------



## charbaby

Oooh exciting Pebbie! What day will you be induced?


----------



## pebbie1

It depends on what my blood pressure profile is going to show Thursday.


----------



## charbaby

I wonder if it will be before Thursday next week! :) you might well be the first x


----------



## pebbie1

Hahahaha I'm not sure how long they normally wait after a sweep or what happens. But if my bp stays borderline or high they'll induce me quicker. I'm so excited that dates and stuff keep coming in for more of us! It's all kicking off hahahababa


----------



## babyface15

so exciting!!! I wish I knew when baby was coming too :D
I guess it'll have to be sometime soon. I hope I don't get an intern again at my appt tomorrow, I'd like the Dr to tell me how much I'm engaged. Do they check that by feeling?


----------



## Zfbaby

Yeah they just feel around by your pelvis. Sometimes they make me breathe in and out deeply so they can get a really good feel of baby's head. 
Does this make sense, it does in my head...the bigger the baby the bigger the hole they have to make to get him out or do they just squeeze him out? Would this lead to more risks?


----------



## pebbie1

I think the hole is the same? Where is the baby bigger, as it could be tall as well. But they do sort of squeeze them out :)


----------



## Zfbaby

His head and tummy are big he's not that tall his legs are on the average scale. Both dh and I are shorties. 
I just want him here now I'm impatient. I finished all of my jobs. :) the house is now as organised and clean as it can be. And the new flooring has finally been sorted and arranged. Won't be fitted until after lo is here but not by much. Going to spend the day in the garden tomorrow tidying up after the winter and then mil arrives on Thursday evening. maybe I can kick start things whilst gardening.


----------



## pebbie1

Always worth a try to kick start things. I just don't get why they won't just induce you at 38 weeks when baby is not too big yet, instead of waiting till your 40 weeks and perform major surgery? 
I'd definitely try and fight that decision.

I seriously can't wait till baby is here either! I just want to know if its a boy or a girl and I want to cuddle it so badly!!!! :)


----------



## Zfbaby

Yeah Im going to sleep on things and maybe phone tomorrow. If they do decide to bring him early it would still be a c-section so not sure if that's why. Think they said something at the hospital about a 39 week cut off point. Think unless it's an emergency they won't do them before 39 weeks. Size maybe isn't really an emergency I guess.


----------



## charbaby

Morning Ladies we are in the Month of May :) It's finally here!!
I am getting very nervous about how this induction is going to go! 8 days <3 x


----------



## charbaby

Just noticed I have made it to a water melon too! :)


----------



## pebbie1

Woohooooo this is our month ladies! 
Finally in may and finally watermelons hahahaha :)


----------



## pebbie1

Zfbaby so if you'd go into natural labour, would they do an emergency c-section?


----------



## Zfbaby

pebbie1 said:


> Zfbaby so if you'd go into natural labour, would they do an emergency c-section?

Yep. That's what they told us at the hospital. I'm seriously ready to see this baby on the outside! 
I've been so nervous about the c-section since it was firmly booked that I was starting to think I wanted to cancel but after speaking with Mw yesterday I know it's the safest thing to do an the right option do now I want to go into labour sooner so it can happen now and not in 2 weeks!


----------



## babyface15

Yes I know just noticed the watermelon too :)
I went for indian food, extra spicy last night. But had no signs at all. I guess the baby will come when it's good and ready
Did they give you an estimate of baby's weight zfbaby?


----------



## Zfbaby

They said 10-11lb!! But that was last week so not sure if that would be revised after yesterday's measurements. I can't imagine it would go any higher though. There's no way there's enough room for a 12lb baby in here. I'm hoping with how off the scans etc can be for 9-10lbs so slightly smaller than his daddy. fingers crossed. What would be great would be if he came out like me (6lb) and surprised us all but I doubt it
:(


----------



## babyface15

aw no I doubt it, I'm sure baby is a nice reasonable size :) At least you know you won't have to push him out.


----------



## CLH_X3

Hi all, I haven't posted in couple days... 

Looks like we're have some babies soon, I'm now measuring on target... 
I asked if I was 'engaged' at all and the midwife said they don't bother checking with second babies!!!! Next app is at 38 weeks


----------



## Zfbaby

I guess that's because they can become engaged so late clh?? 
I'm not the only ftm on here am I? My brain has died today. 
Well my list of jobs that I thought were all finished grew between last night and this morning so dh is taking care of the garden whilst I do some more indoors. Mil is due to arrive late tomorrow evening although not quite sure when. Dh forgot to ask what time their ferry was due in! Hopefully I can spend the time whilst dh is at work finishing things I can't do when he's here as he gets in the way.


----------



## NatalieBelle

3 cm dilated and 50% effaced as of yesterday. Began passing watery mucus plug this morning.


----------



## Zfbaby

So I just had a phone call from a lady saying she was a family health visited and she's coming to our house to meet us on Friday. I've never heard of this. What do they do and why do they come? But thrown by it really I thought once the baby was born you went to the midwife a couple of times and that was it. Why have I never heard of home visits? Midwife has never mentioned it before.


----------



## pebbie1

NatalieBelle said:


> 3 cm dilated and 50% effaced as of yesterday. Began passing watery mucus plug this morning.

How exciting!!!!! I wonder if I'm dilated when they'll check on Tuesday. Have you got any contractions or anything?

Zfbaby it'll be your health visitor. She just comes round for a chat to see if you're ready for the birth an if you have any questions. The health visitor I had was really nice and we just chatted away hahahaha


----------



## NatalieBelle

Yea I've been getting the menstrual like cramps for about a week now and back aches. Its hard for me to track my contractions because I rarely ever notice them D: I'm wondering if I'm going to be someone that has to just rely on the passing of bodily fluids to know where I'm at or if I will just have to sit and stare and prod at my belly for a whole day. Hopefully when its real I will start to feel them.


----------



## pebbie1

How exciting!!! Hope things kick off soon for you :)


----------



## OmiOmen

Zfbaby, some areas the health visitor comes before the birth and in others it is after.

I does seem like the next few weeks will be busy on here. At this rate I will not be in labour until the start of next month!

I had my consultant appointment today and saw a different consultant who spent less than a minute saying if I still wanted a VBAC I was good to go and I had to come in and talk about induction at 40+5 if nothing has happened by then. So it looks like I am not going to have to argue my case about things at all. My scan notes say the estimated weight is 6lbs 7oz, which seems fairly big for almost 36 weeks but nothing was mentioned about that. I think the notes suggest he is not engaged too but they confirmed he is head down. So a pretty good appointment.


----------



## charbaby

Oh wow 3cm dilated looks like you might be the first to have baby, I have been losing mucus plug since Friday and it's getting more and more everyday, wish I knew if I was dilating or not I won't know until I go in to be induced next Thursday.


----------



## OmiOmen

Wow. There is loads going on here now! It seems like so far away for me now. But I do have my hospital bags packed as of today.


----------



## pebbie1

Well done Omi! It all can change from one day to the other. I'm very glad to hear you saw a different consultant and that they said you can go ahead with the VBAC! :)


----------



## OmiOmen

The appointment took a minute, two at the most, and I just feel so much better after it. I know I could still go overdue and even with a VBAC it could end in an EMCS but I feel like I am able to attempt a VBAC and after he 20 week scan I felt so deflated about it all. :happydance: It all seems a bit crazy that last time I was high risk early on and everything was so intense and this time things are progressing well so far. I just wish I didn't have so long to wait now. :haha:


----------



## babyface15

wow Natalie you're almost there!!

omni great that you're appt went well and baby is still head down.

I had my appt today, the Dr said baby is still head down and is engaged!! she said next week I can start thinking of having a sweep. have any of you guys had a sweep with pat pregnancies? do you recommend it if so? xx


----------



## Zfbaby

Rubbish night sleep could not get comfy at all. Thinking I might just get up now and call it quits. What does everyone have planned for today?


----------



## Zfbaby

Why does my ticker say 38+1 and not 38+2?! Curious?


----------



## pebbie1

I see 38+2.
Rubbish night sleep here too and wide awake and my tummy is rumbling!! Crazy

Omi, that's so rubbish that the other consultant was talking nonsense but made you worry and feel like that since 20 weeks. They should know better than that!

Babyface great stuff that baby is engaged! I have no idea about the sweeps. I'm about to have my first one Tuesday and have no idea what to expect. From what I've read they work the best if you're already dilated a bit. But I have no idea if I am. Fingers crossed :)


----------



## charbaby

Bbayface I haven't had a sweep before but I would defo give it a try they won't do it in my town untill you get to your due date but I imagine I will prob get one when they try the induction.
1 week today <3


----------



## pebbie1

I didn't have one with my induction Char. When they do a sweep it releases prostaglandins which could start labour. When I had my induction I got a pessary which is covered in prostaglandins and that works more effective than a sweep. I've heard that sometimes they try a sweep a week or so before induction to see if they can start things naturally. X


----------



## passion4shoes

We don't get them here until past our due date either. I am quite happy to wait. Still washing and cleaning the house. Seems pointless - as soon as one room is done it needs doing again. Hanging up the baby clothes is sooooo cute. 

Everything finally seems to be clicking into place with regard to our labours. My mw came out yesterday with my home birthing box. Got the home birth group tonight to ask where my pool is! OH hates going - he feels like he is in a room of chanting Mother Earth hippies. Next pregnancy I am taking him to some hypno birthing classes.

Gorgeous bump baby. Mine is the same. Not engaged yet. Mw said to start using the birthing ball.


----------



## babyface15

Thanks ladies! I was surprised she mentioned it so early. I would be worried my waters might accidentally break and then I'd be induced (though I'm not sure this is a risk or not). But the thought of speeding things along is very appealing to me right now :haha:

Pebbie, let me know how your sweep goes if you can!!

Exciting that your birth preparations are going well Passion! I know about the cleaning it's mostly all day to day stuff. But a few of my close girlfriends came over today and helped me organize the cupboards to prepare for our dishwasher and they went mad!! Cleaned the fridge, the living room, the dining room, the bathroom, vacuumed. :cloud9: love them so much!!!


----------



## Zfbaby

Wow I could do with some helpers like that babyface!


----------



## pebbie1

Same here! Wish I had a cleaning brigade come round.
So I had bp monitoring today. It's still high but I also had a few contractions. I've been having a few since last night which are quite painful but not even close to being regular. The midwife said they might see me sooner than Tuesday! Wishful thinking hahahaha. So I got a birthing ball today an sat bouncing on it this afternoon but when I got off it I got really sharp pains inside. I still feel them now when I walk around. Anyone else got these pains during/after bouncing?


----------



## Zfbaby

I've has some shooting pains down there after bouncing pebbie and sometimes they hang around. I've just figured its my cervix getting a work out :haha:


----------



## CLH_X3

Just read ur comments about birth balls so iv plonked myself on mine! Ha !! X


----------



## babyface15

I know they are so amazing!!
i'm going to bounce a little now too :)

we just set up the crib :cloud9: it feels so great to have that done. its so big though, I almost feel bad putting the tiny baby in there haha


----------



## charbaby

6 days to go <3


----------



## pebbie1

Hahahahaha get bouncing girls!
So I really want this sweep to work so I've used epo last night. Didn't feel anything but having period pains this morning. Wonder if it starts to work.
Think my husband is desperate too as I was snoring like crazy last night apparently lol. Feel a bit bad though


----------



## passion4shoes

Char that seems to be flying!

God love your friends baby. They obviously have the nesting thing going on! You should ask them or a meal for the freezer when they ask do you need any more help.


----------



## passion4shoes

Pebbie - what about clary sage oil? Failing that doggy style....!


----------



## pebbie1

Hahahaahah yeah have that scheduled in for Tuesday after the sweep lol!!!


----------



## babyface15

yes passion that's a great idea!!
wow char i think you'll be the first!!! :)
I know its a little late but I think I'll give epo a try. do you use the tablet or just the oil pebbie and how do you go about doing it?


----------



## pebbie1

I'm doing the insert the gel caps. So I inserted 2x 1000mg tablets last night. I've been having slight period pains today and had a LOT of watery discharge which got a bit thicker with blood in it just now so I think my plug might be going :) It was the first time I've used epo too but I read that if you're body is ready it'll work pretty quick. Give it a go I'd say! X


----------



## pebbie1

Oh and I also went for a long walk and have been bouncing on the ball a lot


----------



## OmiOmen

There is a lot going on around here at the moment! I'm not even full term for another week. 

I'm not really going to be trying anything to bring on labour but I hope it happens naturally before the induction/c-section talk I have booked.


----------



## CLH_X3

Seems like a couple of you will have baby's here very soon!


----------



## Zfbaby

Feels like my baby is ages away. I've been bouncing but anything promising looks like it has stopped. 
Mil arrived late last night. It's nice to have people here to chat to.
Pelvic tilts on the ball are meant to be good for opening things up and I notice changes down there when I do little circles. 
How are people getting on with swelling? My feet are so full and tight and last night my knees were so swollen that I woke up and couldn't unbend my leg :( 
Health visitor came today it went fine she asked lots of questions and was happy with all our answers it seemed so she said she'll pop back after baby is here. 
Char- super jealous x


----------



## passion4shoes

I have had no swelling at all. 

Where did you get the epo capsule things? What are they meant to do? Soften the cervix? Once I get to 40 weeks I will be bang on all that.

I am soooo tired, want to have a nap but feel guilty as it s so sunny!


----------



## CLH_X3

Il be givibg birth near/after my due date so il hang in here! ... 

What's pelvic tilts? 

Doing a car boot sale to get rid of loads junk and then il be forcing my oh to get up in the attic so I can pack my bag!!!


----------



## Zfbaby

Sit on the ball and rock your bum backwards and then tuck it forwards so your rocking your pelvis. Helps strengthen all the core muscles used for pushing and opens up the pelvis. My physio recommended them to me.


----------



## babyface15

great that MIL is here zfbaby. I've had no swelling either thankfully!

pelvic tilts are just when you rock your pelvis back and forth. think about moving your tailbone forward and back!

I still haven't packed my bags either :haha: but I have all the bits for it so it's not a big deal. 

I went to a funeral today and was asked by just about everyone about the baby... it was so crazy to say to them that I'm due in just over 2 weeks!


----------



## pebbie1

Passion, yes they help to soften the cervix. I really want to be dilated a bit on Tuesday when I have my sweep as otherwise it'll be induction and I really want to know what it's like to start labour at home and relax in my own environment.
I got the capsules at Boots.


----------



## charbaby

Pebbie I am happy about getting induced because I don't want her to get much bigger but on the other hand I would rather go in naturally because I know I can handle that not really sure what this induction is going to be like so really nervous about it all x


----------



## passion4shoes

Sorry about the funeral baby. 

CLH we are doing a car boot too. So bloody early - half seven on Sunday morning!! Eek.

At least you get to experience something new char. Variety of labours! (Trying to put a positive spin on it!)


----------



## pebbie1

I really wouldn't mind being induced again Char as the whole experience was a very good one. Think I'm just curious to know what it's like to go into labour at home :)
I won't be disappointed though if I'm being induced again. At least I know what that's like


----------



## CLH_X3

How's everyone's weight gain going ? 
Have you gained much more char ? As the last time I asked think we gained exactly the same which was 2lbs off 2st ... 
Bet u have all your bags packed now! 

The boot sale I was doing was one that starts at 11am today! But it's pissing down!


----------



## charbaby

CLH_X3 said:


> How's everyone's weight gain going ?
> Have you gained much more char ? As the last time I asked think we gained exactly the same which was 2lbs off 2st ...
> Bet u have all your bags packed now!
> 
> The boot sale I was doing was one that starts at 11am today! But it's pissing down!

I'm 6lb off 3 stone gain now! Yeah everything is packed and ready for Thursday (or sooner if it happens) doubt that tho. 

I also measured round my belly yesterday and I am now at 49 inches what about everyone else x


----------



## charbaby

5 days <3


----------



## OmiOmen

I don't weight myself but know I have put a bit on, I have gone up 3 maternity sizes!

It is so soon for a few of you now!

DS1 is 3 today. He wanted his baby brother here but now he has his toys he seems to have forgotten about that. Although last night I was getting woken up by some really odd pains I have never had before and thought he might get his wish but thankfully they only lasted a few hours.


----------



## charbaby

Happy birthday to ds1 omi :)
My mum had my brother on my sisters 2nd birthday x


----------



## CLH_X3

Happy birthday to ds1 omi ... 
Have a good day! 

I'm 1.5lbs off 2 stone still, which means iv gained half a lb since 27 weeks... 

I'm at 44 inches across ....


----------



## babyface15

I had gained almost 4 lbs in a week according to my weigh in this Wednesday. now i'm up 41!! I better not gain that much next week or i'm gonna be huge!!!!

that's great your induction went so well pebbie, I hope yours is just as good char.

happy birthday to your little boy omni. do you have any plans?

getting my hair done today and a few pics taken tomorrow with dh.. she'll finish the photo package with newborn shots once baby is here :)


----------



## OmiOmen

He was playing so far and now we are about to surprise his grandma at work. She works in a doll house shop and he got 3 doll houses today so I think he may spend some of his birthday money. 

I have had odd pains for about 12 hours now. They were more painful and regular (every 15 minutes) while I was laying down though. I am guessing it is nothing but they don't feel like BH's which is odd. 

Hope you enjoy getting your haircut babyface15. I am really overdue for a haircut now.


----------



## babyface15

must be your body getting ready :) 
i'm at the salon now haha..feels good to be getting myself done up lol


----------



## charbaby

37 weeks 3 days :haha:
 



Attached Files:







baby 37 weeks 3 days.jpg
File size: 31.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## OmiOmen

I am guessing that it is my body getting ready for labour, I have read it can start weeks in advance. I am just hoping he hasn't turned around again because when he went from breach to head down it felt odd although I had spotting them too and I don't now. 

Great bump Char. Not long until your last day to take a bump shot now!


----------



## charbaby

Yeah the next bump pic I take will be on Thursday morning, dread to think how big I would have got if went full term or over!


----------



## CLH_X3

charbaby said:


> 37 weeks 3 days :haha:

Mean this in the nicest way possible, but your bump is looking big! 

Your only 3 days ahead of me, I can't believe how babies can be so different weight wise! 

Il take a pic now (37 weeks)


----------



## charbaby

CLH_X3 said:


> charbaby said:
> 
> 
> 37 weeks 3 days :haha:
> 
> Mean this in the nicest way possible, but your bump is looking big!
> 
> Your only 3 days ahead of me, I can't believe how babies can be so different weight wise!
> 
> Il take a pic now (37 weeks)Click to expand...

Your telling me! Lol
I was no where near this big with my 1st two x


----------



## CLH_X3

37 weeks


----------



## charbaby

1st was 7lb and 2nd was 6lb 9onz and there telling me this one is going to be around 9lb!


----------



## charbaby

wish my bump was that small lol. 
I measured 42 inches on my due date with my first and never even got to that with 2nd as she was early x


----------



## CLH_X3

One with no cardi - think I look like I got loads back fat! You look all bump char were I think I look just fatter lol


----------



## CLH_X3

Faith was 8lbs ... Think I was abit bigger with her bump wise (or so a lot if people have said) 

I think this one will be high 7/low 8lbs


----------



## charbaby

You dont look fat at all your bump is nice and small :)


----------



## OmiOmen

I wonder if everything stretching out the first (or second) time can make bigger babies since they have more room to grow? I am sure DS2 is about the same size DS1 was at birth already based on my bump looking a lot bigger and the estimated weight from the scan. I really feel like I am running out of room to grow now.

Great bump too CHL, you look really neat still. I feel huge!


----------



## CLH_X3

OmiOmen said:


> I wonder if everything stretching out the first (or second) time can make bigger babies since they have more room to grow? I am sure DS2 is about the same size DS1 was at birth already based on my bump looking a lot bigger and the estimated weight from the scan. I really feel like I am running out of room to grow now.
> 
> Great bump too CHL, you look really neat still. I feel huge!

I think a lot women get bigger bump wise with each child ...


----------



## CLH_X3

charbaby said:


> You dont look fat at all your bump is nice and small :)

Cheers! ... My bump can get as big as it likes (well not that big considering I don't want any 'new' stretch marks) ...


----------



## pebbie1

Wow Char, that is a big bump! A very nice one though ;)

Love your bump CLH. Very cute :)

I was bigger with Marielle than I am this time round. I thought I was goin to be huge as I started showing a lot earlier but the midwife's measurements are smaller. I always measured 1-2 weeks ahead with her and this time round it's spot on every time. They estimated this baby is going to be 7lbs 4oz and Marielle was 7lbs 13oz. We'll see.

You still having the weird feeling Omi? I've spent a lot of time on the toilet today with loose bowels and had loads of pressure in my uterus. I hope I've dilated for Tuesday!


----------



## babyface15

lovely bump ladies!
People tell me I'm all bump but I've definitely gained all over. Can't have 40 lbs of baby bump lol
Some people say it's big others say its small :shrug:
ooh Pebbie hopefulyl you are dilating!

I'm going out with friends for dinner tonight. Starting to wonder if my waters are going to break at any moment :haha:


----------



## CLH_X3

1 week at work someone sees me and I'm big, the next I'm small and so on ... 

I think that when people say your all bump ... Iv put on nearly two stone and my legs/arms are defo fatter! That ain't baby, it's just fat!!! Lol ...

And my face has defo 100% got fatter!!


----------



## pebbie1

The tone has completely gone out of my body and I've now got bingo wings and cankles! Ugh.....
I had a hot curry tonight!!! How sad am I lol :)


----------



## CLH_X3

Was your curry nice though ? I haven't even had tea... Was going to make it after I put my daughter a bed but she played up abit and now I CBF to cook anything! 

Does anyone else have movements from baby in there hip? Behind it... Swear I never had this last time, don't like it! Lol


----------



## pebbie1

Yeah it was very nice, thanks :) Am now drinking a raspberry lea tea. I'm so ready for this baby!!

No movement in my hips from baby though? I only have movements in my side from feet/hands and its bum pushing at the top of my bump.


----------



## OmiOmen

Still feeling odd. The pains last night while I was laying down were about ever 15 minutes and today they are not at regular intervals though. :shrug: the last 3 felt more like BH's than the ones before that did but a lot tighter than my normal BH's! They feel and looked tighter than I though possible. TMI but I also felt damp and checked at it is definitely not wee, but I think it is watery CM not my waters. I am worried he turned over while I was asleep last night and that set this off since last time I felt strange he had flipped over but I am sure he is still head down. I'm sure it is not the early stages of labour though.

I have no muscle tone left now and have put on a lot of weight. My muscles are going to take a lot of work to build back Zumba should make it drop quickly.


----------



## CLH_X3

It feels like babies hand is literally in my hip, right behind it, had it for a while now on and off kinda thing... Also get kicks/bum moving really high up! ... 
It's like he got no were to go! Lol

Pebble - iv always had cankles! Haha ... My mum says I got my great NANs legs which were built like tree trunks! Haha 


Iv made RLT and put it in bottles in the fridge, I prefer it cold! 2 tea bags to 1 bottle! I take sips throughout the day whenever I go in the fridge!

Omi - hope he's still head down for you, did you do a lot of Zumba before ? I'm not an excerise person at all...


----------



## OmiOmen

I am sure he is head down because my bump is still really low and I think it is his foot I keep feeling kicking at the top. I am hoping I am right that he has moved but is engaged or something. I am supposed to call labour ward if he flips back over and I no longer feel 100% sure where his position is now. He has spent the past hour really wriggling about though but I think I am feeling more pressure low down again so maybe he is just dropping more. 

With Uni and looking after DS1 I only got the chance to go to the gym when on summer holidays but I loved it. I thought I hated the gym but it turns out the classes they have were really fun so to try and get back into shape after DS1 I would go most days for an hour, sometimes a bit more. I can't wait to renew my membership in a couple of months. Zumba is by far the easiest class thought because although it is a high cardio workout it is fun as long as you don't mind making yourself look silly. I am slightly dreading the work needed to try and get any muscle tone whatsoever back though.


----------



## babyface15

clh I have this feeling! getting it right now. small pokes in behind my right hip. sometimes it almost feels tingly!

omni my cousin is a Dr and she checked my position a few weeks ago. she said head will feel like a bobble head slippery egg, whereas bum will feel like a meaty egg lol!! you could get dh to check :)


----------



## babyface15

so I've been getting these waves of feeling tonight like maybe a rush of hormone followed by odd sensations in my uterus. is this a what a contraction feels like? its only happened about 3 times in the past few hrs. no pain either just maybe some tightness and me feeling a little nervous.hahaha


----------



## OmiOmen

I get that and for me it has always been BH's but I have no idea how to tell the difference between them and contractions since I have never had them. 

Unfortunately even midwives can feel if it is his head or bum because my stomach muscles are strong. If I wasn't booked in for the scan I just had anyway the midwife was going to book one because it take an experience midwife to feel him at all, the student one can even feel him. 

Something was happening after all though. My bump has gone! I'll take a bump shot later but right now it looks like I have had him and am just flabby after having him. I don't really understand. I know you can get smaller when they engage but it is less than half the size.


----------



## pebbie1

Babyface, does the weird feeling hurt? If not it could be braxton hicks? Braxton hicks for me feel like baby is doing this massive stretch in my tummy and it goes all tight. But the contractions hurt like a period pain. 

Omi how strange your belly has halved in size??


----------



## pebbie1

I measured my bump and its 47.5 inches. :)


----------



## OmiOmen

Last week and today. The shadow seems to make me look slightly bigger than it really is in today photo too. I don't really understand what has happened. I feel like I am boiling to death today too even though I have open all the windows. I think I am having a flush out and I feel really sick as well although the BH's/cramps are still not regular or anything. I don't know if this is the start of something or I am ill but I don't feel normal.

View attachment 609637


----------



## charbaby

1st pic 19 weeks 4 days
2nd pic 37 weeks 3 days
 



Attached Files:







baby bump 19 weeks 4 days.jpg
File size: 8.9 KB
Views: 2









baby 37 weeks 3 days.jpg
File size: 31.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## charbaby

I dont know why the first pic is so small! but wow the size difference is mad 

4 days to go! x


----------



## pebbie1

Wow Omi that is a big chance in size! How strange is that? Can you call someone just to ask them and see what's going on? Maybe you are in pre labour! X


----------



## OmiOmen

I'm not sure they will take much notice if I say my bump size has changed. I was bursting out of size 16 maternity yesterday and today size 10 maternity gives me plenty of room. :wacko: I feel off like something is happening so maybe my body is getting ready which feels strange since with DS1 by body never even started trying to prepare for labour.


----------



## pebbie1

Oh wow! It could well be that. I googled bump changing size and it seems to happen when baby drops. How exciting!!!
My cervix hurts and I'm having tons of slimey discharge and still loose bowel movements. Went to the playground earlier and had to nearly run home :( I'm also having lots of pressure as if baby is about to fall out lol. But for the test I feel fine though.
Feeling off can be a sign of things starting! X


----------



## OmiOmen

It seems like you won't be long now. Would you say you had slowly started losing your plug?

I feel like my body stated slowly preparing about 2 weeks ago but I am not convinced it wouldn't continue on slowly for me for weeks like this. I am convinced I will be in slow labour for weeks! I have had some extra pressure and a bit of a flush out today along with watery CM but I had all that for a few days when he went from breach to head down so maybe it is just because he has dropped lower. I am pretty sure my cervix is lower though, I have never been able to feel it before and not known what I was looking for and since I felt off yesterday I checked in the morning and couldn't feel anything, then I checked last night and could and then today it is ever so slightly lower again. I am having more shooting pains there too although the BH's slowed down now and it more like on/off cramps. Not last night but the night before I was getting BH's every 15 minutes or so and it was also hurting in my back and right thigh which seemed strange but I have just read sometimes if it is in your thigh it is more likely to be the real thing. I'm not even full-term until Thursday so may be reading too much into it. I am finding it really hard to focus on my work right now though and I have a lot to do in the next 5 days.


----------



## pebbie1

It's hard though when you're so close as every thing you feel and every ache you get makes you wonder if that is it!
I think my plug is coming away as I've filled a pad with LOADS of snotty discharge. Yukkie. And I've got a lot of period pains but they're more constantly there. I'm struggling with walking though. 
If your cervix is lower it defo sounds like baby has dropped.
I didn't have anything with my first and then I was induced at 38 weeks so I have no idea what it's like to go into labour naturally either....


----------



## babyface15

pebbie it didn't really hurt and after I got a bath it all went away so it must be true bhs. the wave sensation was a new one for me!

omni i remember you saying this about your muscles now. wow what a difference!! looks like your baby dropped for sure :)

sounds like things might be happening soon for the both of you!! gl!!


----------



## OmiOmen

Wow pebbie, that does sound like it might be you plug.

With DS1 I had the planned c-section at 39+1 and at no point before that did I feel like a single thing was happening. It feels so odd having to question things now. I have BH's again now that are building like they didn't before but since it has been happening on and off for over 24 hours now I can't read too much into that. Each BH seems to bring pain and pushing down on my cervix though. I honestly think I am probably weeks away still and just one of those people who have things happen slowly for.


----------



## Cupcake.Star

Every day for the last week or two I keep thinking this is gonna be it now! Random sickness and general off feelings, pressure and tightenings, and of course the odd bit of snotty discharge :blush:
Part of me wants her to stay in there all nice and cosy, the other part wants her out now!
:flower:


----------



## Zfbaby

Felt very off today, hot flushes, upset tummy, backache and the occassional period pain. I've had a but of ewcm but not enought to think its my plug and I've had lots of pressure in my pelvis and bum. I'd like to think something's brewing but I don't think so. 
Re-repacked my bags today to add more things for the hospital so now I have a small over night bag, small wheely suitcase and changing bag. Looks like I might be there a few days but hoping to transfer to the birthing center at the end of the road which would be great to be so close to home.


----------



## babyface15

I wish I had some signs that something was happening like you ladies!! I might just go for that sweep next week and see what happens


----------



## OmiOmen

My bump is ever so slightly smaller again yesterday. There is more pressure from his head but mostly it is more comfortable so I am guessing the twisted position he was in until now was less comfortable than I thought.


----------



## pebbie1

Glad you're more comfortable this morning Omi.
I'm having a very sore bump this morning. The whole thing hurts and I'm having painful tightenings with period pains and lost a huge amount of snotty/jelly discharge.
Think I'm going to have a bath now and see how I feel after that.
X


----------



## charbaby

OMFG Had the worse cramp ever in my leg last and this morning I am struggling to put weight on it where it is so sore! so far this is only the 2nd time I have had cramp in this pregnancy so I suppose I have been lucky as my last pregnancies I had it all the time.

Big funday over my local park today for the kids so going to try and hop over there with them, o/h is working overtime today cus it's double time and hes only at work till Wednesday then off for paternity. Can't believe I could have my baby in 3 days!


----------



## babyface15

glad to hear your more comfy omni

Pebbie did you go into labour or what?

char that sounds like a great family day. can't believe your oh is off on paternity now how exciting! how long is he taking?


----------



## pebbie1

Hello. No, am not in labour, but have a feeling it might be pre labour. My bump is really sore, but non stop sore. I've had loose bowels again and lower backpain. I'm going to be baffled if I'm not dilated at all tomorrow during my sweep.
I'm getting really nervous for it!!!!


----------



## pebbie1

So I compared pics of my bump 2 weeks ago and this week. It looks a bit smaller and lower?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## OmiOmen

I think it is looking lower and smaller. :thumbup:


----------



## babyface15

please let me know how the sweep goes hun, i'm thinking of having one on Wednesday but am a little nervous too. bump looks smaller :) 

I feel like my bump is squishier , I think baby had changed position or something :shrug:


----------



## babyface15

how is your leg char? I've been having a few cramps lately too, but none that bad :(


----------



## CLH_X3

Pebble, I think your bump looks the same size but lower so a different shape! 

I'm so burnt today, done the boot sale, got rid of loads and only come back with 2 out of 5 boxes! 
I should of remembered sun cream!


----------



## pebbie1

It was a scorcher today CLH. We even had the paddling pool out :) Good to hear you came back with 3 boxes left.

I'm lying on the bed now with a very sore bump again and feeling sick. Hope it's gone tomorrow as I feel like poo :(


----------



## charbaby

Arhhh burnt my feet today! Made sure I was covered everywhere in suncream but forgot them! They are now stinging like mad. Had a great day out tho and the kids had lots of fun. The leg is fine now hoping it wont happen again x


----------



## OmiOmen

The heat got to me too. My hands, feet and ankles swelled up an awful lot after walking into town and back. I am hoping the weather stays reasonable for a while though since we got quite a few of rompers.


----------



## babyface15

ah sounds like you guys had such nice weather, what was the temperature?


----------



## passion4shoes

Check out you lot symptom spotting! Lol. Nothing happening here at all.

That is a sizeable bump char. The rest of your body is still slim though which probably makes your bump look bigger too. Does it hurt?

We had a good car boot too. Made £80. But also forgot about the suncream and now have a stupid burnt chest. Feel like a dick! I hate seeing burnt English people! 

No idea about temperature but the sunshine is lush!


----------



## charbaby

passion I do get achy when walk to far and my hips are playing up think that's from the weight. I don't feel as tho I have put weight on anywhere else but I have gained nearly 3 stone so surly that can't all be baby lol?? I don't know.

Baby. Think the temp was around 24 here yesterday, It is 7.10am here now and already the sun is shinning and the temp is at 14 so looks like gunna be another day in the 20's.

Well I have just over 48 hours till I have to ring the hospital and find out the time for induction! It's come round so quick, excited and nervous! x


----------



## OmiOmen

Char it might be a bit of a bad positions too. I was in agony while he was breach and one he turned but was twisted and at an angle and not he it laying flt down my back and hips have such less pressure on them.


----------



## passion4shoes

How many days now char?


----------



## charbaby

2 days :)


----------



## charbaby

well I have to ring at 8.30am Thursday morning and check that it's ok for me to go in because they said they do 8 inductions a day but emergencies come first so I just need to hope they ent busy that day and I get to go in straight away cus don't fancy going in at tea time


----------



## passion4shoes

My god!! 2 days till we have our first group baby!! Possibly 3. Sooooo excited for you x

How are the kids feeling about it? Are they allowed in with you at any point?


----------



## charbaby

No they will be with my Nan and sister untill I have her then if I can't come home for any reason o/h will go collect them and bring them in to meet her. They are super excited! They have been counting down the days since I went to the consultant x


----------



## babyface15

wow hun i'm so excited for you :) you'll be our first new mamma!! I bet you can't wait to get that lo out


----------



## babyface15

anyone else still not have a, name picked out? we're still struggling with a girls name :blush:


----------



## charbaby

I'm still stuck on Marlee but o/h likes Lyla-Belle now have to see what she looks like :)


----------



## babyface15

we've got:

Caelyn Elizabeth
Victoria Elizabeth
Ryley June
Cala Elizabeth, or Cala June or Cala Faye,
Olivia Faye
Kate ? (our last name is Kennedy)

I think that's all.. what do you guys like or dislike??
dh wants Victoria Elizabeth (Elizabeth after his nan) but I think its a bit "regal" 
xxxooo


----------



## pebbie1

Hello ladies. Well, saw the consultant this afternoon. It was my first internal check and turns out I have a very posterior cervix so they couldn't do the sweep!!! I'm going back next Tuesday and then they'll check again and see if they can do a sweep then, but I'm also booked in for induction next week Friday. But hopefully baby will make its appearance before then!
X


----------



## charbaby

Oh wow Pebbie bet your excited that you have a date least you wont be going over due! x


----------



## pebbie1

Yes! Very excited I have a date :) 10am next Friday x


----------



## babyface15

oh too bad you couldn't have your sweep pebbie! I was hoping to hear how it went as my dr suggested one for this week
You might be our next baby. When was zfbaby supposed to have her c-section?


----------



## CLH_X3

Unfair, I want a date! I was just going through some of the baby's clothes to pack in the bag and it doesn't actually look like I got much ... I haven't bought no were near as much as I did with my daughter... I'm also expecting 2 'basket' boxes of gifts, 1 of my parents and the other of a gd friend, she's told me its over flowing with clothes so I don't want to buy loads more incase I then end up with to much


----------



## babyface15

yeah i hear a lot of people bring clothes as gifts in the early days too. We finally found some newborn sizes but only got a few in case baby is too tall for them :) If not, I'm sending hubby out to the stores!


----------



## pebbie1

Babyface, the consultant had a good feel around my cervix so think having the actual sweep feels like it. It was sore but not rediculously painful. Just really uncomfortable.


----------



## babyface15

thanks hun. im still not decided if I'll go for it tomorrow or not. I might get a check though and see what's going on in there haha x


----------



## charbaby

Babyface have it done, It could start things off for you :)

Can't believe I could be holding my baby tomorrow! Scary and exciting at the same time.

Well if know one goes in before me then Pebbie you were right cus I am sure you said it will be me to have baby first months ago?

Hope everyone is well today, I am going over to see the midwife later to see her for the last time, wonder how big I will be measuring now :/ was 41 weeks at 36 lol so 2 more weeks passed since then x


----------



## pebbie1

Babyface if I were you I'd get them to check how far dilated you are. If you're like 2cm the chance is pretty big they can start you off with the sweep. But it's up to you hun ;)

Char so exciting hun! Hope labour starts straight away for you tomorrow. Eeeeeek can't believe you're in tomorrow already! This is the start of all of us having our babies. That's so amazing :)


----------



## passion4shoes

Tomorrow!! That has come round so fast! 

I finally got the birthing ball out last night. I woke up four times with really bad period cramps and was so scared that I might have started something off! I am still not ready for bubs to be born - nursery Is a mess, getting waxed today, hair on Saturday, massage next Friday plus dentist and reflexology (left everything to the last minute!)

Also I was so tired that I really don't want to go into labour in the middle of the night. After the third one I just thought I am too tired for ths now, and the thought of having to start sorting the pool out..... Eugh.

I need 2 more weeks! Pebbie and char you are far mor organised than me!

Baby some mw won't do sweeps over here until you are over your due date. Have you decided?


----------



## Zfbaby

Morning all, hope everyone is well. 
Good luck tomorrow char, how exciting our first may baby already.
I have exactly a week today until my section but I've been feeling off for a few days having cramps on and off over the last two days which were so painful yeaterday i nearly called dh back feom work but had a bath and they subsided. my back has been killing me too so who knows. 

How's things with the bp pebbie?


----------



## OmiOmen

Good luck tomorrow Char!


----------



## passion4shoes

So char, pebbie and zf have dates for baby's arrival. Any one else? 

Who do we think will be hanging on until June?


----------



## OmiOmen

I think I will be between 1st-6th of June! I have my appointment on the 5th if I don't go into labour by then so depending on when they induce/c-section I think by the 6th is realistic. I keeps seeming like I am in pre-labour but have come to realise it only happens when he has drastically changed position so it must be to do with that.


----------



## Zfbaby

Things could all change at a moments notice though omni! Maybe it won't be that long for you!


----------



## pebbie1

Zfbaby with all the tablets I'm having for the bp it stays around 145/85. They'd prefer to see it under 140/80. So I'm glad I've got my date now and that it's all going to happen next week so everything can go back to normal again :)

Omi, I keep thinking I'm in pre labour. I've been having contractions but they don't develop into anything. Had about 5 in 1 hour yesterday, then I went to bed and fell asleep and that was it. All gone again. 2 days ago was really bad. Diarrhea, throwing up and very bad cramps. All gone too. Maybe it's wishful thinking but I'm almost sure I didn't feel like this with Marielle.


----------



## purple01

Been reading through everyone's updates, hopefully there will be news of babies soon :)

Monday is approaching quickly (c-section day), think im ready, but i'll probably check my hospital bag a few more times before then :haha:


----------



## pebbie1

How exciting Purple! Looking at it now, this pregnancy has flown by and the babies are appearing :) I think I'm going to check my bag again this weekend, just in case hahahaha. And as soon as I know the weather forecast I can have a look at babies clothes again :)


----------



## babyface15

Yes, I think I'll get a check and as long as I'm not snapped shut I'll go for it haha! I wouldn't mind baby coming a bit early. Passion it's possible I could go to June, but I better not lol

Wow Char can't believe you'll be having your little girl tomorrow. I think you'll definitely be our first end of may baby! I hope your mw appt goes well now today, let us know how she's doing :)

Oh congrats Purple, another firm date :)

Pebbie, it sure sounds like things are starting for you. I would be surprised if you didn't go before your induction. But I guess it's not long now anyway.


----------



## pebbie1

Babyface that would be great and I really hope it'll start before next week Friday. I'm keeping my fingers crossed my cervix has moved forward next Tuesday so they still can try a sweep then. I'm bouncing on my ball like a freak hahahahahah. It's good for your abs as they hurt too :)


----------



## Zfbaby

So as it stands it goes
1st-char (tomorro)
2nd-purple (Monday)
3rd- zf (Wednesday)
4th-pebbie (Friday)
Is that right?


----------



## passion4shoes

It seems so surreal!


----------



## pebbie1

Yep, think those are the planned c-sections and inductions :)


----------



## pebbie1

Busy week next week lol!


----------



## babyface15

haha Pebbie, I'm bouncing today too!! I have a massage as well to help open up my pelvis and I'm doing a few exercises. We'll see if it has any effect at my appointment :) Still no sign of my plug though

ooh zf not long for you now either!!


----------



## charbaby

Midwife went well, baby measuring 44cm now so 6 weeks ahead! can't wait till tomorrow getting nervous x


----------



## CLH_X3

I think il be the end of may, had my hospital tour today, birth pool was big! 

Good luck to everyone getting induced! Etc ... Feels like your all having your babies way before me! ... Are u lot still going to post here ?


----------



## pebbie1

Ill definitely be checking here on a regular basis till everyone has given birth. And then after as well but probably not as often with visitors and were off to France for a month as well. X


----------



## pebbie1

Char, wow, that's a lot over now. Good stuff you're being induced tomorrow x


----------



## passion4shoes

We have our hospital tour on Sunday. If I could guarantee the pool I would happily have baby there.


----------



## passion4shoes

Posted too early! I will still check here - need the advice of second time mums who remember how to do this stuff!


----------



## charbaby

I will defo post here after ladies so don't worry :)


----------



## babyface15

aw great to know you guys will still be around after baby comes! I'm sure I'll be a bit clueless about things too Passion!

Char, you're going to do beautifully. We'll all be thinking of you :D

Just had the best massage of my life - I feel amazing. She opened my pelvis, massaged the baby and did some acupressure for induction. I've had two Braxton Hicks since I left so far :thumbup:


----------



## CLH_X3

Wayhay... 

Char will u be weighing after the birth (I don't mean straight away) if u do would u post how much u lose ? I'm wondering what I can anticipate ish to losing with no effort! 

The women I mentioned the other week who was measuring ahead (measuring 50 weeks at 39) has given birth now, baby was 10lbs 3oz ...


----------



## babyface15

omg measuring at 50 weeks! was she induced?


----------



## CLH_X3

Yeah but she was induced 3 days over her due date


----------



## Little Ducky

My god everyone is having their babies already!

I'll be here till June waiting for mine I reckon, I'm only just 37 weeks :(


----------



## charbaby

Just a quick update. No induction needed in hospital 7cm dilated waters gone x


----------



## pebbie1

Good luck today Char! How exciting :)
Hope all goes well and smooth and that you're holding your little girl in your arms soon. X


----------



## pebbie1

OMG just read your update!!!!! Good luck hun. Well done and great news baby is coming on its own terms!!! Can't wait for a pic xxx


----------



## CLH_X3

Good luck char!


----------



## passion4shoes

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!! How bloody exciting!!!

Good baby! Xxxx 

Good luck char xx


----------



## Zfbaby

Good luck!!!


----------



## babyface15

omg good job char!!!! happy sand healthy birthing love, can't wait to hear an update xxxx


----------



## CLH_X3

I've checked like 4 times for an update now! Hope all is going well


----------



## Zfbaby

Me too!


----------



## pebbie1

Hahahaha I keep checking too! It's making me nervous as this is the start for all us ladies to have our babies aaaaaaaaaaaah!!!


----------



## babyface15

hahaha I can't believe her waters broke the night before!!! Just in time! good work Char :)


----------



## CLH_X3

i still got 2 weeks to go! ... feels like ages
Im still working til end of next week! lol


----------



## Zfbaby

Wonder how she did it. I could do with some tips. All the bouncing in the world is doing nothing for me. Everytime something promising happens it stops! Time to come out now baby!


----------



## babyface15

Wow clh! How are holding up with work?


----------



## pebbie1

Zfbaby I want to know how she did it too hahahaha! I'm bouncing away and everytime I come off the ball it really aches.......but the that's it! I'm feeling ver off today though and keep throwing up! There was a spider on the ceiling in the kitchen this morning and it made me throw up in the sink! Why do I throw up over a spider????? lol
I've just bought some lavender oil so I'm going to have a nice relaxing bath now


----------



## CLH_X3

Holding up ok! ... It's a office job so it's not to bad! ... 

Does bouncing on the ball really work ? I can never be bothered with it! Rather sit on my bum on the sofa!


----------



## pebbie1

It just makes my back hurt and I got a cramp in my right bum cheek yesterday lol. I don't find it comfortable, but the consultant told me to bounce like a freak to move my cervix from posterior to anterior. So I'm trying as much as I can. Think the babies head bounces on your cervix which could start things


----------



## CLH_X3

Ahh I see, I'm just to lazy, haha ...


----------



## babyface15

oh can't believe you're throwing up so much pebbie :hugs: hope you're feeling better soon. did you have a lot of morning sickness too?


----------



## pebbie1

Yeah from 13-28 weeks. Then on and off and now I just have some good days and some bad days


----------



## Zfbaby

I feel so bad for the ladies who had morning sickness. I didn't have any not even nausea and I don't take it lightly! 
Think chat must have had baby by now? Think she went for Marley?


----------



## pebbie1

Yeah she should've definitely had her by now. She's probably sleeping as being 7cm at 6.20am probably means she's been up all night with contractions. I'm curious to see what she did with the name :)


----------



## CLH_X3

I wanna know aswel, come on char, rest up but give us a sneaky update!


----------



## CLH_X3

Just to let u girls know asdas baby event has started reducing there stuff down again ... 
Got a tt bottle brush for 75p and tt weaning spoons (explora ones) for £1 
And some other gd deals


----------



## Zfbaby

Thanks for that I'll have a look in asda when I'm next in. 
I wonder what the final weight was? I'm expecting our lo to be te biggest especially as hell be a day overdue technically. I'm still praying that the scans etc are wrong.


----------



## pebbie1

Thanks clh! 
Zfbaby I want to know the weight too. Hope all went well though...


----------



## Zfbaby

I guess it might not be until tomorrow at the earliest we hear though. After she's home and settled not to mention rested.


----------



## passion4shoes

Ahhhhhhh! Gutted. I saw it had moved on two pages and got really excited for an update.


----------



## Little Ducky

Just checking in for a Char update but alas nay! 
Hope all went well for her, and im sure we'll see an update soon! 
And good luck to everyone else about to be induced/have sections etc. Still a Marathon left for me :(


----------



## pebbie1

Awww well, just have to keep checking all day again today ;)


----------



## OmiOmen

I am a bit behind on what is going on as I was in hospital with DS1, had to call an ambulance for him and stay in for observations. Thankfully all seems well now.

When was Char's induction?


----------



## CLH_X3

OmiOmen said:


> I am a bit behind on what is going on as I was in hospital with DS1, had to call an ambulance for him and stay in for observations. Thankfully all seems well now.
> 
> When was Char's induction?

She didn't get induced, she wrote about 6.30am yday morning that her waters was gone and she was 7cm so we are all waiting for an update... 

Hope your little one is all ok and it was nothing to serious 

Also.... 

Who is next on the induction/section list? 

This is why it will be like from now on, people saying they are in labour/going in to be induced and everyone else will all be waiting for the updates! Lol


----------



## OmiOmen

We must have the first May baby now then!

He was in bed late and getting more and more drowsy an then became fully unresponsive so I had to call an ambulance. It was the scariest moment in my life. It seems like it was due to low blood sugar and then the paramedics got him to drink too much sugar so it was too high once we got to hospital and then had to stay in for observations. The doctor said not eating as much as normal should get the blood sugar so very low so the first test may have been wrong but that doesn't really explain why he became unconscious to us. Long story short he has a lump in his mouth that hurts (causing him to eat less from the pain) and we have another appointment with a consultant who specialises in the mouth in July which is so late we will take him to the GP as one of the doctors thought it may be a stone in his saliva gland. I now have to write my last essay in a couple of hours rather than the 3 days I had planned to do it in and as so worn out I don't even want to go into labour until I manage to feel human and slightly rested again.

Is it pebbie and Zfbaby next?


----------



## Zfbaby

So sorry to hear about ds omni. Glad he's ok now and I hope you get a chance to catch your breath and relax for a minute. You must be quite stressed out.
My section is on Wednesday.


----------



## passion4shoes

That must have been terrifying omi. Bless him. I hope he hasn't been too scared by the hospital trip.

Last weekend of your life with no children zf! What are you planning to do? Piss up and night clubbing till the early hours?


----------



## Zfbaby

passion4shoes said:


> That must have been terrifying omi. Bless him. I hope he hasn't been too scared by the hospital trip.
> 
> Last weekend of your life with no children zf! What are you planning to do? Piss up and night clubbing till the early hours?

Lol of course! 
No dh is working so it'll just be me with mil and sfil. Not sure what we will do. Stay in and sleep I think :haha: 
Dhs last day before his 2 weeks off is Monday so maybe we will all go out Monday night for a meal.


----------



## pebbie1

Omi that sounds so scary! Glad he's OK now.
Zfbaby I'd highly recommend sleeping this weekend and any minute you have till Wednesday lol!

I'm having another sweep attempt Tuesday and induction Friday. I'm getting crazy nervous now as we are organising everything for Marielle whilst I'm in hospital. Exciting, but scary at the same time :)


----------



## babyface15

I don't want to take away from chars announcement but everyone is wondering how she is! I got a quick msg from her late last night saying her and baby are doing well. she had to stay in a bit longer due to blood loss but is going to update us all when she gets home hopefully today :)


----------



## babyface15

aw omni how scary!! i'm glad your little boy is feeling better :hugs:

not long now zf and pebbie. :D I'd love to go very soon, like today hahaha. dh came down with a bad cold though and I swear if I catch it he's dead!!!!!
bhs kept waking me up last night about every hr but no signs of my plug or anything yet!


----------



## passion4shoes

Thanks baby - I didn't want to start to worry! X


----------



## pebbie1

Thanks babyface! Glad to hear she's doing OK :)
Did you go ahead and do the sweep?


----------



## babyface15

no my Dr wasnt on so I had to see another and an intern :S they didn't want to do it until next week.

but I did have acupressure at my massage on Wednesday and Thursday and bhs really kicked in within 30 mins of each appt. I also did what the Dr said was an "Italian sweep" i.e. dtd :haha:

definitely much more bhs since all that, sometimes every 10 mins but can be up to an hour. So I could be a while yet!!


----------



## pebbie1

Hahahaha love it, an Italian sweep!!!! Brilliant


----------



## OmiOmen

Glad to hear it went well.


----------



## Zfbaby

Italian sweep, that made me chuckle. Wonder why Italian though? 
Glad chat is doing well. I can't wait to hear the name and weight I'm
So curious as we were quite close at growth scans and I will have gone to term. God I hope I'm one of these ladies that turns out to have a much smaller baby than expected. 7.5lbs at birth would be perfect.


----------



## babyface15

haha I have no idea! He looked kind of Italian?? but he acted like an alien lol! he actually hurt me measuring fundal height if that's at all possible. I said no way is he having any part in the birth of my baby :haha:


----------



## passion4shoes

Loving the Italian sweep.

I say chars bubba was 9lb 6oz. Have a guess!


----------



## pebbie1

I think 9lbs 1oz :)


----------



## CLH_X3

Il go with 8lbs 15oz


----------



## Zfbaby

8lb 5oz I hoping smaller than thought! 
I so impatient. :haha:


----------



## charbaby

Hi Ladies sorry took so long to get on here, back home now and CLH what a guess that is exactly what she was! 8lb 15 onz :) Born at 1pm yesterday normal delivery had to have a cut so got some stitches and lost alot of blood so they kept me in over night, let me out this afternoon with iron tablets to take because my levels were only 9, going to upload a pic now, Thanks for all asking about me just took me ages to read through all the new pages! x


----------



## pebbie1

Awwwww congratulations again Char! Glad it all went well and that she wasn't 10lbs! X


----------



## pebbie1

So what name did you go for?


----------



## NatalieBelle

Congrats!!! Super jealous!! I still can't seem to get this kiddo to budge or even switch out of his annoying posterior position...:( I am convinced that if he actually went into normal anterior position I might go into labor.


----------



## charbaby

Little Porker :baby: x
 



Attached Files:







baby1.jpg
File size: 28.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## charbaby

Her name is Marlee x


----------



## pebbie1

Awwwwww look at those cheeky chops. She's gorgeous Char!! X


----------



## pebbie1

And love Marlee as well! Very cute ;)


----------



## CLH_X3

charbaby said:


> Little Porker :baby: x

Awhh look at all that dark hair, super cute! Love the outfit aswel, what size is it char? Did it fit ok ? 

Way hay! Can't believe I was right with the weight! Glad it all went ok! ...


----------



## babyface15

awww look at those sweet cheeks! What a precious thing. I love her name too :)
Well done Mamma!!


----------



## passion4shoes

What a little cutie!! I love babies with chubby cheeks - makes me want to do that grandma thing and punch them!

Love the name. Really suits her xx


----------



## OmiOmen

Aww, congratulations! I am glad it didn't go too badly and your all home. She wasn't as big as I thought she would be with them saying she was measuring ahead so much.


----------



## charbaby

Newborn is still baggy on her she is not long at all just chubby, Wednesday Morning I was measuring 6 weeks ahead with the midwife but when they measured me wednesday night at the hospital the doctor said I was measuring 8 weeks ahead, just goes to show that measuring isn't much good, even tho 8lb 15 is a huge weight for 2 weeks early lol just not as much as they all thought. I will come on here properly and let you all no how it all went from start to finish as soon as I have the time, thanks again for the kind words x


----------



## CLH_X3

Awh well I hope your getting on ok char, can't believe one of us has actually had a baby!! 

Iv finally got my hospital bag out tonight! Only 2 weeks to go!


----------



## Zfbaby

Congrats char, she's so sweet. Glad all went well an you are at home and can start to enjoy family life!! Love love love the name. 
8.15oz wow, makes me really wonder what our man will be as he was measuring around the same at 37 weeks but has been left to cook until term. He's gonna be one big turkey!
It's so exciting to finally have a baby on this thread that I'm even more impatient to see my little man.


----------



## Little Ducky

Congratulations Char, what a cutie!!!
Omi glad to hear your ds is alright, that must have been awful for you :(


----------



## pebbie1

How are we all feeling today? Anyone else any signs? Saw on the third tri forum that NatalieBelle was having contractions.
Its weird to think that this time next week I'll either be in labour or have my baby!!! Crazy


----------



## babyface15

Hey hun! I'm feeling good, feeling less heavily pregnant if that makes sense. Which is not good I want this baby to come out haha. Maybe he/she has disengaged a bit.
Not too many BHs today either 
I know I'm on another thread too for mid may moms and there were two births last night and Natalie seems to be in labour!
Woo
How are you?


----------



## OmiOmen

No real signs here, I think I only get them when he move position.


----------



## passion4shoes

Has anybody else got butt ache? It's like lower back pain but my bum cheeks. Finding it difficult to walk. 

10 days till EDD . OH is freaking out that we are into single digits tomorrow!


----------



## babyface15

Yes I had this last night. It was really hard to waddle on in to the bathroom haha
Hope you're feeling better soon xx

Ah, I think I'm in single digits now too!! :O


----------



## Zfbaby

Bum pain here too. No major signs just lots of bhs. Baby will stay put until Wednesday I'm sure. :)


----------



## pebbie1

Yeah I get bum pain in my right bum cheek lol. I'm hoping baby is going to stay inside until I'm being induced next Friday. We have everything sorted for friends to look after Marielle as we have no family at all living around here. So we'd be a bit screwed if I'd go into labour earlier!


----------



## Zfbaby

Pebbie- have you decIded on names yet? Any feeling either way to whether it's a girl or boy?


----------



## pebbie1

We have Marcus for a boy and Sophie for a girl. I think its a boy. Not sure why but with Marielle I kept having the feeling it was a girl and it was. Cant wait to find out


----------



## Zfbaby

That would be great pebbie one of each! :) 
My best friend is called Marcus, love the name!


----------



## babyface15

sweet names :)

so much for saying I felt less PG today, the baby has dropped lower than ever before.. ouch!!


----------



## Little Ducky

OmiOmen said:


> No real signs here, I think I only get them when he move position.

Same, no signs at all, just discomfort when he moves. 
I'm getting the horrible bum pain too, only in my right side though, random!


----------



## Zfbaby

So I'm having a but of a dilemma here. Not sure if this is wishful thinking. I'm having bh really often. Haven't been timing them but they are quite frequent. They are painful more so than usual, I have pain in my back with them and a deep pain in my pelvis. I also feel very damp, I've checked and there's no loss of plug just a lot of cm. I have pressure in my bum and what feels like gas bubbles in my back. I've never had this before. Is it anything significant? When I do get a braxton my stomach stays rock hard for ages, over 2 mins. What do you think?


----------



## Zfbaby

Also getting shooting pains down there which are going through to my bum. 
Hmm not sure if this is anything or nothing. Dh won't be back from work until 5am and I don't want to have to get him to take me anywhere if it's a false alarm when he should be sleeping. I can't tell if there's a pattern or not?


----------



## babyface15

ooh could be something!! Start timing them and see if you are having a pattern :thumbup:
good luck keep me posted


----------



## Little Ducky

Sounds like it could be something zf, how are you feeling now? Did it lead anywhere?


My pregnancy buddy, that I have shared my journey with since the start has just gone into labour 2 weeks early. I'm thrilled for her, but feeling even more fed up now!


----------



## CLH_X3

Time how far apart they are and how wrong there lasting, good luck


----------



## OmiOmen

I had a day when I timed them and they were every 14-15 minutes and worse than normal and it turned out to be nothing. Hopefully yours are the start of something though. Keep us updated. :flower:


----------



## pebbie1

Ooooooooh I wonder how Zfbaby is! Hope you're ok hun ;)
Every time I go on here now and I see someone has posted I think: oh maybe someone else is about to give birth! lol
I'm so annoyed with my hubby this morning grrrrrrrrr. This basically is the last morning I can have a lie in before giving birth etc. so I let him have a lie in yesterday and then this morning he also didn't bother getting up!!! So I'm sat downstairs watching tickety tock with Marielle whilst he is still in bed, fast asleep. Grrrrrr he just doesn't think and thinks he needs to stay in bed because he's tired. Well........he's not about to give birth this weekend!! Ok......rant over :)


----------



## babyface15

I wonder how zfbaby is!!
aw Pebbie, I'd be waking him up if I were you :haha:

it's mothers day here in Canada :) wonder if dh had the foresight to pick me up a card lol. I'd like breakfast in bed too except we're going out for brunch with family :haha:
happy north American mothers day to all the moms and moms to be :)


----------



## Zfbaby

Morning ladies quick update as I'm about to get in the bath again. 
Tightenings continuing now roughly at 5-10 mins but not consistently :( Mw says could be the start could be nothing so if they keep up to pop down and see them ( saves a drive to main hospital) Pains in pelvis are still very much there but not increasing in intensity- around a 5/6 so after my bath were all going for a long walk. I was really hopeful last night but I'm starting to lose that a bit as things aren't increasing just feel the same :(


----------



## pebbie1

It can still be the start of things Zfbaby! Will they not look at you now as you'll need an emergency c-section if you're in labour?


----------



## OmiOmen

If they are still going it sounds promising. I was getting them every 15 minutes and they were increasing intensity but it only lasted about 12-14 hours for me and then they stopped.


----------



## passion4shoes

Good luck zf x

I am hoping for no false starts!! Sounds exhausting!


----------



## babyface15

How are you feeling zfbaby?

Hubby never got me a card or anything, i'm super hormonal and got upset about it. He came up after w a card he printed out :haha:

I'm feeling super moody the past few days and quite off today! Hopefully the end is in sight :)


----------



## pebbie1

Awe bless you babyface! I was in a mood with hubby for him not letting me have a lie in lol. He came downstairs with a puppy face on and felt very guilty, but it got better during the day  

Zfbaby hope all is OK hun xxx


----------



## pebbie1

Zfbaby hope you're OK!

Purple01, good luck with your c-section today. Baby nr2


----------



## CLH_X3

I got midwifes in a hour .... Won't be anything exciting tho!


----------



## pebbie1

See if bump measures OK CLH! 
I feel like cleaning today but trying to drag myself off the sofa is a bit hard lol


----------



## passion4shoes

Good luck purple!

I am planning on sorting the nursery some more today - didn't do anything over the weekend. Had my hospital tour. I was really impressed with it but it was so busy! Only one pool. The rooms were really bright and clinical. My OH was so anxious just walking round it that he was sweating and picking his skin! We are both sure about our decision to home birth now. Although reassured should I need to go in. 

Starting to dread each nighttime now. Sleeping is very difficult as I am so uncomfortable. Feel really sorry for OH. I try to be quiet but can't get comfortable and can't settle or move without grunting lol! 

How are you all feeling today? Got any plans?


----------



## pebbie1

Night times are awful :( I really struggle to breathe through my nose when I'm on my left side but when I'm on my right side my hip starts to hurt really bad and according to hubby I snore like a pig lol. So I've got 2 pillows but last night put the v-shaped feeding pillow I have on top and I could lie on my back and I didn't wake up with hip pain, just peeing about 6 times!


----------



## OmiOmen

I am not sleeping too badly, I keep waking up to pee and my pelvis hurts when I lay down but I have felt so worn out recently I can't stay awake. I almost always have problems trying to get and stay asleep so it is not like me at all. I am thankful though because I remember with DS1 I wasn't sleeping much at all by the end and then when he was born he was a dreadful sleeper for the first 12-18 months.

I packed my hospital bag yesterday for the third time and hope I don't have to do it again. Today I have a lot of washing to get through and ideally a little packing however I need to find the energy to do it first. 

Hope the midwife appointment goes well CLH. When do they start doing internal checks?


----------



## pebbie1

So who thinks Zfbaby has gone into labour?


----------



## OmiOmen

No update for a while, I am thinking she may have.


----------



## babyface15

Pebbie glad hubby came around! i'm going to try to get a bit of cleaning done today too.

glad you're hospital tour went went passion! :haha: i'm snoring and grunting like mad too ladies. don't know what we'll do when we have a few kids and no spare room to send hubby to

good luck at the mw clh! 

zfbaby send us an update :)

good luck purple!!! xxx

39 weeks today, 7 to go to dd!! :happydance:


----------



## babyface15

Ah, I have zero energy today! I feel like a nap already and I just got up a few hours ago :S
Don't know if laying around is a good thing or a bad thing at this point in pregnancy.


----------



## CLH_X3

App went ok ... Measuring a small 37 weeks... Whatever that means! Lol ... And even though iv been taking iron my levels have dropped abit more ... 

She did agree to try n give me a sweep next week tho! Woop, there's a certain date at the end may that I don't wanna give birth on so she agreed to give it a go! And squeezed me in for next week!

Hope zbaby is ok...

I think laying you about makes u more tired for no reason! Lol


----------



## babyface15

ah that's too bad you're iron is low. but it's great they've agreed to an earlier sweep, hope it works :) I think I'll agree to one on Wednesday too!

I think you're right clh about more napping making you more tired! I kept going and now I feel much better :thumbup:


----------



## pebbie1

I just tried to have a nap but Marielle wasn't having any of it so I got up again :( I really want to be as fit as possible for Friday


----------



## CLH_X3

Awh my daughters napping now so I could have one ... But I'm not that tired and got a basket of washing to do! And vacuum after she wakes up, you excited for fri pebble ?


----------



## babyface15

ah Friday's not long off now Pebbie xx


----------



## pebbie1

Yeah I am excited! They are going to try and do a sweep tomorrow but I'm quite happy to wait till Friday with going into labour as we have everything sorted for Marielle then from Friday till Sunday if needed :)


----------



## Zfbaby

Hi ladies sorry for the lack of updates it's been a horrid couple of days. After a bath and a walk yesterday we went up to the birthing center to get checked out. The midwife I saw was not my normal one and horrid. She acted like I was totally wasting her time because they were busy with ladies in "actual labour". She examined me (which was rough) said i wasnt anywhere near labour in her opinion and pretty much told me I'd wasted her time and sent me home. We explained that i had a c-section booked and should we look to have it earlier just in case and she just rolled her eyes. by the time we got back home I was in a right state as I was still in pain and feeling really upset at how the Mw treated me. 
My cramps aren't regular or particularly increasing in pain but my stomach has been a constant ball of concrete for the past 2 days, it hurts deep
in my pelvis when baby moves , I feel like there's bulging down below and my back hurts so much. Plus ive had loads of ewcm. I've spent most I yesterday and today lying in bed and trying to sleep through it. I'm seeing my usual midwife tomorrow so I'm going I get her to check me because I really think it could be latent labour. I'm so grateful that by Wednesday night it will be over. I'll keep you updated when I can, just feeling very weepy and angry at the moment. :cry:


----------



## OmiOmen

Sorry you saw an awful midwife. I hope that tomorrow goes much better. Sorry your feeling bad right now but at least you know that there is not long left for you now at all. :flower:


----------



## babyface15

aw sorry hun the midwife sounds like a total bitch!! not nice at all. I understand being afraid where you need a c section and she should have understood that. grr! not long now though :)


----------



## pebbie1

She sounds awful!!!! Why are there midwives like that? It really annoys me. So sorry to hear you've been feeling weepy. I'd have been exactly the same though. If you're in pain and your full term, clearly something is going on. And they always say that you know your body and you know what's going on and when something is not quite right. Well, 2 more days hun and you'll be cuddling your gorgeous baby.
Stuff that grumpy midwife! Big hugs :hugs:


----------



## CLH_X3

Hare midwifed that are like that! Hope ur feeling abit better now... At least it be the end wed :) will be looking foward to an update wed!... 

Anyone wanna guess the weight of zbaby?


----------



## pebbie1

I'd say 9lbs 5oz :)


----------



## CLH_X3

9lbs 1oz


----------



## OmiOmen

8lbs 14oz


----------



## CLH_X3

I'm watching a program 'I'd kill for a baby' scary crap in america


----------



## passion4shoes

Sorry she was such a bitch. 

I say 8lb 13oz.

Dreading going to bed for another shit night's sleep


----------



## pebbie1

I just crawled in now and am almost sitting up because of all the pillows. At least I can "lie" on my back and my hips don't hurt. Not looking forward to the peeing though! Night night ladies x


----------



## CLH_X3

Been on the ball all night, getting some aches and pains now so hopibg i can make my cervix fav for my sweep next mon! 

I only pee once during the night .... Don't be jel! ;) 
Night!


----------



## charbaby

Hi Ladies, hope you are all well, I was hoping to see 1 or 2 new babies on here! 
I have had a very busy last 5 days and have hardly had chance to check in on here. Starting to feel like normal again now still a little sore but getting there :) xx


----------



## charbaby

A few pics :) x
 



Attached Files:







Tommy and Marlee.jpg
File size: 24.8 KB
Views: 6









Marlee.1.jpg
File size: 27.6 KB
Views: 8









3 kids.jpg
File size: 26.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## CLH_X3

Nope no new babies yet .. How are you gettin on char ? 
Awh lush pictures ..


----------



## pebbie1

Awwwww Char, she's gorgeous. Love the outfit! How are you getting on wit the stitches? Hope not too sore. I was peeing in the shower with Marielle!!

CLH, you only get up once???? I'm well jel!!! I got up about 6 times last night and then Marielle decided to wake up at 6. Exhausted now. I've been bouncing loads too and it really hurts inside my foof when doing it. Fingers crossed me cervix has moved when they try to do a sweep later on :)

Zfbaby hope you're feeling a bit better today? Tomorrow is the big day!!! What time are you going in? X


----------



## charbaby

Yeah getting on great she is so good! she has gone 6 hours through the night the last 2 nights! she loves her bottles drinking 4 onz every 3-4 hours. Stitches are fine, they havent hurt at all when I pee, which I am really surprised at but think they are further back than the ones I have had before. x


----------



## CLH_X3

I hope my stitches don't hurt! After I gave birth I was literally drinking nothing etc so I didn't have to pee, they stung so bad! 

Faith used to do 4 oz every 3/4 hrs, hoping this one does to! 

Have you weighed to see how much u lost yet char? Did u have a lot of water ? 

When I was at the midwifes yday I said I didn't think I had a lot of water and she agreed! But said I had enough! 

I woke up twice last night, once for a pee and second time because my daughter was saying mummy, but she went back to sleep, so I got up anyway and went a wee! 

Let us know how ur sweep goes, see if all that bouncing had helped! Are u using epo at all?


----------



## pebbie1

That's the only thing I'm dreading, the stitches and peeing. Ohhhh it was awful!!
I have been taking epo orally as I read somewhere it actually works better orally. Last week the consultant already said my cervix was really soft so it seems to be working :) I'm going to be depressed if all the bouncing didn't work. It makes my back hurt lol. I also heard that walking up and down the stairs sideways is a good one. Might try that in a bit :)


----------



## Zfbaby

Lovely pics char! 
Pebbie- I go in at 8am tomorrow! 
I'm hoping baby will be 7lb.5 and scans were wrong but dh wants him to be the same size as him.


----------



## babyface15

good morning girls! yes clh i'm jealous haha. i've gone back to peeing 5 or 6 times. I had topee so bad at one point I thought I was going to pee myself :haha:

char no more babies, though we're all getting a bit eager I think. you're family pics are gorgeous, everyone looks so happy <3 glad to hear you're getting along well!!!

zfbaby happy due date :)

pebbie are you getting your sweep today?


----------



## pebbie1

Babyface yes, I have my appointment at 1.40pm for a sweep (if my cervix has turned to anterior that is!!). Fingers crossed :)


----------



## babyface15

Ooh good luck then!!


----------



## passion4shoes

Good luck with the sweep pebbie.

Good luck tomorrow zf.

Gorgeous pics char. 

39 weeks today. Eek. I am too scared to bounce on the ball or do anything to start off labour. Not sure why. Going to wait until next week. One more week f chilling out before my life is hectic again with a little one. Making the most of it now - didn't even get dressed yesterday lol!


----------



## pebbie1

Good on you Passion. Enjoy it whilst you can!!
I've been getting a few tightenings / contractions a day for the last 2 days. But not developing into anything.


----------



## babyface15

Good attitude passion!! I realized I haven't been practising my hypnobirthing techniques, so I wouldn't mind having a few extra days now as well to prepare :)
Pebbie let us know how your appt goes xx


----------



## OmiOmen

Another birth due tomorrow and a sweep today! There are not going to be many of us left on here soon.

Hope it goes well tomorrow zfbaby and that the sweep works for you pebbie.


----------



## CLH_X3

Hope ur sweep has gone well pebble, looking foward to a update, sat on my ball now and my backs aching so if it didn't help u I'm binning the ball! Ha


----------



## charbaby

CLH I weighed myself the other day and down nearly 2 stone! so i have just over a stone to be bk to normal, the water was so much! it just kept coming out they had to change the sheets on the bed twice. The placenta was pretty big too, but didnt expect 2 stone to be down to baby and stuff


----------



## CLH_X3

charbaby said:


> CLH I weighed myself the other day and down nearly 2 stone! so i have just over a stone to be bk to normal, the water was so much! it just kept coming out they had to change the sheets on the bed twice. The placenta was pretty big too, but didnt expect 2 stone to be down to baby and stuff

Awh wow! ...Just goes to show how much of it can be baby! ... Hope I lose 2 stone! I don't think I have loads water tho, I wanna see my placenta to, I wonder if they weigh it lol


----------



## CLH_X3

OmiOmen said:


> Another birth due tomorrow and a sweep today! There are not going to be many of us left on here soon.
> 
> Hope it goes well tomorrow zfbaby and that the sweep works for you pebbie.

Il be here to around my due date! Il be one of the last ones here ... 
I am having a sweep Monday tho!

I still haven't even packed my hospital bag LOL


----------



## OmiOmen

I would bet I go overdue. I think it will be early June for me at this rate.


----------



## babyface15

wow that's a lot of baby stuff char :thumbup: you won't have to lose much to get back to your pre pregnancy weight!

Are any of you still driving? I drive everywhere! I figure I would be able to drive myself to the hospital :haha: jk
but I read that a lot of women don't drive at this point.


----------



## CLH_X3

I still drive ... Drove this morning to shops, also gotta drive to work thur/fri and il drive next week if I wanted to go anywhere


----------



## Little Ducky

OmiOmen said:


> I would bet I go overdue. I think it will be early June for me at this rate.

Same, I dont think this baby will be early or on time, sadly. He's my first, and showing NO signs of wanting to evict himself yet lol. :growlmad:

I'm still driving, I couldnt manage if I didnt, I have to drive to the horses every day, still mucking out too and managing to take my shetland pony for 30 minute walk out across the fields every morning.


----------



## OmiOmen

I know they say that the second tends to come sooner but I am not sure if that is true for a VBAC or not. I was wondering if the reason the second often comes sooner might be because everything 'down there' is looser which it isn't really if you are on your second but never so much as went into labour. :shrug: I just really hop he comes before I am a week overdue and they will force him out.


----------



## pebbie1

Hello ladies! I had the sweep done today and the guy said whatever I have been doing all week worked as the placenta was anterior and I am now 3cm dilated! I only have the odd contraction so hopefully it'll start tonight! I couldn't believe it! So CLH, keep bouncing on that birthing ball lol. It was pretty uncomfortable though (not sure if that was because it was a man doing it), but it was doable. :) If its not there before Friday he said they can just break my waters as he could feel them


----------



## Zfbaby

Wow I hope my weight gain is down to baby weight. Mw weighed me today and I've put on 3st!!!! I just burst into tears when we got in the car. Think I'm quite hormonal. Mw appt went well my usual mw was out suck so i saw a different one but she's so much nicer than the one I spoke to before. She walked me through everything tomorrow step by step and she's arranged for me to be transferred to my local birthing center which is a 5min walk from our house. So all being well I'll be in bath hospital only until Thursday afternoon then closer to home where they have better visitor hours and my normal Mw can look after me and bubs. Plus I get my own room. :) she also took a look at bump and said she believes it's all fluid and think baby will be below 8lb. Not sure either way but it's given me hope.


----------



## CLH_X3

Zfbaby said:


> Wow I hope my weight gain is down to baby weight. Mw weighed me today and I've put on 3st!!!! I just burst into tears when we got in the car. Think I'm quite hormonal. Mw appt went well my usual mw was out suck so i saw a different one but she's so much nicer than the one I spoke to before. She walked me through everything tomorrow step by step and she's arranged for me to be transferred to my local birthing center which is a 5min walk from our house. So all being well I'll be in bath hospital only until Thursday afternoon then closer to home where they have better visitor hours and my normal Mw can look after me and bubs. Plus I get my own room. :) she also took a look at bump and said she believes it's all fluid and think baby will be below 8lb. Not sure either way but it's given me hope.

Is that the bath RUH ? That's the hospital I'm giving birth in! I don't live far away.. 

So pebble - how much epo are u taking ? Looks like the ball is here to stay! Haha ... Do u just sit on it and bounce literally ? Or do u have some special moves ? Ha .. 
Have you had any twinges since you left? I think men are abit rougher personally


----------



## OmiOmen

Wow it really is all go around here! Two more babies in the next day or two!


----------



## pebbie1

Clh he was very rough lol!! I could hardly walk out the hospital hahahaha.
I'm having contractions since. Not regular but they are pretty strong and definitely are contractions as they proper hurt. Hope it develops more so I'm bouncing on the ball again.
I do tilt my pelvis backward and forward whilst bouncing and then I sit still and just rock my pelvis backward and forward.


----------



## Little Ducky

Excitingggggg... Lots more babies on their way! :D


----------



## CLH_X3

Eating my ice cream bouncing on the ball ..

How far apart are they roughly? Good luck!


----------



## pebbie1

About half an hour apart. Fingers crossed it'll work! If
Not they'll only have to brake my waters Friday.


----------



## passion4shoes

Oh pebbie! 3 cm already!!! We have a mw who s known for successful sweeps. If I get beyond 41 weeks I will book in with her.

I bet you are sooooo excited to finally meet your bubba zf! It has definitely been a long time in the making. Nearly there. Phew! Xx

I am hoping the weight falls off me too, but I don't think it is water/ baby. My issue is Cadbury cream eggs!

My OH is really irritating me lol! Not doing anything wrong just grating on my nerves.


----------



## pebbie1

My issue is Ben & Jerry chocolate fudge brownie! And I just remembered I have a tub in the freezer!!! Woohooooo


----------



## passion4shoes

Have you tried the caramel sutra?? Yummy!!!


----------



## pebbie1

No I'll have to try it!


----------



## CLH_X3

Mine is white choco chip cookies! .. And just food in general! Haha ...

Just incase I'm not on here before morning - good luck zfbaby - keep us updated when you can!


----------



## Zfbaby

Clh- yep I'm in at the ruh. Where do you live? 
I think somewhere inside there is excitement but it's currently overshadowed by nerves and terror :haha: 
I'll update tomorrow. Think it's gonng to be a long day with lots of waiting but I'm hoping thy checking in regularly with you ladies will keep me occupied. :) 
Glad your sweep seems to be having an affect pebbie. 
God willing 2 mores babes in arms by the weekend!


----------



## CLH_X3

In Keynsham just up the road - bout 15-20 mins away ..
Hope ur not waiting around to long


----------



## passion4shoes

Good luck today xxxxx


----------



## pebbie1

Zfbaby good luck today hun! Enjoy the magic of holding your little baby :)

I've slept ok-ish last night but now woke with a very sore lower back and horrendous period pains. Best get bouncing on my ball again :)


----------



## babyface15

Wow pebbie sounds very good!! There must be something to all that bouncing :) I'm glad your sweep went well. I agree male drs are much more rough!!!

good luck zfbaby!! Thinking about you today can't wait for updates xxx


----------



## Zfbaby

Thanks ladies. We are at the hospital now just waiting to check onto the ward. Bloods all taken etc. 
Wow keynsham is so close to us clh. We are in Chippenham! I think char is relatively close to us too. small world. :)


----------



## passion4shoes

I am not too far way either - at least my parents aren't. Somerset. About an hour from bath.


----------



## CLH_X3

I think it's little ducky that's close .... 

Zfbaby - ur not far away at all... Bit weird!! 

At soft play with my daughter ... Squeezing through the rollers! 

Hope pebbles contractions are ramping up!


----------



## pebbie1

Hope all is going well Zfbaby!

I'm feeling absolutely horrible!!! I've got period pains, my lower back is absolutely killing me. I'm nauseous, have a headache and hot flushes. I'm having slight contractions but still not regular. I just put my girl to bed and am praying she'll go to sleep so I can relax in bed. I wish contractions would get regular or my waters woul break as hubby is in work, but I really want him home with me :(


----------



## charbaby

Zfbaby said:


> Thanks ladies. We are at the hospital now just waiting to check onto the ward. Bloods all taken etc.
> Wow keynsham is so close to us clh. We are in Chippenham! I think char is relatively close to us too. small world. :)

Good Luck today hope all is well :)
I am in Cheltenham so bout 30/40 miles away so pretty close to be honest :) defo small world! :thumbup:


----------



## babyface15

wow you guys should all get together or something :)

Zfbaby when is your section scheduled for?

Pebbie I hope that they start getting regular hun xx


----------



## Zfbaby

I'm on the ward finally. Just spoken to anithesiologist (sp) and had my anti acid pills. Hardest bit so far was putting the stockings on dh looked like his head was going to explode he went so red.
Forgot to ask when I'm going down to theatre but it's either first or last as the lady next to me is second. It'll probably be last.


----------



## pebbie1

Ohhhhhh the gorgeous looking socks! Are they dark green with a sexy hole in the top and extremely tight?


----------



## babyface15

Wow zfbaby you'll have your little man in your arms in no time!! :)


----------



## Zfbaby

The very ones pebbie. 
The first two ladies have just left the wars to go down to theatre and I've been told to put my gown on and be ready to go in an hour. Totally bricking it now. Anithesiologist said he wants to take another look at my back to check he can do my block as he's concerned about my scoliosis. Bit scared hell have to do a general. 
Dh is fast asleep and snoring next to me. Fat lot of good he's turning out to be, he's been sleeping most of the day. :haha:


----------



## babyface15

hahah oh my! men! 
I hope they can do the epidural hun! Wish you tons of luck :)


----------



## pebbie1

Hahahaha love it how they can just fall asleep like that! Good luck hun. Not long till your little boy is here x


----------



## pebbie1

Well I don't think this sweep is working :(
My backpain has eased off and I've had like 4 contractions all day today. The only pain I feel now is a very sore cervix, a headache and still very nauseous. I went to lie down before but that gave me really bad period pains and backpain, but as soon as I got up and bounced on the ball it started to go! Ah well, 2 more days till induction. It's weird to walk around though, knowing I'm 3 cm dilated! Some women are in agony when they're 2cm.
I wonder if all they'll do now on Friday is break my waters? That really set off labour with Marielle and she was born 3.5 hours after my waters broke. That would be nice :)


----------



## OmiOmen

Hope it is going well Zfbaby. The second May baby is ether born now or will be very soon!

When is your next appointment pebbie, Friday? 

I had an appointment with the MW today and have to go back next week because my BP is up. However DS1 started to get drowsy again just before she started taking it so it was probably stress. Had to wait and see a GP for DS1 afterwards and she was much more helpful than the hospital was! Anyway I am measuring right again and he is apparently low. She said I was getting tightening's while she was examining me, although I couldn't feel them, and asked if I get them a lot but I got loads of BH's with DS1 and am doing again this time so it doesn't seem to mean much in my case. Lots of cramps for 3 weeks now too and nothing seems to be close to happening.


----------



## pebbie1

I'm having my induction day after tomorrow


----------



## Little Ducky

Hope all went/is going well ZF! 

Had my 38 week midwife check earlier, baby is head down and 3/5ths palpable, no signs he's ready to get a wriggle on so appointment booked for 40 weeks the day after my due date, then she'll book sweep and an induction for 41+ weeks.
Almost certainly not going to be an End Of May baby for me I don't think! 
But baby is OK and bp etc all fine which is good. He's measuring 41 weeks though but MW didn't seem to care!


----------



## Little Ducky

pebbie1 said:


> I'm having my induction day after tomorrow

Exciting :D


----------



## babyface15

any word on zfbaby? 

glad to hear your appt went well ducky :)


----------



## pebbie1

Thanks Ducky!

Zfbaby hope all went well x


----------



## charbaby

Looking forward to seeing another baby on the thread my little girl is 6 days old now! this week has gone so quick. 
Hope all is well zfbaby :) x


----------



## passion4shoes

6 days old already! Wow. That has gone so quick!

I drove to my parents today (90 minutes drive) and forgot my phone! Had to drive back hoping to god labour didn't start on the journey. Must be more organised! 

Got fitted for my nursing bra and my boobs have shrunk! Gutted! From an e/f to a d!! Rubbish!


----------



## pebbie1

Hahaha passion, how on earth did they shrink?? Mind you, mine stayed the same as before pregnancy. They'll blow up massively though after giving birth! 

Char, can't believe Marlee is already 6 days old! That has flown by!


----------



## babyface15

wow hun that's amazing you must be getting all settled in now at home :)

passion how annoying!! can't believe your boobs have shrunk. mine keep getting bigger, got some stretch marks on them now too.

I had my drs appt this evening. he said everything looks great and baby is fully engaged :D

wonder who's going to be next! i'm thinking pebbie :)

can't wait to hear an update from zfbaby


----------



## Zfbaby

Late night update ladies! 
Louis is here safe and sound and very noisy :) 
He's 8lb 9oz! Little dusting of dark hair and absolutely amazing. He's feeding pretty well for a first timer but lives to scream and make noise. 
It's been really rough for me, I've had vomiting since the recovery room which hurts the wound like hell and I can't keep my pain killers down so that's made things harder. My iv has ripped the back of my hand when they took baby from me it caught on his bum and tore :(?
Sadly staff are super busy so we are winging everything and it's tough. Dh tried a nappy change which was unsucessfull and had to be done again and louis hates being dressed and put down. He is currently swaddled in just a muslin and sleeping on my chest.


----------



## babyface15

aw so sorry you're having a hard time with it hun. i'm so glad that little Louis is here safe and sound though. also glad you're doing ok, minus the discomforts and stitch issues!! hopefully the nurses come soon to give you a hand. i'm not sure I'd know what to do either without some instruction haha xxx


----------



## NatalieBelle

I had my son yesterday morning at 10:20  8 lb's 1 ounce 19 inches. Went into labor Monday night at 10:00 p.m., Water broke at 2:00 and we headed to the hospital. Isaac was still posterior so I was having quite a bit of pain, we worked all morning trying to move him, I broke down and had one dose of pain medication but had it deluded. Was still a 3 cm and 50 effaced when I got to the hospital around 5 in the morning I advanced to 6cm 80% then to 8 cm 90 % once I got to 9 cm I started pushing to finish off the effacement. 5 hours of active labor, tons of positions, one dose of pain medication and a hot shower to sooth the pain. After delivery I got a couple stitches and got patosin in my IV due to excessive bleeding. A few hours later Bleeding had stopped and Isaac began nursing and has been doing great ever since  Very Very sore all over due to muscle tension and my down stairs but all in all a very beautiful successful vaginal delivery !! 
 



Attached Files:







408386_10201151617613253_1312323585_n.jpg
File size: 28 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Little Ducky

Congrats ZF and NB! 

Sorry things are so tough right now ZF but it can only get better, and you'll be more comfortable before you know it!


----------



## pebbie1

Awwww Zfbaby congrats on the arrival of Louis. So he has a healthy pair of lungs hey! Hope the mw's will look after you better!

NatalieBelle congrats in your little arrival too! Glad all went well. Try arnica, it's great for soreness or bruising after labour. And peeing in the shower if the stitches hurt ;)


----------



## passion4shoes

Yay! Two more may babies.

Congratulations zf and nb!!!


----------



## OmiOmen

Congratulations to you both.

Zfbaby, I didn't realise at the time but after a c-section the first couple of days of BF'ing can be a bit more tough as it can take a bit longer for the milk to come in. I had the same issue with staff too busy to help even though the anaesthetic had not worn off and I couldn't move my legs. Sorry it is tough right now but it is good they will be moving you to a birthing centre soon, I hope that will help.


----------



## Zfbaby

Thanks ladies!! 
Quick question. How many nappies should he have used by now? I'm a bit concerned he's only had one bm and a tiny wee at the same time. The other babies in the ward seem to be changing loads. The Mw was so busy last night when I asked she didn't come back and say.


----------



## OmiOmen

I'm not sure since DS1 had crystals in his urine (looks like blood but isn't) for the first two days due to BF'ing issues. Buzz a midwife if you are worried though, I know they are busy but if you are worried then they need to put your mind at ease.


----------



## CLH_X3

Congratulations to both of you on your may babies!

Zfbaby &#8211; I hope the midwifes become abit more helpful! I hope there not as busy when i give birth there soon in the next couple weeks! No wonder the midwife on my tour told me that if everything goes ok etc then i could leave after 3 hours! ....she said i could even leave at 10pm at night if I wanted!

Im not sure how many BM there meant to have but with faith i was at the hospital for 2 nights and she had 2 poos and only a max of 2 wees as my breast milk didn&#8217;t come in fully till the day after i went home so it was only colostrum (don&#8217;t think i spelt that right) she was getting so didn&#8217;t wee/poo as much cuz its thicker... 
Some people just change the nappy every time before they give a feed aswel so that might be why some people are changing their babies more

What&#8217;s it like up on the ward?


----------



## pebbie1

I'm not sure how many nappies Marielle had in hospital. Not that many though as she didn't get milk, just colostrum, for the first 4 days.


----------



## Zfbaby

It's ok but you literally just get left for hours. I've been waiting to go to the bathroom for 20 mins. I fainted in the shower so I can't go anywhere without assistance which they are thin on the ground.


----------



## Cupcake.Star

Congratulations to everyone so far :flower:


----------



## CLH_X3

Zfbaby said:


> It's ok but you literally just get left for hours. I've been waiting to go to the bathroom for 20 mins. I fainted in the shower so I can't go anywhere without assistance which they are thin on the ground.


well that is crap, hope you have gone a wee now! 
are you allowed to take your baby with you to breakfast/lunch etc ?


----------



## pebbie1

Well, the update on the sweep thing is that everything has stopped and I feel absolutely fine!! Just the very odd contraction but I had that before as well so nothing's changed. To be honest (I don't want to put you off but it's my opinion) I don't know if
I'd do it again. It was quite sore and all it did was give me this horrendous backache which lasted 1.5 days and that was it!


----------



## CLH_X3

pebbie1 said:


> Well, the update on the sweep thing is that everything has stopped and I feel absolutely fine!! Just the very odd contraction but I had that before as well so nothing's changed. To be honest (I don't want to put you off but it's my opinion) I don't know if
> I'd do it again. It was quite sore and all it did was give me this horrendous backache which lasted 1.5 days and that was it!

Awh its a shame it didnt work! ..I hope mine on Monday works! try and get one last good day of rest! & Good nights sleep cuz your being induced tomorrow now so you will meet your little boy or girl very soon! 
What time have you got to go into the hospital?


----------



## pebbie1

I know! I'm really excited but also really nervous!!! I have to be there at 10am.
I really hope your sweep works Monday.


----------



## OmiOmen

I hope that it all goes well tomorrow pebbie. 

It feels like so long away for me still. I think it is going to be 3 weeks now.


----------



## charbaby

congrats natalie pic is so cute! 
well done zfbaby cant wait to see pics! :) hope you are ok in hospital x


----------



## charbaby

good luck for tomorrow Pebbie xx


----------



## passion4shoes

I hope today as got better zf.

Another baby tomorrow!!! Good luck pebbie.

I am not sure about sweeps either. I think I will wait and see how favourable my cervix is. I am probably going to refuse induction should it be necessary and just go for monitoring - possibly a max of five days more. Thinking about this wayyyy too much!


----------



## Little Ducky

OmiOmen said:


> I hope that it all goes well tomorrow pebbie.
> 
> It feels like so long away for me still. I think it is going to be 3 weeks now.

Same, could be up to a month still for me :( 

GOOD LUCK TOMORROW PEBBIE!! :thumbup:


----------



## babyface15

aw pebbie good luck tomorrow!! can't wait to hear an update :)

I decided against the sweep as well after talking to a new Dr in the group.

I came down with another cold. can't believe it :( hoping it passes quick


----------



## pebbie1

Thanks ladies! I can't believe it's all going to start today! I'm so nervous I can hardly breathe hahahaha! I'll keep you posted on how things are going xxx


----------



## CLH_X3

good luck pebble! - hope all goes well, keep us updated as possible!

Are you at the hospital now?

My last day at work today! ... desk is all decorated and had a blanket and some bibs, and a lady made a cake for me... 

Also for those of you who are able/aint gave birth yet &#8211; asda have a half price clothing sale on got my daughter a dress and top this morning, not keen on their boys clothes tho.


----------



## pebbie1

Yeah I'm in hospital now. It's busy so I'm waiting for the midwife to come to my bed and go through things.

How sweet of your colleagues to do that for you! You must be well excited its your last day ;)


----------



## OmiOmen

Hope it goes well (and quick) for you pebbie. 

CLH, that sounds great. You have done well to work until this point, you must be happy to be done now.


----------



## passion4shoes

FC for a ice and easy induction pebbie xx. Can't wait for you to have your baby x

I have a mum to be massage this afternoon. 75 minutes long! 

Well done on (finally!) finishing work CLH. are you going back after bubs is here? I will have 9/10 months off. Going to register baby at the local nursery today.


----------



## babyface15

wow pebbie!! it's all happening today for you. I'm so excited for you :) can't wait to hear about it

how sweet of then clh, congrats on your last day of work!!

woke up miserable still. i'm hoping this baby stays inside now till i'm all better


----------



## CLH_X3

Hope all is going well pebble! ... 

cant belive your having your baby and im still sat in work til 4,30!

Thanks people, yeah very happy its my last day but think i could work next week aswel if i had to! 

The top manager who i rarely speak to just come over with a present and a card which was nice as it was also unexpected from her, also got a couple blankets, dribble bibs and £20 asda voucher so I can spend on milk/nappies/clothes they said. 
Think i might stop in there tonight and buy some infocol and pick up a tub of milk with it.


----------



## pebbie1

Awwww love it CLH! Makes you feel well appreciated doesn't it?
So they did an internal and cervix is again (still) posterior. So I have the pessary which has 24 to work. Then they'll try gel and if that doesn't work I might need a cesarean. So fingers crossed it'll work. I'm having some tightenings and period pains but nothing regular or very strong yet. Have a feeling this baby might not be here till tomorrow. At least the process has started though :)


----------



## babyface15

thanks for the update pebbie. are you going to go home now for a while or will you stay in until baby arrives. i'm so excited for you, hope it all works out fantastically :)


----------



## CLH_X3

ooo sounds promising, will they break your waters to help you along? does that mean your cervix changed again? LOL


----------



## Little Ducky

Exciting times Pebbie, hope baby gets a wriggle on!


----------



## passion4shoes

I am imagining you with regular, strong contractions!


----------



## pebbie1

Hahahahah not very strong yet, but strong enough! See what is going to happen. I'm staying in though. Not allowed to go home after having the pessary inserted. X


----------



## babyface15

oh how exciting! I bet things will really start to pick up soon. can't wait to know if it's a boy or girl :)


----------



## pebbie1

Quick update: I'm in labour!! Waters broke, on the gas & air and waiting to be taken down to the delivery suite :)


----------



## Zfbaby

Hi ladies, sorry for the stupidly early post but as I'm
Awake an Louis is passed out thought I'd pop on and see how were all doing. 
Pebbie how's things with your induction. I've got my fingers crossed so tightly that it doesn't end up in a c-section! Come on baby!!!! :) super excited to know what you're having too! 

Afm- I'm finally at the local birthing center ( drs woulnt discharge me because of fainting and bruising) and the difference in Louis, myself and the level or care is insane. I wish things had been different and I could have had him here. The midwives are amazing. 
I was so determined to be discharged from bath that I forced myself to get up and keep moving but it's been very hard. All the bruising from vomiting has made even standing up straight hard. 
Clh- it took an hr for someone to come to take me to the bathroom! Then whilst I was in the loo they went on their break and I couldn't get off the loo very well. I'll spare the details but Dh was livid as I was a state when I got back to him. They also forgot to give me my meds last night. The second night was the worst. Louis is cluster feeding and badly, I'm really struggling to attach him correctly and when he's hungry he screams until he's hysterical. I just broke down and dh had to beg to be allowed to stay as I couldn't move and had extra ivs etc plus Louis wouldn't be put down or settled at all. Before coming to Chippenham I hadn't slept more than 5 mins in 5 days or eaten or drunk anything that stayed down since before the op. 

Fast forward to now and I'm
Slowly getting the hang of feeding, I've showered, had all my meds on time and I've slept!!! The midwives here took louis to settle him so I could sleep for a while and it's really helped. They come in everytime he feeds so I can practice latching on and they changed him, winded him etc so I could eat and shower etc. tonight is the first night without him being in a constant frenzy. I'm thankful the drs in bath were good with the surgery and Louis is here safely but I don't want to go back there.


----------



## Zfbaby

pebbie1 said:


> Quick update: I'm in labour!! Waters broke, on the gas & air and waiting to be taken down to the delivery suite :)

Yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :)


----------



## OmiOmen

Hope its going well pebbie.

Zfbaby, I am glad the birthing centre is better.


----------



## passion4shoes

Zf that is brilliant. It is ridiculous how understaffed the hospitals are. When you are out write a letter stating the facts about your aftercare - it is the only way things will improve. They keep making cutbacks nd assume the wards are coping but they really aren't. 

How long will you be in the midwife unit?

Yay pebbie! Yellow bundle turned........?


----------



## CLH_X3

Zfbaby - glad the birthing centre is better, which centre Is that ? 
Did they let your oh stay the second night ? It is crap how understaffed they are and the women could of waited while u went a wee and went on her break after! 

Pebble - hope things are going/gone well!!


----------



## pebbie1

Yellow bump turned ......... BLUE!
Markus Campbell was born at 6.39am, exactly
2 hrs and 39 minutes after it all started properly! He weighed 8lbs 8oz and is 57cm tall! 
It was very very painful bit I did it on gas & air and he was out before I knew it! He's already had a feed and is fast asleep now and he's just perfect!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## charbaby

Oh wow Pebbie he is gorg! :) well done. 
All our babies have been 8lb something so far how strange! Mine being the biggest :blush: lol xx


----------



## OmiOmen

Congratulations on your blue bundle of joy, he is adorable!


----------



## passion4shoes

Ahhhhh!!! He is soooooooo cute! Congratulations x how did you find the birth compared to Marielle?


----------



## pebbie1

passion4shoes said:


> Ahhhhh!!! He is soooooooo cute! Congratulations x how did you find the birth compared to Marielle?

A lot harder and more painful! Maybe because it went so quick or maybe because I was sleep deprived with Marielle and high as a kite lol. But it went dead quick though. I'm now starting to get tired and were just waiting to be brought up to the postnatal ward :)


----------



## OmiOmen

I have to say that it does make me wish I hadn't seen boy bits at my scan making me give in and get DH to confirm it the next day. Team yellow seems exciting!


----------



## babyface15

another beautiful little boy!!! good job pebbie & congratulations :) ooh i'm getting so excited to find out if my baby is a boy or girl now hehe.

zfbaby i'm so sorry you went through all that but it sounds like you're in a lovely place now. I agree with passion on the letter!

3 babies... who's next?? :)


----------



## OmiOmen

babyface, I think you and CHL are next in closest to your due date now. It will be nice for another yellow bump to come along.


----------



## pebbie1

It was amazing as my his and told me it was a boy. I was on my knees hanging off the backrest of the bed hahahaha . I couldn't believe it when he said it was a boy! And my hubby cried awwwww


----------



## babyface15

my due date is in two days :happydance: I had been hoping all along I'd have the baby today, so please send me some labor inducing vibes lol. though it doesn't feel like anything is going to happen this weekend. clh might have a better shot at going next where its her second

pebbie how amazing I can't wait for that moment :') I bet my hubby will cry too heh


----------



## Little Ducky

Aww congrats Pebbie, what a beauty! 
Next end of May baby now then, chop chop.ladies he he! :D


----------



## pebbie1

Awwww hope all your gorgeous babies arrive soon! It's so amazing, I can't stop staring at him &#10084;


----------



## OmiOmen

Is everyone else waiting on labour starting naturally or are there some more inductions and c-sections booked?


----------



## babyface15

no induction or csection planned for me! i'm just waiting for something to start :)


----------



## CLH_X3

Congratulations pebble!!!! Now u can go boy clothes shopping!! How big was your daughter ? 

Char - I'm hoping to have a 7lb baby! Faith was 8lb 1 and I'm measuring a week behind again an I'm smaller this time so here's hoping!

I think babyface is next, possibly me after ... Not 100% sure tho!


----------



## OmiOmen

Any signs from either of you it might be sooner rather than later?


----------



## CLH_X3

No signs here


----------



## babyface15

clh do you know if you're having a boy or girl? can't remember..

no signs except lots of Braxton Hicks all week. Im feeling a little funny today but i'm still miserable with the cold and may have overdone it on the housework!


----------



## passion4shoes

Guess the fuck what??? I had my baby this afternoon. Contractions at about 10am, baby born at home at 3pm. Yellow bump is pink!! Matilda. 7lb14oz. In her first cloth nappy!


----------



## OmiOmen

Congratulations! Wow, that one seemed to come out of nowhere! Lol.


----------



## Little Ducky

passion4shoes said:


> Guess the fuck what??? I had my baby this afternoon. Contractions at about 10am, baby born at home at 3pm. Yellow bump is pink!! Matilda. 7lb14oz. In her first cloth nappy!


Wow, congrats to you!!!


----------



## charbaby

passion4shoes said:


> Guess the fuck what??? I had my baby this afternoon. Contractions at about 10am, baby born at home at 3pm. Yellow bump is pink!! Matilda. 7lb14oz. In her first cloth nappy!

Congratulations post a pic x


----------



## charbaby

CLH_X3 said:


> Congratulations pebble!!!! Now u can go boy clothes shopping!! How big was your daughter ?
> 
> Char - I'm hoping to have a 7lb baby! Faith was 8lb 1 and I'm measuring a week behind again an I'm smaller this time so here's hoping!
> 
> I think babyface is next, possibly me after ... Not 100% sure tho!

A friend of mine was due a week before me, measured on time all the way and her little boy was 8lb 13onz yet i was measuring 6 weeks ahead and had 8lb 15onz, have 2 other friends who had 9lb odd babies and measured normal with them so I don't think it really means anything x


----------



## charbaby

Had a newborn photo shoot done today get to view my pics next sat can't wait! Changed my ticker aswell :)


----------



## babyface15

omg passion you sneaky girl!!! that was so quick. good for you. can't wait to see some pics xxx


----------



## babyface15

aw can't wait to see some pics too char :) we're having newborn pics done too


----------



## pebbie1

Congrats on your little girl Passion! Looks like she flew out too. Hope all is well xx


----------



## Zfbaby

Gosh you turn your back for a day or so and two babies fly out! :haha:
Congrats in your little boy pebbie, so so pleased for you and there's only 1oz between our boys! and passion- Matilda is such a lovely name!! another cute girl to add to the groups collection of bumps! 
I'm sure you other ladies are bouncing like mad now. :) 
Chl I'm at Chippenham bc and it's just the best place ever. They are so kind. I've had some real issues with bfing and Louis has lost more weight than they like. We've had to start topping up with formula which broke my heart I cried for over an hr as I really thought i was getting better at it and it seemed like I'd found one natural thing I could do well for him. Turns out his excessive screaming was because he was starving . We have to stay here until it's under control and my milk has come in properly. Crazy but I don't mind as I'm learning so much about how to be a ftm and as I'm still struggling after the op it's the best place to get extra care. :)


----------



## CLH_X3

Congrats passion, hope it all went well... 

Zfbaby- glad the care you are getting now is 100x better! ... 

My oh is going to watch Liverpool today, which is about a 3-4 hr drive away, he's going to be gone pretty much all day.... So I hope nothing happens today ha


----------



## pebbie1

Ahhhhh last match of the season. Hubby was hoping baby would be here before today so he could go to the man city match as its the last one of the season! Hope nothing happens for you CLH!

Just a big PHWOARRRR for the after pains. I'm sure I didn't have that with Marielle. They make my toes curl


----------



## CLH_X3

pebbie1 said:


> Ahhhhh last match of the season. Hubby was hoping baby would be here before today so he could go to the man city match as its the last one of the season! Hope nothing happens for you CLH!
> 
> Just a big PHWOARRRR for the after pains. I'm sure I didn't have that with Marielle. They make my toes curl

What are they like ? I ain't remember any with faith either


----------



## pebbie1

Like full blown contractions! Sat breathing through half of them


----------



## babyface15

awe zfbaby so glad they are taking such good care of you now :)

Pebbie are you still at the hospital? how's the lo?


----------



## pebbie1

Yeah, had to stay in 24hrs due to bp problems. Markus is great! Drinking, sleeping and filling nappies like a trooper hahaha


----------



## babyface15

I think at my hospital we stay in until or milk comes in!
aw so glad he's doing well :)


----------



## passion4shoes

Glad you are getting such good care zf. Ths breastfeeding milarcky is pretty rough going!

I am with you on the after pains pebbie. I considered using my tens machine today!

CLH - you are braver than me! I would be stressing if OH went to the football at this stage.

I hadn't thought about newborn pics. Have you seen the water babies ones? They are amazing! 

I will post a pic of matilda x


----------



## passion4shoes

Celebrating with bubbly x
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32 KB
Views: 7


----------



## passion4shoes

Performing the salute!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 36 KB
Views: 4


----------



## charbaby

Lovely photos passion x


----------



## babyface15

oh what nice photos passion. i can't wait to celebrate with some bubbly too hehe


----------



## CLH_X3

Awh lush photos! Hope ur first few days are going well.. 
Passion - I'm a laid back kinda person... It didn't bother me :) 

Got my sweep tomorrow at 12.30 ... Hopefully see if I'm completely closed or even 1cm! Ha


----------



## babyface15

good luck at your sweep! can they do it if you're not dilated? let me know how it is. I may have it done on wed if nothings happened

due date for me tmw!!


----------



## Little Ducky

Beautiful photos! 

How is everyone doing, those with babies & those without? 
I'm up with an ache... but the ridiculous thing is I can't work out if its a tummy ache or back ache... LOL!


----------



## charbaby

Happy due date day babyface! :) x


----------



## OmiOmen

Cute photos passion. :flower:

Good luck at the sweep CLH and happy due date babyface. 

I have my next midwife appointment on Wednesday, I wasn't going to need one but do because my BP is up and doesn't seem to be going down. I'm not too worried as I think it is stress not pre-eclampsia again though. I got swollen yesterday but it was after walking to and from the shops so I think it was the warm weather yesterday, only my feet and ankles seem swollen most of the time. I am getting sick of all the BH's and really painful pressure I have gotten the past 4 evenings and am looking forward to actually having him now but I get the feeling I am going to go overdue and have to take the appointment to talk over options. Ideally he won't arrive on Friday or Saturday though since we are moving house then!


----------



## babyface15

thanks :) i'm finally here!! now come on baby.


----------



## pebbie1

CLH good luck with the sweep today! Hope everything is favourable for you. My postnatal ward in hospital was so crap!! I saw a nurse at 3pm on Saturday and then nobody bothered to check till yesterday morning. They then said that maybe I could go home yesterday but they were busy and needed a trace of bp checks. I told them nobody had bothered since Thursday and the nurse said: well I have 6 women to look after. Then my hubbies sister was over from London and she was going back yesterday but they weren't allowed to see us on the ward and we weren't allowed to take our own baby off the ward!!!
So that was it, I discharged myself and we went home yesterday and saw hubbies sister. Best decision ever. We had a much better sleep, but Markus is not liking the Moses basket so he ended up in bed with us!!


----------



## OmiOmen

That doesn't sound good pebbie. Wasn't you put into high dependency recovery until your urine was clean or protein?


----------



## charbaby

Just had midwife round and she weighed Marlee 9lb 2 onz now :) Defo a little porkie piggy x


----------



## pebbie1

OmiOmen said:


> That doesn't sound good pebbie. Wasn't you put into high dependency recovery until your urine was clean or protein?

My urine was clear and they still were fannying around! We just couldn't believe that I was feeling fine, my bp was down to ok levels (137/88), Markus was healthy as anything and they still weren't doing anything to get me out. It was just so annoying! And nobody bothered to even check my urine yesterday or my bloods or anything. It was crazy! I now need to go back to my GP in a week and he'll check my bp and decide what to do with my bp tablet dosage.

CLH hope your sweep went ok!

Passion, I LOVE those pics, especially the one with the bubbles hahahaha. I think my proper milk has come in today as Markus completely fell into a coma after the last 2 feeds hahahahahhaa! We're also getting loads of prezzies and everyone is so excited as he's the first grandson in both families :) My husband had a complete nervous breakdown yesterday as he just couldn't believe he has a son now. He was crying his eyes out. Absolutely adorable!!


----------



## OmiOmen

I think it is a hospital thing. They seem to never want to discharge people and yet you will still hear them saying they have run out of beds! :wacko: Glad things are going well now you are out though.


----------



## pebbie1

Just had the midwife come round and everything is great. Markus is feeding like an expert which is great as I never managed it with Marielle and I gave up after a few days.

Omi they probably think, keep the beds occupied so that we don't get any new patients ie more work. They'll probably all try to push it over to the next shift hahaha


----------



## OmiOmen

I am glad that feeding is going well for you. I struggled a lot last time and am hoping it runs smoother this time.

I notice they do seem to push things over for the next shift. I am dreading trying to get discharged, it take so long and you really have to complain non stop about it to get anywhere.


----------



## CLH_X3

Sweep went ok, I'm 2cm/ soft and central so all ready to go if my body says yh lol ... 
I don't have any pain at all tho or back ache .. But didn't when I had my last one either with my daughter .. 

Glad ur doing well pebble and Markus is feeding well! 

With faith I was pestering to get discharged aswel!


----------



## Little Ducky

Well I feel rank. Thrown up a few times and feeling full of cold and very sorry for myself tonight. Heartburn is doing its best to ruin me also! The sooner this little one makes his entrance into the big wide world, the better.
I'm 39 weeks tomorrow, so potentially another 3 weeks like this :-( 
Sorry, self pitying rant alert :p


----------



## babyface15

omni I can't believe you're moving so soon. hope your oh does all the work for you ;)

pebbie glad your out and baby markus is doing so well. your oh sounds so sweet!! :)

clh great news that you are dilated. how long after did you go into labor with faith?

sorry your feeling so poor little ducky :hugs: hope your feeling better tmw xx

due dates come and gone! come on baby :)


----------



## OmiOmen

I know how you feel Little Ducky, I feel rubbish and could have just over 2 weeks left. I have lots of BH's and backache over the past 5 days and keep getting an intense feeling like he is going to fall out but nothing genuinely promising seems to be happening. It is getting pretty frustrating. 

DH is packing after work each day this week and him and his step-dad will be doing pretty much all the moving. I am looking forward to getting moved and having that stress over though.


----------



## charbaby

Come on pregnant ladies these babies need to make an appearance soon :)
i have the flu so been feeling rubbish last few days really hoping Marlee don't catch it! She slept 7 hours last night! Getting better and better I feel very lucky to have such a good baby :) x


----------



## babyface15

send me some baby vibes char, I want baby to be here. I feel so massive.
terrible you've caught the cold I hope Marlee doesn't catch it. though you're lucky she's such a good sleeper :)


----------



## CLH_X3

Well me and oh had a hot curry last night and an 'Italian sweep' haha ... After that and this morning iv been losing my Mucas plug with blood init, so not sure if its classed as a bloody show or mucas plug or if there the same thing! Lol .. 

Not had any cramps tho... Everyone thinks in going to give birth Thursday! Don't know why!


----------



## pebbie1

Oh well at least something's moving CLH! Think they are the same. Mine didn't come out till I started pushing lol!


----------



## babyface15

haha good work clh, hope things start for you soon!! 
we dtd last night too but still no sounds of my plug or anything. good to know yours never came out until late in labor pebbie


----------



## OmiOmen

I wish I had some sign of my plug going, I have felt like it should have by now considering the past few days. Today I really can not shake these bad cramps at all and I have tried laying down and changing position and they really hurt.


----------



## pebbie1

Owwwww Omi! What do the pains feel like?

So I'm in hospital with Markus :( The midwife came round and checked his bloods for jaundice as he's a tad bit yellow. She called back and we had to go in. So we just spoke to the dr who has send a fresh batch of bloods off again and depending on that we can go home in a few hours or we have to stay overnight. Had a serious case of baby blues and bawled my eyes out!!! Then I was ok and then I saw little sick children in the rooms on the ward and that set me off again. What a mess. Fingers crossed we can go home later x


----------



## OmiOmen

Really bad period cramps. I tried laying, standing, and sitting in different positions but non helped. Not sure if I am getting BH's/contractions of not because the cramps are too bad to know for sure and he keeps moving around now making me even more uncomfortable.The BH's have gotten worse but still infrequent the past couple of days and I am fed up now. Plus I am freezing! 

I hope Markus is okay and the overnight stay isn't too stressful. :flower:


----------



## babyface15

ohh :hugs: Pebbie! I hope both you and little Markus are feeling better really soon. I hope you get discharged soon xx


----------



## pebbie1

Omi that's what I had! Period pains that got really uncomfortable, bit were very all over the place and I asked for paracetamol. Then shortly after they started to get regular and then my waters broke. Fingers crossed!!

Babyface thanks! I hope we can go home later :)


----------



## babyface15

ooh omni I hope this is the start of it for you :thumbup:


----------



## Little Ducky

Hope Markus is OK Pebbie!!

Omi I really hope things kick off for you properly soon.

Still no signs here, suitably convinced I'll be last to pop! Not even a single BH or cramp so far.


----------



## pebbie1

Well any updates CLH and Omi?

It was the worst night ever here. Markus had to wear an eye mask for the light and he hated it. So he screamed most of the time during the night and it was horrible. They just did another blood sample so fingers crossed the results will be ok and we can go home! If he has to stay another night my husband will have to do it as I can't do this again :(


----------



## CLH_X3

No updates from me, was losing plug all yday but no cramps etc ... Went for a nandos and seen a film at the cinema last night which was fun ... 

Hope you can go home today and that Markus is ok! 

Omi - any developments with your pain ? 

I got another sweep next tue if nothing happens with this one...


----------



## OmiOmen

Pebbie, I hope he is doing okay. Hospitals are a bad enough place to be at the best of times but it is really tough with a newborn. 

No updates from me. Still had some pains when waking in the night but still more like cramps than BH's or contractions. I had BH's by the end of the second trimester in both pregnancies so I think I must be one of those people who just get a lot that amount to nothing. The past few days they are getting worse and are more than uncomfortable though. I have a MW appointment today but it is just a blood pressure check really because it has been up recently.


----------



## Little Ducky

Really hope Markus is allowed home today Pebbie :-(

I feel like crap, not sleeping a wink at night any more, and still full of cold. Morning sickness type nausea seems to have returned again now too. 6 days till due date, and I've got an appointment with midwife the day after dd to book induction if nothing has happened before then, which is seeming unlikely. 

Hope babies start popping out all over the place soon, CHL, BF, Omi & anyone else waiting!


----------



## babyface15

good morning!
I've had a few crampy bhs since yesterday night and a lot more pressure in my bum while walking and hip while sleeping. seems baby has gone even lower! I have a drs appt this evening to check where I am and maybe do a sweep

aw really hope markus is let out soon hun xx is your hubby off work?

omni will you get a check done or a sweep?

poor you little ducky you sound miserable! hopefully baby stays put until you recover from the cold.xx


----------



## charbaby

Pebbie Marlee had jaundice but luckily we managed to sort it from home, they said to feed her every 3 hours and keep her in natural day light all the time, she loves her bottles so that was easy for me. Hope he is doing well.
Marlee went 7 and half hours last night getting longer and longer all the time so proud <3 x


----------



## CLH_X3

Well done marlee ... What's your little routine before bed ? Are you dream feeding ? 

Omi - you must be getting my BH for me! I haven't had 1 and I still haven't had any ... I only get abit crampy if I over do it!


----------



## pebbie1

Yeah that's what the midwife said 2 days ago but unfortunately his readings only kept going up.
They come down now though so he gets another blood test at 11 and of it has gone down again were out of here! And he drinks every 2 hours!! He's a thirsty little boy hahahahaha


----------



## charbaby

CLH_X3 said:


> Well done marlee ... What's your little routine before bed ? Are you dream feeding ?
> 
> Omi - you must be getting my BH for me! I haven't had 1 and I still haven't had any ... I only get abit crampy if I over do it!

No routine as such and no dream feeding, she has her last bottle between 8-10pm depending on what times she has them in the day, then she is sleeping till 3-5am having another bottle then going back to sleep till 7-8am. During the day she is drinking 4 onz every 3-4 hours, I have put her bottles up to 5onz today as she drained 3 of them yesterday so think she is wanting more now. :thumbup:


----------



## passion4shoes

I am so jealous char. This breastfeeding stuff is really hard. I have contemplated going and getting formula but can't be arsed to walk to the shop! 

Matilda has gone over to sleep at 4am, 6am, 6am. Awake ALL NIGHT feeding and crying. 'Cluster feeding'. OH sleeps through it! There's a lot to be said for formula feeding. I don't remember it being this hard with DS.

How's the move omi? 

That sounds really hard pebbie. I hope Markus is better today and allowed home.

Sounds like a favourable sweep CLH.


----------



## charbaby

Passion, I formula fed the other 2 kids aswell I have never been one to want to breastfeed personally. It is easier as o/h has been doing the night feed most of the time dreading him going back to work next Tuesday! x


----------



## OmiOmen

Hope the last test went well pebbie.

No check or sweep done, just a blood pressure check in the end. I have another appointment next week but I don't think there is any intention of a sweep getting done. Lots more cramps today but I walked to and from the doctors office and walking always sets them off anyway.


----------



## babyface15

wow char that's amazing! :)
passion did you bf or ff your first?

clh any news? I gotta feeling you might be next heh

pebbie, hope markus' blood work comes back good xx


----------



## babyface15

oh missed you omni, sounds promising you're still all crampy. at least you know your body is preparing

I can't wait to have my check done tonight! though I think I'll be pretty disappointed if i'm not favorable


----------



## pebbie1

Still waiting for the results!

Passion, I struggled with it but my milk has come proper through now. As soon as Markus gives a peep my boobs are leaking like mad!! Markus doesn't even have to do any effort to get the milk out :)


----------



## babyface15

any word pebbie? I hope my milk comes in like that!!!

sweep in 3 hrs so long as i'm dilated I guess, anticipation is killing me lol


----------



## OmiOmen

Good luck with the sweep babyface.

It looks like DH didn't sort the internet out for the move and has just done it so I will have it tomorrow and maybe Friday but then not until the 7th of June! So it looks like I will miss out on the rest of the births here...well unless anyone has their baby tomorrow.


----------



## pebbie1

Yep, we just got home! A machine broke in the laboratory so it took 6 hours for the results to come back, but all is good!

Good luck with the sweep babyface. Hope it'll get things going for you. It's so weird some women are still pregnant. I already forgot what it was like!!

Char, Passion, does the top of your tummy hurt as well, under the ribs?


----------



## passion4shoes

I bf DS but he took to it instantly with no problems at all. Matilda is a bit fussier at the breast and is awake feeding all night but sleeps well in the day.

I should sleep more in the day but I find tat really hard. I really don't know how you do it with other children. DS gets himself up, does his paper round, walks and feeds the dog, makes his lunch and goes to school. Having a toddler or kids to get to school.....?! 

I can't wait for the rest of you to have the babies. I am really excited for you going into labour. Have you had your check baby?


----------



## charbaby

Pebbie I don't think mine did? I can't really remember, I am back to normal now thank god all the pregnancy and birth complaints are starting to fade in my memory already x


----------



## babyface15

oh no omni, we'll miss out on your birth too!

glad you're home finally pebbie! 

my appt is in less than an hr! woop!! haha pebbie can't wait to forget what being pregnant feels like lol

passion, I hope I have a quick labor like you :D


----------



## CLH_X3

Good luck babyface


----------



## charbaby

good luck babyface hope something is happening for you! :)

The lady who took Marlee's photos sent me a sneak preview can't wait to view them all on sat :) x
 



Attached Files:







Marlee.1.jpg
File size: 27.6 KB
Views: 2









Marlee photoshoot1.jpg
File size: 23.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## charbaby

opps uploaded the wrong pic then lol
  



Attached Files:







Marlee photoshoot1.jpg
File size: 23.6 KB
Views: 1









Marlee photoshoot 2.jpg
File size: 24.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## babyface15

awe precious little thing <3

so I was only half a cm so she didn't do the sweep boohoo. we'll have to try the old 'Italian sweep' again tonight ;)


----------



## Little Ducky

OmiOmen said:


> Good luck with the sweep babyface.
> 
> It looks like DH didn't sort the internet out for the move and has just done it so I will have it tomorrow and maybe Friday but then not until the 7th of June! So it looks like I will miss out on the rest of the births here...well unless anyone has their baby tomorrow.

Ahh crap :-( 
This sucks, can you get on using 3G on your phone from time to time? We won't here about the arrival of your LO :nope:

Char baby, beautiful photos!

BF, sorry about no sweep :-(


----------



## pebbie1

Babyface hahaha yes, Italian sweep it is lol. Can you get evening primrose tablets? They really helped to soften my cervix


----------



## pebbie1

Awwww Char, love he pics! She looks so alert already. Gorgeous. &#10084;


----------



## pebbie1

passion4shoes said:


> I bf DS but he took to it instantly with no problems at all. Matilda is a bit fussier at the breast and is awake feeding all night but sleeps well in the day.

Markus feeds all nicht too. I wonder why?? He also still doesn't like his Moses basket lol!!


----------



## OmiOmen

Cute photos Char.

Hope the Italian sweep goes better babyface, lol.

My phone is fairly rubbish to be honest because I am not great with technology. Normally the internet is the first thing DH sorts out when moving so I am surprised he forgot. 

I still have cramps, they are pretty bad and have not stopped in 3 days but still nothing is actually happening! I could probably do with nothing happening until we have move though.


----------



## charbaby

oh thats a bit rubbish babyface! Hopefully them messing around up their might have kick started something tho?
Come on ladies we need some more babies :)

Pebbie if you have time was thinking you could update first page with weights and d.o.b for us who have had babies ? x


----------



## pebbie1

Charbaby, no problem. Was Marlee 8lbs 15oz? And what length was she?
Passion, Zfbaby and NatalieBelle can you give me the date again as I'm not 100% sure anymore and the weight and length of your babies? X


----------



## babyface15

thanks girls! I was pretty disappointed but at least I want totally closed up

pebbie is it to late for epo? what do I do with it?

come on baby. maybe the full moon will bring it on heh


----------



## pebbie1

A lot of women insert tablets in their foof at night. I've tried that 3 nights but then just took 1000mg a day orally as I read it works better. I only took it 4 days and my cervix was really soft after that.


----------



## babyface15

thanks hun i'm going to pick some up :)


----------



## babyface15

ooh i'm losing some of my plug :D never been so excited to see something so gross come out of there haha


----------



## pebbie1

Ohhhh exciting!!


----------



## OmiOmen

How exciting. I am very jealous, I can't believe after 3-4 days of really bad cramping I haven't even started losing my plug.


----------



## passion4shoes

FC baby face - that was the immediate start for me! 

Gutted about your Internet omi. You should get your OH to find us on your phones Internet. 

I have a hard ridge across the middle of my abdomen, I am not sure if that's my uterus contracting back down. I still have a baby bump (it as only been 5 days!) but the mw said it is just fluid now.

Gorgeous photos char. I can't believe how much hair she has!


----------



## Little Ducky

Ladies, Is it normal I've had no cramping or bhs or any other signs yet? I feel like labour is never going to come! I know DD is 5 days away still but I was sure I'd of had some niggles by now! :-(


----------



## pebbie1

Ducky it's perfectly normal. You don't always feel bh's and I never felt any with my daughter and had no pains or anything with her until I went into active labour. 

Passion it sounds like your uterus. You can drink rlt as it really helps your uterus go back to normal. The top of my tummy just really hurts and my feet and ankles are MASSIVE!!! Lol

Omi, don't worry about the plug! I never saw mine with both deliveries as they came out during the pushing whilst in labour.


----------



## charbaby

pebbie1 said:


> Charbaby, no problem. Was Marlee 8lbs 15oz? And what length was she?
> Passion, Zfbaby and NatalieBelle can you give me the date again as I'm not 100% sure anymore and the weight and length of your babies? X

8lb 15 born on the 9th 52cm x


----------



## OmiOmen

Ducky I had DS1 by planned c-section at 39+1 and didn't feel like my body was preparing itself at all other than BH's which I had from the second trimester and meant nothing. This time I keep feeling like I am on the edge of labour but never am!


----------



## NatalieBelle

14th 8 lb's 1 ounce 19 inch


----------



## Little Ducky

OK thanks guys! X


----------



## babyface15

I wish it would go fast like you passion :haha: 

ducky you might be having some bhs and not know it too! sometimes they don't feel like anything


----------



## CLH_X3

My friend gave birth today ... My turn soon hopefully!


----------



## passion4shoes

Baby girl born on 18th. Weight 7lb 14oz. Length 52cm. Head circumference was 34cm (just interested to compare!)

I didn't have any signs either. Her head didn't engage until she was coming out! 

After an excellent pregnancy and birth I have hit my first hurdle - breastfeeding. Turns out my boobs are over producing milk, baby has a slight tongue tie and I am developing mastitis. Had to go to the doctor today for antibiotics (first time getting dressed, first time leaving the house and first time leaving Matilda!) sucks, but good to know how to solve it. My poor cracked, blistered, bleeding nipples.


----------



## pebbie1

Passion, how did you know you were getting mastitis? I googled it yesterday as my right boob hurts bad in 1 spot and I felt as if I'm getting the flu (very achey skin all over the place and shivers)? Breastfeeding is pretty hard to do and I definitely didn't manage the first time round. Markus has been cluster feeding at night between 10pm and 5am. So tiring! I am just feeding now after he slept from 22.30 till 1.55. First time ever! I hope he just falls asleep when I put him back to bed.


----------



## passion4shoes

Exactly the symptoms you have just described. I have one red hot area on my boob which is the infected site. Matilda is the same as Markus. I went to bed at 6.30am. Midwives knocked at 0930! Eugh. Your dr should give you antibiotics.

How are you getting on dealing with Marielle in the mornings? Are you apping during the day? 

Natalie that is a gorgeous picture of your bubba x

Matilda gets her tongue tie cut on Sunday. I hope it doesn't hurt them.


----------



## OmiOmen

I had mastitus a couple of times with DS1. I had a red and painful breast and flu like symptoms. the first time I had it was a really nasty case and I was pretty much falling in and out of consciousness for 24 hours and DH had to look after DS1 and just shake me awake when he needed feeding. 

After my cramps improving a little yesterday they are back with a vengeance today ready for me moving this evening. :dohh:


----------



## pebbie1

Passion I have no idea how I'm doing it! Somehow I get up and do all the things and I'm feeling ok-ish until the evening. As soon as Marielle is in bed its game over. I've gone to bed a few times at 6.30 as well. She also goes to nursery 2 afternoons a week and today friends are taking her horse riding all day so I've been sleeping every minute Markus is asleep. Bliss!! My mum is coming over from holland for a week on Monday. Looking forward to it!!

My boob just has a sore spot but hasn't got a hot spot on it. Still feel like crap though


----------



## babyface15

sorry you guys are havinga hard time with it. I hope things get better soon!! xxx

omni good luck with the move, when will you be out of communication?


----------



## OmiOmen

Well, we are moving this evening so I won't be able to get online in couple of hours.


----------



## babyface15

aw well best of luck then!! xx hopefully you can figure out your hubs phone to give us an update when baby is born.


----------



## passion4shoes

Good luck omi. Looking forward to your BS xx

Christ pebbie!! Matilda finally fell asleep at 0630 but mw came round at 0930! She won't sleep in her basket but only falls asleep on OH's chest. He loves it. Lol! He is totally smitten x


----------



## OmiOmen

Aww, Passion that is so cute.

Just found out our internet connection date was moved back because they have to lay new wiring! DH wants to get a temporary dongle connection so although I won't be able to come on much if it works I will be able to keep up a bit with updates. Moving will start in about 2 hours and my cramps are getting worse, I think I can feel my stomach tightening but am not sure. Since this has gone on for days now I doubt I need to worry about labour starting mid move though.


----------



## pebbie1

Passion how unfortunate the midwife came round! 
My hubby is so smitten he has a son. So cute to watch :)
Markus will only fall asleep in his Moses basket if I warm it up with a hot water bottle lol. Can't blame him with this cold weather!! Normally we could leave Marielle in bed in the mornings and she'd read a book till 8.30 but the cheeky monkey has discovered how to climb out of her cotbed so she stands next to our bed in the mornings, feeling well smart hahsha 

Omi, good luck hun. Hope you can manage to get on here via the phone. I'm always in here on my phone. Make sure you put your feet up tonight and just tell everyone else what to do and where what goes ;)


----------



## OmiOmen

How is she enjoying being a big sister?

To be honest I have not packed a single thing other than a bag with PJ's and stuff like that in there for tonight. DH and my in-laws are doing the moving so I only have to look after DS1. I feel a bit lazy but I have never had less stress when moving. :haha:


----------



## Little Ducky

Omi, good luck with the move! I'd be doing my nut if I had moving house to worry about on top of being ready to pop out a baby any day now... so you have my hugest respect Lol!
Really hope you're able to get online a bit to keep us updated. X


----------



## pebbie1

Omi, she loves it! She keeps saying baby Markus baby Markus hahahaha!


----------



## CLH_X3

Good luck with ur move omi!! 

Pebble - do u have a bouncer Markus goes in ? Faith slept in hers a lot as a baby, or just on the sofa next to me! Lol ... 

Char - how are u getting on ? 

It's my due date tomorrow!!! Woo.


----------



## Zfbaby

Hi ladies, 
Sorry I've not been on for awhile. Pebbie glad Markus is doing well now and you're at home.
Hope the move was successful omni and you manage to get back online shortly. 
Afm- I'm not having the best of times. I'm finally home with Louis, we left the birth center on Sunday and we have just been trying to learn to be parents. Dh is doing really well but I'm a mess. Baby blues hit day 3 and to add to that Louis lost too much weight and we were told to supplement with formula to help him gain weight. My milk didn't kicking until after then (around day 5) and by day 7 it's dried up. I can now only pump 40mls in an hour and I can't seem to make enough to feed him.
The nurses were so adamant that he needed formula that they didn't tell us just how quickly my milk could disappear. Trying to get him latched on properly seems impossible despite so many people showing me how he's got do used to bottles he won't suck effectively to bring in any milk. I just spend all day crying and pumping, even during the night. I have no idea what to do for him and when,?how to dress him, change him etc. dh does most of it and instead of being soothed by me he just cries more. We don't seem to have any form of routine, he hardly sleeps unless we've given him loads of formula and the rest of the time he's screaming for food I can't produce. I feel like an utter failure. I've been told to pump every 2-3 hrs even during the night on top of feeding him whenever he wants it and I just can't make anything other than drops. I don't know what to do. I wanted to breastfeed so badly and I don't even really know how to bottle feed ( as in how much and when). I see how well everyone is doing and I can't help feel like a crap mother. I can't seem to tell what he needs and when and he gets so upset that when he screams his feet turn purple! He gets so frustrated waiting for me to help him I can't see how he could possibly love or need me especially when everyone else seems to be so much better with him. 
Sorry for the long rant I just can't seem to get this out to dh.


----------



## pebbie1

Zfbaby I'm so so sorry for you hun!! 
With Marielle I really wanted to breastfeed as well. So I tried and like Louis she was just screaming her head off, head butting my boob and going absolutely mental. After a week I gave up and for her, that was the best decision I made! She got so much happier and calmer. I'll never forget the first bottle we gave her. She necked it and knocked herself out for hours. It was hard for me as I felt like I failed, but at the end of the day, it is about your baby being happy and growing well.
What we did was feed her every 4 hours 7, 11, 15, 19, 23 and appr 3 o'clock. We just looked on the side of the formula pack to see what their guideline was for the age Marielle was. And it worked really well. We also knew exactly how much she was feeding every day. 
Now with Markus I tried again and it worked (so far). I think I'm more relaxed now than I was when I had Marielle. I was so stressed out with her that I couldn't even enjoy being a mum and I ended up with postnatal depression. Not very nice, but you need to be careful hun that you're not heading that way. If I were you I'd ring the Health visitor or your midwife and explain to them what's going on. Maybe they'll be able to give you some support. 
It's pretty hard becoming a mummy and having this tiny person depending on you. And they can't say what's wrong with them and nobody can give you an easy, straightforward way of how to do things. 
If I were you (and im not but this is from my experience) I'd give up on the breastfeeding and switch to formula. It'll be less stressful if you don't have to try and squeeze every drop out of your boob for hours and see him destroy that in seconds and then being upset as he needs loads more. It's best for you and him to see him satisfied and asleep with a full tummy of milk.
Markus has been hanging on my boob probably 22 out if the last 24 hours, wanting to feed non stop (and is still doing so as I'm typing this) and I really can't say I'm having a great time with that as I'm getting exhausted!!

I hope you're going to be fine hun, but this can't go on like that. You, your hubby and Louis need to be happy.
Big :hugs: x


----------



## Zfbaby

Thank you pebbie. I really don't want to give up, all along its been my goal/reward to myself to be able to have this one natural thing between us. It just didn't occur to me that we would struggle every step and im so tired, sore and swollen. 
I knew a c-section MIGHT delay my milk but not have this affect. And nobody tells you the dangers until after they've happened. Misinformation seems to be the theme since he was born. One dr says one thing and another says the opposite. We were told by one Mw to wash his face and eyes everyday. Another came along and saw dh doing this and told him never clean Louis' eyes as he'd get an infection so we stopped. 2 days later he can't open one eye due to sticky eye and a new Mw made us feel like we were abusive morons. I just keep looking at him and thinking about how perfect he was when he was born and how each day goes by we've ruined him a bit more. he gets so upset waiting for me to make enough milk that he claws at his eyes and face!!! 
We've got another appt today to weigh him. I'm sure it's gone up as he's been having formula so it's no reflection on how my milk is going but I can't bear to watch him scream for food. I'm going to talk yo the Mw again about our options. I don't want to be selfish and making him struggle to get food whilst I pump drops seems selfish


----------



## charbaby

CLH_X3 said:


> Good luck with ur move omi!!
> 
> Pebble - do u have a bouncer Markus goes in ? Faith slept in hers a lot as a baby, or just on the sofa next to me! Lol ...
> 
> Char - how are u getting on ?
> 
> It's my due date tomorrow!!! Woo.

Happy due date! Come on baby :)

I am getting on great Marlee is such a good baby I think I am very lucky. She goes 7 and half hours at night. During the day when she is awake she just sits and stares so happy and content. Had her hearing test done and all was good clear response came back within seconds which the health visitor said was really good news. x


----------



## pebbie1

Zfbaby getting different information definitely isn't going to help. It's time to stop listening to advise like that and let your mother instinct take over. Even if you think you don't have it, you will and deep down you'll know what to do. You just have to trust yourself that you can do it.
What does your gut tell you about cleaning his face or bathing him? You see him every day so you'll know. If you want to bathe him every day, do it! If you want to do it twice a week, do it! You'll know what'd best for him.
Regarding the feeds, I can completely understand that you want to feed. Why do you express first? My friend had the same thing and she just put her on the breast when she was hungry and then afterwards top her up with formula. So she still fed her, even though maybe only a little bit, but then she'd drink from the bottle afterwards to get what she needed until she was full. It's less stressful for you and Louis. And she was recommended this by her GP and midwife and it did the trick. She kept producing bits of milk for 9 months.


----------



## Zfbaby

pebbie1 said:


> Zfbaby getting different information definitely isn't going to help. It's time to stop listening to advise like that and let your mother instinct take over. Even if you think you don't have it, you will and deep down you'll know what to do. You just have to trust yourself that you can do it.
> What does your gut tell you about cleaning his face or bathing him? You see him every day so you'll know. If you want to bathe him every day, do it! If you want to do it twice a week, do it! You'll know what'd best for him.
> Regarding the feeds, I can completely understand that you want to feed. Why do you express first? My friend had the same thing and she just put her on the breast when she was hungry and then afterwards top her up with formula. So she still fed her, even though maybe only a little bit, but then she'd drink from the bottle afterwards to get what she needed until she was full. It's less stressful for you and Louis. And she was recommended this by her GP and midwife and it did the trick. She kept producing bits of milk for 9 months.

They told me to pump first to make more milk and to keep a record of
How much he was getting. Plus it was so hard to latch him on.


----------



## pebbie1

Are you getting any more milk out yet? Double check it with your midwife as you really shouldn't be this distressed and neither should Louis. Bless you hun. You've probably heard it before but it will get better. With Marielle and now also with Markus, if I'm struggling a bit I keep saying: it's only a phase! 
I wish there was anything I could do for you!!!!!!


----------



## babyface15

oh zfbaby I'm so sorry you're having such a hard time :hugs: :hugs: sounds like pebbie has been in the same place and has lots of useful advice. I know I read on my book Ina Mays Guide to Breastfeeding, that it can be hard to establish breastfeeding after a c section. I think most of the advice was just to spend a lot of quiet time together playing, stroking, tickling and try to start relaxed as possible so that you let down. sounds like you've gotten lots of conflicting advice. you're not a failure of you switch to formula though, little markus well get everything he needs. but if you do want to continue with breastfeeding, do you have a lactation consultant or Le Leche League member (not sure if that's in the UK) you could consult? best wishes that things will get better soon xxx


----------



## OmiOmen

I have temporary internet for a couple of days!

So sorry to hear about the troubles Zfbaby, it sounds like you was given some bad advice and was not supported in your decision. DS1 had so much trouble feeding that he had crystals in urine for 1-2 days and the MW's and lactation consultant reassured me constantly and came to the house with every little BF'ing worry I had. It is always sad to hear of other places that don't offer that support. Please try not to feel like a bad mum, honestly EVERYONE feels like that at some point, people just don't admit it to each other. :hugs: I agree that if you are struggling then talking to your MW/HV might be a good idea especially before your OH goes back to work and you are left on your own because that an feel tough enough even if things are running smoothly.


----------



## pebbie1

Zfbaby how are you doing hun?? What did the midwife say? X


----------



## babyface15

having contractions 15 mins apart & had my show today. I hope tonight is my night, keep your fingers crossed for me :)


----------



## pebbie1

Ohhhhhh exciting!!!! Are they strong contractions? Good luck!! X


----------



## babyface15

yes they are getting pretty strong! I got a bath and tried to sleep for a few hours but can't manage anymore. I think this is it for me :) I think it's still early labor because I'm really hungry and they are only about 15 mins apart again


----------



## pebbie1

Ohhhhh exciting stuff! Try walking around as much as you can. That got things moving along nicely for me


----------



## babyface15

thanks hun :) yes good advice, will def walk around to get this moving along!! but hopefully I can get a few more winks first, I've only had about 2 hours sleep so far.


----------



## pebbie1

Do you think you can sleep through them?


----------



## Little Ducky

Ohhhhh baby face how exciting!!! 

Hopefully we'll get an 'I've had my baby' update very soon :D


----------



## OmiOmen

Good luck babyface. :thumbup:


----------



## charbaby

Yay good luck babyface! Another baby on it's way :) xx


----------



## Zfbaby

Good luck babyface!

Pebbie- well thanks to the formula Louis's weight is back up to normal so that's the main thing. She seems to think I'm just going to be one of those women who can't breastfeed. She's suggested pumping when I can rather than every 2-3hrs and offer baby the breast before each formula like I've been doing and pump after he's finished. By emptying the breast I should make a little more and she thinks one breastfeed a day is more than enough to start with so store my milk up over a day and give him ebm as his last feed of the day. I personally think she knows that my milk will dry up completely soon and by then I'll have settled down with formula. 
I've got a support group in Wednesday so I'm hoping that will help with my latching on. 
When we arrived at the Mw we bumped in to a couple we met through our antenatal class who were in hospital at the same time as us as well. She ended up with a emcs and has had the exact same problems as us. They switched to formula and haven't regretted it at all. Still not sure what to do. 
I want a happy contented healthy baby but at the minute he's far to frantic for that. I'm conscious that if we don't respond to his needs correctly now he won't learn to trust us if that makes sense.


----------



## babyface15

they slowed a bit for me to manage another few hours of broken sleep. I can't sleep through them but they were coming about every 30 mins. but I'm up now and ready to get things moving. hope it speeds back up again :) thanks everyone! will update later


----------



## pebbie1

Zfbaby it's hard isn't it? With Marielle I couldn't feed either. It was very stressful. See what the support group says and if they can help. You can't blame yourself for not trying though, so well done for that!


----------



## CLH_X3

Good luck babyface! 

So sorry ur not getting on to well zfbaby, pebble has given u some great advice. 

Still no signs for me.


----------



## OmiOmen

No signs for me either. In fact after having cramps for 5-6 days they seemed to have stopped yesterday so if anything it feels like I am going backwards.


----------



## pebbie1

How's it going babyface?

So I felt flu-ish the other day. It got worse and worse and I developed a fever last night. So we called and the out of hours doctor came round. He said no mastitis as I didn't have a red patch on my boob. So he gave me antibiotics anyways as I had such a high fever. Woke up this morning and I have this big red, boiling hot patch on my right boob and it was really sore. So it was mastitis after all!! Wish I didn't wait 4 days to call a doctor. Anyways, I feel a bit better already and 1 more sleep till my mum is coming over tomorrow!!!! I've not seen her since February and can't wait :)


----------



## babyface15

uh I think I'm stuck in early labor. I just had a bunch more of my show and am getting contractions but they aren't becoming frequent enough. I just went on another long walk. hope this doesn't go on for too much longer!! xx
aw hope your mastis clears up quick with your antibiotics pebbbie!


----------



## OmiOmen

I think my plug is starting to come loose! I know that doesn't mean labour is close but it is a good sign.


----------



## Little Ducky

How's things going BF? And Pebie, how are you feeling?

Omi, good news about your plug, all good signs! 

Still no signs here, not a cramp or show to be seen! Due date tomorrow, then midwife on Wednesday to book induction at 42 weeks. Very scared about being induced.


----------



## charbaby

How you all doing? Any new babies for the thread x


----------



## OmiOmen

Not much more here still. My plug is at best coming loose not fully away. I was really hoping it would happen before this weekend so I don't make it to my appointment just before 41 weeks and DH could make the most of his paternity leave. I pre-washed all my newborn nappies and DH put the crib together yesterday so we are a little more prepared when it does happen though. 

Anyone else got some promising signs or a baby yet?


----------



## CLH_X3

Nothing here, I have a sweep tomorrow tho and I have a feeling it be wed/thur il give birth! ... But you never no...

I bought my first tub of formula yday and I'm guna get the steriliser ready fr when I get home ... 

Here's a bump picture


----------



## babyface15

I'm still here! 
my contractions keep picking up, then slowing, then stalling, then picking up again. I think its happened about three times so far. 

I have my biophysical exam today to check on my placenta and the baby and they will begun to talk about induction dates. contractions have picked up again since about three AM but are still only about 15 mins apart. we'll see what happens at my exam! hope things don't stall out again today xx

clh I can't see a picture!


----------



## passion4shoes

Good luck baby xx

Zf- I am in a very similar situation. I cried when I read your post. I am so sorry you have had such a rough ride - all resulting from conflicting advice. I second what omi said - trust your own instinct. It is your baby. Make sure you get help if you start to feel depressed / post natal. 

Breastfeeding is soooo difficult. I too thought it would be easy to just feed my baby. Huh. Matilda had a tongue tie, I produced too much milk but she couldn't latch - literally just sucking on my nipples. Poor little thing was starving. Every night 12-6am crying with hunger, clawing her face in frustration and head butting my boobs. The midwife cut it on Saturday and she had a really good feed off one breast, but my other nipple fell apart in her mouth (I literally had to fish out part of my nipple) far too painful to carry on so introduced formula. Cried my eyes out and felt like a failure. But actually she is feeding and much happier. 

I am expressing but only one boob as the other is still too sore. Expressing and formula feeding is a lot of work.

Don't feel bad zf. We are doing what is best for our babies. We can still bond with lots of skin to skin.


----------



## Little Ducky

Nobody should feel bad at not being able (or not wanting) to breastfeed. I know I have no first hand experience so not really qualified to comment, but I know how difficult it can be for various reasons, and I have vowed not to put any pressure on myself to succeed at it whatever the cost. Life with a newborn is hard enough!

In other news, no baby yet, due date today, and I just woke up choking on my own vomit. Scary, scary, scary :-(


----------



## OmiOmen

Sorry you have had a rough time too passion. I do wish women were told how hard BF'ing can be because I remember the shock of how hard it was really hit me hard last time too. :hugs: 

That does sound scary Little Ducky. I almost choked while vomiting with MS in this pregnancy, I started to black out and fall to the floor and it only came free just in time. Horrid experience. I felt a bit shook up for a day or two after it happened, hope your feeling okay after it happening now.

No sign of anything happening here either. I am starting to feel fed up and ever passing hour brings my consultant appointment on the 5th that bit closer. I am genuinely just starting to feel stupid and angry at myself for drawing this out by not booking a repeat c-section originally because I now feel sure that is where I am heading again. I really wanted labour to happen naturally and get a VBAC but it feels like it will never happen. :nope: I have a MW appointment tomorrow but I don't think much is going to happen but the regular checks however my normal MW is on holiday so it is with someone else. At least my new house is closer to the GP's office so it will only take a few minutes to walk there.


----------



## CLH_X3

Second sweep today, see if anything comes from it


----------



## OmiOmen

Good luck CLH, hope it works for you.


----------



## CLH_X3

Well I'm now 3cm, soft and really favourable, she expects il give birth within a couple days but she will call Friday to see and if not book induction


----------



## Zfbaby

passion4shoes said:


> Good luck baby xx
> 
> Zf- I am in a very similar situation. I cried when I read your post. I am so sorry you have had such a rough ride - all resulting from conflicting advice. I second what omi said - trust your own instinct. It is your baby. Make sure you get help if you start to feel depressed / post natal.
> 
> Breastfeeding is soooo difficult. I too thought it would be easy to just feed my baby. Huh. Matilda had a tongue tie, I produced too much milk but she couldn't latch - literally just sucking on my nipples. Poor little thing was starving. Every night 12-6am crying with hunger, clawing her face in frustration and head butting my boobs. The midwife cut it on Saturday and she had a really good feed off one breast, but my other nipple fell apart in her mouth (I literally had to fish out part of my nipple) far too painful to carry on so introduced formula. Cried my eyes out and felt like a failure. But actually she is feeding and much happier.
> 
> I am expressing but only one boob as the other is still too sore. Expressing and formula feeding is a lot of work.
> 
> Don't feel bad zf. We are doing what is best for our babies. We can still bond with lots of skin to skin.

It's ridiculously hard and tiring too. When he cries and puts his hands to his mouth for food I want to die I feel so bad for him. I'm producing a bit more milk but not enough to properly feed him and he still won't latch on, just pulls on the end of my nipple which is soooo painful. When I take him off to reposition him he screams and puts his hands back in his mouth so I can't latch him back on. Or he goes on really well and then pulls his head back so he slides back on to the nipple. 
He's been checked for tounge tie and it isn't that so I have no idea why he won't latch. 
I really feel for you knowing why was wrong and having everything else sorted but not being able to do anything about it. Watching them starve and get so upset breaks your heart. 

How can nature make the most basic of needs so difficult to produce??!

We are mixing between formula and breast. I'm expressing in the morning, afternoon and night before bed. But I'm so tired I don't really express at night. I've started to wake up in pools of milk though so I think im going to have to go back to expressing in the night too. It's so frustrating trying to preempt what he will need to eat. I put him on the breast first when he's hungry or wakes at night and dh makes a bottle up to top him off. Sometimes he falls asleep before the formula is ready and it gets wasted but then wakes again for more before I've had chance to make any more milk but after the formula is safe to drink. He's done the same with ebm and I end up wasting what's taken hours to pump. 
He never seems calm enough for skin to skin so were not getting much of that either :( if he's bots crying from hunger, it's wind or being changed or something else I haven't worked out yet. :shrug: 

I'm waiting for that feeling of joy to kick in and although I love him I'm so frightened of him sometimes it's hard to feel that true sense of joy. If that makes sense.

I really hope it all works out for us. :) xx


----------



## pebbie1

Awwww zfbaby. It'll come and you'll really enjoy it!
I'm too finding this breastfeeding malarkey really hard and all Markus has done is lost some weight. He's still cluster feeding at night and it drives me nuts as I can't put him down to sleep!!

So, the midwife came round for the day 10 check. She checked my bp and was sent straight to hospital as it was 173/105?!?. I wasn't even allowed to drive my car or wait for my GP to come round 2 hours later as I could have a stroke. Of course I ended up in floods of tears as my hubby is in France for work and my mum is at my house till Friday (she flew over from holland yesterday) and I've not seen her since February. What a mess :( So I've been sat at triage for the last few hours. They're monitoring my bp and it came down to 146/86 and now is at 161/88. I really really really want to go home today so please keep your fingers crossed as they think it might develop into eclampsia. Ugh such a mess.... :(


----------



## Zfbaby

Oh my god pebbie!!! 
I hope it comes back down and you can go home but if not its best you stay put. Have you got Markus with you or did your mum have to take him? Xxx


----------



## CLH_X3

Hope everything is ok pebble .... 

Having a few cramps here and there and losing some bloody plug ..


----------



## charbaby

Hope all is ok Pebbie!
Good luck CLH hope things start moving :)

Marlee was weighed again today at 19 days old and is now 9lb 8 onz! such a little fatty! Can't believe Marlee is nearly 3 weeks old and there is still ladies waiting to give birth! x


----------



## pebbie1

Wow char, great to hear Marlee is doing so well!!!

The doctors kept me in overnight. I've got Markus with me and I'm back on the postnatal ward! 
My husband is on a flight to Luton now and he's booked a hire car from there to drive home to Manchester. Bless him. I'm glad he's coming home though


----------



## babyface15

just to give you an update girls. I've been in pre labor and early labor for days now. contractions every 15 mins or less but not forming a pattern. sometimes they lose frequency and intensity altogether. I'm so exhausted with it. I had a sweep yesterday and had strong contractions 6-10 mins apart for the whole day and night but they never formed a pattern. Today the frequency is less. I just had acupuncture and they're more regular now at 10 mins apart. If things don't get moving I'll be induced Thursday or Friday xx


----------



## passion4shoes

Your poor hubbie- what a scary phone call. I hope you manage to get some sleep and get out of hospital soon. I bet it feels like you are going backwards.

Any news CLH?

Stay positive for a VBAC omi. Have they given you a final date to wait before getting baby out?

Good news about Marlee. Matilda was weighed today - she only gained 25g but at least it is a step in the right direction.

I know what you mean about being a bit scared of them zf. Matilda had a meltdown yesterday at feeding time but kept refusing the breast milk. As soon as I changed the bottle for formula she guzzled it. Interestingly when drinking breast milk she is hungry again really quickly and needs an oz of formula after. BM doesn't seem to satisfy her enough.

This baby lark is tough!


----------



## passion4shoes

Wow baby. Sounds exhausting! Hope it all kicks off tonight.x


----------



## CLH_X3

Nope no signs here
Still losing some plug that's bloody but that's it


----------



## Zfbaby

Fingers crossed for you baby!! Hoping they start to really kick in now. Maybe more accupuncture will help? 

Are you out yet pebbie? Any idea how long you will have to stay if not? 

Louis and I attended our first bfing group this morning. We were the first there snd thr little blighter decided he was hungry so I sat and gave it a go on my own. He ate loads and then fell asleep for the whole session so by the time the consultants arrived he was sparked out and they couldn't watch me feed!!! He then woke up for a feed as we were all leaving! Will have to wait until next week to try again. :( it was nice to meet other mums though most of whom had similar problems. 
Any chance of a group like thus is your area passion? 
We found a great way to get him to sleep though. It seems he loves rock music, particularly Kiss! We've played it on a loop since we got home and he's been really calm. :)


----------



## OmiOmen

Hope all is well pebbie. 

Char, it seems like things are going really well. It is odd that you gave birth almost 3 weeks ago and I have just over a week to go.

Babyface and CLH it seems like it won't be too long for you both now. :thumbup:

Zfbaby, I am glad that it seems like things are improving.

I had a MW appointment today but nothing happened. I have not had an internal examination throughout the pregnancy although she said the consultant might try a sweep next week before going for the induction/c-section. My appointment is in 7 days now and I think there is pretty much zero chance of it happening naturally by then. I just feel really fed up of waiting now and I would have had him a week ago if I had just booked a repeat c-section which as much as I really don't want seems to be where I will end up anyway. They say with a VBAC they don't want you to go over 41 weeks but the overdue conversation is not until next Wednesday.

I saw a different MW today and she made a comment that he seems a lot bigger than DS1 was. I am not sure what they mean by big but I am wondering what I should expect now.


----------



## Little Ducky

Not the greatest MW appointment today, my baby is back to back :-(
She doesn't want to book a sweep as she wants to give him as long as possible to turn before labour.
Induction is booked for June 8th if he doesn't come before.
That's still so far away :-(


----------



## OmiOmen

Sorry Little Ducky. DS2 is in a twisted position but not back to back although they haven't said much about it. I know what you mean about waiting though, my appointment is on the 5th and it would be a couple of days after that before I got an induction/c-section and it is feeling like forever away.


----------



## Little Ducky

I really hope you go naturally before that Omi :(


----------



## CLH_X3

If u have 1 more person say 'any twinges' il go mad .... 

NO NO NO!! .... I haven't even had a single BH so I don't know why people think I'm going to get loads twinges .... LOL

As I posted this someone text me saying 'Lol baby not come yet x' 

NO.

On a plus, my friend got me this today from next which I love!


----------



## OmiOmen

Lol, yes I am getting a mix of 'any twinges yet?' and 'you should be at home resting'. :dohh: Irritatingly I have had BH's for 4 months now and yet hardly any in the past 3 days. I have had a couple of very mild BH's tonight but it was only set off by him moving in reaction to DS1 singing his made up baby song to my belly.

Cute jumper!


----------



## OmiOmen

It's my due date today! I am having some BH's and he seems pretty low down again today but since I have felt like this plenty of times before I don't think it means anything.


----------



## Little Ducky

OmiOmen said:


> It's my due date today! I am having some BH's and he seems pretty low down again today but since I have felt like this plenty of times before I don't think it means anything.

My fingers are crossed for you! If you don't go by your appointment next week, can you still ask to be induced so you can have a vaginal birth, or will you have to have a section? 
I'm trying so hard to get my baby in a better position, he's moved a bit but now I think his back is to my side - not sure if that's better or worse!


----------



## Little Ducky

P.s happy due date!!


----------



## Little Ducky

I'm not sure but I think I might have lost some plug? 
Really sorry for TMI but is it a bit like snot?? (Sorry!)


----------



## passion4shoes

Yeah ducky it is. I had a bloody show which is slightly different - but the same thing if that makes sense! Matilda had her back to my side but moved into the correct position as she was descending.

June 8 seems ages to go! 

Hope things are continuing to improve zf. I went to our 'breast friends' group today. Asked a couple of questions. Matilda had 4oz this morning and was still hungry. I was worried it was too much but mw said all is good. She gets weighed tomorrow so we shall see. 

I am about ready to stop expressing now too. It is jut too time consuming on top of feeding formula. Although it means I get to make OH run after me. He is having far too much of an easy time!


----------



## OmiOmen

That sounds promising Ducky! FX it is starting for you. 

I might be able to get an induction but it depends on the consultant because not all will carry it out for a VBAC due to the increased risks of uterine rupture. The MW thinks I might be offered a sweep on Wednesday first.


----------



## Little Ducky

OmiOmen said:


> That sounds promising Ducky! FX it is starting for you.
> 
> I might be able to get an induction but it depends on the consultant because not all will carry it out for a VBAC due to the increased risks of uterine rupture. The MW thinks I might be offered a sweep on Wednesday first.

Keeping everything crossed you're able to get the birth you want Omi! Must be so frustrating for you.


----------



## CLH_X3

Yeah just like snot! ... Iv been losing loads over about a week... 

Think baby's moved even lower, when I walk I swear I can fill him down so low. 

At this rate I'm having a June baby!


----------



## Zfbaby

passion4shoes said:


> Hope things are continuing to improve zf. I went to our 'breast friends' group today. Asked a couple of questions. Matilda had 4oz this morning and was still hungry. I was worried it was too much but mw said all is good. She gets weighed tomorrow so we shall see.
> 
> I am about ready to stop expressing now too. It is jut too time consuming on top of feeding formula. Although it means I get to make OH run after me. He is having far too much of an easy time!

Lol yeah dh is running around for me too. :) 
Hv came today, she seems to think our latch is good but was mucking about with our positioning so now I'm a bit confused. 
Louis seemed to be bfing all day today and he kept coming off and screaming. It was getting quite frustrating and as I hadn't pumped yet today as I was feeding him all the time I gave in and gave him a bottle :(
He had about 60mls and has gone to sleep. Guess he just wasnt able to get enough from me but I'm so tired and was in need of time for me ( just to be able to pee if nothing else :haha: )
I'm hoping to stop pumping now and just put him on everytime he's hungry. I'm hoping we will just click and he will feed properly. If not I can always top him off with the formula. Not ideal but as long as he's fed. 
I'm sure I'm making more milk than I was although I'm not sure if it's enough yet. Louis had so much milk to drink last night it was coming out of his nose :haha: 
I'm glad Matilda is doing better. A good appetite will help her grow :) 
How did you find the group? It was a bit weird at first being around lots of strangers whilst breast feeding. Think it will take time to get used to it. I was the only one trying to cover up. Everyone else was just sitting around with their boobs out. Kinda odd!


----------



## passion4shoes

It was only me, the support worker and the two midwives. I got to ask a couple of questions and get out of the house so it was good. It sounds like you are doing the right thing by Louis. It made such a inference to Matilda when I gave her a bottle. She was much happier. She was weighed today and has gained 7oz in 3 days. Mw was very pleased. Still not up to her birth weight but she will be weighed again on Tuesday and then I will be signed over to the health visitor. I love the support of my midwives. Gutted to be losing them.

CLH and little ducky - i Don't think you will be waiting much longer.

Omi what are the stats on uterine rupture?


----------



## OmiOmen

ZFbaby and passion, I am glad things are running more smoothly now. 

The statistics if you go into natural labour are not bad at all, between 1-2% (depending on the research) and that includes everything from full rupture to a very slight thinning of the scar. I can't remember what they are with adding intervention but know they go up a fair bit with induction. I think they are going to try a sweep before induction but I really want it to start naturally or from a sweep. 

At this rate the rest of us will be June now since there is only 3 hours left of May! I am thinking it will be between the 6th-8th for me. DH won't end up with much time with DS2 before his paternity leave is done at this rate though.


----------



## CLH_X3

Midwifes called today, if I haven't gave birth by thur I have to ring between 9-9.30 on thur and they will see how busy they are, if there not busy il go in to be introduced, if they are busy il have to ring next day and so on, if I haven't given birth by next sat n they have no space for me to be introduced I have to go in for a full fetal check n there make sure he's ok ...

I got another midwife app on mon so fx!

It's all June baby's for us now!


----------



## babyface15

well ladies after 6 days of pre labor my waters broke last night at 8 pm. got the call to be induced at 9 but I didn't need it. My beautiful baby girl was born vaginally using only nitrous oxide for transition at 1022 am after SIX hours of pushing due to posterior position!!! she weighed 8 lbs 11 Oz. :D


----------



## pebbie1

Oh yay babyface! Congratulations!!! What's her name??? Xxx


----------



## passion4shoes

Woo hoo!!! Congratulations xxxx

Enjoy lots of cuddles!!


----------



## CLH_X3

Congratulations, name ? Weight? Hope your all ok.


----------



## charbaby

Congratulations!! Another 8lber lol
can't wait to see pics xx


----------



## CLH_X3

I totally missed the weight on prev post... 

I'm defo having a 8lb baby! ... Thought if I only got to 40 weeks he might been high 7/ low 8 but defo think its 8 now as feel bigger


----------



## charbaby

Can't believe how big I was measuring and Marlee was 8lb 15 yet all the other ladies were measuring normal and still had 8lb odd babies! defo goes to show that measuring is a load of rubbish! 
Good luck CLH hopefully baby comes soon x


----------



## OmiOmen

Congratulations babyface!


----------



## Little Ducky

Congrats BF!!

So no May baby for me, June is now here and I'm 4 days late. How depressing! 
God I hope he comes soon!!


----------



## CLH_X3

I'm now 7 days late!


----------



## Little Ducky

CLH_X3 said:


> I'm now 7 days late!

You have my sympathies :-(

Any signs things might be happening soon for you?


----------



## CLH_X3

Nope, nothing! Oh well


----------



## OmiOmen

I have had lots of BH's today but it started while out on a walk so I am almost 100% sure they are nothing genuine. :nope:


----------



## Little Ducky

CLH_X3 said:


> Nope, nothing! Oh well

Same, lost a bit of mucusy stuff a few days ago, but nawt since! :( 

Omi, could be something though! Fingers crossed!!


----------



## CLH_X3

Were Be pregnant forever! Lol ...

This thread is defo slow moving now most have given birth!


----------



## pebbie1

Clh it is, isn't it?
It's mad there's still some of us waiting to have their baby!
All is going ok here. Bp is under control with the tablets, Markus his jaundice is gone and the breastfeeding is going ok. He gained weight again so that's great stuff. Markus still is cluster feeding during the night though so most I've slept during the night since he's been born is 3 hours. Pretty exhausting!!
Ill keep my fingers crossed your labours will start soon :) x


----------



## Little Ducky

CLH_X3 said:


> Were Be pregnant forever! Lol ...
> 
> This thread is defo slow moving now most have given birth!

Yeah, it really is Lol! How are things for you today? 



pebbie1 said:


> Clh it is, isn't it?
> It's mad there's still some of us waiting to have their baby!
> All is going ok here. Bp is under control with the tablets, Markus his jaundice is gone and the breastfeeding is going ok. He gained weight again so that's great stuff. Markus still is cluster feeding during the night though so most I've slept during the night since he's been born is 3 hours. Pretty exhausting!!
> Ill keep my fingers crossed your labours will start soon :) x

Glad things are going so well for you & Markus now, and thanks, keep those fingers crossed! 

Omi, any news?


----------



## OmiOmen

After the cramping I started getting BH's that were getting worse last night so used the iPad app for timing contractions and although they were hard to get an exact start and stop time because they were slow building they were about 8 minutes apart. But once I went to bed they stopped and I have only had the odd mild one today. I think it is fair to say I will be making it to my appointment on Wednesday. I can't feel him move any more because all I can feel is the pain from my having gotten too big. Thankfully I can see his bum moving really far out so I know he is moving plenty but it is annoying having to keep making sure. 

I hope non of us will be waiting much longer now.


----------



## Little Ducky

OmiOmen said:


> After the cramping I started getting BH's that were getting worse last night so used the iPad app for timing contractions and although they were hard to get an exact start and stop time because they were slow building they were about 8 minutes apart. But once I went to bed they stopped and I have only had the odd mild one today. I think it is fair to say I will be making it to my appointment on Wednesday. I can't feel him move any more because all I can feel is the pain from my having gotten too big. Thankfully I can see his bum moving really far out so I know he is moving plenty but it is annoying having to keep making sure.
> 
> I hope non of us will be waiting much longer now.

Ahh bless you, that doesnt sound fun :( Really hope things pick up properly for you asap. Will they give you a sweep to try and kick things off?


----------



## OmiOmen

It is the second time my BH's have given me a false start and become regular. I am sure that I am not going to believe I am in labour until my waters brake if it does happen naturally. The last midwife I saw said she thinks they will try a sweep on Wednesday although I know it will probably depend on which consultant I see. I think most consultants will consider induction though. Although I know the risks that come with a VBAC are about 4-5 times higher if induced I can't help but think at least there is the chance of avoiding a c-section again if that is tried first. I was really hoping it would happen naturally so the statistics were in my favour though, but 2 more days isn't long for that to happen.

I have no idea if labour can happen out of nowhere or if you always get those obvious signs it is on its way first? :shrug:


----------



## CLH_X3

With my daughter my labour came out of no were, no nothing an then contractions started one morning and I had her late evening! Don't give up hope! 

Midwife app tomorrow, guess il request another sweep!


----------



## Little Ducky

Well that was depressing, midwife came round, couldn't do a sweep as body just not ready, and baby still back to back despite all my efforts to move him :-(


----------



## pebbie1

Little Ducky said:


> Well that was depressing, midwife came round, couldn't do a sweep as body just not ready, and baby still back to back despite all my efforts to move him :-(

Oh no ducky. It's terrible when they tell you that!
My body wasn't ready but that an change from 1 minute to the other. And Markus was back to back as well but he turned during labour, so that was good, but the back contractions were pretty uncomfortable but do-able. X


----------



## charbaby

Marlee was delivered back to back didn't really seem any different for me but her poor face was all squashed and bruised when she come out where it was pushing against my pubic bone


----------



## Little Ducky

Thanks ladies, I feel a bit more positive after hearing that. Suspect I will almost certainly be here till I'm induced now though! :-(


----------



## Zfbaby

Congrats babyface! 
Good luck chl hope baby turns up soon. 

Had a friend over for the weekend so I've not been online much, crazy how a baby can be born whilst you are away.
Visit from friend was overwhelming but good. Louis had a great day on Saturday, he slept beautifully all day and then Sunday he oh napped for an hour and spent the rest of the day screaming until 10pm. Dh went back to work today and I was sooo scared but it hasn't been too bad. We had a good start to the morning but hit a blip in the afternoon and missed our bfing group. Hoping each day will improve. My milk supply has started to dwindle again which is making things harder. Never know if lo has had enough to eat etc. thinking of moving on to formula full time just do its easier for him and not such a stress on him but I'm not 100% at the minute.


----------



## CLH_X3

When's possible induction for you ducky ? 

Had my sweep, I'm now basically 4 Cm and my cervix is 'paper thin' soft and baby's head is there it's just waiting for the contractions to start.. 
She said If I was induced it would literally be a nudge and I would be in labour!


----------



## CLH_X3

Zfbaby said:


> Congrats babyface!
> Good luck chl hope baby turns up soon.
> 
> Had a friend over for the weekend so I've not been online much, crazy how a baby can be born whilst you are away.
> Visit from friend was overwhelming but good. Louis had a great day on Saturday, he slept beautifully all day and then Sunday he oh napped for an hour and spent the rest of the day screaming until 10pm. Dh went back to work today and I was sooo scared but it hasn't been too bad. We had a good start to the morning but hit a blip in the afternoon and missed our bfing group. Hoping each day will improve. My milk supply has started to dwindle again which is making things harder. Never know if lo has had enough to eat etc. thinking of moving on to formula full time just do its easier for him and not such a stress on him but I'm not 100% at the minute.

I remember my oh going to work for the first time after our daughter was born, I was scared but it was fine... 

I remember leaving her on her play mat in the front room just so I could just go to the bathroom and I checked I locked the door twice!! Lol and it once took me over an hour to get ready to go out for a few hours! It does get easier tho!


----------



## CLH_X3

Also I'm measuring 37 weeks even tho I'm 41 going on 42 weeks... Midwife thinks he will be small or I can just hide a good baby lol


----------



## Little Ducky

CLH_X3 said:


> When's possible induction for you ducky ?
> 
> Had my sweep, I'm now basically 4 Cm and my cervix is 'paper thin' soft and baby's head is there it's just waiting for the contractions to start..
> She said If I was induced it would literally be a nudge and I would be in labour!

Induction is on Saturday, MW said my cervix is still posterior, thick, not dilated etc. :-( 

Is there anything I can do to help get it ready for labour?


----------



## CLH_X3

Well since this last message I'm pretty sure I'm having contraction about 5 mins apart but only lasting 30 odd seconds ... Il keep u all updated, hopefully it doesn't amount to nothing.


----------



## pebbie1

Clh wow I hope this is the start for you! Already 4 cm dilated, you're nearly there!!!! Good luck hun xxxx

Ducky, did they say if your cervix was soft? Normally they need it to be soft, which helps in labour. I took epo, 1000mg once a day for a few days and it made my cervix really soft. X

Midwife told me to express an oz for Markus to have as a top up at the evening feed so hopefully he won't cluster feed. Just fed him and he then guzzled up the oz I pumped this morning so fingers crossed he'll actually sleep a few hours now :)


----------



## OmiOmen

Hope everything is going well CLH. :thumbup:

Sorry things are not moving along at all yet Little Ducky. 

My consultant appointment is tomorrow. My in-laws took a bit of time off to help out and today is there last day off so DH will be looking after DS1 no matter how it happens now. Because DH's work made him book the time off rather than take it when I went into labour next week is his last week off so he won't get as much time with us either. It is all taking so long that I am pretty much going to be on my own doing everything with zero help and I hoped for a little the first few days. I have not had a single internal check so don't even know where I stand. :shrug: His head is so low now I really got no sleep last night and after laying in bed awake for hours I gave in and got up at 5am when the heartburn also kicked in. I am just so fed up of being pregnant now. I was not told exactly what size baby to expect but the MW's I have seen keep commenting on how big he is.


----------



## CLH_X3

Aston Anthony Cole made his way into this world at 1.02am this morning! I only got to the hospital at 12.38am, had an internal we're I was 7cm, got taken into delivery room, waters broke a couple contractions later and he was out in the couple of contraction that followed! 

He is 8lbs 9oz! And I will try and do a pic now, I am already at home as my hospital has a turn round time of 3 hours if no problems!


----------



## CLH_X3

Our boy :)


----------



## OmiOmen

Aww, congratulations, he is adorable. It sounds like a really nice labour too!

Is it just me and little ducky now?


----------



## CLH_X3

Cheers, yeah I think so


----------



## Little Ducky

Congrats!! Not the small one you were expecting then!


Just us then omi!


----------



## charbaby

Another 8lber! I think they need to change the average size from 7 to 8 lol all but one of us on this group have had an 8lb baby. Congrats clh he looks lovely x


----------



## charbaby

CLH I was measuring 9 weeks ahead of you but Marlee was only 6 onz heavier!


----------



## CLH_X3

I wasn't carrying a lot of fluid... 

My midwife said the average now is usually 8lbs ... 7 isn't the norm anymore on average 

I'm pretty tired, been up since 8am yesterday morning!!


----------



## OmiOmen

I think I may have the largest one on the thread by the end. I will be at least 41 weeks when he is born and my scan a few weeks back said he was big, my MW's keep commenting on how big he seems and DH just looked at my last fundamental height measurement and it was in the 90th centile. I had only packed newborn size in my hospital bag but I think I better add some 0-3 months. I was thinking he might be between 8-9lbs but now I am seriously thinking he will be between 9-10lbs.


----------



## pebbie1

Awwww clh congratulations!!!! Looks like you only just made it to the hospital lol :) enjoy not being pregnant anymore and the cuddles with Aston! What was his length?

Omi, Markus was 8lbs 8oz but he is really tall! He was 57.5cm which is the 99.6 percentile. He only fits in 0-3 months length wise. Belly wise he could fit a lot more in there :)


----------



## OmiOmen

I have packed a bit of both sizes now. I am so glad we didn't buy any tiny baby clothes just in case he was the same size as DS1. I am so ready for him to come soon. I feel like he is coming out of me already and yet still no regular contractions; just Bh's and some cramps, no plug, and no waters braking. I don't understand how he can feel this low and like he is working his way down and yet I am still not in labour. ](*,)


----------



## pebbie1

We had a load of socks that didn't fit as his feet are so big lol!!!

My friend just had some cramps and some backache, nothing else. Then all of a sudden her waters broke and 40 mins later the baby was born! Shows you don't have to be in pre labour for days. It can all change from 1 minute to the other. Fingers crossed for you and ducky that things will start soon! :dust:


----------



## OmiOmen

Lol. DS1 was tiny but with massive hands and feet.

It feels like he is working his way out and like something started happening yesterday but there is still non or the 3 mains signs of labour. I feel really confused. I just screamed in pain for the first time as it felt like his head got lower (as in coming out not just more pressure) but there was no contraction. Although maybe it was the shock of a sudden pain more than how bad it was that made me scream. :shrug:


----------



## eddjanuary10

Congrats to all the new may mummy's and good luck to those of you still waiting! X


----------



## CLH_X3

I had first size from next as his first outfit, it only just fits!


----------



## pebbie1

eddjanuary10 said:


> Congrats to all the new may mummy's and good luck to those of you still waiting! X

Thanks! Good luck with your pregnancy :)


----------



## charbaby

Marlee just been weighed 10lb 3 onz now! Midwife said she is defo a good feeder lol. Been signed off from them now and health visitor will be round in a few weeks to see how things are :)

CLH I didn't realise it had changed I thought 7lb 8 was average still.

So far I have the heaviest and passion has the lightest wonder if that will change. 

Good Luck to the ladies who are left not long now x


----------



## babyface15

first off congratulations clh!!! another very speedy labor and delivery. good work!

I keep coming on to update and then have to toss the phone aside.

I came home from the hospital yesterday, though I wish I'd stayed another night because I can't get my latch right :(
I'm having a lot of pain and my nips are purple. calla is not content after a feeding so I know she's not getting enough even though she feeds for so long. 

also I'm wondering if any of you girls have a lot of pressure down there after birth. I have so much pressure and a really hard time holding my pee and poo lol. I can make it to the bathroom but I need to rush sometimes. I'm not sure if this is normal or if I'm a bit worse off from pushing for 6 hours. the nurse/midwife seemed concerned about future problems if I don't really keep on top of kegels
ugh! feeling stressed today.


----------



## babyface15

here she is, calla Elizabeth
8 lbs 11 Oz & 52 cm
<3
I'll post some better ones later
 



Attached Files:







2013-06-04 10.09.08.jpg
File size: 23.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## passion4shoes

Congratulations CLH! 

We all have gorgeous babies! 

I really feel for you omi and ducky. It will happen eventually!! Come on babies - maybe they don't realise It is now June!

We are pretty much on formula full time. I can only express 1.5oz now. Tbh I don't want to spend all my time pumping/ sterilising/ feeding and when babies are cluster feeding I just think 'eugh'. But I miss the little and on my breast as she looks at my face.


----------



## charbaby

oh babyface she is gorgeous!!! look at all that hair :) x


----------



## CLH_X3

My waters broke, and I was pushing for 7 minutes and then he was born, I do have a couple stitches but hardly anything


----------



## pebbie1

Passion, is that 1.5oz per day or per express? The midwife told me to express 1oz to give as a top up at night to stop the cluster feeding. I tried it and he drank it in seconds and continued his cluster feeding lol. He's now cluster feeding during the day as well, but read they have a growth spurt at 2 weeks. So I'll keep on trying, even though I want to quit breast feeding at least once a day!! Probably drives my husband insane hahahaha


----------



## pebbie1

Babyface, Calla is gorgeous! She has so much hair, brilliant!!! Did you guess it was a girl, or did you think it was a boy? X


----------



## Zfbaby

Congrats chl! He's super cute. 8lb 9oz is exactly the same as Louis! 
Calla is lovely babyface. Her hair is georgeous!!! 
Health visitor came today and seems to think Louis is latching much better and that the reason im pumping so little is because he's drinking more than I think. Her only concern is getting a good position to suit us. He drinks well on one side and not on te other but that's the side with the most milk as we found out when I accidentally squirted both the hv and the student nurse :haha: she's told us to reduce the formula though as she thinks he's getting too much (although he's not sleeping much so how can that be?) he's now 9lb 14oz!!! He's gained 12oz in 10 days oops


----------



## Little Ducky

I dunno Omi, I could give you a run for your money, my funeral height has been measuring 3 weeks ahead since 2nd tri and I'm 41 weeks today with another 5 days to go before I'm induced unless he comes before! I also have a high bmi although not sure if that will add towards the babies size. 
Midwife has warned me to expect a decent sized babe!


----------



## charbaby

Marlee <3 x
 



Attached Files:







Marlee pink.jpg
File size: 38.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## charbaby

Another preview of Marlees photo shoot :) cant wait to pic up all the prints!


----------



## OmiOmen

Babyface and Char, such cute photos!

I am glad that things are going better Zfbaby. My right boob works better than my left, it did with DS1 and started producing milk sooner this time too.

I am guessing if I am measuring over the 90th centile tomorrow they may rush him out a little sooner with it (hopefully) being a VBAC. I am a bit nervous about potentially having an induction and a big baby with a VBAC but there is more chance of it going how I want than if they try to skip straight to a c-section. I had some bad and frequent BH's earlier but they are less often and more mild again now.


----------



## Little Ducky

OmiOmen said:


> Babyface and Char, such cute photos!
> 
> I am glad that things are going better Zfbaby. My right boob works better than my left, it did with DS1 and started producing milk sooner this time too.
> 
> I am guessing if I am measuring over the 90th centile tomorrow they may rush him out a little sooner with it (hopefully) being a VBAC. I am a bit nervous about potentially having an induction and a big baby with a VBAC but there is more chance of it going how I want than if they try to skip straight to a c-section. I had some bad and frequent BH's earlier but they are less often and more mild again now.

I know I'm not feeding a baby yet, but I'm pretty sure only my right boob works! Left one never seems to do anything.

Hope he gets a wriggle on for you Omi, maybe a sweep might get things started and give you more of a chance of going naturally still? Ive got another attempt at one tomorrow morning, hoping for a better result this time!

Such Lovely photos ladies!! :D


----------



## OmiOmen

My left was never as good and that was the one that got mastitis a couple of times. It is really annoying. 

I am hoping a sweep will do it. I do feel like labour has started but like it is going really, really slowly and if that is the case I am guessing a sweep might do the trick. I will be really upset if they say I have imagined it tomorrow now.


----------



## pebbie1

My left boob works less well too lol! Lots of milk in the right one though :) 
Omi, how many times did you get mastitis? I really hope not to get it again as I felt awful


----------



## OmiOmen

I got it about 3-4 times but only the first time was really bad.

I lost my plug this morning. :thumbup: I am sure I have been getting contractions not BH's since Monday but they never stay regular for long. I am thinking I am in early labour and it is going really slowly but I have the consultant appointment today so I will see what they say.


----------



## pebbie1

Crikey, 3-4 times! Bless you :(
Ohhhhh sounds like things could be starting for you! Sounds like how babyface's labour started. Fingers crossed! What time are you seeing your consultant? Get them to do an internal so you'll know where you're at. X


----------



## OmiOmen

The first time was awful but the others were more anything and uncomfortable than really feeling ill.

I started leaking some fluid last night and now I know where it is coming from but just don't know if it is slowly leaking amniotic fluid or a a large amount of water discharge. I just put a pad on so hopefully it will help me work it out but this whole 'you just know when when your in labour' thing isn't ringing true for me. The contractions keep getting worse over the past few days but the frequency just doesn't seem right yet. Appointment is at 2:20pm and I think they were going to try a sweep today anyway so am guessing they will do an internal to check now.


----------



## Little Ducky

Good luck Omi! I just had my sweep, she said I was slightly more effaced but nothing to shout about so not hugely positive for me. Looking a dead cert for induction on Saturday. 
Hope things are really starting for you now!


----------



## OmiOmen

Hopefully it will start before the induction date although I have heard a lot of positive induction stories from people who are low risk. :thumbup:

I am sure labour has started but it might be a case of how quick it progresses I guess. The contractions seem constantly stronger since this morning although I am not sure they are the same time apart yet still.


----------



## babyface15

pebbie1 said:


> Babyface, Calla is gorgeous! She has so much hair, brilliant!!! Did you guess it was a girl, or did you think it was a boy? X

i know she came out with like 2 inches of it hehe
I had guessed boy. we were surprised she was a girl :cloud9:


----------



## OmiOmen

It was my waters that started to go in the middle of last night. I am losing them slowly but due to the risk of infection if labour does not become established tonight I am off to labour ward at 8am tomorrow for induction. I got a sweep so hopefully my contractions will start to become regular now. They are getting a bit stronger already although nothing really promising yet. I could see the rest of my plug must have came out during the internal though and I am having a little blood now so FX it helps. My cervix was thin but only 1cm which disappointed me since the mild contractions started Monday so I was sort of hoping for more like 3cm. I am just desperately hoping something happens tonight now.


----------



## babyface15

ooh good luck omni it does sound like my labor. the day before everything really kicked off I had my second sweep. let us know how it goes.

love the picture of your little princess chat. we're getting our photos taken on Friday!


----------



## OmiOmen

I'm hoping the sweep does the trick so that I don't get induced tomorrow. One way or another it won't be later than tomorrow night or possibly very early Friday now because they can't leave you more than 48 hours after your waters have gone. So even if the sweep or induction doesn't work well I still know it won't be long now! :happydance:


----------



## pebbie1

Yay Omi! Not long till you get to meet your little boy. Brilliant. Will they give you the pessary tomorrow if you have to be induced? 
How exciting! You're going to have your boy before the weekend!!

Now we need Ducky to start as well :)


----------



## OmiOmen

She said the type of induction they will do will depend on how an internal goes tomorrow and how far things have moved along. They want things to move fast now my waters have broken though. I am getting a lot of contractions now and they are getting worse so I am hoping it becomes obvious at some point in the night that things are moving along by themselves. I haven't had issues sleeping through the constant cramps or the mild contractions the past two nights but I am not sure I would be able to sleep though these tonight.


----------



## Little Ducky

pebbie1 said:


> Now we need Ducky to start as well :)

I get the feeling I never will!!! :-( 

Good luck Omi, hope all goes well!


----------



## pebbie1

Oh sounds promising Omi!! Good luck

Ducky are you being induce Sunday if nothing happens before then?


----------



## CLH_X3

Good luck omi!


----------



## Little Ducky

pebbie1 said:


> Oh sounds promising Omi!! Good luck
> 
> Ducky are you being induce Sunday if nothing happens before then?

Induction with the pessery on Saturday morning, then back again 24 hours later if nothing happens, for a second attempt.


----------



## OmiOmen

Just lost my bloody show in one big blob! I went to the toilet and heard a noise and that has gone. My plug came out at this morning and I was 1cm and it seems the show is more like 2-4cm's so hopefully things are moving along. So my plug and show have fully gone and waters broken but still coming out. I have no idea when to call regarding how often contractions are though. I would say every 5 minutes but they keep going from a few minutes apart and then non for a bit and then starting again.


----------



## pebbie1

Ducky, I had the pessary on the Friday morning and went into labour the same night, so fingers crossed it'll work quick for you too!

Omi, I'd call when contractions come every 5 minutes or when they're getting quite intense. Are you using an app to time them as that'll give you an average of time between contractions. X


----------



## OmiOmen

We have an iPad app to time them but could tell they were not regular before bed last night. One might be 3 minutes apart and the next 10. I did manage to sleep through them though so at least I got some rest. I was still getting them when I would get up for the toilet so know they didn't stop but I think it is safe to say I haven't progressed enough to avoid the induction in two and a half hours. Things are clearly progressing too slowly and since my waters went 24 hours ago now induction is inevitable.


----------



## charbaby

good luck Omi!!! xx


----------



## pebbie1

How's it going Omi? Still nothing? X


----------



## charbaby

just noticed zfbaby hasnt been updated on the first page, 
has cupcake had her baby? 
x


----------



## pebbie1

Yeah, I need the details from Zfbaby.
No idea about cupcake though


----------



## CLH_X3

Good luck omi! ... 

When I got to the hospital my contractions were less then 2 mins apart, they literally went from 4 mins apart and got closer within a blink of an eye! 

I didn't even get a twinge til about 9.30 at night and I was still texting friends etc til nearly 11! Have birth at 1.02am

Has anyone been teary since givibg birth? I keep looking at my daughter an thinking how big she is now and it makes me sad!


----------



## charbaby

CLH about 3 hours after giving birth I was reading through all my Facebook posts and text messages and I started crying, then when o/h came back to the hospital with the other 2 kids I burst in to tears when they walked through the door! but have been fine since then :)


----------



## charbaby

pebbie1 said:


> Yeah, I need the details from Zfbaby.
> No idea about cupcake though

Think she posted something about having the same weight as someone else but not sure what it was


----------



## Little Ducky

Good luck Omi, hope induction goes well if that's what is happening.

I knew I'd be left on my own at the end lol :-( 
Still, not long till Saturday, he's 9 days late now and I'm getting SO uncomfortable!


----------



## pebbie1

Yeah, I can't quite remember either, especially not after so many babies being born now.

I get really teary now when something has happened to other children! I'm so sensitive, unreal. There were 2 boys who went missing in holland after the dad took them, but he then hung himself. They found the 2 boys floating in water and I couldn't stop sobbing! I also can't follow the April jones trial as ill sob all day long!!


----------



## babyface15

good luck omni!
don't worry ducky you'll be there soon :)

i've been teary the past few days. mostly out of stress and exhaustion I think. little calla has been crying a lot and finding it really hard to settle. I think it might have been BC I wasn't feeding her quick enough though and she is doing better tonight.

this newborn stuff is way harder than the whole pregnancy birth thing


----------



## pebbie1

AWW babyface, it is hard at the start. It's all about getting to know baby and baby getting to know you. Once you've settled into a routine, it'll all get easier :) Markus has slept really well for the last 2 nights and only woke once so that's already starting to work better.

In feelin really yuk today. I've got a very sore throat and my skin hurts top to bottom and I'm scared I'm getting mastitis again! Boooooooooooooo


----------



## passion4shoes

Think I have it again too. Like you all my left boob isn't so good, but my right boob is the good but sore one. I am trying to stop the expressing/bf thing now. I tried to latch Matilda back on the nipple and she didn't get it at all. I don't want to ff and pump.

I reckon omi's next post will be a birth announcement and I think she will have gone into labour herself. Hope it is going well xx

You next ducky. At least you have a deadline for Saturday.

Has anyone started exercising yet? I was told not to untill the 6 week check but that seems ages away and I want to tone my flabby bits. Plus I don't remember the GP checking me at all.


----------



## pebbie1

Passion, do you feel like having the flu as well again? Ugh, I don't want to have it again!!!
I too think Omi is in labour and it will be a birth announcement. Exciting!!!!

No to exercise. Walking into town to post orders for the business is the most exercise I'm getting so far! I hate my flabby belly. It's definitely getting smaller, but not quick enough for me!! lol


----------



## CLH_X3

What's your routine pebble ? 

Aston is feeding roughly every 4 hours, and last night during the night I used a dummy,, he had a feed at like 9.30 - 2am and 5.30-6, with the dummy inbetween ...

Haven't used it all day tho, don't know if I really want to use one all the time or not


----------



## pebbie1

We've started a routine at night. He has a bath at 7 when Marielle has a bath as well and then has a feed and then bed. He fed at 23.00 - 2.30 and 7am last night/morning. He was cluster feeding before so constantly stuck on my boob during the night so getting a few hours sleep was pure bliss! :)


----------



## passion4shoes

CLH- I snuck a dummy in for a bit lat night too. But she was thinking she was hungry but after 5oz I knew she was just sucking for comfort. It worked. I won't make a habit of it and never during the day but needs must!

Matilda got weighed. She gained 10oz in 7 days! She is now 8lb 2oz. She is going to be a monster if she keeps this up!

Pebbie - do you put Markus down in his own room after bath and feed? I just take her to bed when I go, but she as an awake time 9-12.


----------



## pebbie1

Passion, yes I do. It is weird how different things are between 2 countries. In holland where I'm from, they advice you to put the baby to sleep after a feed so it gets a good sleep. The more they sleep during the day, the better they sleep at night. It's strange but so true and when we started this routine thing at night with Marielle she started sleeping better.
So yep, after the bath I feed him in our room and then he goes to bed. He sleeps downstairs too, but he keeps waking up or his sleep gets interrupted by sounds or us talking.


----------



## Little Ducky

oooof still no word from Omi, hope we get a new bebe added to the thread very soon!
Just tomorrow to get through for me, and then induction. The end HAS to be in sight now! I'll be ten days over tomorrow... its starting to drag!

Looking forward to a birth announcement from Omi very soon!!


----------



## CLH_X3

I started putting faith down in her bed after a bath etc when she was like 3 months old at least, I can't imagine doing it before as there so little, we started doing it when she was getting interrupted by the tv aswel... 

I can't even imagine putting Aston down in the bedroom at the moment, he's so tiny! ... 

Passion - my daughter has a dummy n still does, we did say we didn't want to use one this time but not sure how that's going to go ... He hasn't had it all day .. Only last night..


----------



## charbaby

Just had the girls names tattood on me as I had Tommy-Lee's name when he was a baby and Ruby has always asked me why I have her name but OMG it really hurts on your feet!

My daughter had a dummy for years and Marlee has a dummy to, I had to give Ruby one to stop her from sucking her thumb and It's the same with Marlee the way I see it you can chuck a dummy away you can't chuck their thumbs away :) (well thats my excuse anyway lol)
 



Attached Files:







tattoo.jpg
File size: 31.8 KB
Views: 0


----------



## pebbie1

Awwwww Markus enjoys it so that's good, otherwise I wouldn't do it. He probably enjoys the quiet time without his sister running around! lol

Marielle has a dummy. She has had it since birth and were planning for the "dummy fairy" to come round when she's 3. We said we didn't want one with Markus now, but with the cluster feeding etc I tried the dummy, but he doesn't want it!!!! He gets really upset as soon as he tastes it in his mouth. On one hand I'm quite glad about that and on the other hand I'm gutted as its so handy to have one!!


----------



## pebbie1

Char, that is so sweet to have their names tattoo'd! I can imagine it hurts as there's not a lot of flesh on your foot! I have one on my back and it bloody hurt on the spine...
I also completely agree on the thumb theory. I sucked my thumb and needed braces in the end as I sucked it till I was 9 or something! A friend of mine still sucks hers and she's 33!!!! lol
Ill keep trying the dummy with Markus as I feel a lot of the sucking on my boob is just comfort sucking


----------



## charbaby

Pebbie my o/h sucked his thumb till his late teens! It was only because of me keep taking the mick that finally got him to stop, Half the time he didnt even realize he was doing it just force of habbit thats why he was dead set he didn't want our kids to suck theirs. 

I have a tattoo on my back and that hurt too but not as much as my foot did yet the one on my back is alot bigger than them names lol. O/h is having all 3 names on a cross down his ribs tomorrow I will upload a pic after, now that is going to hurt! he is very brave lol


----------



## pebbie1

Wow Char, that is pretty brave of him. That'll hurt so much!!! Looking forward to the picture :)
Markus is constantly hanging on my boob today! Another day where I just want to give up this whole breast feeding thing. It's so hard!!!


----------



## Zfbaby

Hi all! 
Looking like omni might very well be next! :) 
Just having a quick scan through the previous posts I was reading about your routines. How have you done it? I can't seem to create one for Louis. He's always hungry and screams for hours at night and doesn't nap during the day. By the time dh came home @ 7pm id not eaten or got dressed as hed cried all day long. If he's awake he's crying there doesn't seem to be awake time where he's calm. Don't know what we're doing wrong. If it because I'm
Still trying to bf? What's a good schedule for a newborn? I bath every other day or so but normally when we get a calm moment from him as he cries as soon as you take his clothes and nappy off. any advice would be appreciated. I'm finding it a lot tougher than I thought. Hv said she thinks Louis has colic as he cries most nights until 1am at least. Since dh is back at work and starts at 4am he's had to start sleeping in the spare room :( 
Totally at the end of my rope. I've also split my stitches which are Now infected so I'm physically and mentally losing it.


----------



## CLH_X3

I don't think a newborn really has any kind of schedule ... They do there own thing! ... 

Aston just seems to sleep a lot tho


----------



## pebbie1

With Marielle and now with Markus, we got into a routine where they had 1 nap in bed during the morning after a feed, 1 nap in the afternoon after a feed. Then at night, every night around 6.30-6.45 it's time for their bath (Markus still screams his face off, but it'll change to where they really like it). After the bath it's pj's on and then we read a book. Then milk and off to bed. The whole proces takes about 30-45 mins so by the time it's 7.30 the kids are asleep in bed and we have the night to ourselves. Markus now has another feed around 11pm and 1 during the night but that one will slowly disappear. My friend has a routine with her baby too and she's sleeping through the night at 8 weeks.
In my opinion, the routine made Marielle really calm and she really enjoys it. She never ever did not want to go to bed and runs upstairs when in the night garden finishes lol.
With Louis, are you sure he's getting enough milk or do you think as well it's colic? Have you tried Infacol? My midwife recommended it the other day. I give it to Markus before a feed 6x a day after midday and he farts like a trooper and then calms down. It might help Louis as well. X


----------



## Little Ducky

No word from Omi yet! 

Day 10 of being overdue for me :-(


----------



## pebbie1

Little Ducky said:


> No word from Omi yet!
> 
> Day 10 of being overdue for me :-(

Bless you! Your little one is very comfortable inside! Induction day tomorrow though ;)


----------



## charbaby

Wondering how Omi is doing! Hopefully hear from her soon :)


----------



## pebbie1

I know! I can't wait to hear from her :)


----------



## pebbie1

Different question! What are your babies wearing in this warm weather? Marielle was a winter baby so she just wore warm stuff. But I'm going to be outside all day. I have this onesie that has short sleeves etc, so do I still leave the vest on under it?


----------



## charbaby

I have sleeveless vests and put them on her underneath, today she has a very light material shorts and top with that vest underneath


----------



## Zfbaby

Pebbie- I think it's a good deal to do with wind as he farts a lot during feeds and spits up a lot!! I looked online about grunting and squealing in his sleep and that suggests its to do with wind pain too. I have some infacol so will try it. I've made the decision to bottle feed as I can't cope with bfing and healing and knowing he's got enough to drink. Will pump too. I'm trying a baby whisperer routine out today kinda started it last night so will see how we get on. He had a hideous day yesterday but then he went for a walk with dh in the evening without me and when he came home we gave him a bottle. He went out like a light, had a feed at 11pm then went to sleep then again at 3am and 7am and now 10am. Do you find Markus cries when he burps?


----------



## pebbie1

Markus hardly burps. I try to wind him after feeds but 9 out of 10 times nothing happens. He cries though when he needs to fart. You
Can tell its a different type of cry too as he gets really upset. 
It must be hard to give up on the breast feeding but it will be what's best for you and Louis. Markus has been crying all morning, and wanting to feed all the time! I know there's enough milk because if I'm feeding on one breast the other one is dripping with milk! I wanted to give up breast feeding all day yesterday lol. It's very hard and bottle feeding with Marielle definitely was a lot easier!!! Markus still doesn't want a dummy either which is annoying


----------



## charbaby

My o/hs new Tattoo :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







Lloyds tattoo.jpg
File size: 27.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## pebbie1

Wow! Did it hurt him?


----------



## charbaby

I watched him have it done and yeah it did hurt he was proper squirming on the bed lol


----------



## CLH_X3

Nice tattoo....

Registered Aston today...

Is anyone not really venturing into the baby group on here ? I kind of feel like I been there, done all that worrying over little things that are nothing and I don't want to repeat it all, I know how to do X Y and Z ...


----------



## pebbie1

Char, I can imagine!!

Clh I'm not really going there for the same reason. And if I have a question ill just ask you ladies ;)


----------



## Zfbaby

Would you ladies wake your babies for a feed? Following this baby whisperer routine it says Louis shoukd have started his nap at 2 and then feed again at 4pm. Only it took me forever to get him to sleep (3:15 ish) so it seems stupid to wake him so soon for another feed but then his last one was a bottle at 12:40 and then a small amount of breast at 2 ish he's asleep and not showing any hungry cues?? 

Chl- as you can see I just tend to badger you ladies with my qs instead of the baby group. ;)


----------



## pebbie1

Nope, I wouldn't wake him. If you're following the baby whisperer routine, that's great but I think you should adjust it at places and times to suit you and Louis. Not all babies are the same. The only thing I would try is the dream feed at night. I did that with Marielle too x


----------



## CLH_X3

I wouldn't wake him either ... But then I left Aston sleep when he wants and if we wake him then he doesn't really do much lol ... He hardly ever seems to cry, except when I bath him but that takes 30 secs and when he's in the towel he's happy again! Lol .. 

I did dream feeding with faith, it was good but I did have to stop at a point as she was waking for the feed instead of staying to sleep for it


----------



## pebbie1

Wow, still no news from Omi. Hope all went well

Good luck today Ducky!!!!! Finally things will start for you too and not lon before you'll be holding your gorgeous baby! If you get the pessary for induction, walk around as much as you can! Worked for me. We were marching through the hospital carpark whilst I was in my pj's lol


----------



## CLH_X3

Good luck ducky! 

Well I would say omi must of have birth by now, hope it went well ...


----------



## Little Ducky

Thanks ladies, I'm bricking it!!


----------



## charbaby

Best of luck ducky. 
Omi hope your doing ok :)


----------



## Zfbaby

Good luck ducky!


----------



## babyface15

good luck ducky!!!


----------



## babyface15

I guess by now we might have all our may babies :)

baby calla is doing good. she's gained back all her birth weight. I'm finding breast feeding her to be a bit taxing though as she falls asleep at the breast so often that she doesn't feed enough. then when I go to lay her down she wakes up right away wanting more. 

I'm also finding I'm getting really stir crazy. I'm exhausted so I try to sleep when she sleeps but it seems like I just spend all day in the bedroom

someone tell me it gets better haha!!!


----------



## pebbie1

Hahahaha babyface, bless you. It does get better ;) Markus keeps falling asleep on the boob as well. I've given him a bottle yesterday and today and he manages to stay awake for them!!!
He's proper starting to settle in a routine and hubby and I had the night to ourselves the last few nights whilst the kids are fast asleep in bed :) Proper bliss


----------



## CLH_X3

It does get better!!


----------



## babyface15

oh wow! the night to yourselves?? sounds like a, dream haha. do you give him breast milk or formula in the bottle?

thanks girls <3


----------



## Zfbaby

pebbie1 said:


> Hahahaha babyface, bless you. It does get better ;) Markus keeps falling asleep on the boob as well. I've given him a bottle yesterday and today and he manages to stay awake for them!!!
> He's proper starting to settle in a routine and hubby and I had the night to ourselves the last few nights whilst the kids are fast asleep in bed :) Proper bliss

So jealous! 

Pebbie you mentioned you were giving m infacol. I've been giving it to l yesterday and today. It seems to have helped I think but have you noticed its changed Los poos?


----------



## CLH_X3

Iv started giving infocal on Astons last feed today, he did 3 big burps so It defo helped as the bottle before I couldn't get one!!! 
He's now zonked in his little chair downstairs while me and my oh watch tv!


----------



## pebbie1

Babyface we put formula in the bottle. The other day After trying to feed Markus for 5 hours I was sick of it and got formula. So we have him a bottle of that before bed at 7pm. He then slept till 11.30pm and I breast fed him then and he slept till 4.30am. Yesterday we had a BBQ and I did want to have a few drinks so Markus had formula from his feed around 3pm. I did express though to keep the milk flow going. But Markus is happy either way and is having another boob feed now. No nipple confusion here :)

Zfbaby, you should try the night time bed thing. It's so nice when the house is quiet and you have time for your oh. It's bliss :) I haven't seen a significant change in his poo. What changed? Markus his pooh is still yellow seedy mustard like. X


----------



## babyface15

that's great he isn't finding any confusion over the two. I can definitely see why you wanted to try it. these frequent feedings are rough

Calla just slept from her feed at 10:30 pm until 2 am!! longest stretch yet. I'm just about to lay her down from this feed. fc she sleeps well again :sleep:


----------



## Zfbaby

pebbie1 said:


> Babyface we put formula in the bottle. The other day After trying to feed Markus for 5 hours I was sick of it and got formula. So we have him a bottle of that before bed at 7pm. He then slept till 11.30pm and I breast fed him then and he slept till 4.30am. Yesterday we had a BBQ and I did want to have a few drinks so Markus had formula from his feed around 3pm. I did express though to keep the milk flow going. But Markus is happy either way and is having another boob feed now. No nipple confusion here :)
> 
> Zfbaby, you should try the night time bed thing. It's so nice when the house is quiet and you have time for your oh. It's bliss :) I haven't seen a significant change in his poo. What changed? Markus his pooh is still yellow seedy mustard like. X

He's gone from having a bm at every feed to just two a day and they are HUGE and gloopy still mustard like just more sloppy. Twice now we've had major leaks. The first time it covered me :( 

How does your bedtime thing go?


----------



## pebbie1

Yeah, Markus is pooing less than before. And they are bigger, plus he wee's more too. And he loves to wee when his nappy is off lol! The midwife was here for the last time today and she weighed Markus. He gained 12oz in the last 10 days. So that's going well!
At night we put Markus in the bath around 6.45pm and after that he has a feed and then straight to bed. It's dead easy and dead nice hahahaha. We still do the same thing with Marielle now and just have added the reading a book after the bath. She loves it and we've never had any problems putting her to bed. And it's dead relaxed :)
When Markus wakes around 11-11.30pm I just feed him in our bedroom and put him straight back to bed and he continues to sleep.
X


----------



## Zfbaby

I think that's where it might not work for us as he won't sleep. He doesn't even really take a nap. I normally have to feed him to sleep or let him sleep on me or he wakes after 10mins. He doesn't seem to like either of his baskets and he has to w really tired to sleep in there for long. I can't seem to get the hang of making him drift off when he's tired as he just fights it. He just had quite a long nap now but only because he was on me and then he woke up and cried instantly. I keep being told to give him stimulus and activity time but his only modes are sleep,cry or eat. Makes it a bit difficult to do anything.


----------



## pebbie1

Oh that must be so difficult Zfbaby! Markus is basically being fed to sleep at night as well. He is already a bit sleepy from the bath and then he drinks warm milk and that sends him to sleep. I think the quietness in the room then keeps him asleep until he wakes for his next feed again. Does he sleep at night at all?


----------



## Zfbaby

He sleeps for a few hours if we are lucky but it takes forever to put him down. Last night he finally slept from 11-1am then dh managed to get him down again at 4am then he woke at 6:30 had a feed and slept with me until 8/9We tried to get him to take a nap at 11 but he didn't sleep til around 1pm. 
He does like a bath we have a shantala tub and he screams before and after he's in it but seems to like being submerged in the water. I think I want to make the transition to bottles so that we can start to get a solid routine and hopefully he would be calmer knowing when he was being fed. Its just upsetting that there's never any awake time that isn't involving screaming and he seems to hate all the things we bought like the swing, bouncer chair etc so there's nothing to stimulate him or calm him. He won't even lie on the activity mat which is really plump and comfy :( Egh parenting is so hard. I thought we'd have a happy little baby that fed and slept well. Stupid :Doh:


----------



## passion4shoes

Does he just like to be on you zf? He might be a sensitive little soul that just finds it difficult to adjust to all the stimulus outside the womb. Have you got a sling/wrap so you can have him on you but can still get stuff done? It won't last forever. The most difficult part of this is understanding what they are trying to tell us is wrong! 

I like the sound of your routine pebbie. DS is an excellent sleeper, I am hoping to do the same with LO. can't remember what I did though! 

I would like to do bottle, bath, book, bed after the 6pm feed but OH wants to see her and he doesn't get in untill 8. But we have no evenings to ourselves (doesn't bother me at the mo, I could cuddle LO all day and night!)


----------



## pebbie1

Ahhhh bless zfbaby. I agree with passion though. It seems he's struggling a bit with being in the big open world. Markus didn't like his Moses basket at all. The midwife advised to either put a hot water bottle in the Moses basket before baby went in and then roll up 2 towels and put 1 on each side of baby so he has the feeling he's snug. When Markus was in hospital they had a towel rolled up and then laid out in a circle. Markus lay in it with his legs over the back of the circle if that makes sense. That was the first time he actually slept so I did the same at home. Rolled up the towel and laid in a circle in his Moses basket and he's actually slept in it since. Maybe that could help. Otherwise the swaddling is always good to try as it gives him the feeling of being in the womb again.
X


----------



## Zfbaby

We have a sleep positioned which sounds the same as the towels on either side of lo. we used it for the first time when we got back from our walk. Dh swaddled him and lay him on his side between the bolsters and he's been asleep since 5:30-6. Not sure what time exactly as I was having a mini breakdown :blush: he doesn't seem to like lying on his back so maybe this will help. With the bolster in place at least I don't need to worry about him rolling over onto his face. We put him in the nursery instead of with us so he's in the dark and quiet. Normally I keep him with me and maybe that's keeping him up. 
We had a long talk after our walk and I've decided to just do formula. I need to try and put him on a routine and have a handle on his formula as I think he will be calmer without the breastfeeding. I'm going to miss the snuggles but not his frustrated screaming when I try to latch him on.
We've devised a schedule to try based around the 7,11,3 routine you suggested. We are going to try it out over the next couple of days and see how we get on. We are going to do 6 feeds of 90mls and increase it to every 2 hours if he can't make it for 4hrs or increase the amount he has. 

As he's not on a routine now an is used to eating whenever he wants how do you suggest transitioning himmin to the routine without him having to wait for a feed and scream in the meantime?

Oh spoke too soon, just woke up screaming hysterically again


----------



## pebbie1

Oh seriously zfbaby. I wish I could come over to you, even if its just for a big hug!!! :hugs:
It sounds like a good idea to get him on formula. It'll take a lot of stress away and you can still sort of snuggle with him and sniff his hair and that. Lovely. I love looking at Markus his face when he has the bottle as you can see it really well when bottle feeding.
With the feeds, I really like the 7,3,11 one. The times are good too. When he's had a bottle and is due his next feed, try an stretch it as long as possible towards your next feed time, by going for a walk or lots of cuddles. You'll slowly get to your timings then. How much does he drink now, as 90ml doesn't sound like a lot? Markus drank 180ml during one feed yesterday! I made 120ml and he was still upset after so I made 60ml more and he was a happy boy after that! But on average he drinks towards 150ml each feed? X


----------



## Zfbaby

We've been doing between 120-150mls but dh pointed out he never drinks it all. He's just had a 90ml bottle and gone back down for now (FC) 
I think it's probably not enough either when you consider he normally has some breastmilk first. I figure if he wakes again within the next say 30mins then I'll give him more and up the next bottles. it's sooo hard not to offer him the breast. Do you think there's a way where I can still do maybe one feed a day breastfeeding or as some sort of comfort feed or would that just be too confusing? 

I suppose that if he is sleeping when he's due a feed I should wake him to eat at least to start with until he naturally starts waking at the right time?


----------



## Zfbaby

If you were to decide to formula feed Markus would you do 150mls at each of the 7,11,3 feedings? 
I've noticed with Louis that he can be a bit of a snacker with his meals possibly because of the crazy trapped wind he gets. He tends to spit up a lot!

Also, another q whilst I think of it. What has everyone got their los sleeping in? Louis seems to get so hot so quickly so I've just got him in a sleepsuit with no vest or sometimes just a vest not both. We've been using muslins to swaddle and or a small cellular over the top of him. Even with the heating off and a window ajar the nursery is still 24* 
I've stopped putting him in multiple layers during the day too as he gets so red and clammy.


----------



## pebbie1

I did 120ml with him but he guzzled it all up and just wanted that little bit extra. We have milk leftover but sometimes it's 20ml. At least he's had the 10 extra he needed. Does he drink the full 90ml and does he keep sucking even though air comes out? If so I'd make 120ml. Their tummies grow quick and he'll have plenty of growth spurts coming up where he'll drink more anyways.
I'd definitely offer him breast if you want to. You have most milk in the mornings so I'd give him a feed then. Maybe the first one of the day so you'll have a wake up snuggle :) If he stays hungry, make like 60ml milk, breast feed him and then top up with formula. See how you get on.
Markus now has a sleep suit on with nothing underneath. It's really warm in our room too, and he seems happy with it. He sometimes doesn't even want a blanket. They'll let you know by crying if they're to warm or too cold. And especially if you swaddle him, I wouldn't dress him in too much. And during the day he has had shorts and a T-shirt with nothing underneath.
When you are working towards your timings with feeding it'd very unlikely he'll sleep more than 4 hours so you should be ok. If he does sleep when it's like 7,11 or3, let him sleep. Sleeping babies are happy babies and they're more likely to get grumpy if you wake them. So you feed him when he wakes and then again at the next time. So say if he wakes at 12 and is an hour late for his 11 feed, feed him at 12 and the next feed again at 3 as normal. Marielle hardly slept through the times though. The only one he'll start sleeping through are the 11pm and the 3am. Once you get in that rhythm and Louis gets into it, it's so relaxed. Whereas now you can't really plan anything as when he's hungry he wants to be fed, no matter what time! I'm slowly trying to get Markus into the timings as well. Yesterday I was completely off the timings, but that's fine. Today was lots better and I got pretty close to them :) x


----------



## CLH_X3

Pebble gives some good advice ...hope it gets better for u zfbaby 

Aston has a feed of 4oz every 3.30-4 hours ... Most the time it's 4 hours, even tho she went 5hrs this morning ...

Does taking him out for a drive not zonk him out ? I swear all Aston does is sleep 90% of the time lol


----------



## pebbie1

What are your babies looking like now? We should post pics every once in a while like we did with our bumps! Here's Markus today :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Zfbaby

Oh my god he's so cute! I'll post a few of Louis. he's already changed so much. Thanks for the advice pebbie! He woke up and wanted more food. Dh gave him another 90ml and he had it all and then some breast on top so were increasing the bottle for the next feed. Our bottles only go up to 150ml but at this rate I'll be looking for bigger ones. We've put him to sleep in his boppy by me on the sofa as he wouldn't go back down. :shrug: he's now squealing away in his sleep. anyone else's lo snore and squeal when they are sleeping?


----------



## Zfbaby

CLH_X3 said:


> Pebble gives some good advice ...hope it gets better for u zfbaby
> 
> Aston has a feed of 4oz every 3.30-4 hours ... Most the time it's 4 hours, even tho she went 5hrs this morning ...
> 
> Does taking him out for a drive not zonk him out ? I swear all Aston does is sleep 90% of the time lol

Nope :( we tried taking him in the car the other night to calm down but he just screamed the whole way. Thats why the hv said it was colic as cars are meant to be miraculous :haha: I wish he slept 90% of the time, it would give me a chance to pee at least. I couldn't even eat last night as he cried all evening and by the time he slept I was too tired to cook.


----------



## pebbie1

Awww hungry little man! It's trial and error with working out how much feed he needs, but yes, definitely increase the bottles lol
Markus snores and pulls 50 million different faces or sucks his bottom lip as if he's dreaming about feeding. He sometimes looks like he's about to start crying so we think he must be having a bad dream. And as he's only a baby and knows nothing yet, we say he's dreaming the milk is running away hahahaha


----------



## Zfbaby

pebbie1 said:


> Awww hungry little man! It's trial and error with working out how much feed he needs, but yes, definitely increase the bottles lol
> Markus snores and pulls 50 million different faces or sucks his bottom lip as if he's dreaming about feeding. He sometimes looks like he's about to start crying so we think he must be having a bad dream. And as he's only a baby and knows nothing yet, we say he's dreaming the milk is running away hahahaha


Haha yeah Louis does the same. It's cool to see what his smile will look like. I figure he's dreaming about the faces he's seen. Dh thinks he's dreaming about being back in the womb when he makes sad faces :(


----------



## Little Ducky

Well, I never thought it would happen but he's here! Alastair was born at 10:52pm on 9th June, weighting 9 lb 2.5!! 
Labour was OK but his delivery was horrendous, will update with details and a pic in the morning. Love my beautiful little man


----------



## pebbie1

Awwwww yay!!! Congrats ducky and well done!!!!


----------



## Zfbaby

Congrats! Another beautiful big boy for the group!!! Well done you, hope you're ok! :) x

Up feeding Louis again. He has trapped wind so will see is there's anymore sleep in mummy's future. Dh decided to sleep in the nursery as he's at work at 6 so I'm on duty alone :( 
Anyone got any tips for getting wind out besides burping? I'm not getting anything more back up that way and his legs are still firmly up :( 
I forgot to give him the infacol too as I decided to bf him as I was too tired to go downstairs and make a bottle :blush:


----------



## CLH_X3

Gripe water or colic drops might help ? 

Well done little ducky! Think he's the biggest yet?!


----------



## CLH_X3

Tried doing a pic but my files are to large!!


----------



## Little Ducky

CLH_X3 said:


> Gripe water or colic drops might help ?
> 
> Well done little ducky! Think he's the biggest yet?!

Aye, chunky little monkey! I did suspect he would be one of the biggest though tbh, and forced out at 2 weeks late Lol.

So labouring was OK, they broke my waters at 3cm and things really picked up after that, I got to the pushing stage with gas & air... Awesomeeee stuff!! Then the pushing stage came & I tried for 3 hours, but he wasn't shifting. He was back to back and I just couldn't push him out. They took me to theatre and I ended up having to have a spinal tap and forceps/scissors delivery. It was so scary but the team of Drs and midwives were so great. His shoulders got stuck & they had to hurt his left arm to get him out, plus his head is a bit funny looking due to the forceps! Bless him! Will pop a pic up in a sec. 

Any word from omi?


----------



## charbaby

big congrats little ducky xx


----------



## charbaby

Marlee <3

Pebbie your pic is cute, he's looking so alert now x
 



Attached Files:







marlee now.jpg
File size: 34 KB
Views: 4


----------



## pebbie1

Thanks char! Yeah, he is holding his head up as well!! Curious little monkey hahahaha. Marlee is soooooo cute too! I love seeing them all grow.

Zfbaby gripe water is a good one too to try besides Infacol. Also rub fingers clockwise in a circle around the belly button or cycling movements with his legs can get wind moving too. He'll love the bath as well as warm water makes it feel better. Must be so confusing for a baby when you have no clue what is going on and you just get these bad tummy pains :(

Ducky, wow, sounds a quite intense delivery. It's not nice if they have to do these things. Is Alastair ok now? A friend of my had foreceps and ventouse and her little girl had 2 black eyes and the biggest egg ever on her head. It went away pretty quick though ;)

Still no word from Omi..... Hope all is ok :)


----------



## pebbie1

CLH_X3 said:


> Tried doing a pic but my files are to large!!

I had that and ended up emailing the pic to myself in a medium size, save it to the camera roll again and then it worked


----------



## Zfbaby

using a rare nap moment to pop on a couple of pics. The first is from 2 days ago and the second is the day after he was born :)


----------



## Zfbaby

oh and i love this pic. He looks huge but i think its because the suit is 0-3 but i couldnt wait to make him wear it


----------



## pebbie1

Ahhhhh Zfbaby, he's gorgeous!!! X


----------



## charbaby

Arhhh! how cute is he! x


----------



## babyface15

congrats little ducky!! you had the same presentation as me, except I kept pushing and eventually she turned and I got her out. hope you recover well :hugs:

sorry you're having such a rough time with it zfbaby. I found calla would wake and cry after each feed as well...turned out with her that she'd fall asleep at the breast before she was done. I started keeping her awake during feedings and she goes down much easier now.
she slept 4.5 hours straight twice last night. while it was a dream I woke up with breasts so engorged she couldn't feed. had to express a full tea cup from them before she could get a latch :S

beautiful babies ladies!! :)
char I find Marlee really reminds me of calla! I'll try to get a pic of her face soon


----------



## CLH_X3

6 days old


----------



## CLH_X3

Aston slept 11-5 last night! ... He did wake at 11.45-12 tho with wind but I got it up and he went straight back to sleep! ... 
I'm not sleeping properly tho, keep waking ever hour or so to check on him! And then I go an check on my daughter cuz iv checked on him! Lol... 

How's everyone's belly going down?

Looking forward to seeing a pic ducky!


----------



## pebbie1

Ahhhhh clh, Aston is gorgeous!! 
My belly went down pretty quick and it gave me blimmin stretch marks! All both pregnancies without and now I get them. :( lol


----------



## CLH_X3

Awh did it give u many ? I had them from faith and a couple went abit purple at the top right at the end, must been carrying higher up this time


----------



## pebbie1

About 5. They are slightly pink but not too bad. Best get the bio oil out :)
Anyone heard anything from Omi?


----------



## CLH_X3

Nope nothing from omi here

If love to just have 5! Lucky girl! ;)


----------



## charbaby

CLH hes gorg!
I had some stretch marks from my first but where I was alot bigger this time I have loads of purple/red new ones :( and they are high up aswell, all my old ones were really low beneath my belly button but now all over.
no word from Omi? maybe she can't get online at the hospital? its been nearly a week now


----------



## OmiOmen

Congratulations little ducky. :flower:

As you can probably tell by my lack of update it didn't run smoothly. I think a full birth story might be a bit long but I had a very rare and complicated deliver and am genuinely lucky to still be alive. Almost no babies survive this type of delivery and the very few that do need a great deal of intensive care. I am delighted to say that my not so little guy Cooper was born weighing 9lbs 10oz by EMCS and 100% healthy! Every doctor and midwife were massively shocked he made it and he only made it as long as he did due to where his placenta attached. Although 1-2 minutes later and he wouldn't have. A lot of little things had to happen that day to make this a positive outcome and by some stroke of luck everything came together. I still have as lot of healing to do, a lot of medication to take, and a bit of small surgery but once I left high dependency care unit it was harder in hospital than home so I discharged myself last night and finally got some sleep! Breastfeed and his sleep are all going great too. :thumbup:


----------



## pebbie1

Oh Omi!! I was getting so worried. How horrible to hear it nearly went wrong :( I'm glad that both you and Cooper made it through ok and that you are in the comfort of your own home now. Hope you rest and recover well hun! 
Xxxx


----------



## passion4shoes

I am so glad you have both come out of what sounds like an awful, traumatic experience. Well done both of you for surviving. Make sure you get all the support you need to deal with what happened. When you are ready to share your birth story I would be interested in reading it.

Again, soooooo glad you are both ok.

How is your OH? In shock?


----------



## charbaby

Congrats Omi, glad all is ok so sorry to hear you had a rough time tho! x


----------



## charbaby

Marlee <3
 



Attached Files:







Marlee...jpg
File size: 24.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## OmiOmen

I will have some details missing but as you can see the basic story is long enough. 

I went for induction and my contractions were 7 minutes apart, the doctor broke my fore waters as only the back had gone. She said his head was right at the bottom but the cervix was at the top so explained this would make things more painful. I had to have the drip induction as the hormone one increases the risk of uterine rupture for a VBAC and you can have it with the regular contractions I had. After about 4 hours the contractions were every 2 minutes and it was starting to become very painful. I never thought I would consider an epidural but I needed it, the MW checked and I was only 3cm dilated and I was gutted I had to have it but I really couldn't take the pain any more. The pain was constant and the contractions made it worse and at first I thought the epidural was helping but then I realised it hadn't done anything and I was in agony so the MW got the doctor to check me over. I was progressing slowly and there was very slight dips in the heartbeat (normal level though). I told him something was wrong and although out of the many people in the room at this point didn't believe me he listened. But he couldn't see any thinning of my scar or anything but said the brake though pain of the epidural and the fact I was probably going to have an EMCS due to not progressing he would highly recommend one now. I told him there was something wrong and I wanted one- which once again I thought I would never say. At this point the pain was so bad my sight was blurry and the world seemed odd but it is hard to describe. DH went out of the room to tell his mum what had happened because it was classed as code amber meaning they would want to have me in theatre in 25 minutes. Just after DH left they said the baby was very much in distress and it went to code red and I was rushed in right away. Luckily since I had an induction and epidural I had the cannula and stuff in my back set up. Everything moved quickly and they topped up the aesthetic a lot while they set up the theatre around me. DH got in the theatre just as they were starting.

The next part is based on what I can remember what DH saw and heard and all the things the doctors have since told me. The surgeon cut into me and shouted SHIT! and suddenly everyone looked worried and started rushing around quickly. I have had a C-section before and know you can feel it and sometimes have discomfort but it was hurting a bit and his hands were not where they were supposed to be at the start of it. I knew it wasnt supposed to feel how it did. They said he was out and I couldnt hear a cry at first but then heard a tiny little one. He had a little oxygen but apparently didnt really need it much. He was fine and the people I could see looked relived and started guessing his weight. What the surgeon had found when he cut into me that my uterus had ruptured and Cooped was outside of the uterus grasping and my other internal organs with his hands. The chances of surviving that type of rupture are beyond slim and the few babies that do are very ill but he was as healthy as can be.

Once he was out I got calmer but DH didnt as he was so scared I was now going to die. They tried to work out how much damage I had and although a few people thought I should be put under a general anaesthetic and DH leave the surgeon wanted to work with the local still. The staff not directly preforming surgery tried to distract us although it really didnt work on DH at all. At first I was getting told a hysterectomy and blood transfusion would be likely but once more cleared up he was happy that it wouldnt need to be done. He explained the uterus had a tore open and tore into the vagina but that also there was extensive tearing to my bladder too. He fixed it all up but the urologist surgeon was called in too. The urologist surgeon was happy with the mending of the tare but had to explore more for further damage. He wanted me under a general but I asked if he explore under the local and only use a general for the fixing if it needed doing and he agreed to that. He found there was less damage than they all thought but said there was some so he tried to put a stent in the urethra but it was doing more harm than good so he put a catheter in but used a size 16 (the normal ones are like a pin head and this one is like a thick pen) and I have to have that in for 4 weeks to repair the damage. This means I have a catheter with leg bag on until my appointment on the 4th of July but he has arranged for me to stay overnight on the postnatal ward so Cooper can come and we can still BF. Getting Cooper out was quick but fixing me up took hours and DH and Cooper were quickly sent to recovery to wait for me. I was in high dependency recovery for a few days and unlike with y C-section with DS1 I really was like an invalid for a couple of days. I was hooked up to so many wires and tubes and on so much medication. I had to rely on people for everything and the MW pretty much had to put my breast in Coopers mouth for feeds for me. I was moved to the postnatal ward which was useless so I discharged myself since everything but my pulse was fine and I knew that was the stress of being there. DH and my in-laws took the whole thing pretty badly for a while and the stress was getting to them.

The chances of this happening are really, really rare, and the chances of a positive outcome ever rarer. So many things had to be done at just the right time to get us in that theatre just in time to save us. The only reason Cooper was still alive at that point is by a stroke of luck his placenta had attached at the top of the uterus and was not quite free of it at that moment. We need to have a debrief in a few weeks/months with a consultant about what happened as they do that with traumatic births because not only is there the physical trauma but the mental. They want me to see my GP I think because I have started to suffer a little with anxiety; questioning my decisions and slight worrying. At the moment I am really looking forward to getting this damn catheter removed though.


----------



## OmiOmen

Cute photo char, she has grown so much already. I bet most of the babies are on here are at that extra cute newborn stage where they have grown into a real little person. Cooper is still at that slightly gremlin looking stage. :haha:


----------



## charbaby

Thanks omi, and omg! you really did have a rough time of it :/ poor you so glad your both ok after that x


----------



## Zfbaby

Gosh omni, so glad you are ok and so sorry it was so traumatic. Looking forward to an update on your progress and hopefully some snaps of CJ! :) 

Chl I keepeanjng to ask how you found ruh?! Was it ok for you, did you get the right attention? 

Well we've had another crazy night here Louis wouldn't settle and screamed all night whilst I cried all night and went into total melt down :( 
Fortunately a hv came to see us to help with breastfeeding at 11am and he was still screaming. She said its a really bad case of trapped wind and reflux and she's arranged for a nurse to see us tomorrow to check him out. She was shocke by hiw much wind he had and how hard his stomach was. 
The hv spent two hours just trying to soothe his wind. :( she showed us some techniques to help him and has said to start again with the infacol and knock the formula on the head as much as we can as she believes it's the constant mix of bf and formula that's making him so bad. She's kindly arrange for a baby massage specialist to come this week as well to teach us some moves to help soothe and relieve it. It was nice in a way to have someone tell us it was definitely not us doing things wrong but horrible to have someone point out just how much pain he was in. I've fed him a couple of times and he's asleep on my lap for now. It still means I can't eat, pee or shower but at least he's comfortable enough to sleep.


----------



## OmiOmen

He didn't seem to notice but I guess that is because it was caught just in enough time. I just wish I could get on with recovering without the ongoing treatment to fix my bladder.

Sorry you struggling zfbaby but it seems like you have a good hv.


----------



## Zfbaby

Wow posted my post and then saw your update!! That's insane I'm so so glad everything was done in time for you and lo. It shows just how major c-sections are. 
I understand totally how you feel though about questions your decisions but there's no way you could have forsworn any of this as you said yourself it's a very rare situation to be in. You made the best choices you could for what you thought would be best for him when you chose the vbac option. 
I hope you bfing goes well now you're home. It's so hard when you've got the pain from surgery too. Hugs to you both


----------



## Zfbaby

Gosh trying to feed and type at the same time is tricky sorry for all the errors ladies!


----------



## OmiOmen

Thanks. BF'ing went fine right away this time. He was a greedy guy and fed for almost 24 hours straight and sucked really hard to get a lot of colostrum so I am now really over producing milk so that will take a while to settle down. Plus, he is used to over sucking so when my milk fully came in he was gulping too much in and started throwing up but I think we are getting the hang of feeding with gaps in to burp him enough.


----------



## pebbie1

We Omi. Glad you're both ok. Now to take time to recover and make sure you fully do, also with the mental recovery. Your OH must've been mortified. Bless him :(

Zfbaby, that's brilliant from your hv to take the time with you and not rush around and run out of the door again. It's good to know its wind. Poor little man. The baby massage should help him too.

Markus started smiling when you talk to him. So cute x
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## charbaby

Pebbie so cute :) Marlee is also smiling but it is so hard to catch it with the camera its like she knows what I am trying to do and then refuses to smile! lol


----------



## pebbie1

I know! It took forever to catch one on camera hahahaha


----------



## Zfbaby

Louis doesn't smile yet unless its a gas smile. Hopefully that will be soon. It'd be nice to see him happy. Feel like I've been feeding and burping him all day. Just managed to have a shower whilst dh tried to deal with his screaming. The hot water was bliss and I'm a lot less sticky now :)


----------



## pebbie1

Oh poor you! Hope you managed to relax a bit then. So are you going to stick to breast feeding now? I think I've been getting a lot more milk since yesterday. Today my boobs were swollen non stop and I only needed to look at Markus for them to start leaking hahahaha! So he's been drinking quicker and more regular as well today.


----------



## babyface15

omg omni how scary. I'm so glad you and lo are ok!! I wish you a speedy recovery and hope that you can work through the trauma of it all xxx


----------



## CLH_X3

Omi- glad your ok, and hope you recover really quick!! Glad your little one is ok aswel

Well I defo think baby blues have hit me, iv been crying every day for nearly a week now, over nothing, I just told my daughter off and cried!


----------



## Little Ducky

Bloody hell Omi, I'm sorry to hear you had such a rough time. I really hope now you can rest up & begin to recover from it all. X

BF is going well so far for Alastair and I I think, it hurts my nipples rather a lot but we're still trying to perfect latching etc.
Does anyone mind if I ask a bit of a TMI question regarding post birth BM's etc? Bit concerned I'm not normal LOL! :p


----------



## babyface15

little ducky ask away i had a question of my own :haha:

aw sorry to hear you've been teary clh I get a bit weepy here and there too xx


----------



## Little Ducky

babyface15 said:


> little ducky ask away i had a question of my own :haha:
> 
> aw sorry to hear you've been teary clh I get a bit weepy here and there too xx

Well, I've heard its normal not to be able to go for a BM for a couple of days following birth, but when I 'tried' to go recently, the more I tried the more wee kept coming out! Wee I didn't even know I had! I couldn't stop it - is this a sign my pelvic floor is buggered? Will it fix itself? When will I manage to go? Lol! Sorry in advance!


----------



## pebbie1

Ducky, yeah it sounds like it. Your pelvic floor has been stretched massively so it takes time for it to go back to normal. Are you doing kegels?

Clh awwww bless hun! I've not had baby blues yet or if I did it was straight after birth. But I cried because I had mastitis, then cried because Markus had jaundice, then cried because of all the sick kids in hospital lol. 

I'm actually feeling fantastic! I must say though that having a second baby is sooooooo much easier! I actually know what I'm doing now lol. So yeah, alls good. Now to get my bp fixed and then I'll be happy :)
Can nesting happen after the baby is born by the way? I've been constantly cleaning the house to a point where my hands hurt and are all dry hahahaha. My husband comments every night when he comes home how clean the house is. That's definitely not like my normal self lol!!


----------



## babyface15

I think this is normal. my nurse/midwife told me I wouldn't be able to stop my pee for the first while.
I had such a long pushing stage that when I went to use the bathroom the first time as soon as I saw the toilet I peed all over the floor. lol

what concerned me is that when I really need to go number two once I am in the bathroom I can't really stop it :S and I leak urine when I really have to go. 

but my Dr and nurse just told me to be vigilant to do my kegels as many times as possible each day and it's already getting much better!!

as for the constipation I'm not sure, thankfully mines been a little soft since birth so I haven't had that trouble.


----------



## OmiOmen

Cute photo pebbie. It is so cute when they start to have a real smile.

As for BM mine took a few days and were not normal but my bowel had fallen down under organs it was supposed to be above and it was left out of my body for a while while waiting for a x-ray machine so I am guessing that is to be expected.

I had to stay in the high dependency unit of labour ward Tuesday and most of yesterday because of issues with the bladder side of thing. I am fed up oh hospital now and hope my appointment in July will be all I have to deal with now.


----------



## Little Ducky

pebbie1 said:


> Ducky, yeah it sounds like it. Your pelvic floor has been stretched massively so it takes time for it to go back to normal. Are you doing kegals?

I can't! I had an episiotomy and the stitches HURT, its all still so swollen down there I can't tense anything! I can't stop my wee mid flow, can't poo, end up weeing when I try... Its all pretty horrible! Really hope it hurrys up & fixes!


----------



## OmiOmen

I'm not supposed to do pelvic floor muscle exercises for a month but am pretty scared about the thought too. I won't know for 3 weeks if I will be able to stop my wee or not but I am pretty worried the damage may be permanent. Having babies is hard work. :nope:


----------



## OmiOmen

Oh and I noticed I did have the biggest baby after all. :haha: He put on 10 grams at his 5 day check too.


----------



## pebbie1

Little Ducky said:


> pebbie1 said:
> 
> 
> Ducky, yeah it sounds like it. Your pelvic floor has been stretched massively so it takes time for it to go back to normal. Are you doing kegals?
> 
> I can't! I had an episiotomy and the stitches HURT, its all still so swollen down there I can't tense anything! I can't stop my wee mid flow, can't poo, end up weeing when I try... Its all pretty horrible! Really hope it hurrys up & fixes!Click to expand...

Oh bless you! I had an episiotomy with Marielle and I tell you what, I was more scared of needing stitches this time round than the whole labour! Peeing with stitches is like hell. I pee'd in the shower or in the bath with some water in it. Fortunately this time round I only had some grazing and no stitches at all and no pain when weeing! So second time lucky :)


----------



## CLH_X3

I had like 2 stitches this time, and the women said I didn't have to have them but she could put a couple in if I wanted so I said yeah... Had hardly any stinging tho as I just lean forward and it don't hurt at all...

I can stop my wee when I go, might be because I was only pushing for 7 mins tho! 

Aston had his tongue tie cut today, hes been crying for a while now cuz of the pain so iv spoke to a doctor and i can give him a dose of calpol if needed but he's just fell to sleep so guna see how he does


----------



## OmiOmen

aww, poor Aston. I hope the calpol helps.


----------



## Zfbaby

:( poor baby, did it bleed much? 
When the hv came yesterday she looked at Louis again and said he has a tongue tie too. He's feeding and putting on plenty of weight, he's up to almost 11lbs now so we've decided to wait instead of cutting now. Bet it was horrible to watch.


----------



## babyface15

clh I lean forward to pee too :haha: and that helps a lot. I only have a few stitches though
omni my god girl you have been through the ringer. I really hope you are doing well


----------



## charbaby

Hi everyone hope you are all well.
Omi have you uploaded any pics yet? I can't quite see the one in your profile pic :)

CLH My friends little boy is tongue tied but they won't do it cus she is bottle feeding apparently they only like to do them for breast fed babies? I feel really bad for him cus surely its better to get it over and done with straight away! He will be 5 weeks tomorrow.

Marlee went a whole 9 hours last night, It was amazing to have such a long sleep with not break. I don't think it will be long till she is sleeping through the night.
Still not got her registered at the doctors but need to do that today as due to have the 6 week check end of next week. 

Has anyone thought about what contraception they will be having ?


----------



## passion4shoes

Holy shit omi. That is crazy! You are both incredibly lucky to have survived that. What an amazing story. I hope you make a full recovery with no lasting damage - you have been fortunate under the circumstances. Wow. How are you Ealing about it all? You seem to be positive so that's good. Glad the bf is going well.

Zf - any improvement on the wind? How is your OH coping with the crying? Mine s shit. She doesn't even cry that much - just in the evenings as he gets home. He really can't be bothered. He gets to do one feed a day but doesn't even pay attention to her - watches tv as feeding or playing a game on the iPad. Grrr. 

Matilda had a tongue tie too. It seems really common. They should be cut as early as possible. It affects their feeding and later possibly their speech. She fell asleep as hers was done, didn't seem to hurt her at all. She has never got to grips with sucking for milk, she is soooo messy but I have ordered new bottles to try (dr browns, mam and nuk) as TT seem rubbish. 

What bottles are you using?

9 hours????! We are still on feeding every 3, so actually 2 hours sleep!


----------



## CLH_X3

He's ok now, yeah I was referred the day he was born as he wasn't feeding properly but he picked it up, I wanted it done for speech reasons aswel... My daughter had a tongue tie n hers was cut at 2 weeks old so Aston was abit younger ...

My oh wants me to go on a coil or the bar in your arm but they all seem so final! ... (He doesn't want more, I'm not sure) think il try the pill as even if I did want another it defo wouldn't be for at least 3 years! As I think I'd like 1 more when my 2 both go to school.... Might change my mind by then tho as il be out of all the nappie stage etc ... 

Zfbaby - I forgot to comment on the ruh, I was in and out on a 3 hour discharge, so I had Aston in a delivery room, waited 3 hours and went home after 4am, I didn't go up to the ward but the women who were downstairs were brilliant and I never had any problems :) 

Char - what's your routine with marlee ? How many bottles/oz n how far apart? 

Aston was having bottles 7.30-11.30-3.30 but I'm moving it to 6,10,2 as on the night I'm getting tired by 10 and wants to go to bed, what q's during the night do u wait for before u feed marlee ? I start feeding before he starts crying as I don't want him to wake faith up but sometimes I think I could wait it out ... 

He had a feed at 6 this morning and he's been awake since, taking my daughter to play group at 9.30 so he will fall asleep then and sleep through his feed at 10 probs .... Hmmm


----------



## CLH_X3

Passion - I'm using mam and had no problems with them! ... I had tt with my daughter and they were crap so I used Avent with her! And they were fine ... 

I just wanted diff ones so my daughter wouldn't get confused and think the baby was drinking her milk!


----------



## charbaby

Average day = bottle at 7-8 then every 4 hours till last bottle around 7.30-8 then she will sleep till around 2.30 then up again at 7-8, but last night she went 7.15pm till 4.30am.
She is on 5 onz now sma gold. Thinking of putting it up to 6onz as she has drained a alot over the last day and half.


----------



## OmiOmen

I am sorry to hear there are so many of you with little ones with tongue-tie. :nope:

WOW! 9 hours is amazing! Cooper is going about 3-4 hours between feeds which I think is pretty good for a BF'ed baby. He does a lot of eating and sleeping. DS1 never slept well as a baby. 

My husband will be getting a vasectomy. We was worried he might have some issues getting one as they tend not to like doing for those under 30 and he is a little younger than me at 24, they don't like to do it after having a baby or a traumatic event and we just had both, and they sometimes get funny if you have less than 3 kids. However even if his GP won't do it mine said he would be more than happy to refer him on and thinks any doctor who refused him would be crazy so it would just be a case of him moving over to my GP's office. Short term it's not really possible with the damage done anyway and I am am not sure how long it will be until I'm mentally ready. :shrug:

We haven't got a huge amount of photos due to going in and out of hospital but here is my chunky Cooper. Oddly he is in newborn clothes with say up to 9.9lbs and he is over that and half fit just right and half still look a tad big. :wacko:
View attachment 629685
View attachment 629687


----------



## pebbie1

Markus has tt and gets on with them fine. I had them with Marielle as well.
Markus is crazy hungry about every 2 hours! Think he's having a growth spurt lol

I'm going to have my tubes tied. I don't want any more and I had the coil but it fell out! 
Clh the coil is good though. I had it before Marielle for a year and a half. They'll take it out when you want to. So I had it removed and was pregnant within a month. With the coil the hormones don't go in your blood so when the coils out, that's it, you can just fall pregnant :)


----------



## passion4shoes

I don't think I could commit to a permanent contraceptive solution. There is 14 years between my eldest and this one. I couldn't guarantee the desire to have another would ever totally disappear- even at 42 I just might. Although holy shit that's only 7 years away. Fuck.

I got the morning after pill ths morning (10 months is too close an age gap) and that pretty much proves condoms are not for us. She gave me the mini pill but offered the implant. I like the flexibility of the pill but the implant was great. I hated the coil - felt like their was a foreign body invading my womb (which there is I suppose). 

Omi, had you already decided on the snip prior to having cooper? He is a cutie!


----------



## CLH_X3

charbaby said:


> Average day = bottle at 7-8 then every 4 hours till last bottle around 7.30-8 then she will sleep till around 2.30 then up again at 7-8, but last night she went 7.15pm till 4.30am.
> She is on 5 onz now sma gold. Thinking of putting it up to 6onz as she has drained a alot over the last day and half.

Were do you put marlee after her 7.30-8pm bottle ?


----------



## OmiOmen

We had talked about a vasectomy before he was born and was going to look into it more a year after the birth since that is the general recommendation but the full decision was made after. We know we won't change our mind though, I came very close to dying and there is no way I would ever consider pregnancy again. Our only worry is that even the snip isn't 100% effective.


----------



## charbaby

OmiOmen said:


> I am sorry to hear there are so many of you with little ones with tongue-tie. :nope:
> 
> WOW! 9 hours is amazing! Cooper is going about 3-4 hours between feeds which I think is pretty good for a BF'ed baby. He does a lot of eating and sleeping. DS1 never slept well as a baby.
> 
> My husband will be getting a vasectomy. We was worried he might have some issues getting one as they tend not to like doing for those under 30 and he is a little younger than me at 24, they don't like to do it after having a baby or a traumatic event and we just had both, and they sometimes get funny if you have less than 3 kids. However even if his GP won't do it mine said he would be more than happy to refer him on and thinks any doctor who refused him would be crazy so it would just be a case of him moving over to my GP's office. Short term it's not really possible with the damage done anyway and I am am not sure how long it will be until I'm mentally ready. :shrug:
> 
> We haven't got a huge amount of photos due to going in and out of hospital but here is my chunky Cooper. Oddly he is in newborn clothes with say up to 9.9lbs and he is over that and half fit just right and half still look a tad big. :wacko:
> View attachment 629685
> View attachment 629687

Arhhh lovely pics xxx


----------



## charbaby

CLH_X3 said:


> charbaby said:
> 
> 
> Average day = bottle at 7-8 then every 4 hours till last bottle around 7.30-8 then she will sleep till around 2.30 then up again at 7-8, but last night she went 7.15pm till 4.30am.
> She is on 5 onz now sma gold. Thinking of putting it up to 6onz as she has drained a alot over the last day and half.
> 
> Were do you put marlee after her 7.30-8pm bottle ?[/QUOTE
> 
> I put her up to bed, I have movement sensor monitors so I feel relaxed don't think I could do it if I didn't have them as I would be to paranoid. Plus o/h goes to bed between 7-8 because he has to be up at 2.30am for work so she's not on her own up thereClick to expand...


----------



## charbaby

I could never get o/h to have the snip just incase we changed our minds but as it goes at the moment we are pretty sure we don't want anymore (but I will never say never) I think I may have the implant put back in as I had that last time for the full 3 years and never had a problem with it, I don't think I would be able to have the pill as I would forget and not sure about the coil as never had that.


----------



## passion4shoes

I wouldn't be too upset if I ever forgot to take the pill.

I am keeping my OH going - he thinks I didn't go get the morning after pill today and that I am happy to just wing it. He thinks I have deliberately planned it lol! He is shit scared! Ha ha. Revenge for the full nights' sleep he enjoys. 

I think if I had yor experience omi, I would feel te same. You are right t be worried about the snip. I know of lots of people it as failed on. My colleague had it done twice and both times it failed. He is a proud dad of five! The last time it failed was twin girls!


----------



## babyface15

char 9 hours what a dream! although I would hate to see what would happen to my boobs if I went that long. 
4.5 hours the other day and I was terribly engorged

lol passion make him squirm a bit!! my oh gets so much sleep too and still complains about being tired :S

I'm thinking of the copper implant. the pill made me super moody

omni I still can't get over your birth story, I hope you have a speedy recovery xxx


----------



## pebbie1

Hahahahahahahaha passion, you make me laugh!!!
Wonder if I should do the same as my oh cant be bothered to help out. When Markus cries, he leaved him and when I then pick him up and he stops crying he goes: well, mothers know best!
Oh [email protected] off lol. He keeps telling people on twitter (and I'm sure everyone in work) how tired he is. He sleeps all freakin night and keeps me and Markus awake because of all his bloody snoring. And I'm lucky if he feeds Markus once a day. He'll do it when I dump Markus on his lap, because he has to then. He was exactly the same with Marielle, apart from the fact he had earplugs then and still was complaining he hardly got any sleep. As if!!! Lazy bum lol


----------



## pebbie1

Oh and Omi, I am 1000% sure as well I'm not having another one. I didn't have the horrendous experience you've had, but having nearly had a stroke is enough for me. 2 pregnancies, twice bp problems. I'm not going to tempt faith. X


----------



## pebbie1

Char, we put Markus to bed at the same time. We did the same with Marielle and really enjoy them getting into a routine. And of course the "us" time we get at night :)


----------



## OmiOmen

Lol, Passion. 

Wow failing twice isn't good! I can not help but think it has something like a 1% failure rate but my deliver was statistically a lot lower than that so it would be just my luck if it failed on us. 

I think recovering will be a lot easier once the bladder issues are sorted out. I do feel like my life is on hold for the next 3 weeks until it gets sorted and I am really scared it will have caused permanent damage.


----------



## OmiOmen

pebbie1 said:


> Oh and Omi, I am 1000% sure as well I'm not having another one. I didn't have the horrendous experience you've had, but having nearly had a stroke is enough for me. 2 pregnancies, twice bp problems. I'm not going to tempt faith. X

Exactly how I feel. The first time I had pre-eclampsia and the second uterine rupture. I can not help but feel a third time would finish me off.


----------



## CLH_X3

I'm finding at te moment that Aston is awake between 6-9pm then falls asleep around about 9...

I don't know how I could move it foward to 7

I don't think I started a routine with faith til she was about 3-4 months old


----------



## babyface15

how is everyone doing for bleeding? 

I had a massive clot last night the size of my palm. my Dr said to expect something as big as a poached egg but it freaked me out!!
plus my bleeding has gone from light and brown to bright red again. anyone know if this is normal?


----------



## CLH_X3

Yeah it's normal... It depends on how much you do in the day...if your really busy and on the move then you can bleed more.. 

Iv basically stopped bleeding now ... Day 11 post birth..


----------



## pebbie1

I'm still ever so slightly bleeding. Can't wait for it to stop!!! I had some clots come out a few weeks ago and some days the bleeding is more red.
I'd call the gp though if the bleeding gets heavier again. X


----------



## babyface15

thanks girls! that's good clh I rested today and it's less red already. It might just be where the clot was breaking up too!

I'll mention it to the doctor though I have to go in Monday morning, poor little calla has thrush and I spilled half her medicine on the floor!

is tomorrow fathers day also in the UK? I haven't gotten anything for my hubby yet, think I'll just spoil him a bit at home


----------



## pebbie1

Yep, it's Father's Day here today babyface. I got my hubby some footy shirts and he had a lie in this morning with Markus.
We've decided to go to France on Thursday. I can't wAit!!! Hubby will be going out for meetings during the day and me and the kids will stay at the mobile home on the campsite. Looking forward to some sunshine for 2 weeks :)


----------



## charbaby

Marlee is 5 and half weeks old and I am still bleeding? It isn't alot but I have to wear a pad because it is everyday, thought it would have stopped by now, have mine and Marlees 6 week check on Thursday so I will ask then.


----------



## charbaby

Oh and my whole theory with the dummy thing is not working as she is constantly spitting it out and sucking her thumb!
 



Attached Files:







Thumb..jpg
File size: 22.2 KB
Views: 1









thumb....jpg
File size: 25 KB
Views: 1


----------



## OmiOmen

I am haven't bleed much since I had a c-section but it is picking up a bit the more mobile I am. It is only tiny amounts but it is slow to stop because of the restrictions I have on activity levels. 

Marlee is looking adorable! Cooper started sucking his thumb for a day and then stopped. 

My SIL got DH some stuff for Father's Day from the kids for me while I was in hospital which I thought was really nice of her. It is his first day back at work tonight so he is not feeling very relaxed today though.


----------



## babyface15

pebbie, that sounds amazing!! :)

char, you had a lot of bleeding after the birth right? I wonder if that's why. I ended up having heavy bleeding after delivery too

Marlee is sooo sweet hehe! I'm going to work on some pics today if I can get a few mins hehe

omni how nice of your sil! xx


----------



## CLH_X3

I got my oh 2 x kelvin claim boxers, a top daddy medal and super daddy socks ... And I just cooked him a lasagna from scratch! Which is his fav meal that I make! 

I put on a 2 stone 4lbs .... Iv lost 1 stone 4lbs .. I still have a stone to loss! Not happy! 

Il upload my last day of preg/belly now pic ... I wish the other stone would disappear! I'm starting my diet tomorrow...

Awh bless, marlee looks lush, Aston isn't really a dummy baby! But I do use it!! Haha


----------



## CLH_X3

Pic 1 - day I gave birth
Pic 2- day after I gave birth
Pic 3 - day 11 after giving birth


----------



## Little Ducky

Hi everyone! 
Corrrrrrr - nakered!!!! Alastair is 7 days old today, and someone needs to tell him he's got his days & nights mixed up! He will sleep all day & need waking every 3 hours to feed, and is then up ALL night, won't even go down for 5 mins. Its exausting! Breast feeding is hard too, he just wants to be on the boob constantly even if its just for comfort not to feed. I'm considering expressing into bottles and feeding that way, but not sure really. 
I'm finally starting to recover from the stitches etc, if I'm honest I wasn't quite prepared for how much of a write off I was going to be after the birth, it has shocked me! 

How are you doing now Omi? I still can't believe all you went through, it doesn't seem possible you poor thing!

I'm just trying to figure out how to get a pic on now so you guys can see Alastair


----------



## pebbie1

Oh ducky, that sounds exhausting. I'm not sure how to do the day/night thing, apart from making noise during the day and keeping things quiet and dark at night. Markus did the comfort feeding too. He now can do without my boob for about 2 hours! I gave him a bottle at 4 as we were out and he's on my boob again now, even though he drank 5oz formula an hour and a half ago! He's a very hungry baby. I know he drinks my milk from the boob too and doesn't just suckle. At night he wakes up once around 3.30, but sometimes we still have the odd off night where he wants the boob every 2 hours!

CLH you're tummy is going down so well! Very good. You'll be looking like a yummy mummy in no time!!

Char, Marlee is so cute! The thumb sucking is soooooo cute. Not a chance Markus wants the dummy. He nearly throws up when I put it in his mouth lol


----------



## pebbie1

Ps ducky, I had the episiotomy the first time and I was bricking it that I would need stitches again. They hurt so much, it scarred me for life lol!


----------



## OmiOmen

Wow CHL, you are looking great. My swelling is taking ages to go down.

Cooper seems to feed well and doesn't comfort feed. He tends to nap for 3-4 hours and then have a big feed. Although he does get very gassy and is sick quite a bit. DS1 constantly fed, never slept, wouldn't let me put him down, and had lots of BF'ing issues so it is a bit of a change for me this time.

I think I am healing okay really. It is worse healing than a regular C-section and I can tell the bladder is healing slower but today was the last day of the decent ish painkillers and I don't feel too bad. I just really want the catheter out as it causes constant problems and is really inconvenient. I am just counting down the days until the 4th of July now. It will get frustrating having lots of restrictions on me for 6 months though.


----------



## CLH_X3

Little Ducky said:


> Hi everyone!
> Corrrrrrr - nakered!!!! Alastair is 7 days old today, and someone needs to tell him he's got his days & nights mixed up! He will sleep all day & need waking every 3 hours to feed, and is then up ALL night, won't even go down for 5 mins. Its exausting! Breast feeding is hard too, he just wants to be on the boob constantly even if its just for comfort not to feed. I'm considering expressing into bottles and feeding that way, but not sure really.
> I'm finally starting to recover from the stitches etc, if I'm honest I wasn't quite prepared for how much of a write off I was going to be after the birth, it has shocked me!
> 
> How are you doing now Omi? I still can't believe all you went through, it doesn't seem possible you poor thing!
> 
> I'm just trying to figure out how to get a pic on now so you guys can see Alastair

Do u make much noise during the day? With faith around there's constant noise so he either has to sleep through it or stay awake longer in the day...

Maybe try picking him up more during the day to wake him? I never wake Aston for a feed ... Sometimes he goes 5 hours without one and then wakes and I'm ready!


----------



## pebbie1

I never wake Markus for a feed either. He'll wake when he's hungry :)
Ducky, are you using a dummy? As he seems to be using your boob for comfort. But you'll have to be careful he's not going to rely on your boob to fall asleep. Maybe try a dummy. Should give you a break too. X


----------



## charbaby

Finally got my photo shoot pics back today :)
 



Attached Files:







pic1.jpg
File size: 22.7 KB
Views: 3









pic2.jpg
File size: 28.7 KB
Views: 2









pic3.jpg
File size: 26 KB
Views: 2









pic4.jpg
File size: 26 KB
Views: 2









pic5.jpg
File size: 25.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## pebbie1

Awwwww they're gorgeous! Tommy and ruby look very smitten with Marlee :)


----------



## charbaby

Thanks Pebbie, They are very smitten with her Ruby is so protective over her :)


----------



## charbaby

Photo cards we had made to give to family :)
 



Attached Files:







photoshoot1..jpg
File size: 19.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## CLH_X3

How much have these pics cost u char?


----------



## Little Ducky

Char those pics are just beautiful!!!


----------



## babyface15

clh you are looking great!

ducky, we've a few nights like that too. I use a dummy to settle her when she just wants to comfort suck. I usually put her to bed with her dummy and she spits it out once she falls asleep. wonder if that's ok.. 

char they turned out great, what beautiful family pictures!!

omni :hugs:


----------



## charbaby

£80 but I had discount was ment to be £130.


----------



## pebbie1

Babyface, yep, it's normal for them to push out the dummy whilst sleeping. They say to not put it back in when sleeping.
Marielle got to a point where she kept waking up because she kept loosing her dummy because it kept falling out in her sleep. We then got her a sleepytot and it was the best buy ever! She knew her dummy was attached to the rabbit so she found the rabbit and then automatically her dummy. And we didn't have to get out of bed anymore!
https://www.sleepytot.com/


----------



## CLH_X3

What age did she have the sleepy tot?

Iv had the worst nights sleep ever!! Been up since 4am as was feeding Aston and then my daughter decided she would wake up ... For the day! ... 

She already woke up about 12 aswel! N Aston was up at 11.30 for a feed!! 

I am shattered!


----------



## pebbie1

She had it from around 3 months. She was already sleeping in the cot and you can attach it to the sidebar so it doesn't go on their face. She still has it now and drags it around everywhere lol
I feel for you for that horrible nights sleep!! Nothing worse than being absolutely exhausted and not being able to go to bed to catch up on sleep. Markus had a restless night 2 nights ago so I was out like a light at 7.30pm last night lol Hope you'll manage to get through the day ok!

Marielle is off to nursery this afternoon so Markus and I are off holiday shopping :) The potty training is going well too! A few accidents in her pants but most of it goes on the potty ;)


----------



## OmiOmen

Great photos char and a really good price too.

I didn't get much sleep much last night either. Cooper woke up a couple more times than he normally does and was awake for longer. Plus he keeps throwing up.


----------



## CLH_X3

The mil has taken my daughter to give me a break n sleep but tbh I'd rather she was here!! Missing her...


----------



## CLH_X3

N I'm not going to sleep!


----------



## passion4shoes

Gorgeous pics char. Beautiful kids.

I have started my exercise video today - my belly isn't shrinking as well as yours CLH.

Not a great night sleep here either. Baby was great but I just couldn't get to sleep and then OH was making a racket at 0530 and I had just fallen asleep at 0430. Prick.

I have managed to spend £230 today whilst sitting in my living room on car seat, base and new mam bottles. Tried dr browns but LO just can't drink from a round teat. Mam are self sterilising great for holidays. 

Out of interest - so far, what is your best and worst buy for baby?

Worst - tommee tippee closer to nature starter kit (bottles make a mess and steam steriliser is pointless)
Best - tommee tippee prep machine ( god send especially at night)


----------



## pebbie1

My best buy ever was the sleepytot. It's great when your lo has a dummy
Worst buy ever a travel lounge chair for lo for the bath! As soon as it started to fill with water she started to float out of the chair!! Useless. It was a mothercare one.


----------



## pebbie1

Here's Marielle being very serious about feeding Markus :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## OmiOmen

Aww, that photo is so cute!

My stomach has shrunk down loads but only in the sense that right after the birth I was wearing UK 18-20 and am now in more of a 14 which clearly isn't that close to my pre-pregnancy 8-10. I was looking forward to getting my gym membership back after 3 or so months but I am not supposed to start doing gentle exercises until 6 months so that is disappointing. 

Best buy was probably the swaddling blanket because it is great for when he is struggling to get to sleep. Worst buy was the totsbots 2 part cloth nappies because they don't fit his frame very well because although he is heavy he seems to not be as chunky as one would think. Another great buy was the muslin squares because he is always throwing up however when we bought them with DS1 we never used them because he never threw up.

I am currently really shocked at how very different DS1 and DS2 are right from birth. Anyone else with two or more noticing there are massive differences or similarities between siblings?


----------



## passion4shoes

She is gorgeous!


----------



## charbaby

Lush pic Pebbie :) so sweet.

Omi Marlee is completly different from my other 2! she is so chilled out and relaxed its amazing and she sleeps so well at night I couldn't ask for anything more from her. 

Had her weighed yesterday ready for the 6 week check tomorrow and she is now 11lb what a porker! Lol x


----------



## pebbie1

Hahahaha Marlee's doing very well then!
I notice a massive difference between the 2 as well. Markus is much more relaxed than Marielle was too. He's so chilled, eats like a horse and sleeps loads. Everything was the other way around with Marielle lol

Zfbaby, how are things going with you hun? Hope all's well x


----------



## Little Ducky

Argh, I'm really struggling guys :-( 
Alastair doesn't seem to like sleeping on his back, or being put in his moses basket. Sleep just isn't happening, unless I sit and hold him all night he just doesn't sleep.
Do you guys have any tips for putting him in his Moses basket? I've been given loads of advice but none of it seems to be working! I'm getting a bit desperate :(


----------



## OmiOmen

DS1 was like that and nothing I tried ever worked, he is just over 3 and still sleeps in our bed. Sorry your having a rough time with him. :hugs:


----------



## pebbie1

Markus had the same at the start. I've now rolled up a duvet cover and that's lying snug around him in a circle when he's sleeping. He likes that now and sleeps in it. Maybe he's a bit scared of the space he has. Or try putting a hot water bottle in the Moses basket before he goes in. Then take it out and out him in so it's nice and warm? Or just 2 rolled up towels on each side of him. 
Markus liked it and when he started crying after a bit I took him out and did the co sleeping too. I'd take the rolled up duvet out, lie it in a circle on the mattress and then lie him in it so its like a nest. He ended up staying longer and longer in his Moses basket and is in all night now until his morning feed when I take him out for snuggles anyways. The co sleeping was scary, but we have a super kingsize bed so he had a lot of space.


----------



## babyface15

you have great advice pebbie!!

I had Calla weighed in at the breastfeeding clinic yesterday and she's up to 9lbs 11Oz!! :O
she was down to 7 lbs 14 Oz at discharge so she's gained nearly 2 lbs in 2 & a half weeks. she's had bad gas the pat few days and has been crying her eyes out almost all day. the nurse said ive been overfeeding her and making it worse.


----------



## pebbie1

Thanks babyface! 
How do you know if you're over feeding? I think I might be. Markus eats A LOT. And when he starts crying he starts to suck his. Fist straight away so I think he's hungry? Sometimes it's every hour and sometimes there's a 3 hour gap. Feeding is the only way of settling him though as he really doesn't like a dummy :(


----------



## pebbie1

Hmmm just googled it as apparently you can't overfeeding a breast fed baby, so maybe not lol


----------



## babyface15

I'm guessing where she's gaining so fast. it's really nearly 2 lbs in two weeks bc I was discharged on Monday. plus she usually spits up towards the end of every feed, it comes out her nose and everything. I have loads of milk it comes out like crazy when she cries or pours out from the other side when I'm feeding her. that nurse also told me hands in the mouth isn't always hunger, it could just be a way for them to try to soothe themselves


I know that's what I always read! so I'd feed her whenever she fussed, but the nurse told me that if I'm feeding her little snacks when she's got gas I'm making it worse since she's likely only getting foremilk which is sugary and makes the gas worse. so she showed me other ways to soothe her and I'm trying today to only feed her every 3 to 4 hours.

so I don't know what to believe is right really. but in going to try everything because I hate when she's not settled!!


----------



## pebbie1

Interesting. I managed to get a dummy in Markus his mouth and he fell asleep without me letting him "snack". 
He doesn't spit and never has so far, but he gets gas and cramps. I tell you what, he farts like an adult! He did one the other day whilst I was feeding him and my husband gave me a shocked look as he thought it was me!!!! lol

I'm packin for the holiday and its so much work!!! But I think that as usual I'm packing waaaaaay to many clothes for the kids hahahaha


----------



## Little Ducky

Thanks guys, I think I've realised why he's struggling a bit - he will only hold his head to the right, he always sleeps with it to the right and is reeeeeally reluctant to hold it straight ahead or to the left. He had a difficult delivery with forceps etc & came out facing the way he is now reluctant to turn... so I'm guessing he is sore somewhere :-(


----------



## babyface15

aw ducky poor little guy, good you've figured it out though maybe the doctors can take a look!


----------



## babyface15

bahaha pebbie so does calla!! can't believe how loud it can be.

I just fed her after waiting 2.5 hours BC it really seemed she wanted food. she wouldn't go to sleep in her crib but fell asleep on my chest. I was able to get her in the bassinet and she's been sleep now for 2.5 hours!! in definitely going to try your trick of warming the bed, I think that's why she won't settle in her big crib!!

so envious of your holiday! it sounds like it will be a great time :)


----------



## Little Ducky

babyface15 said:


> aw ducky poor little guy, good you've figured it out though maybe the doctors can take a look!

I may of course be way off the mark, but midwife is coming tomorrow so I will run it by her & see what she thinks. He's also got a cold and a gunky eye poor little mite, he's only ten days old!

I'm another one that's going to try warming the bed first before plonking him in, great tip!


----------



## OmiOmen

Aww sorry little ducky. Cooper had a bad right eye and cheek which I think was from him getting tugged out of me but it started to clear up about yesterday and keeps getting better so I hope you see an improvement soon too. He didn't open his right eye for days though and when he did it was only a little to start with.


----------



## pebbie1

Morning ladies! Hope you've all slept well. Markus decided to wake up at 4 and then got cramps so wouldn't settle so I got up. He's asleep now whilst I'm having a strong coffee lol. Best start finishing packing in a bit.
Seeing the gp later to discuss my bp problems and then were off! 
I was packing my clothes and seriously, I hate everything I wear as my belly has not completely gone down yet and is a bit floppy. It's made me really self conscious so I think I'm quickly going to get a few maxi dresses as I started to check out the cellulite on my legs and then hated them as well! Not looking forward to having to take it all off to jump in the pool :( What's all that about? I've never had this before. Guess I'm desperate to be a yummy mummy


----------



## CLH_X3

I think most people want to be a yummy mummy, no one wants to be the person that unfortunately does get a overhang or doesn't lose any baby weigh ... 

I started my diet on Monday ... I have a night out next month (end off) and I will fit into my clothes!! 

I have a side pic at 4 weeks from last time so I will compare when I lose some weight


----------



## charbaby

Morning! I have 6 week check today for me and Marlee.

CLH are you into your old clothes now? How about everyone else?

I am back into everything I had pre pregnancy so I am super happy about that as when I had my other 2 it took a good 4-5 months to go back down but this time has been really quick even tho I was so much bigger it's strange


----------



## OmiOmen

I am not sleeping well because my 3 year old has a cold and keeps waking up on a night and now I think Cooper has a mild cold too.

I am not going out of the house other then for doctors or hospital appointments. My belly is floppy and gross but it is the bag of urine strapped to my leg stopping me. I have a maxi dress that works at covering my leg bag and doesn't sit on my c-section scar or on my sore belly but I still feel too self conscious to be going anywhere I don't have to. I won't be resuming anything like normal life until after the 4th. It will be closer to the 6-12 month mark before I will be able to get into any of my old clothes I think.


----------



## pebbie1

Awe bless you Omi. Not long till the bag is gone...
My belly went down quicker than my skin could so I'm left with a floppy belly. I can feel it wobble when I walk! Ugh... Thank god for Next as I've purchased 2 maxi dresses there to cover up the mess.


----------



## OmiOmen

Two weeks today so I have reached the half way point. It really is going to feel like an independence day for me even though I'm not American. My belly went down quick overnight when I spent my first night at home getting some sleep and has slowly gone done since but it is still much bigger than normal and flabby. I am loving Maxi dresses right now but they seems to be made for taller people than me.


----------



## pebbie1

Now you say that, yes that's true. Mine reach till on my feet and I'm 5ft 9. And that's the regular length there. Think the petite ones are shorter?


----------



## OmiOmen

I am 5'5" and they seem a tad too long on me so I probably should talk a look at the petite ones.


----------



## babyface15

ooh maxi dresses, I'm going to live in those this summer. i'd love to show off my big boobs, but def want to hide everything else.
my belly is going down but it's not flat like before and the skin is saggy and full of stretch marks. so are my boobs and thighs. & my belly button looks like a sad saggy cone lol! :( I'm pretty sure I'll never wear a bikini again

tried the magic bag in the crib and she went down wonderfully. I couldn't be bothered to go all the way down to the kitchen at her 430 feed and she's been mostly up ever since!


----------



## OmiOmen

I didn't get any stretch marks with DS1 and hoped I would be lucky again this time but my belly and thighs are covered in them.

You have been up since 4:30am?


----------



## babyface15

yes it seems that's her new routine to wake for the day at 4:30 :( I just got her down for a nap (it's 10:30 here) so I need to get my butt to sleep now too!

I'm not sure how to get her to sleep later!! maybe the magic bag would have helped. she'll nap with me a bit after 4:30 if I have her on my chest or in bed with me and I don't want to get her into a habit of that


----------



## pebbie1

I've been up since 4 yuk. Markus woke and that was it. So I took him downstairs at 5.30, wanted to go and sleep when he fell asleep at 6, but then Marielle got up! We're on our way to Surrey for an overnight stop before we go to France tomorrow. I expressed milk in the car for Markus his feed lol! I was completely covered under a cardigan and managed to spill half the bloody milk on my bra as I couldn't see what I was doing hahahaha. 
Sat in the bak with the kids now watching Cinderella and I could easily nod off :)


----------



## pebbie1

Char, horrible isn't it! I had none last time, nine this time and then my belly went down really quick and now I have stretch marks! Booooo


----------



## pebbie1

Chilling in the back of the car with Marielle. The sun was shining before but now it's raining lol
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 38.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## pebbie1

Oh that's a new one, a picture upside down!


----------



## babyface15

aw looks lovely! hope you have a great vacation pebbie :)


----------



## OmiOmen

Have a nice time in France pebbie.

Aww, you must both be exhausted. DS1 never slept well at all and I was so worn out I felt ill but Cooper sleeps for 3-4 hours at a time without fail. At least once a night he wakes up for a bit after a feed but it isn't too bad. I currently feel lucky but know how a baby sleeps can suddenly get better or worse so he may change still.


----------



## babyface15

uh I can't stand my husband right now. He is always complaining about how tired he is and how it's worse for him because he has to work. He gets 7-8 hours every night & more on the wkd!! I haven't had more than 5 or 6 since she's been born and most days it's about 4 broken hrs. ugh!!

he took the day off today due to medical appts. I asked him to take the baby so I could nap. he said he couldn't bc was going to mow the lawn. this desperately needs to be done, part of our lawn hasn't been mowed yet and is turned into a meadow. But instead he takes a nap because he "had a bad sleep last night". bad sleep?? I had two 2 hr naps yesterday!! So I woke him in time to do the lawn before his appt and we got in a massive fight over it. Now he's gone BC whenever we get in a big fight he leaves. Wish I could just pick up and leave when I felt like it. grrr so frustrated right now!!! >: (

rant over xxx


----------



## babyface15

I hope Cooper keeps up the good sleep omni, especially while you are recovering!


----------



## OmiOmen

Babyface, DH did the same with DS1. In fact everyone would say how great he was doing. I got 45 minutes to 3 hours sleep a night and DH never once helped on a night when off work and always got between 8-14 hours sleep a night. I don't think men get how hard looking after a newborn is and it is so frustrating. I know that even my most stressful of paid work was nowhere near as hard as the fist few months of looking after DS1 was.


----------



## pebbie1

Ahhh babyface. Sorry to hear that hun. Mine is the same. ff-ing useless. He tells people everywhere how hard it is having a baby as he only sleeps 3 hours?!? How's that true when you're lost snoring all freaking night and I have to nudge him when I'm feeding Markus as it does my head in.
I wish there was something they could do to men that would make them feel like us after giving birth and then sleep deprive them for 4 months. They'd be running off, crying for their mummies lol!! That's why women give birth as men can't deal with stuff like that. There'd be dinosaurs again on this planet :)


----------



## pebbie1

Ps, how annoying that he leaves!


----------



## Zfbaby

hi all,
just a quick update whilst I can. Things are pretty much the same here. Louis is still suffering with the trapped wind and silent reflux. Weve finally been seen by a gp who took the time to listen and has prescribed something to help.
we are now on bottles as it was just all too much for me. coping with his constant screaming during the day and then feeding him through out the the night was more than I could do. Plus we werent sure if my diet was making him worse. He is now on hipp organic manily on demand but he can go 4hrs. We hope that once the colic and reflux is under control he will sleep inbetween feeds. at the moment by the time he is calm from the pain and winded enough to settle its time to feed again. Im not getting much sleep as he will only sleep upright on me or in the sling or in the boppy so i have to stay awake to make sure hes safe. Im hoping the meds and formula/dr browns bottles will help settle him soon. hes gaining lots of weight though so we know hes ok on that score. AFM, Ive been diagnosed with pnd and been put on tablets and we have to see how things go. thats about it this end. how is everyone else?


----------



## OmiOmen

I'm really sorry your having such a hard time at the moment Zfbaby. :hugs: I am glad your getting some help with the PND and the reflux.


----------



## babyface15

uh what's wrong with them?? omg omni 45 mins, you poor thing. good that cooper sleeps better.
bah pebbie you're right there would be no babies if men had to go through this
he came back shortly after and said 'I keep telling you, you have to sleep when she sleeps' so when am I supposed to eat, drink, use the bathroom, do laundry etc?

oh :hugs: zfbaby I'm so sorry you're having such a rough time with it. I really hope things get better for you soon


----------



## pebbie1

Zfbaby I really hope the meds start to work soon and that he settles so you can catch up on sleep. Good to hear the gp really listened to you.
And well done to you for telling him about how you feel. It's hard to admit how you feel, but it's best for you to get the help you need. So I hope your meds start working soon too so you can all finally start to enjoy your little family that you've waited so long for!
Big :hugs: darling
Xxx


----------



## CLH_X3

Babyface- I can remember when faith was born, my partner was always pretty crap at helping and after a while it gets easier with the baby's and the men help out more.


----------



## CLH_X3

Zfbaby- hope your feeling better soon! I think it's totally understandable that you have developed pnd if your baby crys 24/7 and doesn't sleep ... I hope you feel better soon 

Char - I can get back into most my pre preg clothes n tbh I never really left then just went into some of the bigger sized stuff I had! ... 

Diets going gd so will be back to pre preg weight soon!


----------



## charbaby

So last night had the most horrible night ever! Woke at 1.30am to Marlee's sensor alarms going off, felt like my heart jumped out my throat! I grabbed her out the moses basket within a second and to my relief she was breathing, I have got a doctors appointment today as I am concerned as to why they went off in the first place, such a scary night all I can think about is what if I didn't have them alarms would I have woke up to something much worse! :( :( :( :(


----------



## Zfbaby

Wow char- sorry you ha such a scare. I hope all is ok. I hve heard those sensor mats can glitch quite easily and go off for no reason. I hope that's the case.


----------



## OmiOmen

That sounds awful Char. I hope your not feeling too shaken up today. :flower:


----------



## babyface15

thanks clh! I hope all your ohs are helping more with your second kids.

omg char, how scary. what do the sensors pick up??

hubs took the baby out for a walk last night to give me some sleep. she ended up going 6.5 hours between feeds, longest yet!!


----------



## charbaby

Thanks ladies and babyface they pick up movement, if nothing happens for 20 seconds the alarm sounds, I went to the doctors and they said she is perfectly fine and they think she was probably in a deep sleep and just didnt move but was still breathing. 
I hope to god it never happens again as it was the worse feeling ever!


----------



## CLH_X3

Hope it don't happen again char... 

It happened to me once when my daughter was in her own bed in her room, iv never seen my oh wake up so quick! And literally jump out of bed to her room... Lucky it was a false alarm as she moved all the way to the other end of her bed! 


Is anyone else having this problem? We put Aston in his bed after a feed between 10-11 (when we are going to bed) he's goes in fine to his bed then and stays there til his next bottle but when he wakes between 2.30-3.30 for a feed he just whines for ages and we end up putting I'm in our bed with us to til morning (next feed) ...

I honestly can't remember how much our daughter got in our bed as I'm the kind of person that doesn't put kids in my be unless really ill...

Any ideas how to get him back down in his bed after his bottle ?


----------



## babyface15

wow char I hope it doesn't happen again :( is she in her own room?

Clh this has happened to me a few times after her 4am feed. she won't go to bed unless I put her in the bed with us. I'm really not a fan of that either I don't want her getting in the habit of coming in our bed, but I'm so tired!! not sure what to do either


----------



## OmiOmen

Glad everything seems okay Char.

CLH, DS1 would only sleep next to me and there was zero room to try and get him to do anything different. Once DS2 has fed and got a clean nappy on he will pretty much settle himself happily in the cot although seems to stay away longer when he wakes up early in the morning. Both were treated the same so I can't help but think it is just part of their personality.


----------



## Little Ducky

babyface15 said:


> wow char I hope it doesn't happen again :( is she in her own room?
> 
> Clh this has happened to me a few times after her 4am feed. she won't go to bed unless I put her in the bed with us. I'm really not a fan of that either I don't want her getting in the habit of coming in our bed, but I'm so tired!! not sure what to do either

I'm having a similar ish problem with Alastair - he's now going a good couple of hours asleep between each feed, but it takes a good 3 hours to settle him back to sleep in his Moses basket after he's woken, he really hates it in there. He will fall asleep happily on me, but getting him back in his bed is mission impossible. I'm torn between letting him sleep with us or continuing with the Moses basket hassle! 

Oh and here he is!
https://i61.photobucket.com/albums/h59/dotcottonsboobie/IMG_20130621_191451_zps15933c2b.jpghttps://i61.photobucket.com/albums/h59/dotcottonsboobie/IMG_20130620_165644_zps18061483.jpg


----------



## OmiOmen

Aww, little ducky Alastair is looking so cute! He has a real little man expression on the second photo too. Whenever Cooper smiles you can tell it is still just gas. He does get an annoyed look on his face whenever DS1 tries to kiss him or hold his hand though.


----------



## pebbie1

Awwww Ducky, love the little smile! How very cute :)


----------



## babyface15

Aw sweet little thing!! <3

we stayed at my in laws last night. I was a bit apprehensive but I think I should come here more often. Mil took the baby in her room so we could sleep. I think she kept soothing her back to sleep when shed wake for milk though bc she went 7+ hrs between feeds and mil said she had a restless sleep :S I'm so engorged today... Although well rested :)


----------



## Little Ducky

babyface15 said:


> Aw sweet little thing!! <3
> 
> we stayed at my in laws last night. I was a bit apprehensive but I think I should come here more often. Mil took the baby in her room so we could sleep. I think she kept soothing her back to sleep when shed wake for milk though bc she went 7+ hrs between feeds and mil said she had a restless sleep :S I'm so engorged today... Although well rested :)

Christ! Nothing and no one could soothe Alastair back to sleep when he wakes hungry! That boy loves the boobs way too much :p

I can't believe we've all had our babies you know! I wonder how some of the other people who used to comment on earlier parts of this thread are getting on.


----------



## OmiOmen

Gosh, no Cooper won't settle at all if hungry and I find him to be otherwise laid back. Then again he often cries if someone else, even DH, tries holding him when he is full. 

Your MIL must have super powers to sooth a booby obsessed baby!


----------



## pebbie1

Hahahahahaha no soothing Markus either. If he wants milk, he wants it yesterday lol! The holiday is absolutely fab! We are at hubbies inlaws but leaving to go to the western med tomorrow where we'll stay on a campsite :) Markus is enjoying the nice, warm weather x
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 34.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## OmiOmen

Aww he is looking so cute. Glad your having a good time. I'm amazed you have gone abroad so soon with so little fuss. I feel stressed just thinking about a holiday next year with a 1 and 4 year old!


----------



## babyface15

aw how sweet and alert! xx
She kept giving her the dummy so maybe that's why. or maybe I really am overfeeding her by giving her booby every time she wakes??

so my mil asked if she could take lo for an overnight sometime soon once I start pumping. I was a little shocked and said not until at least she's on solids. mil seemed so disappointed she'd have to wait so long.

I know it'd be great for me and dh to have a night alone but I can't imagine being away from my baby while breastfeeding. 

when did you
ladies have you're first night away from your other Los??
& how did it go?


----------



## pebbie1

I was away for 2 nights from
Marielle when she was 2 months old. It was really hard and I was really miserable both days and cried! I took a little vest she had worn and kept smelling it lol! For getting some sleep though it was amazing, but we were away for business so I still has to get up early :(
But if your mil wants to have her, do it! Drop her off late at night and then have a nice lie in and pick her up straight after that :)

Omi, I'm probably more worried about next years holiday lol! It's so easy to go away now. Markus just feeds and sleeps so its really easy! X


----------



## OmiOmen

JJ spent first nights away from me when I was in hospital with CJ but DH come home to stay with him on a night still.

Newborn to around three seems a bit scary when going on holiday. I know we won't be going out Europe and the less travelling time the better. We are long overdue a holiday though so I really want to get away next year.


----------



## babyface15

see I'd love so much to get to sleep in, but I'd have to pump before and pump while she's gone so I'm not engorged. they live about an hours drive away so it's not so easy to drop off. also I think I'd be too big of a mope missing her to enjoy myself, but I bet I'd be a happy mamma if I got to sleep lol! we'll see how things go I guess over the next month or so

how's your holiday pebbie? 
hubs had today off work for a holiday so we've been enjoying the long weekend


----------



## CLH_X3

I left faith with my parents when she wa nearly 6 weeks old, dropped her off at 7pm and we were back getting her by 8.30-9am .... It was for someone's birthday meal ...

Iv already asked my mum n dad can they come to my house while me an my oh go to the cinema together ... There just be house sitting n keeping an ete\feedibg Aston if needed ..

I also went to Egypt last year when faith was 1 ... It wasn't to bad


----------



## passion4shoes

Hi all.

Our babes are all losing that newborn look :cry: but they are all gorgeous.

How are you zf? Are the drugs helping? My friend as been diagnosed with pp psychosis. Scary stuff.

What diet are you on CLH? I am still grossed out by myself. Yuck. Hate having a fat belly - I still look preggers. 

Glad you are enjoying your holiday pebbie. I am at my mums this weekend, will def be giving her Matilda so I can sleep. I bet I wake up when she cries anyway.

July 12 I am away for a night. Dreading it now. Bub will be 8 weeks.


----------



## Little Ducky

How's everyone getting on? Alastair was weighed yesterday and in 5 days he's gone from 9 lb 3 to 9 lb 12! Little chubba!
He seems to be constipated atm bless him, I introduced a bottle of formula after his breastfeed at bedtime and it seems to have caused him to be constipated :( 
Hope everyone else is OK :)


----------



## OmiOmen

It seems like a lot of you are more brave with holidays and babies than I am. We won't have a huge amount to spend on a holiday next year so it will probably be in Italy or maybe France so DS2 can go to Disneyland.

Little Ducky, hope that Alastair gets used to the formula and feels better soon.

Passion, I love seeing babies lose that newborn look because you start to see who they look like more.

Cooper was 9lbs 10oz at birth and yesterday he was 10lbs 11oz so he is putting on weight well despite being gassy and throwing up a little after many feeds. The HV is coming every week at the moment to make sure I don't develop depression due to the delivery. I had the doctors appointment for the contraception talk yesterday which basically was just getting told see you in 3 weeks for your 6 week check.


----------



## Little Ducky

How are you feeling now after the delivery Omi?


----------



## babyface15

ah it must be so nice to live in Europe, you can go so many places so easily! I live on an island out in the Atlantic, takes forever and costs a fortune to go anywhere!

aw passion I know, calla is losing it too!

I have a little chunky babe here too. just weighed her in at 10 lbs 3 Oz. she gained 8 Oz this week and 12 Oz last week lol

it really doesn't seem she gets enough sleep to me. She's up for a while after each feeding and sometimes doesn't sleep at all after a feeding :S

how much do your babes sleep?


----------



## OmiOmen

I'm doing okay, thanks. I was feeling better but then the past day or two am feeling a bit achy but it is more the normal pains you get with a c-section when the nerves are coming back together. It is a week tomorrow that I will get the catheter out and then I will feel so much better. 

One good thing about the UK is how easy it is to go on holiday. I'm not sure we will have a lot to spend next year though so it won't be too far out or involve any luxury hotels of anything.

Babyface, CJ sleeps a lot to be honest. I keep worrying he is sleeping too much because DS1 almost never slept and I wasn't expecting a newborn to sleep as much as he does. He tends to sleep for 3-4 hours and then wake up for a nappy change, a feed and a bit of cuddling and then he is back to sleep again.


----------



## babyface15

uh I'm so jealous omni. although you need and deserve a sleepy baby

calla generally won't sleep a whole lot in the day. usually around lunch she'll go down for a few hours, then mostly up until around 8. she'll go down after her ~8pm feeding and ~12am but usually is awake after the 4 am one. she's been crying a lot lately too. I have no idea what's wrong or what she needs :(


----------



## passion4shoes

Matilda is the same omi. Has a few wakeful periods in the day but mostly sleeps.

I am looking forward to her weigh in next week. She is def chunking out. 

Who do your LOs look like? Everyone says my OH, but I don't see it.


----------



## OmiOmen

Well, he didn't sleep well at all last night. DH had to look after him for a bit in the morning, with me coming down half way through to feed him, so I could get a little sleep. I'm so tiered today and feel ill and probably need to see my GP but can't actually be bothered to get an appointment today.

I am not sure who CJ looks like. He has the same lips and DH and DS1 and like DH he has surprisingly short legs for a tall person but other than that he looks like himself really. DS1 looks just like DH with my ears and toes so I thought CJ might have looked more like DH too.


----------



## babyface15

everyone says she looks just like my husband! but maybe has my dads family nose lol

sorry you had a rough night omni


----------



## passion4shoes

Omi you are at the 3 week growth spurt and I am at the six week one.

Matilda is def becoming more aware of her surroundings and is fighting sleep. Makes it difficult to nap when she does as she won't bloody go over!

Lush smiles though!heres her first one. Only a little one.

<a href="https://s1306.photobucket.com/albums/s575/passion4shoes/?action=view&current=6e40c8e391a4fa8ff972370bec464852_zpsd53d1735.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i1306.photobucket.com/albums/s575/passion4shoes/6e40c8e391a4fa8ff972370bec464852_zpsd53d1735.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket Pictures, Images and Photos" /></a>


----------



## passion4shoes

Bugger.

https://i1306.photobucket.com/albums/s575/passion4shoes/6e40c8e391a4fa8ff972370bec464852_zpsd53d1735.jpg


----------



## OmiOmen

Aww, cute smiling!

I forgot about the 3 week growth spurt but he has gotten a lot bigger in the past 2 days. The cold everyone in the house but me has probably isn't helping.


----------



## charbaby

Hi ladies! seems like I have been away forever!
I stopped bleeding not last sat but the one before then started what I thought was my period last sat for it to then turn into stupidly heavy, changing pad every hour so thought I was best to go docs and get it checked out to find out that part of the placenta was left in which had caused an infection and made me bleed so much so now I am on 2 different antibiotics and a pill called noristerone to help stop the bleeding, it has calmed down loads now and kind of just like a heavy period thank god.

Marlee is doing great going 10 hours every night now 7.30-5.30. hard getting up so early every day but easier than doing night feeds. Have her injections booked in for next Thursday dreading taking her think I am going to wait outside while o/h takes her in on his own.

Hope you are all well 

Pic of Marlee 7 weeks old today :) x
 



Attached Files:







marlee 7 weeks old.jpg
File size: 42.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## passion4shoes

10 hours??? Woweee! We are still 9pm, 2am, 6am. Not bad really. She doesn't settle until half ten though and I get to bed about midnight. 

Good job you went to get checked out. That could have been nasty.

Char - did you notice a change in Marlee at six weeks? Matilda has been quite difficult today and I am putting it down to that.


----------



## charbaby

passion4shoes said:


> 10 hours??? Woweee! We are still 9pm, 2am, 6am. Not bad really. She doesn't settle until half ten though and I get to bed about midnight.
> 
> Good job you went to get checked out. That could have been nasty.
> 
> Char - did you notice a change in Marlee at six weeks? Matilda has been quite difficult today and I am putting it down to that.

Not really but I did have to put her bottles up to 6 onz. Thinking of changing her to hungrier baby milk in the next few weeks.


----------



## Little Ducky

Ten hours good god!! Alastair is still waking every 1 to 2 hours, and taking FOREVER to settle back down of a night time, I'm lucky if I get 3 hours all night at the moment. 
Still he is only 2 and a half weeks though so fingers crossed the sleep improves soon.
Cute picture Char!

Edit - and yours passion :)


----------



## CLH_X3

Astons going 6 hours at night ... Falls asleep downstairs with us 7-8 .. I take him to bed with me at 10-10.30, give him a top up and then he goes u til 4, another feed and then til 7 ... 

Char - cant believe your lo is 7 weeks, Aston is only 3 weeks old!! 

Now my baby blues have passed I'm loving it! ..


----------



## CLH_X3

Char - Astons been on 6oz for a week now... He drains the bottle but goes 4-5 hours between bottles


----------



## pebbie1

Hello ladies!
I've finally managed to get some Internet connection :) The holiday is fab! The weather is amazing, Marielle is loving it and Markus is great. So all in all really relaxing.

Omi. We don't have loads of money to spend and we are staying in mobile homes on campsites. Marielle loves it though and so do we. No need for big luxury hotels ;)

Ducky, so sorry to hear you're not getting a lot of sleep. Markus now wakes once during the night. It literally changed overnight from waking up loads to waking once.

Char, that's pretty nasty! Hope the antibiotics will sort it out and that it's gone soon. Marlee is growing so much, the little cutie 

Passion, that pic is so cute! I love love love the smile 

So Markus was pulling all these funny faces and I took some pics and made a collage! Excuse the pink chair, it used to be Marielles hahahahah
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 42.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## charbaby

CLH_X3 said:


> Char - Astons been on 6oz for a week now... He drains the bottle but goes 4-5 hours between bottles

are you going to put him upto 7? have you tried hungrier baby milk yet what type is he having?


----------



## charbaby

oh and Marlee drinks about 5 n half onz in the day,she has drained a few bottles but normally 1st botttle after doing 10 hours sleep thinking of just upping that 1 feed to 7-8 onz


----------



## charbaby

what weights are all your babies now? Marlee was 11lb at 5 weeks 5 days getting her weighed again next Friday


----------



## OmiOmen

CJ is 10lbs 11oz at 3 weeks.

I love the photos of Markus! That is a lot of expressions for such a little guy. 

Char, 10 hours is amazing. Sorry about the infection, hope you feel better soon. 

We wanted to go on a Disney cruise but once you start adding flight costs it will be too much because we have a car and some furniture to buy before we go on holiday too. I am thinking one of the nice mobile homes with Keycamp should make a good holiday with a baby and a toddler.


----------



## pebbie1

Omi, my husband works as a contract manager for eurocamp and keycamp! We're in a eurocamp mobile home now. It's brilliant!


----------



## OmiOmen

I hope you get a good discount. I used to love keycamp holidays as a kid, we would go away for 3 weeks at a time and they have a lot nicer accommodation now than they did when I was younger too.


----------



## pebbie1

We went on eurocamp holidays when I was little, in a tent lol. Mobile homes are lots nicer. And I think they're brilliant holidays too as kids can run around the campsite and there's animation and stuff. Pretty good. Marielle sleeps till about 9 every morning as she's so tired of running around outside lol


----------



## Zfbaby

charbaby said:


> what weights are all your babies now? Marlee was 11lb at 5 weeks 5 days getting her weighed again next Friday

Louis was weighed yesterday at 6wk appt and was 12lb 3oz. Biiig boy! ;)


----------



## pebbie1

Do any of you breast feeding ladies feel like they're getting the flu quite regularly? I have it at least once a week where my whole skin hurts and everything aches. I keep thinking I'm getting mastitis again as it feels the same but then it goes.


----------



## charbaby

OmiOmen said:


> CJ is 10lbs 11oz at 3 weeks.
> 
> I love the photos of Markus! That is a lot of expressions for such a little guy.
> 
> Char, 10 hours is amazing. Sorry about the infection, hope you feel better soon.
> 
> We wanted to go on a Disney cruise but once you start adding flight costs it will be too much because we have a car and some furniture to buy before we go on holiday too. I am thinking one of the nice mobile homes with Keycamp should make a good holiday with a baby and a toddler.

I think boys grow quicker, My friend had her baby only a week or so before Marlee and he was only 7lb and now he is over 10lb not much between him and her now but at first it was really noticeable 
I would love to go abroad this year but think Marlee is to little, so we are going to devon for 2 weeks end of July. Kids are really excited about it and as long as the weather is nice I am sure we will have a great time. :)


----------



## OmiOmen

Boys on average are bigger so it makes sense they grow a bit faster. Both my two put on rather than lost at 5 days and seem to grow fast. Although DH is big so that probably has a lot to do with it too.

I felt like that when feeding DS1 but not as much this time. I had one day when I felt like I was getting the flue but then it passed. Oddly I have lost my appetite a bit too and last time I was starving all the time when BF'ing. Mastitis made me feel like i had a bad case of the flu though. 

Two weeks in Devon sounds nice. We haven't gone on holiday for about 6-7 years now and feel really overdue one now so really want to go next year. We wanted to go on the European Disney cruise but we can't afford it next year and since CJ will only be a year old we think staying close to the UK with a longer ferry crossing to cut down on driving time will work well.

Does anyone else's baby seem to wake up at the most awkward times? CJ wakes up just as my meals are ready without fail!


----------



## CLH_X3

charbaby said:


> CLH_X3 said:
> 
> 
> Char - Astons been on 6oz for a week now... He drains the bottle but goes 4-5 hours between bottles
> 
> are you going to put him upto 7? have you tried hungrier baby milk yet what type is he having?Click to expand...

Not yet, was thinking of switching to the hungry one but I have 3 tubs of the one in using ATM in the cupboard ... I may switch after


----------



## babyface15

wow, char 10 hrs is amazing. we are on a similar schedule passion. crazy about your bleeding and infection char i hope you're feeling better xx

cute pics ladies :)
no pebbie i dint feel fluish, i wonder if you're fighting off a bout of mastitis

omni my baby dies this too. i get her down long enough to make food, awake as soon as i try m to eat it

does anyone elses baby grunt an excessive amount? sometimes when she's waking she just grunts like mad.


----------



## charbaby

CLH_X3 said:


> charbaby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CLH_X3 said:
> 
> 
> Char - Astons been on 6oz for a week now... He drains the bottle but goes 4-5 hours between bottles
> 
> are you going to put him upto 7? have you tried hungrier baby milk yet what type is he having?Click to expand...
> 
> Not yet, was thinking of switching to the hungry one but I have 3 tubs of the one in using ATM in the cupboard ... I may switch afterClick to expand...

Yeah I havent bought anymore for a few weeks and only have 1 n half left now of the sma gold so thinking of getting the sma white next week. what make are you using? I have just stuck with sma as used that with the older 2


----------



## babyface15

my baby girl was 10 lbs 3 oz at 3.5 weeks. hope it was a growth spurt or she's gonna be huge haha x


----------



## Little Ducky

Well I've decided to switch Alastair over to formula, his colic is awful we ended up at drs today as he'd been up and screaming 18 hours straight with no sleep and his cramps were getting worse :( 
I've been trying to combination feed over the last few days by just topping up his usual night breastfeed with formula but apart from filling him up for longer didn't stop the colic... I'm now thinking my milk might be the issue and gave him two formula feeds in a row today and he seems much improved. I'm hoping its not a fluke, but I've been really struggling with breastfeeding such a hungry baby so I'm going to give exclusive formula feeding a go. 
He's already constipated colicky and suffering with bad wind so I don't see what I have to lose from switching him cold turkey. 
Do you guys have any tips or advice re feeding formula? The bottle recommends 4oz for his age but he was still hungry after that so I gave him more - is that allowed?!

I feel a bit lost with it all tbh. I just want to see him happy & out of pain.


----------



## CLH_X3

Astons been having 6 oz for about a week and a half ... The side of the tin is just a guide, you can't over feed a baby :)

I'm using cow and gate char ... I used aptimil last time but its nearly £10 a tub and aptimil / cow n gate are made by the same people/place 
I get double discount once a month in my mums job so stock to then, I pay £6.50 a tub


----------



## Zfbaby

Little Ducky said:


> Well I've decided to switch Alastair over to formula, his colic is awful we ended up at drs today as he'd been up and screaming 18 hours straight with no sleep and his cramps were getting worse :(
> I've been trying to combination feed over the last few days by just topping up his usual night breastfeed with formula but apart from filling him up for longer didn't stop the colic... I'm now thinking my milk might be the issue and gave him two formula feeds in a row today and he seems much improved. I'm hoping its not a fluke, but I've been really struggling with breastfeeding such a hungry baby so I'm going to give exclusive formula feeding a go.
> He's already constipated colicky and suffering with bad wind so I don't see what I have to lose from switching him cold turkey.
> Do you guys have any tips or advice re feeding formula? The bottle recommends 4oz for his age but he was still hungry after that so I gave him more - is that allowed?!
> 
> I feel a bit lost with it all tbh. I just want to see him happy & out of pain.

God I sympathise, Louis is the same. His trapped wind is ridiculous. His face is always blue with wind and his stomach rock hard. Feeding him takes sometimes 2 hours with the constant stopping to wind him or calming his screaming. He's always hungry as he can't eat much in one go plus he thinks hes full from the wind. As soon as some of the wind has passed hes hungry again. Hes also never comfortable enough to sleep and when he does fall asleep out of exhaustion he's thrashing about in pain. 
Which formula have you gone with?
We found aptamil made him worse. There's something in there which ferments faster creating more gas.
The comfort milks were too thick for the level 1 teats and level 2 made him gulp more air. We are now using hipp organic formula with gripe water (dentinox made him spit up more and infacol does nothing) and biogaia pro-biotics. They are really amazing and have really helped. His coliky hours have dramatically reduced over the past couple of days. He was screaming the house down from 6pm-6am Wednesday and tonight we've had no colic at all!!!! 
We are also doing osteopathy which helped relax him and allowed him to sleep a lot the day he had it which was good to see. 
Have you noticed any difference with the colic massage? I do it every nappy change but honestly I don't think it's doing much. 
We were advised to leave as much time between feeding as possible to allow the gut to rest more. If its constantly working it will constantly make stomach acid which makes the colic worse. 
Have you tried warming his tummy with a warm towel or a warm bath? 
If all else fails turn the Hoover on by his crib. Louis goes into a trance which gives him (and us) a break from the screaming and allows him to calm down.


----------



## babyface15

yay for a good night zfbaby. hope it keeps up for you hun.
sorry you're having a tough time too ducky.:hugs:


----------



## Little Ducky

Zf god that sounds exactly like Alastair! Weirdly though he seems to prefer aptamil milk to anything else, he would projectile vomit sma, the comfort milks made his gas worse and he seems happiest with the aptamil cartons but its early days so we'll see.
I swapped him over cold turkey but he doesn't seem any worse for it, my boobs on the other hand feel like they are about to blow up! 

He is hungry ALL the time, but I'm really struggling to get the wind out of him when I burp him after feeds, mostly nothing comes up and his mouth is constantly blue. 
He's not old enough for gripe water yet either so we're just plodding along with infacol. He seems much happier after a warm bath but that soon fades once he's had his feed poor mite :(


----------



## Zfbaby

I'd look into the biogaia ducky. The sooner you start it the faster his tummy can settle. I've had little success with bicycling the legs but putting him over my knee seems to work for Louis. And the tiger in the tree hold has saved my eardrums a few times. Helps lo sleep too. 
What bottles are you using? We switched from medela to dr brown a d that seems to have helped too. Does alistair gulp milk? Louis is terrible for it and it makes his tummy grumble badly


----------



## babyface15

my baby girl at 9 days old!! xx
 



Attached Files:







.facebook_435201976-1877634646.jpg
File size: 21 KB
Views: 3


----------



## babyface15

i want to add more pix of her alert but that involves going to the computer which i.never seem to have time for lol

ducky have you thought of pumping in case you change your mind?


----------



## Little Ducky

Zfbaby said:


> I'd look into the biogaia ducky. The sooner you start it the faster his tummy can settle. I've had little success with bicycling the legs but putting him over my knee seems to work for Louis. And the tiger in the tree hold has saved my eardrums a few times. Helps lo sleep too.
> What bottles are you using? We switched from medela to dr brown a d that seems to have helped too. Does alistair gulp milk? Louis is terrible for it and it makes his tummy grumble badly

Yeah he gulps really badly, his tummy grumbles something chronic bless him, we've been using NUK bottles but might try dr brown to see if that helps.
He still hasn't done a poo either which I'm sure is not helping things :(



babyface15 said:


> ducky have you thought of pumping in case you change your mind?

Hmm, I hadn't but perhaps I should!


----------



## OmiOmen

Aww babyface that is a great photo. I have read those cute newborn poses like that tend to be taken in the first 2 weeks, I'm not sure if it is true but there is no way I would get CJ looking that calm ever.


----------



## Zfbaby

We've just bought some nuk latex nipples today to go with our dr brown bottles. Dh has a theory that the silicone is too hard. Idk, I'll report back if it helps the wind. 
Does your lo sleep well? Louis will only sleep on me. If we put him in the basket or swing we are lucky to get 10mins before the crying starts. 
Last night was a good night crying wise and I'm hoping it will be the same tonight but dh is home tonight and he really doesn't understand the idea of calm. He laughs and talks loudly at Louis whilst he's trying to fall asleep, drives me mad as it just keeps him awake.


----------



## babyface15

thanks hun!yeah she even thought that 9 days was a little late for it, she usually does them around 5 days. but she was good and sleepy minus a few little fusses


----------



## babyface15

yes ducky that was my first thought. if you pump for a few days while you're transitioning then if you find the formula ends up making things worse you'd still have the option to switch back. if he gets better then you'll know the formula is better for him!


----------



## babyface15

Zfbaby said:


> We've just bought some nuk latex nipples today to go with our dr brown bottles. Dh has a theory that the silicone is too hard. Idk, I'll report back if it helps the wind.
> Does your lo sleep well? Louis will only sleep on me. If we put him in the basket or swing we are lucky to get 10mins before the crying starts.
> Last night was a good night crying wise and I'm hoping it will be the same tonight but dh is home tonight and he really doesn't understand the idea of calm. He laughs and talks loudly at Louis whilst he's trying to fall asleep, drives me mad as it just keeps him awake.

poor little guy, your nerves must be shot :hugs:


----------



## Zfbaby

Haha yeah they are pretty shot. I spoke too soon as well. Last night was horrendous for colic, worst it's been. He screamed constantly, wouldnt sleep and only ate 1/2-1oz at a time. We did everything we could think to wind him and it was still a nightmare. Dh let me sleep from 10:30-1 then I took over. dh has gone to work now hell be back for 7ish tonight. Gonna be a long day. How did things go for you?


----------



## Zfbaby

babyface15 said:


> yes ducky that was my first thought. if you pump for a few days while you're transitioning then if you find the formula ends up making things worse you'd still have the option to switch back. if he gets better then you'll know the formula is better for him!

That's a great idea. I pumped to get rid of milk but wish I could have continued.


----------



## OmiOmen

Zfbaby, DS1 was like that. It is so stressful having a high needs baby. :hugs: Oddly once he hit around 2 he was easier than the average toddler to look after. DS2 is starting to get moody about me putting him down now too though. On a night the projector with sea sounds really helps him some nights although does nothing on others. 

It seems that the wind/sickness issue for us is improving although still not gone. He gulped down milk to start with but seems to be slowing ever so slightly now. 

I wish we had gotten photos earlier but we couldn't have really. We want to get a nice sibling shot soon to get printed up as a canvas but I do worry that he will scream non stop. Especially since he seems to find his big brother annoying at the moment.


----------



## Little Ducky

Zfbaby said:


> We've just bought some nuk latex nipples today to go with our dr brown bottles. Dh has a theory that the silicone is too hard. Idk, I'll report back if it helps the wind.
> Does your lo sleep well? Louis will only sleep on me. If we put him in the basket or swing we are lucky to get 10mins before the crying starts.
> Last night was a good night crying wise and I'm hoping it will be the same tonight but dh is home tonight and he really doesn't understand the idea of calm. He laughs and talks loudly at Louis whilst he's trying to fall asleep, drives me mad as it just keeps him awake.


Exactly the same as you, he won't sleep unless upright on me. The second we put him in bouncer of moses basket he starts squirming around and grumbling, then full on crying :( 
Let me know how you get on with the bottles!


----------



## Little Ducky

babyface15 said:


> yes ducky that was my first thought. if you pump for a few days while you're transitioning then if you find the formula ends up making things worse you'd still have the option to switch back. if he gets better then you'll know the formula is better for him!

Yes good thinking, I'm doing this now just in case, but on the whole formula seems to be helping I think so fingers crossed! 



Zfbaby said:


> Haha yeah they are pretty shot. I spoke too soon as well. Last night was horrendous for colic, worst it's been. He screamed constantly, wouldnt sleep and only ate 1/2-1oz at a time. We did everything we could think to wind him and it was still a nightmare. Dh let me sleep from 10:30-1 then I took over. dh has gone to work now hell be back for 7ish tonight. Gonna be a long day. How did things go for you?

I sympathise, I really do :( 
Lo seems less colicky on the formula, but his wind is still making him so bloody uncomfortable. Have you tried dentinox colic drops? They seem to really help Ally get rid of the wind.


----------



## Zfbaby

Little Ducky said:


> babyface15 said:
> 
> 
> yes ducky that was my first thought. if you pump for a few days while you're transitioning then if you find the formula ends up making things worse you'd still have the option to switch back. if he gets better then you'll know the formula is better for him![/QUOTEI
> 
> Yes good thinking, I'm doing this now just in case, but on the whole formula seems to be helping I think so fingers crossed!
> 
> 
> 
> Zfbaby said:
> 
> 
> Haha yeah they are pretty shot. I spoke too soon as well. Last night was horrendous for colic, worst it's been. He screamed constantly, wouldnt sleep and only ate 1/2-1oz at a time. We did everything we could think to wind him and it was still a nightmare. Dh let me sleep from 10:30-1 then I took over. dh has gone to work now hell be back for 7ish tonight. Gonna be a long day. How did things go for you?
> 
> I sympathise, I really do :(
> Lo seems less colicky on the formula, but his wind is still making him so bloody uncomfortable. Have you tried dentinox colic drops? They seem to really help Ally get rid of the wind.Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah dentinox made his reflux worse :( gripe worked really well the first few times but not that great now. It's like he enjoys the wind and wants to keep it ????!!!
> 
> Omni- 2??! I'm really hoping he becomes easier sooner than 2. I need some sleep now and a shower more than every other day :( plus I'd really like him to eat more in one go rather than every hour small bits then crying for food all the time. FxClick to expand...


----------



## Little Ducky

Zfbaby said:


> Little Ducky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babyface15 said:
> 
> 
> yes ducky that was my first thought. if you pump for a few days while you're transitioning then if you find the formula ends up making things worse you'd still have the option to switch back. if he gets better then you'll know the formula is better for him![/QUOTEI
> 
> Yes good thinking, I'm doing this now just in case, but on the whole formula seems to be helping I think so fingers crossed!
> 
> 
> 
> Zfbaby said:
> 
> 
> Haha yeah they are pretty shot. I spoke too soon as well. Last night was horrendous for colic, worst it's been. He screamed constantly, wouldnt sleep and only ate 1/2-1oz at a time. We did everything we could think to wind him and it was still a nightmare. Dh let me sleep from 10:30-1 then I took over. dh has gone to work now hell be back for 7ish tonight. Gonna be a long day. How did things go for you?
> 
> I sympathise, I really do :(
> Lo seems less colicky on the formula, but his wind is still making him so bloody uncomfortable. Have you tried dentinox colic drops? They seem to really help Ally get rid of the wind.Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah dentinox made his reflux worse :( gripe worked really well the first few times but not that great now. It's like he enjoys the wind and wants to keep it ????!!!
> 
> Omni- 2??! I'm really hoping he becomes easier sooner than 2. I need some sleep now and a shower more than every other day :( plus I'd really like him to eat more in one go rather than every hour small bits then crying for food all the time. FxClick to expand...
> 
> Lol! Pretty sure Alastair also wants to keep his wind!!
> Have you tried infant gaviscon for the reflux?Click to expand...


----------



## passion4shoes

Gorgeous photo baby. Really cute.

Sounds bloody awful what you are going through. We were travelling in the car yesterday and Matilda was crying with hunger so we fed her in the car seat on the move. Big mistake. She had trapped wind and was screaming uncontrollably. It was awful. OH and I got really stressed and snappy with each other. Jesus it was stressful. Hats off to you ladies and your relationships for being able to cope with that. 

I can't believe how common colic, tongue ties and reflux are. I wonder has it always been like this.


----------



## babyface15

so sorry you're having such a rough time ladies. i can't wait to hear that it's getting better for you. xx

here she is alert today - just over 4 weeks old <3
 



Attached Files:







20130701195756-951-304554699.jpg
File size: 32.1 KB
Views: 10


----------



## passion4shoes

That's a comfy looking chair. What is it?


----------



## charbaby

babyface lush pics :)
clh. sma is £9.50 she has about a tin a week, i think its well over priced!


----------



## OmiOmen

Aww, babyface so cute. I agree that chair looks comfortable, I could do with one in my size.

Sorry so many of you are suffering with bad colic, I really hope there is an improvement soon. :flower:

The HV comes around to see me every week to keep an eye on if I will get PND so we get plenty of weight checks and today CJ was 11lbs 8oz! No wonder seem seems massive. 
View attachment 638429
View attachment 638435


----------



## babyface15

it's a bouncer from toys r us. it reclines or goes forward so she can sit up and it vibrates. she loves it. I'll plunk her down in that and even if she's crying she stops, so it gives me some time to do things like eat and shower lol

speaking of the bouncer, zfbaby or ducky do you have one of these? i got this one when i was pg bc the reviews were good and people said it really helped their babies with gas or reflux. plus the price was good. (& I got mine 40% off) here it is in pink https://www.toysrus.ca/product/index.jsp?productId=3807261


----------



## babyface15

sweet pics to.omni. look at that little cloth diaper bum. we haven't been able to bother with the cloth yet, even though i think she will fit in them now. we feel bad bc so many people bought us then for the diaper party, but we don't think we can be bothered to do it now. i still haven't even found the time to wash them enough times to even be able to use them hahaha


----------



## OmiOmen

Babyface, I was the same with DS1. We started cloth nappies part-time but couldn't stick with them because we had so much going on and he was so high maintenance. A extra load of washing a day is easy when you don't have a difficult to look after newborn but when you do it can seem like a massive job when you really don't need to add to the stress. I know it can feel disappointing but don't be hard on yourself. :flower:

We still aren't using them on a night with DS2 because I don't have any I 100% trust on a night but we hope to make the switch soon. He is too big for 6 of the newborn nappies we have already. Everything seems much easier this time around than it did last time.


----------



## babyface15

edit: she sometimes stops crying when i put her in the bouncer haha, maybe not when she's got a dirty bum and is starving ;)


----------



## babyface15

thanks hun! so glad things are easier for you this time around!

i know before she was here i thought an extra load of laundry wouldnt even be noticed. now it's a different story- lol. Especially if we need to change her more often too. I think I'll give the ones we have a try part time, but I'm definitely not buying any more until we're sure! 

i guess i can just take them out when someone comes over for a visit :haha:


----------



## OmiOmen

Adjusting to life with a newborn can be so much harder than expected and little things become big ones. It will get easer sooner or later though. :flower: In the meantime getting them out when people come around or photos would work. :haha:


----------



## passion4shoes

I do one cloth nappy wash every other day. It is really easy once you get into it. 

Look how cute they are

https://i1306.photobucket.com/albums/s575/passion4shoes/c4038e411c692ce29994c22398d70fe7_zps60f0be85.jpg

https://i1306.photobucket.com/albums/s575/passion4shoes/1b7513363ffa50247963f5293c6c7667_zpsca49da4f.jpg


----------



## OmiOmen

Aww, cute nappies. The BTP look like they fit well already. I am going to pre-wash mine very soon. He has outgrown the 6 bum genius XS we have and because the 6 itti bitt S we have are poppers we can't get a good fit with them so only have the 10 size 1's that have a ideal fit and with 16 nappies currently in rotation we are washing once a day (still not using on a night so it is enough).


----------



## Zfbaby

Love the cloth bums ladies We've just been using cloth at home during the day so far. We have about 16 so it gets us through and we try and wash every other. Still not 100% sure were using them right to attempt night use yet plus we have loads of disposables to use up. I'll post a snap of his rumparooz later. I will say I much prefer cloth. I can never get a good fit with pampers etc. love my bg btp. I've got the big insert in with the xtra padding at the front and I'd say it lasts us 2hrs. Any longer and they leak. Find getting poop out tough though as we have such hard water. 

Had a nice day yesterday. Dh was off so we went shopping. Decided to bite the bullet and go out. It's been hard because he cries so much but yesterday he was really good. We even had a impromptu photo session. We were super strict at dragging his feeds out to every 4 hrs and it really seemed to help his wind. Colic was not too bad last night. He drank all his feeds too. Trying to keep it up today but he just had his morning feed and is back to refusing it because he's too windy. He only had 3oz ish but I'm going to be strong and still wait 4hrs to let his gut rest. Hope hell be hungry enough to take a full feed next time. 

Babyface- wish he liked swing. He cries if I put him in it. 

Ducky- were on meds for reflux (renatadine sp?) gaviscon causes constipation so were avoiding that although I think his formula might be bunging him up anyway. 
How many poos are the Los having? Louis is going maybe once a day and they are now thick and dry like clay. He used to go every feed and was soft and seedy. Now it's green/yellow and it clumps (sorry tmi) not sure if this is normal for ff????


----------



## OmiOmen

I really need to sort my BTP out, at 11lbs 8oz they really should fit him now. I do want to get as much use out of my newborn and size 1's as I can though. I also really need to try and trust my 2 part totsbots on a night soon too. I am in hospital again tomorrow so will be using disposables then anyway.

I'm glad you had a good day and a better night with the colic zfbaby. 

CJ poops at least every 3-4 hours which is around his sleeping pattern although sometimes it is a tiny amount and sometimes it is huge. He sometimes poops through 3 nappies in 5-10 minutes too however he is not doing it as much on a night now. We found green streaks for one day and the HV said as long as it doesn't go fully green and/or he doesn't become irritable to monitor it but it should be fine. However I know BF and FF poo is different so I am not sure if it is more or less normal with FF'ing or not.


----------



## Zfbaby

Hmm it's hard to tell if Louis is irritable as that's his normal. 
I remember when he would go during every feed when he passed wind and now he has to make an effort and his face goes red. Thinking of trying a new formula. 

I have a couple of the btp totsbots easy fits but as far I'm disappointed. They leak like crazy and I don't seem to be able to get the insert to fit well. Not sure what I'm doing wrong. 
Currently propped up in bed with Louis on my chest. He seems the calmest there when he's struggling with gas. Feel mean but I'm going to have to wake him up if I'm going to be able to get to our group this morning. I'll give him another few minutes :)


----------



## OmiOmen

Easyfits might not fit him well rather than doing something wrong. I have 6 V2 easyfits but haven't used them yet. I hated my 5 strechies to start with but they seem to work better now and I love our 5 flexitots and wish they still made them. A lot of people seem to think totsbots are overrated for the price it seems.

CJ tries to crawl up me if I hold him like that. He doesn't seem to know he is too young to be trying to be so active.


----------



## babyface15

she is soo cute passion :)

wow good for you guys on using your cloth diapers! i need to start making the time heh

great to hear you had a good day zfbaby :thumbup:

i had calla weighed yesterday at the breastfeeding clinic. she gained another 12 oz last week and is now 11 lbs! :O


----------



## pebbie1

Hello ladies! We are back in the uk and I must say I'm rather tired after we've done over 3000 miles in 10 days. The kids have been fab though!

Zfbaby it sounds like he's constipated. I'm sure that even though his poo's are different when he formula feeds, they still should be wet and not dry and clay like. What formula have you got? I remember Marielle was constipated and we switched to aptamil comfort and she was loads better after that.

Omi what are you in hospital for tomorrow? 

Passion, how's your oh doing? Mine has been annoying the hell out of me! He does nothing and is completely playing the "victim" now and he's soooo tired and struggling bla bla bla. He's more interested in his bloody phone! We've slept in separate beds during our trip as he had to get up early in the mornings to go and work and I must say I might have enjoyed it a bit too much!!!! Lol


----------



## OmiOmen

I'm glad you had a good holiday.

Yes, I have the hospital tomorrow! :happydance: I found out I'm graduating with a first the other day too so it is turning into a good week. I am hoping the weather improves soon so we can have a BBQ and then a picnic over the weekend too.


----------



## pebbie1

Wow, congratulations Omi! Well done. And the weather is going to be fab over the weekend so it looks like you'll be having your BBQ :)


----------



## OmiOmen

Thanks. I am hoping a BBQ and then a picnic in the local park the next day will ease me back into 'normal' life once the catheter is out and then we'll go to soft play early next week. With any luck the pool in the park will be repaired but I think they are doing it later in the month. Poor JJ has had a boring couple of weeks with me.


----------



## charbaby

Can't believe this time 8 weeks ago I was in early labour! It has gone so quick
 



Attached Files:







Marlee 2 months old.jpg
File size: 35.2 KB
Views: 3









Marlee 8 weeks.jpg
File size: 36.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Zfbaby

Super cute pic char! 

Excellent news omni glad things are looking up for you. 

You ladies seem to be getting a good fit around the tummy with you nappies.mine are so bulky at the front the don't sit flush to the skin. Is there anything I can do about that? Do I maybe need to use one size bigger to take the extra bulk from the insert being doubled over? 

Pebbie- glad hold we're good. Sorry dh is being awkward but I have to agree I've enjoyed having the bed to myself every now and again. 

So interesting story. I got kicked out of breastfeeding group today. I was told a few weeks back that even if I swapped to bottles they would "be there to support me" so I rocked up this morning only to be told I couldn't gone anymore as I wasn't bfing. Trying to be polite the woman said I could stay if I REALLY wanted but not to feed baby whilst the other ladies were there. So I fed him in front if everyone and then left. It's not like I had a choice in feeding him myself and I only go as I like quite a few ladies there and it's the one time of the week I get to drink a hot coffee and chat to people and get tips etc. bit annoying but hey hi. It was more funny than anything.


----------



## Little Ducky

OmiOmen said:


> I'm glad you had a good holiday.
> 
> Yes, I have the hospital tomorrow! :happydance: I found out I'm graduating with a first the other day too so it is turning into a good week. I am hoping the weather improves soon so we can have a BBQ and then a picnic over the weekend too.

Bloody hell congratulations!!!!! You must be thrilled!


----------



## OmiOmen

Cute photos char. 

Aww, sorry zfbaby. Is there any other local parenting groups you can try now?

My nappies are newborn so less bulky than BTP. Not sure how to get a good fit with BTP yet.

Thanks, little ducky. I thought I had really messed up my last term so wouldn't get my predicted grade so am glad it worked out in the end although I think it was a close call.


----------



## babyface15

woo way to go omni and how excting tomorrow is the day :)

Marlee is adorable char. how big is she now?

great that your vacation went well pebbie. sorry you're oh is being annoying. i don't know what is up with the men. a friend of mine told me she recently went out of town for 2 days and left her los with her husband. when she got back he was so frazzled he begged to go to the bar for a drink and she wouldn't let him bc she said she doesn't go to the bar every day after watching the kids Lol!! would love for my husband to get to experience that

zfbaby how rotten that they made you feel uncomfortable after saying you could return. what do they think seeing you ff will make every quit bfing??!


----------



## Zfbaby

Lol yeah probably everyone will instantly ban the boob. I'm not upset by it actually, it was kinda funny. There are some other groups I can try out so it's cool. 
Managed to get Louis down for a nap and after 20 mins he started to cry so I went in and picked him up and he did the biggest burp ever and then projectiled in my face :rofl: his reflux meds are obviously working today..not! :) daddy will be proud.


----------



## charbaby

babyface15 said:


> woo way to go omni and how excting tomorrow is the day :)
> 
> Marlee is adorable char. how big is she now?
> 
> great that your vacation went well pebbie. sorry you're oh is being annoying. i don't know what is up with the men. a friend of mine told me she recently went out of town for 2 days and left her los with her husband. when she got back he was so frazzled he begged to go to the bar for a drink and she wouldn't let him bc she said she doesn't go to the bar every day after watching the kids Lol!! would love for my husband to get to experience that
> 
> zfbaby how rotten that they made you feel uncomfortable after saying you could return. what do they think seeing you ff will make every quit bfing??!

Thanks :)
I am getting her weighed on Friday at the local baby club by my house so will let you know then but I am thinking over 12lb now. She was 11lb just before her 6 week check. I have her first lot of injections tomorrow not looking forward to that I am glad o/h is coming with me couldn't do it on my own :/ x


----------



## babyface15

ooh poor little muffin I'm not looking forward to that either.

I'm starting to think calla is going to be huge lol
she weighed at 11 lbs at 4.5 weeks. i thought that bf babies gained slower, but maybe it is the opposite??


----------



## pebbie1

I'm having Markus weighed on Tuesday. He's in 3 months clothes and as he's so tall they're starting to stretch! But he's proper porking out and starts to get chubby legs. Love it!!

I've started my diet today after indulging in France and I'm already craving chocolate! That's so crap lol!! I'm startig exercise tomorrow though. 30 day shred by Jillian Michaels. My favourite :)


----------



## OmiOmen

I hate taking them for injections.

I think it is also genetic though. CJ was 11lbs 8oz at 3 weeks and 5 days and it just seems like he is tall and bulky like DH. I read that the first 6 months BF and FF babies should gain at the same sort of rate and after that FF gain faster.


----------



## babyface15

haha zfbaby i didn't see your post. little devil lol, at last he had a big burp though xx

pebbie, calla is starting to fit in her 3 month clothes as well. she's got chubby little legs. however she doesn't fit in size 1 diapers yet, they leak everywhere! she has a teeny little bum hehe


----------



## babyface15

woo omni, how big was he at birth again?


----------



## pebbie1

Awwww babyface. That's so cute. Marielle had a tiny bum as well and still has one. I bought her little jeans shorts last year for the holidays, size 1,5 - 2 years. They were quite big on her then and she wore them again this year and fitted perfectly, a year later!!!! Lol.


----------



## babyface15

haha that's so sweet! and good you got two summers out of them :)


----------



## passion4shoes

Ahhhh! Too much to catch up on! 

Welcome home pebbie. Glad you had a good time. Men are useless! My OH is working way at the mo and I have to say I like it. I always enjoyed being a single mother and I can just get on with what needs to be done. I resent him more when he is here but not doing anything. Although last night he popped home and it was lush to be able to jump in the shower.

My eay fits leak too. I have set them aside. Someone said if they leak at the legs pull the rise up higher at the back. I am using little lamb bamboo mostly but loving the tb bamboozles more. The photos are cheap dudeybabas - brilliant nappies. Totally withheld a poop explosion.

Can't wait to see your photos of Louis zf. What a lovely day. Hopefully it will be like that everyday soon.

Char that is a gorgeous photo.

Do you get your LOs weighed every week? 

Oh, and does anyone have a bathing and changing unit? I am thinking of buying one as my back is killing me from bending over the bath. Just not sure if it is worth it.


----------



## pebbie1

Passion, I'm going to visit my family in Holland at the end of the month with the kids. We planned a week, but I think I need 2 weeks as my mum will help me loads and I can proper relax and just not be annoyed with my oh!
When Marielle was little we bought the Cosatto baby changing unit with bath. It was great and still have it now.
https://m.johnlewis.com/mt/www.john...006d0aaf2e&s_kwcid=ppc_pla&tmad=c&tmcampid=73
X


----------



## Zfbaby

My back has been hideous but ive been changing Louis at the kitchen table and i bath him there too. I can even sit down to change him :) 
Last weigh in Louis was 12lb3oz I think and he is still wearing some newborn stuff. A lot of his 0-3 is still big on him. He's quite long but mainly in the upper body so trousers are long on him. He's got really chubby legs and thighs though :) 
Aren't babies meant to go through a growth spurt around 6-7wks where they eat and sleep more? I'm still struggling to get Louis is eat much. Yesterday he had 4-5oz per feed but tonight it's a struggle to get him to eat 3 again! 
We have him some fennel tea tonight, my hv is German and she suggested it to help his tummy. He was farting and burping loads!!


----------



## Little Ducky

Zfbaby said:


> My back has been hideous but ive been changing Louis at the kitchen table and i bath him there too. I can even sit down to change him :)
> Last weigh in Louis was 12lb3oz I think and he is still wearing some newborn stuff. A lot of his 0-3 is still big on him. He's quite long but mainly in the upper body so trousers are long on him. He's got really chubby legs and thighs though :)
> Aren't babies meant to go through a growth spurt around 6-7wks where they eat and sleep more? I'm still struggling to get Louis is eat much. Yesterday he had 4-5oz per feed but tonight it's a struggle to get him to eat 3 again!
> We have him some fennel tea tonight, my hv is German and she suggested it to help his tummy. He was farting and burping loads!!

Just managed to get 2oz down Alastairs neck, then he point blank refused any more. Probably means he will wake again in an hour for the rest :/ 
Fennel tea? Worth a try then?


----------



## charbaby

passion4shoes said:


> Ahhhh! Too much to catch up on!
> 
> Welcome home pebbie. Glad you had a good time. Men are useless! My OH is working way at the mo and I have to say I like it. I always enjoyed being a single mother and I can just get on with what needs to be done. I resent him more when he is here but not doing anything. Although last night he popped home and it was lush to be able to jump in the shower.
> 
> My eay fits leak too. I have set them aside. Someone said if they leak at the legs pull the rise up higher at the back. I am using little lamb bamboo mostly but loving the tb bamboozles more. The photos are cheap dudeybabas - brilliant nappies. Totally withheld a poop explosion.
> 
> Can't wait to see your photos of Louis zf. What a lovely day. Hopefully it will be like that everyday soon.
> 
> Char that is a gorgeous photo.
> 
> Do you get your LOs weighed every week?
> 
> Oh, and does anyone have a bathing and changing unit? I am thinking of buying one as my back is killing me from bending over the bath. Just not sure if it is worth it.

The midwife weighed her every time she came out to see me then when she signed me off the health visitor came and weighed her but the last time she weighed her just before the 6 week check she said it is my job to take her to get weighed now ,when I feel the need so I am taking her her tomorrow then I will take her every 4 weeks till she is around 6 months old.


----------



## CLH_X3

Well Astons been weighed once since birth! And I don't have another app til next week with my HV ... I've only seen her once ... I have no clue how much he weighs .. 

Also for whoever asked about ff baby's poo ... Astons is runny and bright yellow ... Not seedy ... He goes 1-2 times a day


----------



## pebbie1

Hello ladies!
Got my 6 week check today and my bp check to see if they can lower meds. I also think I'm getting mastitis again in my right boob. I have a little crack in my nipple which hurts like hell when starting feeding and Markus has now started to bite during feeds ouchhhhhh!!!
I'm going to get a different dummy today as Markus is comfort feeding and I don't want him to do that. I tried the Tommy Tippee newborn but he nearly throws up when sucking that. I read the MAM ones are good? Any recommendations?


----------



## Zfbaby

Thank chl that was me. It certainly seems like he is having trouble with his poo but again the hv says he's fine. 
Off to York this weekend to see family. Super excited but journey is over 4hrs. Any tips for traveling with baby? We've not fine very far yet but nervous. How much stuff would you take for 3 days and what would you say I really really need to do or take?


----------



## Zfbaby

Oh by the way which formula is lo on? Is it aptamil?


----------



## Zfbaby

I'll give the fennel tea a few more goes before I give a full review. It was only £1.50 in hollan and barrats though if you want to try.


----------



## babyface15

i believe fennel is an ingredient in gripe water. but by giving the tea you can avoid all those other ingredients. good luck with it. enjoy the trip. :)

passion i get calla weighed at three breastfeeding clinic when i feel lkee getting her checked. about once a week so far

pebbie can't believe you have mastitis again :( calla uses a nuk which she likes some days. i can't remember the other one but she does well with that. I'll look it up when I'm done feeding :)

there are a few uk terms I'm unsure about. what is a hv? and what do people mean by cooking tea? lol thanks!


----------



## charbaby

CLH, I cant believe they have only weighed him once that is really bad they should be checking he is gaining properly.

ZFBABY. Marlee is on SMA gold at the moment her poo was yellow and grainy at first but now its runnyish but still mustard colour.

Babyface. hv is health visitor, its the person you see with baby from 6 weeks till there about 2-3 years. They weigh them and do there checks and stuff :)


----------



## charbaby

Had Marlees injections today and it was horrible she really screamed :(
She had one in each leg and she had to have a new one by mouth apparently it came out on the 1st July this year for roto virus so all you uk ladies lo's will have that too even tho its not in the red book x


----------



## babyface15

pebbie its avent. is very different than the nuk. says its made in England too :)

calla is getting a rash on her face and neck :( I'm not sure what to do with it to help it go away. any suggestions?


----------



## pebbie1

Thanks babyface! Where is the rash in her face? If its around the mouth and chin and neck it could be from dribbling?


----------



## babyface15

its all around the back of her neck and upper shoulders. around her ear and now today a bit on her eyelid. i wad thinking maybe heat rash or spit up that went down the back of her neck. poor girl!


----------



## pebbie1

Yeah it sounds like its from her dribbling spit. Bless her. See how it goes and have it checked if it gets worse.
Markus is liking a dummy!!!! He likes the Mam and sucks himself silly on it lol. Got him Mam bottles as well as he was swallowing so much air with the TT ones. At mothercare they do a set of Mam bottles. You get 2 small, 2 medium and 4 large bottles and a dummy and cover caps. It was £30 but as they have the sale on it was now £9!! Bargain!! I'm going to try a feed with one as I'll express during the day so the crack in my nipple can heal.


----------



## babyface15

I'm wondering if i can put her diaper rash cream on her neck? i wouldn't put out on her face ... ??

oh great news pebbie. I'm a big fan of the dummy. i know someone who would let their lo comfort suck for hours at a time, but its not for me - i need a few minutes of freedom!!

I'm trying calla on a bottle of expressed milk tonight. I'm hoping to go out to dinner with friends the weekend. i just have the regular old soft rubber nipples that came with the glass bottles i have. is it worth getting something special in your opinion?


----------



## Little Ducky

Well I just took Alastair to get weighed at baby clinic, he's 3 and a half weeks old now and weighs 10 lb 9 today, little Chubb! :)


----------



## babyface15

hehehe seems a lot of us have chubby babies lol


----------



## Zfbaby

Had Louis weighed today. He's gone from 12lb3oz to 13lb1oz in a week. Despite all the feeding problems he's piling on weight like crazy. 

Babyface- cooking tea means cooking dinner. :) 
Have you got some lansinoh nipple cream? I was told to put that on Louis face for rashes and scratches. It's safer of he gets any on his mouth.


----------



## CLH_X3

Yeah char I agree it's pretty bad, I don't have a clue if he's 8,9 or even 10lbs 

My lo is on cow and gate stage 1 

Also pebble Aston has the mam dummy's, and bottles / steriliser... That was a bargain at £9


----------



## pebbie1

Babyface, I think Calla should be ok with those teets? Are they like a slower flow one? Markus had Tommee Tippee and the flow was just too quick so he was splurting and coughing all the way through. With the new ones he's fine. So it's trial and error really. Enjoy your meal out though. Should be well nice! I jus expressed as I'm letting my heal and just over 6 oz came out. Nice one! And I'd try some of that cream on her neck. They're usually gentle on the skin anyways.

Clh I love the Mam bottles and dummies. Markus can handle them really well and drinks so much slower and more relaxed.

I'm having Markus weighed on Tuesday. Can't wait to see how much he is now. Had my 6 week check today and the gp commented on how tall he was. People are now surprised he's only nearly 7 weeks as he's so tall lol


----------



## CLH_X3

I went out last night for a drink with my friend, when I got back my oh was stressed as Aston hadnt give him a min to himself! LOL


----------



## pebbie1

Hahahaha makes them realise what our days look like lol


----------



## passion4shoes

Mam fan here too. She was making a mess with tt. Just ordered some pink bottles (silly I know) and more dummys.

Zf I meant to say how much you made me laugh getting kicked out if bf support group! There needs to be a ff support group.

I gave birth to DS in Germany and they gave the babies fennel tea in a bottle in between breast feeds. Didn't get my permission but I didn't think about it. They obviously weren't worred about nipple confusion.

Everyone is off! We are going to Northern Ireland in August. Has anyone ad to get passport photos done for baby?


----------



## pebbie1

Yep, we've had to had passport pics taken or Markus before we went to France. He's 6 days old on them and they're going to stay in there till he gets his new passport when he's
5 years old! You should've seen the guys face at passport control at the tunnel when he saw
Markus his passport pic and then Marielle's! She's had her pic taken when she was 10 days old and she's 2.5 now hahahaha
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.8 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Zfbaby

We are having Louis's pic taken next week ready for his passport. Grandmas gift when he was born was filling out a form and paying for it to be done so that we come out to visit her. Bless. We were hoping to goin August but it'll probably be end of September now. 
Just given Louis a bath in the kitchen. I went to have a shower whilst dh dried him and when I came back he was fast asleep on the kitchen table! Absolutely sparked out :) he's been awake since 2am again so he obviously needs it.


----------



## Zfbaby

Is everyone keeping baby in their rooms until 6 mnths? Dh has a theory that Louis doesn't like his Moses because it's too cramped and that he prefers to stretch out??! We will be using a crib this weekend so will see if he likes it. If he does dh wants to put him in a crib in the nursery but I'm nervous about him being in another room. We definetly don't have space for a crib in our room.


----------



## pebbie1

Markus is starting to get cramped in his Moses basket too so he won't be in for 6 months.
We "kicked" Marielle out of our room after 2 weeks. She was the loudest snoring baby ever and we all just kept waking each other up. We all slept loads better afterwards. As long as you've got a monitor it'll be just fine, but your oh could be right about Louis feeling to cramped in there


----------



## babyface15

Thanks girls. i tried the diaper cream on her neck yesterday it seems to have helped a bit. her face looks worse today so i might try a bit of lanolin on it. i hope she's not getting eczema or something :(


I'm not sure the flow but i would think fast. the are just rubber nipples with little holes poked. i couldnt be bothered to try the bottle last night, I'll have to do it today! i did find a bottle that i got for free in the mail that's supposed to make them work for the milk like the breast, I'll probably use that :)

wow 6 oz good work. do you use an electric or manual pump?

oh clh lucky you to get him to see what you deal with every day lol!

omni did you have the catheter removed? how are you feeling??

we will have baby in our room in the crib for the 6 mo or more, but we have a large bedroom and can fit in it well


----------



## charbaby

I took Marlee out of her moses basket at the start of the week and she is now in her swinging crib which she will stay in till 6 months and then go into my daughters room with her in a cot. 
Had her weighed today 11lb 10 onz now at 8 weeks 1 day so shes slowed down which is good, she was really grumpy last night from her injections but seems back to normal since she woke up today. Is everyone else getting the hot weather? Its about 25 here at the moment ment to be 28 the weekend and early 30s next week!


----------



## babyface15

oh yes by crib I mean uk cot

uh terrible hot weather! it was really hot here earlier the week and i think that's why calla has the heat rash.

so i think I've messed up baby girls routine. its 10:45 am and she's still asleep (albeit in bed with me). last night she fed 9:00, 12:00, 3:30, 6:30 & now is still asleep. its great to sleep in but she's up so much at night I'm not getting much then. shes waking more frequently between feeds at night lately & not going back down easily. then going a nice while between feeds early in the morning, instead of late at night like before. Her old routine was 8:00pm, 12, 4 & 8. 

I'm not sure how to fix it bc i didn't do anything to get her on her other routine, she just did it on her own.


----------



## OmiOmen

Back from the night in hospital and I have bladder functioning! If all goes well I won't be back for 3-4 months. :happydance:

CJ was 9lbs 10oz at birth and 11lbs 8oz at just over 3 weeks. He gets weighed every week because I have extended care with the HV's.

If your looking for a gentle cream for a rash CJ's cream is amazing. It is gentle on CJ's skin and got rid of a persistent patch of eczema on JJ when no other cream would. 

Sorry the injections didn't go too well char. They are so horrid.

Hopefully it will be the last time you get mastitus. :flower:

CJ will be in our room probably longer then 6 months.


----------



## Zfbaby

Ok odd q but how are people making up their formula? With hipp organic formula we've been making the feeds using boiled water that has been poured into bottles and left to drop to room temp. This is so it doesn't kill the friendly bacteria. It's worked well so far in that if we go out we just take a bottle with powder and a bottle with water and mix when needed. Yesterday my gp put Louis on nutragimen formula to see if it would help with the wind. This says you need to make it with water that is 70c. I'm
Confused (sorry if I'm being thick)! It says to boil the kettle and leave for 30mins (really, with a baby screaming for food?) then mix with the powder when the water is 70c and serve immediately. Isn't that waaay too hot for baby? Also how am I meant to do this when traveling like on Sunday when we go to York. How to I pre prepare feeds so he's not starving? How do you ladies make your bottles up? Can I mix the powder with a small amount of boiling water then top up with sterile cooled water?


----------



## pebbie1

Babyface, Calla could just be having an off day? Maybe she's going through a growth spurt. That can throw the whole sleep - eat routine. Just try to stick to the times as best as you can and she should get back into it again.

Zfbaby, that's an odd way to make a bottle! I now boil the kettle. It'll cool down a bit and then I make the bottle. 
What we had in France and with Marielle is a car bottle warmer. We'd just have sterile water, and warm that till the tight temperature and then add the powder. I'd say 70c is a bit warm to drink but then I have no idea how warm Markus his bottles are when I go w them to it. Just stick with your method of checking the right temperature. 
This is the bottle warmer we have
https://www.amazon.co.uk/Babytec-Car-Bottle-Warmer/sim/B000NC8EI0/2


----------



## Zfbaby

Thanks pebbie!! I mad the feed up using some recently boiled water and mixed it with cooled water. He took it fine. He drank 7oz the first bottle and then 5oz the second. He still windy but its not as bad as usual and colic crying only lasted an hour over the whole evening. He's now asleep in his swing which is a first!! We tend to have these vast improvements that last a day and then things l go back to normal so I'm not jumping for joy yet but at least he's not screaming the house down whilst I'm on my own. I even ate some food, hurrah! 
I will say though the formula stinks!!!! It smells like a cross between potatoes and pork scratchings! Vile!


----------



## Little Ducky

Edited - as I didn't check the rest of the thread & its already been answered lol :)


----------



## Little Ducky

Also ZF I meant to say, it was you asking about ff poop wasn't it? 
Ally's is clay like, yellow no bits & often very thick. He can sometimes go three days without going too.


----------



## babyface15

thanks for the tip omni. congratulations on getting your catheter removed!! 
what a big milestone in your recovery

pebbie, i think that's exactly it. she might be going through her 6 week spurt a little early

how are you ladies keeping lo cool in the hot weather? it was sooo hot and humid today and baby was not bf well due to the heat. i tried her with 1 oz of a bottle of expressed milk as a top up and she did really well with that. we can't even open our windows tonight due to smoke blowing over from wildfires in quebec... we're melting!!


----------



## Zfbaby

Holy [email protected] Louis just slept from 11pm-6am!!! Straight through no fussing, no night feed?????! Probably a massive one off but still that's incredible. I woke up at 2:30 and made a bottle ready for his feed. Dh had just come home so we went up to bed expecting him to wake any second. Next thing I know I hear him fuss for food and the room is light. Looked at the clock and boom!!


----------



## babyface15

wow congratulations zfbaby!! Howe incredible. here's to hoping this is the start of good nights for you finally.


----------



## Zfbaby

Thanks babyface. I'm not getting my hopes up, I always do and then I'm upset when things go back to normal but I'm pleased for him. It's the most sleep he's had in one go. Dh fed him and it went ok but then he did go back to sleep on me because of the wind but he's slept another 2 1/2 hours so can't complain :)


----------



## pebbie1

Brilliant stuff zfbaby. At least it's a sign that he can do it, so that's really good. Fingers crossed he'll soon get into that rhythm :)
Markus wakes once during the night. He skipped his 11pm feed last night and slept from 7.30pm till 2am, had a feed and then slept till 6am. Not too bad


----------



## OmiOmen

That's great zfbaby. CJ can never go any more than 4 hours tops.

As for keeping him cool in this weather we live in an old ish house with high ceilings so with the windows open it isn't too bad. He is wearing less layers and more breathable clothes too. When in the garden we have a patch of shade and me and him sit there while DH and DS1 are more in the sun.


----------



## Zfbaby

I'm still shocked. He woke up smiling and when dh fed him he was smiling! That's not happened before. He was still very windy and crying/spitting up by the end (bloody reflux) but it's an improvement. Praying it's the new milk and he will continue to improve over the two week trial. In the car on the way to York and its boiling. I've just got lo in a vest and we will stop regularly as his seat is quite padded.


----------



## babyface15

pebbie are you still bf? I'm starting to think calla won't sttn while I'm bf :S although last night was a bit better, she fed at 10, 2:30 & 6:30!! I'm wondering if it was because i topped her up with expressed milk before bed

good for Louis and you! poor little guy needed that (& you too!)
i wonder if it's the fennel tea that's helping him?! hope you get some more of those nights mamma


----------



## pebbie1

Babyface, yes I'm still breastfeeding. I have been topping him up with formul though as he's such a hungry little man! But he's been really gassy and crampy so I'm going to stay away from the formula and see if that makes it any better. Calla will sleep through the night at some point but they all do it at their own pace. Marielle was formula fed and she didn't sleep through the night until she was 8 months old!!
Sad to hear about that train explosion in Canada. Hope it's far away from where you are and that nobody you know is affected! X


----------



## babyface15

god i can't wait for that! lol I think I'll be topping up at night with breast milk more often, it seems to help her sleep. are you still pumping? how is your mastitis?

thanks hun! nope not too close to us thankfully, those poor people. but we have been affected by smoke from some serious forest fires on the mainland. it's much better today thankfully, because it's soo hot the windows needed to be open.

lol i left the baby with dh for a few minutes while i went to pay the bills and eat supper in peace. It wasn't 5 minutes before he was calling out to me all in a panic bc she was crying. Usually when he watches her she's sleeping & he thinks caring for her is easy peasy.


----------



## passion4shoes

Congratulations on your functioning bladder omi. I bet you are half way to feeling normal now. How is your scar healin?

Zf, tha is brilliant about Louis. How is he today? You can make up your bottles in advance and store them in the fridge ( in the back, not in the door) then just heat them up when necessary. I use a microwave but shake and check every 10 seconds. I also have a tommee tippee perfect pre machine. Amazing but does what you do with the hot water, then adding the cooled boiled water.

Bloody hot! I got sunburnt yesterday. Noooooo. Forgot to cream my back. Idiot. 

How are your LOs in the heat? Matilda sleeps.

Where did you get passport photos done?


----------



## pebbie1

Babyface, glad to hear that, but shame you can't open your windows! It's warm here too and I've been lying flat out in Marielle's paddling pool lol. Think ill be doing the same today. Every time my oh has Markus he gets really nervous when Markus is about to cry. I think that makes Markus nervous so he'll start screaming. Poor oh thinks Markus doesn't like him very much lol

Passion, I had my passport pics done at a pharmacy that does passport pics as well. We just went in and asked of they did baby ones as well. The rules aren't very strict anymore. Marielle had to have her eyes open for them 2.5 years ago and that's not even needed anymore. You can also take pics yourself and you can email them to the passport office to have them checked etc. we foun it easier to just have them done at the shop


----------



## OmiOmen

Thanks Passion. The scar is healing okay; a little slower than a regular c-section but not as bad as I would have expected considering the tearing. The bladder seems to be much slower to heal though however I am told that is normal. I seem to still have a lot of pelvic pain which is more obvious because now I can move more with the catheter out so I guess I had SPD that still hasn't gone.

My first son didn't fully STTN until 3 days after I stopped BF'ing and I'm not convinced CJ will either. He is sleeping worse now and I don't know if it is because of the heat or because he now just won't let me put him down or because he seems to have a tooth coming through. :shrug: I am happy enough for him to wake up for a nappy change and feed every 3-4 hours as long as he will go to sleep afterwards but at the moment he is awake for hours.

We currently seem to be managing to keep CJ cool in the heat but the noise his big brother is making having fun in the paddling pool or playing in the garden is keeping him awake. :dohh:

Babyface, DH is a bit like that too and mostly watched him when he is sleeping. DH doesn't really know what to do until they are a toddler who can play and communicate well.


----------



## pebbie1

Omi, Markus does not really want to be put down either. He also is refusing to go to bed at 7pm. So we'll just let him and still keep trying every night. I think it might be the heat as its so warm upstairs.
He's now sat in his bouncy chair in a beach tent next to the pool. I put him in it and he was asleep within seconds! Strange. He's also feeding every 2 hours which is quite tiring and difficult with Marielle jumping around for attention


----------



## OmiOmen

CJ goes up when we do but I think the heat is getting to him a bit too. We put the fan on near him but he is still agitated and of course the more he is held the warmer he gets. Normally the white noise apps on the iPad or the stream sound on his projector send him right to sleep but the past few days they haven't worked much.


----------



## babyface15

i shouldn't be too hard on my husband, he really is good with her lol. i just don't think he gets how much work it is caring for her all day and night. i think he's starting to though. :thumbup:

I must say he's great at thinking outside the box when she's fussy. the other night i was trying to get her down for about 45 mins. it was about 30 deg in the bedroom. she would only sleep in my arms. i knew she wasn't hungry, diaper changed, couldn't possibly be cold, too hot and she usually passes out. but as soon as i laid her down she'd go crazy with the arms and legs. I called dh up to take a look and he figured she didn't like the feeling of the air from the overhead fan. he laid a very thin blanket over her and she settled immediately and passed out! <3

passion, calla sleeps in the heat all spread out with her arms up over her head and her legs folded out. so cute. although she gets really irritated at the breast


----------



## pebbie1

So just had Markus weighed and at 7 weeks 3 days and he weighs 11lb 12oz and is 61cm long!! He also holds his head up and still when you hold him so he doesn't look like a newborn anymore. Little chubster growing tall and big on mummies milk lol. He's getting chunky thighs and I just want to squeeze them all day long lol


----------



## babyface15

aw how sweet! put up a picture of him for us
I'm getting calla weighed today too, I'll let you know how she's doing, thigh is day she's nearly 12 lbs now lol.
she has the chubbiest little thighs too, & i do squeeze them all day. hehe


----------



## pebbie1

Hehe it's so nice to do and he starts to smile now when I do it lol
Here's a little collage of him
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 38.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## OmiOmen

Love his smile!

Had another HV check today and CJ has gone up a full pound in a week so is 12lbs 8oz at just under 5 weeks!


----------



## charbaby

My Little porker was born, one of the biggest and she is the oldest in the group yet the other babies seem to be over taking her in the weight gain lol.
Getting her weighed again next friday when she will be 10 weeks and 1 day :)
I am on her last tin of sma gold and changing her to the sma white (hungrier baby milk ) when she has finished it around the weekend.


----------



## babyface15

11 lbs 10.3 oz at 5 weeks 3 days. i def have the heaviest little girl around lol.
she's gained nearly 4 lbs in 5 weeks from discharge. worried I'm overfeeding but the nurses don't seem concerned


----------



## pebbie1

Awwww babyface, she likes mummies milk loads too!!! It's good though and she'll be just fine. 
Marielle always was really slim but I think Markus is going to turn into more of a chunk. He'll jog it off though once he starts walking :)


----------



## babyface15

such sweet pics of markus! he looks so happy and bright xx

oh you know!. She loves it!! she went over 5.5 hours between feedings tonight :D poor thing is choking on my milk though it's coming out so fast lol. hopefully whatever was keeping her feeding frequently the other day has passed. i am loving this sleep


----------



## pebbie1

Awe thanks! Markus is feeding loads at the moment and last night I just couldn't get him off me as he just wanted to be held. He was crying and crying and when I put him on my chest he fell asleep within seconds! I then put him back in his bed, he nearly slept 4.5 hours, fed and then again crying crying when I put him back in his bed. I took him into our bed and he really snuggled up against me and fell asleep straight away! He made grumpy sounds if I moved! Very cute but I hope he sleeps better tonight. I'm wondering if the Moses basket is getting too cramped for him?


----------



## charbaby

babyface15 said:


> 11 lbs 10.3 oz at 5 weeks 3 days. i def have the heaviest little girl around lol.
> she's gained nearly 4 lbs in 5 weeks from discharge. worried I'm overfeeding but the nurses don't seem concerned

Marlee was 11lb 10onz at 8 weeks 1 day. what size clothes are you using now? 
I have just put Marlee into 3-6 months their a bit big but 0-3 was to small, she is still in 0-3 baby grows and vest tho as the 3-6 seem huge x


----------



## Zfbaby

Have I got the heaviest babe at the moment? Lou I 13lb1oz at last weigh in (Thursday). He's 8wks today? 
Had a lovely couple I days in York. Sil helped out loads although I didn't let her do te nights like she wanted as I felt too guilty.kinda wishing I had now though ha ha. Lou is doing better I think. More settled over the last few days of new milk but still very bad trapped wind and definetly constipated or at least having harder poops. They are now dark green dry nuggets (sorry) we have an appt with gp tomorrow to work out why to do next. He is doing a lot of playing and smiling when he's not in pain though so at least I know I don't just have a grumpy baby. 
This heat has been getting to him too we've slept with a fan on and it seems to help. 
I'm now a mam convertee!! Got one yesterday and he has got on much better than tt dummies. Shame they are so expensive compared to others as I know he will lose it.


----------



## OmiOmen

I think so zfbaby although CJ was 12lbs 8oz at 4 weeks and 3 days so is probably measuring the biggest on the chart in the red book. I am glad he is feeling a bit more settled and hope the GP can give some advice about the constipation and gas.

Pebbie1, I hop he sleeps better tonight. Is he taking up a lot off room in the basket now?


----------



## pebbie1

Omi, yes he is. He's already 61cm now and when he stretches he touches the top and bottom of the basket. I put him in the cot this afternoon and he falls asleep, but he then woke up and it was like he freaked out, arms and legs up in the air, screaming. When I picked him up he was grabbing me and putting his little arms around me neck. Since then I can't put him down anywhere. He just slept in the car for half an hour and that's all the sleep he's had today?


----------



## OmiOmen

I thought mosses baskets seemed quite small. Should they last until 6 months? The bedside crib I got should but it won't.

I noticed about 2-3 days ago it looked like CJ had a tooth coming through and he is really struggling with it today. He isn't sleeping, is frustrated and is latching on badly and is generally irritable and then I noticed the lump I had seen had gotten bigger and he cried more when I touched it. He has just gone to sleep but I'm not sure it will last long. We'll have to get some teething gel tomorrow but it is a shame he is still too young for calpol. :nope:


----------



## passion4shoes

I wish I had got Matilda weighed now! I want to know how she compares. I went for the six week check which was bullshit. I had booked the wrong type of appointment - wtf?? I just booked a six week check. Apparently I had to book with the hv first then a 20 minute appointment with the dr. Well, no one told me. 

I Was going to get her weighed tomorrow but my car is a heap of shit. So next week will do.

On the plus - I got a bus today with the pram! Woo hoo.

It's great to see that things are moving forward for everyone (specifically zf and omi!)


----------



## babyface15

oh that's too bad pebbie, hope he sleeps better tonight. maybe he's going through a little growth spurt! do you have fans on? I'm just remembering what happened with us the other night lol

char shes the opposite, she fits in some of her her 0-3 clothes (not all) but i have her in the 3-6 vests now as she's too long for the other ones hehe. 

zfbaby great that you got a break :) i read on Kellymom i think that babies are at their fussiest of all childhood between 4-8 weeks, so i hope you've passed the worst xx

wow omni a tooth already is that early?

passion did you get to see anyone? you think they would have told you what you needed to do when you booked :S i wonder how Matilda compares too

i went for supper with friends tonight, i even got to drink a cocktail!! :D


----------



## babyface15

pebbie1 said:


> Awwww babyface, she likes mummies milk loads too!!! It's good though and she'll be just fine.
> Marielle always was really slim but I think Markus is going to turn into more of a chunk. He'll jog it off though once he starts walking :)

haha yes this happened with my husband when he was a baby! He was practically obese because my mil keep waking him to feed him on advice of the doctors. But when he started walking he lost it all. he's tall and slim now


----------



## pebbie1

Passion, can't believe nobody told you! I had that 6 week check with the gp and the health visitor came to the house. Well done you though for getting on the bus yay!!

Babyface it's a bit cooler here tonight but Markus was going mental last night before bed. So we gave him formula and he downed 6oz! He must be going through a growth spurt. Great stuff for getting out and having a cocktail!! Bet that tasted well nice :)

In between feeds, changing nappies, running a business and on the brink of loosing my mind sometimes (lol), I've managed to potty train Marielle!! Woohooooooo. Plus we've booked travel to go abroad to holland to visit my family on the 27th. Yippeeeeeee as I've not been since February and I miss my sister like crazy! X


----------



## OmiOmen

Wow Passion, you really would think they would have told you in advance. I have to 6 week HV check next week and she is coming here. Because I am on the extended care they come to the house instead. They are reviewing it they will still see us once a week of not at the 6 week check but they think they will. It's a little odd seeing them every week just so they can make sure I am not getting PND from the delivery and recovery. The 6-8 week GP check is closer to 8 weeks here because they also do the contraception talk at 3 weeks at my GP's office.

CJ is in 0-3 month clothes still even though he is getting very close to the top weight. He seems to stay in the size even when he is above the top weight for them so it must be partly due to his build.

The teething was really bad last night. :nope: I didn't expect it at 5 weeks! DS1 was around 3-4 months I think. CJ has one tooth really coming through fast and I can feel a few more that might not be far behind. I forgot how awful teething is and it is worse dealing with that a a toddler at the same time. With DS1 he was so high maintenance anyway that he kept me awake and was crying all night anyway but CJ is normally so laid back so seeing him screaming like he was seemed really worrying.


----------



## Zfbaby

Wow teething???! That's crazy I thought that happened at about 6mnths. How did you work it out? I wouldn't know what to look for! 
Well we had another fairly settled day yesterday. Spent the day with friends which was great and other than the odd burst of crying because of wind he was really well behaved. Had to get the train which was a bit of a nightmare. Our local train station has no lift so had to be taken across the tracks. He cried for a bit last night but we manages to get him down at 10 but when he woke again for his bottle he was full of wind and wouldn't sleep. So bit of a rubbish night. He's had a small nap this morning and that's it. Hv coming in 30mins so I'll ask her about his poos/wind again


----------



## OmiOmen

Apparently DH started at about a month old so maybe that has something to do with it? I guess DS1 was a bit early but no where near this early. I noticed it looked like a tooth was coming through a couple of days ago when his mouth was open so felt it and I was sure one was coming through. I didn't think too much of it since it can take a while for them to come through even when you notice it but yesterday he was acting like a different baby; he was not sleeping, was crying, he was irritable when trying to latch on so not eating (not like him at all) and he got worse and by night time he was screaming non stop. When I could tell he was in pain I felt the tooth again and it felt like a much bigger lump plus when I touched it he screamed more. I feel really bad for him and hope the teething gel we will get today will help.

I am glad he had a better day but sorry he had a bad night.


----------



## pebbie1

Awwww Omi. It's so sad when they're teething. Some babies are already born with teeth! Freaky!!!

Markus slept LOADS better last night. He slept from 10pm till 3.30am, fed and then slept till 5.30, quick feed and then till 8am. He's been a lot more relaxed today as well so I guess he just had an off day. I'm producing a lot more milk now as well so maybe he is more satisfied :) He was feeding and I was on the ipad. He let go of my boob and I managed to spray milk on the ipad! lolllll

Weird question, but has anyone's period started again? I've been having the typical cramps again for the last few days but nothing started yet


----------



## babyface15

glad you had a better night pebbie! interesting how you're milk production adjusts for los needs isn't it? no signs of a period here thank god. I had some menstrual type cramps one day and thought the same but they went away. i figure it was just my uterus contracting back to size

zfbaby let us know how your visit goes. glad you had a decent day though.

ohh omni, teething!! i don't know what to expect there

baby girl was up a fair amount last night (1:30, 4:30 & 8:00). she seems to be getting lazy when the flow of milk slows and just falls asleep. although also spitting up so maybe she had a full tummy, i had to change her three times last night due to spit ups :S i just wish she'd stretch out those night feedings a little bit more.

does anyone else dread the night? the thought of going to bed just waiting to be woken is the worst


----------



## pebbie1

I dread it, especially when I'm really tired as I know I'll just be sitting there, trying to keep my eyes open whilst listening to my husband snore lol! Marielle was a lot worse though and kept waking loads during the night. Markus only really wakes ones and then early morning.


----------



## OmiOmen

Glad he slept better pebbie.

I don't dread the night now but did with JJ who almost never slept on a night. CJ on average only wakes twice between his last feed on a night and his first in a morning. I am slightly dreading tonight because he seems to be making up with eating and sleeping today so I'm worried he will be up all night again tonight. At least I have teething gel to try if they start to hurt again. I wish he hadn't started until I could give him calpol and he would be old enough to understand how to use a teething ring.

No period here yet. It didn't come back until 11 months pp with DS1 so I hope it is as long if not longer this time. 

Babyface, your night waking are close to mine. It depends when I go to bed but CJ tends to wake at 12-1am then 3-4am and then we get up between 7-8am. 

DH just bought a gym and mat thing even though I wasn't going to bother getting one this time. :dohh:


----------



## pebbie1

How old do they have to be again for Calpol, is it 3 months? Calpol is the way forward. My husband is at a big conference so I'm alone with the kids tonight. Think ill skip their bath time tonight!!!!
Next week Friday my dad is coming over. Haven't seen him since Feb and I'm so excited!!!!


----------



## pebbie1

I've also given the green light to get sterilised. I'm waiting for the letter from the hospital bit according to my gp they can do it pretty quick! What's everyone else doing for contraception?


----------



## babyface15

no idea yet! im still not ready to have sex yet lol. i hate hormonal birth control. we used to use a combo of fertility awareness, pull out and condoms when i was fertile. but i reaallyyy don't want to get pregnant again any time soon (contrary to what dh wants lol) so I'll have to weigh my options.


----------



## OmiOmen

I though calpol was 3 months but it says 2. I tried a teething toy but he just doesn't get it and chews his hand instead.

I can not imagine DTD any time soon however DH plans to have vasectomy although hasn't seen his GP about it yet.


----------



## pebbie1

Wow! I'm glad I'm not the only one who hasn't dtd yet. I just don't feel ready? Hard to explain to oh but he seems to understand it


----------



## OmiOmen

I had a catheter for a month and part of my tearing was my vagina internally so if DH even joked about sex I would have had to hurt him. :haha: Right now I can't imagine ever having sex or a smear test again.


----------



## OmiOmen

I have no idea how or why but I am sure the tooth coming through is making his reflux worse. ](*,)


----------



## passion4shoes

I went on the pill 3 weeks ago and have bled since starting it. Grrr. Dr said to stop taking it and get the implant next week. 

Teething already!! Wow. Why did you decide to go for sterilisation pebbie? I bought a maxi cosi car seat and have been calling it my pebbie seat - turns out it is 'pebble' duh! Now when I look at it I think of you. Lol.

Has anyone else's baby had the injections yet? Ours are next week.

I got the passport photos done - cutting it fine though we travel in 4 weeks. Eek

How odd that our babies have similar routines. Matilda wakes at 12,3,6,9. It is a bit of a killer. I sat up till 3am last night as I didn't want to go to bed to have to get up. Stupid. She had dropped the 12 feed but is doing it again now. I was thinking of offering her water instead. What do you think?


----------



## pebbie1

Hahahaha awe passion, now you'll always have something to remind you of me lol!
I've chosen it because I fell pregnant whilst on the pill once (but miscarried), then I couldn't deal with the hormones anymore, so then I had the coil. It was fine before Msrielle was born, had another one afterwards. That one had to be replaced as it wasn't in properly, got a new one and a few months later I was pregnant! Turned out the thing fell out and I didn't notice it. So Markus was planned but he just was a few months earlier than planned. So that's why it's sterilisation now :)
Had my first night on my own with the kids. It was pretty hectic at some points! I had Marielle cry because she fell outside and grazed both knees and Markus screaming at the same time because he was hungry and bed time was a bit hectic. But it wasn't too bad


----------



## babyface15

omni i don't blame you!! 
where are you traveling passion? i read offering water is not a good idea for brain development etc bc they are hungry for milk and they fill up on empty liquid. maybe you could offer some expressed milk in a bottle or something like that . these night feeds are killers. hopefully she's just going through a spurt and drops a feed again soon

pebbie glad to hear you had a decent night. that's scary you fell pregnant on the coil. I don't want to get pg soon. I had my positive test pretty much the day i started my permanent job, i would dread going back to work pregnant again after being off for a year.

on that note, how long is everyone taking off work? i think i know what most of you do, except you pebbie, you mentioned you have a business? anyone not going back?


----------



## pebbie1

Babyface, I've been working in the business pretty much straight away since giving birth. It's pretty tiring sometimes as I need to go out to deliver orders or send parcels and I have all the paperwork to do, but I'm managing. It's my business so every effort I put into it only will pay off. I also work in a hotel part time and ill be going back there at the start of February so ill be having 9 months maternity leave from the hotel.


----------



## OmiOmen

I'm going to be a SAHM now although I might try applying for funded new route PhD's next year however they are very competitive so probably won't get too far.


----------



## charbaby

You can get calpol from 2 months now, I had to give Marlee some after her injections last thursday as she seemed to be sore and very grizzly. Has anyone else had there's yet?


----------



## OmiOmen

I found out they do it from 2 months now but he is only 5 weeks. I think before 2 months your supposed to see your GP. Although DH read the GP works it out on weight and CJ is bigger than most 2 month olds.


----------



## Zfbaby

I gave Louis some calpol today after is tongue tie was cut. I love it. We both had a 2 hour nap this afternoon and now he's asleep again in his Moses!!! 
For the ladies who had the tongue tie division, how long after did you notice a real improvement? 

Also, I wouldn't worry ladies dh and I have not dtd since lo was concieved! After we lost his twin we were told to refrain and I was so nervous I didn't want to. Since he was
born we've had colic, c-section infection and pnd to deal with so haven't even thought about it. Poor dh I feel pretty bad for him but not enough to....you know. ;)


----------



## babyface15

pebie yes i remember now that you worked at the hotel. what do you sell again, im sure you told us.

I'm sure you'd get in omni after doing so well in your MA!!

i would love to be a sahm but fear losing my career without any idea of what to do after.

lol zfbaby i don't blame you after 5 years of baby dancing

char hers are in two weeks, sweet little thing. do they fuss a lot during/after the shots?


----------



## OmiOmen

Gosh zfbaby, I never thought of that you must be sick of DTD after all that pressure for so long.

It was just a undergraduate degree, I want to go onto the new route PhD which is like a MA and PhD in one. Although some place will take you onto a regular PhD without a MA apparently (only just found this out recently though).


----------



## babyface15

yes you can get accepted into a PhD program after a bachelors here as well. But usually you have to start as a masters student and then roll into a PhD by recommendation from your supervisors. I know several people who went from BSc to PhD that way. Might be different in the uk though


----------



## OmiOmen

I thought it was different but then one of my lecturers passed on information of a PhD funded place that would accept straight from BA/BS and the topic area was close to what I would be looking for but it was way too far away and since DH is the one earning the money we couldn't have moved if I had got it anyway. I would go for a MA first but the cost of tuition has just gone up too much to be affordable and the only funded places are new route or traditional route PhD's. I'm not sure I would even manage the workload with a toddler and a baby anyway. :shrug:


----------



## pebbie1

Babyface, we sell caviar to restaurants and online :)
How hot has the weather been! We decided last minute to go and visit friends in York and we had a BBQ there. Marielle was playing with Toy Story toys and put Jessie's hat on Markus. He seemed to like it lol!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 36.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## OmiOmen

He looks so strong and aware! CJ never looks that happy and aware.


----------



## pebbie1

Thanks Omi. It's mental. Everyone comments on it as his neck is so strong and he keeps looking around and wants to see everything. He doesn't look/feel like a newborn anymore and I keep forgetting he's only 8 weeks


----------



## babyface15

ooh i see omni! its a bit different. i remember talking about it before. maybe it'd be good to wait a few years anyway until things settle down with the kiddies :)

yes pebbie that's very interesting! we have an online shop as well where we sell vintage housewares mostly. its moreso my husbands project but i help out with orders etc

pebbie he is so adorable and alert. hard to believe he's only 2 mo old. what a doll!


----------



## babyface15

baby calla must be going through a growth spurt.up every 2-3 hrs to feed tonight
*yawn*


----------



## Zfbaby

Louis is the same pebbie his neck is so strong and he looks around at everything. When people ask how old he is they are always shocked to hear he's 8weeks. They grow up so fast :cry:


----------



## babyface15

edit: every 1-3 hrs!! :S


----------



## OmiOmen

CJ moves his head a lot but is still very wobbly. People keep looking into the pram expecting to see a newborn and then see a giant baby that has almost outgrown the pram, it seems strange since DS1 was small for the first few months.


----------



## babyface15

haha omni, callas legs are almost to the end of her car seat too depending on if she slips down a bit. not sure what to do about that? still can't believe i grew such a big baby. i was so small pre pregnancy i was sure my body would not grow one very big! but i guess my body never grew one it couldn't handle :D


----------



## OmiOmen

I thought the same. I honestly though DS1 was partly small even though he was supposed to be big because my body wouldn't grow such a big baby. I guess I was half right since a big baby is a risk factor in uterine rupture and needing the catheter wasn't actually because of that but because he was so big that he crushed the urethra during pregnancy. I am glad that DS1 started growing rapidly once he was out of me and not before. Serves me right really for marrying a giant. :haha:


----------



## CLH_X3

Just reading back ... 

Don't know what in doing for birth control yet, probs the pill... 
I have already dtd aswel a few times .. First was when Aston was 3 weeks old
Iv also started my period I think.... I seem to stop ages ago for a few days, dtd then flow started again, then it stopped for about a week and then I'm bleeding again now, started about 4/5 days ago...


----------



## CLH_X3

OmiOmen said:


> I found out they do it from 2 months now but he is only 5 weeks. I think before 2 months your supposed to see your GP. Although DH read the GP works it out on weight and CJ is bigger than most 2 month olds.

The doctor does work it out on the size of the baby, when Aston was 2 weeks old he hada tongue tie cut and I called a doctor for calpol and got told a 1 off dosage


----------



## Zfbaby

CLH_X3 said:


> OmiOmen said:
> 
> 
> I found out they do it from 2 months now but he is only 5 weeks. I think before 2 months your supposed to see your GP. Although DH read the GP works it out on weight and CJ is bigger than most 2 month olds.
> 
> The doctor does work it out on the size of the baby, when Aston was 2 weeks old he hada tongue tie cut and I called a doctor for calpol and got told a 1 off dosageClick to expand...

How did you find he responded to the division? How long after did you notice a difference in feeding?


----------



## babyface15

oh my omni, yes the big baby was not a good thing in your case :( how tall is your dh? 
I noticed today I am again having some urinary incontinence, but mine results from the long pushing. I was doing well when I was doing my kegels everyday but now I feel that I'm back to square one :( 

hi clh good to hear from you, how are you and aston doing? 3 weeks?? good on you! i was still bleeding & still pretty wide open down there at that point :haha: no way I'd be dtd. i think i could now if i could be bothered


----------



## OmiOmen

About 6'2" I think, I can't recall him ever measuring himself though and both me and him have people in the family taller than that. His family are naturally bulky too although he overeats so is big because of that too. I'm not as big so this pregnancy was like a wreaking ball through my body.

I would see your doctor about incontinence if the kegal exercises are not working. There are things they can do for it. I had some incontinence the last few weeks of pregnancy but using the catheter as a stent must have worked because I have not had any since having the catheter out even though I was warned I might have some issues with it for a while.


----------



## CLH_X3

Zfbaby said:


> CLH_X3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OmiOmen said:
> 
> 
> I found out they do it from 2 months now but he is only 5 weeks. I think before 2 months your supposed to see your GP. Although DH read the GP works it out on weight and CJ is bigger than most 2 month olds.
> 
> The doctor does work it out on the size of the baby, when Aston was 2 weeks old he hada tongue tie cut and I called a doctor for calpol and got told a 1 off dosageClick to expand...
> 
> How did you find he responded to the division? How long after did you notice a difference in feeding?Click to expand...

We were refereed because I couldn't get him to feed after he was born (once we were home) but it was because he wasn't hungry, he had loads mucus on his chest like my daughter... After he threw all that up the next day he was feeding fine but by then we was already refered and got it cut anyway (for speech reasons) he always fed fine with it


----------



## CLH_X3

babyface15 said:


> oh my omni, yes the big baby was not a good thing in your case :( how tall is your dh?
> I noticed today I am again having some urinary incontinence, but mine results from the long pushing. I was doing well when I was doing my kegels everyday but now I feel that I'm back to square one :(
> 
> hi clh good to hear from you, how are you and aston doing? 3 weeks?? good on you! i was still bleeding & still pretty wide open down there at that point :haha: no way I'd be dtd. i think i could now if i could be bothered

I only pushed for 7 mins and he flew out so things down there were ok! Thank god! 
Astons doing fine, he was 11lbs 2oz last Wednesday so 5 weeks 1 day 
Iv also been potty training my daughter and she's now day dry .. And has been for 1-2 weeks, 50/50 at night 
Astons also started smiling ..
How are u getting on


----------



## Zfbaby

Got Louis's jabs at 1pm. Really nervous :(


----------



## Little Ducky

Hey all, sorry I've been quiet recently - still having such a nightmare with Ally :( 
Can't believe he's 5 weeks old now, time flies!


----------



## pebbie1

How did the jabs go zfbaby? Hope Louis was ok. I hate them and with Marielle I was crying more than she was! Hahaha. Markus is having his next week :(


----------



## OmiOmen

Hope the jabs went well zfbaby.

What is wrong Little Ducky?

I really hate teething. :nope:


----------



## pebbie1

Is CJ definitely teething then? Has a tooth cut yet or not?


----------



## pebbie1

Ducky does Al not want to sleep at night?


----------



## OmiOmen

It is just out of the gum but you can't see the full tooth yet, I can't remember how long they take to come through fully once they start. The teething gel helps for a minute or two but quickly wares off. He really bites down on my finger when I get to the tooth coming through and it seems to offer a bit of relief but he doesn't seem to get how to use a teether yet. I couldn't understand why it was making his reflux worse but DH read online the saliva becomes more acidic when teething which makes reflux worse.


----------



## babyface15

thanks omni i.will ask about it at the doctor today - i have my 6 week check up!

glad to hear things are going well clh, good work on the potty training. :) calla is smiling now too, so heart warming :cloud9:

how did the shots go zfbsby?

so sorry you're having a hard time ducky, what's up?

uh teething, poor you! my public health nurse told me that about the acidic saliva too

calla feed last night at 10, 2:30, 7. so far tonight she seems on a similar schedule. pls pls pls keep it up :)


----------



## passion4shoes

Hi everyone xx

Pebbie you are obviously very fertile - or DH has super sperm

Hope you are ok ducky.

Zf - good luck with the jabs. It sounds like Louis as turned a corner.

Matilda is now 8 weeks, smiling (always for daddy) but still has the head wobbles. It is mental tat they are getting too bg already for prams, Moses baskets and baby baths! We are up early to get her weighed today.

Omi - have you started 30 day shred (I think it was you?) are you able to start it with your healing? I did 3 days then went away for the weekend. Start again today but it is so bloody hot! 

I have put weight on!! 3lbs! Wtf???


----------



## pebbie1

Passion, I say I'm very fertile but obviously hubby likes to think otherwise and joked he should sell it on eBay. Men!!!
It was me who started the 30 day shred. I love it. I did it before I was pregnant and it was great!! I'm really
Stubborn though and can't start at level 1 so I started at level 3 lol. It's killing at the start but it keeps getting easier.
I switched Markus his cot mobile on for the first time today. He looks shocked lol!!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## OmiOmen

I couldn't do the 30 day shred, I have to wait until 6 months pp before I can start slowly on a treadmill. I wanted to be back at the gym at 3 months pp and quickly back to high cardio classes but it's not going to be possible. 

I love that t-shirt!


----------



## pebbie1

Thanks Omi! It's a little onesie ;) Got it from Tesco's x


----------



## OmiOmen

I'll have to have a look. I have far too many pairs of Animal PJ's for myself.


----------



## babyface15

omg what is this 30 day shred? i def need to look into it. i bought my first post partum pants yesterday - lets just say i was shocked lol!!

pebbie he looks mesmerized hehe!


----------



## OmiOmen

I am 4-5 sizes bugger than pre-pregnancy. :nope:


----------



## babyface15

hehe these were 6 sizes bigger and still a little tight LOL!! i, kept having to go back and get the next size up bc i was in denial that I've gone up so much. oh my

i think i jinxed myself last night, she never went back to sleep after her 2 am feed until 6:30. i'm the walking dead here today.

just got baby girl weighed, at 6 and a half weeks she's up to 12 lbs 7 oz. eek! no wonder my back is killing me


----------



## OmiOmen

Lol. I was a little too optimistic with the sizes I took into the changing room to try one too.

I'm getting less sleep with the teething and reflux. :sleep: Annoyingly DH seems better at telling which one of the two is bothering him at any given point than I am.


----------



## pebbie1

Babyface, 30 day shred is amazing! It's from Jillian Michaels, the American trainer on the Biggest Loser. It's a quick workout where you do 3 mins power training, 2 mins cardio and 1 min abs and that 3 times. It's tough but so nice and quick and I had results really quick last time. I love it and almost was addicted to it pre pregnancy. I can only highly recommend it!

Markus his sleeping times are all over the place but on average he wakes around 2 and then 6 and that is after his feed at 7-7.30. So he's not doin too bad :) He wasn't staying in bed anore either after his bath and feed at 7pm but for the last 2 nights he's been staying in bed again and he's skipping his 11pm feed.


----------



## passion4shoes

Omi your recovery is more important than exercise and shifting baby weight. It is good they are keeping an eye on you for PND as I imagine a lack of exercise to be a significant factor - particularly if you were active before.

What are pp pants? Do we get a photo of those?!

It is so hot here to be exercising in the house - or outdoors. I did 3 days. Will start again tomorrow!

Matilda is 11lbs 6oz at 8 and a half weeks. 50th centile for everything.

How were the jabs? We have ours Thursday.


----------



## Zfbaby

Jabs went well. He screamed the place down when they did them but calmed pretty quick. I gave him some calpol when he got grizzly in the evening and he seems ok now. It's just so hot in the house even with fans etc it's probably making him worse.


----------



## Little Ducky

He's just really suffering with cramps/colic/constipation still, does seem to be getting better slowly though. 

I've joined Slimming World, i gained 5 stone during pregnancy so I've got my work cut out! Might invest in that 30 day shred DVD too!


----------



## CLH_X3

Good luck at SW ducky! 

Iv lost all my baby weight about 1-2 weeks ago, all 2st 5lbs gone! Thank god ... I joined ww last week aswel ...


----------



## OmiOmen

Glad the jabs went well zfbaby.

I know it won't help you feel much better little ducky but reflux is normally worse the first few month so you should get an improvement soon.

Well done on the weight loss CLH. You'v done well to lose it so quickly.

I'm am not happy with just how much bigger I am now but am not going to worry too much about it yet as I can't really do enough to shift it yet.


----------



## Zfbaby

Ducky- was he checked for tongue tie? After weeks of being told louis had colic, reflux,milk allergies etc it turns out all out problems were caused by him being tongue tied. The only hv to notice it saud it didn't matter but it turns out it mattered a lot and now it's been cut he's having to learn how to feed again. I remember you saying that our babies sounded the same? Just wondering?


----------



## babyface15

thanks pebbie I'll definitely check it out - I really like how short it is

haha passion I meant my first pair of non maternity pants since having the baby. I knew none of my old clothes would fit as they were all really fitted, so I went out top do a bit of shopping.

on that note, bf mammas what do you wear in terms of tops. I went to try on a whole bunch of gorgeous summer tops to realize my big nursing bra made everything not work

good job losing the weight clh and so sorry your having a hard time ducky :(


----------



## pebbie1

Babyface I wear tops that are a bit looser so I can sort of lay Markus underneath it when feeding. I've tried a few pre pregnancy tops but my boobs are just too big now and they won't fit in any of the tops that are a bit tighter around the boobs!

Markus woke at 4 am this morning for a feed and was making lots of sounds so to my absolute delight (NOT) Marielle came walking into the room!! So I've been awake ever since with a very hungry boy (growth spurt?) and a very grumpy toddler who doesn't want to go and have a nap! I need a drink lol


----------



## Zfbaby

Bottle feeding mamas how much is baby drinking and how often?


----------



## babyface15

yeah I think I need to go out again and try on different things. I kept trying on things that I would have liked before baby lol

oh that sucks. :( I had a beer yesterday, it was heaven. if you wait 2-3 hours before nursing its ok to have a drink I've learned to my delight. hahaha

btw how did you get him to start sleeping such a long stretch? are you topping up at night? I'm so tiredddd


----------



## OmiOmen

Any top I can easily get a boob out of, lol. I don't wear nursing bras though, I couldn't find any at a reasonable price in my size and I'm not convinced many look supportive. I am still only going out for short spaces of time so feeding discreetly while out isn't too much of an issue yet. I have NIP once so far although in all the time of feeding DS1 I never did it in a really public place anyway.


----------



## pebbie1

Babyface he did it automatically. I tried dream feeding once but he woke up and I really struggled to settle him again. So I just feed him after his bath and he automatically started skipping his 11pm feed.
He is SO hungry today! He's feeding about every hour! I topped him up with formula so I could have a break. He drank 6oz and 1 hour later he was hungry again and he destroyed my boob! He's smiling now though so I think he's happy for now.


----------



## babyface15

ah see I nurse all over the place! So I need to be able to slip out a nipple without my whole boob coming out. plus I'm known to leak milk at even the sound of someone elses baby crying lol

pebbie how amazing! I hope soooo much Calla can do that soon too, might try the night time bath routine, I usually bathe her in the day.
lol little fart - sounds like it. is there an 8 week growth spurt?


----------



## pebbie1

Looks like there is one around 8 weeks. I remember with Marielle, they just seem to go from one to the other. He just fed for nearly an hour, had 20 mins nap and then wanted more again! I know I have milk in my boobs as I can feel it coming in so he's just crazy hungry. No wonder he's getting chunky thighs! lol
I really like the bath routine as its a wind down for everyone which is especially nice after a hectic day like today. I have a cheeky glass of wine ready which I will enjoy as soon as he's in bed!


----------



## CLH_X3

Everyone should get the wonder week app ... It tells you when they have growth spurts and for how long it will last etc and what they learn as a result of that spurt ... 

Someone asked about how much formula are baby's are on 

Aston is 6 weeks 1 day and he has 6-7oz every 4-5 hours ... He's done the 4-5 hours from birth


----------



## Zfbaby

A


----------



## Zfbaby

CLH_X3 said:


> Everyone should get the wonder week app ... It tells you when they have growth spurts and for how long it will last etc and what they learn as a result of that spurt ...
> 
> Someone asked about how much formula are baby's are on
> 
> Aston is 6 weeks 1 day and he has 6-7oz every 4-5 hours ... He's done the 4-5 hours from birth

Wow- that was me! Louis is in 3-4oz every 3-4 hours. Trying to get him to take more Hoping once he's sussed his new tongue and reduced his wind I can increase it. Feels like I'm always feeding him. How long goes it take Aston to drink that much? It takes us 1hr at least to get the 3oz


----------



## passion4shoes

Matilda guzzles 4oz in about 10 minutes every 3 hours. Although today she has fed every two and was screaming with exhaustion at 7pm. Def an 8 week growth spurt. Grizzly and crying more than usual today although it could be the heat.

Bath time is great here. She is instantly ready for bed afterwards. I am getting a little worried that she is overtired every night and I am having to rock and shush her to sleep. I don't want that to become a habit. Although it is lovely. I like soothing her.

1200 calories is shit. I am hungry.
Anyone do slimming world?


----------



## Little Ducky

Zfbaby said:


> Ducky- was he checked for tongue tie? After weeks of being told louis had colic, reflux,milk allergies etc it turns out all out problems were caused by him being tongue tied. The only hv to notice it saud it didn't matter but it turns out it mattered a lot and now it's been cut he's having to learn how to feed again. I remember you saying that our babies sounded the same? Just wondering?

No he hasn't been checked but I'll ask HV to look next week, as he's stopped taking his bottles now. He was doing 5-6 ounces per feed, sometimes more but now I have to wrestle 3 oz down his neck :(


----------



## Little Ducky

passion4shoes said:


> Matilda guzzles 4oz in about 10 minutes every 3 hours. Although today she has fed every two and was screaming with exhaustion at 7pm. Def an 8 week growth spurt. Grizzly and crying more than usual today although it could be the heat.
> 
> Bath time is great here. She is instantly ready for bed afterwards. I am getting a little worried that she is overtired every night and I am having to rock and shush her to sleep. I don't want that to become a habit. Although it is lovely. I like soothing her.
> 
> 1200 calories is shit. I am hungry.
> Anyone do slimming world?

Yeah I've been on SW a week now, had my weigh in last night & lost 5.5 lbs :)


----------



## pebbie1

Slept on the sofa last night with Markus. Not sure if he's too warm upstairs but he just wouldn't settle. I took him downstairs where it's a lot cooler and he was just fine! He is feeding like a nutter again though. Between 8 and 10 he has fed 4 times!! One of the times I expressed 5oz and he drank the lot and 20 minutes later he wanted more again. Definite growth spurt I think.
How is everyone else coping with the heat?
X


----------



## Zfbaby

Ducky, not sure how to link soni copied this for you. This is the site I found that convinced me to go to a specialist. 3 hvs missed his tongue tie so get a couple of opinions of this sounds like lo. (sorry its long)
This is where it becomes more tricky.* Some ties are more obvious, like the tongue on the right.* Others can have a tie yet their tongue appears normal to the untrained eye.
Sometimes babies display a few of the signs, other times many or most.* It depends upon numerous factors such as where and how restrictive the tie is, mums supply, size of babys mouth, size of nipples, how well the baby is*positioned and attached*and so on.* Similarly other*issues can also cause the problems below, which makes diagnosis more difficult  but I will come onto that in a moment!
Persistent very sore or damaged/blistered nipples  however its important to note that there may be no nipple pain/trauma
Compressed nipples (change in shape) and/or blanching*after feeding
Excessive weight loss in baby*
Slow or no weight gain in baby
Excessive hunger/weight gain in baby
Excessive sucking need  baby wants to feed or suck very frequently/constantly.
Baby only swallows infrequently or swallows well for initial milk ejection (letdown), but then swallows become less frequent/sporadic
Cannot maintain a seal at the breast/bottle, often has gaps at corners of mouth which milk may spill out from. 
Mammoth feeds at the breast  or falls asleep quickly and then wakes hungry as soon as removed from the breast
Very frequent feeds
Fussing at the breast shortly into a feed or takes very short, fast feeds, baby may pull away from the breast and cry  bobbing on and off in distress.
Parents may comment they can hear air being gulped, milk hitting the tummy, or baby is a very noisy feeder with loud swallow sounds.
Low milk supply
Mastitis/blocked ducts
Gagging
Reflux (click here to read The cause of your babys colic, reflux & wind)
Frequent hiccoughs
Colic
Baby rarely/never settles to a deep restful sleep  some catnap and are described as very poor sleepers
Windy/squirmy and unsettled when sleeping.
Excessive flatulence
Green stools
Sucking blister on upper lip
Latch trouble or slipping down the nipple when feeding ie as though struggling to remain attached at times- resulting in nipple hanging
Clicking*sound when feeding. *May pop on and off.
Unorganised suck/swallow pattern  may result in coughing/spluttering/gagging and give an appearance of*oversupply.* Bottlefeeding mums may note this happens even with the slowest flow teat
Weak suck/poor sucking reflex
Oral aversion/ increased sensitivity  frequently refuses breast and/or bottles and/or spoons.* May gag frequently
Tongue tremor
Noisy breathing/snoring sounds when sleeping
Opens mouth to attach but doesnt, shakes head or bobs on and off before becoming frustrated
Small mouth gape
Unable to protrude tongue (some with tongue tie can)
Excessive drooling/bubbles at the mouth
Displays stressed body language when feeding  hands up near face, fingers splayed.
*may not always be the case if mum has an abundant or over supply.* Sometimes these babies will have a much larger than average weight gain, perhaps due to obtaining larger quantities of lactose (sugar) rich first milk due to being unable to effectively release fat higher up, or maybe due to frequent feeding.* These babies are more likely to slip through the system and even receive medication for the reflux/colic.* Tongue tied infants present in a wide variety of ways, often not related to severity of tie.


----------



## pebbie1

CLH thanks for the tip about the wonder weeks app. I've downloaded it and it said Markus is in his second leap which starts around 8 weeks and the signs are exactly what he's doing!


----------



## CLH_X3

Yh pebble, used it last time and it was always bang on ...

Zfbaby- takes him about 30 mins to drink 7oz ..and that's with winding him twice


----------



## babyface15

we sometimes have to do a lot of rocking and shushing. not last night though, she had a fairly good sleep.

I decided to stay in bed with her all day and nap on and off. it was great!!

I dled the app too. according to that I should be considering her as an 8 week old not 6 week where she was overdue. 

the heat has gone here. it went from 31 to 16 in one day lol. 

when do you pump pebbie? I have been doing it in the morning but I'm always afraid to take too much and her not have enough later.


----------



## Zfbaby

Apparently babyface the beat time to pump is between 1-5am as this is when breast milk is at its highest production. When I was pumping every 2hrs I'd get tonnes during the night and in fact still had loads ready for when he woke up.


----------



## passion4shoes

Well done ducky that's amazing!!

Diet has gone to shit on day 2 - wine and Lindt chocolate. 

8 week growth spurt here too.


----------



## pebbie1

Babyface as Markus is so hungry he drinks most of the milk. So I only pump when he's fast asleep and hasn't emptied the breast.

Passion, you make me laugh! I'm crap with diets. The only one that worked really well was the Dukan diet as its so easy. I could eat like a horse but certain foods and I lost 11lbs in the first week! It even said in the book that you loose weight during the day which I found hard to believe but I gave it a try and it was true!! After a day of eating as much as I wanted of the foods that were allowed, I was lighter in the evening than in the morning. Crazy!
But as I'm breastfeeding now I won't do it. And weight wise I'm close to where I was before pregnancy but everything is just a bit saggy and I have slight bingo wings so I need some exercise to tighten it all up again :)


----------



## babyface15

zfbaby a lot of those things sound like calla at times, I wonder if she has a slight tie

ah I can't be bothered to pump then I'm always so tired. I'd been pumping around 9 but I even missed that today so I don't think I will pump today. mil is babysitting on sat so the hubby and I can go to a movie. I think I'd rather sleep lol

haha passion wish i had some of that wine and chocolate here

pebbie - bingo wings you are hilarious. def need to start toning here too. don't know when, i cant be bothered/remember to do my kegels

anyone do mommy and me yoga? think I'll start that next week.
and what about swimming with the lo? i called the pool and they.said to wait until she had her needles. I'm so excited to go


----------



## pebbie1

Babyface I'm not doing any yoga or anything but I did go swimming with Marielle and she loved it and so did I. Think I went when she was around 4 months old. She still loves swimming now which is great!

I'm starting to get some shape again. I've got a waist again and my cankles are gone. I hated those the most!! 
And if this warm weather stays ill sweat myself into shape lol


----------



## OmiOmen

I'm looking really big at the moment. The breastfeeding isn't bringing my weight off like it did last time.

CJ had his 6 week check today and he is 14lb 5oz. He is on the 98th percentile for hight, weight and head circumference. I also am back onto the normal HV visits rather than the extended care now.


----------



## Zfbaby

Always worth checking babyface. I wish I'd done it sooner. It's been a week since it was cut and he still shows all of the symptoms as before. He's had bad habits for a long time so I'm hoping its just that he needs more time to learn to use his tongue. it was definetly a moment of clarity when we found that site.


----------



## babyface15

thanks zfbaby, I will look into it!
can't wait to go swimming with her, I think she'll love it.

I had my 6 week check earlier this week and my Dr didn't even look at the baby. I feel a bit cheated. is it weird to make an appt to just get the baby looked at? I would have liked her to be measured and checked out from head to toe :)


----------



## pebbie1

Babyface that's a bit strange as over here the 6 week check should be mummy and baby. My gp did it the other way around and she didn't check anything regarding me, but she did check Markus. She checked the spine and the head and lay him down on his tummy to see if he could lift his head etc.
Next week the health visitor is coming round who'll check me and him again.


----------



## OmiOmen

I think it would be okay to make an appointment to check her over although I am not sure how it works over there. 

Where I live the HV checks baby development at 6 weeks and then (if I recall correctly) the GP checks mum and baby at 8 weeks. My GP sees you at 3 weeks for the contraception talk so then they see you at 8 weeks rather than 6. The HV just checked his measurements and talked through the development questionnaire yesterday.


----------



## babyface15

What? that's way better! I know nothing about what is normal development right now! 
she never talked about contraception either! I was with a different doctor for my prenatal care, which isn't the norm. I went with a group that teaches out of the hospital. I think I'll make an appt with my regular family doctor next week. I'd really like Calla to be checked. All that happened at my appt was she asked if I had any ppd and checked my blood pressure. I was definitely expecting more


----------



## OmiOmen

Normally in the UK the contraception chat is at 6 weeks but mine does it earlier and then makes the check up a bit later because apparently a lot of women were getting pregnant by the 6 week appointment and complaining that the GP hadn't warned them it could happen. :haha: It was a bit of a waste of time for me really since I wasn't rushing into DTD again and I know what the fatality rate after complete uterine rupture is if you get pregnant again and that is one affective contraception! 

Are you in Canada or America? the development questionnaire they use in the UK is from America so I presumed it was normal there to do them.

CJ was a bit behind on the development questionnaire but at 6 weeks I'm not too worried about it. It was only a few days ago he started spending time awake when he wasn't eating anyway.


----------



## babyface15

omg didn't know it could happen! all the same if I want so dead set against getting pregnant any time soon I might assume it was very unlikely to happen.

yes no dtd for you hun that is a good contraception for sure

I'm in Canada I'm going to look up the questionnaire online :)


----------



## OmiOmen

Are you BF'ing? It is really unlikely to happen soon after if BF'ing. There are low rates of BF'ing where I live though and it would seem there was a major problem at my GP's office with so many women getting pregnant who didn't want to be.


----------



## CLH_X3

Iv got a prescription for the pill, need to put it in really and start taking it!


----------



## pebbie1

I've got my appointment with the gyneacologist on the 8th of August to set a date for my sterilisation


----------



## babyface15

I am exclusively bfing but still I don't want any surprises heh!!
clh get on that or you might get a, little surprise for yourself lol

pebbie when you say sterilization what do you mean? tubes tied?

how's everyone enjoying the weekend? mil is coming over today to watch the baby while my husband drags me out to see a movie. why is it every time I get to take a break from baby I feel uneasy about it and would rather just be home with her lol.


----------



## pebbie1

Babyface, yes I'm having my tubes tied or cut or whatever they do. No more babies for me. I'm very happy with my 2 gorgeous monkeys and I'm scared I won't survive another pregnancy.

My dad was over from holland all weekend. I hadn't seen him since February so it was amazing to spend time with him and for him to meet Markus. Funny thing is we are going to holland on Thursday for 10 days so I see him then again plus the rest of my family. Can't wait to see my sister as I haven't seen her since February either and I miss her loads!!!


----------



## Zfbaby

Had a lovely day today. Although feeding is still a nightmare and Louis gets so upset with wind pain and frustration, outside of meal times hes becoming very happy and settled. Dh snapped this on their trip to the supermarket. We shared some great play time this afternoon then we gave him a bath and he went to sleep at 8:30 which is a record for us I think. :thumbup:
Last night he was down for 9pm, woke at 3am for a feed and then went back down until 7:30. I even managed to get him to take a 1hr nap in his basket which he wont normally do. Pretty good day indeed. :happydance:


----------



## pebbie1

Awwwwww zfbaby, he's so CUTE! I love the smile. He looks very happy :) I'm so glad to hear you've had a good day. You'll have more and more of those to come xxx


----------



## CLH_X3

babyface15 said:


> I am exclusively bfing but still I don't want any surprises heh!!
> clh get on that or you might get a, little surprise for yourself lol
> 
> pebbie when you say sterilization what do you mean? tubes tied?
> 
> how's everyone enjoying the weekend? mil is coming over today to watch the baby while my husband drags me out to see a movie. why is it every time I get to take a break from baby I feel uneasy about it and would rather just be home with her lol.

Iv already made up my mind, I defo want 1 more, not yet! Il think about it in 3 years time so that if I did get pregnant then it would go along side Aston going to school at 4 :) 
My friend told me she is 5 weeks pregnant the other day n I'm abit jelous!!
My oh says he doesn't want anymore tho, so il just have to persuade him, not even guna talk about it til close to when I want one tho...
I think the reason I want 1 more aswel is because I'm the first out of all my real friends to have kids, and tech be finished having kids ... Don't think il like it when there all getting pregnant and I'm 'done'


----------



## babyface15

pebbie so great you had a good weekend with your dad. it must be hard living away from family

zfbaby what wonderful news you had such a, good day. he looks so happy and bright <3

you make a good point there clh. not many of my friends have Los yet either, I can see feeling a little jealous if you were done and they were all beginning

I don't know what's gotten into little miss but she's been up since 3:30-5:30. finally asleep in my arms here :S

how much does everyones baby nap in the day? calla usually only takes a few 20 min cat naps. It really doesn't seem like enough for a baby?


----------



## babyface15

I've been reading into it (BC she wouldn't go back to sleep) & I think my little girl is chronically overtired. I feel so bad because I haven't been noticing her sleep cues and haven't been putting her down for naps or to bed early enough. She's gone weeks without the proper amount of sleep :(


----------



## Zfbaby

Louis is the same only a rate few short naps in the day. He will sleep a bit longer if I let him sleep on me but I need to be able to eat and shower etc. I can be quite hard.


----------



## OmiOmen

I don't really have much choice in not having any-more. The risk that rupture would happen before 36 weeks is way too high to consider it.

I'm glad things are improving zfbaby and he is looking so cute and happy.

CJ was sleeping almost all the time and mostly just waking to get nappy changes and feed, it is only the past few days he has had longer gaps between his sleep.


----------



## CLH_X3

Aston sleeps about 6 hours during the day on and off


----------



## babyface15

omg I feel so bad! calla has only been sleeping about an hour the past few weeks, maybe up to 3 on a good day if she's out and about in the stroller. I'm staying in bed today with her trying to get her to rest. any tips on getting them to nap??


----------



## pebbie1

Awwwww bless you babyface. Markus sleeps on and off but he sleeps best in the bouncy chair downstairs or on my chest. You can try putting her in bed after every feed and she'll get used to it that it's nap time and she'll sleep. That's what I do with Markus now as well. He goes into his bed after his feeds and he sleeps longer in bed now.
X


----------



## Zfbaby

We have two methods for getting Louis to sleep which are working better and better as he learns to recognise what it means. We swaddle him so he doesn't wake himself up and then I shush-pat. I make long shush noises near his ear and pat his back in a tick-tock rhythm. Ive just done that now and he was asleep in 4mins :) dh swaddles him and then kinda does squats whilst patting and shushing and that works too but my thigh muscles are no where near as strong. Have you got a white noise machine? They work really well too.


----------



## passion4shoes

Matilda sleeps loads in the day. She is usually only awake for 1 hour in 3. She sleeps loads at night too (wakes up for feeds). As soon as she is yawning I put her in the pram. Shush pat works really well, if not a dummy is bloody amazing! She takes up to half an hour of looking about and yawning until she goes over.

Omi would you consider tubal ties? I remember your OH is planning the snip. Although that is another operation for you to undergo.

CLH - I am drip feeding the idea of more kids. We had said to start trying in Mach but OH must have forgotten as he says next year is for partying and festivals. Lol! I don't want to scare him with the idea of another pregnancy so soon.

My birthday today. Bleurgh. 35. Bored of them now! Lol

Zf. Louis is gorgeous!!! Glad he is happier now.


----------



## pebbie1

Happy birthday Passion! I had my 35th in Feb and wasn't too bothered with it lol


----------



## Zfbaby

passion4shoes said:


> Matilda sleeps loads in the day. She is usually only awake for 1 hour in 3. She sleeps loads at night too (wakes up for feeds). As soon as she is yawning I put her in the pram. Shush pat works really well, if not a dummy is bloody amazing! She takes up to half an hour of looking about and yawning until she goes over.
> 
> Omi would you consider tubal ties? I remember your OH is planning the snip. Although that is another operation for you to undergo.
> 
> CLH - I am drip feeding the idea of more kids. We had said to start trying in Mach but OH must have forgotten as he says next year is for partying and festivals. Lol! I don't want to scare him with the idea of another pregnancy so soon.
> 
> My birthday today. Bleurgh. 35. Bored of them now! Lol
> 
> Zf. Louis is gorgeous!!! Glad he is happier now.

Know what you mean, my birthday is on the 1st of aug. not looking forward to it


----------



## OmiOmen

Happy birthday passion. :cake:

In theory a full hysterectomy would be a smart choice for me and I don't think I would have an issue getting a doctor to refer me but I couldn't cope with putting myself through surgery for that or my tubes tied. I have considered counselling to try and get me to the point I could go through with it but I honestly don't think that would work.


----------



## pebbie1

Well Passion. I'll never forget your birthday now that the little prince was born today! Hahahaha hope Kate and Will enjoy the sleepless nights lol. Nothing royal about that ;)


----------



## Zfbaby

Something makes me think they won't be having any sleepless nights pebbie. the royal nanny may well though ;)


----------



## passion4shoes

I hope they use cloth nappies!

Can you imagine wills dealing with meconium?!

And Kate crying with bleeding nipples?

Wouldn't Harry be the best ever uncle??


----------



## OmiOmen

I think more people would use cloth if they didn't have to change nappies or wash them too. :haha: I'm not convinced royals look after their own children so much as get them handed over to them when the baby is in a good enough mood for cuddles. 

We aren't using cloth at the moment. I realised it was making CJ's reflux a lot worse so we stopped although try a cloth nappy each day in the hope it is his build at this point of him growing but so far he is crying in pain from them so he is quickly back in a disposable. I'm feeling really irritated that I spent so much on them now.


----------



## pebbie1

Hahaha. I asked my hubby yesterday how many nannies they'll have. Plenty!! Has she left the hospital yet? I've not been watching any updates but I heard this morning the royal hairdresser had arrived. I'm sure she has a royal make up artist as well and she'll look stunning when leaving the hospital. Wills was allowed to stay overnight in hospital. Pffff no 9am - 9pm visiting hours for them!


----------



## pebbie1

Wow Omi, how can cloth nappies make the reflux worse? Amazing you've discovered that so you could relieve CJ a bit. 

I've completely fallen out of love with my hubby. It's gone! All I feel now is anger and I'm annoyed at everything he does, which really isn't a lot and that annoys me even more. I'm going to be alone with my family for a week next week. That could be really good or really bad....ugh I just don't know anymore :(


----------



## babyface15

thanks for the advice ladies, with a bit of shushing, rocking and patting I got her to nap for over 4 hrs yesterday and to bed at 9!!

happiest birthday passion, hope you had a great day <3

I was wondering that myself, I wonder if they'll try to be normal about raising him or if they'll have a nanny watch the babe all night. I know in those early days I probably would have taken the nanny for a night or two :haha:

aw Pebbie I'm so sorry you're feeling bad. I understand though because I felt this way last week. My husband is going through a tough time and I have a lot of resentment built up over it. I feel a lot of the burden of the baby was on my shoulders. I was (still am to a degree) so easily annoyed and angry with him all the time. 

do you think it could be the stress of the baby/lack of sleep making your feelings worse? I talked to my hubby about this and my feelings and suggested couples therapy. He's been much more helpful and focused since then, lol!! which had made me more capable of dealing with the stress. I guess he doesn't want to go to the therapy hah.


----------



## OmiOmen

They are tight on his belly. :nope: They are only just tight enough to make sure there are no gaps so I would not have thought it should be an issue because there not _too_ tight...or so I thought. I only noticed because he was better on a night when in disposables and once I was looking for it then it was clear he was getting upset and more sick when he went into the cloth.

Hopefully the brake away will help. :flower: It can be a common feeling after having a baby and for some people it seems to last a few weeks or months.


----------



## passion4shoes

Pebbie I hope you are able to rekindle your love. It happened to me and my ex. I didn't even bother trying - I just left. Regret how I treated him now.

Apparently it is very common. He has fulfilled his duty of giving you a child and nourishing you through pregnancy. Now you don't need him so your emotions switch off. Relationships are meant to only last 18 months. This is what I was told and made sense to me at the time.

I hope you remember why you loved him - I hope he realises what he stands to lose. Xx


----------



## CLH_X3

pebbie1 said:


> Wow Omi, how can cloth nappies make the reflux worse? Amazing you've discovered that so you could relieve CJ a bit.
> 
> I've completely fallen out of love with my hubby. It's gone! All I feel now is anger and I'm annoyed at everything he does, which really isn't a lot and that annoys me even more. I'm going to be alone with my family for a week next week. That could be really good or really bad....ugh I just don't know anymore :(

What do u think has made you start feeling like that?


----------



## babyface15

yup she looked gorgeous leaving the hospital. I looked like a big bag of shit after the sleepless nights and spit up and food stains on my sweatpants that I wore every day :haha:

passion, I can see some sense to that! I'm sorry you regret what happened with your ex. It's so hard with the stress of it all and the sleep deprivation to not be negative sometimes

hope you are feeling ok pebbie <3

I had to be out on the go in the car half the day and now calla is overtired because she didn't nap. I hope so much she's not up all night, I'm dreading her first wake up :S


----------



## Zfbaby

The royals will absolutely have a nanny even if they tell the world they won't. My friend is a norland nanny and has said that norland have been approached already. I'm
Not even going to watch the news the whole thing pisses me off really. Why have a child if you're not going to be the sole care givers. Plus I think I have more respect for her is she walked out of hospital looking like she's been run over by a bus a few times, like I did. Id bet a lot of money that they won't be losing much sleep or dealing with a baby who has colic or reflux on their own. I would love to see Kate with spit up stains on her designer clothes just the once though. 

I'm sorry things with dh aren't great pebbie. I totally understand, my dh can make me want to kill him sometimes. Hope the break away sorts things out for you xxx


----------



## babyface15

did you guys see how they had the lo strapped into the car seat??? lol I hope she fixed it once in the car


----------



## pebbie1

Hello ladies! 
So I decided to talk to my husband last night and he was feeling that things weren't going great. He admits his priority is work and the business where as my priority are the kids. The business will have to wait until the kids are sorted and happy. So that's one point where it goes wrong. He admitted he's a bit lazy around the house and called it a typical man thing as its easier to chuck stuff on a pile in the corner instead of putting them away. He said he's trying to do things right but he feels he's running uphill and not getting anywhere. He's trying to make me happy but has the complete wrong priorities so instead of making me happy he's pushing me away. He's always snapping at Marielle as he's so frustrated with himself and he never wants to hold Markus and just puts him in the bouncy chair, hoping he falls asleep. That makes me furious, especially the snapping at Marielle and I get really protective over her.
When I feel like this I always really struggle with not living with my family anymore and it makes me miss them really bad and I blame it on my husband as I moved away because of him. I know it's unfair but when you're just pissed off with someone it makes you feel that way. So we are going to work on it. It won't be fixed overnight but we'll take it step by step.
X


----------



## Zfbaby

Egggh the royals stole our names! Great now it'll be totally overused.


----------



## pebbie1

Wow zfbaby, you should've given him 3 names for the bingo and called him Louis Alexander George! All names fit for a king so your little Louis is like a prince now too :)


----------



## Zfbaby

Funny thing is I said to dh the other day hiw annoying it would be if they called him Louis but I was only joking. It's like I'm psychic!


----------



## Zfbaby

Having an issue getting Louis to sleep in his basket. He will sleep on our chests and sleep in his boppy but nowhere else. Tried propping mattress up and using a hot water bottle etc but as soon as he hits the mattress he wakes up crying. I'm not happy with him sleeping in his boppy unsupervised so I'm having to stay up all night. Really can't do that anymore. Thought maybe the reflux is causing an issue or the basket felt too clausterphobic for him but then he likes the closeness of being in the boppy and is fine lying flat during the day. Really not ready to put him in a cot in his own room and the one we want is out of stock anyway. How can I make him think he's being held or in the boppy but safely so he wont suffocate?


----------



## pebbie1

Have you tried swaddling? Or get one of your pillow cases that you've slept on and has your smell and use that as a mattress cover? Markus really didn't like his at the start but we just kept trying until he stayed in it longer and longer. I also put him in it during the day downstairs so he'd get used to it. X


----------



## babyface15

oh pebbie <3 so glad you talked it over. it must be very hard to be away from family and I think I would feel the same if I were you and felt my husband wasn't involved enough. my husband tends to try to put her down in her chair or her playpen whenever I give her to him too. it really annoys me because I want him to want to spend that time bonding with her like I do all day. he does sometimes but I guess I'm so attached to her I can't imagine not wanting to spend all his time with her after being away at work all day.
I hope things get better for you guys xx

zfbaby what a coincidence, now he'll have to say, 'no no the price was named after ME' lol

is the boppy the breastfeeding pillow? i bring calla into bed with me on the morning and plunk her down in mine. I think it's safe as long as you're next to him (or watching on the monitor) and he's on his back right in the center & up onto the pillow a bit so he can't roll over onto the bed. I wouldn't put calla in it if I wasnt next to her in bed but I haven't had any trouble like that and we sleep that way for a few hrs every morning.
I hope it's safe at least! any one else sleep like this??


----------



## pebbie1

Markus sleeps in his Moses basket till the early morning feed and then prefers to be in bed with me and really snuggles up against me. I love it! But I don't really fall asleep after that and just snooze. The period when he didn't want to sleep in his cot we did co sleeping. But I made a "nest" with a duvet cover so he was sort of lying in it with his legs sticking over so he couldn't turn. Think we slept like that for 1-2 weeks and then he liked his Moses basket so he went in there. X


----------



## Little Ducky

Ally will only sleep in his Moses basket at night, and he has to be in a good deep sleep before I can out him down in it.

Really struggling to get Ally to take his bottles at the moment, he'll do the first half fine & then he just loses the plot! Its like he forgets how to drink, he cries if you take it away, he cries when you put it back in his mouth! Its a nightmare!


----------



## Zfbaby

Little Ducky said:


> Ally will only sleep in his Moses basket at night, and he has to be in a good deep sleep before I can out him down in it.
> 
> Really struggling to get Ally to take his bottles at the moment, he'll do the first half fine & then he just loses the plot! Its like he forgets how to drink, he cries if you take it away, he cries when you put it back in his mouth! Its a nightmare!

Ducky,
This sounds EXACTLY like Louis!!!! Did you see the post with the list of feeding behaviours for tongue tie babies? It's like reading about Lou! Have you tried paced bottle feeding? It's made a massive difference to how much Lou will take. It's gone from 1-3oz max to 6-7oz and it's now taking less time. It's still about an hour but before it was 2hrs. Does he make gagging sounds or a noise like a man drowning and gasping for breath? Can you hear the milk hitting his tummy and gurgling? Or does milk seep out of the sides of his mouth? 
Louis would drink 3oz in one go sometimes and you'd think it was going well then he'd spaz out and refuse to go back on. 

Baby- Sleeping in the boppy when you are not able to watch them closely is not recommended because they can slip between the sides and suffocate. I've read a few horror stories. Lou is sooo wriggly because of the gas that he's always moving inside it and often slips down. Last night he slept in there until we went to bed then I managed to get him in his Moses until his 2am feed. 

It's the same here pebbie. I can get him down in the basket if he's in a deep deep deep sleep but once he wakes for his 2/3am feed that's it and I have to start off with him on my chest then lower him down to my side and co-sleep. I can't seem to picture the nest you were talking about. Any chance of a picture? 

Bloody knackered. Last night I got maybe 2 or 3 hours and the night before it was an hour!! I was awake doing house work and watching movies the rest of the night.


----------



## OmiOmen

Glad you both talked and are trying to work it out Pebbie. My husband is not much help either, he didn't became any help with DS1 until he was about 2 and could properly communicate with him. 

Zfbaby I did think I would feel a bit sorry for anyone who had named their child the same name before they said what it was. I think you will probably be okay though because most people will use George now more than his middle names.

I agree with trying getting your smell near them. CJ wants to be on me all the time now and in the day I have realised if I put the cloth I use over my shoulder when he is upright next to him when I put him down he is more likely to sleep. I don't do it on a night because I am not watching him but I am seriously considering sleeping with his fitted sheets. 

I have reached that point where I am seriously questioning why on earth all babies are not born with teeth! We have at least 2 cut now and he is not happy about it.


----------



## passion4shoes

Oh my god zf I didn't even click. How bloody annoying! 

Glad you spoke to your hubby pebbie. I don't regret leaving (my life now is fab) but I do regret that I didn't even talk about it. Have you put in a plan of action? 

I am so glad you mentioned the car seat baby! Seriously wtf? The media is praising him for doing it so quickly (duh it just clicks in!!). There was no newborn head support and what way were the straps done up?!


----------



## pebbie1

No plan of action yet. We're just both going to think about how we can make things better so we're happy again.

I thought the same about the carseat straps! He was swaddled and then put in the carseat and the arms weren't in properly as he was swaddled. And clearly an isofix. I even said to hubby that you just click it in place as he was impressed with how quick it went. Not rocket science that! Would've loved to see him fiddle with the seatbelt with hundreds of cameras taking pictures lol! 
One newspaper said how surprisingly refreshed Kate looked. Errrr any woman would do after a visit from the make up artist and hairdresser!


----------



## Zfbaby

Also how pathetic that their swaddle blanket had sold out company wide!! Ridiculous.


----------



## Zfbaby

So I've just ordered a Wesco baby nest cushion, it kinda looks like a giant pumpkin cushion. If anyone gets a chance to Google it I'd be interested to hear If you think Louis could safely sleep in that instead of his boppy??


----------



## Little Ducky

Zfbaby said:


> Little Ducky said:
> 
> 
> Ducky,
> This sounds EXACTLY like Louis!!!! Did you see the post with the list of feeding behaviours for tongue tie babies? It's like reading about Lou! Have you tried paced bottle feeding? It's made a massive difference to how much Lou will take. It's gone from 1-3oz max to 6-7oz and it's now taking less time. It's still about an hour but before it was 2hrs. Does he make gagging sounds or a noise like a man drowning and gasping for breath? Can you hear the milk hitting his tummy and gurgling? Or does milk seep out of the sides of his mouth?
> Louis would drink 3oz in one go sometimes and you'd think it was going well then he'd spaz out and refuse to go back on
> 
> Yep, ALL of the above! Exactly as you describe. I asked HV about tongue tie but she said he was sticking his tongue out a bit & moving it around in his mouth so he wouldn't be tongue tied. I'm at a loss as to what to do, he's SO hungry, going through the 6 week growth spurt, all he wants to do is drink and he can't! Its awful :-(Click to expand...


----------



## Zfbaby

Oh my god I think it must be catching, I could kill dh!! 
I haven't slept more than an hour or two since Monday night so he could sleep for work. He promised me I could have tonight to relax and sleep and he would look after Louis. In reality he can't do a bloody thing on his own. How do I manage to make bottles and change nappies on my own all day? hes just sat on the sofa with lo who is getting upset wanting to feed and dh just wants to watch tv??! I told him he's hungry so he asked Me to make the bottle!! I haven't sat down for more than a minute all night. He also said he would stay with baby downstairs tonight so i could sleep uninterrupted but has now decided he wants to come up to bed which means I'll be doing the night feed or at the least get woken up. I've stayed awake all night for the past few days so he can sleep in peace and now it's my turn he wants to sleep too. So unfair! Sorry for the rant. Ehhhh men!


----------



## Zfbaby

Little Ducky said:


> Zfbaby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Little Ducky said:
> 
> 
> Ducky,
> This sounds EXACTLY like Louis!!!! Did you see the post with the list of feeding behaviours for tongue tie babies? It's like reading about Lou! Have you tried paced bottle feeding? It's made a massive difference to how much Lou will take. It's gone from 1-3oz max to 6-7oz and it's now taking less time. It's still about an hour but before it was 2hrs. Does he make gagging sounds or a noise like a man drowning and gasping for breath? Can you hear the milk hitting his tummy and gurgling? Or does milk seep out of the sides of his mouth?
> Louis would drink 3oz in one go sometimes and you'd think it was going well then he'd spaz out and refuse to go back on
> 
> Yep, ALL of the above! Exactly as you describe. I asked HV about tongue tie but she said he was sticking his tongue out a bit & moving it around in his mouth so he wouldn't be tongue tied. I'm at a loss as to what to do, he's SO hungry, going through the 6 week growth spurt, all he wants to do is drink and he can't! Its awful :-(Click to expand...
> 
> I was told the same and it's not true. Most hvsClick to expand...


----------



## Zfbaby

Little Ducky said:


> Zfbaby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Little Ducky said:
> 
> 
> Ducky,
> This sounds EXACTLY like Louis!!!! Did you see the post with the list of feeding behaviours for tongue tie babies? It's like reading about Lou! Have you tried paced bottle feeding? It's made a massive difference to how much Lou will take. It's gone from 1-3oz max to 6-7oz and it's now taking less time. It's still about an hour but before it was 2hrs. Does he make gagging sounds or a noise like a man drowning and gasping for breath? Can you hear the milk hitting his tummy and gurgling? Or does milk seep out of the sides of his mouth?
> Louis would drink 3oz in one go sometimes and you'd think it was going well then he'd spaz out and refuse to go back on
> 
> Yep, ALL of the above! Exactly as you describe. I asked HV about tongue tie but she said he was sticking his tongue out a bit & moving it around in his mouth so he wouldn't be tongue tied. I'm at a loss as to what to do, he's SO hungry, going through the 6 week growth spurt, all he wants to do is drink and he can't! Its awful :-(Click to expand...
> 
> I was told the same and it's not true. Most hvs are not even properly trained to check for them especially if they are subtle or posterior. Where do you live ducky? I would go to your gp and insist on a second opinion or a referral to a lactation consultant. I believe they are trained to identify them. Some babies will get used to their new tongues instantly once it's freed some take a long time to learn so the sooner he is checked the better. If nothing else it rules it out but it certainly sounds like Lou.
> Louis is still learning although using the new method is helping loads (he had 9oz in 30) earlier!!! We've also notice he's stopped snoring and his breathing is less laboured.Click to expand...


----------



## pebbie1

I had a look. It's well cute! Does he fit on it completely or are legs sticking out? And how far does he sink into it? I'd say just try him during the day in it and see how he gets along? If he stays in it comfortably without rolling over/out then it shouldn't be a problem at all :)


----------



## pebbie1

Zfbaby I'm sorry to hear about your oh! Definitely ughh men! Husband snapped at me tonight for no reason at all! In front off Marielle as well... I walked off and told him to sort his ff-ing attitude out. This little break can't come soon enough! 16 hours till I see my family, 36 hours till I drop hubby off at the airport! ;)


----------



## charbaby

Hi Ladies, haven't been on here for ages now! 
Marlee is 11 weeks and 1 day! gone so quick.
Had her weighed last Friday she was 12lb 14onz, Changed her milk over to hungrier baby and it defo agrees with her, she is now having 7 onz feeds at 7am,11am,3pm and 7pm then sleeping from 8.30pm- 7am! It's amazing having a full night sleep every night. 
The only thing I am not happy about is the thumb sucking I have tried my best to stop it but she wont stop. :/
Hope you are all doing well. 
I'll up load some recent pics of Marlee and from our holiday :)


----------



## charbaby

Random pics :)
 



Attached Files:







beach.jpg
File size: 46 KB
Views: 1









bottle.jpg
File size: 22.6 KB
Views: 1









minnie.jpg
File size: 48.4 KB
Views: 1









thumb x.jpg
File size: 28.1 KB
Views: 2









party pic.jpg
File size: 22.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Zfbaby

It hasnt arrived yet but I'm hoping it might come today. Last time he was in one he had loads of room. I've gone for a bigger one to last us longer. 

I was thinking of maybe trying hungry milk for the last feed of the night but I've heard it can cause constipation and I'd hate to see Lou go through that again. He's sleeping at 8-9pm after a bath then waking at 10pm for another feed then at 3am. The 3am feed is a nightmare because he doesn't take a lot but is full of wind and then one of us has to sleep upright with him. I thought maybe if he had a hungry feed at 10 he might sleep longer?? Cute pics of lo btw. She's lovely.


----------



## passion4shoes

Zf I don't know if I would alter Louis' formula. It seems like you a have just come out the other side of a rough time. Hungry baby milk is for babies who aren't ready to be weaned but need something more substantial in their bellies. If he has 9oz and is still hungry, then yes. Otherwise I would prob stick with what you are doing.

Def get a second opinion on the tt. Matilda's wasn't obvious, but when it was cut the mw was surprised by how far back it went. 

Gorgeous photos char. I can't believe how much Marlee has grown.


----------



## Zfbaby

Yeah on reflection and a bit more reading I don't think it's for him plus hes back to just 3oz at each feed tonight :( super annoyed, sometimes he feeds really well and takes loads and sometimes he goes right back to his bad habits. Waiting for the rough times to be done with is so stressful. It's been so bad that dh has already said he's not sure he wants more babies as he doesn't think he could relive it all again :(


----------



## Little Ducky

Yeah I'll see what the Dr says about tt when he goes in for his jabs. 
Ally is doing 8-10 ounces every feed now (when he can actually manage to drink it) but he's only just settled well on this milk, so I'm waaaay too scared to change it lol. He's 12 lb 7 at 6 weeks, so clearly doing well.


----------



## CLH_X3

Aston was 11lbs 7oz at his 6 week check... 

Come to think of it, he will be 8 weeks on Tuesday and I haven't had an app come through for his 8 weeks jabs!


----------



## babyface15

yes it's funny about the carseat. it was in my local news yesterday evening. I'm finding all this talk of her 'post baby bump' really annoying too

zfbaby, sorry dh is being useless, how frustrating xx

char I hate you on the full nights sleep ;) Marlee is a stunner, I love the pic of her holding her bottle

so I'm paranoid now about having Calla sleep in the pillow. but I need to Co sleep in the morning. does anyone else Co sleep and what are your arrangements?


----------



## babyface15

omni cj has two teeth already?? what a superstar baby, he'll be walking next week lol


----------



## OmiOmen

CJ was 14lbs 5oz at 6 weeks. I'm holing the pram attachment will last until his neck is stronger but at this rate I'm not sure it will.

2 have cut through and more are threatening to. One seems to be close to coming through near the back and I thought the back ones came later. Not sure about the walking though, lol. DS1 was commando crawling by 3 months but CJ is fairly lazy. DS1 did pretty much everything really early so now DH is presuming CJ is behind because he mostly just sleeps and eats. :dohh:

I co-slept with DS1 but don't need to with DS2. But with DS1 I had a single bed in the nursery for us.


----------



## charbaby

Zfbaby said:


> It hasnt arrived yet but I'm hoping it might come today. Last time he was in one he had loads of room. I've gone for a bigger one to last us longer.
> 
> I was thinking of maybe trying hungry milk for the last feed of the night but I've heard it can cause constipation and I'd hate to see Lou go through that again. He's sleeping at 8-9pm after a bath then waking at 10pm for another feed then at 3am. The 3am feed is a nightmare because he doesn't take a lot but is full of wind and then one of us has to sleep upright with him. I thought maybe if he had a hungry feed at 10 he might sleep longer?? Cute pics of lo btw. She's lovely.

I was lucky with Marlee she didn't get any constipation and has got on really well with the hungrier milk, I wouldn't suggest to give it him just for his last feed as they say you shouldn't mix baby milk, all or nothing sort of thing x


----------



## babyface15

hope you're enjoying your trip so far pebbie!!
my boobs have become lopsided. I guess calla was preferring one side and I didn't notice. now the small side is producing much less milk. have you had this problem before pebbie or omni? :(


----------



## OmiOmen

Yeah, both boys liked the left side more. It got/is getting worse with teething because they get more fussy and feed more on the side they like. It is only the past couple of days with his odd feeding on a night that I am lopsided though.


----------



## pebbie1

I'm having a great time thanks! Proper relaxation :)
I haven't got the problem with my boobs (yet probably) but my left boob is producing a lot more milk and it sprays out! lol
Markus is growing so quick!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## OmiOmen

My right boob (the one he likes least) leaks so much all the time. They both spray out every now and again when he is getting fussy over latching on.

I can't get over how aware Markus always looks! JJ was always very aware and active but CJ seem pretty lazy.


----------



## babyface15

haha my girls a lefty too. They both used to spray and be overfull but now it's just the bigger side. She fusses a lot of the small side now because she can't get enough milk. I read some things to try on kellymom (feed twice as much on small side, start with small side and extra pumping of small side) but it hasn't made much difference in 24 hrs. I'm worried my fuller side might dry up if I keep this up :S
I am going to see a lactation consultant on Tuesday so I'll let you know what she says

pebbie great news! markus looks like a little man there, so adorable! I will try to post some pics of calla later


----------



## OmiOmen

JJ was like that but CJ isn't quite as bad. I did have to express off my right side for 2 days when teething was really affecting his feeds.


----------



## passion4shoes

Omi were you taking some sort of super baby supplements during your pregnancy? Good job you aren't having any more - the next one would pop out with a 'tah-dah'!

Have you tried the rugby hold on the other boob? I had to do it with Matilda as she was favouring one side.

I can't believe they are going on about her baby bump! It would be great if they discussed how it was actually normal! But then you know Kim Kar-fuckface is behind closed doors working her ass off and will emerge as if it is normal to immediately shed the weight. Everyone will think Kate is just lazy and we will all go back to feeling like we should be in our normal clothes already (keep quiet if you are lol!)


----------



## OmiOmen

Lol. DH is a big guy and it would seem that the only reason DS1 was small for the first few months was the pre-eclampsia. That high chance that another would pop out before a 35-36 week c-section is exactly why I really don't want any more. CJ took the saying that a heavily pregnant women is looking 'ready to pop' to a whole new level. :dohh:

I can only seem to feed in a cradle hold. With JJ I could side feed laying down but I can't even do that with CJ. 

Lol, well I am not in normal clothes. I have lost a bit more weight recently so am now about a UK 16 but I was a UK 8-10 pre-pregnancy. :blush:


----------



## babyface15

passion, thanks this is a great idea. I've only ever done the cradle hold as well so maybe a new positioning will help.

passion you make me laugh over here! no worries, i've retired most of my old clothes lol

ugh I know. From all the coverage of kates 'baby bump' I only once heard an ob come on and explain how the uterus needs time to shrink. You're right about Kim k too, I would say when she finally does come out of hiding she will be looking unrealistically fit :S

omni I remember you saying how big you looked and felt compared to last pregnancy, no wonder from such a big baby in there!

here we go for another night.. 
Hate the nights. Do you guys do anything to make the night wakings more bearable? I'm thinking of getting a TV for the room


----------



## OmiOmen

It would seem I may be about a UK14 now so am starting to lose weight quicker now I think. Last time the weight dropped off the fastest between 2-3 months so maybe that will happen again. 

I think a TV is a good idea. I take my laptop up so I can use it with my spear hand or watch TV through it on a night. 

CJ is about to outgrow the carry-cot attachment for his pram, which we also take off the pram to use for him to sleep in the day in. They are supposed to be laying flat at this point and his neck isn't really anywhere near strong enough for the pushchair attachment. I know it wouldn't last him 6 months like it says it does but I thought we would get more use out of it.


----------



## babyface15

I mostly just use my smart phone for internet but I'm not sure I should be keeping it so close to her head all the time!

oh wow that's crazy. I wonder if they make something for bigger babies?

calla has been spitting upa lot again this past week or so. and even having some projectile vomiting :( she seems so unsettled. I'm going to take her to the breastfeeding clinic tmw to talk to the nurses. Poor little fart


----------



## OmiOmen

His bedside crib should be until 6 months too and I think we will be lucky to get to 3. He seems to have had his first real growth spurt over the past few days too. Because he is upset with teething he never wants to be put down and he is pretty heavy and I'm not that strong right now. Obviously I knew he would be big but I didn't expect him to be so big so fast.

I hope Calla fees better soon. CJ is sick quite a lot, JJ never threw up at all as a baby so it came as a shock.


----------



## passion4shoes

Matilda is sicking up quite a bit too. She turned her bath milky white! I think it is something to do with their digestive systems maturing.

I am going to my first slimming world group tomorrow (I will not divert to the pub this time!) and I am on day 4 of the 30 day shred. So I have started - I just need to stop drinking alcohol. I loooove cider in the summer, but one bottle is 500 calories! Eek.

I think they lie to us about how long babies use things for. Moses basket, carrycot, baby bath etc - max 3 months! Newborn clothes - two weeks if they fit at all.


----------



## OmiOmen

Hope the slimming world group goes well.


----------



## Little Ducky

passion4shoes said:


> Matilda is sicking up quite a bit too. She turned her bath milky white! I think it is something to do with their digestive systems maturing.
> 
> I am going to my first slimming world group tomorrow (I will not divert to the pub this time!) and I am on day 4 of the 30 day shred. So I have started - I just need to stop drinking alcohol. I loooove cider in the summer, but one bottle is 500 calories! Eek.
> 
> I think they lie to us about how long babies use things for. Moses basket, carrycot, baby bath etc - max 3 months! Newborn clothes - two weeks if they fit at all.

You'll have to stop counting calories if you're joining Slimming World! Cider is fine to have on this diet, I had half a bottle off bulmers last night, only 6 syns :D 
I've been going three weeks now and lost just under a stone, I'm finding it a fab diet!


----------



## passion4shoes

That s amazing! I went today and am 10 stone 2. I want to be 9 stone. I am a bit worried that it seems you can eat so much food. I have all the books to read tonight and am looking forward to doing meal planers. Aldi's here I come!

Are you on the easy plan?

One woman in my group has lost 3 stone in 19 weeks! It is incredible. I just hope I don't find it too much of a pain in the arse.


----------



## babyface15

when will you put him in his crib omni?

hehe I love you guys and your stones! I always have to do a bit of math first

seems like a good diet good work losing so much already ducky

what's cider? like apple cider? i could use a drink right now lol but I want a nice cold beer 

passion are you still bfing at all? I had calla weighed again, she's 13 lbs 4 oz. the nurses weren't concerned with the spitting up as she'd gained 7.5 oz this week. As for the lopsidedness the plan from kellymom really worked and the girls are looking more even already :)


----------



## OmiOmen

I think we will buy a full sized cot very soon. It seems like he is taking up more room in it each day. We should have just got one right away really since there is plenty of space for it in our room.

CJ is sick a lot too but it doesn't seem to stop his weight gain either.


----------



## babyface15

oh yes omni, never asked but how are you finding the new place? all settled in yet?


----------



## OmiOmen

We are, thanks. It seems odd having so much more space still though. For some reason the fact it is bigger and detached makes me feel more alone when DH is working night. :wacko:


----------



## Little Ducky

passion4shoes said:


> That s amazing! I went today and am 10 stone 2. I want to be 9 stone. I am a bit worried that it seems you can eat so much food. I have all the books to read tonight and am looking forward to doing meal planers. Aldi's here I come!
> 
> Are you on the easy plan?
> 
> One woman in my group has lost 3 stone in 19 weeks! It is incredible. I just hope I don't find it too much of a pain in the arse.

I was worried about the amount of food you can eat too, but it seems the more you eat the more you lose tbh. Certainly seems to work anyway! I've got my weigh in tonight so fingers crossed!


----------



## pebbie1

Well done ladies for loosing weight and your diets.
I'm still in holland and my brain seems to tell me I should stuff as much Dutch food as I can in me before I go home on Monday and I've been doing just that! lol. And I'm already looking forward to 4 more days of stuffing before my diet starts again next week :)


----------



## passion4shoes

What kind of food is Dutch? I was thinking waffles but aren't they more Belgian?

No baby I only bf for a week :cry: but she is doing brilliantly on formula :thumbup: I have only had her weighed twice. Prob should go again but I know she is growing and is healthy. Maybe I should go. :shrug::holly::holly::holly::holly::xmas3::holly:

(Never used those before lol!) :haha: 

Anyway.. How was your weigh in ducky? I need to put together a shopping lst of store cupboard staples and evening snacks.

:holly: that's for your new even boobies!!


----------



## passion4shoes

Oops. I have never used the little yellow people before. Can you tell??


----------



## babyface15

omg passion you are so funny!! I love the bouncing boobies haha haha
I'm sure Matilda is just perfect, I like to go get calla weighed mostly because I usually have a ton of questions to be answered on this or that. first time mom problems lol...

glad to hear you're settled omni. our new place is much bigger than the old and I feel that way in the nights too. plus I've been watching long island medium all day and have myself scared half the time.

ohh pebbie, enjoy it while you can hun. I'm sure it's delish
how are you feeling about things after being away from the hubby for a few days?

good on you little ducky! how's ally doing these days?

Calla discovered she had legs tonight in the bath. She would splash and stare at them with such determination, how adorable :cloud9:


----------



## babyface15

zfbaby I forgot you told us you were diagnosed with pnd. how are you doing hun? do you feel your getting enough support at home? xx


----------



## pebbie1

Hahahahaa passion, you never fail to amuse :)

There's a lot of oven dishes, chips with different snacks, crisps, bread types and of course a LOT of cheese hahahaha. It all has its own flavour which I miss. Even pasta sauces are different than in the uk and I love the Dutch ones.

Babyface I must say I've mostly not thought about hubby this week. I've been enjoying my time with my family but I must admit I'm slightly starting to miss him now. I hope we've both cleared our heads so we can have a fresh start when we get back!

Passion I've only had Markus weighed twice. They told me as well that I only needed to weigh him once a month. Will go next week and have him weighed just because I'm curious how much he's gained


----------



## OmiOmen

Lol, Passion. 

Babyface, I watch TV before bed while giving CJ a long feed and won't watch anything remotely scary because I find the house more scary. Lol.

I have not got CJ weighed for 2 weeks now and because he has had a growth spurt I am wondering what he is now.

Zfbaby are you as irritated at your BTP as me right now?


----------



## babyface15

Pebbie that's a great sign that things will get better. Glad to hear your trip is going well.

Here's a pic of Calla I took today when she found her thumb to suck. My camera isn't here so I'll have to add some more later :)

[URL=https://s1308.photobucket.com/user/susk9/media/Graphic1_zpsde46d31d.jpg.html][IMG]https://i1308.photobucket.com/albums/s601/susk9/Graphic1_zpsde46d31d.jpg[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## babyface15

I have no idea why my pics are always so large lol


----------



## pebbie1

Awwwe that's so cute babyface! ateast your pics are the right way up lol.
Markus is trying to find his thumb but can't get any further than sticking his thumb and half his fist in his mouth hahahaha!
It's so warm here! It's going to be 37 degrees tomorrow. Roasting!!!


----------



## babyface15

haha that's usually what calla does as well
omg 37?? :S is there including humidity? are you still in Holland or UK?


----------



## pebbie1

I'm still in Holland and sweating my tits off!! I've spent all day in the pool and it still is 32 degrees now. We're going to have thunder storms later so it's really humid now!
1 more sleep till hubby gets back and I'm excited which is a good sign. He sounds happier and more relaxed on the phone so I think the week apart has done us good :)


----------



## babyface15

oh my, what hot sticky weather! I don't envy that.
Although it would be so nice to be on a vacation.

I think it is so great that you guys spent a bit of time apart. Distance makes the heart grow fond they say :) 

I think I could use a few days away from my husband too. He has gone fishing every day this week after work and for a day long trip on Saturday past. I'm so frustrated with him because I just want him to want to be here. But he's going through a difficult time right now and is trying his best to get through it so it's conflicting for me. I got so angry with him tonight but now I feel bad that I'm making the situation worse and not being supportive. Bleh! It's just so much harder to deal with life with a little baby and no sleep. Sorry for the rant but I am feeling like poop!
<3


----------



## pebbie1

I'm sorry to hear that hun x. It is a lot harder when having a baby. I know it's difficult when your hubby is going through a rough time. Mine was/is going through a rough time at work. But at the end of the day, being a mummy of a newborn is pretty hard too and you need to do it together. A lot of men don't get it, hence why I think all mummies should spent a few days on her own, relaxing whilst hubby looks after the kid(s) and has to do what mummy does all day. I think it'll make them realise how hard it is which will make them help more.
My hubby was around during the week etc but he still didn't do anything and it made me resent him for it and that wasn't nice. 
Your hubby will need to understand you need him around as its a tough job, especially at the start. And I know you feel bad for being angry with him about it, but lets be honest, will you get the time to go away every night and during the weekend when you have a rough time? Nope, because your a mummy and you never have time off and you'll just have to deal with it. That's what he needs to understand. He can have a rough time but he still needs to be there for you and Calla as no parent gets "time off". Big :hugs: xxx


----------



## babyface15

thanks love I don't know what I'd do without you ladies during this journey :hugs: none of my friends have kids and its hard for them to relate to my struggles now.

You are so right and that's part of the reason why I'm so frustrated with him. I came down this morning and not a dish was touched, he said he'd do the dishes if he went fishing. I got frustrated and he just went upstairs and lay in bed. So I went in and said 'I don't get a break when things are tough, what would happen if I decided to just lay in bed because we had a fight??' he said he would have to watch her so I said sure go for it and am now in the room with the door closed. It is killllling me because I actually want to be with her and he's such a grump right now. But I'm going to get a shower and wait it out for a few mins and see :'(

I don't know if im being petty but something has to change


----------



## pebbie1

Babyface, I hope you're ok darling. Massive :hugs: to you xxxx

Tomorrow is my last day in holland. Back home on Monday :(


----------



## babyface15

thanks pebbie, he did a good job of watching her while I took the longest shower of my life. it's always so up and down lately.

oh how sad, it must be heed for the vacation to be coming to an end. at least you will get away from that hot weather. will your parents come.visit you again soon?


----------



## OmiOmen

Cute photo babyface. 

Sorry you DH is not helping. My DH is useless too. For example on his last day off we woke up and I asked him to change CJ's nappy and he got grumpy and complained that ever time he lays down I ask him to do stuff. :saywhat: Not only is that 100% untrue but he almost never does anything for CJ and that night I got almost no sleep at all. I have to wait until he is asleep to shower and get DS1 a bath just so I know DH will cope with watching him. It drives me insane. :growlmad: Then he wonders why CJ gets upset when he does hold him when of course from CJ's perspective he hardly knows DH.


----------



## charbaby

Entered marlee into a baby competition on facebook she is 5 votes away from being in the top 50 so was wondering if any of you ladies on facebook could vote for her please? x

Link deleted by moderator


----------



## pebbie1

Char, I voted for her x

Babyface, it's awful to say goodbye. Just said goodbye to my sister and it was horrible. I don't want to go!! Hubby quickly has gone back to his old habits again, so I'm back to being annoyed again :(
My parents are divorced and my mum, sister and her boyfriend and their daughter are coming over in October. Can't wait already and I haven't even left the place yet...


----------



## OmiOmen

Done Char. :thumbup:


----------



## charbaby

Thanks ladies. Marlees now in the top 20 out of more than ten thousand entry's :) x


----------



## Zfbaby

Hi all! 
Quick update. Louis had another session of oateopathy last Wednesday and since then has slept through every night! First night he slept 6-6 then 9-7 then 6-5:30 then last night he was crying feom it being so hot so it was a bit later. He slept from 10 and is still asleep now. Think he's catching up in weeks of missed sleep. He's also having 3-4 naps in the day ranging from 30mins to 2hrs. 
Now when he's awake he's happy and smiling and playing with toys and wakes from most sleeps smiling. Last nights hysterical screaming was the first since last Wednesday and soon stopped once he'd cooled down and had more to eat. 
Lou is having a growth spurt as he's eating tonnes and sometimes with just 2 hours between feeds. His last feed last night was 11oz!!!! He'd had 7oz 2 hrs before that too. 

As for the pnd, I stopped taking the tablets because they just made Mw sick which was actually making things harder. We tried a few different ones and they all had the same effect. Tbh honest since Lou had his tt diagnosed and has been making improvements things have been getting much better. 
Currently in York with family and it's been amazing. We've been able to go out an have meals without them going cold and my nieces have been able to play with him because he's not crying all the time. 

Had him weighed at 11wks. He is now 14lb 6oz! He's out grown his Moses and is now in a cot full time. He loves it. 

Omi- yeah I've had trouble sorting some of my btp. My bgs are still my faves and work really well. I've had one success with a fuzzibunz but as we are away I haven't tried the others. Still need to work on my rumparooz.


----------



## OmiOmen

I am glad that things have improved. It sounds like he is sleeping very well!

I can use my rumparooz, the close parent pop-in, and 1 of my BG 0.4 but that seems to be because they are a Velcro close not snaps. I can't get the snaps ones to have a good fit which is annoying since most of my BTP nappies have them.


----------



## charbaby

Had Marlee weighed last friday she was 13lb 12 onz getting close to that stone mark! Cant believe she is nearly 3 months old! ! How Time flys x


----------



## OmiOmen

The time has gone quickly.

CJ was over a stone a couple of weeks ago but we have the check up tomorrow, because they don't do it at 6 weeks here, so hopefully they will weigh him then. I'm interested to know what he weighs now.


----------



## Zfbaby

I agree. My bgs are all Velcro bar one. My fuzzibunz are snaps. Wish they did Velcro. My rumparooz are Velcro but I think I've been trapping his leg rolls in the nappy. I'll try again when I get home.


----------



## Zfbaby

Anyone got any reccomendations for teething toys? Louis has been chewing in his hands like mad over the last weeks or two. Hv said he's probably just found them an wants to play but sil looked and found a small teeny tiny tooth coming through. He's not unhappy with it just chewing lots and drooling. X


----------



## OmiOmen

CJ can't seem to get the hang of teething toys yet. But the ones filled with water that you put in the fridge worked well with JJ.


----------



## babyface15

I'm sorry your men are causing you trouble again pebbie and omi :(

chat I put in a vote for little Marlee as well.

omg zfbaby, did you ever think you'd new saying Louis was sttn?! this soon! you must feel like a whole new person :)
im glad your pnd symptoms are getting better too!
as for teething, I have calla a Sophie the giraffe, she kinda chews on it, but she's not teething yet so I'm not sure how it will be!


----------



## Zfbaby

Thanks baby, my sil said the giraffe too. I'll have a look when we go out tomorrow. 
Yes I feel so much more refreshed than I did before.it's easier to cope when he does melt down as its bit as often and usually over pretty quickly. Most of the improvements have been since we've been at my sil house so u hope it continues when we get home.


----------



## pebbie1

Awe zfbaby, I'm so glad you finally get to enjoy being a mummy! Well done for sticking through it :)
Marielle really liked Sophie too. You get them at Mothercare x


----------



## babyface15

That is such great news ZFbaby I am really so happy for you. You really went through a lot in those first two months so it's so nice to hear that things are finally getting better <3

Calla has her shots tomorrow :( Has anyone had theirs yet? What should I expect.
It's probably going to break my heart if she cries!!!


----------



## charbaby

https://babyvote.co.uk/girls/marlee-green


----------



## charbaby

babyface Marlee has had 2 lots now she was very grizzly on her first ones but she had her 2nd lot the other day and was just like normal x


----------



## OmiOmen

CJ had his shots today after the 8 week baby check. He cried for less than a minute and hasn't even seemed extra drowsy or less hungry since. We have to go back in three months to have his testicles checked again though.


----------



## passion4shoes

Zf that is amazing about Louis. Did they cut his tt?

Congrats char on the competition. I would love to put Matilda in one of those.

A good teething toy for this age group is called the gummy glove. 

https://www.gummeeglove.co.uk/

Hope you are all well. I am rushing about like a blue arsed fly. Just want a day to chill and catch up. Xx


----------



## pebbie1

Passion, those gloves look great!

I've started a diet yesterday and lost 5lbs already in 24 hours!!! Brilliant :)

Markus also slept through the night last night. Amazing as it took Marielle 8.5 months to do that for the first time :)


----------



## pebbie1

Markus is growing way too quick! He sat in the bumbo today and loved it! He keeps his head still and sits there laughing!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 36.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## CLH_X3

He looks so grown up pebble


----------



## babyface15

oh wow pebbie he's doing so well :) I can't believe he sttn, are you still bfing?? what a dream. callas been up more frequently lately, i'm so drained

omni what is wrong with your boys testicles? hope all is well x

my appt, with the public health nurse went well. calla cried when she jabbed her, but is doing well now. She told me I need to work on her neck control though. what do you ladies do for this? I need to do more tummy time, but she cries her eyes out :(


----------



## pebbie1

Marielle HATED tummy time and so does Markus. I just used to sit up Marielle on my lap and hold her around the waist so she had to control her head. Worked very well and she sat very early on. I'm doing the same with Markus. He'll now have 10 minutes in the Bumbo every day x

Today is my appointment in hospital to discuss being sterilised. I'm slightly panicking now as my sister never managed to have a second child due to matured eggs and I've always felt I should try to help her. I'm sure she said egg donation is forbidden in holland though. I need to check with her now!!!
X


----------



## OmiOmen

Markus is such a strong and aware baby!

CJ has testicles which will probably go down by themselves but we have to get them checked in 3 months and keep an eye out for any lumps around them in case of a hernia. I think at the 8 week check the GP made a comment that JJ's were larger but didn't seem worried. 

CJ doesn't like tummy time either but almost always wants holding upright and he moves his neck around then. 

Wow, that is so nice of you to consider egg donation for your sister.


----------



## Zfbaby

Hi all, 

Omi, what sort of solution do you use with your cloth wipes? We've now finished our mammoth stock of disposable wipes and we need to move on to cloth. 

Babyface- do you use a boppy for tummy time? Lou hated it too at first but I started using the cushion and now he's fine on his tummy. 

Pebbie! I really want a bumbo but wasn't sure what age they could be used from. Think I'll order one now and see hiw it works out.


----------



## OmiOmen

We just use water inn a spray bottle. Once a day we use CJ's cream after we fully wash him down.

Cj keeps trying to roll over although only gets on his side. It always seems to be in a bid to escape a nappy change. :haha:


----------



## babyface15

No I haven't used a pillow for tummy time, maybe that would make her more settled. ;I'm also trying to give her more time sitting on my lap unaided like you Pebbie. Sweet little thing has a head in the 90th percentile so she needs to have an extra strong neck lol
I also have a bumbo, I think it's time to break that out :)

I hope everything is OK with CJ, Omi

Calla spit up 10 times last night after her feed!! Big globs of it that would hit the floor. I was almost having a heart attack, but she seemed happy as a lark and smiling through the whole thing :S


----------



## Zfbaby

babyface15 said:


> No I haven't used a pillow for tummy time, maybe that would make her more settled. ;I'm also trying to give her more time sitting on my lap unaided like you Pebbie. Sweet little thing has a head in the 90th percentile so she needs to have an extra strong neck lol
> I also have a bumbo, I think it's time to break that out :)
> 
> I hope everything is OK with CJ, Omi
> 
> Calla spit up 10 times last night after her feed!! Big globs of it that would hit the floor. I was almost having a heart attack, but she seemed happy as a lark and smiling through the whole thing :S

Louis is the same he giggles and has huge grins after spitting up.


----------



## pebbie1

What are they like, sat there spitting and smiling hahahahaha.
We are weaning Marielle of her dummy tonight. Dear oh dear


----------



## pebbie1

So the weaning didn't go too bad. We told her the dummy fairy was collecting dummies to give to babies and she'd leave presents. Marielle cried for an hour before bed and woke in the middle of the night and was awake 2 hours but not crying. She's still asleep now so I'm waiting for her to wake up to find her presents :)
Markus really doesn't like dummies so fortunately this is the only time we have to get a child off her dummies :)


----------



## babyface15

oh Pebbie I'm glad it went reasonably well. you must be so exhausted. that's a great idea though, because I'm sure we'll have to wean Calla eventually, she always has a dummy. let us know how it goes once she gets her presents :)


----------



## OmiOmen

Glad it went well.


----------



## pebbie1

Ugh I'm so tired!! Marielle keeps waking up dead early (3.30, 5.30 etc). Markus sleeps loads longer than she does. Thought it was the baby who'd get you sleep deprived, not the toddler!!


----------



## babyface15

aww poor you pebbie, it's not fair!! what time do you get to bed at night? I'm so tired lately too, I don't know how I'll catch up on it. I'm finding it harder and harder to nap 'on demand'

yesterday I went to sit down in the chair and was off and came down on the edge and slipped off while holding her :cry: she never bumped her head or anything but I was worried she got a shake. She cried at first but seemed normal otherwise. I called the health line and they said everything seemed fine with her behavior and asked me a bunch of qs about her physically and concluded she just got a scare. me too!!! :(

on that note, I'm so bothered by another thread. A womans baby fell off the bed onto hardwood, didn't cry and now has a big lump on it's head. She won't take him to emerg because she doesn't want to argue with her husband. The nurse I spoke to on the health line told me that crying immediately was a great sign and not crying can be a sign of neurological damage. I don't even know this baby but I'm worried sick about it. I don't understand not taking your baby to be checked?! she said her baby is very sleepy now too :(


----------



## OmiOmen

CJ slept for five and a half hours last night and he normally goes three to four. But I didn't get much sleep because my toddler also kept me up, all because he has officially reach the age when a cold becomes man flu.

Aww, poor baby.


----------



## babyface15

good for him!! hopefully it will be the start of many good stretches to come :)
sorry about your boys cold... but lol on the man flu!


----------



## OmiOmen

He is a pretty good sleeper really. The other night he woke up to giggle for five minutes though. :haha: I can't get over how relaxed and happy he is compared to what DS1 was like. 

It really is full blown man flu. Until now if he got a clod he got on with things but now he is seems to think he is really ill. DH insist they haven't 'just' got a cold but i have the same thing! :dohh:

I can't remember when DS1 started trying to roll over but is it normal for them to just want to try and get over on one side? I know they should be able to move their heads to both sides and he can do that fine but when he tries to roll over it is only to the right.


----------



## pebbie1

Babyface, when I was pregnant I went to bed the latest 9pm. Now it's later, between 10 and 11pm. I stayed up a bit later though as I wanted to watch a space station fly past! Hahahaha that was at 11pm.

Omi, maybe that side is more comfortable? No idea really. I can't remember what Marielle did :(


----------



## babyface15

haha nice! what could you see? I'm still up and it's quarter to eleven. better get to sleep haha

it seems that woman deleted the thread :S I really hope her lo is ok! 

I'm not sure about rolling omi, my girl isn't there yet, i don't think. I think she is a little delayed because of her lack of tummy time. I'm trying to increase it more and more. her neck control already seems to be improving.


----------



## babyface15

ah I'm screwed. Calla woke up bawling only hours after feeding I believe because her dummy fell out. tried to get her to sleep without it and she fought and fought. I put it in her mouth and instant sleep :S


----------



## OmiOmen

I hope her LO is too. 

My two were both in bed and asleep by 6:30pm last night! It's the cold that did it for JJ and I have no idea why CJ went to sleep early.

I can't remember what JJ did. He was rolling and commando crawling by 3 months but I am positive CJ won't be doing that. He can't roll yet so much as just attempting it. DH keeps worrying he is behind because he isn't doing everything at the exact same time as JJ did. :dohh:


----------



## Zfbaby

Lou is only just starting to roll. It's only to his side then he gets stuck like a turtle until I move him back. Not sure if that's normal for this stage or wether he should move over all together? 
Lou just woke up once last night but didn't go down until 9pm- would live it if he would go down earlier but whence he has been down at 6 he wakes up loads. Think he just likes being with us. Trying really hard to concentrate on naps today because I think our problem is he gets over tired. Any tips on keeping Los asleep? I only get 30mins out of him if I'm lucky x


----------



## OmiOmen

That is what CJ does, rolls to his side right and then gets stuck. He is pretty good at digging feet to the floor and pushing his bum up and out of nappies though.

I'm not sure about nap's. We always just let CJ have as much or as little as he wants.


----------



## babyface15

ooh zf I have tips as I just went through this last week with Calla! I figured out her fussiness was due to overtiredness and she was only taking cat naps as well

the first day I lay in bed with her almost all day. I'd have her in my armpit kind of and every time she began to wake I'd shake and rock a bit. she had four hours that day :D

now I know I have to get her down for a nap as soooon as she starts yawning. she's not as good at sleeping through noise anymore so I have top keep things relatively quiet during naps. I also recorded her sleep and feeding habits for a few days to see where we stood. at first she was getting about 4 hours too little sleep due to short naps and a late bedtime :O

I have a website that helped me to I'll try to find the link for you


----------



## babyface15

https://www.mybabysleepguide.com/2009/02/waking-early-from-naps.html?m=1

https://www.troublesometots.com/baby-sleep-what-is-normal/

I was really surprised to see in the second link how little time there should be between naps.


----------



## pebbie1

Hahahaha babyface, it was like a crazy bright star and it moves quite fast. Funny to see. Tonight is the peak of a meteor shower. I really want to see it but its been raining all day so it'll probably be too cloudy!
I like the links regarding the naps. Markus is struggling to sleep upstairs in his cot during the day. He sleeps in the bouncy chair but I want him to sleep upstairs. Keep trying I guess! X


----------



## pebbie1

My 2 babies today! &#10084;
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 34 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Zfbaby

First pp period started yesterday, it's horrendous is it meant to be so heavy and painful? 

Despite focusing in naps we had a horrid night. He wouldn't go down until 10 then woke at 12,2,3,4&6!!!! 
Shattered does not cover it. Guessing his days of sttn are totally over. :( :cry:


----------



## OmiOmen

Cute photo, it looks like they get along well.

My first PP period with JJ was really bad. It came about a fortnight before his first birthday and for at least two weeks before I felt so odd I was sure I was pregnant again and then a really nasty period started. I'm really dreading it this time.

Sorry you has a bad nights sleep. If he was STTN before it might just be a blip last night. :flower:


----------



## pebbie1

Zfbaby, there is a growth spurt at 13 weeks and they can really mess up a babies sleep, so it really sounds like Louis is going through it. It'll all go back to normal again, hopefully very soon xxx

Markus seems to be doing 8 hours straight now. He did 9-5 yesterday and 8-4 last night. He then has a quick feed though and then sleeps till around 8. Such bliss as Marielle kept waking up 2-3 times a night until she was 8.5 months old. He's nearly 3 months now and in 3-6 months clothes that fit exactly now! He's so tall I don't even know yet what size clothes to buy for winter. He had clothes that he never even wore as they were to small already! Such a tall boy :)


----------



## Zfbaby

I've been having really bad stabbing pains for about 2 weeks before this period I was starting to worry I had another infection. Do they tend to last longer than normal periods? Not sure ino could cope with it I'd it was to last as long as pp bleeding. 

I really hope it's just a blip pebbie but it's effecting his feeding and that in turn effects his sleep! Vicious circle.


----------



## CLH_X3

I'm currently on my first pp since having Aston as its just like a normal period ? No pain, been 7 days so far so lasting abit longer but not even that heavy, iv now started the pill aswel :)

I'm also now now 6.5lbs below my pre preg weight! Woo!


----------



## babyface15

shudder!! periods...omg I am so not ready for that.
I hope i'm one of those who's period doesn't come back for a year or so. I always had very bad periods

pebbie i'm so jealous of your baby boy sleeping so much! Calla always wakes every 4-4.5 hours at night ... i'm sooo sleepy!

i'm here at the drs today because i've been having dizzy spells. The public health nurse wanted to send me to emerg yesterday but the waits were too long for me to stay. I think its just that I need to eat and drink more than I am though!


----------



## OmiOmen

Hope the dizzy spells turn out to be nothing. :flower:

I hope mine stay away for a year again too. I think I'm going to be too scared to ever use tampax again. :nope: I wish they had needed to give me a hysterectomy rather than try and save it.

CJ wakes every 3-4 hours but considering JJ hardly slept on a night I'm ok with what CJ is doing.


----------



## pebbie1

Hello ladies! Anyone else's baby going through a growth spurt? Zfbaby is Louis doing better? Markus has been waking between every 2-4 hours for the last 2 nights and he has a feed during the day and half an hour later he's sucking his hand again and getting hungry again, so during the day he feeds loads too. Anyone else? It's pretty tiring but fortunately only a phase! (That's what I keep saying to myself lol).


----------



## babyface15

ohh omi hugs!!! I hope you can begin to feel less traumatized with time

the dizziness turned out to be low blood pressure. everything was fine in my blood work. I need to be drinking more and eating more (knew it!). 
so i'm doing a bit better now

we're getting ready now for a big party at the house after Callas baptism on Sunday :S i'm so pooped

oh my, i'm not sure when the growth spurts are but it sure sounds like it! callas been fussy and feeding more the past few days but the wonder week app says she is in one so hoping that passes soon. although the next one is supposed to last 5 weeks :'( lol


----------



## OmiOmen

Glad the dizzy spells will be easy to fix. I had a few dizzy days from not eating enough, we now have some quick food like microwavable innocent pots for the nights DH is working. 

The other night CJ woke up every 2 hours for a feed but I'm not sure if it is a growth spurt or because he slept most of the day and was catching up. I haven't really noticed any obvious growth spurts with him, it just seems like he is constantly rapidly growing.


----------



## babyface15

Thanks hun! yes my husband went out and bought all kinds of snacky type foods after that. I still could be eating a bit more though. I was eating more when pregnant

oh yawn ladies! calla is predictably every 3.5-4.5 hours still. although last night she was up for several hours with gas pains. this girl is a stellar burper in the day but will not burp at night?!


----------



## OmiOmen

For me it's the BF'ing viscous cycle. You need to eat a bit more and healthy when BF'ing but the fact your constantly feeding stops you from eating or drinking as much as you'd like. Three nights out of six when DH is at work our toddler is getting pretty rushed meals too.

Do you use infacol or anything like that? I didn't use it at every feed but once before his night feed seemed to help his gas all night. Although CJ's reflux seems to be improving now, which is great because it also means the nappy wraps are not making him uncomfortable so we are using them full time now.


----------



## pebbie1

Markus is defo going through the 3 month growth spurt pretty bad :( During the day he wants to eat about every hour and during the night every 2 hours. He's also pretty grumpy and so fussy when he's on the boob, but apparently it's all normal. Cheeky monkey. Hope it passes soon as after 4 nights of very bad sleep I'm broken and so tired!
X


----------



## babyface15

yes omi its exactly like that. between feeds, naps and holding & snuggling sometimes eating and drinking gets pushed aside :S

I haven't used the drops but i.think that's a great idea and I'll pick some up and try it out.

omg pebbie you must be so tired :hugs: & having another to watch over too. You girls are stronger than me. 

Callas baptism and party is tomorrow. 50 guests at the house... what was I thinking? haha!! i'm freaking exhausted but it should be a nice time


----------



## OmiOmen

Hope you get some better sleep soon too.

Good luck with the baptism Babyface.

I have a outpatient appointment at the hospital tomorrow with the urology department and am presuming I'll get discharged.


----------



## Zfbaby

Babyface, Louis is th same with gas pain at night I think they are just too tired to help it out. We found a great method for helping the gas out. Pop them on you knee with their back against your tummy and rotate. As they move in circles with you it moves the gut round and gently helps the bubbles out. It works everytime with Lou. Small warning, it can sometimes come with a prize so you might want to drape a muslin over your knees. Hope it helps.


----------



## babyface15

yes zfbaby she usually falls asleep and just won't burp (then of course wakes when I lay her down lol) 
thank you for the tip!! but what do I rotate? i'm having a hard time picturing :)

omi, how did the appt go?

the baptism and party went great!! Calla slept through the entire ceremony :) unfortunately, I bought exactly two times too much food though. But this was my first time hosting a big party so I gutted i'm learning. Too bad you ladies don't live close I'd have you over for bbq, salads, cakes, etc! haha


----------



## pebbie1

Good luck with the appointment today! Hope you get discharged.

Zfbaby, I tried this method for burping with Markus as he sometimes gets bad gas pains around 5pm and he burped and burped and burped. Brilliant and thanks for the tip!
Babyface, just sit Calla on your lap with her back against your tummy. You then start to move in circles with your upper body so Calla will do the same with her upper body. And that should do the trick


----------



## OmiOmen

Thanks, the appointment went well. I didn't get discharged but I don't have to go back for another 6 months now. I was told to rest again but I feel lazy enough as it is. 

Glad the baptism went well babyface.


----------



## Zfbaby

Glad it helped pebbie, it's my favourite one to do as its sure to squeeze it all out. :) 
Sounds like you had a lovely day babyface and I wish you lived close by if there was BBQ about yummy!


----------



## Zfbaby

Hey all! Anyone's baby making whining/moaning noises? He seems to do it when tired (??) but this is totally new sound he's started making over the past few days. Sounds like babbling but slower and lower and more of it if that makes sense.


----------



## babyface15

thanks girls it was a great day! I tried the burping method on calla last night but she still wouldn't burp. she didn't seem to be bothered by gas pains though so maybe she just didn't have a burp!
how long do you guys usually try it for? I usually give up after a min two, maybe I need to go longer.

zfbaby I find callas been adding on to the sounds she can make lately too :) she's really interested in her hands these days as well


----------



## OmiOmen

It depends but his reflux is better than it was and normally he does one massive burp within a few seconds of holding him up to my shoulder and rubbing his back and that seems to be it. When his reflux was worse I had to hold him like that pretty much most of the time. 

CJ is going into 6-9 month clothes now and is about to outgrow his carry-cot for the pushchair. He threw up in it again earlier so we took him out in the pushchair attachment for the first time when we nipped to the shops and it went fine. He seemed to like seeing more. We had it parent facing and tilted back so it was comfortable still though.


----------



## pebbie1

Wow Omi, is it length wise he's outgrowing them? Markus is in 3-6 months clothes and they're starting to stretch now too :) Can't believe it as Marielle always was in smaller clothes! 

I'm going out with a friend tonight for coffees. First time I'm going out at night without kids since Markus was born, so I'm pretty excited! lol


----------



## pebbie1

Ps babyface, it sometimes takes a bit longer for Markus to burp. If the rubbing, twisting or patting on the back doesn't work, he just sits on my lap and eventually he'll burp hahahaha


----------



## OmiOmen

Yeah, it's length he has gone out of 3-6 and into 6-9 although 6-9 are still a bit long just a better fit than 3-6. But they are so baggy on him and between that and his chubby cheeks people seem to think he is bigger than he is. He seems massive compared to what JJ was the first few months.

Hope you have a nice time out.


----------



## pebbie1

Tall boy! How long was he at birth?


----------



## OmiOmen

They didn't measure him until 6 weeks. He has a long body and short legs though so his legs don't fit well in the next size up and he can wear footless trousers better.


----------



## Zfbaby

Wow we've all got pretty big babies haven't we. Lou is in 3-6mnths. He seems really broad and is quite long too. He was over 15lb at last weeks weigh in! 
Not really notice him playing with his hands loads but he chews on them all the time. He loves lights and I've had to start turning the tv off because he's hooked and doesn't pay attention when feeding if it's on. Shame as that was my only non baby entertainment, oh well


----------



## babyface15

callas in 3-6 months too and even wearing a few 6 month, although they are a little big. Last week she was 14.5 lbs. I'm hoping to get her weighed again tomorrow.

I can't believe they didn't measure him at birth, but perhaps it was because they were distracted with what was going on.
he is a big one too though :)

how was the night out with friends?

I have to go into the university tomorrow to do some work and need to bring calla. Fingers crossed she sleeps through it all!!!

zfbaby I watch a lot TV with closed captioning on these days haha. Calla's been trying to shove her hands in her mouth lately since she's discovered them. She sticks them in so far sometimes she gags hehe..sometimes she even tries to slip in a finger while nursing. The hands can't be left out. hahaha


----------



## pebbie1

How tall was he at 6 weeks Omi?

Anyone's baby getting interested in food? Markus goes mad when were eating and follows the spoon or fork and is kicking his little legs around.
Marielle was the same and I started her solids at 4 months and she loved it. Think ill do the same with Markus and get him to taste some stuff next month. In the uk they say wait till 6 months, but in holland they say start between 4-6 months. What do they say in Canada babyface?
Markus is having his second lot of jabs this afternoon. Boooooo hate the jabs :(


----------



## OmiOmen

At the delivery once they knew he was fine they tried distracting me with weight guesses and stuff but the HV said it's normal not to measure their length and head until 6 weeks. I always thought they did it at birth too. At 6 weeks he measured 60cm and weighed 14lbs 4oz. His hight and weight are in proportion though because both sit at around the 98th percentile. JJ started off on the 25th line and after a few months went up and stayed around the 99th for hight and 95th for weight so it's not a surprise that without having pre-eclampsia symptoms for months this time he turned out big right away.

CJ started looking and smelling at food at 3 weeks. :haha: When the time comes I think he will be easy to wean.

Hope the jabs go well for Markus and Calla is content while you are at university tomorrow.


----------



## CLH_X3

Aston was 53cm at birth, 61cm at 6 week check up and last week he was 64cm! Seems strange as faith is only on the 21st percentile for height yet he's 98th! Lol


----------



## babyface15

I would think they should measure at birth, that way they have a reference point for growth!

thanks my meeting got canceled again, so hopefully it will work out tomorrow

pebbie, it's 6 months in Canada. I actually heard a nurse at the bfing clinic tell a mom to a 5 & a half month old that was showing interest in food that she'd have to wait another few weeks to give solids. I thought that was so ridiculous, they all don't need to start exactly on their 6 mo birthday


----------



## pebbie1

Markus was 57.5 at birth and 64 at 6 week check. Tall boy! Hahahahahaha. He's in the 99.9 percentile. Marielle is in the early 90's percentile. She's tall too, but was 52cm at birth, so just average.
Babyface, it's strange isn't it. Markus will not have full on food at 4 months either. Marielle had tiny bits of porridge and some mashed fruit. But it was more her getting used to the textures and she loved it. She'd go mad when you sat down with food until she had some hahaha.


----------



## OmiOmen

In comparison CJ's short then. Lol. He seems to be sleeping almost non stop the past 2 days.


----------



## Zfbaby

What are people's plans for weaning? Obviously I've never done it before so I have no idea how to go about it. One hv told me to just give him some lumps of carrot and apple and see why he does with it!!! That idea scares the hell out of me.


----------



## OmiOmen

We did TLW last time as there was no way BLW would have worked with him. Not sure this time, we'll go with the flow when the time comes but we will probably do TLW again. 

It looks like CJ is teething and his reflux is worse again. :-(


----------



## pebbie1

We'll start with some porridge and then start with mashed veg and fruit. Marielle never did the baby led weaning. We mashed everything up and then made it more and more lumpy so she could get used to that. I wasn't happy with giving her lumpy stuff before she had a decent set if teeth and was very happy with doing it that way and I'll be doing the same now.


----------



## pebbie1

Omi, CJ is definitely long too! Marielle wasn't 60cm for ages and thrn had a geowth spurt later. Tall boys :)


----------



## babyface15

I'm not sure how long calla is, but I know she's tall. she's filled out her 6 month clothes heh. zfbaby, I'm with you. Giving little lumps of food freaks me out. I'd say I'll be a masher, or just very nervous haha

I'm at my in laws for the weekend! I didn't realize how much I'd hate breaking routine. Maybe it will be good for Calla though. I just got her to sleep though so we'll see how the night goes...


----------



## pebbie1

Zfbaby, giving a carrot stick to Louis is so he can explore it. He won't actually eat it at the start until he has proper teeth bottom and top. He'll just suck on it and discover that when he has food in his hand he can control those hands and feed himself. For actual eating I mashed everything up or chucked it in the blender until Marielle had a lot of teeth that enabled her to chew well.


----------



## passion4shoes

Hi everyone.

Sorry I haven't been on in a while.

Glad to hear everything is going well with you and little ones. I think it is time for some photos!

So is that a combination of blw and the other one? Matilda is watching us eat but no where near ready for food yet. She is still on 4-5oz every 2-3 hours. I will prob go with mush and gradually add lumps later too. Si did let her suck on his finger after he had eaten wot sits (there were no crumbs on his finger though) She looked puzzled lol.


----------



## passion4shoes

Just quickly - jumoeroo is £50 on amazon at the mo.


----------



## Zfbaby

Gosh it seems so quiet on here these days. How is everyone doing? 
Lou is getting bigger and bigger, now 16lbs on the dot! He's still not napping during the day so I'm run ragged all day but he's out like a light from 6:30-7 and is now sleeping though 5 nights a week minimum!!! Yay 
He had his tongue tie cut for a second time and it's grown back again :( but he seems to be doing ok and is so happy and settled were not sure if we are goin to take things further at the minute plus, although he doesnt feed perfectly he's on a schedule and drinks 6-7oz per feed. We are getting ready to move onto a 4hr schedule starting Monday and he's eating every 31/2 hrs at the minute. 
Hope everyone is doing well. Let's see some updates! x


----------



## OmiOmen

Sorry the tongue tie grew back but I'm glad things ae going well still.

CJ sleeps 7-8 hours on a night and then wakes up (or sometimes I have to wake him up after he poops) for a nappy change and feed and then he is back to sleep for a couple of hours. He slept for 9 hours last night which is the longest stint so far. He is struggling with teething and reflux a bit again. We are getting him weighed on Monday, would have done it sooner but the last one was a back holiday, the one before I was at the hospital and the one before that was the check up for him. I have a birth trauma workshop today so I am hoping DH copes well on his own for the first time.


----------



## pebbie1

Hello ladies!
Markus is growing very quick and seems so grown up already :) 
He also doesn't sleep well during the day and hates his cot. So the only way to get him to sleep is rocking him in the pram! At night he has no problem with sleeping in his cot. Cheeky monkey
He's also chewing his fists like mad and dribbling loads!! So I think his teeth are starting to move as well.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## babyface15

ladies, I haven't been on because my little sister died in a tragedy :'( it's been so hard and there's no break with the baby. although I find her to be a great comfort right now. I don't know what I'd do without her


----------



## pebbie1

Big big big :hugs: babyface :(


----------



## OmiOmen

:hugs: So sorry to hear that babyface.


----------



## Zfbaby

I'm so sorry babyface! X


----------



## passion4shoes

Oh baby that is so awful. I have a little sister too. You must be devastated and heartbroken. Lots of hugs to you and your family. I hope you aren't feeling alone xxx

I am so sorry for you. Xxxx


----------



## charbaby

So sorry for your loss babyface! xxxx
Hope your all doing well, I haven't been on for such a long time! 
Marlee is 4 months old on Monday i can't believe it :/
Shes growing so much, shes filling out her 3-6 month clothes already and weighing 16lb 4 onz! Shes on four 9onz bottles a day still a great sleeper going 7.30 till 7am. shes starting to sit on her own, can roll over and is just so funny in her self :).

Heres a few random pics :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







m1.jpg
File size: 39.2 KB
Views: 5









m2.jpg
File size: 35.4 KB
Views: 7









m3.jpg
File size: 28.3 KB
Views: 5









m4.jpg
File size: 31.7 KB
Views: 4









m5.jpg
File size: 30.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## babyface15

thanks girls


----------



## OmiOmen

That is awful. It must have been extra hard finding her like that. :hugs:


----------



## passion4shoes

I am so so sorry baby. That is such a vicious way to lose someone. Take one day at a time. I am sure that some days you will be fine when your husband is at work and others you will be a wreck. Do you have access to bereavement counselling?


----------



## babyface15

Sorry ladies, I haven't been in the mood to be online :( I'm doing ok though. I did see two counselors. One had no formal training but works as a holistic healer. She was actually a great help! The other was arranged through my husbands work, she's a grief and trauma counselor, but I found I felt worse after seeing her, so I'm going to stick with the first lady. I can't say it enough though, but I'm so thankful that I have Calla right now. She's my reason to stay strong. I don't want her to be affected in any way by this. but thankfully she hasn't been. She's moving along great with her development. I was worried about my milk due to the shock but I haven't seen a dip in supply, she actually gained 10 Oz that week lol
but yes, I'm hanging in there & taking things one day at a time <3


----------



## OmiOmen

I'm glad you have found some good support. :flower:


----------



## passion4shoes

Big hugs baby xxxxx


----------



## pebbie1

Big :hugs: Babyface. Thinking of you xxxx

Char, Marlee is so cute! Look at her sitting up. Clever little girl. How long can she sit for? Markus can only manage about 5 seconds lol.
So we've been on a holiday to France and it was great. But Markus is going through the 4 month sleep regression and has been waking every 1-2 hours for the last 2 weeks. I'm exhausted and have a constant tired nerve twitch under my eye lol! I hope it goes soon though and things go back to normal.... He is also growing like mad and is in 6-9 months clothes now! I wanted to put an outfit on him yesterday that he's never worn and......it didn't fit anymore :(
Here's a pic of him during the holiday
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 50.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## pebbie1

Ps omi, your profile pic of CJ is so cute! X


----------



## OmiOmen

You have gone on more holidays this year that I have in the past 10 years, lol. A while ago we booked a holiday for next year to Crete and it is a family suite with privet pool so I am looking forward to that and think the kids will like the small pool.

Marlee and Markus seem to be doing great and both looking so aware now. CJ has manage to roll from his stomach back onto his back and is close to rolling from his back to his belly but I don't think he is even close to sitting up yet. 

CJ is teething really badly now. I can feel a few have clearly cut through but I can't see a full tooth yet. After sleeping great the teething has really thrown him off and he is waking up loads on a night now and has done for 1-2 weeks now. I don't know how but I think I had forgotten just how bad teething is. :nope:


----------



## pebbie1

Hahahahaha we're lucky we were able to combine it with husbands work :) Crete is lovely! You'll have a fab time. My sister is getting married in Italy next year so we'll be going there.

I have no clue what Markus is going through. Don't know if it's teething, growth spurt, sleep regression or all of the above! He's has 1 good nap today but he's gone to bed at 8 tonight and I've been up 3 times already.....


----------



## OmiOmen

I went to Crete when I was younger and was looking for somewhere I had not gone before but the hotel looked so nice we decided to go there. I LOVE Italy, it's my favourite place to go on holiday.

I think CJ might be having a bit of a growth spurt as well as teething. It's not nice when so many things happen at once.


----------



## pebbie1

I've been once but never to Lake Garda where it'll be.
How does CJ do with sleeping with all of this going on? Markus did a bit better and slept at least 2 hours between waking up. Still shattered though :(


----------



## OmiOmen

I have only passed through Lake Garda. It is on my list of places to visit though. I'd like to go in a couple of years to take the kids to Gardaland.

He is sleeping much worse. :nope: He was sleeping for 9 hours straight on a night and then waking up for a nappy change and feed and then back to sleep for a couple of hours. now he wakes up every 1-2 hours. It is how much he is vomiting that is getting to me at the moment though.


----------



## Zfbaby

pebbie!!! omg he looks great and so tall!!!
bit of an update from us:
lou is also in 6-9mnth clothing as everything is so short on him. its madness how fast he is growing and how many boxes of clothes i have that dont fit already. He is currently in his 4th leap (only about a week left according to the ww app) his sleep has been rubbish recently with some nights waking every hour others waking just once or twice for a feed. Tonight he was totally overtired and it took forever to get him down. I expect itll be a crappy night tonight for us. he refuses to nap during the day still, some days im lucky if he has 30mins all day. im really struggling with that. I can get him to take slightly longer naps or more short ones but only if i spend the day in bed with him or lie down at every nap time which is not practical. He is super happy most of the time though which makes it easier and is laughing all the time. Hes been trying to sit up more and loves his bumbo and cries when we take him out. Hes not interested in rolling although hes gone from his side to his tummy a couple of times. 
he had to have his tongue tie cut for a third time and we are just waiting to see how that goes. if it heals over again we will be looking at surgery so fingers crossed for us please.


----------



## pebbie1

Oh my god Zfbaby, he's so cute!! That smile is soooooo cute and he clearly likes the Bumbo! Love it!
We got a swing for Markus today. He naps, but only if he's moving really. And I'm getting tired of rocking him in the pram or moving his bouncy seat. He loved it straight away. Tomorrow will be the nap test in it though. I also got one of these blow up rings where they can sit in and he loved that too. 
Next month is a nearly new sale at our leisure centre so we'll be getting more clothes for Markus there.


----------



## pebbie1

Omi, were you breastfeeding? If so, how'd it going? X


----------



## OmiOmen

Louis is so cute. CJ is nowhere near ready to sit up yet. 

CJ always naps in the day. Some days when the teething is bad or in growth spurts he sleeps most of the day. 

Yes, I'm still breastfeeding and won't be stopping any time soon. I am aiming for him to have the milk until 2 years but may start using expressed from a year. It is going fine still and the whole thing was just really easy and not at all stressful with him. Is anyone else still breastfeeding on here?


----------



## pebbie1

In still breatfeeding too and still going strong! I'm not sure how long I'll go for, but as long as possible. 
Markus had his bath and then feed at 7 and he hasn't woken since. That hasn't happened for the last 3 weeks. Fingers crossed it's the end of (this) sleep regression! :)


----------



## OmiOmen

Cooper has started waking 3 times between me going to bed and getting up which is better than he was doing but not as good as when he was just getting up once a night. Yesterday he only needed 2 baths whereas the day before it was 4 because sometimes when he is sick there is too much to wipe him clean. I hope this faze won't last much longer.


----------



## pebbie1

Oh, tiring! Markus woke twice again between 7pm and 7.30am. And I'm feeling so much better. 
I've bought him a high chair today. If anyone needs it, it is on offer in a flash sale and you get it for £19.99. Just use voucher code BOUNTYSEP13

https://www.kiddies-kingdom.com/fol...r-highchair-fizz-clearance-5055267602399.html


----------



## OmiOmen

That is a good deal. I'd have gotten it if we had not made a holiday payment last night and now we have no extra money for a couple of days.


----------



## pebbie1

The code is valid till the 30th x


----------



## CLH_X3

Hope everyone is ok!


----------



## Zfbaby

Hi all,
How is everyone doing? Any updates? 
Lou is now almost 22 weeks old. He was last weighed about 2 wks ago and was 18lb bang on. He attempted to roll a few weeks back, did it 3 times and has not bothered since. His new trick is making a high pitched screaming sound which he loves so much he does it all the time and has just started to sit withou being held up. He only lasts a few minutes without wobbling but is getting better. He now hates lying down an wants to be looking at everything. He still has trouble napping in the day. We usually get a few small naps totalling 2.5-3hrs a day occassionally we will have a mammoth nap though. 
He's eating 8oz at most feeds and his tongue seems to now be totally freed. Yay :) 
We think he is teething as he is getting quite fussy, chewing on his bottle teat and refusing milk a couple of times a day. I have tried bongella (?) but he hates the taste and granular but that's like rubbing sand into his gum. We have tonnes of teething rings but not sure they are helping much. Any advice on how to survive? His sleep is getting mucked up which is a massive pain as he doesn't sleep a lot during the day. How long does it last? One mum told me it will be constant for a year!!!!!! Surely she was just joking???


----------



## pebbie1

Hello ladies!
How is everyone? All going ok here.
Markus was hit by the 4 month sleep regression and ha been in it since the start of
September so I'm starting to sleepwalk during the day as I'm so tired! He wakes anything from between 2-7 times a night. But every time he eats so he does wake up hungry. He is starting to outgrow his 6-9 month outfits so I think he's growing quick!

Zfbaby, Markus also is teething bad and chomping away on anything he can get in his mouth. We found Anbesol liquid works ok. It's only sold behind the counter so you'll have to ask for it. I got it at tesco pharmacy. 
I hope he starts sleep better soon too.
Markus was crazy restless during the day as well so I started him on some cereal and he loves it and was super relaxed during the day and had 3 great naps! 
Hope everyone else is ok too x


----------



## OmiOmen

CJ is 18lbs too but he is slimming out which is making my nappies have a awkward fit again. His front two bottom teeth are now visually through and a couple at the bottom to the sides you can feel are pretty much through. He is not sleeping as well on a night now and naps are just fully dependent on how bad his teething it. He is rolling fine from his front to his back but when he tried from his back to his front he gets stuck on his side but I don't think it will be too much longer. He is also now clearly in love with his big brother, he just stares at him and smiles so much.

CJ started teething at 6 weeks old and some days are better and some are worse. Teething gel and teething rings only go so far for him really but on the very worst nights he has had Calpol. I don't really like giving it to him but there were a few nights when he really needed it.


----------



## pebbie1

Awwww Markus is obsessed with Marielle too. He loves watching her and giggles his head off!

It's funny about the rolling as I just read babies roll from tummy to back first, but Markus has been rolling from back to tummy for over a month now, but can't do tummy to back? It wakes him up at night when he's stuck on his tummy lol :)


----------



## OmiOmen

JJ rolled from back to tummy first too. He has always being packed full of energy though and CJ seems a lot more lazy in comparison.


----------



## Little Ducky

Hi all, how's it going? 

Ally was 5 months old yesterday. He is 23lbs and growing out of his 9-12 month clothes. He still hasn't rolled either way, and absolutely *hates* tummy time. Still having all the usual feeding problems, we've recently discovered he is lactose intolerant which answers a few questions. He is gorgeous and smiley and the light of my life! 
Hope you are all well? X


----------



## OmiOmen

We have not weighed CJ for a while but he is in 6-9 month clothes still. I am hoping he is in 9-12 by December though because we have bought 3 Christmas outfits in that size for him already. He is still teething and still feeding fine. HE has being rolling well for a while and is now trying to sit himself up. He doesn't really get far and mostly just looks like he is attempting a sit up. He still has awful reflux which is worse on the worst teething days although it is better than is was. 

We are currently buying a lot of new furniture for the house and JJ is insisting he wants CJ to share his room when he goes into a big bed so although it is a long way off we bought matching beds and things for them now. I can not wait for everything to be done finally. We have one bedroom that still looks like we have just moved in. :blush:


----------



## charbaby

Hi everyone long time since I have been on here, hope you're all well. Marlee is going to be 7 month's old on Monday how time flies.
 



Attached Files:







1472854_10202633275059985_867279010_n.jpg
File size: 35.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## charbaby

:)
 



Attached Files:







1422609_10202633270259865_1523679929_n.jpg
File size: 29.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## CLH_X3

She looks so cute char baby... 

Been ages since iv even posted! Astons now over 6m old, rolls back to front and vise versa and has sat up from his tummy once, he's also travelling around the room easy enough, proper crawling is going to be very very very soon! He's now on 2 meals a day but still loads milk n fits in 9-12 clothes! Last time I got him weighed though he was 17lb 8oz so will probs be 19lbs now!

Here's my 2!


----------



## OmiOmen

It is pretty much the same here really. Six months, rolling fine and commando crawling. He can lift his belly off the floor a bit but is not quite fully crawling yet. Food wise he eats 1-3 times a day depending on how he is feeling but it is only ever tiny amounts. He is still suffering with reflux which is worse at the hight of teething and the two coming in now are fairly far back so he gets grumpy.


----------



## charbaby

Hi all just a quick hello to all who still use this site. I got my bfp Tuesday. Edd 14th October!! X


----------



## OmiOmen

Wow. Congratulations!


----------



## CLH_X3

Iv just come to check up, char your having a 4th baby? I thought your little girl was your last! Congratulations!


----------



## charbaby

Hi everyone, yes I'm pregnant with 4th another daughter on the way. 20 weeks and 1 day. Marlee was going to be our last but we decided on one more, because of the pcos we thought it would take at least a year to conceive if not longer but 1 month off the pill and I was prego! Due 13th October. Marlee had her first bday the other week can't believe how fast this last year has gone! She's doing great such a happy girl. Starting to say words and walking around. Hope you and your babies are all well xx


----------

